# You're doing it wrong. Cars edition.



## PineappleMonkey (Mar 2, 2000)

Cars things that *look* it, or actually are doing it awfully wrong.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*

yup


----------



## 20th220 (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_yup

















i've heard stories though i've never actually seen it until now. its as amazing as i thought it would be


----------



## Twistedsix (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*

oh wow... i needa keep an eye on this one.


----------



## Reflex5.5 (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Twistedsix)*


----------



## Reflex5.5 (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Reflex5.5)*


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*

::_Prepares for isht storm *sure* to follow_:: 








I'm only half kidding. Race what you want, that's great. But to me, a FWD drag car will always *look* silly.


----------



## Reflex5.5 (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Gary C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gary C* »_
I'm only half kidding. Race what you want, that's great. But to me, a FWD drag car will always *look* silly.









And on the same note


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Reflex5.5)*

I rest my case. That's so wrong it's not even close to being funny. 
Would you rather see a set of traction bars like that.. used to keep the chassis loaded..or a set used to keep the bumper from dragging by controlling the front end lift? Like this... like it *should* be


----------



## GTI20thNo742 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Gary C)*

I just plain hate neons.
Anyone, I didn't have a camera at the time, but last december in southern Wyoming, I saw a black Dodge Ram SRT-10 at a gas station, among the 2 feet of snow and the single digit weather.


----------



## Kierf - ¿§? (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*

Ralph Kosmides is THE man!
I saw him years ago at the SCCA ProRally in Prescott, AZ. He was hauling ass along these tiny beat to hell access roads.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Kierf - ¿§?)*

The supra doesn't look all that bad, at least it'll be a fun time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## no27 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Reflex5.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Reflex5.5* »_









I would so rock that.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (no27)*









Or any other rally car that's not commonly used over here in Europe. They look so out of place to me.


----------



## DRVRSWTD (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Gary C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gary C* »_::_Prepares for isht storm *sure* to follow_:: 








I'm only half kidding. Race what you want, that's great. But to me, a FWD drag car will always *look* silly.










it may look silly but i bet that crx runs 9s all day, with no power adders of any sorts.


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Reflex5.5)*

THAT ROCKS!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *Reflex5.5* »_


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*


----------



## Reflex5.5 (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Theoffspring99us)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

since lambo started off by making tractors i dont see why they were posted


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## blk91gti (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Reflex5.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Reflex5.5* »_


----------



## SickWrathTerror (May 15, 2007)

AC Schnitzer...WRONG


I love watching these things, but it's silly.

This drifter is SOL.


_Modified by SickWrathTerror at 8:03 AM 10-2-2007_


----------



## Reflex5.5 (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_since lambo started off by making tractors i dont see why they were posted

Because their image is of a supercar manufacturer. So at best, being exposed primarily to their non farm products, seeing a lambo tractor is a little weird.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

subscribed.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


----------



## onebadbug (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: (SIR ANDROID184)*

















I have to say that these are cool. I've thought about putting a Rabbit body on what amounts to a pipe buggy chassis since back when you could still by the Rabbit new. (I guess I should admit that I was only in my early teens then)


----------



## Martinus (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Reflex5.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Reflex5.5* »_










Thats awesome ! 
Whats the elec. motor rated ? ... Like 80ftlbs ... and @ what RPM ?








Just needs wider tires. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_
















Fine IMO.


----------



## Sledge (May 15, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Reflex5.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Reflex5.5* »_










There's got to be a video of that somewhere.


----------



## Zanardi. (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*


----------



## jettaivglxvr6 (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## Smindustries (Sep 1, 2006)




----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (Smindustries)*









oops.


----------



## Porridgehead (May 15, 2000)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Zanardi.)*

I don't know if this is wrong or right.


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Zanardi.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zanardi.* »_









Nothing wrong about this! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (A.Wilder)*

IB4 Home Depot Jetta.


----------



## ByAirorByWater (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*

































Another pic of a classic..


----------



## goofyboots (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=wi_CgGGDglY 
Right and Wrong, all in one tiny package. I want one.


----------



## SiviK (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (goofyboots)*

That Smart is BAD ARSE....


----------



## skitzo (Apr 15, 2006)

ib4tCort


----------



## 2000JettaGLXVR6 (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (skitzo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skitzo* »_ib4tCort


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

guy on the left screaming... wonder what he's saying?


----------



## undpilot757 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Reflex5.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Reflex5.5* »_









Me, doing it WAY wrong!


----------



## 2000JettaGLXVR6 (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (undpilot757)*


----------



## erikatwork (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (2000JettaGLXVR6)*

^^^I bet that is a real site too. Pee is funny


----------



## Robin (Jul 25, 2000)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (erikatwork)*

You're doing it wrong, Porsche edition:








-R


----------



## CTSharV (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Robin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robin* »_You're doing it wrong, Porsche edition:








-R 

+2


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_guy on the left screaming... wonder what he's saying?

"Greymarket!"


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_guy on the left screaming... wonder what he's saying?

"DICE!!!! Hes got DICE!!!!!"

oh, and a contribution....look closely, thats a shock absorber...










_Modified by VW...vw...wv...WV at 10:45 AM 10-2-2007_


----------



## drdisco (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (jettaivglxvr6)*

I've actually seen this thing cruising around party cove at Lake of the Ozarks in Missouri. I hang my head in shame knowing that this is from my home state.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (BillLeBob)*

no its probably some obscenity considering he just got off a dirt track being chased by the cops and running into a car trailer. you can see the cop in his rear view mirror.


_Modified by Flipdriver80 at 11:46 AM 10-2-2007_


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

Is that the fool that Dukes of Hazzarded h2o this year?


----------



## kcn0113 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_yup

















*L

O

L*









http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

youre doing it wrong...cars edition......


----------



## SAPJetta (Feb 3, 2001)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_









LOL
Gonna have to keep an eye on this one.


----------



## NoGrip61 (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (drdisco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drdisco* »_I've actually seen this thing cruising around party cove at Lake of the Ozarks in Missouri. I hang my head in shame knowing that this is from my home state.









haha, it actually has proper boat tags on the fender!


----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)

From the "When Enthusiasts Go Wild" thread, by yours truly...


----------



## Binary_Finary (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (chrisj428)*


----------



## lagunaroone (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: (2000JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2000JettaGLXVR6* »_









Oh my IB4TCort. Thats F***ing hilarious!!!















I need more of this thread.


----------



## giantrobot9000 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (Turbiodiesel!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbiodiesel!* »_








From the "When Enthusiasts Go Wild" thread, by yours truly...

Need more info on this one.


----------



## lagunaroone (Jun 15, 2003)

Search in the H2O forums. Lots of info +++ videos!


----------



## jeff1234 (Apr 24, 2002)




----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)

Also notice the various points of perfection: the screaming dude, the cop car in the rear view, the shirtless dumbass behind the wheel, the giant dent from a flung cinderblock, the dust on the dash, the smudges from his ****ty detail job, the shyte-colored fuzzy dice....


----------



## lagunaroone (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: (Turbiodiesel!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbiodiesel!* »_Also notice the various points of perfection: the screaming dude, the cop car in the rear view, the shirtless dumbass behind the wheel, the giant dent from a flung cinderblock, the dust on the dash, the smudges from his ****ty detail job, the shyte-colored fuzzy dice....

LOL
Its just like a multiflavored Ice-cream sunday!!! HMMMMm YUMMY!


----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (lagunaroone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lagunaroone* »_
LOL
Its just like a multiflavored Ice-cream sunday!!! HMMMMm YUMMY!

A veritable Neapolitan of stupid.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Binary_Finary)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Binary_Finary* »_









That IS jsut WRONG! lmao!


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Turbiodiesel!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbiodiesel!* »_








From the "When Enthusiasts Go Wild" thread, by yours truly...

This one's gonna get some action, I think.


----------



## Big M (Feb 10, 2002)




----------



## beef (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (giantrobot9000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giantrobot9000* »_
Need more info on this one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb9X-0aXj0I


----------



## Big M (Feb 10, 2002)




----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (beef)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beef* »_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb9X-0aXj0I


wow....


----------



## giantrobot9000 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (beef)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beef* »_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb9X-0aXj0I

Found the thread about it, too. What a dillhole! Doing that in any car is bad, but an S3 in the States?!?! How rare is that? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (PassSedanGLX)*









Is the state trooper in his mirror a pshop?


----------



## 2.4 20V (Apr 30, 2007)

nope it's real


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (2.4 20V)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RMLt28n0-M
i laughed at this


----------



## VeeDubScott (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_
"Greymarket!"

LMAO... haha good one


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (gnavs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gnavs* »_i laughed at this

I did too


----------



## Big M (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (gnavs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gnavs* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RMLt28n0-M
i laughed at this

That's the last thing I expected to happen.


----------



## Armour (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (Big M)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ga_vD0pf2UI&NR=1
just wait for it, trust me







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VarianceVQ (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: (Armour)*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=_-_J84gZdXU


----------



## MagnetoReluctance (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (VarianceVQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VarianceVQ* »_http://youtube.com/watch?v=_-_J84gZdXU


----------



## nbvw (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (rbloedow)*

von delivereth


----------



## 20th220 (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (VarianceVQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VarianceVQ* »_http://youtube.com/watch?v=_-_J84gZdXU









do not get


----------



## mycarsux (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*

WRONG


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (mycarsux)*









Gotta get that air in there for all the raw fury the metro produces.


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (20th220)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20th220* »_
do not get

x2


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_yup

















heh i saw someone back in the day do that to a 1980s-era Isuzu Impulse too.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (sump22)*

Note the large diameter SIDE PIPE exhaust too...gotta get all that fury back out somehow.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*

































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AGrxVPFkp0


----------



## ToledoTDi (Jul 10, 2001)

*Re: (20th220)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20th220* »_do not get

Well.. It's blinking.. Obviously wrong in a BMW


_Modified by ToledoTDi at 1:03 PM 10-2-2007_


----------



## Veir Geschwindigkeit (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Porridgehead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Porridgehead* »_I don't know if this is wrong or right.









any store behind this?


----------



## 2MuchRightFt (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*

camera phone shot:








it fell out a mile later.


----------



## Ffejtech (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Veir Geschwindigkeit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veir Geschwindigkeit* »_any store behind this?

Nope, just a fence, and a green car, trees....


----------



## Ffejtech (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Veir Geschwindigkeit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veir Geschwindigkeit* »_any store behind this?

Actually I believe that was one of the cars in one of the One Lap of America ralley-races, a few years ago, that was one of the tracks everyone had to take a lap or two around....


----------



## Ffejtech (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Ffejtech)*


----------



## 2MuchRightFt (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Ffejtech)*

reminds me of The Simpsons episode where Homer fights a biker using a Harley as a weapon.


----------



## JoeBMX (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (2MuchRightFt)*

MOAR






















:subscribe:


----------



## 2000JettaGLXVR6 (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (Ffejtech)*


----------



## Big M (Feb 10, 2002)

No freakin' way that Red Bull pic is real! Please tell me that was staged??


----------



## GTI 20v (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (Big M)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big M* »_No freakin' way that Red Bull pic is real! Please tell me that was staged??

That's not Red Bull she's pouring. Red Bull is red.


----------



## JustinJS (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (Big M)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big M* »_No freakin' way that Red Bull pic is real! Please tell me that was staged??

im sure it was gas in the red bull cans


----------



## 2MuchRightFt (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (JustinJS)*

Some cheap vodkas taste like 87 octane petrol, but Red Bull? I'll have to check the octane rating next time I'm at the gas station.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (2MuchRightFt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2MuchRightFt* »_Some cheap vodkas taste like 87 octane petrol


sadly I know this to be true


----------



## veearse6 (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (2MuchRightFt)*


----------



## REDLINED600 (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (Big M)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big M* »_









arrgh.....must resist photoshop..


----------



## 2MuchRightFt (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (REDLINED600)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REDLINED600* »_
arrgh.....must resist photoshop..









for that picture, you and me both.


----------



## JacksSenseOfRejection (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (jettaivglxvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaivglxvr6* »_










This is actually the CORRECT way this setup is used.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: (jettaivglxvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaivglxvr6* »_

















Do people not see the "cars edition" in the thread's title?


----------



## Skot53 (May 15, 2005)

*Re: (gti_matt)*

"blinded by the light" edition


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

subscribed


----------



## svtour (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (2000JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2000JettaGLXVR6* »_










This is making me laugh hard.


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

"You're doing it wrong, but the hell if I'm gonna say anything"
-EnzoDude


----------



## Naythn (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: (Wellington P Funk)*


----------



## kcn0113 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Naythn)*

so many people doing it wrong


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: (Naythn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Naythn* »_









What the hell is said person doing.....I know doing it wrong....but based off the image, are they off roading on some back woods trail?


----------



## Skot53 (May 15, 2005)

*Re: (tngdesi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tngdesi* »_
What the hell is said person doing.....I know doing it wrong....but based off the image, are they off roading on some back woods trail?

looks like they are going for a warranty claim because of a hydrolocked motor


----------



## sticks (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (GTI 20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI 20v* »_
That's not Red Bull she's pouring. Red Bull is red.









no, its not, but thanks for playing. i'll wait while you go buy one and check.









i still hope that was staged/gasoline.


----------



## JacksSenseOfRejection (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (sticks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sticks* »_
no, its not, but thanks for playing. i'll wait while you go buy one and check.









i still hope that was staged/gasoline.

Yeah even if he was being sarcastic, RedBull is most def not red, and everyone knows that. So he fails at sarcasm and/or correcting you.


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (tngdesi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tngdesi* »_What the hell is said person doing.....I know doing it wrong....but based off the image, are they off roading on some back woods trail?

no, that would be...driving your car into a river.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (tngdesi)*












_Modified by VWestlife at 11:08 PM 10-2-2007_


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_








_Modified by VWestlife at 11:08 PM 10-2-2007_

LOL


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (JettaGT8V80)*


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

*Re: (Naythn)*

Only in New Jersey.









_Quote, originally posted by *Naythn* »_


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (JettaGT8V80)*

How can we forget Saturnlady?








































A few honorable mentions...
















As posted to rx8club.com...


----------



## PAULLLLLIN (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_










Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow....now thats really really sad







I wonder what this person drives...probably a modded up Cavalier or Sunfire...blah


----------



## lowredcabrio (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (spdfrek)*


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (PAULLLLLIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULLLLLIN* »_
Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow....now thats really really sad







I wonder what this person drives...probably a modded up Cavalier or Sunfire...blah

















I especially like how a few of the logos even have the "Trademark" symbol intact. It's like he didn't want to get sued for copyright infringement!









EDIT: Also, I guess this guy's forearm indicates that his car is equipped with both a Holley carburetor and an HKS turbo setup with GReddy timer and A'PEXi, um, whatevers?


_Modified by Wellington P Funk at 9:43 PM 10-2-2007_


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (lowredcabrio)*

WHISKEY TANGO FOXTROT!?


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (helement2003)*

^
world's worst welding job... but what is it? A turbocharger!?


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_^
world's worst welding job... but what is it? A turbocharger!?


yeah! i've never seen such a ghetto rig. absolutely amazing. A+ for the thought though.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (Wellington P Funk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wellington P Funk* »_EDIT: Also, I guess this guy's forearm indicates that his car is equipped with both a Holley carburetor and an HKS turbo setup with GReddy timer and A'PEXi, um, whatevers?

That's not necessarily a contradiction. The MG Metro's engine was carbureted and turbocharged.


----------



## Golfotron (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (sump22)*

Ah the Snorks edition








edit for snorks

_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_








Gotta get that air in there for all the raw fury the metro produces.












_Modified by Golfotron at 10:19 AM 10-3-2007_


----------



## Golfotron (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Golfotron)*

my edition to this thread.







Edit: "Carpooling, you are doing it wrong"











_Modified by Golfotron at 8:21 AM 10-3-2007_


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Golfotron)*

yeah towing with a golf is TOTALLY wrong. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Golfotron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golfotron* »_










I've always wanted to drive a car into a swimming pool. Maybe if I find an old cheap junker that they can't tie to my name I will do it.


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (sausagemit)*

and his rear fog is on. dumbass. its not even foggy.


----------



## Dextrobrick (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (tngdesi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tngdesi* »_








What the hell is said person doing.....I know doing it wrong....but based off the image, are they off roading on some back woods trail?

Surely the guy's trying to recreate the scene in The Empire Strikes Back where Luke's X-Wing crash lands on Dagobah.


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (helement2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *helement2003* »_and his rear fog is on. dumbass. its not even foggy.

uh, how can you tell?
Maybe he was towing a small trailer.


----------



## beef (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (Naythn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Naythn* »_









uhhh....wtf


----------



## riceburner (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Golfotron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golfotron* »_Ah the Smurphet edition









I think you mean the snorks. Smurfette was blue and didn't have the appendage on her head.


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (Wellington P Funk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wellington P Funk* »_EDIT: Also, I guess this guy's forearm indicates that his car is equipped with both a Holley carburetor and an HKS turbo setup with GReddy timer and A'PEXi, um, whatevers?

Holley makes quite a bit more than carbs. In fact, I have their blue model fuel pump ready to be installed on my cummins this weekend. 








http://www.holley.com/division/Holley.asp


----------



## Asperi (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Reflex5.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Reflex5.5* »_









oh my lord, hahaha, please tell me thats an RC car!!!


----------



## Golfotron (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (riceburner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *riceburner* »_
I think you mean the snorks. Smurfette was blue and didn't have the appendage on her head.

Ah true, thank you for correcting me, now ill go change my post


----------



## jaredpgh (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_








_Modified by VWestlife at 11:08 PM 10-2-2007_

haha i know that guy, lee. they are in fact xenons (shhhhh!) the car is the most bitchin' b6 i've seen. apr stage 3+, B7 rs4s, fmic, blah blah blah. posts a ton on AW.


----------



## 2k3GTI18T (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: (jaredpgh)*

Some one needs to find the pictures of the S2000 owner on honda-tech that tapped his valve cover for his N20. I can't find the thread, help me out car lounge.


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

HA! I was just thinking about that the other day...him, and the guy who poured sand into his intake to port and polish his engine LOL


----------



## DjPtsatsot (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Mike Gordon)*

That Smart Diablo contraption is awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: (Dextrobrick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dextrobrick* »_
Surely the guy's trying to recreate the scene in The Empire Strikes Back where Luke's X-Wing crash lands on Dagobah.

OH God that made me laugh really out loud.....


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

My contribution 
GT50


















_Modified by AutoEuphoria at 8:56 AM 10-3-2007_


----------



## tre393vo (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (ByAirorByWater)*



ByAirorByWater
Another pic of a classic..
[IMG said:


> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u104/Lopedawg75/Avatars%20and%20Pics/DSCN7687.jpg[/IMG]


MAN - THIS THING FELL OUT OF THE UGLY TREE AND HIT EVERY BRANCH ON THE WAY DOWN.


----------



## SAPJetta (Feb 3, 2001)

*Re: (AutoEuphoria)*


----------



## genjy (Aug 7, 2005)

Can't forget this classic


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

^ WTF IS THAT?!


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (AutoEuphoria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoEuphoria* »_My contribution 
GT50

















_Modified by AutoEuphoria at 8:56 AM 10-3-2007_








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think we are seeing a new trend brought about by the Smart car. Some of the craziest modding I have seen done have been to Smart cars.


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: (SAPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAPJetta* »_









There is something really wrong with this picture, like some freaky girlfriend cheating on you with your enemy.....
Ok that sounded weird...but you get the idea of what I am saying....Damn it, I hate it when I make no sence....


----------



## Big M (Feb 10, 2002)

I tried to look up the Red Rotor thread after I saw that pic, but sadly it looks like it was blackholed.







That was CLASSIC!


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: (Big M)*


_Quote »_









Also, why is this kid in the background sitting on the Batmobile...get off it!!!


----------



## BOXXER (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (helement2003)*

HA HA HA 
looks like he was trying to get his turbo to spool up faster! Those welds are soooo good... im sure they will stay on at 120k rpms! idiot.

_Quote, originally posted by *helement2003* »_WHISKEY TANGO FOXTROT!?


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (helement2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *helement2003* »_WHISKEY TANGO FOXTROT!?









Copex mod.
http://www.mx6.com/forums/2g-m....html


----------



## ginster_gtivr6 (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (AutoEuphoria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoEuphoria* »_^ WTF IS THAT?!









A doode painting his rotors red, what's it look like?


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (spdfrek)*


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (helement2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *helement2003* »_and his rear fog is on. dumbass. its not even foggy.









Couple old pics I took in other states:


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Troike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Troike* »_








Couple old pics I took in other states:











Oh my, I would so rock that convertable

_Modified by tngdesi at 3:46 PM 10-3-2007_


_Modified by tngdesi at 3:46 PM 10-3-2007_


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (tngdesi)*

































As seen by me this summer.


----------



## borapumpkin (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (PAULLLLLIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULLLLLIN* »_Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow....now thats really really sad







I wonder what this person drives...probably a modded up Cavalier or Sunfire...blah

















not only my exact thought, but the exact car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fknlo (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (borapumpkin)*

some good stuff in here


----------



## Mr. Joe (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: (SAPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAPJetta* »_



























_Modified by Mr. Joe at 9:40 PM 10-3-2007_


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

is there a link to the red rotor thread? i gotta see this.


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_is there a link to the red rotor thread? i gotta see this.

I looked and it seems to have been black-holed








edit:
Here is the CL cross-post. It contains the original thread in the first post








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1290779


_Modified by abawp at 2:14 PM 10-3-2007_


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

Each time I read this thread, I can't help but remember the other thread that got holed. Some of the 2.0 forum regulars will know what I am talking about.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1697527









(if you don't want the surprise spoiled, don't read below)

Its too bad it was a hoax though. Still good for some laughs


----------



## 2000JettaGLXVR6 (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Mike Gordon)*


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

how exactly is that last pic car related?


----------



## Ffejtech (Mar 25, 2006)

the car,the hair..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (VW...vw...wv...WV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW...vw...wv...WV* »_how exactly is that last pic car related?


And for that he shall be burned at the stake.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Ffejtech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ffejtech* »_the car,the hair..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









he must scrape on his driveway.


----------



## 2000JettaGLXVR6 (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (VW...vw...wv...WV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW...vw...wv...WV* »_how exactly is that last pic car related?

They drove there... in a car.


----------



## jackboots (Feb 3, 2005)




----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_








Gotta get that air in there for all the raw fury the metro produces.









I....I've seen this car. In person. I think the owner lives in my town. F'real, it was parked at McGuckins' Hardware like two weeks ago, when we went out for breakfast...god DAMN....


----------



## 2000JettaGLXVR6 (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (2000JettaGLXVR6)*


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (VW...vw...wv...WV)*


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (genjy)*

Can someone post a link to the thread this was in???? Hahahah!

_Quote, originally posted by *genjy* »_Can't forget this classic


----------



## Venom6 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (SAPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAPJetta* »_









If that corolla wasn't on top of that Civic, I'd say thats a pretty nice lookin drop


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (Venom6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Venom6* »_
If that corolla wasn't on top of that Civic, I'd say thats a pretty nice lookin drop









is it sad that i thought the same thing?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (i_baked_cookies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i_baked_cookies* »_Can someone post a link to the thread this was in???? Hahahah!


Your talking like 4 years ago, maybe more. That thread is DEEP in the blackhole now, no getting at it.


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (2000JettaGLXVR6)*

initially, i tought chain dude was on top holding the stair....


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: (genjy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *genjy* »_Can't forget this classic

















no, no, no. I cannot believe this is true. There is NO WAY someone would seriously do this. It was a joke, right?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (i_baked_cookies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i_baked_cookies* »_Can someone post a link to the thread this was in???? Hahahah!


its in the Black Hole.


----------



## olde*english (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## Big M (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (olde*english)*


_Quote, originally posted by *olde*english* »_


















MOAR!!
Pics and info!!


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (olde*english)*

Taken from another CL thread:








A local favorite, "Snake" always gives you a good laugh on a bad day. The picture was taken a year ago, so may more chrome stripes and decals have since been added. Snake had broken down due to -surprise!- Battery issues.



















_Modified by jettagli1991 at 2:03 AM 10-4-2007_


----------



## olde*english (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (Big M)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big M* »_
MOAR!!
Pics and info!!

http://www.autoblog.com/2007/0...rari/


----------



## zeedoub (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Ffejtech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ffejtech* »_the car,the hair..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

















that's what they are imitating, proving just how wrong they are doing it.


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (jettagli1991)*

http://www.doingitwrong.com/ is great.


----------



## olde*english (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (WD-40)*


----------



## Voodoo.T (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: (olde*english)*


_Quote, originally posted by *olde*english* »_









bahahaha epic fail!


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (Voodoo.T)*

At least the Ford Tempo was spared!!


----------



## vincentobrien (May 5, 2006)

*Re: (Ffejtech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ffejtech* »_the car,the hair..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









These things are awesome.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Where's the pic of the old Blazer towing the 5th wheel attached to the tailgate?


----------



## oppositlok (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (vincentobrien)*


----------



## Binary_Finary (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_At least the Ford Tempo was spared!!









How did that get there?


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

Haha, three years ago, on my walk to school, I glanced over into a Chevy dealer to see...
A 20 foot light post fallen ontop of a used Lexus IS! Crushed!
Wish I had my camera...


----------



## Golfotron (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (abawp)*

Hahaha this was an awesome thread.
I love how many people drive their cars over dividers









_Quote, originally posted by *abawp* »_Each time I read this thread, I can't help but remember the other thread that got holed. Some of the 2.0 forum regulars will know what I am talking about.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1697527









(if you don't want the surprise spoiled, don't read below)

Its too bad it was a hoax though. Still good for some laughs


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (Turbiodiesel!)*

lets see


----------



## oppositlok (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (JUSTINCASE1021)*


----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (oppositlok)*


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

In this P-shop, the blazer and the 5th wheel are real, chain guy/lumberjetta lumber are not


----------



## Binary_Finary (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: (Binary_Finary)*


----------



## kaputsport (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (JUSTINCASE1021)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JUSTINCASE1021* »_lets see










I really hope this isn't true. I would love and care for that car as well as I do my son, and here it is on a truck bed.... waiting to fall off and die...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I am tehsuck at searching for old things from the CL. Does anyone else remember that video of the donk'd oldsmobuick going down the dragstip and the rear axle breaking and the drivers reaar wheel rolling down the track on it's own?


----------



## Max Rebo (Apr 11, 1999)

*Re:*

"Cross-drilled rotors"


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Max Rebo)*

http://rides.webshots.com/vide...Vpyxw
I hate it when that happens!


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: (JUSTINCASE1021)*









That's a tow truck actually. The truck lifts the car right onto the bed.









Is there a story behind this?


----------



## inertic (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re:*









This one is just sad...


----------



## seoulstice (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (2000JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2000JettaGLXVR6* »_









Someone PLEASE explain this to me or send me a PM about it! I'm super curious, tried to do some searching...something to do with a user named No Dice? Not really sure though, all of my search terms didn't really yield any results... I'm a new Vortex member so I wasn't around for this, I need to know the story behind this photo!


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Re: (inertic)*

I wish I had a pic. of what I saw the other week driving north on the Taconic Pkwy...
There was a silver A4 with the Audi rings removed and a Ferrari emblem put in their place.


----------



## ByAirorByWater (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Re: (inertic)*


























































Edited see other post.



_Modified by ByAirorByWater at 4:00 AM 10-5-2007_


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (seoulstice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seoulstice* »_
Someone PLEASE explain this to me or send me a PM about it! I'm super curious, tried to do some searching...something to do with a user named No Dice? Not really sure though, all of my search terms didn't really yield any results... I'm a new Vortex member so I wasn't around for this, I need to know the story behind this photo!

That pic is of a guy who had a grey-market Mexican imported Audi S3. He wrecked it. Notice the patrol car showing up in the rear view mirror? That's the cop that bused him for DUI...at least that's the story I've heard.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (seoulstice)*









WOW, I just noticed that you can see the blue and reds in the driver side mirror... Nice photography skills!!!


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

Yeah that happened at H2O over the weekend. kid named Cort was doing scircles around a dirt track at the car show. then ran from the cops cuz he was drunk. he hit a trailer, then a car, almost hit a few people, then wrecked his car. bad news.


----------



## lagunaroone (Jun 15, 2003)




----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

He took the trolley into _overdrift!_


----------



## jeff1234 (Apr 24, 2002)




----------



## beef (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (lagunaroone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lagunaroone* »_










lolers


----------



## capn (Feb 19, 2004)

My contribution
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAXLdw6Mg_I


----------



## veedubbn88 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (bastion72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bastion72* »_








Is there a story behind this?

it was probably in an accident, ive seen aristos crack like that on numerous occasions


----------



## alleghenyman (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: (veedubbn88)*


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (beef)*


----------



## WhoIsJohnGalt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (bzcat)*

http://s63.photobucket.com/alb...5.flv


----------



## vincentobrien (May 5, 2006)

*Re: (WhoIsJohnGalt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhoIsJohnGalt* »_http://s63.photobucket.com/alb...5.flv

"He's burning a bit rich."
haha


----------



## beef (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (WhoIsJohnGalt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhoIsJohnGalt* »_http://s63.photobucket.com/alb...5.flv

wow


----------



## nyyankee (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: Re: (ByAirorByWater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ByAirorByWater* »_









Any story behind this?


----------



## alleghenyman (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: (WhoIsJohnGalt)*

That was an advertisement. Funny, but nonetheless fake. 

_Quote, originally posted by *WhoIsJohnGalt* »_http://s63.photobucket.com/alb...5.flv


----------



## HCClubPrez (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (ByAirorByWater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ByAirorByWater* »_









As gawdy as this car is - I've seen it in person and I must say the work is excellent. It's a completely one-off all-metal widebody done by the owner - gotta give props for atleast some good work.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Re: (HCClubPrez)*

what the heck was it before?


----------



## HCClubPrez (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_what the heck was it before?
















...civic hatchback...


----------



## h2odawg (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Veir Geschwindigkeit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veir Geschwindigkeit* »_
any store behind this?

i believe this was on the One Lap of America in 98 or 99. They threw a dirt track in the mix.


----------



## Big M (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (bzcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bzcat* »_









Almost made me choke on my pretzel.


----------



## lagunaroone (Jun 15, 2003)

Who eats pretzels anymore??








Besides the warm yummy ones at the mall with the plaster-like fake cheese!!!! HMMMMM


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: (Big M)*


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (Big M)*

Bear city! Bear bear city!


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (lagunaroone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lagunaroone* »_Who eats pretzels anymore??

















These are f-ing delicious.


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (bastion72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bastion72* »_








Is there a story behind this?

This came in around 8 one morning when i worked at a VW dealership.
I asked the owner who stumbled out of the the tow truck....but he wouldnt answer me. I think he was high or something because he just didnt look right. or maybe he was just upset about what happened.


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (sausagemit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sausagemit* »_








These are f-ing delicious.









The honey mustard ones are the best. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (seoulstice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seoulstice* »_
Someone PLEASE explain this to me or send me a PM about it! I'm super curious, tried to do some searching...something to do with a user named No Dice? Not really sure though, all of my search terms didn't really yield any results... I'm a new Vortex member so I wasn't around for this, I need to know the story behind this photo!

this explains it pretty well
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Fb9X-0aXj0I


----------



## WhoIsJohnGalt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (JUSTINCASE1021)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JUSTINCASE1021* »_
this explains it pretty well
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Fb9X-0aXj0I

wow. the stupidity of this is remarkable. i hope his cell mate is duly impressed...


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: (ByAirorByWater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ByAirorByWater* »_










Wow... that's an interesting saying to have on your hood.








WTF is up with this one? any idea where this car is?


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

*Re: Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_
Wow... that's an interesting saying to have on your hood.








WTF is up with this one? any idea where this car is?

Somewhere in Russia.
The owner of the car is probably one of those "Skin-heads", a youth group in essence not much different from KKK guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by J-Tim at 12:44 PM 10-5-2007_


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_
Wow... that's an interesting saying to have on your hood.








WTF is up with this one? any idea where this car is?

What does it mean?
For the record, I think this thing is really cool looking in a steampunk/comic book kinda way!


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Wellington P Funk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wellington P Funk* »_
What does it mean?
For the record, I think this thing is really cool looking in a steampunk/comic book kinda way! 

Let's just say I took this picture at the Buchenwald Concentration Camp outside Weimar, Germany five years ago. This is the gate going in...








it means "to each his own."
*edit for typo


----------



## fonyx (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Re: (NoDubJustYet)*









.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.








.
.
and this because its icing on the cake :


















_Modified by fonyx at 10:06 PM 10-4-2007_


----------



## rorofast (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_what the heck was it before?









it used to be a car


----------



## sybir (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_yup

















I love seeing how this spread; a buddy took it years ago in Truckee chain control from the back seat of my Scooby. Best part was the guy driving the Mustang looking at us like we were the idiots


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (sybir)*


----------



## hlfry (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (VWestlife)*

Not only is this thread amusing!,
but it also makes me feel like I'm not as much of a douche baggy driver as I thought.


----------



## passwag02 (Feb 3, 2005)

I remember some clown in Texas who rigged up a window a/c unit, ducts and all, coming in through his sunroof.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: (J-Tim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-Tim* »_
Somewhere in Russia.
The owner of the car is probably one of those "Skin-heads", a youth group in essence not much different from KKK guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Modified by J-Tim at 12:44 PM 10-5-2007_

they seem to be a growing faction within Europe... kinda like the other disenfranchised groups after WWI. pretty scary when you think about it.
/politics


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (NoDubJustYet)*

Scientific notation FTW!


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_Scientific notation FTW!


















wtf an 8 million dollar parking fee?!


----------



## GTI20thNo742 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_










Is that a ****ing unicorn?


----------



## OoTLink (Dec 7, 2005)

@ the parking fee, I would've just driven through the gate, lol. 
@ the do not enter sign, you're supposed to back in


----------



## ByAirorByWater (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_
Let's just say I took this picture at the Buchenwald Concentration Camp outside Weimar, Germany five years ago. This is the gate going in...








it means "to each his own."
*edit for typo

After seeing what the saying on the hood meant and where it was also posted I decided to take that pic down. Call me over sensative but condidering my heritage I can't support anything to do with that. Now back to the doing it wrong......


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*

Snow theme:


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

lol at the mini that Top Gear built.


----------



## NashGTI (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: (bzcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bzcat* »_










"Who's driving? OH my God bear is driving, how can that be?!?"----Clerks, the cartoon


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Re: (ByAirorByWater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ByAirorByWater* »_
After seeing what the saying on the hood meant and where it was also posted I decided to take that pic down. Call me over sensative but condidering my heritage I can't support anything to do with that. Now back to the doing it wrong......


"to each his own" is a pretty relevant slogan, esp for a fringe r*cer ... 
context people


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Troike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Troike* »_
"to each his own" is a pretty relevant slogan, esp for a fringe r*cer ... 
context people









i suppose Arbeit Macht Frei would be okay too? as long as it's in the 'right context?'
i'd bet dollars to doughnuts the guy is a skinhead... with bad taste in car mods.


----------



## GTI20thNo742 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: (NashGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NashGTI* »_

"Who's driving? OH my God bear is driving, how can that be?!?"----Clerks, the cartoon

OMG yes!


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: Re: (NoDubJustYet)*

**Subscribe**!!


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (GTI20thNo742)*









an atom??!
holy crap


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_
Let's just say I took this picture at the Buchenwald Concentration Camp outside Weimar, Germany five years ago. This is the gate going in...








it means "to each his own."
*edit for typo

While that is the literal translation, wikipedia has a bit more info on the actual meaning: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suum_cuique

_Quote, originally posted by *wikipedia* »_
"Jedem das Seine" is a German translation of an old Greek principle of justice which translates literally into English as "To each his own," but with the idiomatic meaning of "To each according to his merits."
The phrase was made famous by the Roman author, orator and politician Marcus Tullius Cicero (106 BC - 43 BC): "Justitia suum cuique distribuit." ("Justice renders to everyone his due." De Natura Deorum, III, 38.)
"Suum cuique" served as a motto to Prussia's King Frederick the Great, and is still used by the German military police (the Feldjäger).
During World War II, the Nazis used the German phrase at the entrance to the Buchenwald concentration camp.
The phrase rendered notorious a Nokia advertising campaign in Germany in 1998, rousing objections from the American Jewish Committee.
The phrase is still used as a proverb in Germany, though sometimes evoking negative associations.

I tend to believe that the Germans meant; "you get what you deserve", and that in a very negative way.


----------



## spaceghost (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_yup

















words dont do it any justice what so ever


----------



## McLovin (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (spaceghost)*

great thread


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (McLovin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McLovin* »_great thread

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif But lets keep it about the pics and doing it wtong and stop the politics talk...I really don't want to have to issue a http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

politics?? that's a stretch.
we were merely discussing why someone did a car really, really wrong. which as far as i know is perfectly on topic.


----------



## HeadlinerG60 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_politics?? that's a stretch.
we were merely discussing why someone did a car really, really wrong. which as far as i know is perfectly on topic.

Stop back-sassing. You want to get a spankin' with the wooden spoon?


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (HeadlinerG60)*

lol sassing... my mom used to say that.


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (Triumph)*


----------



## Shining Projects (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (StormChaser)*

wtf is wrong with that, its an extremely capable and durable off road vehicle., not to mention achieves over 30mpg and has provided a significant contribution to Toyota's revenue in the north American market.


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (Shining Projects)*

Who are you talking to?


----------



## assideways (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Triumph)*


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Triumph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Triumph* »_Who are you talking to?

easy scooter


----------



## intercedeGLI (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (assideways)*


----------



## ZeroTalon (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

Gotta dig this one back out:


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

Can't find the picture of it online, but Joey Hand's BMW crash would make a good pic for this thread.


_Modified by AutoEuphoria at 1:59 PM 10-8-2007_


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, here's the video of it anyway
http://www.break.com/index/joe....html


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: (AutoEuphoria)*


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

I love how he's got OLD Supra wheels on it to rally though


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (Chapel)*









and this makes me want to go get a Cherokee...
that's badass


----------



## I_stole_Your_wallet (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: (Chapel)*


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

how Jetta 5s are made


----------



## GTI20thNo742 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: (Chapel)*

What's wrong with the Lexus and the Jeep? If I had a jeep like that, i'd park it like that everywhere I went.
And car crashes shouldn't count.


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_
easy scooter









Now what are you talking about?


----------



## HeadlinerG60 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: (GTI20thNo742)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI20thNo742* »_What's wrong with the Lexus and the Jeep? If I had a jeep like that, i'd park it like that everywhere I went.
And car crashes shouldn't count.

you're doing it wrong.


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

Another Tattoo.... Prison Edition.


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_








I love how he's got OLD Supra wheels on it to rally though

I'm still trying to figure out what's wrong with this picture. There's nothing wrong with rallying a front wheel drive car. You guys ever heard of left foot braking?


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Triumph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Triumph* »_
I'm still trying to figure out what's wrong with this picture. There's nothing wrong with rallying a *front wheel drive car*. You guys ever heard of left foot braking?

what, supra's are rear wheel drive.


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_what, supra's are rear wheel drive.









My bad, I was looking at it and thinking about the Celica rally cars.








Now that I'm enlightened, I really don't know what's wrong with it. Supras aren't so special that they shouldn't be rallied.


----------



## corradoswapT (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (Triumph)*

those celicas were awd!


----------



## bwk (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (corradoswapT)*

a few more


----------



## MyTelex22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: (VWA2MKII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWA2MKII* »_Another Tattoo.... Prison Edition.









*OMFG!*
I...I...I've got nothing else to say...


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (VWA2MKII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWA2MKII* »_Another Tattoo.... Prison Edition.









I don't get it.


----------



## Voski (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*

the guys head is the honda H.
so Honda bones Nissan as in they are both gay? But honda is the pitcher


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (Voski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Voski* »_the guys head is the honda H.
so Honda bones Nissan as in they are both gay? But honda is the pitcher

Thanks





















Does that make Honda less gay?


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (Voski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Voski* »_the guys head is the honda H.

At first glance, it reminded me more of the IH logo.


----------



## VR6GTI72 (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: Re: (HCClubPrez)*


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

prison tat ftl


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (VR6GTI72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI72* »_









How the....hell.....did he do that......


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Re: (tngdesi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tngdesi* »_How the....hell.....did he do that......

VTEC just kicked in, y0!


----------



## Golfotron (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Re: (VR6GTI72)*

Bad Boyes 2, before they brought in the Hummer 2

_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI72* »_


----------



## PineappleMonkey (Mar 2, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Golfotron)*

wat???? @ ferrari


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Re: (PineappleMonkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PineappleMonkey* »_wat???? @ ferrari









Just checkin' up on his peasants.


----------



## peterjmag (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_










That's not at CU Boulder, is it?


----------



## HeadlinerG60 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (peterjmag)*

I took that pic at the parking garage at Mt. Rushmore


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (VR6GTI72)*

Cort strikes again?









_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI72* »_









*HEY!* Get the **** outta here!


----------



## Captain Yar (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (GTI20thNo742)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI20thNo742* »_
Is that a ****ing unicorn? 

Yep. They come down from Canada sometimes, especially around the Washington state area. North Dakota will see a few too.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (Binary_Finary)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Binary_Finary* »_









You can disagree with the styling all you want... but Toyota's moving them, they're solid vehicles, and they've extremely capable off-road vehicles. Function > form.


----------



## bwk (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*

I believe the joke is that toyota chose the same color scheme for the fj as the porto-potty's 


_Modified by bwk at 11:15 PM 10-8-2007_


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_
I don't get it.









You don't think thats the worst tattoo ever? By Prison edition it looks like some random dude with an ink gun just drew it. And the Honda guy looks like a little biatch.


----------



## VR6GTI72 (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: Re: (tngdesi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tngdesi* »_
How the....hell.....did he do that......

I didnt save the other pics but there is a little bridge right behind the car . He must have goosed it and ended up on top of the shack. Im sure he had enough change in the ashtray to repair any damages to the dwelling.


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Re: (VR6GTI72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI72* »_
I didnt save the other pics but there is a little bridge right behind the car . He must have goosed it and ended up on top of the shack. Im sure he had enough change in the ashtray to *bribe the local constabulatory not to report *any damages to the dwelling.


Fixed. You know how those Italians work


----------



## kaputsport (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Wellington P Funk)*

Sorry, but the logo is an International Harvester logo, not a honda...
Unless it is a really bad attempt at a honda logo...


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Shining Projects)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shining Projects* »_wtf is wrong with that, its an extremely capable and durable off road vehicle., not to mention achieves over 30mpg and has provided a significant contribution to Toyota's revenue in the north American market.

Which pic are you talking about? If it's the one of the 4-door sedan going up the steap hill above your post...that's not a Toyota...that's an Audi 4000 Tresser Hunter...a 4000 quattro modified for offroad use by Tresser...and that is NOT deoing it wrong...very capable car, locking difs and more ground clearance than many so-called "trucks" have these days.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_
You can disagree with the styling all you want... but Toyota's moving them, they're solid vehicles, and they've extremely capable off-road vehicles. Function > form.

Haha! Do a little more research, they have serious problems with CRACKED FRAMES if off roaded hard. Using one of those off road = Doing It Wrong.


----------



## kaputsport (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (StormChaser)*

I would rather try my luck in the FJ cruiser, than a Hummer... The suspension on hummers snap like crazy off road...


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (VWA2MKII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWA2MKII* »_
You don't think thats the worst tattoo ever? By Prison edition it looks like some random dude with an ink gun just drew it. And the Honda guy looks like a little biatch.

Yeah, it is one of the ugliest tattoos ever, right behind my ex-girlfriend's giant fairy tattoo on her back.








I just couldn't figure out the honda head guy.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_
Yeah, it is one of the ugliest tattoos ever,* right behind my ex-girlfriend's giant fairy tattoo on her back.*








I just couldn't figure out the honda head guy.

tramp stamp... sweet. did you ever aim for it?


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (beef)*










_Quote, originally posted by *beef* »_
uhhh....wtf

nj had some bad floods and nj "some" drivers are fking retarted so this is hillarious and makes perfect sense


_Modified by newbluevw at 8:30 AM 10-9-2007_


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_
Haha! Do a little more research, they have serious problems with CRACKED FRAMES if off roaded hard. Using one of those off road = Doing It Wrong.









i also thought it was a possibilty that aftermarket bumpers also had some effect?


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Shining Projects)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shining Projects* »_wtf is wrong with that, its an extremely capable and durable off road vehicle., not to mention achieves over 30mpg and has provided a significant contribution to Toyota's revenue in the north American market.
Thats an Audi, not a Toyota


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_Thats an Audi, not a Toyota









Day late and $ short again?

_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_
Which pic are you talking about? If it's the one of the 4-door sedan going up the steap hill above your post...that's not a Toyota...that's an Audi 4000 Tresser Hunter...a 4000 quattro modified for offroad use by Tresser...and that is NOT deoing it wrong...very capable car, locking difs and more ground clearance than many so-call
ed "trucks" have these days. 

Haha!


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_Thats an Audi, not a Toyota









Exactly, that's why I asked who he was talking to, he replied directly under my post.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

Didn't see this posted yet:


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

hahahaha nice boat launch


----------



## 2MuchRightFt (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*

ill add this:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=LgX-YqtXUeI


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_










That...is awesome, haha


----------



## SAPJetta (Feb 3, 2001)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*

Maybe they were trying to launch the SUV too???


----------



## Binary_Finary (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (bwk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_You can disagree with the styling all you want... but Toyota's moving them, they're solid vehicles, and they've extremely capable off-road vehicles. Function > form.

Wrong...

_Quote, originally posted by *bwk* »_I believe the joke is that toyota chose the same color scheme for the fj as the porto-potty's 



Correct


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: (Triumph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Triumph* »_
My bad, I was looking at it and thinking about the Celica rally cars.








Now that I'm enlightened, I really don't know what's wrong with it. Supras aren't so special that they shouldn't be rallied.

more enlightenment: the Celica came in AWD models. (AllTrac).
http://www.alltrac.net/FAQ.html


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: (kaputsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaputsport* »_I would rather try my luck in the FJ cruiser, than a Hummer... The suspension on hummers snap like crazy off road...

H2s anyway. The H3 is doing it right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gearhardt (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_Didn't see this posted yet:

















what a bunch of "morans"


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

_Modified by AutoEuphoria at 11:10 AM 10-9-2007_


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (AutoEuphoria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoEuphoria* »_










Are those drier vents on the hood so he can do his laundry while he drives?


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

Every time I see something like this on the road [going into a curb, the median, etc] I always yell *FAIL!!!* really loud.
this was from an STI @ the local impreza meetup this weekend ...


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (Troike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Troike* »_Every time I see something like this on the road [going into a curb, the median, etc] I always yell *FAIL!!!* really loud.


you spend too much time on the vortex








but I am no better. I actually use the word "D'oh!"


----------



## Big M (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Troike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Troike* »_Every time I see something like this on the road [going into a curb, the median, etc] I always yell *FAIL!!!* really loud.

I actually _thought_ the phrase "For The Win" the other day...I'm so glad I didn't say it out loud. I'd have to shoot myself if I ever did that.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (Big M)*


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

How can we forget RSXkid!?
The original pics have been taken down, but the photochops remain long after:


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: (Triumph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Triumph* »_
My bad, I was looking at it and thinking about the Celica rally cars.

your doing it wrong


----------



## Spindle (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: (robhurlburt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robhurlburt* »_your doing it wrong









No. _*You're *_doing it wrong !


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_How can we forget RSXkid!?
The original pics have been taken down, but the photochops remain long after:


























I loved watching that thread unfold that day!!! great stuff!!!


----------



## bomberman447 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

ah the rsx thread. i remember that day well, trying to check my stuff on that forum and not being able to get on, then some people getting the story onto the local news


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

*Re: (drdisco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drdisco* »_I've actually seen this thing cruising around party cove at Lake of the Ozarks in Missouri. I hang my head in shame knowing that this is from my home state.









What's wrong with a monster limo driving around in the lake? 
-GP


----------



## VeeeDoubleU (May 27, 2000)

*Re: (Green Panzer)*


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

*Re: (VeeeDoubleU)*

I love spotting these loaded gypsy cars. I wish I could have captured this one a little better, but it was in a tricky construction zone. It had so much heavy junk in it, the rear suspension bottomed on every bump and the driver sat in a hole barely big enough for him. 
















-GP


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_








Or any other rally car that's not commonly used over here in Europe. They look so out of place to me.

Yeah I feel the same way I see this thing all over.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*

This just happened this morning in San Diego (overloaded truck + hill = pop-a-wheelie):
http://photos.signonsandiego.c...eelie


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

That's funny! I miss San Diego.


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

haha that truck is awesome!


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Good1Spd* »_haha that truck is awesome!

it's got mad torks!


----------



## DmanLT21 (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (gti_matt)*

Damn... I couldn't find the original, so if you got it post it!









Low enough for ya?


----------



## GTI 20v (Oct 12, 2000)

"Hey Ponch, you want to give us a hand over here?"


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (DmanLT21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DmanLT21* »_Damn... I couldn't find the original, so if you got it p[/url]
Low enough for ya?



What is the half shaft rubbing against the frame?


----------



## 20thgtiblack (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_How can we forget Saturnlady?










































Man you beat me to it. I never forgot saturn lady


----------



## jron. (May 18, 2007)

*Re: (Domokun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Domokun* »_
What is the half shaft rubbing against the frame?

Because of the car's ride height.


----------



## Brian the Great (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (jron.)*









forgot the car content...
















and finally... from the "which way to go" department...










_Modified by Elmer J Fudd at 10:21 PM 10-11-2007_


----------



## Traldan (Aug 12, 2007)

Best part was, this was a friend of mine. Lets just say this friend wished he had a 240SX, and acted like he did around curves...
I was waiting to meet him and my other buddy (who DOES own a 240) for lunch. I got a call that he would, uh, be a little late.......


----------



## nyyankee (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_
Haha! Do a little more research, they have serious problems with CRACKED FRAMES if off roaded hard. Using one of those off road = Doing It Wrong.









http://video.google.com/videop...dex=0


----------



## Uk in NY (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (VWestlife)*



VWestlife said:


> That's not necessarily a contradiction. The MG Metro's engine was carbureted and turbocharged.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VR6ix (Oct 27, 2003)




----------



## amdmaxx (Mar 5, 2000)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*

I dont get this pic.. Is there a girl down below?


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (amdmaxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amdmaxx* »_I dont get this pic.. Is there a girl down below?



http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3470228


----------



## olde*english (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (Troike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Troike* »_Every time I see something like this on the road [going into a *crub* , the median, etc] I always yell *FAIL!!!* really loud.
this was from an STI @ the local impreza meetup this weekend ...










+2 points for using 'crub' in daily conversation as well...I am guilty


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: (amdmaxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amdmaxx* »_I dont get this pic.. Is there a girl down below?



no there's a drunk jackass driving a questionably imported car in a chase with the cops... he eventually crashes it and gets arrested.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*

THERE doing it wrong (truck edition... now with 15% more CAR content!)


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (Domokun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Domokun* »_









That's a proven photochop. The first truck did fall into the water, but the pic of the second one going over is a fake. (Notice that almost all of the people standing around it suddenly disappear!)


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

Good eyes Wes, I remember those pics on here a LONG time ago. I only just came across them again. Yea the people are all gone...


----------



## Golfotron (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (Domokun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Domokun* »_
What is the half shaft rubbing against the frame?

It looks like the drive shaft, not cool


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Golfotron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golfotron* »_
It looks like the drive shaft, not cool

they are the same thing...
i've been following this thread since it started and now i'm going to contribute finally!































































































































































































_Modified by Flipdriver80 at 12:54 AM 10-12-2007_


----------



## TurboMinivan (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_
You can disagree with the styling all you want... but Toyota's moving them, *they're solid vehicles*, and they've extremely capable off-road vehicles.

Your definition of _solid_ seems to differ from mine:


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (TurboMinivan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboMinivan* »_
Your definition of _solid_ seems to differ from mine

oh snap!


----------



## GTI20thNo742 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboMinivan* »_
Your definition of _solid_ seems to differ from mine:


Off-topic. Start an FJ thread.

_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_










Why would you ever put a jeep front end on anything?


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (CarLuvrSD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CarLuvrSD* »_








 damn hes rubbin


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (TurboMinivan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboMinivan* »_



















That's definitely DOING IT WRONG.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*



Flipdriver80 said:


> they are the same thing...
> i've been following this thread since it started and now i'm going to contribute finally!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

FAILure: Getting car modification ideas from a "doing it wrong" thread.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (CarLuvrSD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CarLuvrSD* »_









Mom! He's touching me!


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Kar98)*










And while I'm at it, can anyone find the pictures of the guy that made his own roll cage- the one that was like a "40 point" cage with a zillion braces and all of the really nasty welds?







I can't find the pictures ANYWHERE.









- David


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

what about the pit dug in the ground so the guy could change his oil??


----------



## lip (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_At least the Ford Tempo was spared!!










Actually, that's a Topaz


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (lip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lip* »_
Actually, that's a Topaz

6 in one hand, half a dozen in the other


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_OMG! He actually used a rain gutter as an air damn? Bwahahah! Very creative. Gives me an idea for my 2008 BABE Rally Car. lol
 I was wondering if thats what I was seeing





















I like how he sprayed over his neon light


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (CarLuvrSD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CarLuvrSD* »_









Whoa...I didn't even know Peugeot made pickup trucks like that. (Or is that a rebadged Japanese truck? Kinda looks like one...)


----------



## JosephTheRed (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (gti_matt)*











_Modified by JosephTheRed at 9:35 AM 10-12-2007_


----------



## Spindle (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_what about the pit dug in the ground so the guy could change his oil??

Ha ... The infamous 'car pit' !


----------



## natewhit2 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (CarLuvrSD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CarLuvrSD* »_









I have seen lots of things in the Middle East. I can honestly say though I have never seen a peugot pick-up or two camels in the back of any peugot!


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (CarLuvrSD)*

I'm noticing a sub-genre here...
How do you transport your lifestock? (or circus bear...?)


----------



## megaDan (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Re: (HCClubPrez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HCClubPrez* »_
As gawdy as this car is - I've seen it in person and I must say the work is excellent. It's a completely one-off all-metal widebody done by the owner - gotta give props for atleast some good work.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hah! I KNEW I've seen that car before. Was gonna say Dropfest 2 years ago, then saw your location. Im not crazy!! 
That was a clean mod...but fugly nonetheless.


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (bzcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bzcat* »_I'm noticing a sub-genre here...
How do you transport your lifestock? (or circus bear...?)


























I can't stop laughing


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (CarLuvrSD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CarLuvrSD* »_
I can't stop laughing




































The bear one and the camels made me loose it too. The camels just have this look on their face like they are smiling, saying, "Yeah, were two huge camels in a little truck." The bear, what would you do if you were driving next to this thing on the street







How would you ask a fare for money who travels with a bear


----------



## Gearhardt (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (AutoEuphoria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoEuphoria* »_









_Modified by AutoEuphoria at 11:10 AM 10-9-2007_


My new wallpaper, Turbo Dork!


----------



## riceburner (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_The bear one and the camels made me loose it too. The camels just have this look on their face like they are smiling, saying, "Yeah, were two huge camels in a little truck." The bear, what would you do if you were driving next to this thing on the street







How would you ask a fare for money who travels with a bear






































I'm also wondering how he managed to hail the cab to begin with. My guess is he just ran out in front of it and growled.


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (CarLuvrSD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CarLuvrSD* »_









We got to be good camels, or we won't get to go to the camel park


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

if one more person quotes that camel truck picture, i'm going to quit the internet.


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (CarLuvrSD)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKUZIq_3nTM 
Such talent! But he's doing it wrong!!!!!


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (CarLuvrSD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CarLuvrSD* »_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKUZIq_3nTM 
Such talent! But he's doing it wrong!!!!!









Considering what happens in a highside 99.9% of the time, I'd say he did it right. With magical skills and pine sap on his gloves.


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (adROCK319)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_if one more person quotes that camel truck picture, i'm going to quit the internet.



_Quote, originally posted by *CarLuvrSD* »_


----------



## GTI 20v (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (JUSTINCASE1021)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JUSTINCASE1021* »_qoute 

You're doing it wrong.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)




----------



## VeeRSixOh (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_

Ha ha.. winner!


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (GTI 20v)*









That would take one ballsy cop to pull that car over


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_

HAHAHAHA, this thread is full of comedians with bad photoshop skills...hahah

...myself included


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (gti_matt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti_matt* »_Whoa...I didn't even know Peugeot made pickup trucks like that. (Or is that a rebadged Japanese truck? Kinda looks like one...)

It's one of these:
















The 504, too:








The 504 is still in production in Kenya:
http://www.peugeot.co.ke/504.htm
Kinda interesting that you only get a one-year warranty, but you get two years of free service and one year of free comprehensive insurance. I think a lot of U.S. car buyers would go for such a deal, especially as a lease.


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (VWestlife)*

Le EL Camino


----------



## JoeBMX (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

This thread just turned the dial to 11!


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (JoeBMX)*


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (CarLuvrSD)*

"Honey.... Can you bring a ladder over here please?"


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (CarLuvrSD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CarLuvrSD* »_









Whatever that is, its very well executed.
I vote: _not_ 'doing it wrong.'


----------



## K9jetta (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (CarLuvrSD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CarLuvrSD* »_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKUZIq_3nTM 
Such talent! But he's doing it wrong!!!!!









that's not the half of it!
i believe i watched that entire race several years ago (or one where a rider had the exact same off - unlikely!)
he fought SOOOO hard to get that position only to lose it after that incident; he then rides like a man possessed to take the lead, then nails a haybale w/ his knee (or elbow) and almost loses it again, only to finally win the race!


----------



## Skot53 (May 15, 2005)

*Re: (Crash6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crash6* »_
Whatever that is, its very well executed.
I vote: _not_ 'doing it wrong.'

I second that vote. Sign me up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It's like a GX3 only old and _*real... *_


----------



## 4MoPassat (May 12, 2004)

*Re: (SickWrathTerror)*



SickWrathTerror said:


> AC Schnitzer...WRONG
> Is that trim "glow in the dark"?


----------



## HeadlinerG60 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: (4MoPassat)*

I wish I could be banned after looking at that interior


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Re: (megaDan)*

This used to be an Audi TT:
























I spotted this at my local Wal-Mart, no less.








































Found this at a bodyshop:


----------



## nate_dogg (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Jetty!)*

I'm all for patriotism, but I also like good taste. Saw this driving to BWI:


----------



## NoGrip61 (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: Re: (nate_dogg)*









... it's so confused... poor crx


----------



## DmanLT21 (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Re: (SSjetta)*

wow... wtf happen to that honda??? haha Doesn't look cheap either...


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: (DmanLT21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DmanLT21* »_wow... wtf happen to that honda??? haha Doesn't look cheap either...

..or good. BMERCIVIC?


----------



## AVWD (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: (Crash6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crash6* »_Whatever that is, its very well executed.

It looks like a Morgan.


----------



## TurboMinivan (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (AVWD)*

Here's one I just saw today while exiting the interstate. You've got to look closely to see it--sorry for the poor pic but my phone was all I had on me at the moment.
How do you add a CD player to your Caravan? This method is definitely Doing It Wrong:








PS--that's a fairly sizeable boombox on his dashboard.


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Re: (SSjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SSjetta* »_








... it's so confused... poor crx









It's the Senator Larry Craig edition.


----------



## VR6GTI72 (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: Re: (DmanLT21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DmanLT21* »_wow... wtf happen to that honda??? haha Doesn't look cheap either...

Seriously...I looked close and there is some time put into that...for nothing.


----------



## ahnuc (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_yup

















That reminds me of the lady customer that I was talking to once (a long time ago) about the crappy gas mileage she was getting in her Jetta and how it handled awful. I asked her if she was lugging around any unnecessary weight in the car, thinking back to some other customers with all sorts of junk in their trunk - and not the booty kind. 
GET THIS: She had five or six bags of sand in the trunk!!! I asked her why? She said it was for better traction in the snow!







I asked her if she was aware that her car was FRONT wheel drive and that she was taking traction AWAY from the driving wheels. Her answer was: Oh no, my husband worries about all that *technical stuff*. I thought to myself, here's a winner and asked her what kind of car her husband drove. A BMW, she answered smugly... Not surprisingly, she didn't buy what I was trying to tell her.





























SNOW TIRES, people! FOUR OF THEM!!!! 
The following are *NOT*, repeat *NOT * subsitutes for a good set of winter tires:
- all season tires
- only 2 snow tires regardless of where they are placed
- SUV's/"trucks"
- 4x4, AWD, RWD (yes, there are people who believe RWD is better in the winter)
- sandbags/patio stones/extra weight
- not driving in accordance to weather conditions
I did not mention studs or chains since they are not legal everywhere.


_Modified by ahnuc at 10:47 AM 10-13-2007_


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: Re: (SSjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SSjetta* »_








... it's so confused... poor crx









That's amazing. I wonder if that guy is like, a god in the import tuner world, or if they all make fun of him too. Sad thing is, a stock/lightly modified CRX in that color would be hot.


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_This used to be an Audi TT:


























A very poor attempt at making the Audi from I, Robot


----------



## boltdraggin (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Re: (SSjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SSjetta* »_








... it's so confused... poor crx










my brother sent me pic's of the car when it was still flat black
(it looked like crap then too







)


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_

ok i was in a hurry...shot me








_*shoot has 2 "o's" I know_


----------



## haydar (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*









/thread


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_I spotted this at my local Wal-Mart, no less.









Wow.. BFG Scorcher colored tires. Nice!


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: Re: (sausagemit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sausagemit* »_
A very poor attempt at making the Audi from I, Robot

Actually the green car is from the movie, too. 
If you actually knew what you were talking about and not just trying to _sound_ like you do; you'd be dangerous.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Michael Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_
Actually the green car is from the movie, too. 
If you actually knew what you were talking about and not just trying to _sound_ like you do; you'd be dangerous.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You're right. This was in the movie I, Robot. The Audi RSQ was also (the main car) in the movie, but this was no a knock-off of that.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3414032


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (GTI 20v)*


----------



## Dubstatic (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Chmeeee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chmeeee* »_

















is that pic from limerock raceway in CT?


----------



## Big M (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (audivwdave)*

PG14!!

_Quote, originally posted by *audivwdave* »_









I'd feel quite safe in my legal situation if I rear-ended this guy. I'd just direct the officer to his rear window, claim he brake-checked me to collect insurance money, and make sure my insurance company got plenty of pictures. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ahnuc (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (TurboMinivan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboMinivan* »_
Your definition of _solid_ seems to differ from mine:


















Holy Cripes!







So much for Consumer Reports' praise as a "Recommended" with high reliability ratings...


----------



## mikeyworks (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: (CarLuvrSD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CarLuvrSD* »_









The "quick stop - self decapitating edition!!!!"
...as a side note, I probably wouldn't have put the extra spare tire there.
Mikey


----------



## PhilipJ (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: (mikeyworks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikeyworks* »_
The "quick stop - self decapitating edition!!!!"
...as a side note, I probably wouldn't have put the extra spare tire there.
Mikey









I didn't notice this thing has three wheels and two spare tires.


_Modified by PhilipJ at 9:40 AM 10-15-2007_


----------



## SebringMGB (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: (PhilipJ)*

Probably because it has 2 different types of tires...


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Actually, I suspect it has three spare tires - we aren't seeing the left side.


----------



## nbvw (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

i love the intertoobs


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Re: (AZGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZGolf* »_
Wow.. BFG Scorcher colored tires. Nice!

Which are so useful on a 2.Slow 4-door golf.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
Which are so useful on a 2.Slow 4-door golf *automatic*.









fixed


----------



## oppositlok (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Flipdriver80)*

"the day ... on which traffic in Sweden switched from driving on the left-hand side 
of the road to the right. ... all non-essential traffic was banned from the roads 
from 1:00 am to 6:00 am. Any vehicles on the roads during that time had to follow 
special rules. All vehicles had to come to a complete stop at 4:45 am and, after 
waiting five minutes, carefully change to the right-hand side of the road and then
stop again before being allowed to proceed at 5:00 am."


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

is that the battle bunny ?


----------



## NoGrip61 (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (GTIeuro4141)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIeuro4141* »_
is that pic from limerock raceway in CT?

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yup


----------



## ToledoTDi (Jul 10, 2001)

*Re: Re: (oppositlok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oppositlok* »_"the day ... on which traffic in Sweden switched from driving on the left-hand side 
of the road to the right. ... all non-essential traffic was banned from the roads 
from 1:00 am to 6:00 am. Any vehicles on the roads during that time had to follow 
special rules. All vehicles had to come to a complete stop at 4:45 am and, after 
waiting five minutes, carefully change to the right-hand side of the road and then
stop again before being allowed to proceed at 5:00 am."


Noo, the story, at least here in Finland, goes that it was done in stages. First the commercial traffic, busses and trucks changed over and the passanger cars switched over the next day.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (ToledoTDi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ToledoTDi* »_
Noo, the story, at least here in Finland, goes that it was done in stages. First the commercial traffic, busses and trucks changed over and the passanger cars switched over the next day.

then they would be running into eachother. wouldn't you have to do it all at once?


----------



## ToledoTDi (Jul 10, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_then they would be running into eachother. wouldn't you have to do it all at once?

Crazy Swedes


----------



## oppositlok (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Re: (ToledoTDi)*


----------



## rpreslar (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (Crash6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crash6* »_
Whatever that is, its very well executed.
I vote: _not_ 'doing it wrong.'

haha I agree. That guy knows _exactly_ what he's doing.


----------



## SAPJetta (Feb 3, 2001)

*Re: Re: (oppositlok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oppositlok* »_










How the eff????


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (riceburner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *riceburner* »_








I'm also wondering how he managed to hail the cab to begin with. My guess is he just ran out in front of it and growled.
All I can think of is an old Bugs Bunny cartoon or something along those lines. Maybe the bear stood up and hid behind a tree, made himself real skinny, the guy gets the cab qnd signals the bear who comes running all happy and playfully into the cab
























_Modified by Quattro Krant at 9:47 AM 10-15-2007_


----------



## alleghenyman (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Quattro Krant)*

When I was in Russia I saw a woman with a brown bear on a chain in a park. You could pet it and take pictures. It was a common thing for gypsies to do while busking. Of course, it was merely the size of a Mastiff.


----------



## GTI20thNo742 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: (SSjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SSjetta* »_










I'd like to blow this thing up, in front of the owner. Then give him a wag of the finger.
Anyone notice the exhaust is sticking out of the front bumper. At least I hope that's the exhaust.


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Re: (GTI20thNo742)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI20thNo742* »_
I'd like to blow this thing up, in front of the owner. Then give him a wag of the finger.
Anyone notice the exhaust is sticking out of the front bumper. At least I hope that's the exhaust.

Thats the vent which goes just behind the front airdam. Its used to create a low-pressure region under the front of the car, aiding in traction by adding downforce at high speed. Jeez


----------



## renegadeofpunk03 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: (abawp)*

my late entry:


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: (renegadeofpunk03)*

^^^^ AWESOME!!!


----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Re: (renegadeofpunk03)*

/\/\..BAD A$$.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Re: (renegadeofpunk03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *renegadeofpunk03* »_my late entry:
























Mine Worker #1: Oh no! The slag heaps caught fire! What should we do?!
Mine Worker #2: Quick! Load the fire into the dump trucks, get it out of here!!


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_

















I'm trying to figure this one out.... It looks like there is a stop sign at an intersection with lights?







And to top that off, the van is splitting the two lanes?


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (WD-40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WD-40* »_I'm trying to figure this one out.... It looks like there is a stop sign at an intersection with lights?









Yes. The pic is from a thread that was posted here a couple months ago. I believe it was a flashing yellow light, which normally means "proceed with caution."
Also note that the stop sign is stuck into a car wheel, secured with two cinder blocks.


----------



## TazioNuvolari (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (GTIeuro4141)*

You're doing it wrong F1 edition


----------



## NCVOLKSWAGEN (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: (SAPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAPJetta* »_










I wonder what the result on this fornication will result in?








The next Jetta redesign maybe?


----------



## NCVOLKSWAGEN (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: (SAPJetta)*









I see this car evey now and then in the Los Angeles SFV area. 






































_Modified by NCVOLKSWAGEN at 7:23 AM 10-16-2007_


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

I guess if you crash into it, you can't say you didn't see it...


----------



## vincentobrien (May 5, 2006)

*Re: (Big M)*


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_Yes. The pic is from a thread that was posted here a couple months ago. I believe it was a flashing yellow light, which normally means "proceed with caution."
Also note that the stop sign is stuck into a car wheel, secured with two cinder blocks.

Vigilante neighborhood homeowners in an attempt to get people to slow down? Must not hit the children!


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Triumph)*

Green stop sign.
















Stop signs installed prior to 1955 were yellow, but green was never allowed.








"Keep Left, Stop for traffic on right"... in the USA.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: Re: (VWestlife)*









From the previous owner of my buddy's Golf


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*

At least they swiss-cheesed the filtered side of the airbox. I've seen a Mk2 GTI on eBay in which the owner drilled holes into the _top_ of the airbox, allowing the engine to suck in unfiltered air.


----------



## Markasaurus! (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (VWA2MKII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWA2MKII* »_Another Tattoo.... Prison Edition.









That's got to be drawn on with a pen or something. Nobody could tattoo that badly.


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: (Markasaurus!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Markasaurus!* »_
That's got to be drawn on with a pen or something. Nobody could tattoo that badly.

You would be surprised at some of the pure & absolute crap I've seen come into the tattoo parlor.. yikes.


----------



## polskaGKB (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JOHNS92JETTA* »_








From the previous owner of my buddy's Golf









The previous owner probably read about that "modification" on here.


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: Re: (polskaGKB)*









This is what happens when a Texan driver tries New York.









Why, if you're not actually entering New York would you take the Lincoln? Would it not make sense to remain on I-95 and take the Washington?










_Modified by candywhitepassat at 10:20 PM 10-15-2007_


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

I am an animated-gif whore. The following are in all cases reposts, but not to this thread, so don't flame me. Sorry to make this page not 56K friendly.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)




----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)




----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

And a few of it being done "right":


























_Modified by theAntiRiced at 7:50 PM 10-15-2007_


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JOHNS92JETTA* »_http://i6.photobucket.com/albu...7.jpg
From the previous owner of my buddy's Golf










_Quote, originally posted by *polskaGKB* »_The previous owner probably read about that "modification" on here.









... You know that actually _works_, right? I mean, the holes all the way at the top are not too great of an idea but debris still isn't getting past the filter.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (ninety9gl)*

"You're doing it wrong"... FLASHBACK!
A couple of German kids set out to destroy a Trabant in early 1992, but they only end up proving just how tough it really is:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPGOUJx3Ho0
p.s. The hair, the clothes, the music...







You almost expect to see Joey from "Blossom" show up!


----------



## madeurotuner (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: Re: (VWestlife)*

Old stuff but I will post it up anyways:


----------



## Dubstatic (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Re: (WD-40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WD-40* »_
I'm trying to figure this one out.... It looks like there is a stop sign at an intersection with lights?







And to top that off, the van is splitting the two lanes?









the light was out of service so they put a temp stop sign up.


----------



## fknlo (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_










ROFL


----------



## German-Freak (Jul 1, 2006)

hahja


----------



## vw_love (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (German-Freak)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_rUbJQVK1Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpOy0iU54Gg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfl6TEUQMaU


_Modified by vw_love at 7:09 AM 10-16-2007_


----------



## Elbows (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: Re: (sausagemit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sausagemit* »_
A very poor attempt at making the Audi from I, Robot

















Nope...actually a set car FROM the movie I, Robot...Audi did most of the cars in the film, if you watch it, you'll see a number of modified A6's, TTs etc, all with crazy bodykits like that...to appear futuristis. That car pictured is from the actual movie...but...still heinous.
EDIT: I'm talking about the Green monstrosity...we all know the above car is from I, Robot...


_Modified by Elbows at 4:31 AM 10-16-2007_


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Elbows)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Elbows* »_
Nope...actually a set car FROM the movie I, Robot...Audi did most of the cars in the film, if you watch it, you'll see a number of modified A6's, TTs etc, all with crazy bodykits like that...to appear futuristis. That car pictured is from the actual movie...but...still heinous.
EDIT: I'm talking about the Green monstrosity...we all know the above car is from I, Robot...

_Modified by Elbows at 4:31 AM 10-16-2007_


from a design standpoint the cars from the movie are brilliant.


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)

In the Trabant video near the end, you see a green vehicle upside down in the upper right part of the screen. Looks to be a Scirocco?


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

My friend just linked me with this. It might be a repost because I usually don't check out all of the youtube vids linked here.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81oPQ4TZLEQ


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
Yes. The pic is from a thread that was posted here a couple months ago. I believe it was a flashing yellow light, which normally means "proceed with caution."
Also note that the stop sign is stuck into a car wheel, secured with two cinder blocks.

Yea I made that thread. Really pissed me off since the night before I took this picture the lights were stuck on flashing yellow so I just blew through it, not knowing there had been a stop sign there (since one had never been there before)... really safe move. They should have been able to just shut the light off.
The flashing yellow + stop sign are contradictory.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (vincentobrien)*

Probably the best ever "ghost ride of the whip":








My caption of a great pic:
















If anyone has anymore pictures of this, please let me know:










_Modified by Jetty! at 12:00 PM 10-16-2007_


----------



## Smindustries (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (CarLuvrSD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CarLuvrSD* »_









I'm fairly confident that it's a Morgan Trike. Very cool little cars.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: (Smindustries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Smindustries* »_
I'm fairly confident that it's a Morgan Trike. Very cool little cars.

Way too new to be a Morgan Trike, but I assume the Morgan was used as an example.


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: Re: (Elbows)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Elbows* »_...EDIT: I'm talking about the Green monstrosity...we all know the above car is from I, Robot...


The "green monstrosity" was an "extra" car in the film as well. Most cars in the film were A6s and TTs modified in this way.


----------



## chewym (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (chewym)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chewym* »_









Ummm...







Seems to have extra doors? A Prius limo? Nice job with the luggage loading. lmao!


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (StormChaser)*

i remember that prius limo thread. what was the final verdict...not a p-shop?


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

*Re: (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_i remember that prius limo thread. what was the final verdict...not a p-shop?

Correct. Someone found the thread on Priuschat.com about the car's original build, how it was made from two wrecked Priuses custom welded together. There were a good 30 or so pictures of it in various states of construction.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (AZGolf)*

hahaha looks like a gigantic cockaroach


----------



## German-Freak (Jul 1, 2006)

holy crap
































youre doing it wrong


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh my god, that Mercedes is hideous!


----------



## Mencius01 (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: (German-Freak)*

OMG

_Quote »_



















_Modified by Mencius01 at 12:30 PM 10-17-2007_


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (i_baked_cookies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i_baked_cookies* »_Oh my god, that Mercedes is hideous!

I think I like the wheels though. Or maybe that's the only thing that isn't all sorts of terrible.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

that mercedes has a honda logo exhaust


----------



## 20VTurboDub (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

Is that even a real Mercedes?


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

you can tell its real by the back of the car. and the convertable top.


----------



## Rather B GOLFing (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (gti_matt)*

wow classic


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (whs503)*

















At work today. Older Filipino lady, looked like Mimi from Drew Carry show.


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (JOHNS92JETTA)*

ewwww...How does one get in the trunk of that thing?


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

^ dear god


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (JOHNS92JETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JOHNS92JETTA* »_
At work today. Older Filipino lady, looked like Mimi from Drew Carry show. 

You just opened up a serious can of worms


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

Please oh please post that Miata in a regular forum topic.....I REALLY wanna see what everyone thinks......


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*



JOHNS92JETTAFrom the previous owner of my buddy's Golf [IMG said:


> http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/screwy.gif[/IMG]


nope, your doing it wrong...


----------



## Better Thomas (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Re: (robhurlburt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robhurlburt* »_
[TD="class: quote"]



JOHNS92JETTAFrom the previous owner of my buddy's Golf [/TD said:


> nope, your doing it wrong...


indeed...


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: Re: (robhurlburt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robhurlburt* »_nope, your doing it wrong...
















What by removing the hot air intake










_Modified by JOHNS92JETTA at 8:39 PM 10-17-2007_


----------



## f1dna (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*

u gotta be shatin me


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (bastion72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bastion72* »_ewwww...How does one get in the trunk of that thing?

Likely by opening the door, opening the center console, and pulling the trunk release.


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_
Likely by opening the door, opening the center console, and pulling the trunk release.

yes, but there's a tire in the way. that was what I was getting at.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (JOHNS92JETTA)*

Wow! That Miata is hilarious!







That's classic stuff right there, my friend! 
It reminds me of those PT Cruisers you see that are trying to mimic hot-rods.


----------



## bWs (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (geofftii2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geofftii2002* »_Wow! That Miata is hilarious!







That's classic 










Was that picture taken by Napoleon Dynamite?


----------



## MarkTwo (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (bWs)*

I dont hink this has been posted yet.








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlDLybhuOH0


----------



## renegadeofpunk03 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (geofftii2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geofftii2002* »_Wow! That Miata is hilarious!







That's classic stuff right there, my friend! 
It reminds me of those PT Cruisers you see that are trying to mimic hot-rods. 


i HATE those PT cruiser 'tards that do that. they take an already ugly car, then they buy every part in the JC Whitney catalog and glue it on. gross.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (geofftii2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geofftii2002* »_Wow! That Miata is hilarious!







That's classic stuff right there, my friend! 
It reminds me of those PT Cruisers you see that are trying to mimic hot-rods. 









That's not bad really IMHO. The stick-on wood is debateable but the retro-moon wheel covers work really well.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (renegadeofpunk03)*

Where's the PT Cruiser made to look like a London Taxi? I can't even find a pic of it. I believe a company was selling them as conversions, but it was rendered moot when the official London Taxi became available for U.S. sale.


----------



## supavr6lover (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (SSjetta)*

best thread ever ...hah


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (supavr6lover)*

Speaking of taxicabs...


----------



## strapontin (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_ it was rendered moot when the official London Taxi became available for U.S. sale.


They are? 
What do I do to get one??


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (strapontin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *strapontin* »_They are? 
What do I do to get one??

London Taxis of North America
Also:
http://www.citymayors.com/made....html


----------



## BrewtownDUB (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (BrewtownDUB)*

Palm trees in Wisconsin?


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_Palm trees in Wisconsin?

















You missed the license plate.


----------



## Viss1 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (geofftii2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geofftii2002* »_It reminds me of those PT Cruisers you see that are trying to mimic hot-rods. 

I've seen a couple doing the rat rod thing that actually looked pretty good. Matte black paint, red wheels, dogdish hubcaps.


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Viss1)*


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (tngdesi)*

That neon has little quonset huts for its wheels!


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Re: (VR6GTI72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI72* »_









Holy crap, that's my tire.. I forgot about that picture.
What happened: I drove through a construction zone and then heard a whack-whack-whack until I pulled over. Turned out the wrench punctured the tire and kept whacking the fender as the tire rolled. Swapped in a spare tire and took the punctured one to Crappy Tire (Canadian Tire). The looks on their faces were priceless
















He's intentionally doing a forward flip and landing feet first. I've seen lots of people do that.. just one of the many bike tricks. The only funny part in the picture is he's _probably_ showing off to the girls. 
As dumb as this trick may seem it at least involves physical activity. Better than sitting fat asses on chairs all day and making fun of pe0ple on the internetz.


_Modified by Malone at 12:04 PM 10-18-2007_


----------



## NoGrip61 (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Malone)*

Courtesy of my brother's camera phone:
















... pure german engineering http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Re: (SSjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SSjetta* »_Courtesy of my brother's camera phone:
















... pure german engineering http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That m3 badge looks odd, like the font on the 3 is "off" compared to a real M3 badge


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_That m3 badge looks odd, like the font on the 3 is "off" compared to a real M3 badge









http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...sting
If he had only spent another $4, he'd have a badge that looks the part. (not that it belongs there, I'm just sayin)


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

Why would you out THAT badge on the back of THAT car.....does he thing that he is tracking somebody out there? Oh God I wanna shoot him....


----------



## Arikauf (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Re: (SSjetta)*

yeah, I've got it parked in the garage next to my Mustang GTR...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlDLybhuOH0























_Quote, originally posted by *SSjetta* »_Courtesy of my brother's camera phone:
















... pure german engineering http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OliDrew (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_










LOL!! where can I get the original (non sparta)?


----------



## OliDrew (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (OliDrew)*

Found it! 
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1417/no_seat_belt/


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (OliDrew)*

I hate this place...
Access Blocked 
Access to the requested web page has been blocked by your organization's internet usage protection policy. Here are the website details:
HMS\
172.16.6.64 
http://www.metacafe.com 
Streaming Media 

Anyone got it as an animated gif they can post?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_I hate this place...
Access Blocked 
Access to the requested web page has been blocked by your organization's internet usage protection policy. Here are the website details:
HMS\
172.16.6.64 
http://www.metacafe.com 
Streaming Media 

Anyone got it as an animated gif they can post? 


You shouldn't be surfing while you are at work (like I am).


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Why? I am one of their Network Admins and it's my job to make sure all the "right" things are blocked and the right oens aer not. Vortex Media sites were blocked but not any more. lmao!


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_Why? I am one of their Network Admins and it's my job to make sure all the "right" things are blocked and the right oens aer not. Vortex Media sites were blocked but not any more. lmao! 

I hate you.
(I'm the technician (read: hell-desk and sysadmin all in one) where I work, but we've outsourced our filtering to our ISP. I have zero control over individual sites, all I can do is shut down the ENTIRE FILTER for EVERY computer in the building. That would look bad, so I don't.)


----------



## SuperchargedLSS (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...arch=


----------



## SuperchargedLSS (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (SuperchargedLSS)*

and my personal favorite,,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...arch=


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (SuperchargedLSS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperchargedLSS* »_and my personal favorite,,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...arch=

I remember when that snow storm hit (I think it was the 2nd of 3 bad storms). The *entire* western portion of the state was like that, just a huge sheet of ice. I-5 was littered with cars that were either pulled over or wrecked from South Tacoma up to Everett, and the entire 405 corridor was a parking lot. The whole state was doing it wrong, on all three accounts


----------



## SuperchargedLSS (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (SuperchargedLSS)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...arch= 
HAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAH
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS9bipD5tes&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...arch=


_Modified by SuperchargedLSS at 3:16 PM 10-19-2007_


----------



## GLX-GTZ (Nov 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_"Keep Left, Stop for traffic on right"... in the USA.


















Ha, ha! I know that location. Columbia, MD. It is an entrance from a parking lot onto US Rt 29 Southbound. Here's an aerial image, showing the location and orientation of the camera.








_Modified by GLX-GTZ at 3:29 PM 10-19-2007_


_Modified by GLX-GTZ at 3:30 PM 10-19-2007_


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: (SuperchargedLSS)*

Hahahaha, the last towing, didn't have the key in the ignition?


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Better Thomas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Better Thomas* »_
nope, your doing it wrong...

indeed...[/QUOTE]
indeed i am http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_
but we've outsourced our filtering to our ISP

We have no filters at work. 30K users, all between 18-25yrs old. That would keep an army of admins busy!


----------



## Veir Geschwindigkeit (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (SuperchargedLSS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperchargedLSS* »_ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...arch=

_Modified by SuperchargedLSS at 3:16 PM 10-19-2007_

that's wierd, i thought that when you had the key in the ignition, it wouldn't lock up always thought this was a bad idea anyway


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (Veir Geschwindigkeit)*

As spotted on the lot _at an Audi dealership_


----------



## MyTelex22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_









That guy's reaction has got to be the funniest $#IT I've ever seen!


----------



## SuperchargedLSS (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (Veir Geschwindigkeit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veir Geschwindigkeit* »_
that's wierd, i thought that when you had the key in the ignition, it wouldn't lock up always thought this was a bad idea anyway









i'm pretty sure they were just plain going too fast to be pulled by a rope, you could hear them talking, the rover was haulin'..


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (SuperchargedLSS)*

A pre-YouTube classic... 
Before:








During (requires QuickTime, takes a while to load):
http://images.jaimekop.com/Saa...h.mov
After:


----------



## 1.8 Terbo (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnu3QaiSiNs&NR=1
Do people in Texas have trouble paying bills or something?


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: (1.8 Terbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8 Terbo* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnu3QaiSiNs&NR=1
Do people in Texas have trouble paying bills or something?

The comments under that video are hilarious.


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: (Kar98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kar98* »_
The comments under that video are hilarious. 

some are great, some aren't

_Quote, originally posted by *repourthings2007* »_
ur all just mad cuz companys like mine wont hire lazzy people like all of u and u got to go to collage to make money and we steal car and get paid to do it


----------



## Big M (Feb 10, 2002)

Don't know if any of these are reposts, but they're not in this thread atleast.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8TM-nJrXbY
towing capacity?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...arch=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...arch=
Doing it right: offroading + halfpipe








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-oMCAnoBZQ


----------



## BOXXER (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (Big M)*

a few ive taken over the months


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_We have no filters at work. 30K users, all between 18-25yrs old. That would keep an army of admins busy!

200 users, 140 of them between 5 and 18, the other 60 between... 18 and 60+.
It's the 140 that we have the filtering for.
Anyway, taken tonight at Easton Town Center:










_Modified by bhtooefr at 11:59 PM 10-19-2007_


----------



## crushkilldestroy1 (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (SuperchargedLSS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperchargedLSS* »_and my personal favorite,,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...arch=

I love the combination of thick ice, super hills, and horrible drivers.


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (crushkilldestroy)*










wait....is that ....was that....an Xb


----------



## Elbows (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: (JUSTINCASE1021)*

...wow...


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: (Big M)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big M* »_Doing it right: offroading + halfpipe








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-oMCAnoBZQ

entertaining, but blatantly fake.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (BOXXER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOXXER* »_










Oh, wow. It's the Corolla "Illegal Alien" Edition. I see a few of those on my morning commutes. The only thing missing is the Vtek GTR emblems, and 43 miles of pin stripes.


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Arikauf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arikauf* »_yeah, I've got it parked in the garage next to my Mustang GTR...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlDLybhuOH0
























LOL that video was kinda mean but he should of called him out on it


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Theoffspring99us)*


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*

This thread needs that Mustang/Ranger/"Muskrat" thing.


----------



## 99vwbeetle (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (ninety9gl)*










_Modified by 99vwbeetle at 10:11 PM 10-20-2007_


_Modified by 99vwbeetle at 10:12 PM 10-20-2007_


----------



## 99vwbeetle (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (ninety9gl)*


----------



## 99vwbeetle (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (99vwbeetle)*


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Rich20thGTI)*

so wrong on so many levels......


----------



## Elbows (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Theoffspring99us)*

Cant believe that GTR mustang video is still around..thats like..5 years old, lol...


----------



## leaftye (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Rich20thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_so wrong on so many levels......









Yet so right.


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Re: (GLX-GTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLX-GTZ* »_
Ha, ha! I know that location. Columbia, MD. It is an entrance from a parking lot onto US Rt 29 Southbound. Here's an aerial image, showing the location and orientation of the camera.








_Modified by GLX-GTZ at 3:29 PM 10-19-2007_

_Modified by GLX-GTZ at 3:30 PM 10-19-2007_

wait.... where? im from columbia and i dont recognize it... which parking lot?
edit: forgot to add quote.. 


_Modified by mk3_vdub at 2:25 PM 10-21-2007_


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Rich20thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_so wrong on so many levels......



Yeah, the rear articulation on that 'yota is terrible!


----------



## Huckvw (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Wellington P Funk)*

A guy on campus...


----------



## outrunner (Jan 11, 2002)

It has a wing that is made out of plywood with flames cut into it too.


----------



## SickWrathTerror (May 15, 2007)

*Re: (outrunner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *outrunner* »_
It has a wing that is made out of plywood with flames cut into it too.









That is too damn funny. 
That person should be neutered.


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*

In Sweden








At 70-degrees north








Also in Sweden


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (SuperchargedLSS)*

Seattle snow driving incident
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npTRXr4Sgxg
Here in Utah people are alway making fun of Seattle drivers suposed bad snow driving skills.








But the roads never get like that in Utah. They apply salt at the rate of several tons per mile. 


_Modified by CarLuvrSD at 1:31 PM 10-21-2007_


----------



## LKR32 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: (jettagli1991)*

This is a funny threadd!!!









_Quote, originally posted by *jettagli1991* »_Taken from another CL thread:










I actually saw this car on the highway last week. the front bumper was flapping around everywhere! I was just shaking my head


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (mk3_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3_vdub* »_
wait.... where? im from columbia and i dont recognize it... which parking lot?
edit: forgot to add quote.. 

_Modified by mk3_vdub at 2:25 PM 10-21-2007_

Lotte Plaza shopping center, back exit/entrance. Might me classified as Ellicott City though....


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm ashamed to be an OU Alumi...


----------



## Better Thomas (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: (CarLuvrSD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CarLuvrSD* »_Seattle snow driving incident
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npTRXr4Sgxg
Here in Utah people are alway making fun of Seattle drivers suposed bad snow driving skills.








But the roads never get like that in Utah. They apply salt at the rate of several tons per mile. 

_Modified by CarLuvrSD at 1:31 PM 10-21-2007_

is that THREE INCHES OF SNOW??? holy balls it's like it's a big old group of 10 year olds driving!


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Re: (tngdesi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tngdesi* »_
Lotte Plaza shopping center, back exit/entrance. Might me classified as Ellicott City though....

oh ok... i think i know where that is now.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mkriot (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Re: (tngdesi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tngdesi* »_
Lotte Plaza shopping center, back exit/entrance. Might me classified as Ellicott City though....

Oh christ, I don't know what you originally posted but that is by far the worst exit for a parking lot, you see idiots coming onto southbound the wrong way


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (mkriot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkriot* »_Oh christ, I don't know what you originally posted but that is by far the worst exit for a parking lot, you see idiots coming onto southbound the wrong way









Here's the pic:


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

*Re: You're doing it wrong*

Sorry for the poor cameraphone quality. Spotted this ultra-rare "BMW M7" today by the mall, of all places. He was probably on his way to hit on high school girls.


----------



## Viss1 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (outrunner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *outrunner* »_








It has a wing that is made out of plywood with flames cut into it too.









For some reason, out of all the horrific distasters posted in here, I find that one the funnniest ATM. It's like he's trying to to convey that his wheel well routinely catches on fire.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (Viss1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Viss1* »_
For some reason, out of all the horrific distasters posted in here, I find that one the funnniest ATM. It's like he's trying to to convey that his wheel well routinely catches on fire.

I think the rear wheel looks more like a lopsided sunflower than fire.


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (CarLuvrSD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CarLuvrSD* »_But the roads never get like that in Utah. They apply salt at the rate of several tons per mile. 

Just like Seattle should have done. 
It is true that Puget Sound drivers, in general, do not know how to drive in the winter conditions. "We're used to rain. 5ft following distance is OK at 60MPH." simply doesn't cut it.
It is EQUALLY or perhaps MORE true, that the Puget Sound road crews do not know how to deal with the road conditions.







I was here during that storm - the response was too little, WAY too late.


----------



## [spoon] (Jan 26, 2005)

Vancouver BC was the same way. Here everyone has their crapass allseasons or summers which they run year round. It was insanity on the roads. Im sure I was part of less than 1% of drivers who had winters ON my car at the time.


----------



## crushkilldestroy1 (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (WD-40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WD-40* »_
Just like Seattle should have done. 
It is true that Puget Sound drivers, in general, do not know how to drive in the winter conditions. "We're used to rain. 5ft following distance is OK at 60MPH." simply doesn't cut it.
It is EQUALLY or perhaps MORE true, that the Puget Sound road crews do not know how to deal with the road conditions.







I was here during that storm - the response was too little, WAY too late.

I also seem to remember a guy writing a letter to the Stranger around the time of the storm. He was complaining about people who were leaving their cars parked and taking the bus to work. Whatever dude.


----------



## Flipflops365 (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (crushkilldestroy)*


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (Better Thomas)*

They don't use salt and hadn't had time to apply sand yet. I lived in Seattle for 18 yrs, so I know how bad the roads get. In other words, it isn't really snow, but ice. Conditions like that only occur every few years, so maintaining a fleet of ice and snow removal equipment doesn't get the necesary support.
Only thing I've experienced that comes close is freezing rain. But still, in most parts of the country the salt on the road takes care of that in short order.


----------



## Flipflops365 (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (WD-40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WD-40* »_
Just like Seattle should have done. 
It is true that Puget Sound drivers, in general, do not know how to drive in the winter conditions. *"We're used to rain. 5ft following distance is OK at 60MPH." simply doesn't cut it.*
It is EQUALLY or perhaps MORE true, that the Puget Sound road crews do not know how to deal with the road conditions.







I was here during that storm - the response was too little, WAY too late.

Conditions in the Puget Sound can get very tricky. But not consistant enough to warrant large investment in salt. Stuff like that only happens every few years, if that often.
But you get some wet snow that freezes, then a little more snow coupled with steep hills that see very little sun and black ice every where in the Puget Sound. Granted, most people don't really know what they're doing, but it's trecherous even for those of us that do know how to drive in the snow here.
And where the **** were you that you saw people driving 60mph in the snow in Seattle!!! That statement there makes me seriously doubt your claim that you were here. Traffic was snarled to the point where people were stuck on the highway for over 7 hours in a 5 mile commute.


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (Flipflops365)*

People don't generally tailgate that bad when it's raining either. Too much mist/spray to see comfortably.


----------



## Talus (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (GTIeuro4141)*

Spotted today:
















The pumpkin pail on top was a nice finnishing touch.


----------



## squint_91 (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (CarLuvrSD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CarLuvrSD* »_People don't generally tailgate that bad when it's raining either. Too much mist/spray to see comfortably. 

Im gonna have to disagree with that one. I routinely see hotshots barreling down the highway about a car length from the car infront, in a full on downpour 
Last night I was coming back over the mountains in absolute darkness, in heavy rain. I was doing 80 in the middle lane and I got passed by some dude in a pickup. Ok, whatever, Im used to those yayhoos going way too fast for conditions, but about 6 feet off his bumper was a toyota truck. What the eff? Pitch black and getting blasted with spray. How about giving up a couple lengths dude?


----------



## Flipflops365 (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (squint_91)*

Mountains != city. Those hot shots do exist in the more rural areas, but no so much in the cities, mostly because there is always too much traffic for people to go 60 anyways.


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (Flipflops365)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipflops365* »_
Granted, most people don't really know what they're doing, but it's trecherous even for those of us that do know how to drive in the snow here.

I agree with you there, and I understand the economic decision to not make the investment in the equipment. But that only supports my point- last year, they simply weren't able to handle the weather. 


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipflops365* »_
And where the **** were you that you saw people driving 60mph in the snow in Seattle!!! That statement there makes me seriously doubt your claim that you were here. Traffic was snarled to the point where people were stuck on the highway for over 7 hours in a 5 mile commute.









My 60mph statement was in reference to the mentality (hence the quotes), not the true speeds. _In general_, people in the PNW drive the limit all the way up until they can't- be it congestion, accidents, or whatever else that slows them down. That's what I saw, that's all I can say.

I know all too well about the 7 hour / 5 mile commutes... There was one day of the storm where there was that big ice patch on I90 at Mercer Island that people couldn't get past... I-90 east was stopped, the 4th ave feeder was stopped, everthing was a standstill.


----------



## TrierBora (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*



Flipdriver80 said:


> [/QUOTE=Flipdriver80]
> Holy ****, i know who's engine that is.... i took that pic!


----------



## weirdvw (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: (TrierBora)*

damm !!!


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (TrierBora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TrierBora* »_
Holy ****, i know who's engine that is.... i took that pic!

i heard it was an overboosted 16v that couldn't handle the powa!!


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Flipflops365)*

I found this gem on the highway one day.










_Modified by Jetty! at 8:56 AM 10-22-2007_


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_I found this gem on the highway one day.


ummm...


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

Try again.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

I ran over a mattress in Vegas a year ago. I got into the exit lane on 95 and traffic was too thick for me to merge back, so I pegged the brakes and locked up all four tires at 65mph in my Neon rental turd. My only option was to run the damn thing over. Looking back, I should have sped up for it.


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_I ran over a mattress in Vegas a year ago. I got into the exit lane on 95 and traffic was too thick for me to merge back, so I pegged the brakes and locked up all four tires at 65mph in my Neon rental turd. My only option was to run the damn thing over. Looking back, I should have sped up for it.

LOL at "neon rental turd".


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (i_baked_cookies)*


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
Yea, you should really have been focusing on driving.

Photos were from someone else. Not me driving. Not my car.
http://www.clubtouareg.com/for....html


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: (spockcat)*

From another thread


----------



## scousa (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_I found this gem on the highway one day.









_Modified by Jetty! at 8:56 AM 10-22-2007_

That picture makes me mad. A friend of mine saw a matress take a guy off his motorcycle on the freeway in CA. I assume before the matress was on the freeway, it was on a car like this.


----------



## volksmk4 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: (scousa)*


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (scousa)*

Here are couple of pics I took of some West Virginia racer wannabe:








Ooops, he spotted me:
















EDIT:
I almost forgot: a week later, I saw the same car. Apparently, he was given a ticket for his tires sticking past the fender. He had nailed 4 roof shingles to his fenders in order to "tuck" his poking wheels.


_Modified by vasillalov at 11:32 AM 10-22-2007_


----------



## Stegs_UK (May 22, 2005)

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=195_1193030841


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Oh relax dude. I was only kidding anyways. For all you know, I could have been a passenger taking that picture, since you don't see any steering wheel or dashboard in my picture.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_Why? I am one of their Network Admins and it's my job to make sure all the "right" things are blocked and the right oens aer not. Vortex Media sites were blocked but not any more. lmao! 

step 1) login to your Cisco PIX Firewall
step 2) type enable (you need to have the admin password [like a re4l hacker!])
step 3) type config t
step 4) type 'filter url except _your_ip your_subnet_ 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 allow'


----------



## nbvw (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_ He had nailed 4 roof shingles to his fenders in order to "tuck" his poking wheels.
_Modified by vasillalov at 11:32 AM 10-22-2007_

holy moly we need to see this


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_Here are couple of pics I took of some West Virginia racer wannabe:








Ooops, he spotted me:
















_Modified by vasillalov at 11:32 AM 10-22-2007_

white trash hahah


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (nbvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nbvw* »_
holy moly we need to see this

Yes!!!


----------



## WorldRallyBlue (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


----------



## UINT64_MAX (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
Ooops, he spotted me:

















This guy's face reminds me of someone I saw in the city this weekend. He was driving a similar 80s GM crapbox, except I think it was a Celebrity. Traffic slows for a bit, but nothing serious is going on. All of a sudden he gets some Incredible Hulk-style 'roid rage going on, leans on the horn, sticks his head out the window, and shouts "HEY *F**K* YOU!" for no apparent reason.
So, uh, watch out for Mr. Euro Cavalier.


----------



## alleghenyman (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: (UINT64_MAX)*

He probably went home and beat up his girlfriend and their illegitimate children. Good job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW, did he actually mean to stretch those tires or were they just something he had lying around?


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (alleghenyman)*

i love this thread!!!!!!!


----------



## Traldan (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Re: (mkriot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkriot* »_
Oh christ, I don't know what you originally posted but that is by far the worst exit for a parking lot, you see idiots coming onto southbound the wrong way









It's true, I drive down there twice a week, it's a horrible intersection conglomerate. =\


----------



## vwgtiIII (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Traldan)*

This thread and the white trash guy with the rims remind me of the "stretch" thread in the mk3 forum where some dishpit put 12" BBS barrels on his jetta. It was horrible. The fenders looked like park benches
Someone has to have a pic of it...I couldn't find it in the search. It was like a 50-page thread.. Effin ridiculous. By the last few dozen pages, every post was someone telling him how much of a moron he was for doing it but he wouldn't hear anything of it.










_Modified by vwgtiIII at 3:29 PM 10-22-2007_


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Re: (vwgtiIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtiIII* »_This thread and the white trash guy with the rims remind me of the "stretch" thread in the mk3 forum where some dishpit put 12" BBS barrels on his jetta. It was horrible. The fenders looked like park benches

You talking about this thread?


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Dawg Dee-Lux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dawg Dee-Lux* »_In Sweden









i see this every day, cheapest way to get them to and on the boat to Africa.. those things will do another million before they get some rest


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

i dont know if these have been posted yet as i didnt read through the whole thread, but yea....
http://youtube.com/watch?v=V4dqYKbnPCQ
and:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=v7fMmHar97M


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

^
/does not compute


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

This ones pretty good to
http://youtube.com/watch?v=RjX7_b5e5gI


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (SpoolinFSI)*

This was my buddy after he tried to do a spin from reverse to forward in his truck


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

*Re: (SpoolinFSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpoolinFSI* »_This ones pretty good to
http://youtube.com/watch?v=RjX7_b5e5gI

Not surprisingly, a search on YouTube for "Jeep roll" finds a LOT of results!


----------



## zeedoub (Jul 7, 2006)

watch this tool:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=-dmpTfQ7IS4
if you listen close you can hear him grunt as the airbag smacks him


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (zeedoub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeedoub* »_watch this tool:
if you listen close you can hear him grunt as the airbag smacks him

atleast he was just out off roading and not being a tool trying to drift a jeep around a parking lot like the one i posted


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

here's a nother one haha
http://youtube.com/watch?v=SuszCuPPONA


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (SpoolinFSI)*


----------



## squint_91 (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_
Found a pic of his father/cousin:









L.O.L
This guy is also definitely doing it wrong:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUJDCmTjjRM&NR=1


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (squint_91)*


----------



## squint_91 (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (squint_91)*

theres at least one car related pic in here so Ill post it:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ge4JLjFuURk


----------



## Big M (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_here's a nother one haha
http://youtube.com/watch?v=SuszCuPPONA

Oh, wow...it's like when I lost a race in Gran Tourismo because I tried to spin around and cross the finish line backwards, but crashed...only this is real.


----------



## wiSCOnsinTerror (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (SpoolinFSI)*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=c-Xw_-n1avU
Did I just see someone die?
Never mind I read the comments, now it's just hilarious.


_Modified by wiSCOnsinTerror at 7:35 PM 10-22-2007_


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (verb.move)*


_Quote, originally posted by *verb.move* »_i
and:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=v7fMmHar97M


The red 4-runner had too many people giving advice


----------



## jaxblue (Apr 16, 2003)




----------



## Voski (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (squint_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *squint_91* »_
L.O.L
This guy is also definitely doing it wrong:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUJDCmTjjRM&NR=1

wtf was the point of this one its just a guy following one of those huge trucks i don't understand what language it is in but I think there was a reason he was following it and didn't pass.


----------



## trb02jtta (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (SpoolinFSI)*

This has been around for a while but I don't think it's been posted yet: http://youtube.com/watch?v=f2cZXAie4lU


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (Voski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Voski* »_
wtf was the point of this one its just a guy following one of those huge trucks i don't understand what language it is in but I think there was a reason he was following it and didn't pass.

LOL Wasted 4 min 45 seconds of your life








This one will help make up for it. Short and funny. Be sure and have your sound on. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWDpZ0El07Y


_Modified by CarLuvrSD at 6:14 PM 10-22-2007_


----------



## mkriot (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (Voski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Voski* »_
wtf was the point of this one its just a guy following one of those huge trucks i don't understand what language it is in but I think there was a reason he was following it and didn't pass.

uhm because those trucks are meant for quarries not everyday driving


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (mkriot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkriot* »_
uhm because those trucks are meant for quarries not everyday driving









wtf really?
My next door neigbor lady drives one of those every day to pick up her kids from school.


----------



## Bah Humbug (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_









Would people please stop posting that thinking they're clever?


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (CarLuvrSD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CarLuvrSD* »_The red 4-runner had too many people giving advice









That's a Jeep Grand Cherokee, not a 4Runner.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (jaxblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaxblue* »_









Does that say "Import Tnuers"? Dyslexia FTW.


----------



## NEW006 (Oct 31, 2006)

This ones just ridiculous
http://video.google.com/videop...dex=0


----------



## Big M (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (mkriot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkriot* »_
uhm because those trucks are meant for quarries not everyday driving









The point is that it's a boring 5 minute video, just watching it drive. It'd barely be worth a pic in a 'caption this' thread.


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Big M)*

a friend of mine this weekend...


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (mk3_vdub)*

^
Let's see... no license plate; pretending to be a Honda; ill-fitting exhaust (I've never understood the concept of "hang a muffler _under_ the rear bumper"); and apparently turning the wrong way onto a one-way street.
Looks like there's some kind of big dent in the front fender, too.



_Modified by VWestlife at 10:10 PM 10-22-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_Speaking of taxicabs...
http://images.businessweek.com/ss/07/05/0514_futuretransit/image/slide11.jpg[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

HA! I work with one of the engineers who developed that accessible taxi, he has build pics and models on his computer.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Bah Humbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bah Humbug* »_
Would people please stop posting that thinking they're clever?










wat do you mean?


----------



## EnIgMa '06 (May 13, 2004)

*Re: (mk3_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3_vdub* »_a friend of mine this weekend... 









I'd say he's doing it quite right.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (EnIgMa '06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EnIgMa ’06* »_
I'd say he's doing it quite right.

At least the wheels are cool...


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
That's a Jeep Grand Cherokee, not a 4Runner.


Ooops, my bad. Eyes aren't what they used to be


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (EnIgMa '06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EnIgMa ’06* »_
I'd say he's doing it quite right.

For a Honda


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Bah Humbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bah Humbug* »_
Would people please stop posting that thinking they're clever?









You've got the screen name 'Bah Humbug' and it sounds like you've had a bad case of the mondays. Don't like it? Scroll past it. Chill out dude.


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_
wat do you mean?


----------



## Flipflops365 (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (CarLuvrSD)*










Look at me, I'm clever.


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (Flipflops365)*

Is the porshe losing control or is he just about to pwn on the R8?


----------



## InfraRedline (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: (SpoolinFSI)*

Looks like he's carrying about twice the speed into that turn.


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (SpoolinFSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpoolinFSI* »_Is the porshe losing control or is he just about to pwn on the R8?









Looks like he's either reluctant to add more power or can't get any traction, to me.
Someone want to explain


----------



## matoo (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: (CarLuvrSD)*

Staged shot for Top Gear. 
Now stop posting it so we can let this thread carry on.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Specifically, between 5:05 and 5:09, S10E02.


----------



## Lawl Master (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (matoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matoo* »_Staged shot for Top Gear. 
Now stop posting it so we can let this thread carry on.

Yeah, the porsche was supposed to be a competitor, a fun one at that, powersliding around an all. Was part of the intro of the competition.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (CarLuvrSD)*

i swear that GIF must be in this thread like 40000000000000000 million times now


_Modified by BLKonBLKMKVGTI at 12:33 AM 10-23-2007_


----------



## JrodVW (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

*PAGE 21 IS DOING IT WRONG*


----------



## PGas32 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (BLKonBLKMKVGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKonBLKMKVGTI* »_i swear that JIF must be in this thread like 40000000000000000 million times now

Who cares, I could watch it all day long and not get bored


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (JrodVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JrodVW* »_ *PAGE 21 IS DOING IT WRONG*









i lol'd


----------



## oppositlok (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (BLKonBLKMKVGTI)*

*Where are we goings?!?*


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (JrodVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JrodVW* »_ *PAGE 21 IS DOING IT WRONG*









LMAO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (oppositlok)*


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
That's a Jeep Grand Cherokee, not a 4Runner.


I saw the jeep sitting there on the hill and already knew that it was going to flip over even before i watched the vid. Still funny though.


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (itskmill06)*

Ughhhhh









_Quote, originally posted by *itskmill06* »_


----------



## Bawheed (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (Flipflops365)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipflops365* »_
And where the **** were you that you saw people driving 60mph in the snow in Seattle!!! That statement there makes me seriously doubt your claim that you were here. Traffic was snarled to the point where people were stuck on the highway for over 7 hours in a 5 mile commute.









That night at about 8ish I got on 90 going from Issaquah to Bellevue and it was completely deserted, while East bound was a solid traffic jam the whole way... needless to say that with no traffic around me and snows on the car, I give it some minor hoonage. I couldn't see driving a solid 60 though, that would be sketch no matter what.


_Modified by Bawheed at 10:57 PM 10-22-2007_


----------



## squint_91 (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (Big M)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big M* »_
The point is that it's a boring 5 minute video, just watching it drive. It'd barely be worth a pic in a 'caption this' thread.

you can plainly see that the video isnt going anywhere after about 30 seconds. you people really watched the whole thing?
lol


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

Hi


----------



## Bah Humbug (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (InfraRedline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InfraRedline* »_Looks like he's carrying about twice the speed into that turn.









That is what I mean. The shot was obviously staged for dramatic effect; there is no way the 911 was going through that corner at the same speed as the R8 but everyone keeps posting it like it proves that OMG R8 can nevar lose!!!11WTF


----------



## kaputsport (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (Bah Humbug)*

All the R8 needs is a 1.8T and it is invincible!!!!!
VR6/W8 FTW!!!!


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Bah Humbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bah Humbug* »_
That is what I mean. The shot was obviously staged for dramatic effect; there is no way the 911 was going through that corner at the same speed as the R8 but everyone keeps posting it like it proves that OMG R8 can nevar lose!!!11WTF

if you actually watched the review and competition the Stig laps their test track 2 seconds faster in the R8 than the porsche. in the 1/2 mile drag race the porsche won by a fender. and when Jeremy Clarkson (R8)and Richard Hammond (Porsche) were racing around the track together Hammond couldn't catch him because the porsche couldn't keep its hind end on the track and eventually spun out while the R8 kept pulling away. 
That .GIF is from the beginning when Clarkson is riding around the track doing his review, the music cuts out and you see Hammond in the Porsche drifting behind him... its a cool shot for sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Flipdriver80 at 8:10 AM 10-23-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_
if you actually watched the review and competition the Stig laps their test track 2 seconds faster in the R8 than the porsche. in the 1/2 mile drag race the porsche won by a fender. and when Jeremy Clarkson (R8)and Richard Hammond (Porsche) were racing around the track together Hammond couldn't catch him because the porsche couldn't keep its hind end on the track and eventually spun out while the R8 kept pulling away.

What's to say that the drag race and the Porsche spinning out weren't staged either?


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: (itskmill06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itskmill06* »_









GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!


----------



## Mr. Joe (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

edit: bad link.
proceed...


_Modified by Mr. Joe at 2:04 PM 10-23-2007_


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Mr. Joe)*

Hot linking no workie... so here's a link
http://www.msnusers.com/_Secur...2.jpg


_Modified by StormChaser at 9:28 AM 10-23-2007_


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_
I took your link and cut off the end so it ends in .jpg and it seems to now work (for me)...

Red X for me


----------



## Bah Humbug (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_if you actually watched the review and competition the Stig laps their test track 2 seconds faster in the R8 than the porsche. in the 1/2 mile drag race the porsche won by a fender. and when Jeremy Clarkson (R8)and Richard Hammond (Porsche) were racing around the track together Hammond couldn't catch him because the porsche couldn't keep its hind end on the track and eventually spun out while the R8 kept pulling away. 
That .GIF is from the beginning when Clarkson is riding around the track doing his review, the music cuts out and you see Hammond in the Porsche drifting behind him... its a cool shot for sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Flipdriver80 at 8:10 AM 10-23-2007_

I did watch that episode, actually. Yes, the R8 lapped faster than the Porsche, I give it that. However, in that gif the Porsche must have lost ~2 seconds _on that one corner_. Yes, it's a cool shot, but it is not indicative of the true comparative speed and handling of those two cars which is how it is always shown by the Audi leg-humpers around here. I don't want this to get any further offtopic though, so I'm dropping it.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Goldar's VW)*

Okay, now that animated gif reposting is getting on MY nerves. Sersiously, it's polluting an otherwise good thread. Come on, think of those of us with older computers trying to display a dozen (or more) animated gifs at once.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (Goldar's VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Goldar’s VW* »_Dunno if this has been posted yet, but it rox!










Is it can be TopGear GIF times now please?


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Start your own thread for that kthxbai. Actually, I'm going to do that if nobody else has that is on the front page.
This is the doing it wrong thread.


----------



## Bah Humbug (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Bah Humbug)*

"Now which one of these will fit onto my wheels?"


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_"Now which one of these will fit onto my wheels?"

lol!


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (theAntiRiced)*


----------



## Viss1 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_









That is in no way a wrecked exotic. But it does look like a scene from the unfinished "Smokey & the Bandit IV."


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Viss1)*

It's how they haul cars round those parts.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


----------



## OliDrew (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (Bah Humbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bah Humbug* »_
That is what I mean. The shot was obviously staged for dramatic effect; there is no way the 911 was going through that corner at the same speed as the R8 but everyone keeps posting it like it proves that OMG R8 can nevar lose!!!11WTF

No, its just funny.


----------



## Inca (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Bah Humbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bah Humbug* »_









I've heard of cost cutting but this is ridiculous; painted pictures of tires on particleboard....jebus


----------



## BoraVR (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Inca)*

here's one I spotted locally:


----------



## Viss1 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (BoraVR)*

If I parked under all those high-tension wires every day I'd probably do weird stuff too


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

Urgh, such tastelessness.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_Okay, now that animated gif reposting is getting on MY nerves. Sersiously, it's polluting an otherwise good thread. Come on, think of those of us with older computers trying to display a dozen (or more) animated gifs at once.









I have a Pentium III-600 and it's doing just fine. It's the way oversized pics (over 800x600 and/or 250 kB) which bog down the computer, not little animated GIFs.


----------



## DanTurboGP (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Chapel)*

Ha! thats like right near me! 4wd motorsports on Hartford Rd in Manchester. Great advertising they have with that contraption http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_








and this makes me want to go get a Cherokee...
that's badass


----------



## mkriot (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re:*


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (DanTurboGP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chapel* »_









thats a huge XJ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (DanTurboGP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_and this makes me want to go get a Cherokee...
that's badass

By the look of the lights and chrome trim, it was originally a Wagoneer, not a Cherokee.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
By the look of the lights and chrome trim, it was originally a Wagoneer, not a Cherokee.


I'll check tomorrow. Its not on top of the Contour anymore, its now lodged against the side of a Cadillac.


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
By the look of the lights and chrome trim, it was originally a Wagoneer, not a Cherokee.



Waggy taillights are a common swap for regular ol' Cherokees. The Wag tails are solid red while the base-model versions are split yellow and red.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (Wellington P Funk)*

it doesnt really matter... wagoneer was a trim package for all intents and purposes.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*









At work today


----------



## BoraVR (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JOHNS92JETTA* »_http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y228/johns92jetta/DSC00653.jpg
At work today

thats def doing it wrong


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: (mkriot)*

Bliliant traffic circle design, but they are doing it wrong!



































_Modified by CarLuvrSD at 8:23 PM 10-23-2007_


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (bill1975)*

What's that guy thinking! That he has a BMW?
Haha, the BMW Accord.
No.
Fail.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (i_baked_cookies)*

old story








but i was wondering when that was going to be posted


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (bill1975)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bill1975* »_










BMHondaWU????


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: (bill1975)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bill1975* »_










Ya. see page 18 mmmkay?


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (gti_matt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti_matt* »_
Ya. see page 18 mmmkay?

Looks like the thought of increasing my post count got the best of me.


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (theAntiRiced)*


----------



## VR6GTI72 (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (bill1975)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bill1975* »_










figures it would be someone from jooosie that would do that


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (boosted b5)*


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (CarLuvrSD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CarLuvrSD* »_









Small limos were not completely unheard of in the '80s. Chrysler even built some K-Car limos, but demand for them was nil.


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: (boosted b5)*

















Feivels Dad?


----------



## vanaguy (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: (1.8 Terbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8 Terbo* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnu3QaiSiNs&NR=1
Do people in Texas have trouble paying bills or something?

When I lived in Dallas, there was a severely trashy couple living in the apartment below me.
One night they got their car towed for not having a proper parking permit on it.
So they rented a car the next day, and got it towed that very night because they didn't bother to get a parking permit for it.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (BLKonBLKMKVGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKonBLKMKVGTI* »_










Are FD's really considered exotics now?







I mean that's no way to treat a FD...but still....


----------



## Bah Humbug (Nov 27, 2006)

Can't believe no one went here yet...


----------



## Lawl Master (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (Bah Humbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bah Humbug* »_Can't believe no one went here yet...









This **** is gonna go down, hard.








*grabs popcorn*


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (Bah Humbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bah Humbug* »_Can't believe no one went here yet...









zing!


----------



## Big M (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_
Are FD's really considered exotics now?







I mean that's no way to treat a FD...but still....

That website has everything. Kinda like how Burlington Coat Factory has more than just coats.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_Are FD's really considered exotics now?







I mean that's no way to treat a FD...but still....

Wrecked Exotics has mostly non-exotics, though.








I mean, when Ladas, Dodge Dakotas, Ford Crown Vics, and Mk2 Golfs are all on there... and that's just four or five of what I've seen...


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (Bah Humbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bah Humbug* »_Can't believe no one went here yet...









While it might not be politically correct to say that NASCAR does it wrong, no one can argue that they do it *right*.

edit: i'm retarded... thanks Larry...










_Modified by theAntiRiced at 7:15 AM 10-24-2007_


----------



## Big M (Feb 10, 2002)

Let's see...crazy revenue, ever increasing popularity, more and more big name drivers leaving "superior" racing organizations to drive for NASCAR...yeah, they're doing it waaaay wrong.


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (Big M)*

Ok...then I submit that the American people are doing it wrong by being entertained by NASCAR.


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (Triumph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Triumph* »_Ok...then I submit that the American people are doing it wrong by being entertained by NASCAR.

Too-shay, y'all!


----------



## nbvw (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (AdrockMK2)*

not all American people are entertained by Nascar


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_
While it might not be politically correct to say that NASCAR does it wrong, no one can argue that they it *right*.


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (Big M)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big M* »_
Kinda like how Burlington Coat Factory has more than just coats.

They do? Like Sans-a-belt slacks? I'm so there.


----------



## oppositlok (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


----------



## rabbito (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (oppositlok)*











_Modified by rabbito at 8:32 AM 10-24-2007_


----------



## EvoIX (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (rabbito)*









Too soon?


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

the new evo is deff doing it wrong as is the subaru. although i think thiers more hope for the suby. i didnt post a pic of either cause the evo makes me throw up. **** looks like a pokemon


----------



## VeeDubScott (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (konigwheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *konigwheels* »_










Rofl, that guy looks like such a tool.








It's the lameoid flag-sweater that does it for me.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Jetty!)*

Could we PLEASE stop with the back & forth arging and keep this ON TOPIC?! Next OT post causes a http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif


----------



## vw_love (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_Don't make me http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif your thread.


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (oppositlok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oppositlok* »_









whats that top one suppposed to be


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_
whats that top one suppposed to be









Looks like an officer


----------



## Big M (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_
whats that top one suppposed to be









moderators
_*runs*_


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (Big M)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big M* »_
moderators
_*runs*_

hahahahaha


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Big M)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big M* »_
moderators
_*runs*_








oh...wait...make that a


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_
whats that top one suppposed to be









Crossing Guard with one arm and a malformed head.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_Could we PLEASE stop with the back & forth arging and keep this ON TOPIC?! Next OT post causes a http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif 

Yesssssss sir. 
Can't believe the classics haven't made it yet:


----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (Bah Humbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bah Humbug* »_Can't believe no one went here yet...









is


----------



## vw_love (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_










poor jetta.








looks just like mine


----------



## 1.8 Terbo (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
Yesssssss sir. 
Can't believe the classics haven't made it yet:










I love how you could _swear_ this was a photochop. Then you find out it's the original and you lol.


----------



## scotteh (Sep 10, 2007)

^wtf??
whats that all about


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (scotteh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scotteh* »_^wtf??
whats that all about

Search for "In Yo Ditchez"


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
Yesssssss sir. 
Can't believe the classics haven't made it yet:










Something like that happened to my car in high school in 2000. Didn't have camera phones yet, but I do have aftermath pics. That woman standing around is what the girl was like that destroyed my car







not caring.


----------



## Mr. Joe (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: (scotteh)*

I spotted this hearty rig pulling into show and go at Englishtown this weekend... From the look of the wear on the trailer prop, he's been doing this for awhile


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (Mr. Joe)*

From an eBay listing. Would you want to buy a car from this slob?


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

hahah eww


----------



## AchmedRodriguez (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


----------



## Mcfly653VR6 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (EvoIX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvoIX* »_








Too soon?









I LOL'D








He did it all right until the last 2 races.
Hamilton allegedly said. 
"My finger slipped on the steering wheel and I accidentally pressed the button used for the starting sequence. The car went into neutral and I had to reinitialise the system, that is, reload the gearbox management program."


----------



## vincentobrien (May 5, 2006)

*Re: (Mcfly653VR6)*


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

i know someone posted something like this a page ago, but for more emphasis:








'nuff said


----------



## jaredpgh (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (Mr. Joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Joe* »_I spotted this hearty rig pulling into show and go at Englishtown this weekend... From the look of the wear on the trailer prop, he's been doing this for awhile

























the bent hitch made it there from greensburg, pa where i saw him last. we noticed how cockeyed it was too. did he have his turtle "porsche" with him?


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (jaredpgh)*

Here's something from a japanese website


----------



## Flipflops365 (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (Ryukein)*

So is that the Honda Type-R 8?


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (vincentobrien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vincentobrien* »_









Haha, when I saw that video I was like damnnnnn...
I can't believe they built a car THAT badly.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (Flipflops365)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipflops365* »_So is that the Honda Type-R 8?


----------



## btruby1 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (Ryukein)*

I did it wrong myself, on my 99 A6








I dont know if anyone will get it, this may be too specific....
But







to anyone that does
P.S. The doing it wrong part is not that the wheel is missing
_________________________________________________________________________

















_Modified by btruby1 at 4:51 PM 10-24-2007_


_Modified by btruby1 at 4:51 PM 10-24-2007_


----------



## pefer (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (btruby1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *btruby1* »_I did it wrong myself, on my 99 A6
I dont know if anyone will get it, this may be too specific....
But







to anyone that does
P.S. The doing it wrong part is not that the wheel is missing









Tight turning radios is overrated, when 99% of the driving time one only really needs 1/5 turn of the steering wheel each way!















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Do I get my beer?


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (btruby1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *btruby1* »_I did it wrong myself, on my 99 A6








I dont know if anyone will get it, this may be too specific....
But







to anyone that does



guess i don't get a beer. the pic isn't very detailed


----------



## btruby1 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (pefer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pefer* »_







Tight turning radios is overrated, when 99% of the driving time one only really needs 1/5 turn of the steering wheel each way!















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Do I get my beer?

Close enough.





























Drove it out of the garage... out wait, I cant turn the wheel!


----------



## vw_love (Jan 13, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPpU5azjCB8
sorry to post a video, but...


----------



## Mcfly653VR6 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (vw_love)*


----------



## Bah Humbug (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (EvoIX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvoIX* »_








Too soon?









I dunno, I kinda went there myself


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (btruby1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *btruby1* »_
Close enough.





























Drove it out of the garage... out wait, I cant turn the wheel!

i still can't figure out what it is! the pic is dark


----------



## btruby1 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (Mcfly653VR6)*

so true.... my a6 fell on my leg last winter. now i use the hydro jack every time.


----------



## btruby1 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_
i still can't figure out what it is! the pic is dark









sorry, camera phone pic. close to 1 am in a horribly lit garage.
The lower rear control arm is put in upside down, causing the turning radius to be close to 0


----------



## ByAirorByWater (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (vw_love)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_love* »_
i want that. badly.

X2 where can I get one??? Anybody????


----------



## squint_91 (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (vincentobrien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vincentobrien* »_









http://youtube.com/watch?v=pfQuNsgT46s


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (btruby1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *btruby1* »_sorry, camera phone pic. close to 1 am in a horribly lit garage.
The lower rear control arm is put in upside down, causing the turning radius to be close to 0

You're not the only one that realized that mistake before putting everything else back together.


----------



## btruby1 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (Triumph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Triumph* »_
You're not the only one that realized that mistake before putting everything else back together.









I now do everything one side at a time. But I did have everything back together....


----------



## vw_love (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (squint_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *squint_91* »_
http://youtube.com/watch?v=pfQuNsgT46s

that one is bad, but that vw bus i posted is ****ing insane.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (vw_love)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_love* »_sorry to post a video, but...









See all that sand flying everywhere? VW loaded it up with thousands of pounds' worth, which added all that much more momentum to the van. It was purposely staged to test the equipment.
In the real worth, Volkswagen T3 vans fare much better in crashes.
http://vanagon.com/info/safety....html


----------



## SSVDub (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

this thread>all others
thanks for the many laughs guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IDriveA96Passat (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (SSVDub)*


Saw this at work a few months ago. I think it's a Rio, but can't remember.

Saw this in the dorm parking lot last year. A couple weeks later someone kicked it off.
oh, and sorry for the cell phone pics.


_Modified by IDriveA96Passat at 10:06 PM 10-24-2007_


----------



## Mcfly653VR6 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (SSVDub)*

I guess this would be wrong to some I dunno.















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...ex=19
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqkEe8H_cNI


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_From an eBay listing. Would you want to buy a car from this slob?










ewww. but maybe it's not that bad...they at least covered the seats.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: (IDriveA96Passat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IDriveA96Passat* »_
Saw this at work a few months ago. I think it's a Rio, but can't remember.


Spectra.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (gti_matt)*

-watching-


----------



## Mr. Joe (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: (jaredpgh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaredpgh* »_
the bent hitch made it there from greensburg, pa where i saw him last. we noticed how cockeyed it was too. did he have his turtle "porsche" with him?

I don't recall any porsches in the direct vicinity, but this guy was asking for some bad news for sure. my buddy got out of the car i was driving, walked right up within 4 feet of the dude and took the pic. the guy looked at him like my friend was the one in the wrong


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (gti_matt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti_matt* »_ewww. but maybe it's not that bad...they at least covered the seats.

Yes, but the seatbelt, armrest, and door panel are filthy... you'd think it was owned by a mechanic who never washed his hands... but with those pink seat covers?


----------



## FLank_Sinatra (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: Re: (renegadeofpunk03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *renegadeofpunk03* »_my late entry:
























LMAO! I'm sitting here at work and just started cracking up. everyone was looking at me.


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Re: (FLank_Sinatra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLank_Sinatra* »_
LMAO! I'm sitting here at work and just started cracking up. everyone was looking at me.









I laughed too... I don't know what makes it so funny... maybe cause it looks like the huge dump truck is driving away like "oh noes!!!"


----------



## vw_love (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
See all that sand flying everywhere? VW loaded it up with thousands of pounds' worth, which added all that much more momentum to the van. It was purposely staged to test the equipment.


i didn't even notice the sand.
i was busy watching the front disappear








thanks though. i learnt something new


----------



## FLank_Sinatra (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: Re: (i_baked_cookies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i_baked_cookies* »_
I laughed too... I don't know what makes it so funny... maybe cause it looks like the huge dump truck is driving away like "oh noes!!!"

I think that's it. It's just such a scene of mass chaos!


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Mcfly653VR6)*

The widowmaker will work fine if you use it properly. Never had a problem with one.


----------



## Mace_Windu (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_The widowmaker will work fine if you use it properly. Never had a problem with one.

fail.


----------



## beatmilk (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (Mace_Windu)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoO68bMDe5o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k15iapJvtso
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOiWaTSypt4
All time favorite
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCEpzyxs5Cw


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (Jetty!)*









Somebody's not cooperating.... Shotgun wedding?


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (SSVDub)*

















And that guy thought he could pull off that sick grind.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (PassSedanGLX)*


_Quote »_










_Quote, originally posted by *gti_matt* »_
































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AGrxVPFkp0










lets take note everyone : showing off only makes you look like the fool. I cant wait to see what 2008 brings us










_Modified by ramon. at 9:07 AM 10-25-2007_


----------



## Streaml9 (Sep 2, 2001)

what was that guy trying to do? I didnt see him hit the brakes at all, WTF did he do it on purpose?


----------



## damion16v (May 9, 2002)

*Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_








And that guy thought he could pull off that sick grind.









Quite possibly the best caption.


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (sump22)*

"It's a dogpile of beige Sentras in Burbank today..."
That classic Mini was probably punted onto that guardrail by someone who "didn't see it."


----------



## Big M (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Streaml9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Streaml9* »_what was that guy trying to do? I didnt see him hit the brakes at all, WTF did he do it on purpose?

Looked to me like he didn't see it. Just imagine going that fast and *BANG*, look up at the sky...
Lick and taste, what's the use in worrying.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (sump22)*









<ssx announcer> BACKSIDE 360 WITH A STALEFISH <ssx announcer>


----------



## MKIII iz KING (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (IDriveA96Passat)*


----------



## 2000JettaGLXVR6 (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (MKIII iz KING)*

*BAWHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHA!!!!!* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lo9JQeBH76A


----------



## Flipflops365 (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (2000JettaGLXVR6)*

That guy has the worst peripheral vision I have ever seen!


----------



## beef (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (Flipflops365)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipflops365* »_That guy has the worst peripheral vision I have ever seen!









and hearing . wtf, he turns around once, sees its not there...goes back to pumping....lol
what a morAn


----------



## Huckvw (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (2000JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2000JettaGLXVR6* »_ *BAWHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHA!!!!!* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lo9JQeBH76A


he turns around before the people start gathering and doesn't even seem to care...then the people start gathering and he throws down the pump handle??


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Huckvw)*


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

Gotta love the "Hey **** Face" sticker


----------



## The Euro Shoppe (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (geofftii2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geofftii2002* »_Wow! That Miata is hilarious!







That's classic stuff right there, my friend! 
It reminds me of those PT Cruisers you see that are trying to mimic hot-rods. 









































rehobeth beach, delaware...


----------



## BOXXER (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (MKIII iz KING)*

HA HA HA! thats hilarious!


----------



## yem_icculus (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (BOXXER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOXXER* »_HA HA HA! thats hilarious!

















If I had a slammed car, I'd throw one of those fake scrotums on the back of my car and get that license plate just for the comedic effect.


----------



## Montillius (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: (beatmilk)*

haha, these made me think of this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2s5_XyIvPcc


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (Montillius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Montillius* »_haha, these made me think of this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2s5_XyIvPcc

Is that real? If so hilarious!!


----------



## Voski (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

at work today
























you cant see it but his shifter is a clear ball with a dragon claw going over it.
and he has two stickers that just say dragon I guess thats the cars name 










_Modified by Voski at 12:43 PM 10-25-2007_


----------



## handlestolen (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_
Is that real? If so hilarious!!

i doubt it, but it was still funny.


----------



## rabbito (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (handlestolen)*


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (rabbito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbito* »_










RUN! The horses are going to kill us!


----------



## Big M (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Voski)*

I was about to go into why it's pointless to have more than one The Club, but then I remembered my post would probably be deleted for explaining how to steal a car.









_Quote, originally posted by *Voski* »_at work today


----------



## Voski (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (Big M)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big M* »_I was about to go into why it's pointless to have more than one The Club, but then I remembered my post would probably be deleted for explaining how to steal a car.










i think we all know where to cut if you get what im saying


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (Big M)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big M* »_I was about to go into why it's pointless to have more than one The Club, but then I remembered my post would probably be deleted for explaining how to steal a car.










Still, that front bumper deters theft more effectively than either of those clubs.


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (Montillius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Montillius* »_haha, these made me think of this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2s5_XyIvPcc

Holy fu#k i cant stop laughing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Driver Tom (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (rsclyrt)*


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_RUN! The horses are going to kill us!


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

Hopefully this doesn't get the thread locked:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=9BxYNAZQ_HQ
Its just not right


----------



## vw_love (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (abawp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abawp* »_Hopefully this doesn't get the thread locked:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=9BxYNAZQ_HQ
Its just not right
















...


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (rabbito)*

Ugh! Probably killed the driver. A friend of mine lost his front passenger to a similar encounter with a Moose.


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r121/mikemk5/*******-newlyweds.jpg
















































and one of doing it right










_Modified by bhb399mm at 4:41 PM 10-25-2007_


----------



## vw_love (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw_love (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_and some more










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*









650GS Police







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*

lets keep the pictures in this thread automotive related please. 
Brad


----------



## ToucheTurtle (Feb 21, 2006)

Some people sure do suck at taking jokes.


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (2000JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2000JettaGLXVR6* »_ *BAWHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHA!!!!!* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lo9JQeBH76A

WHY DOES HE CONTINUE FILLING THE CAN?????


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Mace_Windu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mace_Windu* »_
fail.

Excuse me, it's not my fault that you and other people can't use the jack properly.


















_Modified by Jetty! at 8:33 PM 10-25-2007_


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


----------



## Mr. Joe (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: (abawp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abawp* »_Hopefully this doesn't get the thread locked:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=9BxYNAZQ_HQ
Its just not right
















your right in saying that its wrong because this is actually the _right_ way...








http://youtube.com/watch?v=x5xgM6kRJI4


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (Theoffspring99us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theoffspring99us* »_









That guy is quite popular


----------



## vw_love (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (Domokun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Domokun* »_
That guy is quite popular









prison break







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mace_Windu (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (vw_love)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_love* »_
prison break







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

he's been in a lot of stuff.
http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/...raphy


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (Flipflops365)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lo9JQeBH76A
Evidently thought the splash was fish jumping. 
Sure took it a long time to register in his mind.











_Modified by CarLuvrSD at 8:52 PM 10-25-2007_


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: (Driver Tom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Driver Tom* »_









Welcome to page 5 there, Zippy.


----------



## vw_love (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (Mace_Windu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mace_Windu* »_
he's been in a lot of stuff.
http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/...raphy

oh i know this.
he's badass.


----------



## Mencius01 (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_








_Modified by Jetty! at 8:33 PM 10-25-2007_

Awwwww ....


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (Mencius01)*


----------



## nbvw (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (JUSTINCASE1021)*

^^ how in gods name does that occur??


----------



## ByAirorByWater (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (gti_matt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti_matt* »_
Welcome to page 5 there, Zippy.

I was just gonna say the same thing, and now we are gonna get blasted for being re post police..... Oh well back to doing it wrong.
















Tsk tsk street racers


----------



## Big M (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (ByAirorByWater)*

Actually, this one is _right_. You can legally do that with these.

_Quote, originally posted by *ByAirorByWater* »_


----------



## rabbito (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (Big M)*


----------



## rabbito (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (rabbito)*



















_Modified by rabbito at 8:29 AM 10-26-2007_


----------



## rabbito (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (rabbito)*


----------



## POSsat (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (rabbito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbito* »_


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (rabbito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbito* »_









It's sad to see an E28 looking like that.


----------



## eddie291 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (ByAirorByWater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ByAirorByWater* »_











correct me if im wrong, but i think thats one of the reasons why the fortwo was designed.


----------



## BMW_Driver (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (ByAirorByWater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ByAirorByWater* »_
Tsk tsk street racers










Is this for real y0???


----------



## WakeHead (Dec 7, 1999)

*Re: (ByAirorByWater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ByAirorByWater* »_










VTEC aint gonna kick in yo.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (WakeHead)*


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (eddie291)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eddie291* »_correct me if im wrong, but i think thats one of the reasons why the fortwo was designed.

Yes, the Smart can be parked nose-in... but I definitely wouldn't trust that Suburban's driver to maneuver out of the remaining space safely!


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_Yes, the Smart can be parked nose-in... but I definitely wouldn't trust that Suburban's driver to maneuver out of the remaining space safely!









...which exactly what I said when it was first posted a year or so ago. I pointed out that there was at least a 1 in 2 chance that if the owner of the Suburban came out and saw that he now had half as much room to be able to try to get his vehicle out as before, he may be happy to back right into the Smart on purpose. See also the thread from a year ago titled something like "Is it ok to bump cars when parallel parking?"


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_ http://i6.photobucket.com/albu...6.jpg 
















I love that big rear wing. The large size puts it out into the airflow where it can do some good. And booooooooooo!!!!! to all you lazy suckers who keep posting the same pics over and over again. It was funny the first time, now not so much.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

*Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_

























I feel a flashback to pages 2, 3, and 5...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (rabbito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbito* »_









Nothing wrong with the way he parked his camel.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Nothing wrong with the way he parked his camel.









Yea, and +1 for alternative fuel


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

thats not gonna end well


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_thats not gonna end well

From what I have previously read on it he was actually okay, got hurt but kinda rolled out of it as it was down a hill or something.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_
From what I have previously read on it he was actually okay, got hurt but kinda rolled out of it as it was down a hill or something.









yeah there is a video of this. the camera angle makes it look much higher and much worse than it actually ended up being.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Arsigi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arsigi* »_
I can't help but keep coming back to this one! Makes me shudder. Assuming it is not a fake of some kind, that had to end very, very badly!

Special foam concrete.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

i could care less if any of these are re-posts kthxbai...


----------



## cxg231 (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Special foam concrete.









They actually have "foam" concrete in real life.
It's called cellular concrete.
Largely developed at PennState. Your useless fact of the day.


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

i remember seeing that Volvo and the telephone pole picture series some time ago.
ridiculously awesome.


----------



## ByAirorByWater (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
Yes, the Smart can be parked nose-in... but I definitely wouldn't trust that Suburban's driver to maneuver out of the remaining space safely!










Maybe it is but I would be pretty pissed if I came out to move my car and that thing was wedged in between my car and the one in front. I would be double pissed if I could not get out because of it.


----------



## mattdesmond (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: (ByAirorByWater)*


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Big M)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big M* »_Actually, this one is _right_. You can legally do that with these.

Not in Spain. Anymore.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Arsigi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arsigi* »_I can't help but keep coming back to this one! Makes me shudder. Assuming it is not a fake of some kind, that had to end very, very badly!

Meh. That's nothing unique.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOnwleQKlzA


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (eddie291)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eddie291* »_
correct me if im wrong, but i think thats one of the reasons why the fortwo was designed.

I suspect they'll be having a chronic case of SUV door, a dreaded disease.


----------



## JakiChan (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (99vwbeetle)*



99vwbeetle said:


> /QUOTE]
> I'm assuming the "wrong" party is that the guy can go "Hey, police, look at this picture of this bish messing with my car!


----------



## bubba_sideways (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (bubba_sideways)*


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (ramon.)*









http://i240.photobucket.com/al...9.jpg



















































































































_Modified by matoo at 10:33 AM 10-27-2007_


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_









No, *their* doing it wrong!


----------



## KharatosGTI (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## Mace_Windu (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
No, *they're* doing it wrong!


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)




----------



## als1998GTI (Jul 6, 2004)

This thread is great,








I took this picture on my way home from work.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Mace_Windu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mace_Windu* »_









*You're* correction is appreciated, even though the mistake was intentional.


----------



## natewhit2 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (my merc 4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my merc 4* »_








]

How is a jeep covered in mud doing it wrong?


----------



## crushkilldestroy1 (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (natewhit2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *natewhit2* »_
How is a jeep covered in mud doing it wrong?

Check the wicked articulation. Personally, I find this photo hilarious.


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (crushkilldestroy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crushkilldestroy* »_
Check the wicked articulation. Personally, I find this photo hilarious.

now it all makes sense!!!
haha. that is hilarious indeed


----------



## squint_91 (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_









oh god, somebody please find the pictures of this thing!


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (natewhit2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *natewhit2* »_How is a jeep covered in mud doing it wrong?

It's a Grand Cherokee.
The mall rated one.








(Disclaimer: I'm well aware that they actually ARE "trail rated", and CAN perform well off-road. I'm also well aware that they're marketed towards soccer moms, and that's who's usually driving a Grand.)


----------



## GTI20thNo742 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: (natewhit2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *natewhit2* »_
How is a jeep covered in mud doing it wrong?

That's what I was thinking. The other one is doing it wrong though, too shiny.


----------



## Voski (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (GTI20thNo742)*

look at the tires


----------



## irsa76 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (ramon.)*









What's wrong here? He had to straight line the chicane while fighting for track position.


----------



## JosephTheRed (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (irsa76)*

^^^
Are both right wheels off the ground?


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (JakiChan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JakiChan* »_


99vwbeetle said:


> /QUOTE]
> I'm assuming the "wrong" party is that the guy can go "Hey, police, look at this picture of this bish messing with my car!






99vwbeetle said:


> it was a marketing stunt.


----------



## irsa76 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (JosephTheRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JosephTheRed* »_^^^
Are both right wheels off the ground?









All 4 wheels were off the ground since he launched over the kerb at race speed, the kerb is the yellow thing under the car. Iirc he was given a stop-go penalty for the incident.


_Modified by irsa76 at 10:14 PM 10-27-2007_


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: (natewhit2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *natewhit2* »_
How is a jeep covered in mud doing it wrong?

Because it's climbing a huge boulder and the mud was obviously tossed on it - not from going off road.


----------



## Bah Humbug (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_










How sad is it that it took me a minute to figure out what this picture was doing in this thread?


----------



## FLchargeddub (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (nicoli)*


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (FLchargeddub)*

You could post thousands of crash photos from http://www.wreckedexotics.com/ on this thread. This one seemed quite appropriate.


----------



## ByAirorByWater (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (spockcat)*


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_I spotted this at my local Wal-Mart, no less.

























I have to look at that thing everytime I go into the WalMart plaza, so wrong. You should see the interior, red/black checkers, glitter dash


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Re: (CoolJetta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoolJetta3* »_
I have to look at that thing everytime I go into the WalMart plaza, so wrong. You should see the interior, red/black checkers, glitter dash









Rule #1


----------



## 4690 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Re: (CoolJetta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoolJetta3* »_
I have to look at that thing everytime I go into the WalMart plaza, so wrong. You should see the interior, red/black checkers, glitter dash









the outside dosen't bother me at all. it could be worse


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (alexwh0)*

I'm surprised this hasnt shown up yet


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (CoolJetta3)*

























not necessarily wrong, but...Jetta tails
























and at the Mobil station just a mile from where the black/red Mk4 Golf was


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (CoolJetta3)*

o0 my, that jetta has a civic nose on it.. im speechless and thoughtless on the topic of it.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


----------



## nevermas (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (ramon.)*


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (nevermas)*


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_









BUWAHAHAHAHAHAHA that just made my day!!!


----------



## EuroAtomic (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Mace_Windu)*

Here's what happens when you hop out of your van, while locking it, only to forget that you left it in reverse. Happened right in front of me yesterday.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (EuroAtomic)*


----------



## James Cole (May 15, 2007)

*Re: (vanaguy)*

lool


----------



## 2.4 20V (Apr 30, 2007)

this is actually pretty cool



























_Modified by [email protected] at 10:57 PM 10-27-2007_


----------



## BoraVR (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (2.4 20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.4 20V* »_










WTF?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (BoraVR)*


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (BoraVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.4 20V* »_











_Quote, originally posted by *BoraVR* »_
WTF?









I know, seriously, just fix that damn blinker!


----------



## dubswede (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (azn)*

hahhaaa. 
seriously though, that civic is amazing.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (dubswede)*

Actually I'd like to see that civic on a dyno. How cool would it be to see this:







http://www.turbohoses.com/HotTurbo.gif
fully exposed. Given it actually works and doesn't blow up.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mr. Joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Joe* »_I spotted this hearty rig pulling into show and go at Englishtown this weekend... From the look of the wear on the trailer prop, he's been doing this for awhile

























do you know who that is??









it is Terry Shuler








for those who do not know:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb....y=12


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_
do you know who that is??









it is Terry Shuler








for those who do not know:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb....y=12


Clearly, you can write a book about cars (and get it published) without having any reasonable level of mechanical aptitude or an awareness of the obvious.


----------



## 4690 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (azn)*


----------



## planrforrobert (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (vw_love2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_love2* »_










There is *nothing* wrong with classic Nintendo.


----------



## RadoM33 (Apr 11, 2005)




----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)

I must have the Pokemon van.
Then I wont even have to buy candy anymore.


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (BoraVR)*

Hey, that's pure Bauhaus styling.
















Lots of cold fresh air for the intake and intercooler. I see nothing wrong with this setup.


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (vw_love2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_love2* »_

















ok. how the hell does this happen?
i can't even begin to fathom how it ended up there.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (azn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azn* »_
ok. how the hell does this happen?
i can't even begin to fathom how it ended up there.

I'm trying to figure out what's keeping it from falling.


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_
I'm trying to figure out what's keeping it from falling.

Must be out of gas, so no weight in back


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_I'm trying to figure out what's keeping it from falling.

The telephone line there?


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_
The telephone line there?









yea it lookes like it kinda got wedged between the pole and that low wall.


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (azn)*

It's called Adobe Photoshop


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

*Re: (GsR)*









From this thread


----------



## ladybugewa (Apr 20, 2007)

*some ppl are just dumb*

edit: great thread everyone, thanks for keeping me entertained at work







Will re-post my pics once I'm home... away from the firewall natzis










_Modified by ladybugewa at 4:02 PM 10-28-2007_


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (ladybugewa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ladybugewa* »_

































Try copying those, and uploading them to ImageShack, because those of us that aren't newbeetle.org members are seeing red Xs.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (bhtooefr)*


----------



## Dutch(CDN) (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (Ryukein)*

Found this at the local car parts shop....


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (Dutch(CDN))*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutch(CDN)* »_
Found this at the local car parts shop....










Nice lift kit


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (Ryukein)*

Wow!


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

man, I didn't even notice the lack of any suspension, just thought it was a *******'d body lift...that's impressive


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (Arsigi)*

haha that lift kit brings a whole new meaning to a WOODY JEEP.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (Arsigi)*
























pretty sur that this ones a replica


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (CoolJetta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoolJetta3* »_I'm surprised this hasnt shown up yet

















How did this win one award?


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (audivwdave)*

that looks like ricks ABT GTI next to that heap of bondo...
and he probably won those awards at some non VW shows, people do give credit for crap like that.. not us, but there are people who do.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (ramon.)*


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

what's wrong???


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (silvERia)*

It's a fiero








It was kind of a joke


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_











what the hell was this person thinking.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Flipdriver80)*

The trunklid has 'vents' also! I didn't take this, but I wish that I did.


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (silvERia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvERia* »_








what's wrong???

It hasn't caught fire yet.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*

But the paint was turning pink


----------



## Datic (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (Ryukein)*

Are my eyes going, or is the "Fierro" a MkII MR2 with a Fierro nose...?


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (Datic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Datic* »_Are my eyes going, or is the "Fierro" a MkII MR2 with a Fierro nose...?









Dude, I want some of what you're smoking. 
That's clearly a Fiero.


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (Dutch(CDN))*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutch(CDN)* »_
Found this at the local car parts shop....

























even more ineresting considering the cherokee is unibody meaning they put a whole seperate chassis underneath it.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_









That's a nice W123 300Dt back there.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (VWestlife)*

Ralph Nader should take a look at that Jeep. Unsafe at any speed and standing still


----------



## bwk (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (VWestlife)*


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

Ballin...!


----------



## CivicMinded (Sep 25, 2003)

_Modified by CivicMinded at 7:33 PM 10-28-2007_


----------



## ladybugewa (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*


----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (SnowGTI2003)*









I <3 this thread


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (20DYNAMITE07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20DYNAMITE07* »_








I <3 this thread

















X24325576537523462132541!!!!!1!11!!11!!!!!


----------



## vwcool (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (KharatosGTI)*










nothing wrong with this one i think, i mean these cars are a joke anyway at least they built it that way


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (Mr. Joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Joe* »_I spotted this hearty rig pulling into show and go at Englishtown this weekend... From the look of the wear on the trailer prop, he's been doing this for awhile

























I saw that at H20!!!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (Jettavr666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettavr666* »_
even more ineresting considering the cherokee is unibody meaning they put a whole seperate chassis underneath it.









nice catch


----------



## squishy12 (Apr 10, 2001)

*Re: (Domokun)*

my contribution:


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (bwk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwk* »_ 


















Wow. Those look like every Toyota I see around here.
Do they come from the factory with crushed q-panels?


----------



## gsrroger (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PerfectGLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfectGLi* »_
(pic of boat crashing)
I'd really like to know what's going on here.

Ya, no kidding. To me, it looks like it was being put into (or taken out of) the water, and something went wrong with the cables. But wow.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (gsrroger)*

That's exactly what happened. She was being launched for the FIRST TIME when the crain's cable broke. Look closely, there is a PERSON still in the stern cockpit.


----------



## gsrroger (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_ Look closely, there is a PERSON still in the stern cockpit.









Ya, I saw that guy! Hope he's OK.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (gsrroger)*

This thread is still going strong. I need to get a pic of this car I see driving around by my work.
Early 90s baby blue accord wagon with the front end ripped off and parts dangling but a bra is still on the hood, priceless


----------



## Franzkoviac (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (sump22)*

















sorry for the small pics - CRX camper.


----------



## kenney83 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Franzkoviac)*

I look at some of these photos and think WTF are people thinking? Do they think some of there cars look good? Does anyone have any tast left? When i see some one like that I just want to pull them out of the car and Bitch Slap them. but that is just me.


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (Dutch(CDN))*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutch(CDN)* »_
Found this at the local car parts shop....










I love how he chocked the wheel with that little block. Like that'd keep it from rolling back


----------



## ahnuc (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (o20one20o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *o20one20o* »_
rehobeth beach, delaware...









WTF is _that_? A hearse for midgets?


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (ahnuc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahnuc* »_
WTF is _that_? A hearse for midgets?









I've called the PT Cruiser an "econo-hearse" since the first time I saw one.


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

I really don't get the misbadging...putting a ferrari logo on a Corvette...an Audi emblem on..well...whatever that is...Kia something? I don't know. I could never see myself being in the state of mind where I'd think that was cool...or even funny


----------



## ahnuc (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_
I've called the PT Cruiser an "econo-hearse" since the first time I saw one.

No doubt! My wife came up with that one. I prefer to call them kick-buggies or PT Losers.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (ahnuc)*

Ok. I'm not too proud. I'll sacrifice a bit of ego to share my own 'You're doing it wrong'
























Yup, I'm a dumbass. For the full story click here


----------



## AVWD (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (ahnuc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahnuc* »_No doubt! My wife came up with that one. I prefer to call them kick-buggies or PT Losers.

Don't forget the Chrysler PT Fruitbasket


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (AVWD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AVWD* »_
Don't forget the Chrysler PT Fruitbasket

















That could be taken in more ways than one!







Not that there's anything wrong with that!


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (geofftii2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geofftii2002* »_
That could be taken in more ways than one!







Not that there's anything wrong with that!









Yea, there is a strong implication there, but I'll allow it.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

There's no banana in that fruitbasket!


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_









Ha ha! Reminds me of the time I sank my Trooper at the beach. Only the greenhouse was above water. Needless to say, it was a total loss.


----------



## ahnuc (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_There's no banana in that fruitbasket!

That's cuz they are in the banana-holders, -coolers, -heaters, that come standard:








Hmmm... fruitbasket? That reminds me of something...








AKA, giant rollerskate.

















_Modified by ahnuc at 2:41 PM 10-29-2007_


----------



## SuperchargedLSS (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (jmj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmj* »_
Ha ha! Reminds me of the time I sank my Trooper at the beach. Only the greenhouse was above water. Needless to say, it was a total loss.










then i suppose it's safe to say , you were doing it wrong.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PerfectGLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfectGLi* »_
I'd really like to know what's going on here.


There was a crapload of threads about this at various sites on the internetz, most notably yachtforums.com. Go to yachtforums and scroll down the home page, its still there. Was a company boat being transported to a boat show somewhere in the middle east and as they were lifting the boat onto another for transport with lift let go and sent the boat for a nose first dunk. Check out the dude hanging on for dear life in the back. There's other pics to go with this as well, like before and after.


_Modified by CoolJetta3 at 12:20 PM 10-29-2007_


----------



## squishy12 (Apr 10, 2001)

*Re: (ByAirorByWater)*

hey, i used to work for this company, different location. We had a ford focus all decked out with stickers.

_Quote, originally posted by *ByAirorByWater* »_
I was just gonna say the same thing, and now we are gonna get blasted for being re post police..... Oh well back to doing it wrong.


----------



## Akaten (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*

It certainly is "different"...







Note the giant custom fab tail coming out the hatch.


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

nooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

*Re: (phill0046)*

Someone works at a Mazda dealership, and received this shipment of key blanks:


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (Egz)*

Millenia key, Expensive. You have to order theses cut as far as I know.


----------



## houstonspeedfreek (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: (Egz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Egz* »_Someone works at a Mazda dealership, and received this shipment of key blanks:









That's not wrong, that's Engrish!


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Akaten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Akaten* »_It certainly is "different"...







Note the giant custom fab tail coming out the hatch.









Yea but that was a promo vehicle for built for Nintendo.
Well one was made that I know of. Weather or not someone made one on there own though...


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

^^If you look carefully, there is a second guy on there too....you can just see his arm sticking out^^


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (tngdesi)*

how does one get into that situation^?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (sump22)*

read my post further up the page, its all laid out at yachtforums.com


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_how does one get into that situation^?

new ride at magic waters?


----------



## Dutch(CDN) (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

Did you notice the straps holding the 2 frames together?


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: (sump22)*

Some NSFW language and pics linking to other sites, but the video is sad.
It looks like someone was trying to play a joke on the owner of a Maserati.
http://thorlinks.com/mediaview...erati


----------



## NashGTI (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (AVWD)*









"You're towing it wrong..."

















for laughs, car mechanic...


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

Holy crap. I don't think any amount of diesel will unsludge that mess.
Were they using Guinness for oil?


----------



## thejoyof6 (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (NashGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NashGTI* »_










So how well did that Delta engine run when it was brought it in, if at all?


----------



## Akaten (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Domokun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Domokun* »_
Yea but that was a promo vehicle for built for Nintendo.
Well one was made that I know of. Weather or not someone made one on there own though...

Nope, AFAIK this was just a VERY enthusiastic fan. She was even dressed up like a pokemon. The kids seemed to like it though.


----------



## NashGTI (Mar 8, 2006)

it ran, barely. it had been nearly 30,000 miles between oil changes for them and had a definate knocking noise. in kind of a sick demented way, it shows that hyundai actually can build some pretty decent stuff, even if that was an underpowered unhappy little motor


----------



## eurotrash_pd (May 30, 2002)

*Re: (WD-40)*


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (eurotrash_pd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrash_pd* »_









That's a nice merc, too


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (bastion72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bastion72* »_Some NSFW language and pics linking to other sites, but the video is sad.
It looks like someone was trying to play a joke on the owner of a Maserati.
http://thorlinks.com/mediaview...erati 

That wasn't a prank.
The Maserati was illegally parked in an area that was closed due to construction, and the construction crew, rather than call the cops, took matters into their own hands.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (Jetty!)*
















2 different wheels


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (Triumph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Triumph* »_






































That made me laugh so ****ing hard... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## motronicmalfunction (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (Ryukein)*

Not sure what's going on here, but it gives me a headache. 
Today at work:


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (motronicmalfunction)*

Read the windscreen - someone is working their last day, either by choice, or maybe not.....


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (atomicalex)*

I can't read it. what does it say?








PAGE 32 YEAHHHHH
























_Modified by Ryukein at 5:37 PM 10-29-2007_


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (atomicalex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atomicalex* »_Read the windscreen - someone is working their last day, either by choice, or maybe not.....









hahahaha, I would love to fire someone that way.


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_I can't read it. what does it say?









"BYE"


----------



## baller (Jun 10, 2005)

Anyone have a picture of the motorcycle with rediculously high handlebars?


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: (baller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baller* »_Anyone have a picture of the motorcycle with rediculously high handlebars? 









TA-DAAAA!!


----------



## baller (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (bastion72)*

Lmao! Thanks.


----------



## gsrroger (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (bastion72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bastion72* »_








TA-DAAAA!!

Wow, that is simultaneously the coolest and dumbest thing I've seen in a long time


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (geofftii2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geofftii2002* »_That could be taken in more ways than one!







Not that there's anything wrong with that!









There is only one true "fruit basket" car.








...especially in triple-white:


----------



## rrr rr (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: (motronicmalfunction)*


_Quote, originally posted by *motronicmalfunction* »_Not sure what's going on here, but it gives me a headache. 
Today at work:

















That looks like an April fool's joke. One year, my girlfriend once completely filled her friend's car with balloons.


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
There is only one true "fruit basket" car.








...especially in triple-white:










I drave a few of these over the years and my friends always called it a _bitch basket_


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Bobcdn)*

tuna basket, the proper term is tuna basket.


----------



## dubb~stylee (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_
hahahaha, I would love to fire someone that way.

just give em the ol' pink slip, and blue and flourecent yellow and green slip.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Bobcdn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bobcdn* »_I drave a few of these over the years and my friends always called it a _bitch basket_

Your spelling it wrong


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (JOHNS92JETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JOHNS92JETTA* »_
Your spelling it wrong









no, _you're_ spelling it wrong


----------



## Jordan 191 (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Triumph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Triumph* »_









Isn't that Watkins Glen?


----------



## Mace_Windu (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Jordan 191)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jordan 191* »_
Isn't that Watkins Glen?

doesnt matter what it is. its a toy. yes, you people are so bored you're making fun of toys.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mace_Windu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mace_Windu* »_
doesnt matter what it is. its a toy. yes, you people are so bored you're making fun of toys.









if its boring you then go find some pics to post!


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Mace_Windu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mace_Windu* »_
doesnt matter what it is. its a toy. yes, you people are so bored you're making fun of toys.









If you don't find it funny, you probably don't get it...


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (SuperchargedLSS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperchargedLSS* »_

then i suppose it's safe to say , you were doing it wrong.









That's exactly what I was thinking as I watched salt water gush into the passenger cabin from the speaker holes!


----------



## Mace_Windu (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
If you don't find it funny, you probably don't get it...

if you find nascar boring you probably dont get it.


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

*Re: (Mace_Windu)*

I don't get it either, and I don't hate NASCAR. Something about the two pictured cars not being champions? 
-GP


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (Green Panzer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Green Panzer* »_I don't get it either, and I don't hate NASCAR. Something about the two pictured cars not being champions? 
-GP

Typical NASCAR track.... see the difference.


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (Green Panzer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Green Panzer* »_I don't get it either, and I don't hate NASCAR. Something about the two pictured cars not being champions? 
-GP

Last I checked, those two are 9 points apart for the championship. And both have Cups under their belts.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (Strictly Gravy)*

This thread is not titled: Nascar, lets argue about it.
Please stop


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

*Re: (dunhamjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dunhamjr* »_
Typical NASCAR track.... see the difference.


Thanks. I suppose since It looked like a typical toy slot car layout, it seemed normal for what it was. 
-GP


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Mace_Windu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mace_Windu* »_
if you find nascar boring you probably dont get it.

Wrong, I find it boring, which is why it's funny.
The slot car track is full of twists, turns, and an elevation change. 
What does the typical Nascar track look like? Hmmm... An oval.
This is why it's funny. As someone pointed out above, but I just spelled it out to make it easier since the joke flew over peoples' heads and they had to get defensive.


----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_This thread is not titled: Nascar, lets argue about it.
Please stop


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (sjberg40)*


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_









Wow....just wow


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (tngdesi)*


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_









I don't see anything wrong with this. Who wouldn't hire him as a chauffeur?


----------



## fonyx (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: (abawp)*


----------



## fonyx (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: (fonyx)*


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (fonyx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fonyx* »_









Didn't SportCompactCar do this a few years ago to some poor kid's Lancer or something? It took a few seconds off the quarter mile if I remember correctly.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_










So, you would like to play chicken huh?


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*

...that's a huge ****!


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_
Didn't SportCompactCar do this a few years ago to some poor kid's Lancer or something? It took a few seconds off the quarter mile if I remember correctly.

it was a sentra.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=776885


----------



## NashGTI (Mar 8, 2006)

i believe it was a nissan of some sort, sentra if memory serves


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

*Re: (azn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azn* »_it was a sentra.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=776885


Correct, and it didn't belong to a person, it was one of Nissan's press fleet cars that they couldn't resell anyway. It was destined for the crusher, so they let SCC hack it up for them first before it's final trip to the crusher.


----------



## 2000JettaGLXVR6 (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
No, *their* doing it wrong!









You're doing it wrong.


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (2000JettaGLXVR6)*


----------



## Boxer2100 (May 25, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (vdubjb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubjb* »_









Man, that was fatal... and it was just this morning. Dare I say _you're_ doing it wrong.


----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (vdubjb)*

Look carefully...








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (20DYNAMITE07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20DYNAMITE07* »_Look carefully...








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

LOL thats great


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (20DYNAMITE07)*

hahahahah ^^^^^
that exhaust pipe is placed in oh such a funny place.


----------



## CivicMinded (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_hahahahah ^^^^^
that exhaust pipe is placed in oh such a funny place.

I've been jaded by TCL; I thought this was another Lexus IS-F joke.
Then I looked at the exhaust pipe...ha.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (vdubjb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubjb* »_









Too soon?


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_...that's a huge ****!


----------



## todras (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

An alternate interpretation of why that image is doing it wrong...
"Who's making your neighbourhood safer? Not us, we're standing here doing a photo op."


----------



## WakeHead (Dec 7, 1999)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*

Whatever they were doing, they didn't need a MB parked there.








Get off the cell phone and watch out for that pothole.


















_Modified by WakeHead at 8:55 PM 10-30-2007_


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (WakeHead)*


----------



## yankees25 (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (oRANGEJULIUS)*

One of my favorite commercials:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPKRXo5czak


----------



## NY New Yorker (Nov 17, 2006)

I snapped these at the Nürburgring during the 24 hour race this year...scary.
















Remus exhaust on that PT!


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (Mace_Windu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mace_Windu* »_
doesnt matter what it is. its a toy. yes, you people are so bored you're making fun of toys.









You guys are doing it wrong - WRONG!!!
































Cops on the bus is ROFLMAO!!!!
Woman brushing hair after car crash is probably trying to remove glass from her hair. But it does give the appearance she is taking the whole thing too lightly. 



_Modified by CarLuvrSD at 8:51 PM 10-30-2007_


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (fonyx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fonyx* »_









HAHAHAHAHA...... *EXACTLY* why drunks don't ride in my car.


----------



## NY New Yorker (Nov 17, 2006)

Clark W. Griswold and his "Truckster"



















_Modified by NY New Yorker at 9:18 PM 10-30-2007_


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (NY New Yorker)*

Oh yeah......yep, forgot to drill the holes.








Wow, those SUV wheels can get really HUUUUUUGEEE!











_Modified by CarLuvrSD at 8:50 PM 10-30-2007_


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (CarLuvrSD)*

A+ thread. Would read again!!


----------



## Voski (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (ZEBLOR)*

Saw something out of the ordinary but I was on the phone so I couldn't record it.
I was on a bridge going over a wash and I see a truck with a crane attachment and a trailer attached coming down the wash. The truck was so big I thought he was gonna hit the bridge and i was gonna go flying but he didn't thankfully.
Anyway this guy is going to fast so he starts sliding since there is water in the middle of the wash. I guess he was doing it on purpose since he didn't slow down and kept on drifting. I thought it was pretty awesome!
map of where it happened
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms...e9b1b


----------



## Vert2PointO (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re:*

...this in here yet?


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_

























why? just unbelievable. i understand why in the prformance sense. but that ****'s just ugly.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_

























I'd rock that in a heartbeat!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

_Modified by G-rocco at 8:33 AM 10-31-2007_


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (20DYNAMITE07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20DYNAMITE07* »_Look carefully...








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

my quote works with this pic as well.


----------



## ahnuc (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd194/Ryukein_Stig/IMG_2786.jpg[/img]

















Yeah, WTF is up with that Hammer & Coop crap? A few months ago I picked up a Car and Driver that had about four pages on this stupidity at the back upside down to make it look like a magazine called Revd with fake articles and all. Looks like they've taken this ill-concieved ad campaign WAY over the top.








It didn't make ME want to go out and buy a Mini. As a matter of fact I hate them now more than ever.


----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1fag3oXCRA


----------



## eg6721 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Vert2PointO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vert2PointO* »_
...this in here yet?

















holy **** that sucks.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (ahnuc)*

received in email today








and although not a car, I couldnt pass up.
Someone called in a cake to the baker, please have it read " Best Wishes Suzanne" underneath that "We will miss you"


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

Police car is OLD
That cake is funny as hell though


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (AutoEuphoria)*

I understand that this might not be directly related to cars, but I thought it would fit in nicely in this thread:








Its a manhole cover that is located outside of the gates where I work. I get a good laugh at it everytime I see it


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (WakeHead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WakeHead* »_








_Modified by WakeHead at 8:55 PM 10-30-2007_

should've gotten a Jetta instead.


----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (ahnuc)*









Toyota....you're doing it wrong.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (abawp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abawp* »_I understand that this might not be directly related to cars, but I thought it would fit in nicely in this thread:








Its a manhole cover that is located outside of the gates where I work. I get a good laugh at it everytime I see it









there's got to be a bunch like this seeing as they wouldnt make up a cast iron mold just for one manhole cover. Thats funny


----------



## Elbows (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*

That cake is awesome....we were calling in records at work the other day, and they asked what city...my buddy said "Casa Grande, Arizona"
The gentleman said "hmm, where is Casagrazona?"


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_
I'd rock that in a heartbeat! 

I'm hoping that has some kind of hidden supsension componets. Otherwise that thing is going to ROCK you.


----------



## jay:tuck (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Jetty!)*

Not hours old... I got this from my former employer. Yep, I worked for Ted Kucinsky:

_Quote »_We've all had bad days.
However you could be this gentleman, who just moments ago drove out of the parking garage across from our building and out onto the street where they are doing some sewer work.
Much to the dismay of the yelling workers and Traffic cop nearby. The driver proceeded to drive directly into a large hole. 
The Driver was unhurt.........the car, not-so-much.
The police than proceeded to immediately administer a breathalizer to the driver now sitting on the curb, still in disbelief.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoolJetta3* »_Someone called in a cake to the baker, please have it read " Best Wishes Suzanne" underneath that "We will miss you"








Not only did they screw up by putting Underneath that we will miss you on the cake, they spelled underneath wrong


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (20DYNAMITE07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20DYNAMITE07* »_Look carefully...








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA the English!


----------



## LKR32 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (BLKonBLKMKVGTI)*

best thread ever http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.4 20V (Apr 30, 2007)

The exhaust is *just* in the right place


----------



## hipfin (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (2.4 20V)*









i thought MY sewerlids were cool


----------



## LKR32 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: (2.4 20V)*

I saw this at a gas station in Wyoming when driving cross country. never seen this before 85.5


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

Haha.. wow.. Lowest I've seen in person in 87.. I also like filling my car with 93 cuz I can..


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (LKR32)*

jesus... i leave tcl for a few days and this thread gets up to 34 pages?







i cant believe it's still going...


----------



## alleghenyman (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: (mk3_vdub)*

Seriously, no one's even arguing. Are we all.... you know?


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (LKR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LKR32* »_I saw this at a gas station in Wyoming when driving cross country. never seen this before 85.5









Haha! My Grandpa was talking about this. He was DAMN excited to find a crappier gas he could throw into his boat. He talked about how he put 85 octane in his car for half an hour a few summers ago....
"So I looked at the pump and thought 'what in the world?' and I asked the fellow next to me 'Will this here 85 octane work in my car?' and the gentleman said it would, so I filled up on it. And it worked out fine by me too, you see......"


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (2.4 20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.4 20V* »_The exhaust is *just* in the right place









I didn't get that pic until you said something. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (LKR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LKR32* »_I saw this at a gas station in Wyoming when driving cross country. never seen this before 85.5

Was it perhaps close to a lake? Many directly water cooled boats run better on such a low octane because of the cooler combustion temps. They won't pre-ignite (knock) with such a low octane and they run like crap on the higher octane because all of the fuel doesn't get combusted.


----------



## cxg231 (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (sausagemit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sausagemit* »_
Was it perhaps close to a lake? Many directly water cooled boats run better on such a low octane because of the cooler combustion temps. They won't pre-ignite (knock) with such a low octane and they run like crap on the higher octane because all of the fuel doesn't get combusted.

High altitude = lower pressure in the cylinder = less knock. This allows them to sell lower octane gasoline.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_









_Modified by G-rocco at 8:33 AM 10-31-2007_

Toyota rust bucket!


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (LKR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LKR32* »_I saw this at a gas station in Wyoming when driving cross country. never seen this before 85.5









From Wikipedia: "In the Rocky Mountain (high altitude) states, 85 octane is the minimum octane and 91 is the maximum octane available in fuel. The reason for this is that in higher-altitude areas, a typical combustion engine draws in less air per cycle due to the reduced density of the atmosphere. This directly translates to reduced absolute compression in the cylinder, therefore deterring knock. It is safe to fill up a car with a carburetor that normally takes 87 AKI fuel at sea level with 85 AKI fuel in the mountains, but at sea level the fuel may cause damage to the engine."


----------



## Vert2PointO (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (cxg231)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cxg231* »_High altitude = lower pressure in the cylinder = less knock. This allows them to sell lower octane gasoline.

I love the 85







...allows gas to be below $3/gal right now too.


----------



## cxg231 (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_The reason for this is that in higher-altitude areas, a typical combustion engine draws in less air per cycle due to the reduced density of the atmosphere. This directly translates to reduced absolute compression in the cylinder, therefore deterring knock.

Didn't I just say the same thing two posts above yours?








Of course, you (er - wiki) said it much more eloquently.


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: (Vert2PointO)*

I made this for another thread....but I found it amusing


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (hipfin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hipfin* »_








i thought MY sewerlids were cool









This had got to be as much of an abomination rolling as it is standing still. Imagine the reflection off those. What would possess anyone to rock Venetian blinds for wheels?


----------



## Quattro80 (Apr 6, 1999)

*Re: (VTECeateR)*

You found your own ad to be funny? I don't know if I'd want to communicate that I'm laughing at my own joke.
Anyway - 
I burst out laughing when I saw this: 






















I can hear them giving the instructions on what's to go on the cake... lol


----------



## twerked (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*

















crappy camera phone pic. don't see it around as much this year. but there is this stupid blue neon with an ugly exhaust tip, fugly rims, and dvd player head rests and just drives in circles around the blocks on friday/saturday nights. there's another badass car here that when parked. it rules. need to snap a pic of it sometime


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (twerked)*


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (subwoffers)*



































_Modified by subwoffers at 4:45 PM 10-31-2007_


----------



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)

DOING IT ALL WRONG!


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (Dozier)*

wow, that honda so far takes the trophy


----------



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)

ISN'T IT GREAT


----------



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## FLY-GTI1 (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: (Dozier)*

Wow those two are horrible.


----------



## Huckvw (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (Dozier)*

Dude, don't post my car, that wing is functional. It decreases my stopping distances by adding aerodynamic drag, it's like a passive version of the air-brake on the veyron.

_Quote, originally posted by *Dozier* »_


----------



## rrr rr (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re:*

Not sure if this one has been posted yet:


----------



## 4690 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (Old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Old school* »_Not quite a car


neither is my signature http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (vw_love2)*

I don't have a pic, but a few years ago I saw a mk2 Golf around town where my parents live that had a big "Volkswagen" decal across the windshield.
Edit: I know I misspelled Volkswagen when I posted that...did the forum automatically correct it for me?







My point was that it was misspelled in great big letters across the windshield.



_Modified by blue70beetle at 10:03 PM 10-31-2007_


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

I should get a pic, I see it pretty often...
A B5 Passat, lowered, with a "Volkswagen" banner across the windshield, and a giant VW logo on the rear window. Spell it right, morans!


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (twerked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twerked* »_










Seems to parked in the correct spot too.


----------



## yankees25 (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: (audivwdave)*

35 pages and no Lamarossa yet?


----------



## todras (Mar 28, 2001)

Haha! How about a Fierri?


















_Modified by todras at 10:11 PM 10-31-2007_


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (todras)*

WOW


----------



## VR6ix (Oct 27, 2003)

Don't ask, I don't know.


----------



## eb_rat_7 (Mar 8, 2005)

doing it wrong massachusetts style!


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (eb_rat_7)*

He should consider jacking up the back end. That would be a cool look.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*

^^^^^^ Huge pictureman!!!!


----------



## thirty2valves (Jun 27, 2007)

I'll have to fix it later



_Modified by thirty2valves at 4:33 AM 11-1-2007_


----------



## transio (Nov 17, 2003)




----------



## LKR32 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: (transio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *transio* »_ 









Thats a pretty cool tank http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrangesAnonymous* »_
haha, they spelled underneath wrong too, how terrible is that?
I HAD a picture to go in this thread.. a red kia rio with a god awfull wing on it but now i can't find the picture







I'll keep searching tho!

I think I know the one you are talking about. It's around redmond right? I had at one point a couple of pics on my phone but i deleted them.
Lol at the Imprezza. I actually went and checked that out.










_Modified by klaxed at 10:21 PM 10-31-2007_


----------



## tackered (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (eb_rat_7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eb_rat_7* »_









am i the only one that finds the writing on the back of the truck to be slightly amusing?


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)




----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (twerked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twerked* »_
















crappy camera phone pic. don't see it around as much this year. but there is this stupid blue neon with an ugly exhaust tip, fugly rims, and dvd player head rests and just drives in circles around the blocks on friday/saturday nights. there's another badass car here that when parked. it rules. need to snap a pic of it sometime

omfg that hideous monstrosity is still alive hahaha i used to go to penn tech i know this thing all too well ......


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (tackered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tackered* »_
am i the only one that finds the writing on the back of the truck to be slightly amusing?

Yea, lol, it's right up there with Ms Carriers!


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (yankees25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yankees25* »_35 pages and no Lamarossa yet?










I've had the honor of actually witnessing this with my own eyes at a GTG once. Straight up HomeDepot stylz. The use of heat registers and grills and duct work is just...I don't know


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (tackered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tackered* »_
am i the only one that finds the writing on the back of the truck to be slightly amusing?

every time i see one of those trucks i see a doodie pile 
and i have seen that caravan before its more hilarious in person


----------



## eb_rat_7 (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (JettaGT8V80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGT8V80* »_
every time i see one of those trucks i see a doodie pile 
and i have seen that caravan before its more hilarious in person 

you have any clue where that caravan is from? i see it on the pike and in natick by the mall fairly often. i love how awesome it sounds- i think a honduh owner would be embarrassed by that exhaust note. i thought the guy was going to kill me when i pulled out the camera and started taking pictures. he didnt look to happy that i was laughing and taking pictures of his pimpin ride.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (eb_rat_7)*

I posted this is another thread, but it suits this thread as well. 
I was sitting in the VW service waiting room, eating my free ice cream and watching Sportscenter, when the VW tech pulled up this woman's Jetta because they were done with it.

She got in the car, floored it, and plowed right over the "Customer Parking" sign that was 45 degrees to her left.








The sing got stuck underneath her car, they had to jack up the car to remove it, and a random fluid puddle was underneath the car when she drove away...
Thread for reference: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3498848
Pics below:


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

Haha ^
I hate stupid people...


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (i_baked_cookies)*

Damn, in a hurry much? I hate when my gf parks and leave the wheel turned. All I can think of is the next time the car is used something like this would happen. I bet the wheel looked like it was straight but it was actually one rotation to the right so she just took off. Either that or the sign was in her A-pillar blind spot and she didnt see it...Either that or shes just dumb...


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoolJetta3* »_Damn, in a hurry much? I hate when my gf parks and leave the wheel turned.

I hate it when people hop into my car, assume the wheel is straight, and just floor it.
I don'tknwo if it's her intention... but turning the wheels is standard good practice if you're parking on any amount of a hill, in case the parking brake fails, the car goes in a predictable, and hopefully damage mitigating direction (eg. using the crub as a chock, and preventing you from hitting birks or fentses.)


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Surf Green)*

Page 36 ownage!
That's exactly what my pop taught me. Always turn the wheel so that if the car rolls, it bumps into the curb rather than continuing down the hill. better to slowly bump a crub than plow through a fentz or bursh.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (StormChaser)*

I think this van is nose heavy due to all of the BONDO!








second item...take a look at that front tire!! It must be a racing slick!!


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (yankees25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yankees25* »_35 pages and no Lamarossa yet?








 This car is still around and I have seen this car even stilll this summer at Marks Auto Cruise Night. 








It actually looks pretty decent in this picture compared to what it looks like now.......


_Modified by CTCORRADOKID at 1:23 PM 11-1-2007_


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (eb_rat_7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eb_rat_7* »_
you have any clue where that caravan is from? i see it on the pike and in natick by the mall fairly often. i love how awesome it sounds- i think a honduh owner would be embarrassed by that exhaust note. i thought the guy was going to kill me when i pulled out the camera and started taking pictures. he didnt look to happy that i was laughing and taking pictures of his pimpin ride.

i saw it at the walmart in framingham about a year or so ago


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_I think this van is nose heavy due to all of the BONDO!








second item...take a look at that front tire!! It must be a racing slick!!

















That's from my city!!!! I think, either that, or there is actually TWO of these running around.


_Modified by VDub2625 at 1:35 PM 11-1-2007_


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (VDub2625)*









The vent on the rear quarter of this car looks like a floor vent you would have in a house. I think theres one just like it on the floor in my bedroom actually. Only mine is beige, not yellow. I bet theres a Camry owner out there who would love it


----------



## natewhit2 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_
That's from my city!!!! I think, either that, or there is actually TWO of these running around.

_Modified by VDub2625 at 1:35 PM 11-1-2007_

See I was about to say that I think it is from Worcester, since I see I van that looks like this almost every time I am there! 
Plus it would fit right in in good ole Worcester Ma


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (natewhit2)*

Actually the more i think about it, the one from my city is the older generation, and white.
Does this thing have plastic lattice in the back window? The one from here does.
EDIT: went back a page. Apparently there's two...


_Modified by VDub2625 at 1:47 PM 11-1-2007_


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neon Washer Nozzle* »_The vent on the rear quarter of this car looks like a floor vent you would have in a house. I think theres one just like it on the floor in my bedroom actually. Only mine is beige, not yellow. I bet theres a Camry owner out there who would love it









Yeah this dudes whole car is all heat registers, sheetmetal flashing and duct work from the hardware store


----------



## Cptn. SenseofDirection (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (i_baked_cookies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i_baked_cookies* »_Haha ^
I hate stupid people...

it's probably those peope who complain about how their car sucks because they do little to keep up maintance and give companies bad reputations. that or enthusiast who mod the hell out of them and complain that they're unreliable


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Cptn. SenseofDirection)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cptn. SenseofDirection* »_
it's probably those peope who complain about how their car sucks because they do little to keep up maintance and give companies bad reputations. that or enthusiast who mod the hell out of them and complain that they're unreliable









Wait a minuite! Ive had it wrong all along? Im suposed to maintain my cars and not mod them if I want long life and reliable? Opps.


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (StormChaser)*

















ouch


----------



## VR6ix (Oct 27, 2003)

Obviously her "ethnic head covering" impeded her ability to operate a motor vehicle.


----------



## Lumis_Wolfy (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (TooDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooDub* »_
















ouch

wtf were they going for...?


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (Lumis_Wolfy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lumis_Wolfy* »_
wtf were they going for...?









Oh, I don't know... maybe saw this creation ?








But with more of a Mad Max touch


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Surf Green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoolJetta3* »_Damn, in a hurry much? I hate when my gf parks and leave the wheel turned. All I can think of is the next time the car is used something like this would happen. I bet the wheel looked like it was straight but it was actually one rotation to the right so she just took off. Either that or the sign was in her A-pillar blind spot and she didnt see it...Either that or shes just dumb...

I think the wheel was turned a bit to the right based on the way the car was pulled in. Still, you shouldn't be pounding the accelerator in a parking lot. She ran over the sign, bent the steel, and lodged the base of it (a large/heavy steel wheel) underneath her car.


----------



## EvoIX (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (StormChaser)*

From my recent trip to India...


----------



## vincentobrien (May 5, 2006)

*Re: (TooDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooDub* »_









This is awesome.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

what color i this, its from earlier in the thread


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (PreMier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PreMier* »_what color i this, its from earlier in the thread


Orange.


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (TooDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooDub* »_
















ouch

Remember that Lexus commerical where they rolled a ball bearing along the car's panel gaps? I think you could do that with this car, except you would need a bowling ball.


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (TooDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooDub* »_
















ouch

its as if someone throw up sheet metal


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (vincentobrien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vincentobrien* »_
This is awesome.










Burning Man, some amazing rides there. Take a look http://www.misterw.com/BM2002.html


_Modified by TooDub at 8:34 PM 11-1-2007_


----------



## renegadeofpunk03 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (TooDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooDub* »_








Burning Man, some amazing rides there. Take a look
_Modified by TooDub at 8:34 PM 11-1-2007_

the license plate frame is definitely doing it wrong.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_









wait...wait...i'll one up you







...








bill


----------



## twerked (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_
omfg that hideous monstrosity is still alive hahaha i used to go to penn tech i know this thing all too well ......

yeah, those are from last year. i've seen it once i think this year, so who knows....it's awful though


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (CTCORRADOKID)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTCORRADOKID* »_ This car is still around and I have seen this car even stilll this summer at Marks Auto Cruise Night. 








It actually looks pretty decent in this picture compared to what it looks like now.......

I went to school with that guy, if hes still the current owner. I remember the Supra it was before he did anything, hes been working on it for YEARS.


----------



## btruby1 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (jebglx)*

I see what you did there.








ReBadger.


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_
I went to school with that guy, if hes still the current owner. I remember the Supra it was before he did anything, hes been working on it for YEARS.








Didnt it used to have a smoke machine inside?
I remember seeing it at the turnpike with smoke bellowing out the interior, then tryin to burn out not being able to see were he was going.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (PreMier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PreMier* »_what color i this, its from earlier in the thread









How is that doing it wrong in any way? Who wouldn't want to rip an AWD porsche in the Alps?


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (sump22)*

















Some MKv riiiice


----------



## Green2Delta (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_How is that doing it wrong in any way? Who wouldn't want to rip an AWD porsche in the Alps?

Read the text he posted above the pic.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (Green2Delta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Green2Delta* »_
Read the text he posted above the pic.

what color i this, its from earlier in the thread








That's all he said.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_
How is that doing it wrong in any way? Who wouldn't want to rip an AWD porsche in the Alps?

How? Well it's a GT3 (NOT AWD!!) on huge wheels + low profile tires. 
They are probably summer tires too. (Bear in mind this was obviously just a photoshoot). But still.


----------



## Mikedav (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (sump22)*


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (Jetty!)*

Fair enough (It does say avalanche on the side though







)
Onto doing it wrong;








Edit: stupid language filter










_Modified by sump22 at 8:40 AM 11-2-2007_


----------



## gas meet foot (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_
what color i this, its from earlier in the thread








That's all he said.

So seeing as how it's "from earlier in the thread", someone else considered the owner to be DOING IT WRONG.
Anyhoo, here is my contribution, taken from my apartment balcony last night. The driver... well, a lot of stereotypes about her popped into my head as she walked away yelling at her friends (my neighbors) on their balcony that I won't go in to. Sorry for the graininess, but my camera phone zoom was DOING IT WRONG.


----------



## kaputsport (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (Mikedav)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikedav* »_









The wing on the bimmer...
The Girlfriend isn't carrying anything, and wearing fuzzy boots...
There is an O' **** handle in the middle of your dashboard...
They parked in a handicapped space... (Chuck Norris will no proceed to render them handicapped!!!!)
The womans purse doesn't match her shoes...


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_









Is this showcasing the "Becks" license plate?







Does the one in back belong to Posh?


----------



## Mikedav (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (kaputsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaputsport* »_
There is an O' **** handle in the middle of your dashboard...
.

Thats the Sat Nav screen LOL. But yeah, the wing on the Z3 was what prompted me to document it...


----------



## banovsky (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (Mikedav)*

From the big truck thread:

















M!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_
what color i this, its from earlier in the thread








That's all he said.

i was wondering the exact color is all.. i know its orange.
also the car was posted earlier in the thread, someone posted a bunch of snow pics


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (PreMier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PreMier* »_
i was wondering the exact color is all.. i know its orange.
also the car was posted earlier in the thread, someone posted a bunch of snow pics

'Twas me !


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (kaputsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaputsport* »_
The wing on the bimmer...
The Girlfriend isn't carrying anything, and wearing fuzzy boots...
There is an O' **** handle in the middle of your dashboard...
They parked in a handicapped space... (Chuck Norris will no proceed to render them handicapped!!!!)
*The womans purse doesn't match her shoes...*


I LOL'd until I read that part......you are now suspect.


----------



## natewhit2 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (Mikedav)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikedav* »_
Thats the Sat Nav screen LOL. But yeah, the wing on the Z3 was what prompted me to document it...

I figured you were talking about the Ugg boots...The wing on the Z3 sucks too


----------



## ladybugewa (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_
I LOL'd until I read that part......you are now suspect.
















Actually, women's shoes and purse don't need to match in the 21st century, so NEITHER of you is suspect.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Jetty!)*

Here are some more:


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

One I spotted on the DC beltway...


----------



## rabbito (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


----------



## dubswede (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (rabbito)*

mmmmm, Minnesota.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (dubswede)*

greatest thread evar







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_greatest thread evar







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

definitely a top for me..


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

Compliments of Worcester, the pic doesn't do it justice, the rear wheels were at least 20x9 and the rear 1/4 pannels appeared to be cut off with a sawzall...


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*

are those hre wheels???


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*

haven't seen this one yet.. some people may think this is doing it wrong and some people will probably think he/she is doing TOTALLY right lol we'll see!!


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*

^^ I would classify that under the "I'll do it however I damn well please... its my lambo" thread.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*

haha i found another one in my photobucket


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (CTCORRADOKID)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTCORRADOKID* »_^^ I would classify that under the "I'll do it however I damn well please... its my lambo" thread.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


yah i agree. i personally really like it but some people think its terrible...
my frends would have a hayday with washable markers


----------



## alleghenyman (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*

^^ That's a bench so he can watch the races yo!


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (rabbito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbito* »_









Is this THE German Auto Parts?

BTW, that Lambo is doing it very right


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrangesAnonymous* »_haha i found another one in my photobucket

















haha such a horrible photoshop..
and if the owner of that lambo owns a tattoo shop / art gallery or anything to that lines of place than he is doing it absolutely right.


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (ramon.)*

My first contribution to an awesome thread!
In Chicago, this guy actually was trying to instigate a race with me too








Yes thats a Tercel.


----------



## PGas32 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (ramon.)*

That Lambo was wrapped in some sort of easily removable covering, and the artwork was done with a Sharpie. Therefore, he's doing it right. Pretty damn cool if you ask me.


----------



## [Oo=MK2=oO]macelius (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*

wow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I <3 this thread, this thread pwns.
http://wrong.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Mr Niceguy (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrangesAnonymous* »_










I LOVE it, this is definitely doing it right! If only he had the cajones to actually have it painted on








edit: now that windshield banner is def wrong. I mean thank goodness it's there, I would have never known otherwise that that is a Lambo


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. ([Oo=MK2=oO]macelius)*

I know these aren't cars but they're still pretty cool


----------



## kaputsport (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (ladybugewa)*

What was I suspect of??? 
I was just trying to find everything in the pic.... If I had the machine Madden uses to draw on games, I would have circled everything....
And about the purse/shoes comment: It is very hard to match your shoes to a DB or LV bag isn't it...


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Marshmallow Man)*

















I want it! 
-GP


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Green Panzer)*

I went threw all 38 pages at work









Great forum!








(my side hurts)


----------



## rabbito (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Smokeajayaday)*


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (rabbito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbito* »_









Air Brakes!


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (rabbito)*

why would someone do that to such a nice car ^^^







(s2000)


----------



## rabbito (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (AndyTR32)*


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (rabbito)*

Is this where they buried the old Chrysler in the 60s then unearthed it this year?


----------



## supavr6lover (May 7, 2004)

i love this thread guys.. keep it coming


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (CoolJetta3)*

yeah, great idea but very poor execution.


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (dab2000)*

I Saw this comming into work


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (dubswede)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubswede* »_mmmmm, Minnesota. 










Look 3 posts above you 
mmmmm, TCL










_Modified by Jetty! at 5:26 PM 11-2-2007_


----------



## beef (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (dab2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dab2000* »_Air Brakes!

im thinking...SPM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=407lo1iIZHI


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (Jetty!)*

moar..

i thought this thread was dead a while ago


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (Theoffspring99us)*


----------



## dubswede (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
Look 3 posts above you 
mmmmm, TCL









_Modified by Jetty! at 5:26 PM 11-2-2007_

yea, that's where i got them. wow. settle down.


----------



## oppositlok (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (dubswede)*









Some bloggers report that there is now a new way to express their disagreement with
road police has been spotted in Ukraine. When a driver doesn’t agree with some 
speeding tickets or other penalties from the road police he turns his plates 
up-side-down to show his disregard for police. Actually in Ukraine it has not 
been clearly stated in the traffic laws how the car plate should be mounted, 
so they cannot be penalized for this.
















Sometimes even such large objects as Gas Stations can be faked to look more popular… This ones in Dagestan,
Russia look like “Shell” but are “Shelf” 
























I cribbed these pix from
http://www.englishrussia.com
It's pretty fun to look through...


_Modified by oppositlok at 3:01 PM 11-2-2007_


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (OrangesAnonymous)*

they were lowering the boat from drydock into the water. cable broke. game over. 
wasnt the first time something like that had happened.. probably just the first time it was caught on "film"


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_









A stock VW wheel on an Acura... brilliant!
As seen on bhtooefr's mangled Jetta...


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

What a lousy company


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

I saw that too...
The unofficial name for the wheel is the Multi-Spoke.
Wonder how that affects handling, though, to have a likely 15x6 wheel up front and a 13x5.5 wheel in back...


----------



## matoo (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_they were lowering the boat from drydock into the water. cable broke. game over. 
wasnt the first time something like that had happened.. probably just the first time it was caught on "film"









And as mention in one of the many other times it was posted in this thread, there are two people on the boat. You can see the arm of the second person just inside the lower portion of the circle in the last pic.


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_they were lowering the boat from drydock into the water. cable broke. game over. 
wasnt the first time something like that had happened.. probably just the first time it was caught on "film"









Actually the front strap slipped forward off the bow of the boat, it didnt break.


----------



## umeng2002 (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (CarLuvrSD)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3522907


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (CarLuvrSD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CarLuvrSD* »_









Repost.


----------



## 4690 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_
Repost.

i've seen it so many times in the mk3 forum


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (dubswede)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubswede* »_
yea, that's where i got them. wow. settle down.

If you didn't notice, I just emulated your post format. It was also a joke. Wow. Settle down.










_Modified by Jetty! at 9:48 PM 11-2-2007_


----------



## Traldan (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrangesAnonymous* »_haven't seen this one yet.. some people may think this is doing it wrong and some people will probably think he/she is doing TOTALLY right lol we'll see!!









Is that in the Hamptons, NY?
Background seems mildly familiar, but I could be confused. And the area would make sense, what with the Lambo.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (Traldan)*


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


----------



## Hogan (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrangesAnonymous* »_










I think this was posted before, and I think it was said that it belongs to the owner of DC shoes or something like that, I think it's pretty cool myself.
Oh and I have a little contribution of my own, I don't claim that it is nearly as good as some of these, but it's pretty bad. Behold the Subaru "Hedgehog" Outback,








it's a subaru outback with one of those random hood ornaments, some people get the leaping Jaguar, or the Mercedes star for their Geo, not this guy, this guys gets a nice silver hedgehog, it's almost as classy as Mercedes or Jaguar right? He's doing it wrong.


----------



## mamao (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: (Hogan)*

I was driving from DC back to Florida and spotted this setup. I took a picture and got as far away as fast as I could.








Can you spot what they are doing wrong?


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoolJetta3* »_Is this showcasing the "Becks" license plate?







Does the one in back belong to Posh?

europlates on a mazda?

_Quote, originally posted by *CoolJetta3* »_Is this where they buried the old Chrysler in the 60s then unearthed it this year?

yeah. Last I heard, Foose took it.


_Modified by l5gcw0b at 5:18 AM 11-3-2007_


----------



## FLY-GTI1 (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: (mamao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mamao* »_I was driving from DC back to Florida and spotted this setup. I took a picture and got as far away as fast as I could.








Can you spot what they are doing wrong?

All the straps look loose...and there aren't any to prevent the car from going forward into the truck (which is very low too...hard to tell how bad from the pic though). Also the wheel chock looks weak.
..and is the car rubbing on the trailer wheel? LOL


_Modified by FLY-GTI1 at 7:56 AM 11-3-2007_


----------



## anon_az (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (FLY-GTI1)*









I'm pretty sure that won't get you the downforce you're looking for.


_Modified by anon_az at 9:00 AM 11-3-2007_


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (anon_az)*









remember this one


----------



## DIAF (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: (mamao)*











_Modified by DIAF at 6:37 AM 11-3-2007_


----------



## g60wcorrado (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (g60wcorrado)*


----------



## JFcasey (Feb 20, 2007)

YES!! I've seen that pig mobile before, pretty sure it was in New Hampshire around primary time, so I think its some kind of political thing hahaha


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (JFcasey)*

No pictures, but I felt like I was diong it pretty wrong a second ago... had to use my Corrado to jump start my friend's 67 Mustang fastback... it was just wrong from all angles


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (itskmill06)*


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (JFcasey)*

My Tivo recorded the latest Motorweek of its own volition - I saw that it was the new WRX being reviewed, so I watched out of curiosity. When I saw this, I immediately thought of this thread!
Pardon the crappy snapshots-of-a-TV-screen








When discussing the interior, they mentioned how it was easy to connect an iPod or other device to the stock stereo - here is a shot of the connection point - yellow, white and red RCA jacks that we are all familiar with for video and stereo audio:








They then proceed to unplug the headphones from the iPod they have there as a prop, and stick _that_ plug into the center of the white RCA jack, to show how easy it is to connect your iPod!























Another Motorweek classic.


----------



## VendettaGTI (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: (Traldan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Traldan* »_
Is that in the Hamptons, NY?
Background seems mildly familiar, but I could be confused. And the area would make sense, what with the Lambo.









Coral Gables Florida (miami) on miracle mile.


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

Whats with the incorrect/correct picture of the Honda?


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (i_baked_cookies)*

Directional tires mounted incorrectly, I do believe.


----------



## motronicmalfunction (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

Saw this monstrosity today.
PUKE.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (motronicmalfunction)*

Wish I could get a pic of the Civic I've seen around here; a red 95-ish sedan with huge plastic wing and the text "V-TECH" on the rear window








Oh well, I'll post this Mk4 instead...


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (FLY-GTI1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLY-GTI1* »_
All the straps look loose...and there aren't any to prevent the car from going forward into the truck (which is very low too...hard to tell how bad from the pic though). Also the wheel chock looks weak.
..and is the car rubbing on the trailer wheel? LOL

_Modified by FLY-GTI1 at 7:56 AM 11-3-2007_

Plus that wheel chock appears to be part of a cinderblock, which could easily end up through someone's windshield once that car rolls forward a little. Some people


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (jettagli1991)*

Here's a few...


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_










How do ya like _them_ apples?!


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (Arsigi)*

I once saw an Impreza being towed on a normal dolly with the back wheels on the ground. It was making a horrible noise, and about 1/2 mile later, the towees pulled over to check it out. 
I got a good chuckle, and tried to get a picture, but I was in the left lane and they pulled off on the right shoulder.


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*









worst photoshop ever


----------



## Dekz (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Smokeajayaday)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Smokeajayaday* »_I Saw this comming into work










Your radar detector is going to perform quite poorly mounted that low on the windshield.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (Arsigi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arsigi* »_









that made me LOL.


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (rabbito)*



rabbito said:


> QUOTE]
> This car I believe was very competitive on the track and the reasoning most came to was his use of the Big Ugly Wing. Read up on it on NSXfiles.


----------



## bighauler1 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: (rlfletch)*

Caught this gem getting into a military base outside Boston about a week and a half ago. Cell phone shot from the driver seat, so excuse the quality.


----------



## oneday (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_worst photoshop ever 

No, this is.


----------



## Pharoah (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (Arsigi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arsigi* »_My Tivo recorded the latest Motorweek of its own volition - I saw that it was the new WRX being reviewed, so I watched out of curiosity. When I saw this, I immediately thought of this thread!
Pardon the crappy snapshots-of-a-TV-screen








When discussing the interior, they mentioned how it was easy to connect an iPod or other device to the stock stereo - here is a shot of the connection point - yellow, white and red RCA jacks that we are all familiar with for video and stereo audio:








They then proceed to unplug the headphones from the iPod they have there as a prop, and stick _that_ plug into the center of the white RCA jack, to show how easy it is to connect your iPod!























Another Motorweek classic.









Saw the show this morning and I saw that part. If I had my camera I would have posted that.










_Modified by Pharoah at 8:48 PM 11-3-2007_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (oneday)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oneday* »_
No, this is.



thats hardly a bad pchop.. Looks pretty well done if you ask me.


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Wish I could get a pic of the Civic I've seen around here; a red 95-ish sedan with huge plastic wing and the text "V-TECH" on the rear window








Oh well, I'll post this Mk4 instead...

































i think i just cried a little....


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*

Oh man that thing is still around,and not done


----------



## UINT64_MAX (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (motronicmalfunction)*


_Quote, originally posted by *motronicmalfunction* »_










What a gorgeous tranny!


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (motronicmalfunction)*


_Quote, originally posted by *motronicmalfunction* »_
http://i16.photobucket.com/alb...0.jpg 


Oh, man - I just noticed the car has a picture of itself on the hood, which has a picture of itself on the hood, which I'm sure has a picture of itself on the hood... etc.
Actually, I think I have to confess that aside from the wheels and the hood... I think there's something I like about it - not a lot, but I don't hate it. Except for the wheels and the hood, and the grille, and the green doesn't really seem to fit... so maybe I don't really like it _that_ much... It's just a nice blue.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (UINT64_MAX)*

Isn't it going to rip the space/time continum to have your car painted on your car? Is that like when you look into 2 reflecting mirrors?


----------



## mraguilar (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (VDub2625)*











_Modified by mraguilar at 10:25 PM 11-3-2007_


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (mraguilar)*









Does anyone else see something here







CREEPY


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Domokun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Domokun* »_ 
Does anyone else see something here







CREEPY


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

I actually 2 of them!


----------



## crushkilldestroy1 (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Domokun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Domokun* »_








Does anyone else see something here







CREEPY























Buh?


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

theres 2 very clear faces inside the car.


----------



## crushkilldestroy1 (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (1sikgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sikgti* »_theres 2 very clear faces inside the car.

???
I see lots of feces, but no faces.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (crushkilldestroy)*

Are we looking at the same picture?


----------



## bwk (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (crushkilldestroy)*

where are these faces?


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

one on inner drivers door in the brownish looking paper stuff and another nearly same spot on passenger side.Clearly mens faces.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (1sikgti)*

HUGE reach.


----------



## Better Thomas (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: (1sikgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sikgti* »_theres 2 very clear faces inside the car.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I don't see it. And I'm very gullible.


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

i see it. reflections i think?


----------



## ToucheTurtle (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (crushkilldestroy)*


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (ToucheTurtle)*

this thread is not about the ugly golf... let it drop, okay?


----------



## whabash090 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_this thread is not about the ugly golf... let it drop, okay?

omg that golf is ugly

the faces scare me


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (kcn0113)*

i kinda see faces but i definitely see rabbit ears


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_
I think there's something I like about it - not a lot, but I don't hate it. Except for the wheels and the hood, and the grille, and the green doesn't really seem to fit... so maybe I don't really like it _that_ much... It's just a nice blue.

Maybe you should buy a can of paint that color and paint something - anything - with it.







Just not that car, or one that looks remotely like it.


----------



## smokin-j (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (VWestlife)*










I've seen this car, or one exactly like it in San Antonio in front of some car stereo shop. I don't understand why someone would want to do that to their car...


----------



## mass835 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (smokin-j)*

i saw the left face right when i looked at the picture, not so much the right


----------



## GoTooFast (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: (mass835)*

This was across the street from my house. Drunk driver hit a parked car around the corner, which caused the drivers side damage (like the bent axle/wheel), which caused it to veer 90 degrees through a yard over the driveway and into this house.








closer up








The driver got out and ran into the woods behind the houses. Cops brought the dogs out after him and when they pulled him out to the street, his pants were around his ankles and his tighty whiteys were covered in mud. My brother got some of it on tape (veedubb8 on here i think).
More here, including the chalk outline of the sole fatality:
http://paulandemily.com/gallery/DontParkHere


_Modified by GoTooFast at 12:20 PM 11-4-2007_


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

WOW AND THE HOUS IS FOR SALE!


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

Not a picture, but a video...
Haha, this is classic. Hope it hasn't been posted already.
I've read every page of this thread, but I don't remember any videos...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NVF5kKnnFY


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (i_baked_cookies)*

I see the one on the right, but not the one on the left


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (GoTooFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoTooFast* »_This was across the street from my house. Drunk driver hit a parked car around the corner, which caused the drivers side damage (like the bent axle/wheel), which caused it to veer 90 degrees through a yard over the driveway and into this house.



whoa. going through the pics, they managed to take out the pillar on the leftmost corner of the house too?


----------



## Dextrobrick (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_

































Is this très-fugly POS supposed to resemble a rolling slab of marble or sumsing?
I'd reckon a radon gas generator (and the obligatory 5 gallons of gasoline and a single lit match) would do it real good.


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

A couple from today








And the traditional....


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (audivwdave)*









bmw baja yo


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Theoffspring99us)*

I lived in Columbus, IN, about 6 years ago, and there was some guy there who had turned an '80s Benz into a truck. He didn't stretch it like this one; he just cut the body at the B-pillar and followed back in line with the top of the trunk.


----------



## ThatFatKittyCat (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*

Yeah around here we have one guy with a Volvo 240 Wagon that was chopped off behind the front seats, and it was actually done rather nicely.
Then we have another guy who takes minivans and does the same thing, it looks totally ridiculous.


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (ThatFatKittyCat)*

And the Volvos, even done nicely, don't look ridiculous?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue70beetle* »_And the Volvos, even done nicely, don't look ridiculous?

The box shape must suiot itself well to a truck design








Don't remember if I posted this or not...


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

http://clipswtf.com/4782/funny...s-Car


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (GsR)*

Posting that was doing it wrong.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_http://clipswtf.com/4782/funny...s-Car
















Haha, utterly stupid but still very very funny


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (1sikgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sikgti* »_theres 2 very clear faces inside the car.
 haha i see them too


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_
thats hardly a bad pchop.. Looks pretty well done if you ask me. 

You're joking right? They totally forgeot to even put in shadows for the pota-pots. The shadow is of the empty flatbed. haha!


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (JUSTINCASE1021)*


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_
You're joking right? They totally forgeot to even put in shadows for the pota-pots. The shadow is of the empty flatbed. haha!

HAHA! no. Look at the angle of all the other shadows (esp the Alpha Romeo), the pshop is correct. Also, at first glance it is much for convincing than that ferrari tank.








If you look closely the shadow is not of the plain bed but a slight rise for the porto-lets. 


_Modified by sump22 at 10:30 AM 11-5-2007_


----------



## transio (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_HAHA! no. Look at the angle of all the other shadows (esp the miata), 


Ummm... it's an *Alfa Romeo.*

_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_the pshop is correct. Also, at first glance it is much for convincing than that ferrari tank.

Ummm... it's a *Lotus* tank... and I don't think it was supposed to look "convincing"


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (transio)*

A: Ok its an alpha romeo.
B: It was said earlier in the thread that the 'lotus' tank was the worst pchop ever and then someone said the porto-let one was. I was simply suggesting that the porto-let one was okay.
C: What model of lotus is that? Because it looks a little like a testarossa, but I'm not sure (sarcasm)



















_Modified by sump22 at 10:31 AM 11-5-2007_


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)




----------



## EnIgMa '06 (May 13, 2004)

*Re: (JUSTINCASE1021)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JUSTINCASE1021* »_










What the hell is the appeal of _tractor_ racing anyways?!


----------



## beernutdrums (May 23, 2001)

*Re: (EnIgMa '06)*

don't think I've seen this in here yet...


----------



## oneday (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_









That guy is strong...a one-handed car push-up!


----------



## 2.0 (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (EnIgMa '06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EnIgMa ’06* »_
What the hell is the appeal of _tractor_ racing anyways?!

2500 hp and so much torque that no dyno made can measure it? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Huckvw (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (EnIgMa '06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EnIgMa ’06* »_
What the hell is the appeal of _tractor_ racing anyways?!

tractor PULLING...and the appeal is all the black smoke.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*

uh....why is this driver BACKWARDS in the car?








I call B.S. on this pic....


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_uh....why is this driver BACKWARDS in the car?








I call B.S. on this pic....

I think that's the design on the helmet. His thumbs look in the right position.


----------



## 1.8Tspeed! (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (Theoffspring99us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theoffspring99us* »_








bmw baja yo

i do not know about you guys.. but i would take a 7 series "baja"







seriously though.. a ballar sedan, sick all ass interior, big v8, etc..you got all the room for a mountain bike or what ever.. i bet it would make a awesome road trip car if you had a flat hideaway cover


_Modified by 1.8Tspeed! at 2:51 PM 11-5-2007_


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (1.8Tspeed!)*

where's the "do not want" pics when you need them


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (EnIgMa '06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EnIgMa ’06* »_
What the hell is the appeal of _tractor_ racing anyways?!

Same appeal as any other form of racing..look at the people that race hopped up lawn mowers. Seems alittle silly but looks damn fun.


----------



## Porridgehead (May 15, 2000)

*Re: (B3passatBMX)*

It's knuckleheaded, stupid-unquantifiable-power-for-the-sake-of-too-much-power, yeehaw, mudflinging, tooth-missing, fried-dough-eating fun.
It's much the same as tow-chain figure 8's, or bus racing, or Joie Chitwood, or whatever your local dirt track runs on Saturday night. It's not your effete, pinky-raised Formula Uno or even the mega-conglomerate that is now Nascar. It's much more basic, real and crazed, while being far more approachable and visceral. 
Jeez, does anybody go out to the track anymore? TV doesn't even begin to show what Nascar, Formula 1 or even a tractor pull or swamp buggy race is all about. Get outside people!


----------



## oneday (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (Porridgehead)*

^ I concur.....I know I'd race a hopped-up lawn mower if I had the time!
Thus my sig.


----------



## JFcasey (Feb 20, 2007)

Pulls are something you just have to see. I remember being at a state fair during one and not knowing what was going on till I heard one. Holy ****, if you get turned on by loud, ridiculously powerful anything then you'll love it.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: (JFcasey)*

Pickup truck? 








Note that this was taken in Connecticut in January.


----------



## transio (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_A: Ok its an alpha romeo.

I know.









_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_C: What model of lotus is that? Because it looks a little like a testarossa, but I'm not sure (sarcasm)

Lotus Elise.


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (Chmeeee)*


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (GsR)*

^^^Miata-line or sky-2000























wait thats a sky-del-line


_Modified by JUSTINCASE1021 at 5:22 PM 11-5-2007_


----------



## transio (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_C: What model of lotus is that? Because it looks a little like a testarossa, but I'm not sure (sarcasm)









Ah, thought you were referring to my Lotus Elise tank from page 35. Didn't see the Ferrari.

_Quote, originally posted by *transio* »_


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (JUSTINCASE1021)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JUSTINCASE1021* »_^^^Miata-line or sky-2000























wait thats a sky-del-line

_Modified by JUSTINCASE1021 at 5:22 PM 11-5-2007_

its a del sol r34, y0!


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_










Dave Chappelle: "I wish I had two more hands, so I could give it 4 thumbs down!!!! I'm Rick James, bish!"


----------



## TropicOrange (May 6, 2001)

Subscribe


----------



## blk91gti (Oct 28, 2001)




----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

Oh that poor evo.. that makes baby jesus cry right there


----------



## gtiguy1994 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*

saw this in Minot, ND today. Another beige toyota camery.


----------



## f1dna (May 18, 2007)

*Re: (Theoffspring99us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theoffspring99us* »_








bmw baja yo

wtf......


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (f1dna)*

pchop?


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (EnIgMa '06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EnIgMa ’06* »_
What the hell is the appeal of _tractor_ racing anyways?!

I like to watch on TV just to see all the crazy engine configurations + amounts of horsepower those things put out. They have everything, 4 supercharged V8s, 4 turbodiesels, gas-turbine tank/helicopter engines, piston aircraft engines, the list goes on.
I haven't seen it in a while but if it's on I'll watch for a bit. Neat to see that stuff. I don't really care about the pull itself though, but it's fun to watch the diesel smoke and flames.


----------



## Captain Yar (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (blk91gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blk91gti* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Tul Thams)*

The guy on the left is tweaking the nawz, yo!


----------



## rorofast (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (blk91gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blk91gti* »_









it's a cool car.........NOT!


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_


----------



## ladybugewa (Apr 20, 2007)

*When good New Beetles go horribly, horribly wrong*

And you know what's the kicker? It's not even a turbo!

































_Modified by ladybugewa at 1:14 AM 11-6-2007_


_Modified by ladybugewa at 1:20 AM 11-6-2007_


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: When good New Beetles go horribly, horribly wrong (ladybugewa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ladybugewa* »_And you know what's the kicker? It's not even a turbo!










Thank GOD! If that thing had show _and_ go, it'd likely rip a hole in the space-time continuum!!


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: When good New Beetles go horribly, horribly wrong (ladybugewa)*
















gotcha!















huh?








Sorry for any reposts


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (blk91gti)*

Wow, wow, wow, just about the worst evo I ever seen.......
And what could be so broken on it that he needs his homey all in the bay, god knows what sorta ebay mods the dude threw on it.....










_Quote, originally posted by *blk91gti* »_


----------



## riceburner (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_

























I hate to say it, but that may be an improvement over the styling of the original. The Del Sol was fugly in stock form.


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (f1dna)*


----------



## HenkanDDR (Jul 20, 2004)

What happened here?

_Quote »_


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (HenkanDDR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HenkanDDR* »_What happened here?


S & M for cars?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (HenkanDDR)*

Someone with really strong hands happened there


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (JUSTINCASE1021)*

the advert in the background REALLY makes this pic!


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_the advert in the background REALLY makes this pic!









yes it does


_Modified by JUSTINCASE1021 at 9:58 AM 11-6-2007_


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (JUSTINCASE1021)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JUSTINCASE1021* »_
S & M for cars?









Some cars are into that.


----------



## bartekb93 (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPJzhTi47LE


----------



## Porridgehead (May 15, 2000)

*Re: re: re: re: spect!*

A few from the archives:








































(Wrong, right, it's so hard to judge sometimes.)


----------



## LAXlt84 (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: (PreMier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PreMier* »_what color i this, its from earlier in the thread










i would definitely whip that gemballa down that road. talk about doing it right...


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (LAXlt84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LAXlt84* »_

i would definitely whip that gemballa down that road. talk about doing it right...

I concur!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: re: re: re: spect! (Porridgehead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Porridgehead* »_









Whoa.







Would love to read up on that one!


----------



## GahannaKid (May 24, 2004)

*Re: When good New Beetles go horribly, horribly wrong (ladybugewa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ladybugewa* »_And you know what's the kicker? It's not even a turbo!
































_Modified by ladybugewa at 1:14 AM 11-6-2007_

_Modified by ladybugewa at 1:20 AM 11-6-2007_


OH MY GOD!! IT'S LOCATED IN OHIO








Sometimes I question the conviction of my fellow Ohioans.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (JUSTINCASE1021)*

Someone post this in the Mk2-Mk5 forums. This here is slammed.


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (BLKonBLKMKVGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKonBLKMKVGTI* »_
I concur!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

x3


----------



## outrunner (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: re: re: re: spect! (Arsigi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arsigi* »_
Whoa.







Would love to read up on that one!

x2 What the hell happened?


----------



## Dieselkraftstoff (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: re: re: re: spect! (Arsigi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arsigi* »_
Whoa.







Would love to read up on that one!









Snowmobile race some where in Minnesota during a mild winter. Not enough ice for all that equipement.
All of them were extracted soon after. Big fines on a daily basis if you leave stuff in the lake in Minnesota.
extraction process: http://dive.scubadiving.com/me...s=296








Also, note how close they are to shore. May be park the truck on the shore with the trailers on the ice?
This is a classic Minnesota thing. There is always some nuts that are watching the water just begin to jell, then they drive their trucks out there and start boreing holes in the ice to ice fish. Sure as heck the whole works goes in the drink. Then they act surprized when the TV news crews stick a camera in there face and ask them what they were thinking. Its cooling off here, so the shenanigans should start in a few weeks. Its kind of like the first robins of spring hailing warmer weather, except its the first Norwegans of winter, hialing the truck through the ice season.
I knew a secruity guard at a place I used to work at in Mn. that claimed that he had "only" been through the ice in a pickup truck 5 times, and just having the wheels brake through with out full immersion didn't count.








And here's a news paper article on how to drive your truck on the ice: http://www.startribune.com/531/story/871509.html
Here's a whole gagle of Minnesotians going through the ice very early in the season. Notice how close to the shore they are: http://wcco.com/topstories/Pri....html








They kept a nice tight formation too, to insure full and complete immersion.
"I've been on that lake many, many times when there was no one else," said Frank. 
http://www.kare11.com/news/ts_...44690








Another big below average in head work.


_Modified by Dieselkraftstoff at 1:14 PM 11-6-2007_


----------



## AuForm (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_the advert in the background REALLY makes this pic!









Captions reads: _ah, nice surprize!_


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Camo 6er*


_Quote, originally posted by *Porridgehead* »_http://www.porridgehead.com/vo...y.jpg


Looks like Strictly German salvage yard in Braselton, GA.


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah I dont get why every year people drive there 8 million pound suvs on the ice haha. It never fails some moron will do it. Dontcha knowwww


----------



## ErikGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: When good New Beetles go horribly, horribly wrong (GahannaKid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GahannaKid* »_

OH MY GOD!! IT'S LOCATED IN OHIO








Sometimes I question the conviction of my fellow Ohioans.

I've seen that NB a few times. Trust me, it looks worse in person.


----------



## s-rocc (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: (LAXlt84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LAXlt84* »_

i would definitely whip that gemballa down that road. talk about doing it right...

_i_ would definitely whip that gemballa directly into the guardrail


----------



## false_vapor (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_Someone post this in the Mk2-Mk5 forums. This here is slammed.









mk2?
Ohh......... you mean Lada 2115 which a Facelifted (mk2) Lada 21099?


----------



## s-rocc (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: (false_vapor)*

took this at a local car show:








Grammar what?
DSM owner, it figures


----------



## Big M (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (s-rocc)*

Makes sense. The driver has a thing for Ghandi.

_Quote, originally posted by *s-rocc* »_took this at a local car show:








Grammar what?
DSM owner, it figures


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

Haha.. his car would proably walk all over most cars on here.. its all good..


----------



## vincentobrien (May 5, 2006)

*Re: (Big M)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big M* »_Makes sense. The driver has a thing for Ghandi.


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (s-rocc)*

And your local Chicago Bear Lance Briggs doing it wrong


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (Marshmallow Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marshmallow Man* »_And your local Chicago Bear Lance Briggs doing it wrong

























Don't forget to flee after you do it wrong too


----------



## deepspeed12 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_
Don't forget to flee after you do it wrong too









I was gonna say he did something right since he got away with most likely being trashed when it happened.


----------



## planrforrobert (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (deepspeed12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lolcat* »_








 
When I first saw this picture, I was soooo sad that an 'act of God' crumpled this Porsche. Then I realized that its owner is an idiot for not keeping this car garaged in the winter time. Justice is served.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (planrforrobert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *planrforrobert* »_ 
When I first saw this picture, I was soooo sad that an 'act of God' crumpled this Porsche. Then I realized that its owner is an idiot for not keeping this car garaged in the winter time. Justice is served.

Yes. This 'act of god' was just him saying 'get all that crap out of the garage. you ****.'


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_
Yes. This 'act of god' was just him saying 'get all that crap out of the garage. you ****.'








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

*Re: (planrforrobert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *planrforrobert* »_ 
When I first saw this picture, I was soooo sad that an 'act of God' crumpled this Porsche. Then I realized that its owner is an idiot for not keeping this car garaged in the winter time. Justice is served.

Maybe he just got back from taking it out for a winter spin?


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (false_vapor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *false_vapor* »_
mk2?
Ohh......... you mean Lada 2115 which a Facelifted (mk2) Lada 21099?









Has nothing to do with the car, and everything to do with being slammed. I said Mk2-Mk5, ... it's obviously not a Mk5 but you chose to ignore that.


----------



## 4690 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (Egz)*


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_
Yes. This 'act of god' was just him saying 'get all that crap out of the garage. you ****.'

But if you put it in the garage, how are passers by going to know you have a Porsche?


----------



## sideways89 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (vw_love2)*

dont forget








and


----------



## -VRT1G0- (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_A: Ok its an *alpha *romeo.

*Alfa* Romeo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HenkanDDR (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (CarLuvrSD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CarLuvrSD* »_
But if you put it in the garage, how are passers by going to know you have a Porsche?









MAYBE, instead of treating it as status symbol he actually used it as god intended and daily drove it....


----------



## Mace_Windu (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (sideways89)*

hahaha yeah nick hogan* does it wrong...haha
*(I know its not his real name but I forgot what his real name is)


----------



## LKR32 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: (sideways89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sideways89* »_dont forget








and









whats the story behind these pics?


----------



## fonyx (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: (LKR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LKR32* »_
whats the story behind these pics? 

he took some record execs Lambo for a spin , and it caught on fire, not sure if that was his fault or not
and the other one is just one of his few times that he's been pulled over in the past for speeding


----------



## Cptn. SenseofDirection (Oct 30, 2007)

he's just an overall d bag http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Elbows (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: (Cptn. SenseofDirection)*

Yup, massive douche...and his "friend" is now paralyzed for life, after this retard crashed that Supra...and he's trying to become a professional race-car driver...f_ing moron. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by Elbows at 9:37 PM 11-6-2007_


----------



## SHO'NUFF (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (Brian the Great)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brian the Great* »_


















LOLZ this guy tried to race me. lets just say I laughed the whole time it was happening.


----------



## LKR32 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: (fonyx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fonyx* »_
he took some record execs Lambo for a spin , and it caught on fire, not sure if that was his fault or not
and the other one is just one of his few times that he's been pulled over in the past for speeding

o damn







he seems to have a pattern of crashing cars. i saw the episode where he crashed the viper!


----------



## Skyrocket (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: (LKR32)*

My old farm vehicle hauling gravel and such...


























_Modified by Skyrocket at 10:16 PM 11-6-2007_


----------



## dingguhlbary (Feb 3, 2007)

i cant believe this thread has so many pages. and most of them are quotes and repeats


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: re: re: re: spect! (Dieselkraftstoff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dieselkraftstoff* »_Snowmobile race some where in Minnesota during a mild winter. Not enough ice for all that equipement.

Do the organizers of such events not measure the ice thickness and calculate its "bearing capacity"?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Skyrocket)*

Haha, dropped down, then lifted back up by the trailer








WHat was top speed in that? 10?


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (dingguhlbary)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dingguhlbary* »_i cant believe this thread has so many pages. and most of them are quotes and repeats

lol keep it going guys!


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (SHO'NUFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SHO’NUFF* »_
LOLZ this guy tried to race me. lets just say I laughed the whole time it was happening.

I've done this... i know exactly the feeling.











Skyrocket said:


> My old farm vehicle hauling gravel and such...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tino08 (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (-VRT1G0-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-VRT1G0-* »_
*Alfa* Romeo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

yeah isn't Alpha Romeo a Transformer or something


----------



## awglx (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (tino08)*

that m3 is so sad
whats the story


----------



## tino08 (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: (awglx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awglx* »_that m3 is so sad
whats the story

I found it about 2 years ago or so. It was posted on a Bimmer site. It was basically a wife's very angry revenge in the parking lot of her boyfriend's condo complex. 
Moral of the story: NEVER EVER CHEAT ON A WOMAN (if you own an M3).








Page 44 PWNAGE.


----------



## happyhooder (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (tino08)*


_Quote »_I found it about 2 years ago or so. It was posted on a Bimmer site. It was basically a wife's very angry revenge in the parking lot of her boyfriend's condo complex.
Moral of the story: NEVER EVER CHEAT ON A WOMAN (if you own an M3).
Page 44 PWNAGE. 

wait what? wife was angry at her b/f???







so she was cheating too... wth... 


_Modified by happyhooder at 7:28 AM 11-7-2007_


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (tino08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tino08* »_































 damn i got an idea for re upholstering leather seats hahahaha latex paint????


----------



## polskaGKB (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (tino08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tino08* »_
































How does this picture pertain to "you're doing it wrong"
To be honest, she (the woman who was cheated on) might be doing it right actually?


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: (polskaGKB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polskaGKB* »_
How does this picture pertain to "you're doing it wrong"
To be honest, she (the woman who was cheated on) might be doing it right actually?

The guy got caught.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (bastion72)*

this is what insurance is for.....he cheated on his wife, got caught. if insurance covers this, and the wife can be implicated, she will end up paying the insurance carrier back for the damages.....she could have done MORE damage using the law and owning him, the car, and 1/2 of future income from him.....logic always wins over emotion.


----------



## Armour (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_logic always wins over emotion.

That's why women tend to do it wrong, 90% of the time


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (dingguhlbary)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dingguhlbary* »_i cant believe this thread has so many pages. and most of them are quotes and repeats

A moderator should come in and clean up all the dups and crap. We pay them enough, don't we?


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

*Re: (Armour)*

There are several stories on that M3, the original one was that it was a guy whos' girlfriend or wife was cheating on him with the owner of that car. And to be honest, that type of damage looks more like it was inflicted by a man than a woman. If it was a woman that did it, she probably had help. In any case, the car was probably totalled, and I hope the vandal(s) were caught. 
-GP


----------



## UINT64_MAX (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (Green Panzer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Green Panzer* »_And to be honest, that type of damage looks more like it was inflicted by a man than a woman. If it was a woman that did it, she probably had help.

Women aren't allowed into Home Depot to buy paint?
It wouldn't be a bad buy at a salvage auction, especially if you made it a track car. Nothing would scare the competition like a pink dashboard and "F--- YOU" on every body panel.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (dingguhlbary)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dingguhlbary* »_i cant believe this thread has so many pages. and most of them are quotes and repeats

And people still feel the need to quote 5 pictures (like the M3 paint ones). Not only that, but 3 users will do it on the same page. In case I forgot.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (sideways89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sideways89* »_dont forget









worst chop evAr


----------



## s-rocc (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*

ummm, that picture is real


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (s-rocc)*

doesnt look real to me


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*

No, the second one is obviously p-chopped. Nobody has a face made of squares.


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue70beetle* »_No, the second one is obviously p-chopped. Nobody has a face made of squares.

No, the second picture is real. My best friend's gf has a face made of squares. Duh!


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (deepspeed12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deepspeed12* »_
I was gonna say he did something right since he got away with most likely being trashed when it happened.









Def right, I am dead set that leaving the scene of an auto accident if driver has been drinking you will avoid a DUI.








but for real though.....


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue70beetle* »_No, the second one is obviously p-chopped. Nobody has a face made of squares.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*

I just came to think of a series of pics I posted two years ago. I'll give you a few cliff note pics, go to that thread to see them all.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2290266


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (PerL)*

Is shifting by shoe lace doing it wrong


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_I just came to think of a series of pics I posted two years ago. I'll give you a few cliff note pics, go to that thread to see them all.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2290266

Ah, I remember that well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Smokeajayaday)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Smokeajayaday* »_Is shifting by shoe lace doing it wrong










If it gets you home, No, it's fine with me.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (bastion72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bastion72* »_
The guy got caught.


so he was doing it wrong!!!! getting caught cheating: doing it wrong!


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_If it gets you home, No, it's fine with me.

haha yeah it fell out today comming into work http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
And people still feel the need to quote 5 pictures (like the M3 paint ones). Not only that, but 3 users will do it on the same page. In case I forgot.









ya, even one pic is annoying to see 3x's on one page
maybe people should just reffer as to what they are posting about, and make us search for it if we feel the need to see what the pic was.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (LKR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LKR32* »_whats the story behind these pics? 

The FBI needs to arrest LKR32. He's obviously been hiding out in a cave with Osama bin Laden and knows his whereabouts. LKR32 should be detained indefinitely in Gitmo until the perpetrator is apprehended.


----------



## JakiChan (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: (tino08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tino08* »_Moral of the story: NEVER EVER CHEAT ON A WOMAN (if you own an M3).









I wonder what I would do in this situation.
Oh, yeah, I know - I'd take naked pics of the chick and post them on the internet with "I am a whore" and her phone number. 
You never ever mess with a man's automobile.


----------



## blu_mk2 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (fonyx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fonyx* »_









this is from Belgrade, Serbia. 
they are gypsies (sp?) and that is a stripped citroen diana they use for hauling old cartboard and junk metal throughout the city.
i have the full documentary about this.


----------



## LKR32 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: (freedomgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *freedomgli* »_
The FBI needs to arrest LKR32. He's obviously been hiding out in a cave with Osama bin Laden and knows his whereabouts. LKR32 should be detained indefinitely in Gitmo until the perpetrator is apprehended.

wtf are talking about???







all i did was ask what the story was with nick hogan crashing the lambo. i have no clue how you came up with this response










_Modified by LKR32 at 3:46 PM 11-7-2007_


----------



## BlitzAction (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: (blu_mk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blu_mk2* »_
this is from Belgrade, Serbia. 
they are gypsies (sp?) and that is a stripped citroen diana they use for hauling old cartboard and junk metal throughout the city.
i have the full documentary about this.









More info!


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (LKR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LKR32* »_wtf are talking about???







all i did was ask what the story was with nick hogan crashing the lambo.

It's one of the single most discussed topics on TCL. It's like asking, "Please somebody tell me the story behind this pic I need to know




























"


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (freedomgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *freedomgli* »_
It's one of the single most discussed topics on TCL. It's like asking, "Please somebody tell me the story behind this pic I need to know




























"









Say it with me...
Repost!


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (freedomgli)*

i believe this is the guy that went all crazy at H2O when he was HAMMMMMERED!!!!! he was drifting his S3 around a dirt track, hit some cars, almost killed like a million people and cats. he got arrested!
he was doing it wrong!!!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_
Say it with me...
Repost!

You didn't read what he posted I guess... he did that to prove a point


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_
You didn't read what he posted I guess... he did that to prove a point









Oh, oops... I read a little bit too quick


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

_Quote »_It's one of the single most discussed topics on TCL. It's like asking, "Please somebody tell me the story behind this pic I need to know 

The SUPRA crash, yes...the Lamborghini just "caught fire".


----------



## AVWD (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: (AutoEuphoria)*

Well, I guess this could be called 'doing it wrong' if it were to catch on with the mainstream....


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (AVWD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AVWD* »_Well, I guess this could be called 'doing it wrong' if it were to catch on with the mainstream....









Is that a sunfire?


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (awglx)*









That is a sad pic of the M3, people should ask themselves why their parent's didn't use a contraceptive even if some guy did cheat on you. And who cares how Alfa Romeo is spelled? Did it require multiple corrections? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by sump22 at 3:29 PM 11-7-2007_


----------



## JustinJS (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_
Is that a sunfire?









Yes lol its another story on TCL 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3531621


_Modified by JustinJS at 1:32 PM 11-7-2007_


----------



## LKR32 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: (freedomgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *freedomgli* »_
It's one of the single most discussed topics on TCL. It's like asking, "Please somebody tell me the story behind this pic I need to know




























"


sorry, i dont venture in here too often. just lately i have started to spend some time in here reading and contributing.


----------



## metaljim (Jul 16, 2005)

STOP QUOTING THE WHOLE SET OF PICTURES! JESUS!


----------



## Shomegrown (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: (jackboots)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackboots* »_

















Tell me what's wrong about blasting a Jeep through snow.


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

Its a Cherokee instead of a Wrangler/CJ etc


----------



## scousa (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (metaljim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *metaljim* »_STOP QUOTING THE WHOLE SET OF PICTURES! JESUS!

Take a pill jim.... It's just the internets


----------



## crushkilldestroy1 (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_Its a Cherokee instead of a Wrangler/CJ etc

You suck at Jeep.
And could someone post up the photos of that m3 with paint all over the interior? I haven't seen those in here yet.


_Modified by crushkilldestroy at 10:21 PM 11-7-2007_


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (crushkilldestroy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crushkilldestroy* »_And could someone post up the photos of that m3 with paint all over the interior? I haven't seen those in here yet.

lol, seriously... lol....


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_Its a Cherokee instead of a Wrangler/CJ etc

um... what?


----------



## drdrew (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: (scousa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scousa* »_
Take a pill jim.... It's just the internets









Actually, 
It's just one picture








I'm not gonna quote it but all those pictures are made as one.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_
Is that a sunfire?









Yes but what car is that wrap supposed to imitate, a Neon? Is that any better than a Sunfire?


----------



## Big M (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (drdrew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drdrew* »_
Actually, 
It's just one picture








I'm not gonna quote it but all those pictures are made as one.


----------



## scousa (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (drdrew)*

Oh, I see. Well thanks for clearing that up







. All I am saying is take it easy, what is the point of getting all worked up about it.
....walks away wishing he had spotted the one picture thingy... poop!


_Modified by scousa at 2:26 PM 11-7-2007_


----------



## TangoRed (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (spockcat)*

A porsche 911


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (TangoRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TangoRed* »_A porsche 911

I suspected that but it looks like a Neon.


----------



## Sven850 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: (lagunaroone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lagunaroone* »_


















these two are real







)) and it's from country where I live










_Modified by Sven850 at 2:39 PM 11-7-2007_


----------



## crushkilldestroy1 (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Sven850)*

You know, I've seen that horse car like a million times, and this is the first time I've ever noticed that the plate is upside down.


----------



## Franzkoviac (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (crushkilldestroy)*











_Modified by Franzkoviac at 2:51 PM 11-7-2007_


----------



## CSFiend (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_Its a Cherokee instead of a Wrangler/CJ etc

Yeah, I beg to differ.. my Cherokee goes through lots.


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (Franzkoviac)*

almost as good as the sunroof stickers
http://www.dominicwilcox.com/stickers.html


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (Marshmallow Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marshmallow Man* »_almost as good as the sunroof stickers
http://www.dominicwilcox.com/stickers.html









That really is doing it wrong, if it were a real attempt at a rat stylz Mk3, the hood would be rusted.


----------



## Benjamin. (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_Here's something from a japanese website























I actually emailed them about that and got a response: 
Me: 
"Why would you possibly rebadge an Audi concept car and slap it up on your JDM website? I'm seriously curious what the thought process was behind this."
Them:
"Hi there,

Our web designer is not too good 
he had no idea wat he was doing

but we have another website but it is still under construction

thanks
Jason"


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (mynameisphunk)*

^^^ROFL


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (dab2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dab2000* »_^^^ROFL


X2!


----------



## Benjamin. (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (Michael Blue)*

That was back in Jan/07, to their credit they DO have a new website now.


----------



## sickgixxer69 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (mynameisphunk)*


----------



## metaljim (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: (scousa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scousa* »_
Take a pill jim.... It's just the internets









sigh, yeah, you're right.








i was doing it wrong!


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (metaljim)*


----------



## suareezay (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: (JUSTINCASE1021)*


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: (Franzkoviac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Franzkoviac* »_









_Modified by Franzkoviac at 2:51 PM 11-7-2007_

I'm sorry to say it but..... more please...?


----------



## nevermas (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (konigwheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *konigwheels* »_
I'm sorry to say it but..... more please...?









how about this?


----------



## Shomegrown (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_Its a Cherokee instead of a Wrangler/CJ etc









Weak at best.
By the way, that's a picture of me in my old XJ. It was a whole lot more right than wrong IMO.


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

*Re: (Franzkoviac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Franzkoviac* »_









They slapped the beige right out of it. 
-GP


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Green Panzer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Green Panzer* »_
They slapped the beige right out of it. 
-GP


It would be better if the beige would have been left in it.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (suareezay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suareezay* »_









Those be some sweet off road rimmmzzz and tires.


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_
Those be some sweet off road rimmmzzz and tires.









I went to college in Terre Haute, IN (inbreeder central), and I remember there was a guy in town who drove around in an F150 with similar wheels and tires, and a big brush guard.







Just because it was amusing, I'll throw in that there was another guy who had lowered his '80s Dakota by putting four donut spares on it. It _did_ sit lower to the ground than a Dakota on stock wheels.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*

that lexus drifting is to show hybrids arent no slouches haha..


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*

Can you spot the problem? 
Search and Rescue my as$
This guy's what we call a "whacker"


----------



## natewhit2 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

One, that trucks looks like a fake, but two, wouldnt you want the sign saying to move on the front. The people behind already moved for you!


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (natewhit2)*

AT least he only has orange lights. Those aren't illegal. IF he had red/blues he'd be in trouble.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Jetty!)*

No laws broken- the guy is leaning towards poseur status though.


----------



## renegadeofpunk03 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

LOL @ rescue truck
there was some r-tard at my school in charge of the lame ass "emergency services respone unit" at my school (read: dork squad) who drove a white camry wagon with red reflectors all over it and a big ol' "UNIT 41" on the back (this was the only car associated with the group)
funny part was when the dorms caught on fire, him and the rest of the goon squad showed up in their dress uniforms trying to look important on their walkie talkies after a bunch of OTHER students had put the fire out


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_AT least he only has orange lights. Those aren't illegal. IF he had red/blues he'd be in trouble.

Not necessarily. Volunteer fire departments (for those big-city-types, small towns and rural areas have volunteer FDs because they can't support the cost of a standing full-time FD but need fire protection - I would say they're in most of the sub-5k-population towns in Indiana) rely on firefighters who use their personal vehicles to either get to the fire station or to the fire/emergency. Those volunteer firefighters have blue lights in their personal vehicles, and if they are behind you with their lights on, you need to move over just as if any publicly-funded emergency vehicle was behind you.
The same goes for rural EMTs, although they use green lights. In my home town, I suspect the cops used their personal vehicles for some things, because when I was in high school the town marshal's husband drove a Crown Vic with lights behind the grille, and I don't think the town owned it. I suspect that might have not been completely legal, though.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*

One thing is certain: I will never pull over for AMBER lights. Red/blue will move over instantly.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue70beetle* »_
Not necessarily. Volunteer fire departments (for those big-city-types, small towns and rural areas have volunteer FDs because they can't support the cost of a standing full-time FD but need fire protection - I would say they're in most of the sub-5k-population towns in Indiana) rely on firefighters who use their personal vehicles to either get to the fire station or to the fire/emergency. Those volunteer firefighters have blue lights in their personal vehicles, and if they are behind you with their lights on, you need to move over just as if any publicly-funded emergency vehicle was behind you.
The same goes for rural EMTs, although they use green lights. In my home town, I suspect the cops used their personal vehicles for some things, because when I was in high school the town marshal's husband drove a Crown Vic with lights behind the grille, and I don't think the town owned it. I suspect that might have not been completely legal, though.

You didn't disprove anything I said. If someone gets a blue light for their dash + makes themselves a make believe rescue team fairy - they are going to be doing so illegally. 
If another guy is responding to a fire in his Ford Ranger with a blue light on the dash, he isn't breaking any laws.
Orange is just a service light. Tow trucks, plows, personal mail trucks, street sweepers, etc use orange. He can keep those there + be fine. If he one day decided to put a blue light-bar on there and use it for his own personal use... then he'd definitely be in trouble.


----------



## Thumper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*









This guy cut me off several times then took my parking spot.








Then I saw the stickers and it made me


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_










That is awesome! Hayao Miyazaki FTW!


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## gsrroger (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (Green Panzer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Green Panzer* »_
They slapped the beige right out of it. 
-GP


That they did, man. WOW.


----------



## ~JAKUB~ (Aug 1, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnSWW7c24fA&NR=1
this is a gd 1


----------



## kernelpanic (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (~JAKUB~)*

A great example of why you don't get back into your car. She was lucky the pump had shut off


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_









is that umm yeah wow


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (JettaGT8V80)*

http://www.youtube.com/v/1y939QyHyhs&rel=1
wrong or right you decide either way its funny as hell


----------



## scousa (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (JettaGT8V80)*

OK, here's one for relevance:








And here is one for fun:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (JettaGT8V80)*

One that is both wrong and right:
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=3d7_1193971489


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)




----------



## scousa (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*

Just a flat?








Closer inspection...








I hope that wasn't a repost.


----------



## cxg231 (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (1.8 Terbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8 Terbo* »_
Is this real? Since when does the USNavy have Stealth Fighters?

Navy? Since when is there grass on an aircraft carrier?


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: (a1veedubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a1veedubber* »_ 

That is awesome! Hayao Miyazaki FTW!










Those Japanese are a _straaaaange_ bunch.


----------



## evil_VR6 (Nov 17, 2003)

_Quote »_


















Awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I've actually been to the Miyazaki museum just outside Tokyo, they have a giant plush version of that thing inside where the kids climb around inside it and whatnot, hilarious.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (crushkilldestroy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crushkilldestroy* »_You know, I've seen that horse car like a million times, and this is the first time I've ever noticed that the plate is upside down.


same here, and I just learned the reason behind an upside down plate as well


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Fail!*


----------



## Lumis_Wolfy (Sep 13, 2005)

ya right. that is so opposite of fail.


----------



## justinfl (Dec 10, 2004)

toyota celica gt spoiler on a mercedes... NICE! haha


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

Lowered a bit more with non-bling-bling wheels, it wouldn't be so bad, IMHO.


----------



## VeeRSixOh (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Fail! (Conejo GTI)*

Put it in the "you're doing it wrong, cars edition" thread... otherwise *you* FAIL!


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (Lumis_Wolfy)*

i just threw up im my mouth a little bit.


----------



## JrodVW (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (BongTechnician)*

We have, like, this massive thread about excrement like this


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Fail! (VeeRSixOh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeRSixOh* »_Put it in the "you're doing it wrong, cars edition" thread... otherwise *you* FAIL!

link


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

thats pretty tight but im not sure which part i love most, the spoiler or the mirror tints ooh oh or the wheels.


----------



## Big M (Feb 10, 2002)

Holy Thread Morph, Batman!







The Mods really are Gods.


----------



## Mr Niceguy (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_

















ok seriously, how the **** does this happen?


----------



## rabbito (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (justinfl)*


----------



## WakeHead (Dec 7, 1999)

*Re: (rabbito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbito* »_










"I'm up on your trunks, blockin your loadin"
Darn goats.


----------



## riceburner (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (turbo_junkie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo_junkie* »_
ok seriously, how the **** does this happen?

Something like that happened outside of an apartment I lived in once.
A drunk guy in a Corsica turned right a little early, and drove his car onto the wire that connected a power power to the ground. Somehow the car got stuck on the line, causing the power pole to tilt, and the guy somehow kept driving until the car was perpendicular to the ground. 
Dunno about that Mystique, though, unless there was enough slack in the power lines to allow the pole to tilt down enough for the car to get hung on the wires, then afterwards the weight of the car was not enough to keep the lines on the grounds.
Or maybe the Mercury stork dropped it there as a joke.


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (riceburner)*

I finally made it to the end after 3 days of reading here and there at work







this thread made my week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can't believe I went 47 pages without seeing this Jetta-Cadillac:








http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif There are more pics of it floating around in various stages.. sometimes I just want to ask people what the hell they were thinking?


----------



## FLY-GTI1 (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*

/\ for the money they wasted on that Jetta, they could have just purchased a Caddy.


----------



## Benjamin. (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (scousa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scousa* »_










Can you explain to me what's going on there, and what is circled?


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Fail! (Conejo GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Conejo GTI* »_









Sweet camber in the front


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

*Re: (mynameisphunk)*

What is circled is a full size Caterpillar bulldozer that got scooped up by that excavator and deposited on its' deck. 
-GP


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (mynameisphunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mynameisphunk* »_
Can you explain to me what's going on there, and what is circled?

That's what I'm wondering... It looks kind of like an excavator


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (rabbito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbito* »_










i had a picture kinda like this.. but it wasn't a goat.. it was my kitty.... 
she seemed to like sleeping on my car and would leave little muddy paw prints all over my windsheild


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (mynameisphunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mynameisphunk* »_
Can you explain to me what's going on there, and what is circled?

That would be a bulldozer


----------



## B5tevo (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: (scousa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scousa* »_
And here is one for fun:









Closer view:


----------



## Armour (Mar 14, 2005)

Just curious, what is that excavator used for?


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (mynameisphunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mynameisphunk* »_
Can you explain to me what's going on there, and what is circled?

a very large D9 bulldozer got eaten/caught-up in that huge earth mover....


----------



## cxg231 (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (Armour)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Armour* »_Just curious, what is that excavator used for?

Excavating!








Strip mining ore specifically.


----------



## Mini all day (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (cxg231)*


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (Armour)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Armour* »_Just curious, what is that excavator used for?

SLICING THE EARTH IN HALF!


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (Mini all day)*

thats red car accident pic used to have a whole long discussion about is it a photshop etc, etc. Pretty good one if it is, look at all the english chavs they put standing around watching


----------



## Dextrobrick (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (turbo_junkie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo_junkie* »_
ok seriously, how the **** does this happen?

Mr. T got hold of the Contour and threw it helluva far. 
I'm more impressed in the wholesome strength of the power lines than anything else.


----------



## DIAF (Sep 17, 2005)




----------



## EvoIX (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (DIAF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DIAF* »_






































That's exactly why I have this above my VIN plate


----------



## Dextrobrick (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (EvoIX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvoIX* »_





























That's exactly why I have this above my VIN plate









It's possible that the AWD drivetrain had already suffered a failure prior to being towed. Just a thought.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (EvoIX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvoIX* »_





























That's exactly why I have this above my VIN plate


No plate on the car. Probably a REPO and the owner (former owner) didn't care.


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_









wow totally missed this one...

that is uhm... yah.. i don't know if i would be able to drive around in that on a daily basis... i'd be to embarassed to walk up to it in a parking lot and get in. even as a passenger...


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

That's the perfect BABE Rally car.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


----------



## VeeRSixOh (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

Page 48.. yay..
That old ShadowConspiracy fiasco...


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (Mini all day)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mini all day* »_

















That picture is pretty old so Im guessing its not a photshop.


----------



## 4690 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LI_HXC_VR6* »_
Can't believe I went 47 pages without seeing this Jetta-Cadillac:










bodywork is nice. i would rock it. put that ****er on bags.
haha @ shadow's car. classic.


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (VeeRSixOh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeRSixOh* »_Page 48.. yay..
That old ShadowConspiracy fiasco...

















Please explain or show the thread


----------



## VeeRSixOh (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (audomatik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audomatik* »_
Please explain or show the thread









Here ya go.. one of many from this goofy douche... enjoy.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3226983


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (VeeRSixOh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeRSixOh* »_Page 48.. yay..
That old ShadowConspiracy fiasco...

Is there a thread or something on this?


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (VeeRSixOh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeRSixOh* »_Here ya go.. one of many from this goofy douche... enjoy.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3226983

That hurt to read


----------



## Breezy. (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (EvoIX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvoIX* »_





























That's exactly why I have this above my VIN plate









Where do you get one of these? Its brilliant.


----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (Breezy.)*


----------



## BrewtownDUB (Jun 9, 2005)

Most Subaru's can be towed by pulling a fuse that goes to the transfer case. Removing the fuse unlocks the differential between the front and rear-end.


----------



## VeeRSixOh (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (BrewtownDUB)*


----------



## DIAF (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: (BrewtownDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrewtownDUB* »_Most Subaru's can be towed by pulling a fuse that goes to the transfer case. Removing the fuse unlocks the differential between the front and rear-end.

That may be the case, but I know the guy who took that picture, and he took the time to tell the driver that he was "doing it wrong." The driver ignored him, and much grinding was heard.


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (BrewtownDUB)*

If I remember correctly, most 5 speed Subarus have a viscous slip center diff and most automatics have a clutch pack, which probably makes a difference. You may be able to completely separate the clutches in a manual but where are you going to put the fluid in the automatic?
I dunno, I'm not a scooby guy so I'm just guessing here.


----------



## Huckvw (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (Triumph)*


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (Huckvw)*

^^ oof. Glad it's not an animated gif - those wheels look even worse when they're turning.









A few more...


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: (BrewtownDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrewtownDUB* »_Most Subaru's can be towed by pulling a fuse that goes to the transfer case. Removing the fuse unlocks the differential between the front and rear-end.

That only works in automatic equipped Subaru's. As was stated most (all?) 5 speeds have a viscous center unit - the only way to make it RWD or FWD is pull a driveshaft... I wouldn't recommend it though.


----------



## Boxer2100 (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (Gary C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gary C* »_
That only works in automatic equipped Subaru's. As was stated most (all?) 5 speeds have a viscous center unit - the only way to make it RWD or FWD is pull a driveshaft... I wouldn't recommend it though. 


Not according to the owner's manual in my 5-speed Impreza. I've never tested it out, but the book claims there is a relay you can pull and effectively make the car FWD for emergency towing... or if you have to use the spare.


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: (Boxer2100)*

Weird. I know the GC8's weren't like that. Interesting though. I'd be curious to hear if you ever check it. I remember the manual for my RS mentioned it, but there was an asterisk - and after looking up what that meant, it made mention of the fact that was for a 4EAT car only. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: thinking back if I remember correctly it was a fuse in the fusebox underhood as well. I seem to remember on 5spd cars it wasn't present, however there was a fuse on 4eats. It's only been like.. 7-8 years though, so I might be wrong. 


_Modified by Gary C at 12:03 AM 11-9-2007_


----------



## mobile363 (Oct 14, 2003)

fwiw, you could pull a fuse in a GTR and disable the FWD and make it RWD only. But that wouldn't help for the WRX in that pic.


----------



## renegadeofpunk03 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (WD-40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WD-40* »_










yay old people http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (renegadeofpunk03)*

If it was an electronic clutch, wouldn't it be disabled when the vehicle is off? My Explorer had an electronic 4WD, it was RWD until the ABS detected slip, then power was sent to the clutch for the front wheels. There was a mod to install a switch on the wire to the clutch so you could make it permanent RWD, or have 2 low.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (sjberg40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sjberg40* »_









Fierrari?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

What's wrong with that? Rear engine, RWD, sports coupe, close enough!


----------



## TurboMinivan (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (Gary C)*

About disabling Subaru AWD systems:

_Quote, originally posted by *Gary C* »_thinking back if I remember correctly it was a fuse in the fusebox underhood as well. I seem to remember on 5spd cars it wasn't present, however there was a fuse on 4eats.

This is the least inaccurate description yet posted to this thread. However, it still allows for some confusion. The full story:
Subarus with Active AWD (4EAT + the non-turbo 2.5L engine) are the only ones where the AWD can be disabled. To do this, you must open the fusebox underhood and *insert* a fuse into the empty cavity labeled _AWD_. This causes the center differential's electronic clutch pack to send 100% of engine torque to the front wheels only. Pull the fuse back out and AWD operation resumes.
Certain other Subarus (some turbos and H6 engines) with automatic transmissions, however, use Variable Torque Distribution AWD. This arrangement uses a planetary gearset in the center differential. Being a mechanical device, it cannot be electronically disabled. Therefore, these cars have no open cavity in the fusebox.
All 5-speed manual-equipped Subarus use Continuous AWD. This setup features a viscous coupling in the center differential. As this is also a mechanical device, it cannot be electronically defeated, either.
FYI from a Subaru salesman








Edit: forgot to mention that the new 2008 Impreza with Active AWD no longer has the _AWD_ cavity in its fuse box. I don't know why Subie has done away with this feature, but in the interest of full disclosure I thought I ought to mention it.



_Modified by TurboMinivan at 12:05 AM 11-9-2007_


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: (TurboMinivan)*

THAT was it! Thanks for the correction. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Like I said.. it's been a good amount of years since I owned mine, and I didn't really pay attention as it was a 4EAT thing.


----------



## Apollo-Soyuz 1975 (Aug 24, 2001)

This video is almost as old as the intertubes, but it's a classic example of Doing It Wrong:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=81oPQ4TZLEQ


----------



## TurboMinivan (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (Gary C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gary C* »_Like I said.. it's been a good amount of years since I owned mine, and I didn't really pay attention as it was a 4EAT thing.


No worries. Oh--and sorry about the back-handed compliment.


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (Apollo-Soyuz 1975)*

First time I've seen it. Now there's coffee on my keyboard and monitor.









_Quote, originally posted by *Apollo-Soyuz 1975* »_This video is almost as old as the intertubes, but it's a classic example of Doing It Wrong:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=81oPQ4TZLEQ


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (dab2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dab2000* »_First time I've seen it. Now there's coffee on my keyboard and monitor.










Holy Crap!!!!!





















That really is Karma...
If I had been the kid on the bike, I'd have been kickin that guy in his busted face.


----------



## Old school (Mar 16, 2001)

*Re: (Breezy.)*


_Quote »_










I wonder if this guy used to rent my apartment. When I moved in I found a forgotten piece of paper in the closet with a very graphic drawing of an anthropomorphized Dragon banging a Unicorn with big titties.


----------



## houstonspeedfreek (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: (sjberg40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sjberg40* »_










Those are definitely not flagship wheels.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (sjberg40)*

Fiero-arri!!! FTL!


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_Fiero-arri!!! FTL!










Although it looks a lot better than the Fiero-Testarossa (esp. if it had more appropriate looking wheels), the owner is still doing it wrong http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (houstonspeedfreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *houstonspeedfreek* »_Those are definitely not flagship wheels.

Scroll up one post...they're the same wheels that are on the flippin' sweet Astro.


----------



## scousa (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (B5tevo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For the close shot, I couldn't find it anywhere.


----------



## V-KLAN (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (houstonspeedfreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *houstonspeedfreek* »_
Those are definitely not flagship wheels.


What American Racing or Modern didn't make Ferrari wheels? LOL
Not to mention the car is about the size of a Kia Rio.
That side mirror look like the size of the door on the Pontiac Ferrari.


----------



## evil_VR6 (Nov 17, 2003)

(I'm not sure if this was posted, if it's a re-post I apologize)

Sneaking across the US border, 'You're doing it wrong' Edition!


----------



## CK98Beeetle (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (evil_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evil_VR6* »_(I'm not sure if this was posted, if it's a re-post I apologize)

Sneaking across the US border, 'You're doing it wrong' Edition!

















HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

OMG that's great.


----------



## ~Shaughno~ (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (evil_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evil_VR6* »_









Wait, wait, wait... 

Is he sitting on a TOILET?


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (evil_VR6)*


----------



## DmanLT21 (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (~Shaughno~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~Shaughno~* »_
Wait, wait, wait... 

Is he sitting on a TOILET?























Hahaha... Yup! Well kinda smart... If you think about it...


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: (DmanLT21)*

there are TONS of funny pics like that...


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (~Shaughno~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~Shaughno~* »_Wait, wait, wait... 

Is he sitting on a TOILET?
























I think that's just the seat frame.


----------



## She3pishm0f0 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: (AKADriver)*









Look at the wheels and the impact on the floor...


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (She3pishm0f0)*

i dont get it, am i dumb? (rhetorical question, thank you)
Edit wait, its a center single lug wrench and 5 lug wheels? Lame.... If the game was already out you could maybe call that out, but its a pre-release teaser shot.



_Modified by sump22 at 11:07 AM 11-9-2007_


----------



## PineappleMonkey (Mar 2, 2000)

*Re: (sump22)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ci-4jK4vJA


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (sump22)*

Its just a game for crying out loud, why dont we call them out for using the wrong pitch thread on the lug nuts too?


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (~Shaughno~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~Shaughno~* »_
Wait, wait, wait... 

Is he sitting on a TOILET?

Could be that they're also smuggling black-market high-flow toilets into California. :shrug:


----------



## MiLeenaLee (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*


----------



## Big M (Feb 10, 2002)

Somebody in the car lounge found this at another forum. Brilliant!









_Quote, originally posted by *http://forums.motivemag.com/zerothread?id=3534849* »_First off, Jay, stay out of this.
Ok. I didn't want to mention it but I was thinking about turbo charging my Vette. I got to thinking about it and how in efficient even turbos are (compressor efficiencies of about 80% at best).
Since a turbo's function is to pressurize incoming air and force it into the upper motor, and turbos are driven by high pressure exhaust gas created from the combustion process, couldn't I just bypass the turbo altogether and route my headers back into the throttle bodies?
Since I have CFI, I could balance the DEI (direct exhaust injection as I just coined it) by feeding one header into each throttle body. Yes, the charge air wouldn’t be that cold, but it would be under a hell of a lot more pressure.
I attached a quick sketch below:








There are still a few things I need to work out:
1) How do I get the CFI aircleaner to fit in a way that hides this plumbing?
2) Does anyone make a V-band clamp that will bolt an exhaust header to a CFI throttle body?
3) What pinion angle should I use in my rear-end? I’m sure there will be a noticeable difference in torque output.
What do you guys think? 



_Modified by Big M at 4:12 PM 11-9-2007_


----------



## djfire (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Voski* »_the guys head is the honda H.
so Honda bones Nissan as in they are both gay? But honda is the pitcher


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_Thanks





















Does that make Honda less gay?









It's not gay if you don't look down.


----------



## WhoIsJohnGalt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (Big M)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big M* »_Somebody in the car lounge found this at another forum. Brilliant!









_Modified by Big M at 4:12 PM 11-9-2007_

Wow. Really, just wow.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (Big M)*

That DEI thread is just...wow


----------



## eddie291 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*

LMAO @ the "DEI" thread.
is that forum dead or something? cuz something that ridiculous posted here would have been some 5 page+ thread here.


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (eddie291)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eddie291* »_is that forum dead or something? cuz something that ridiculous posted here would have been some 5 page+ thread here.

More like 2-3, we got moderators that would have gotten tired of sorting through all the crap comments and cat pictures


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (PineappleMonkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PineappleMonkey* »_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ci-4jK4vJA 

Ohhh, that had to suck.


----------



## NY New Yorker (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (Lumis_Wolfy)*


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*

Just seen this in the markIII classifieds haha


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (ramon.)*

This pic may have been posted already, a bit hard to keep track...


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (PerL)*

^^How does that happen?


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_^^How does that happen?









probably the result of a drunk driver speeding and losing control, hitting a crub at a high rate of speed and instead of hitting 4 brick he goes airborne and flies through the side of a house







Something similar happened a few towns away from me last year except the guy must have been doing about 100+ on a side street, lets just say he cleared a lawn and landed in a 2nd story of a house


----------



## gsrroger (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (Surf Green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Surf Green* »_
If I had been the kid on the bike, I'd have been kickin that guy in his busted face.

Ya, no kidding. I hope the jerk in the car is OK and all, but he could have really hurt the kid on the bike.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_^^How does that happen?









Fast happened


----------



## SuperchargedLSS (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (sausagemit)*

a few CRAZY boat crashes in this slideshow..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhOV01QkaPU
and this one's classic..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkqKpnU8sCE
anchors away
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoU1HczQJQM


_Modified by SuperchargedLSS at 11:54 PM 11-9-2007_


----------



## crushkilldestroy1 (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (SuperchargedLSS)*

A guy came into my work today (hardware store) to buy a couple of quarts of motor oil because his Grand Prix was running low. Normal occurrence, so I don't really think twice about it. He goes out, pops the hood, and starts putting the oil in. About 5 minutes later I look out the window out of boredom and see a **** ton of smoke. This is not a normal occurrence, so I think twice about it. I go outside and this moron had spilled most of a quart of oil on his exhaust manifold and was BLOWING ON IT TO PUT IT OUT! For those of you that don't know, smoldering things turn into fires when you add lots of oxygen. I spotted some growing flames and promptly told the guy to quit blowing on his ****ing motor or the car was going to be toast. So he stops, jumps in his car, grabs a Nalgene, and dumps a quart of ice water on his hot engine. Not on the exhaust manifold, but on the top of the actual engine. I run inside to grab a fire extinguisher, and by the time I get outside the flames are probably 16-24" high. I put the fire out with the extinguisher, the guy says "Goddamn that was a close one," then he gets in his car and drives away without actually checking for any damage. I go back inside with a half empty fire extinguisher and promptly smoke a cigarette. About an hour later a customer comes in and hands me something that he found in a parking space. It was an oil cap.


_Modified by crushkilldestroy at 5:10 AM 11-10-2007_


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (crushkilldestroy)*


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (boosted b5)*

That must have made a wonderful noise.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_That must have made a wonderful noise.

thats why you dont buy no name chinese tubular manifolds.. i couldnt imagine if my 700$ pagparts manifold crumbled like that... winner.. la5y,,, helios?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (boosted b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_la5y,,, helios?

Yeah. It's about to find it's way to the wreckers though








50 page owned by me. Wow, i think that's the highest I've ever gotten!










_Modified by VDub2625 at 4:34 AM 11-10-2007_


----------



## Mr. Joe (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

^ttt for the bicentenial^


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (Mr. Joe)*


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*

WHat car is that? That pic is old as dirt, but I could never think of what car had a push-button handle like that.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

I do believe it's a Dacia of some kind. This is a pic of a 1300, which it clearly isn't (lock in a different place,) but the handle looks the same: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wi...t.jpg


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

*Two wheel racing*


































































Here, we'll help get you positioned


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoolJetta3* »_










That is classic


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

wait a tick... ******* looking fat people in europe?!?!?one!!!
all of CL theories are thrown out the window!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_WHat car is that? That pic is old as dirt, but I could never think of what car had a push-button handle like that.

It's an 80s Citroën CX, and it has a Philips car stereo. The placement of the lock matches, so does the intendation behind the handle. The stickers are from Philips.








http://www.jvgavila.com/cx22_0.htm


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_








wait a tick... ******* looking fat people in europe?!?!?one!!!
all of CL theories are thrown out the window!

And they killed an integrale!!!!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_
And they killed an integrale!!!!
















How do you know it's an Integrale? It could very well be a regular 1.6 liter Delta with home-made fenders


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: (AVWD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AVWD* »_Well, I guess this could be called 'doing it wrong' if it were to catch on with the mainstream....









A friend was telling me about this last night. Apparently it is an art exhibit in Toronto, and the first night it was on display someone keyed "fake" into the side of it, and the next day someone spraypainted it.








People suck. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Porridgehead (May 15, 2000)

*Re: Two wheel racing (TooDub)*









Interesting rear suspension... is that a transverse leaf spring?


----------



## Mace_Windu (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Two wheel racing (Porridgehead)*

corvette stylz.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Two wheel racing (Porridgehead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Porridgehead* »_http://www.autocrossitalia.it/gennaio2007/IMG_0757.JPG[img]
Interesting rear suspension... is that a transverse leaf spring?[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

Looks like it holds it's camber pretty good, even with all of the car's weight on the sidewalls! [IMG]http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/biggrin_upper.gif 
It's so simple, but also independent. Every car should have transverse leafsprings.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Two wheel racing (timbo2132)*

Looks like it's a Fiat Ritmo (aka Strada), but I don't know how it's ass is suspended.


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
A friend was telling me about this last night. Apparently it is an art exhibit in Toronto, and the first night it was on display someone keyed "fake" into the side of it, and the next day someone spraypainted it.








People suck. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

yeah, I think it's a bit goofy, but vandals are jackasses...I wish there was a better way to punish people to get the message through their thick skulls.


----------



## VeeRSixOh (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (silvERia)*

*Ugghhh*


----------



## Skizzle1111 (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: (VeeRSixOh)*

^^^^ Wow that brings badges to a whole new level. V14!?!?!?!


----------



## Apollo-Soyuz 1975 (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (VeeRSixOh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeRSixOh* »_*Ugghhh*









Nice taillight fitment, hose-head!


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Two wheel racing (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_It's so simple, but also independent. Every car should have transverse leafsprings.

Fiat has used it for ages. Even the Yugo has a transverse leaf spring rear suspension.


----------



## Viss1 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (Old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Old school* »_
I wonder if this guy used to rent my apartment. When I moved in I found a forgotten piece of paper in the closet with a very graphic drawing of an anthropomorphized Dragon banging a Unicorn with big titties. 
















The ultimate in nerd pr0n


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Wait, is that a Camry?


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (Viss1)*

V14
really?....really?


----------



## noseheavy (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: (MiLeenaLee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiLeenaLee* »_









mega pipe!


----------



## whtvr (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (noseheavy)*

Trying to load my car on the trailer a few days ago..... Should have just took the bumper off in the first place.


----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (noseheavy)*

Some of my favorites..


----------



## CivicMinded (Sep 25, 2003)

Certain people don't deserve SL65 privileges...
These are three separate accidents...


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (boosted b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_

















There is so much wrong with that picture, it's hard to even know where to start.

My first choices, however, would be the 2" wastegate dump right into the engine bay, or the downpipe routed THROUGH the frame rail......


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (Mr. Joe)*


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_
And they killed an integrale!!!!
















Looks like a regular Delta to me (doesn't seem to have the wide body of the Integrale (although with all the dents it's kinda hard to tell too)).


----------



## fisharado (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (gti_matt)*


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (fisharado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fisharado* »_

















I wonder who their insurance carrier is?


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (gti_matt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti_matt* »_
Looks like a regular Delta to me (doesn't seem to have the wide body of the Integrale (although with all the dents it's kinda hard to tell too)


Same car, don't think it's an Integrale








Here's Integrale action
























These are gorgeous cars, you can see the body details clearly on this nice example I saw in Greece.
















But you came because you enjoy seeing other peoples' problems...








So, more euro wrongdoing, racing stylez








Carnage from this Italian site,
check out MIRTO, most of these are his http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## eddie291 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (Dozier)*


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (eddie291)*

^^^What the hell WAS that, an H2/H3


----------



## Sakke (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (Sakke)*

^^^^^LMAO!!!!


----------



## IsraelGT (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_yup


















Last winter a family in my neighborhood did the same with their M-B C-Class, and when I told them it was a RWD they were shocked


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (IsraelGT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IsraelGT* »_
Last winter a family in my neighborhood did the same with their M-B C-Class, and when I told them it was a RWD they were shocked









Heeheehee, that's really doing it wrong


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Ryukein)*









actually pretty smart


----------



## Mace_Windu (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (JUSTINCASE1021)*

yeah that street sweeper actually looks like it would be pretty effective
its not doing it wrong, its doing it 3rd world, haha.


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (VeeRSixOh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeRSixOh* »_*Ugghhh*









What.....an.....idiot.......why is there a badge by the exhaust ????


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (audivwdave)*

Its "W" exhaust man.... Future ish...


----------



## btruby1 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_
I wonder who their insurance carrier is?









Is you in good hands?


----------



## Elbows (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: (btruby1)*

Hah, just saw the V14 badge on the c-pillar....CLASSY!!!!








Heck, wish my Golf had a V14...it'd be super fast then...


----------



## kenney83 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (Domokun)*

Well here is my contribution.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (kenney83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kenney83* »_










.......because I always get beat by them.........


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (eddie291)*

wow, mercedes sl65... what a shame that is 
she mashed that thing up


----------



## post-it-note-killer (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (ahnuc)*

Doing it right. 
















Maybe doing it wrong???
















Doing it wrong
























http://www.vwnuts.com/gallery/albums/userpics/gti_2.jpg[IMG]
[IMG]http://www.vwnuts.com/gallery/albums/userpics/gti%7E1.jpg[IMG]
[IMG]http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e47/dltracy/my%20cars/stupidjetta.jpg
























































































_Modified by matoo at 5:54 PM 11-11-2007_


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (post-it-note-killer)*

-wondering how the harlequin is doing it wrong ?


----------



## nbvw (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_-wondering how the harlequin is doing it wrong ?

x2


----------



## CivicMinded (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_-wondering how the harlequin is doing it wrong ?

It wasn't. Unless it was edited, the Harlequin Golf III is under "doing it right."


----------



## nbvw (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (CivicMinded)*

no - it was under "maybe doing it wrong"


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

OK, I know that looks fine... until you see what it is.

Yes, that's a Gallardo.
If rice is one of the cheapest foods, I guess that makes that caviar?


----------



## SiXdEeNiNe69 (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

^ that's actually pretty cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (nbvw)*

every donk is doing it wrong http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (Sakke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sakke* »_









One too many, eh Batso?


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

that gallardo is one hell of a sleeper though.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (nbvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nbvw* »_no - it was under "maybe doing it wrong"

The only thing I see wrong with the Harlequen is the blind photographer.


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Surf Green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Surf Green* »_
The only thing I see wrong with the Harlequen is the blind photographer.

Looks like it's maybe a pic from a phone.
There's a local guy here with a really nice 'quin dropped on ATS cups. Also on the Vortex.


----------



## Faba (May 9, 2003)

*Re: (VeeRSixOh)*

OH boy... this gentleman is Russian too. I'm ashamed.


----------



## Assle (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (Faba)*

Haven't seen this one posted yet:


----------



## Golfotron (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (Sakke)*

Hah i remember this thread, it got black holed so fast.
Kinda awesome how the guy actually got air off the skid made ramp.

_Quote, originally posted by *Sakke* »_


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Assle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Assle* »_Haven't seen this one posted yet:









this may be a stunt vehicle for tv/movies... the actor sits in the main seat and the stunt driver drives on the other side... if that not the case then wow thats dumb


----------



## post-it-note-killer (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (nbvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nbvw* »_no - it was under "maybe doing it wrong"

Yeah, I guess I posted a picture that was considered "nuditiy" although I didn't think so, soooo... I was edited and had some points removed and yeah... for some reason this picture was also removed from my post too... Hopefully it's ok to post.


----------



## JettaELI (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (VeeRSixOh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeRSixOh* »_Page 48.. yay..










how funny that a picture i took turns into a motivational poster


----------



## squishy12 (Apr 10, 2001)

*Re: (s-rocc)*


----------



## squishy12 (Apr 10, 2001)

*Re: (s-rocc)*


----------



## H. Stark (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_
this may be a stunt vehicle for tv/movies... the actor sits in the main seat and the stunt driver drives on the other side... if that not the case then wow thats dumb









At first glance, I thought cheapo post office/delivery vehicle of some kind. There was a minivan that was rigged up like that that used to deliver something, I just can't remember what. Newspaper maybe?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_
this may be a stunt vehicle for tv/movies... the actor sits in the main seat and the stunt driver drives on the other side... if that not the case then wow thats dumb









thats a jeep used for rural mail delivery.


----------



## SiviK (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

I would hate to be the driver in a airbag deployable accident... Mmmm Steering wheel to face...


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (Assle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Assle* »_Haven't seen this one posted yet:









The only thing *dumb* about this is the fact that they think a *V-belt* is good enough.


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (SiviK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SiviK* »_I would hate to be the driver in a airbag deployable accident... Mmmm Steering wheel to face...









My mk2 doesn't have an airbag...what's the difference?


----------



## crushkilldestroy1 (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (squishy12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *squishy12* »_









How is this doing it wrong?


----------



## mk3er (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue70beetle* »_
My mk2 doesn't have an airbag...what's the difference?

your mk2 also doesn't have an airbag mounted behind the steering wheel that would, in an airbag deployable accident, launch the wheel at your face.









this all assumes that there is in fact an airbag still there.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

mk3er: The airbag would be in the steering wheel, not behind it. So, there are no remaining airbag components.
Arsigi: That's why you make damn sure the quick release was applied correctly.







Better yet, just get wheels without quick release skewers, and bolt the damn things.







(And, that must be an older bike - lawyer lips on modern bikes usually prevent that from happening THAT violently...)


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_mk3er: The airbag would be in the steering wheel, not behind it. So, there are no remaining airbag components.
violently...)

i think he's talking about the airbag that originally would have been for the passenger, in the dash, behind where the steering wheel is


----------



## mk3er (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_mk3er: The airbag would be in the steering wheel, not behind it. So, there are no remaining airbag components.


think about the passenger side for a second. 








edit: azn beat me to it.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Oh, ****, didn't think of that.


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

Definitely worthy:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=SSgmTjE0LJQ


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (mk3er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3er* »_
your mk2 also doesn't have an airbag mounted behind the steering wheel that would, in an airbag deployable accident, launch the wheel at your face.









this all assumes that there is in fact an airbag still there.

Yea. I think in a 40 MPH head on collision, chance of survival in that thing would be nearly impossible. The same cannot be said for the Mk2.
Although I know that most mail trucks dont go very fast.


_Modified by Jetty! at 8:27 AM 11-12-2007_


----------



## TurboMinivan (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (Assle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Assle* »_









That's great that you all mentioned the airbag idocy of this setup. But what I find even more humorous is that Jeep actually built _right hand drive models_ of the Cherokee of this vintage.


----------



## JFcasey (Feb 20, 2007)

Maybe they disabled the airbag? Hell, thats better than the dude who delivered my mail as a kid, he drove a Cherokee but he'd just drive from the passenger seat without a crazy contraption...


----------



## metaljim (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_
Arsigi: That's why you make damn sure the quick release was applied correctly.







Better yet, just get wheels without quick release skewers, and bolt the damn things.







(And, that must be an older bike - lawyer lips on modern bikes usually prevent that from happening THAT violently...)

ummmmmm... you know that's a photoshop, right? my sarcasm meter isn't working right.


----------



## goldyuk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (VeeRSixOh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeRSixOh* »_*Ugghhh*










haha that a russian!
if you read the license plate in russian, it says **** for you


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Fail! (audomatik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Conejo GTI* »_









Gotta love how wheel spokes get warped in cell phone pics.


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VObu4oMzEFg


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Fail! (Son of a B...5er!)*

















Story behind the pics:
The GTI didn't pass inspection, police spotted the car on its way home from the inspection and took the plates, as the car had apparently been late for the inspection, thus under driving ban. The owner drove the car home, parking it in its own spot in the condo parking lot. A week later the owner wakes up to the car's alarm and goes outside to see what's happening. Someone had reported the GTI as a junk and this guy with a flatbed truck came to pick it up to be demolished. Needless to say, it was too late for the owner to explain it's not a junk car.


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: Camo 6er (freedomgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *freedomgli on page 42* »_
Looks like Strictly German salvage yard in Braselton, GA.

I'm 99% sure you're right...there's some interesting machinery there.


----------



## sakigt (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (Assle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Assle* »_Haven't seen this one posted yet:









Apparently thats common in South America. They buy cheap inmported used cars whose steering is on the wrong side and swap it so the DMV will aprove it. Some swaps are better than others....


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Fail! (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_ Someone had reported the GTI as a junk and this guy with a flatbed truck came to pick it up to be demolished. Needless to say, it was too late for the owner to explain it's not a junk car.

I don't get it... the flatbed owner was using a crane or something??


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Fail! (VDub2625)*

^ ^, yea how does a towtruck drive go about doing that in the parking spot ?
looks more like the car rolled over or something or something fell on it elsewhere cause i dont even see glass on the floor


----------



## anon_az (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (sakigt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sakigt* »_
Apparently thats common in South America. They buy cheap inmported used cars whose steering is on the wrong side and swap it so the DMV will aprove it. Some swaps are better than others....

That seems pretty unsafe, no turn signals, can't really see the speedo...


----------



## Porridgehead (May 15, 2000)

*Re: (post-it-note-killer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *post-it-note-killer* »_









That's a photoshop, although the M3 pickup does exist. The original, non-photoshopped version is not a dually extended cab version. It's just a plain old two-door E30 M3 pickup truck.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (fisharado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fisharado* »_









Are you in good hands?


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (Porridgehead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Porridgehead* »_
That's a photoshop, although the M3 pickup does exist. The original, non-photoshopped version is not a dually extended cab version. It's just a plain old two-door E30 M3 pickup truck.









I would drive that in a heartbeat


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (squishy12)*

I'd offer help to the two Russian chicks in the high centered TT in a heartbeat


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (JFcasey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JFcasey* »_Maybe they disabled the airbag? Hell, thats better than the dude who delivered my mail as a kid, he drove a Cherokee but he'd just drive from the passenger seat without a crazy contraption...

You say this as if it was uncommon.
I'd bet that most rural mail was delivered in this manner in the past, and I'd also bet that some of it still is.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (B3passatBMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3passatBMX* »_
I would drive that in a heartbeat









DITTO


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

This front end...








Looks like this prototype








which could be considered doing it wrong....










_Modified by audivwdave at 10:15 AM 11-12-2007_


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (audivwdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audivwdave* »_This front end...









...looks like someone wanted an Integra, not a Corrado.


----------



## jaredpgh (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (audivwdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audivwdave* »_









_Modified by audivwdave at 10:15 AM 11-12-2007_

i think i used to have some Umbro shorts in that pattern...


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Dont know if this guy posts here but I had to put this up


----------



## s-rocc (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_
...looks like someone wanted an Integra, not a Corrado.









volkswagen built that car.
the integra borrowed heavily from it in the styling dept. true story.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (s-rocc)*

Integras hardly sold in Europe anyway, so I guess it doesn't matter. I'm not sure, but it is possible that the Integra was not a part of Honda's European lineup back then.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (PerL)*









Watch the video:
http://toshi.tea-nifty.com/blo....html


----------



## nbvw (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (spockcat)*

hahah ^^ i was just going to post that!


----------



## evil_VR6 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (audivwdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audivwdave* »_Dont know if this guy posts here but I had to put this up


----------



## Bah Humbug (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (jaredpgh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaredpgh* »_i think i used to have some Umbro shorts in that pattern...

Oh good lord the early '90s...


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (Rob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rob* »_Definitely worthy:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=SSgmTjE0LJQ


I bet the people who live on that street were pretty psyched. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (jmj)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUr4XMfqjlA&NR=1


----------



## breathe (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUr4XMfqjlA&NR=1

Wow. As idiotic as this is, I'm sure it ended up as another frivolous lawsuit for emotional trauma suffered by the driver.


----------



## beernutdrums (May 23, 2001)

*Re: (breathe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breathe* »_
Wow. As idiotic as this is, I'm sure it ended up as another frivolous lawsuit for emotional trauma suffered by the driver.

doesn't jiffy lube have you stop before you enter the garage and then _they_ drive your car in? No doubt because of one too many of these happening...


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

I love this video is so amazing and stupid all at the same time I cant even believe it. I mean why does the driver gas the hell out of it and whats with the kid and his lame hand motions??


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (audivwdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audivwdave* »_I love this video is so amazing and stupid all at the same time I cant even believe it. I mean why does the driver gas the hell out of it and whats with the kid and his lame hand motions??

It actually looks like he was waving the driver to their right at the beginning. Regardless, I'm sure the shop got hosed.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUr4XMfqjlA&NR=1


"How to pull your car into Jiffy Lube with your eyes closed"


----------



## hatched (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (hatched)*

I see a black and a red of those kit Corvettes at the local cruise night all the time


----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (jaredpgh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaredpgh* »_
i think i used to have some Umbro shorts in that pattern...

Me too!!!


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (hatched)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hatched* »_










I believe this was actually offered as a very limited special edition from the factory. I spoke with a guy who owned one and I think that's what he said.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (B3passatBMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3passatBMX* »_
I believe this was actually offered as a very limited special edition from the factory. I spoke with a guy who owned one and I think that's what he said.

I don't believe it. Had it been a factory special edition, it would be very well known for at least half of TCL.


----------



## Bah Humbug (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_I don't believe it. Had it been a factory special edition, it would be very well known for at least half of TCL.

x2. I was reading every car mag I could get my hands on at that time and one of them would have mentioned something like that, given that they mention every special edition that is much less drastic than that. The owner just wanted to impress you.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
I don't believe it. Had it been a factory special edition, it would be very well known for at least half of TCL.

ROFL
I don't think it was, I'm pretty sure that it was a conversion thing, so that's why TCL doesn't really care


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Fail! (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_
I don't get it... the flatbed owner was using a crane or something??

Yeah, something like that. Basically something that he grabbed the roof with. I have to admit I don't know if it was a flatbed, but I couldn't find any better words. All I know the owner wrote that the junk guy came and picked the car up to take it to the junkyard. The story is circulating in people's emails here, complete with a link to the ad where the owner of the GTI is selling the car for parts.


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_
ROFL
I don't think it was, I'm pretty sure that it was a conversion thing, so that's why TCL doesn't really care









its just a conversion aftermarket. i've seen one as well.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (Bah Humbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bah Humbug* »_Oh good lord the early '90s...

It was even better in East Germany.


----------



## Bah Humbug (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_It was even better in East Germany.

Where's that puking icon...


----------



## Mace_Windu (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

hahahaha trabants 
I never knew about them until I watched "Jeremy Clarkson Meets The Neighbours".


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
It was even better in East Germany.
http://www.viertakttrabant.de/viertakttrabant/bilder/prostrampeng1.jpg[img]
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

I saw a Trabant in Leipzig with a Club on the steering wheel! I took a picture but lost the roll of film later in the trip. Yes 'twas in the days before digital cameras.


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (Mr. Joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Joe* »_^ttt for the bicentenial^


you do know bicentennial means 200, right??? not 50


----------



## LKR32 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: (the.good.gli)*

I saw a civic hatch back with an acura integra front end today







i wish i had my camera


----------



## Slalom (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: (LKR32)*

























some other good ones here in my little compilation... several taken by me!








http://vwot.org/community/modu...age=1



_Modified by Slalom at 7:25 PM 11-12-2007_


----------



## DubR337 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: (Slalom)*

Now would you call that a Ford Vuck? 
Or a Ford Tran?


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

*Re: (DubR337)*

I don't care how "wrong" this is. It's awesome!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah making that work is sweet.


----------



## lynx8489 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: (Lwize)*

In my town:
















and a beautiful mk4 the hell of it.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (lynx8489)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lynx8489* »_









Finally!!! Another picture of this beast outside of the warehouse it was built in!
Why do I want more pics of it?


----------



## anon_az (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (nicoli)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDkxokZUDug
The stuff Epic Fails are made of.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (anon_az)*

This is my week of roving cell phone photos:

NYC's finest:








Philly's finest:


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_Finally!!! Another picture of this beast outside of the warehouse it was built in!
Why do I want more pics of it? 

Beat me to it!


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (the brit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the brit* »_This is my week of roving cell phone photos:

NYC's finest:









what exacty am i looking at thats wrong?.... wastegate dumbtube?


_Modified by vdubn5 at 2:21 AM 11-13-2007_


----------



## mk3er (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (anon_az)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anon_az* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDkxokZUDug
The stuff Epic Fails are made of.

epic reposts, too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Big M (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (vdubn5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubn5* »_
what exacty am i looking at thats wrong?.... wastegate dumbtube?

_Modified by vdubn5 at 2:21 AM 11-13-2007_

The exhaust looks like this guy's eyes


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Big M)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big M* »_
The exhaust looks like this guy's eyes









There was an equally small one inside the large pipe too. It was as if the owner could only slip one really wide pipe on, and ran out of room for the other...


----------



## gsrroger (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
It was even better in East Germany.










Man the guy's pose in the back seat bothers me


----------



## Spindle (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: (anon_az)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anon_az* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDkxokZUDug
The stuff Epic Fails are made of.


Oh man ! What a classic ! I remember that from like the Win95 days ! I like how the hydrant goes sailing into the parked car.


----------



## dired (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (gsrroger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gsrroger* »_
Man the guy's pose in the back seat bothers me









is that conan obrien?


----------



## metaljim (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re:  (hatched)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hatched* »_









you fail. that's doing it right. ever ridden a tuned smallframe vespa? it'll scare the **** out of you.


----------



## beernutdrums (May 23, 2001)

*Re: (metaljim)*

Almost forgot about this one. It happened at the movie theater in my hometown where my sister works.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (kickoutthelights)*

looks like they wanted to make it a drive in movie theater
/end bad joke


----------



## Big M (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (kickoutthelights)*

IMAX...to the EXTREME!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *kickoutthelights* »_


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

Bad 3D movie


----------



## squitiere (Sep 18, 2006)




----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (kickoutthelights)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kickoutthelights* »_Almost forgot about this one. It happened at the movie theater in my hometown where my sister works. 









Third row seating standard!


----------



## beernutdrums (May 23, 2001)

*Re: (FastGTi)*

here's another one from the same town (Torrington, CT for those keeping score at home)
this is our bowling alley.


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (kickoutthelights)*

A repairman drove up to my house in this:


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (the brit)*


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

the BMWTF...
How can someone honestly do that to his car, step back and say, "yea, that looks good".


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

^^^^i lol'd


----------



## ladybugewa (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: (Mr. Joe)*
































































This one's definitely doin it right







:










































































































_Modified by ladybugewa at 9:14 PM 11-12-2007_


----------



## VarianceVQ (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: (kickoutthelights)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kickoutthelights* »_Almost forgot about this one. It happened at the movie theater in my hometown where my sister works. 









WTF? You never heard of a drive-in movie? That's doing it right, man.








EDIT: Aw, damn it. Beat.


_Modified by VarianceVQ at 12:04 AM 11-13-2007_


----------



## Ben010783 (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (tngdesi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tngdesi* »_Bad 3D movie








Beat me to it!


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (kickoutthelights)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kickoutthelights* »_









I should start carrying my digicam with me.
I really was craving a burrito the other day so rode my bike to the local burritorium only to find a Ford conversion van parked in the dining area. I rode my bike to the next local burritorium and choked down an over sized but not very delicious burrito. The rest of my day sucked because of that damned Ford conversion van.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (sausagemit)*

Laramie Wyoming has multiple burritorioums?
I'll file that under 'Things I never suspected"
The 2 times I visited laramie I did get a kick out of the Library though...
So as not to go too far off topic..


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (ladybugewa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ladybugewa* »_









Seems a bit photoshopped, doesn't it?


----------



## metaljim (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_ 










S5, yo!


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Seems a bit photoshopped, doesn't it?

Non-sense! That's 100% real.


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Laramie Wyoming has multiple burritorioums?
I'll file that under 'Things I never suspected"
The 2 times I visited laramie I did get a kick out of the Library though...


The Library is ok, I recomend the Ranger for your quality beverages. The Kum & Go is also worth it for the name alone.


----------



## crushkilldestroy1 (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (iamnotemo)*

Just posted this in another thread, but it makes more sense in here.
I can has rock crawling?


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (crushkilldestroy)*

Eek!


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (ladybugewa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ladybugewa* »_










Now, _that_ is bringing home the bacon!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Blue)*

In my quest for a nice E39 M5 I found this.
See anything wrong here?


----------



## Mace_Windu (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_See anything wrong here?

its probably staring me in the face...but no, I don't...


----------



## Mk2Fever (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_In my quest for a nice E39 M5 I found this.
See anything wrong here?










Big gas guzzling American SUV's at a place called "Adrenalin Autohaus" is my best guess. Other than that--maybe it's not an M5?


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (Mk2Fever)*

Adrenalin*E*?!


----------



## 930Turbo79 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (Mk2Fever)*

Wow, this place is right down the road from me. I purchased my Porsche 930 there.
Lots of very nice cars there.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_Adrenalin*E*?!

Ding Ding Ding- we have a winner!


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_Ding Ding Ding- we have a winner!

Autohaus isn't a word in English, either, though, and Adrenalin is the correct spelling of the German word for adrenaline.


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_
See anything wrong here?


no E in adrenaline? I dunno... i'm sure its more complex than that
per rules


----------



## assideways (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (the brit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the brit* »_This is my week of roving cell phone photos:

NYC's finest:










u sure it wasnt one of these?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (assideways)*


_Quote, originally posted by *assideways* »_
u sure it wasnt one of these?









It probably was, but how is that right?


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Hope this wasn't posted (I get a bunch of 'x's at work...)








Mmmm, Mugen...


----------



## assideways (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_
It probably was, but how is that right?

it helps with the vtec, yo..


----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_
It probably was, but how is that right?

http://www.greddy.com/products...ory=7
"Designed as an economical and versatile alternative to our famous Cat-back exhaust line, the new Dynamic Tune Muffler (DT-Muffler) series brings new options to performance Axle-back exhaust systems. This full stainless steel one piece system bolts onto OEM or factory position piping and then divides into dual inlets on our straight-through muffler. Exiting the oval muffler are our unique two angled round tips, measuring 80 and 42mm. The smaller tip can be capped to allow for sound and flow adjustments. This can change the tone and drivablity throughout the operating range."
this thread has been great entertainment...


----------



## drdrew (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: (MatchStick)*









This is why we have remote starters on our cars in Canada. 
Press button, car starts, defrost is on, 30 mins later of pollution and car is ready


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (Egz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Egz* »_Hope this wasn't posted (I get a bunch of 'x's at work...)








Mmmm, Mugen...

LOL
they even took the mugen badge off the grille and the seats damn


----------



## hatched (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (metaljim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *metaljim* »_
you fail. that's doing it right. ever ridden a tuned smallframe vespa? it'll scare the **** out of you.

No, i've never ridden one. I know it's "right," but it's still funny looking to me.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (hatched)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hatched* »_No, i've never ridden one. I know it's "right," but it's still funny looking to me.









It looks funny to me too. But, more importantly, looks fun as hell.


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (assideways)*


_Quote, originally posted by *assideways* »_u sure it wasnt one of these?









Somehow, the fact that it is designed that way makes it worse.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*

since it looks like the thieves got away with it, they must've been doing something right... 
rims, exhaust, seats, badge, and who knows what else they clipped from that honda.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for thieves though


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Egz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Egz* »_Hope this wasn't posted (I get a bunch of 'x's at work...)








Mmmm, Mugen...

I was at the BMW dealer in Hartford, CT about 6 weeks ago on a Sunday afternoon and they had a new $110,000 M5 sitting outside the showroom. It was sitting on concrete blocks and logs without wheels. 
Sorry, I took a couple of cell phone pics but deleted them as I didn't think they were good enough to keep.
Why would a dealer leave such a car outside overnight?


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

Can the dealer resell that car as "new" when it is repaired...or would they have to sell it as "used"? I mean, I would still buy it if I wanted a Civic.


----------



## phatsac (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: (lynx8489)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lynx8489* »_In my town:

















Where at? I'm out in Orangevale and I'd like to know where this beast is!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (tngdesi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tngdesi* »_Can the dealer resell that car as "new" when it is repaired...or would they have to sell it as "used"? I mean, I would still buy it if I wanted a Civic.

not totally sure you are serious, but I assume so. Yeas, they can and will sell it as new. It's "new" in that it ahs never been titled...new vs. used has nothing to do with condition or previous repairs.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_
not totally sure you are serious, but I assume so. Yeas, they can and will sell it as new. It's "new" in that it ahs never been titled...new vs. used has nothing to do with condition or previous repairs. 

The laws covering the dealerships I worked at stated that repairs under $500 do not need to be disclosed. Over $500, they must be disclosed to the buyer before purchase.
Easily avoidable, by getting under-estimated quotes and bills (perhaps in exchange for higher quotes on another job later for example), which makes the law somewhat redundant for some places.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_
not totally sure you are serious, but I assume so. Yeas, they can and will sell it as new. It's "new" in that it ahs never been titled...new vs. used has nothing to do with condition or previous repairs. 

YOU ARE CORRECT SIR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Laramie Wyoming has multiple burritorioums?
I'll file that under 'Things I never suspected"

Fat Burrito was the one with the van in the dining room. They have EXTREMELY delicious burritos. I ended up going to Corona Vilage Anadale Rapido. They have good food just not very good large burritos. And then there's the new guy in town Qdoba. They have decent large Burritos.


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (sausagemit)*

stolen from mk3 forums


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (GsR)*

Something I caught a few months ago...


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (XM_Rocks)*








^^ are those cheap mailbox letters/numbers? wow


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_









Sweet wheel(cover)s...Wal-mart?


----------



## natewhit2 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (sausagemit)*

That pic of the landcruiser in the middle of the highway, not only do I know exactly where that is, but I was also driving by at the time it happened.
Or else its a pretty common occurence!


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LI_HXC_VR6* »_







^^ are those cheap mailbox letters/numbers? wow

Yep... pretty funny.


----------



## beernutdrums (May 23, 2001)

*Re: (XM_Rocks)*

some frat brothers of mine a few years back:








some may say this is doing it right, but by all means...it kinda fits, right?


----------



## Mace_Windu (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (kickoutthelights)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kickoutthelights* »_some frat brothers of mine a few years back:








some may say this is doing it right, but by all means...it kinda fits, right?

done it, good times.


----------



## shepworldwide (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (Mace_Windu)*

55 pages of hilarious crap now here's my contribution
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loPHiH2m3Io


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (shepworldwide)*

This happened here in Norway...
Some driver pushed the nose of their Peugeot 206 through the wall from the parking garage.
































Article in case pics don't work


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

lol...


----------



## fknlo (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_lol...










rofl


----------



## lynx8489 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: (phatsac)*

it is off of monroe and howe
_Quote, originally posted by *phatsac* »_
Where at? I'm out in Orangevale and I'd like to know where this beast is!


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (fknlo)*

That actually manages to _accentuate_ how much the front end looks like a mouth - looks like a monster coming through the wall to get you.


----------



## handlestolen (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_lol...


















weird how that front end held up pretty well, better than the wall


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (kickoutthelights)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kickoutthelights* »_some frat brothers of mine a few years back:








some may say this is doing it right, but by all means...it kinda fits, right?
Is it a requirement that in order to join a frat, you have to be a total douchebag














Not one of the loosers at my school that EVERYDAY wore the sweet Greek letter hoody with cargo pants was worth the air they consumed


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

GDI's please don't start. Not all 'Frat' guys fall into the same douchebag category.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (handlestolen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *handlestolen* »_








weird how that front end held up pretty well, better than the wall









Yeah, all that really happened was a couple of scratches and dents and some trim fell off, I'm impressed by the sturdiness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_lol...










Awesome!








(It's mast*u*rbate, btw)


----------



## vuu16v2 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
Awesome!








(It's mast*u*rbate, btw)

Exactly. At least use a spell-checker when you're trying to be funny. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif How it sickens me to realise my English teachers were right and people are getting dumber by the day. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
Awesome!








(It's mast*u*rbate, btw)























Refresh it, it's fixed.

_Quote, originally posted by *vuu16v2* »_
Exactly. At least use a spell-checker when you're trying to be funny. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif How it sickens me to realise my English teachers were right and people are getting dumber by the day. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Aw, come on. I'm almost always a perfect speller.


----------



## greg2.0 (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_










Just noticed, the rear wheels are a lot smaller than the fronts.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (vuu16v2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vuu16v2* »_
Exactly. At least use a spell-checker when you're trying to be funny. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif How it sickens me to realise my English teachers were right and people are getting dumber by the day. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Did your English teacher really tell you that people are getting *dumber* by the day? If so, then he/she was wrong. People are getting *more dumb* by the day.


----------



## vuu16v2 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Did your English teacher really tell you that people are getting *dumber* by the day? If so, then he/she was wrong. People are getting *more dumb* by the day.









Hmm, dumb, dumber, dumbest. That's the "most dumb/dumbest" thing I've read today. Yep, dumber.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (vuu16v2)*

Ok, let's not make this thread any dumber (or more dumb, if you like), but stay on topic instead!


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

oh give the guy a brake i'm sure he doesn't write the word masturbate very often


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Ok, let's not make this thread any dumber (or more dumb, if you like), but stay on topic instead!

darn, I wanted to call them out by their misspelling of "realize"









_Quote, originally posted by *vuu16v2* »_
Exactly. At least use a spell-checker when you're trying to be funny. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif How it sickens me to reali*s*e my English teachers were right and people are getting dumber by the day. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 











_Modified by Marshmallow Man at 3:10 PM 11-13-2007_


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (Marshmallow Man)*

so wrong and so right all in one


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (Marshmallow Man)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUfNnv-WSB0
sweet burnout








And another awesome one
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aULrqvK2y4c


----------



## Big M (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Did your English teacher really tell you that people are getting *dumber* by the day? If so, then he/she was wrong. People are getting *more dumb* by the day.









Are you trying to be ironic? You know it's "dumber/dumbest," not "more/most dumb."


----------



## vuu16v2 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Marshmallow Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marshmallow Man* »_darn, I wanted to call them out by their misspelling of "realize"










Not if you're English it's not. Tyre/tire, realize/realise, neighbour/neighbor, shall I go on? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

Back on topic...


----------



## Huckvw (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (Marshmallow Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marshmallow Man* »_so wrong and so right all in one









lol, GT 50%


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (Huckvw)*


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

she looks very confused and I'm just the guy to do her back on course.. LOL.. all day...


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_Is it a requirement that in order to join a frat, you have to be a total douchebag














Not one of the loosers at my school that EVERYDAY wore the sweet Greek letter hoody with cargo pants was worth the air they consumed









Your ignorance isn't worth the keystrokes. Save it.










_Modified by Jetty! at 5:48 PM 11-13-2007_


----------



## Internal Combustion (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
*You're* ignorance isn't worth the keystrokes. Save it.


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (Jetty!)*

lets try to get back on topic


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (Egz)*

Muged Mugen


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUfNnv-WSB0
sweet burnout








And another awesome one
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aULrqvK2y4c

Darwin award winners


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (vuu16v2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vuu16v2* »_
Not if you're English it's not. Tyre/tire, realize/realise, neighbour/neighbor, shall I go on? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Interesting......then why do all the spell checks flag them as misspelled? Ahhh nevermind, back on topic


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Marshmallow Man)*

Because they spell-check for American English, but English English is still valid








And wtf is that?


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (Internal Combustion)*

















For he record, this was my buddies car derrek when we were stationed together at Spangdahlem AB Germany (hence the AD military plates). 
He explained to me that the car was an 89 Corrado rebuilt in 90 as a 1 of 1 widebody 16vG60 directly from VWMS Division. During the time when VWMS was making the golf Limiteds with the 16vG60, 2 motors went into Corrados, one in a AWD corrado and one in this Widebody. It was designed with the round lights before Integra integrated them into their cars.
Since the car was a 1 of 1 there were no replacement parts to repair the cars body after he went though the ditch. I however did but the 16x9 Brock B1s off it.







last I heard the car went to Trier to be rebuilt. I have sine then lost contact with him, however tracked him to Belgium. I would like to know what happened with the car. No wrong doing here!!


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (VWJETTACOUPE)*

Looks like that ditch helped out that bumper fitment


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_Looks like that ditch helped out that bumper fitment









_zing!!_


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_Because they spell-check for American English, but English English is still valid








And wtf is that?

that makes sense














, and I have no clue wtf it is "muffler car" maybe

_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_Looks like that ditch helped out that bumper fitment


----------



## ~Shaughno~ (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (Marshmallow Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marshmallow Man* »_
Interesting......then why do all the spell checks flag them as misspelled? Ahhh nevermind, back on topic









Giant Flask Car?







Can you tell what's on my mind?
 














Edit: pg.57 is mine!


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (~Shaughno~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~Shaughno~* »_
Giant Flask Car?







Can you tell what's on my mind?















Edit: pg.57 is mine!

Looks like a Flowmaster lol


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (~Shaughno~)*


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Internal Combustion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Internal Combustion* »_










Sorry, I was writing a paper about Beta Adrenergic Receptors... blahhh...


----------



## Lumis_Wolfy (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (VWJETTACOUPE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJETTACOUPE* »_
















For he record, this was my buddies car derrek when we were stationed together at Spangdahlem AB Germany (hence the AD military plates). 
He explained to me that the car was an 89 Corrado rebuilt in 90 as a 1 of 1 widebody 16vG60 directly from VWMS Division. During the time when VWMS was making the golf Limiteds with the 16vG60, 2 motors went into Corrados, one in a AWD corrado and one in this Widebody. It was designed with the round lights before Integra integrated them into their cars.
Since the car was a 1 of 1 there were no replacement parts to repair the cars body after he went though the ditch. I however did but the 16x9 Brock B1s off it.







last I heard the car went to Trier to be rebuilt. I have sine then lost contact with him, however tracked him to Belgium. I would like to know what happened with the car. No wrong doing here!!

that is unreal how much of that bumper was "borrowed"


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (Lumis_Wolfy)*

that just puts us one more up on honda/acura knowing that they have to copy designs from something VW did in 1990. And not just copy, but pretty much duplicate.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (ramon.)*

I don't see where you guys are getting that they copied it, except for the fact that they used round headlights on an angled nose...
I know nothing of Integras, but the weird bumper/fender line makes me think they originally thought about more conventional headlights, then for some reason switched so the round lights at the last minute. Hardly copying directly a design from 3 years earlier.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

yea, i dont see it either.



















_Modified by ramon. at 6:36 PM 11-13-2007_


----------



## squint_91 (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_yea, i dont see it either.


















_Modified by ramon. at 6:36 PM 11-13-2007_


Where did you guys get the idea that Honda somehow stole the front end design from a VMS Corrado, of which only 1 was produced?








Im not going to go into a bit rant about it, but suffice to say that car designs are penned YEARS before any sort of production happens.


----------



## DmanLT21 (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (Marshmallow Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marshmallow Man* »_










I'd rock that... hahaha


----------



## Captain Yar (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aULrqvK2y4c

Unreal. I honestly think that must be the stupidest person in the universe.


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (Tul Thams)*

stupidest or more/most stupid?








anyway, my contribution:


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (kickoutthelights)*



kickoutthelights said:


> QUOTE]
> Maybe the idot in the new commercial should try this.


----------



## gtiguy1994 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: (Marshmallow Man)*



Marshmallow Man said:


> isnt this a van that was "PIMPED" on PIMP MY RIDE with X?


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (gtiguy1994)*

that be da one yo !
haha, yes thats the atrocious auto from that show.


----------



## Porridgehead (May 15, 2000)

*Re: (VW...vw...wv...WV)*

A couple more from the archives
































This one I feel is actually done right, given the mailbox used as a scoop.


----------



## anon_az (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Porridgehead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Porridgehead* »_










Holy f'n god - what did that monstrosity start out as?


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (anon_az)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anon_az* »_
Holy f'n god - what did that monstrosity start out as?









looks like an old 6 series that met an unfortunate doom worse then the junkyard


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_Autohaus isn't a word in English, either, though, and Adrenalin is the correct spelling of the German word for adrenaline.









There's also L&T Enterpri*z*es, a huge VW junkyard in Allentown, PA. Yes, they actually how they spell it!


----------



## GTI20thNo742 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: (VWJETTACOUPE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJETTACOUPE* »_
looks like an old 6 series that met an unfortunate doom worse then the junkyard

I don't think it was BMW to start...the side view doesn't look like a 6-series, looks more like an old pontiac.


----------



## DIAF (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: (Egz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Egz* »_Hope this wasn't posted (I get a bunch of 'x's at work...)








Mmmm, Mugen...

Ok, I have to claim this as clairvoyance:

_Quote, originally posted by *DIAF* »_
IB4thewheelswillbestolenfasterthanachampionshipwhiteITR.

found here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2905512 , 11/5/2006


----------



## btruby1 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (VW...vw...wv...WV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW...vw...wv...WV* »_
anyway, my contribution:


Is a repost from one of the earlier pages of this thread.










_Modified by btruby1 at 8:27 PM 11-13-2007_


----------



## jron. (May 18, 2007)

*Re: (DIAF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DIAF* »_
Ok, I have to claim this as clairvoyance:

found here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2905512 , 11/5/2006


Nicely done sir.
And just over a year to the date http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DIAF (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: (jron.)*

Thank you, thank you very much.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (jron.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jron.* »_
Nicely done sir.
And just over a year to the date http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

If i owned a Civic with alloys, especially forged $600 a piece wheels, I'd probably get 5 sets of wheel locks - one for each bolt.


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (GTI20thNo742)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI20thNo742* »_
I don't think it was BMW to start...the side view doesn't look like a 6-series, looks more like an old pontiac.

What Pontiac might that be? Sure looks like a 6 to me.


----------



## Porridgehead (May 15, 2000)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*

Definitely a 6 series. A horribly abused, mutilated, vandalized, distorted 6 series. If it was a dog, it would have been put down quicker than you could say "Ol' Yeller", only with nary a tear to be shed.


----------



## UINT64_MAX (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (Porridgehead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Porridgehead* »_Definitely a 6 series. A horribly abused, mutilated, vandalized, distorted 6 series. If it was a dog, it would have been put down quicker than you could say "Ol' Yeller", only with nary a tear to be shed. 

It looks like an old Mercury Cougar to me.


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (UINT64_MAX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UINT64_MAX* »_It looks like an old Mercury Cougar to me.

That is how I see it as well - a Cougar/Thunderbird under there somewhere.


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Arsigi)*

Then explain the rear quarter window, the door, the mirror, the trunk, the taillights, the windshield and its associated trim...I know there is a ton of crap grafted onto this mess, but there is too much stuff taken from a 6-series for it to be anything else.
Those wheels, though, belong on a Cougar or Thunderchicken.


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
If i owned a Civic with alloys, especially forged $600 a piece wheels, I'd probably get 5 sets of wheel locks - one for each bolt.

At a minimum at least.


----------



## beernutdrums (May 23, 2001)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*









EDIT: I just wanted to add a disclaimer that under no circumstances should anyone ever attempt to do a google image search for 'gonzo.' Consider yourselves warned...


_Modified by kickoutthelights at 8:51 PM 11-13-2007_


----------



## Porridgehead (May 15, 2000)

*Re: (kickoutthelights)*









6er. Right down to the plastic trim covering the A-pillar.
(Nice Gonzowned!)


----------



## RAJetta1.8T (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re:*


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (UINT64_MAX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UINT64_MAX* »_
It looks like an old Mercury Cougar to me.

No.


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (kickoutthelights)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kickoutthelights* »_
EDIT: I just wanted to add a disclaimer that under no circumstances should anyone ever attempt to do a google image search for 'gonzo.' Consider yourselves warned...

have you not said anything I would not have been tempted... now I am mentally scared for life


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: (post-it-note-killer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *post-it-note-killer* »_http://www.vwnuts.com/gallery/albums/userpics/gti_2.jpg[IMG]
[IMG]http://www.vwnuts.com/gallery/albums/userpics/gti%7E1.jpg[IMG]
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

You're doing it wrong. Lemme help:
[IMG]http://www.vwnuts.com/gallery/albums/userpics/gti_2.jpg









_Quote, originally posted by *post-it-note-killer* »_









I actually saw that at a VW dealer in their parts department hanging near the cashier's desk.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: (shepworldwide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shepworldwide* »_55 pages of hilarious crap now here's my contribution
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loPHiH2m3Io 

Amusing, but how is this doing it wrong? He didn't crash or anything.
I wonder if people really get the point of this thread.


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (gti_matt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti_matt* »_
Amusing, but how is this doing it wrong? He didn't crash or anything.
I wonder if people really get the point of this thread.

im sorry, but that is hilarious and awesome, i don't see any wrong doing here either


----------



## OnTheGreen (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: (vuu16v2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vuu16v2* »_
Exactly. At least use a spell-checker when you're trying to be funny. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif How it sickens me to realise my English teachers were right and people are getting dumber by the day. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

The only thing that truly sucks about this forum is the amount of analness on spelling.
Like it really matters.... 
It's simply a point people use to degrade others....
Nieouce Werk


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (gti_matt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti_matt* »_You're doing it wrong. Lemme help:

















All that work and _stock_ wheels?


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (VWJETTACOUPE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJETTACOUPE* »_
have you not said anything I would not have been tempted... now I am mentally scared for life
















do i want to know?


----------



## 4690 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (azn)*

just man up, and search it.


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (vw_love2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_love2* »_just man up, and search it.



goddammit. 
its damn goat-- all over.







i wish i didn't


----------



## 4690 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (azn)*


----------



## Mk3_Katinga (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (vw_love2)*

that gonzo....its just wrong dude
just wrong


----------



## fknlo (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (azn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azn* »_









/FACEPALM


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (fknlo)*

interFOOLER. Companies actually sell kits like this, looks like a IC but its actually just a long ass CAI
i got nothin


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (kickoutthelights)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kickoutthelights* »_










Am I the only one who sees an Accord hatch from about 1989?
edit - saw the 6er posted above, I had no idea they used those cheesy flap door handles, too.


_Modified by atomicalex at 6:18 AM 11-14-2007_


----------



## mobile363 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: (azn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azn* »_
yea...saw that too















anywaaaaaays......to keep back on topic and not get it locked








This is the best in the whole thread.
As per rules








look close


----------



## 4690 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (mobile363)*

1/3 isn't bad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## anon_az (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (itskmill06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itskmill06* »_interFOOLER. Companies actually sell kits like this, looks like a IC but its actually just a long ass CAI

The sad thing is, that really is an IC. The fake IC's you're talking about have a filter on the face as opposed to just jamming a cone filter on an IC.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (itskmill06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itskmill06* »_interFOOLER. Companies actually sell kits like this, looks like a IC but its actually just a long ass CAI
i got nothin









bahahahahaha


----------



## 9IN3TH1NG5 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Huckvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Huckvw* »_
lol, GT 50%


















she;s doing nothing wrong. nothing. haha


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (9IN3TH1NG5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *9IN3TH1NG5* »_

she;s doing nothing wrong. nothing. haha

she's wearing clothes... thats wrong


----------



## Misfit (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: (mk3_vdub)*

^^i want more pics of her ha


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (azn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azn* »_









reminds me of this video
http://youtube.com/watch?v=kbZg8QBJaMM


----------



## DmanLT21 (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (atomicalex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atomicalex* »_
Am I the only one who sees an Accord hatch from about 1989?
edit - saw the 6er posted above, I had no idea they used those cheesy flap door handles, too.

_Modified by atomicalex at 6:18 AM 11-14-2007_

Haha... It does look like there would be a CRX, or something buried under that thing..


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (VWJETTACOUPE)*


















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (GolfTango)*

I can't tell what's going on in the first pic. Is the back end smashed, or is it cut off? I can't even really tell what vehicle it is.
The third one...there was an old lady in the small town where I grew up who had a car that was just crammed full of crap like that. I'm not sure how she fit into it, but somehow she drove it around.She had several houses, and they were all stuffed just as full. When she would fill one up she would just buy another one and start the process over.
She had a sister who lived in Indy and would take a taxi to come visit her. We were about 90 miles north of Indy.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue70beetle* »_I can't tell what's going on in the first pic. Is the back end smashed, or is it cut off? I can't even really tell what vehicle it is.


Yeah, it was with my old $hittY cellphone. It is a VUE that is smashed in. Actually, I still see it driving around from time to time in the same condition. Must be fun in the winter!


----------



## scousa (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (GolfTango)*

Does this count?
http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/a..._id=2


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (GolfTango)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfTango* »_










Nice


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

Some of mine:
















At waterfest...








My VW dealer's attention to detail:


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_ 
At waterfest...










I know its not for everybody, but a tattoo of a race course that he/she probably raced on isn't that bad....still on the fence about it, maybe if done differently.
and per rules: (some aren't "that" bad) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrKT3KD0rOE


----------



## beernutdrums (May 23, 2001)

*Re: (Marshmallow Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marshmallow Man* »_
I know its not for everybody, but a tattoo of a race course that he/she probably raced on isn't that bad....still on the fence about it, maybe if done differently.
and per rules: (some aren't "that" bad) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrKT3KD0rOE


That tat isn't of a race course; it's of the state of New Jersey!


----------



## sakigt (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (Marshmallow Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marshmallow Man* »_
I know its not for everybody, but a tattoo of a race course that he/she probably raced on isn't that bad....still on the fence about it, maybe if done differently.
and per rules: (some aren't "that" bad) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrKT3KD0rOE

Im pretty sure thats an outline of Jersey...


----------



## riceburner (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (sakigt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sakigt* »_
Im pretty sure thats an outline of Jersey...

I thought they were making fun of him because he was at a VW event and could not properly execute "the shocker." Heresy.


----------



## renegadeofpunk03 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (Marshmallow Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marshmallow Man* »_
I know its not for everybody, but a tattoo of a race course that he/she probably raced on isn't that bad....still on the fence about it, maybe if done differently.


uh, thats new jersey, not a race track. poorly drawn at that


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: (Marshmallow Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marshmallow Man* »_
I know its not for everybody, but a tattoo of a race course that he/she probably raced on isn't that bad....still on the fence about it, maybe if done differently.
and per rules: (some aren't "that" bad) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrKT3KD0rOE

i weep for the future of our society... geography skills are something you should have learned in elementary school.


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (kickoutthelights)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kickoutthelights* »_

That tat isn't of a race course; it's of the state of New Jersey!










Bwahahahahhahaha, ok nevermind...no comment then


----------



## FLY-GTI1 (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: (Marshmallow Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marshmallow Man* »_
I know its not for everybody, but a tattoo of a race course that he/she probably raced on isn't that bad....still on the fence about it, maybe if done differently.


Like the others have pointed out, that's very obviously New Jersey. 3rd grade Geography > You.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (Marshmallow Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marshmallow Man* »_
I know its not for everybody, but a tattoo of a race course that he/she probably raced on isn't that bad....still on the fence about it, maybe if done differently.
and per rules: (some aren't "that" bad) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrKT3KD0rOE

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAA
thats the south track at the 'ring right?!?!?!


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_
i weep for the future of our society... geography skills are something you should have learned in elementary school.









I sincerely hope that wasn't referring to the fact that I didn't know that was an outline of New Jersey, just for the simple fact of, who in their right mind would do that to their arm. My mistake of justifying a weird design as a race course seemed more realistic







and per rules..


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

good excuse...


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (BLKonBLKMKVGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKonBLKMKVGTI* »_
thats the south track at the 'ring right?!?!?!

Ok, that was funnier than the fact that it is a tattoo of New Jersey and I guess I can't expect anything less from TCL for a Geography mistake because I really remember wtf the outline of New Jersey looks like from 3rd grade







moving on.....


----------



## beernutdrums (May 23, 2001)

*Re: (Marshmallow Man)*

um... what the hell is that thing? was that a mercedes?


----------



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (Marshmallow Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marshmallow Man* »_









god look at that dish


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (kickoutthelights)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kickoutthelights* »_um... what the hell is that thing? was that a mercedes?

Yes, the quite rare Lexedes....


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (greenripper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greenripper* »_
No sh*t, a co-worker told me about that site....i'll be scarred forever, i even watched the whole thing.....lol...."Daddy must be proud"









They are doing it wrong. _WRONG_


----------



## vuu16v2 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Marshmallow Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marshmallow Man* »_
I sincerely hope that wasn't referring to the fact that I didn't know that was an outline of New Jersey, just for the simple fact of, who in their right mind would do that to their arm. My mistake 

Well, you've failed spelling and geography in one thread thus far, wanna try some math?


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (vuu16v2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vuu16v2* »_
Well, you've failed spelling and geography in one thread thus far, wanna try some math?









what did I misspell? And for the Math attempt (yes its a repost):


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (ElevatedGaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElevatedGaze* »_
god look at that dish









That is exactly what went thru my head. I commend that amount of dish, car is shideous though.


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (Marshmallow Man)*

Well I for one am with you - I'm not ashamed to admit that I wouldn't immediately recognize the outline of _New Jersey_.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (Arsigi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arsigi* »_Well I for one am with you - I'm not ashamed to admit that I wouldn't immediately recognize the outline of _New Jersey_.























x2
come on people we are talking about _New Jersey_.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_







x2
come on people we are talking about _New Jersey_. 

I didn't think people actually lived there, i thought it was where NY put it's trash


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (sump22)*

considering we have the richest zipcode in the country i doubt this is where they dumb their trash.
i mean, we also do have the most unsafe place to live, poorest, ex car theft capitol of the world, safest place to live, and 3 of the top out of 10 richest zipcodes...


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (ramon.)*


----------



## Cor32rado (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (mobile363)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mobile363* »_This is the best in the whole thread.
As per rules








look close










I don't get it?? What am i missing??? Is it the 3 lug setup?


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_









what is wrong with this? just curious


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_considering we have the richest zipcode in the country i doubt this is where they dumb their trash.
i mean, we also do have the most unsafe place to live, poorest, ex car theft capitol of the world, safest place to live, and 3 of the top out of 10 richest zipcodes...

I know I am kidding. I thought the richest zipcode was in CT? 
http://wealth.mongabay.com/tab....html
Higest one for NJ is 6th
another story on it: http://www.businessweek.com/in...2.htm


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

nj is doing it wrong. if you leave your doing it right. but ultimately all nj ppl fail and wind up back here broke and in rehab. im just kidding


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

_Quote »_what is wrong with this? just curious

Call it "extreme advertising"...the stickers = doing it wrong


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (AutoEuphoria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoEuphoria* »_
Call it "extreme advertising"...the stickers = doing it wrong


I have seen a lot worse when it comes to stickers, by a long shot. i would not consider this "extreme advertising" 
Granted the entire color scheme is horrible, but this is not really doing it wrong.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (gti_matt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti_matt* »_
You're doing it wrong. Lemme help:










Camera man is doing it wrong too. Nice shadow over the subject


----------



## 4690 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (AutoEuphoria)*

9 holes for 3 lugs maybe?
...
1/3 isn't so bad.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (Marshmallow Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marshmallow Man* »_
I know its not for everybody, but a tattoo of a race course that he/she probably raced on isn't that bad....still on the fence about it, maybe if done differently.


Geography major?


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (Cor32rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cor32rado* »_
I don't get it?? What am i missing??? Is it the 3 lug setup?

Look at the wheel arch


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (AutoEuphoria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoEuphoria* »_
Call it "extreme advertising"...the stickers = doing it wrong


what you cant see in the picture, is the fact that the silver is indeed a deep metal flake, aka "bowling ball" bling. 
The stripes aand color scheme are indeed painted, not vinyl. 
wrong, wrong, wrong.


----------



## Benjamin. (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_









Ha, I drive by that on the way to work every day!


----------



## hatched (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_
aka "bowling ball" bling. 


aka Bass Boat Bling


----------



## Huckvw (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (hatched)*

The matrix is tuned on the ring? Or this matrix has been on the ring? Or the guy just likes the ring? I don't know, but I'd never seen this car before around campus, nice sticker though:
It's probably not 'wrong', but it is weird I'd say.


----------



## 2u4uR32 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: (hatched)*

I`ll add some pics
















































We met this guy at H2O 








Theyyyy Spinnnnninnnn


----------



## scousa (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (2u4uR32)*


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (scousa)*

^









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMnF5AhYCYY&NR=1
^ gone wrong... but I think it was for the best


----------



## VR6ix (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (Huckvw)*

Unless the actual vehicle has been on The 'Ring... you're doing it wrong displaying that sticker.


_Quote, originally posted by *Huckvw* »_The matrix is tuned on the ring? Or this matrix has been on the ring? Or the guy just likes the ring? I don't know, but I'd never seen this car before around campus, nice sticker though:
It's probably not 'wrong', but it is weird I'd say.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (scousa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scousa* »_









Inner city sex-ed. What's wrong with that?


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (Huckvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Huckvw* »_









isn't that an outline of australia?


----------



## Basscase (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (scousa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scousa* »_








HAH a short bus none the less! LOL


----------



## tomacGTi (May 28, 1999)

*Re: (riceburner)*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=W_Qul7MiImk
My contribution to the most entertaining thread EVER. I can't believe this didn't make it in yet.
-Randy


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (tomacGTi)*

Straight off Autotrader...22" chrome on a Fox Coupe.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Blue)*

straight ballin


----------



## 2Turbos2Many (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Blue)*

Took me 3 days to reach the end. Thanks for the thread! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jimmy_wheels (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (2Turbos2Many)*

Camaro's burning 'rubber'








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_Cef2p2B4k&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Nl3_3WF-uE


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (jimmy_wheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimmy_wheels* »_Camaro's burning 'rubber'








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_Cef2p2B4k&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Nl3_3WF-uE


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (jimmy_wheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimmy_wheels* »_Camaro's burning 'rubber'








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_Cef2p2B4k&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Nl3_3WF-uE


Bwahahahaha......I've never seen a clutch burn that good. All the bolt-on's you can buy and you forget about what puts it to the ground. Or you should not be driving.


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_
isn't that an outline of australia?


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (jimmy_wheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimmy_wheels* »_Camaro's burning 'rubber'








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_Cef2p2B4k&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Nl3_3WF-uE


Haha at the guy in the 2nd video...
STOP!


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (i_baked_cookies)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvUC4J8JVac
Classic video... love the person's reactions


----------



## GTI20thNo742 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: (Huckvw)*

Cause a matrix is Nuremberg material. I hate seeing racing track stickers on cars that don't race.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

what track is in Nuremberg?


----------



## Lawl Master (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (i_baked_cookies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i_baked_cookies* »_
Haha at the guy in the 2nd video...
STOP!






















































































I love the comments under the video. "stupid american pos, cant burnout, get automatics, ricers ftw..."


----------



## l3LACKZILLA (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (audomatik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audomatik* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvUC4J8JVac
Classic video... love the person's reactions

haha, that is close to what peter griffin would say. "Awesome! Awesome!"
i love it


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_what track is in Nuremberg?

The Norisring.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

very good point!


----------



## eddie291 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (jimmy_wheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimmy_wheels* »_Camaro's burning 'rubber'








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_Cef2p2B4k&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Nl3_3WF-uE


how do you not notice that? i mean, honestly, im speechless. and LOL at the second one. "STOP!"
also, did you see the video response to the first one? kid in the srt-4 just kept on going and going....










_Modified by eddie291 at 8:49 PM 11-14-2007_


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*

Saw this in Chiang Mai, Thailand:


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (jmj)*

Saw this in San Francisco:


----------



## mariomega (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (jmj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmj* »_Saw this in Chiang Mai, Thailand:

















Is that a brick inside the tear?


----------



## DIAF (Sep 17, 2005)

And a log on the front bumper!


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (jmj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmj* »_Saw this in San Francisco:










Sure it's not supposed to be an *Astro-Van*?


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (audomatik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audomatik* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvUC4J8JVac
Classic video... love the person's reactions

I want to drag race my car there...looks like those track workers were ready to take care of any emergency!


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Triumph)*

Yeah. Now where did we put those fire extinguishers?


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (Triumph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Triumph* »_
I want to drag race my car there...looks like those track workers were ready to take care of any emergency!









According the longer video @ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0F-JXs0P6Qg the track officials waited until the wet shot of nitrous emptied out before attempting to stop the flames.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Marshmallow Man)*

Wow I never thought my picture of the Jersey tattoo could cause such a dilemna! Who would get such a tattoo??? That kid!


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (Jetty!)*

Hey guys took me 5 hours at work to hit page 50... Alot of good work...
Keep it up... Heres one more


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dakotaracer71* »_Hey guys took me 5 hours at work to hit page 50... Alot of good work...
Keep it up... Heres one more









No way thats real?


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (mariomega)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mariomega* »_
Is that a brick inside the tear?









It is. Some sort of auto-leveling seat.









Edit for page 61 pwnage!


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (michgo2003)*

The Benetton car reminds me of when I was in college and participating in Sunrayce, a cross-country solar-powered car race. We ran on public roads and had to obey traffic laws and have the cars we built from nothing registered and plated. One of the teams (might have been University of Illinois?) got a speeding ticket on the race route as they were coming into a town.


----------



## post-it-note-killer (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (gti_matt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti_matt* »_
You're doing it wrong. Lemme help:
















I actually saw that at a VW dealer in their parts department hanging near the cashier's desk.

Hey thanks... I didn't feel like fixing it. oh, and not only does it have stock wheels, It has a "Wings West" sticker on the side.


----------



## bluetapedr3w (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (post-it-note-killer)*

wings west ftl http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Mace_Windu (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (bluetapedr3w)*

here is the neon vid referenced above, for the lazy.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
look how the guy in the white cap reacts when he figures out whats going on, but he just watches ROFL


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (Mace_Windu)*

well while we are on the subject of buring up clutches heres a honda
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*

Rofl, Clutch burn-outs rock my world.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*

The funny part si he's frantically turning the wheel. You gotta wonder why he isn't curious why the car is not sliding side to side


----------



## Mace_Windu (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_The funny part si he's frantically turning the wheel. You gotta wonder why he isn't curious why the car is not sliding side to side









beat me to it
I was laughing my ass off about that
what a douche.


----------



## Huckvw (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_The funny part si he's frantically turning the wheel. You gotta wonder why he isn't curious why the car is not sliding side to side









lol, he thinks he was so awesome. The crowd is cheering, he's off the rev limiter, woooooooooooo!!!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (bluetapedr3w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluetapedr3w* »_wings west ftl http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

Agreed x 1,000.


----------



## Mk3_Katinga (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (Huckvw)*

wow man i really did not realize people out there could actually be so dumb







and not realize they are not even spinning tire


----------



## 4690 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (Mk3_Katinga)*

MK4 Forums.
everytime i go in there i end up reading 5 posts, and then i have to exit.
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/odd...tiBIF


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: (vw_love2)*

clutch burnouts FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
good laugh before bed... thanks!


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dakotaracer71* »_Hey guys took me 5 hours at work to hit page 50... Alot of good work...
Keep it up... Heres one more









looks like a pshop...look at the drivers head and what would a benetton f1 car be doing on american streets?


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

Woodward dream cruise maybe? Crazy stuff down there


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re:  (AutoEuphoria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoEuphoria* »_Woodward dream cruise maybe? Crazy stuff down there









Don't think it's Woodward - the cruise only runs on areas with medians.


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_
looks like a pshop...look at the drivers head and what would a benetton f1 car be doing on american streets?


The photo is real - but staged. Not everything in life is a p-shop.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Obelix (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_
looks like a pshop...look at the drivers head and what would a benetton f1 car be doing on american streets?

So, according to that reasoning, the lightbar is also a "pshop"?
It's Jpeg compression.


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_
looks like a pshop...look at the drivers head and what would a benetton f1 car be doing on american streets?

That looks more like Forumla 3 or CART/IRL or something of that nature, not F1. The tires/tyres should be a dead giveaway.


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (jmj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmj* »_









Not in Kansas anymore?


----------



## Old school (Mar 16, 2001)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_
Not in Kansas anymore?

More like not in Greenwich village anymore, toto.


----------



## Mace_Windu (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Old school* »_
More like not in Greenwich village anymore, toto.

look at the license plate, guy.


----------



## Basscase (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dakotaracer71* »_Hey guys took me 5 hours at work to hit page 50... Alot of good work...
Keep it up... Heres one more








HAHAHAHAH that's my friend. He'll get a kick out of hearing that it ended up here. He has a bunch more pics. He was just taking it around the block!!! LOLOLOL

Oh and no it wasn't staged or shopped.


_Modified by Basscase at 8:06 AM 11-15-2007_


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (vw_love2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_love2* »_MK4 Forums.
everytime i go in there i end up reading 5 posts, and then i have to exit.
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/odd...tiBIF


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (Jetty!)*

hehehe.

BTW, were you in Groton yesterday or Monday? I saw a red GLI, I cant remember if you have the Huffs or the mesh wheels. This one had mesh.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoolJetta3* »_hehehe.

BTW, were you in Groton yesterday or Monday? I saw a red GLI, I cant remember if you have the Huffs or the mesh wheels. This one had mesh.

Nope, I was last New London County on Sunday. 
I'm riding on R32 wheels for now - I think there are only 2 GLIs in the country (the other being yellow) with R32 wheels:
Here are the links to the imgs
http://i216.photobucket.com/al...4.jpg
http://i216.photobucket.com/al...5.jpg
I have hufs as my summer wheels.


_Modified by Jetty! at 11:11 AM 11-15-2007_


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
Nope, I was last New London County on Sunday. 
I'm riding on R32 wheels for now - I think there are only 2 GLIs in the country (the other being yellow) with R32 wheels:
I have hufs as my summer wheels.


Why.. wouldn't you want the junk wheels on in the winter.. *ducks*
JK.. I personally think the R32 wheels are MUCH better looking though.


----------



## bcvali (Jul 9, 2006)

great thread! here is my contribution


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (bcvali)*

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this thread


----------



## mariomega (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (bcvali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcvali* »_great thread! here is my contribution
















Trunk Canine Alarm System?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

the outhouse bike would be good for long trips


----------



## houstonspeedfreek (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: (Basscase)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Basscase* »_HAHAHAHAH that's my friend. He'll get a kick out of hearing that it ended up here. He has a bunch more pics. He was just taking it around the block!!! LOLOLOL

Oh and no it wasn't staged or shopped.

_Modified by Basscase at 8:06 AM 11-15-2007_

So, you just going to leave us hanging? Got any info on the car?


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (Basscase)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Basscase* »_HAHAHAHAH that's my friend. He'll get a kick out of hearing that it ended up here. He has a bunch more pics. He was just taking it around the block!!! LOLOLOL

Oh and no it wasn't staged or shopped...


_Uh huh._
Any idea how OLD that pic is? 
How old is your buddy?
And how long did he go away for? 
How good a DARE car did that make when it was impounded?


----------



## Basscase (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (houstonspeedfreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *houstonspeedfreek* »_
So, you just going to leave us hanging? Got any info on the car?
Not really. I'll talk to him today and ask him exactly what happened and more about the car. I know it was when he lived down in LA and was selling Ferarri's. I'm not even sure what he got ticketed for besides the obvious not street legal stuff. I think he got screwed pretty good though.


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_
Why.. wouldn't you want the junk wheels on in the winter.. *ducks*
JK.. I personally think the R32 wheels are MUCH better looking though. 


I'm with you... I think he's doing it wrong








This may be a stretch but personally I feel this is "doing it wrong" since 99% of the time when I see one of these giant SUV's there's only 1 or 2 people inside and it is not being used for any useful purpose:








First thing I thought of when I saw an ad for that was the typical obese person who goes to Mcdonalds and gets a super sized meal with a diet Coke and somehow thinks they're doing something right














sure 20mpg is better than 10 but it's still nothing to brag about.


----------



## Basscase (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_Any idea how OLD that pic is? 
at least 5 or 6 years old


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_How old is your buddy?
What does that matter?

_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_And how long did he go away for?
It was literally around the block of the Ferrari dealership...I think he just got ticketed...big.

_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_How good a DARE car did that make when it was impounded?

I think the car belonged to the dealership...I'm pretty sure they didn't impound it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dakotaracer71* »_









Captions:
Driver: "Officer, the track was closed today and I needed to test the new engine management software they sent me."
Driver: "But officer, it isn't raining today so I don't need tires with tread."
Cop: "don't give me any back talk because I can make up 50 reasons to write you a ticket".


----------



## Basscase (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Driver: "But officer, it isn't raining today so I don't need tires with tread."
That's funny because it sounds like something he would say.


----------



## natewhit2 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LI_HXC_VR6* »_
I'm with you... I think he's doing it wrong








This may be a stretch but personally I feel this is "doing it wrong" since 99% of the time when I see one of these giant SUV's there's only 1 or 2 people inside and it is not being used for any useful purpose:








First thing I thought of when I saw an ad for that was the typical obese person who goes to Mcdonalds and gets a super sized meal with a diet Coke and somehow thinks they're doing something right














sure 20mpg is better than 10 but it's still nothing to brag about.

So are Jetta's doing it wrong as well since they seat 5 but alot of the ones I see only have one person in them as well? Or is that ok because your a euro fanboi?


----------



## beernutdrums (May 23, 2001)

*Re: (natewhit2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *natewhit2* »_
So are Jetta's doing it wrong as well since they seat 5 but alot of the ones I see only have one person in them as well? Or is that ok because your a euro fanboi?









Frequent McDonald's customer and GM shareholder, imo.


----------



## natewhit2 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (kickoutthelights)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kickoutthelights* »_
Frequent McDonald's customer and GM shareholder, imo.









Don't go to Mcdonald's unless its for coffee, and no just sick of all the SUV/GM bashing on here! 
Whether a car holds 4 or 7 people, one person in it means its not being used to its full potential. So why just pick on one particular type!


----------



## beernutdrums (May 23, 2001)

*Re: (natewhit2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *natewhit2* »_
Don't go to Mcdonald's unless its for coffee, and no just sick of all the SUV/GM bashing on here! 
Whether a car holds 4 or 7 people, one person in it means its not being used to its full potential. So why just pick on one particular type!









The nail that sticks out gets hammered I guess (Thanks, Cadillac!)
as per rule, this whole dealership is doing it wrong. I'd do a google image search for the logo instead of a screencap (site's all flash), but I don't think i'd get the results I'd want...
http://www.menlove.com 











_Modified by kickoutthelights at 9:46 AM 11-15-2007_


----------



## 1.8 Terbo (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (kickoutthelights)*


_Quote, originally posted by *News Article* »_
A man trying to loosen a stubborn lug nut blasted the wheel with a 12-gauge shotgun, injuring himself badly in both legs, sheriff's deputies said.
ADVERTISEMENT
The 66-year-old man had been repairing a Lincoln Continental for two weeks 


LOL. Old Age + 2 Week's Frustration + General Idiocy = Buckshot to the knees


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (natewhit2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *natewhit2* »_
So are Jetta's doing it wrong as well since they seat 5 but alot of the ones I see only have one person in them as well? Or is that ok because your a euro fanboi?
















Are you seriously comparing a midsized sedan to a full sized SUV?







You're obviously the one who is doing it wrong







if you need further explanation then you should really go back to school and pay attention this time.


----------



## natewhit2 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LI_HXC_VR6* »_







Are you seriously comparing a midsized sedan to a full sized SUV?







You're obviously the one who is doing it wrong







if you need further explanation then you should really go back to school and pay attention this time.

No im not comparing the two cars. Im comparing the number of people in one car! Learn to read buddy. Im just saying how come a 7 passenger SUV with one person is doing it wrong, but a 5 passenger car of any make with only one person isn't?
Thats all! Im paying attention....now explain it to me!


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (natewhit2)*









Lets get this back on topic, shall we? No need to get this great thread locked with needless bickering...


----------



## beernutdrums (May 23, 2001)

*Re: (abawp)*

i love weird accidents. If this has already been posted in the 60something pages before this, I'll take it down, but this has to be one of the funniest accidents I've seen.... (new to driving stick maybe?)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3XjMeCqlsk


----------



## Mace_Windu (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (natewhit2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *natewhit2* »_
No im not comparing the two cars. Im comparing the number of people in one car! Learn to read buddy. Im just saying how come a 7 passenger SUV with one person is doing it wrong, but a 5 passenger car of any make with only one person isn't?
Thats all! Im paying attention....now explain it to me! 

here's a comparison for you:
big fat V8 SUV: 10mpg on a good day
mid-size v6 sedan: 22mpg on a bad day
now you tell me which one makes more sense to have one person in it for 90% of the time.
SUVs = suck


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (abawp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abawp* »_








Lets get this back on topic, shall we? No need to get this great thread locked with needless bickering...


agreed... it's a useless battle.
on w/ the pics:


----------



## polskaGKB (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (VW...vw...wv...WV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW...vw...wv...WV* »_









The thing in here that is "doing it wrong" is the tow hook. Why would anyone tow with that car. 
You people started only posting cars that don't look modified right, thats not the point of this thread.


----------



## eddie291 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (polskaGKB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polskaGKB* »_
*The thing in here that is "doing it wrong" is the tow hook.* Why would anyone tow with that car. 
You people started only posting cars that don't look modified right, thats not the point of this thread.

so why are you complaining? the car is doing it wrong by having one, thus it belongs here. not to mention the spoiler on top of another spoiler thing.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (polskaGKB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polskaGKB* »_
The thing in here that is "doing it wrong" is the tow hook. Why would anyone tow with that car. 
You people started only posting cars that don't look modified right, thats not the point of this thread.

Well, if that giant wing generates any sort of down-force then it'll punch out the rear window. Outside of that, I can't say I like anything else about the car.


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (eddie291)*

Can't remember if this made its way in here yet or not:


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (Arsigi)*

haha yea i posted that the other day when i found it in the parts classifieds.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (kickoutthelights)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kickoutthelights* »_
as per rule, this whole dealership is doing it wrong. I'd do a google image search for the logo instead of a screencap (site's all flash), but I don't think i'd get the results I'd want...
http://www.menlove.com 










A gay men's car dealership? Shouldn't this be a Mazda dealer?








Love it: "last of the little guys". Less pain, more gain.


----------



## ginster_gtivr6 (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (kickoutthelights)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kickoutthelights* »_i love weird accidents. If this has already been posted in the 60something pages before this, I'll take it down, but this has to be one of the funniest accidents I've seen.... (new to driving stick maybe?)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3XjMeCqlsk

Yeah, that was posted in here. That's ok though, we needed to see that one again.


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

I don't know if this gets classified as "doing it wrong." Looks like he is trying to pick up a grandma with that grocery getter


----------



## natewhit2 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (Mace_Windu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mace_Windu* »_
here's a comparison for you:
big fat V8 SUV: 10mpg on a good day
mid-size v6 sedan: 22mpg on a bad day
now you tell me which one makes more sense to have one person in it for 90% of the time.
SUVs = suck

according to MSN autos the Ferrari 612 Scaglietti gets 11 mpg.....
OMG supercars = the suck








I guess we should all drive lupos, micras, aygos and stuff. because thats what Mace_Windu wants.......


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LI_HXC_VR6* »_
agreed... it's a useless battle.
on w/ the pics:










It's bad enough looking at that then I realized it's an old U-Haul truck. "Unsafe at any speed"


----------



## dubswede (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (natewhit2)*

different purpose. s t f u.
topic:


----------



## DmanLT21 (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (natewhit2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *natewhit2* »_
according to MSN autos the Ferrari 612 Scaglietti gets 11 mpg.....
OMG supercars = the suck








I guess we should all drive lupos, micras, aygos and stuff. because thats what Mace_Windu wants.......









How I hate sitting in traffic in my commuter Ferrari packed with super cars idling away, and with just one person occupying most of them!


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (polskaGKB)*

do you think the altezza-madjdm-clear style tail lights are doing it right?
do you think the one pipe per cylinder-exhaust is doing it right?
do you think the double wing supported on the hatch glass is doing it right?
and well, theres the tow hook...


----------



## xmaciek82x (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_
looks like a pshop...look at the drivers head and what would a benetton f1 car be doing on american streets?


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

If this gets locked because of your post I am going to hunt you down.


----------



## DmanLT21 (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (AutoEuphoria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoEuphoria* »_If this gets locked because of your post I am going to hunt you down.

Oh damn is that wayyy too wrong? haha...







I didn't realize that, should I delete it?


----------



## sakigt (Sep 29, 2006)

Take it down, douche.


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (DmanLT21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DmanLT21* »_
Oh damn is that wayyy too wrong? haha...







I didn't realize that, should I delete it? 

Try hot-linking it, so the pic is still viewable, just not from your post.


----------



## DmanLT21 (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (abawp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abawp* »_
Try hot-linking it, so the pic is still viewable, just not from your post.

Done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## beernutdrums (May 23, 2001)

*Re: (abawp)*

A disclaimer would have been nice.








between having that menlove.com dealership cached in my machine and now that image.....i dunno...

thecarlounge: raising HR's eyebrows one workstation at a time


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (xmaciek82x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xmaciek82x* »_


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (sump22)*

Don't remember if this was posted yet:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=4RTwlsCvzoQ

and also this gem here:


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LI_HXC_VR6* »_I'm with you... I think he's doing it wrong








This may be a stretch but personally I feel this is "doing it wrong" since 99% of the time when I see one of these giant SUV's there's only 1 or 2 people inside and it is not being used for any useful purpose:








First thing I thought of when I saw an ad for that was the typical obese person who goes to Mcdonalds and gets a super sized meal with a diet Coke and somehow thinks they're doing something right














sure 20mpg is better than 10 but it's still nothing to brag about.

Ever see the ad for this in an auto magazine? Its like 15 pages long haha way to save the earth. Also on a semi related note U2's actung baby cd on original paper case was about 20 pages and they talked about saving the earth too...ironic


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LI_HXC_VR6* »_Don't remember if this was posted yet:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=4RTwlsCvzoQ

Ha ha! "We're shy one..."


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (jmj)*

http://videos.**************/v...d.htm
3000gt OWNES Civc


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*

well crap i guess "i'm doing it wrong"


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dakotaracer71* »_well crap i guess "i'm doing it wrong"

No, just the sensor filter filters out "street" and the word "fire" along with ".net" when you put them together.


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*


3000gt ownes a civic . crash lol kind of funny 
maybe this will work


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*

last try i give up 
3000gt ownes a civic . crash lol kind of funny


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=oDHCOcB1zHc
yay got it on youtube


----------



## Mini all day (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (anon_az)*











_Modified by Mini all day at 3:55 PM 11-15-2007_


----------



## DmanLT21 (Jul 14, 2005)

Some spray paint and I'd rock that...










_Modified by DmanLT21 at 3:29 PM 11-15-2007_


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (VR6ix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6ix* »_Unless the actual vehicle has been on The 'Ring... you're doing it wrong displaying that sticker.


Well that might be true if you live in europe. But in my own defense as being american,I do have a small ring sticker on my new rabbit only cuz I drove the track and then bought the sticker in the parking lot of the ring at their merch booth. Also I can say I didnt see any matrix's out there or toyotas for that matter.


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dakotaracer71* »_http://youtube.com/watch?v=oDHCOcB1zHc
yay got it on youtube

Who brings their kid out for something like that? Just another way they're doing it wrong.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (kickoutthelights)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kickoutthelights* »_









My guess is that the owner of the dealer was Mr. Menlove... just like the various dealers named after someone with this last name...








That being said, I'd imagine that calling 1-800 or 1-888 instead of 1-877 for the Menlove Toyota dealer's number would get you something very different than a car dealer on the line! Also, the font they use for their logo is just plain wrong... it looks like it belongs on the title of a '70s TV show.



_Modified by VWestlife at 8:43 PM 11-15-2007_


----------



## gTirl (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

from a local gtg


----------



## Llamaslayer (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: (gTirl)*









saw this beauty in pasadena :]


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (Basscase)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQ2qsiwL0Bs


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (independent77)*

A classic that I can't believe hasn't been posted yet....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhGXcPevLaY


----------



## gTirl (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (sausagemit)*

one more


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (sausagemit)*

The thing that just doesn't make sense about all the smoking clutch videos is the fact that the hoon behind the wheel doesn't seem to draw a conclusion in a timely manner between the engine speed, the clutch pedal position, and the forward motion of the car (or sensations that would be associated with wheel spin). The general public is at least half retarded.


----------



## Old school (Mar 16, 2001)

*Re: (gTirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gTirl* »_one more









It's like something that crawled out of a dumpster at an abortion clinic.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (kickoutthelights)*


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dakotaracer71* »_http://videos.**************/v...d.htm
3000gt OWNES Civc

read the forum rules. no links to street racing vids... thats why it filters out street fire . net from the links...


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (mk3_vdub)*

Looked like that one was in a mall parking lot...does that count?








Racing on something other than a track intended for racing = doing it wrong.


----------



## wiSCOnsinTerror (Dec 14, 2006)

Vtak just kicked in yo!!1!
http://youtube.com/watch?v=qTF...lated


----------



## Mace_Windu (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *natewhit2* »_
according to MSN autos the Ferrari 612 Scaglietti gets 11 mpg.....
OMG supercars = the suck








I guess we should all drive lupos, micras, aygos and stuff. because thats what Mace_Windu wants.......









where did I say anything about lupos, micras, e.t.c.?
chillax wierdo.
I can't believe you took the step to supercars...I know you don't realize it, but you seem pretty retarded right now. I was talking about cars the common person drives and has available. 
The only reason you went to that extreme is because you know I'm right and you have no better argument.
Its okay, you seem like you need to be right about something for once in your life. I'll give it to you. You're right. Everyone should drive SUVs. The world would be a better place.


----------



## Old school (Mar 16, 2001)

*Re: (wiSCOnsinTerror)*

This was in Germany, so perhaps the speed was legal. Idiocy knows no national boundaries, though.








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMMsDyTkeIw&NR=1


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgyBC3UY6zM


----------



## sticks (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgyBC3UY6zM

that. blows. my. mind.


----------



## Lawl Master (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*

I feel like there were some real car loungers in the 3000gt versus crx video. All the ***** comments were priceless.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Mace_Windu)*

Bouncing Car
Sure it's been seen by everyone, but I don't remember it being posted yet


----------



## bighauler1 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: (Mace_Windu)*

You girls can whine all day about suv's all you want. We just bought a Yukon Denali XL, does it bother you? Yes my wife will drive it most of the time, but lets look at things.....
I can still tow loaded car trailers...
At 6'2", I can still fit in it.....
can still get bits and tools to work on the house, try that with my gli.....
um, my 6.2 at 400 hp will (and has) eat a lot of your compact cars with ease, and comfortably








I have squeezed just about 20mpg from it, on pump gas, and its not a hybrid, impressive for the size vehicle if you think about it.
plus it can do all this and still have three baby seats in it with room to spare for strollers and shopping items when needed to with the stability of awd..... all in one vehicle. They make sense. Just because they may have only 1 driver in them when you see them, doesn't mean they aren't serving other duties for their owners at other times. End the immature nonsense until you are educated enough to realize what you may see at the moment isn't always the whole picture. You dont like them, you don't have to own them, its simple.
Isn't this thread about cars doing dumb things anyway


_Modified by bighauler1 at 12:05 AM 11-16-2007_


----------



## Old school (Mar 16, 2001)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_Bouncing Car
Sure it's been seen by everyone, but I don't remember it being posted yet









That's in Quebec, it's frightening that I might be sharing the roads with that kid. At least his mother had the sense to come out at the end of the vid and demand his keys.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (bighauler1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bighauler1* »_You girls can whine all day about suv's all you want. We just bought a Yukon Denali XL, does it bother you? Yes my wife will drive it most of the time, but lets look at things.....
I can still tow loaded car trailers...
At 6'2", I can still fit in it.....
can still get bits and tools to work on the house, try that with my gli.....
um, my 6.2 at 400 hp will (and has) eat a lot of your compact cars with ease, and comfortably








I have squeezed just about 20mpg from it, on pump gas, and its not a hybrid, impressive for the size vehicle if you think about it.
plus it can do all this and still have three baby seats in it with room to spare for strollers and shopping items when needed to with the stability of awd..... all in one vehicle. They make sense. Just because they may have only 1 driver in them when you see them, doesn't mean they aren't serving other duties for their owners at other times. End the immature nonsense until you are educated enough to realize what you may see at the moment isn't always the whole picture. You dont like them, you don't have to own them, its simple.
Isn't this thread about cars doing dumb things anyway

_Modified by bighauler1 at 12:05 AM 11-16-2007_

way too serious up in this here thread. take your piece of **** denali thats way to big for the road and drive it off a cliff. 400hp is nothing in a 6000 pound car. you are just wasting gas to go nowhere.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_Bouncing Car
Sure it's been seen by everyone, but I don't remember it being posted yet









Along the same lines of the bouncing car:
http://www.break.com/index/carcoaster.html
And a classic one (don't recall seeing it yet in this thread but don't feel like looking through >60 pages to be sure either so sorry if it's a repost here):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BDk8Eztmh8


----------



## OoTLink (Dec 7, 2005)

The bouncing car one is hilarious. I keep watching it, and it gets funnier because of that VROOOM at the end .. it totally sounds like a crappy car xD


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: (OoTLink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OoTLink* »_because of that VROOOM at the end

More like a "plllbbbtttt!!!!"


----------



## OoTLink (Dec 7, 2005)

yeah XD
I'll raise ya 2:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfrrI8MxhEc


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (wiSCOnsinTerror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wiSCOnsinTerror* »_Vtak just kicked in yo!!1!
http://youtube.com/watch?v=qTF...lated

It may sound bad but I'm glad those idiots wrecked. Can't tell if they hit any innocent people on the road but it sounded like the guy filming (who must have be have seizures), their car hit the one that spun out...Idiots http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (B3passatBMX)*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=k0t...lated


----------



## Huckvw (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (bighauler1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bighauler1* »_my 6.2 at 400 hp will (and has) eat a lot of your compact cars with ease, and comfortably








I have squeezed just about 20mpg from it, on pump gas, and its not a hybrid, impressive for the size vehicle if you think about it.

Zero to 60 mph: 6.2 sec
Standing ¼-mile: 15.0 sec @ 94 mph
Top speed (governor limited): 107 mph
Braking, 70–0 mph: 187 ft
Roadholding, 300-ft-dia skidpad: 0.72 g
EPA fuel economy, city driving: 13 mpg
C/D-observed fuel economy: 12 mpg
http://www.caranddriver.com/sh....html
so you're getting nearly 100% better fuel economy than observed, that's pretty good driving.
And it sounds like you've been racing some slow cars if you've been "eating" compact cars "with ease."


----------



## Lawl Master (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_http://youtube.com/watch?v=k0t...lated
















Awesome vid, is it bad that I was smiling while millions of $ worth of damage was occuring?








Oh, and tell the mr. important XL Denali driver to GTFO. Keep the thread clean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

edit:







Stop arguing everyone. I want more good youtubes.


----------



## 1.8 Terbo (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (Huckvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Huckvw* »_
so you're getting nearly 100% better fuel economy than observed, that's pretty good driving.
And it sounds like you've been racing some slow cars if you've been "eating" compact cars "with ease."









You didn't actually think he had any truth behind those statements did you? I bet the only thing he loads up into his Denali is stuff from Costco's.


----------



## btruby1 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

holy fock. everythime i look, this thread has 2 more pages. 







for evereone, great sucess


----------



## 4690 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (vw_love2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_love2* »_









Wow.....just wow.


----------



## Old school (Mar 16, 2001)

*Re: (nicoli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nicoli* »_
Wow.....just wow.
















Yeah. I see a double wishbone and 4-bolt hub - Honda, figures.
Also, this kid is definitely doing it wrong. I don't know if it's a repost or not.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## Mace_Windu (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Old school* »_
Yeah. I see a double wishbone and 4-bolt hub - Honda, figures.
Also, this kid is definitely doing it wrong. I don't know if it's a repost or not.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated

repost


----------



## OoTLink (Dec 7, 2005)

This makes me sad


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Old school* »_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated

lol. wtf?
the kid crashes the car and his dad says he'll get a new bike at the end of the vid?








am i misunderstanding the vid or something?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (azn)*

It skipped. I bet one of the other kids (selfishly, but that's how you think as a child) was worried about his crushed bike under the car. The older kid told him to shut up because that obviously wasn't the biggest deal


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (vw_love2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_love2* »_









i...cant.....even


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

Painted plywood.....








The punchline is that the sign in the window is an advertisement and phone number for people that would like him to build him one.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (eunos94)*

Wow, even that wing didn't even come _close_ to making the NB look less like a handleless tuna basket.


----------



## Black Jetta GT (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: (Old school)*

Snapped this pic in Bolivia

I also saw a brand new Mk V Jetta there back in 2005. I thought it looked allright. 48 hours later, I see it again, with a huge freakin wing on the back 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (vw_love2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_love2* »_









i'm speachless


----------



## 4690 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

yeah. i have the tendency to do that to people


----------



## g60wcorrado (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (vw_love2)*


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (bighauler1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bighauler1* »_You girls can whine all day about suv's all you want. We just bought a Yukon Denali XL, 
*At 6'2", I can still fit in it.....*

That's not much of a feat...you're short. At that height, you should be able to fit into about 99% of the cars ever built, comfortably. I've run across two cars I had difficulty fitting into - an S2K and a Midget. VW never made a car that would be difficult for you to fit into, unless you're ginormous in other directions.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*

Enough of the OT banter. Nobody here wants or cares to debate the SUV crud. One moer OT post within this thread and I will be forced to issue a http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif


----------



## damion16v (May 9, 2002)

*Re: (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_Painted plywood.....










That must be the mother-in-law seating.


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (Old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Old school* »_
Yeah. I see a double wishbone and 4-bolt hub - Honda, figures.
Also, this kid is definitely doing it wrong. I don't know if it's a repost or not.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


Hey stupid, follow the link...
http://www.timelord-racing.com/alba/









_Quote »_Lightened front rotors (4lbs, 10oz each) with Carbotech KM pads
(also comes with non-drilled rotors, about 1lb heaver)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_Enough of the OT banter. Nobody here wants or cares to debate the SUV crud. One moer OT post within this thread and I will be forced to issue a http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif









Yeah guys seriously, this thread has been spectacular and entertaining.. if you want to bicker about who's MPG is bigger than compare them in the back room of a truck stop. for now drop it and back on topic...


































_Modified by ShadowGLI at 8:55 AM 11-16-2007_


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (Michael Blue)*

So when it's thought of as a Honda http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
But when it's discovered that it's a VW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Still think it's dumb, sorry...not safe at all.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

*Re: (vw_love2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_love2* »_









Needs more red rotors.


----------



## V-KLAN (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (abawp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abawp* »_I don't know if this gets classified as "doing it wrong." Looks like he is trying to pick up a grandma with that grocery getter

























LMFAO!!!! This thing used to be parked in town in front of a grocery store for about a year. They used it as an advertising deal until the store closed.


----------



## 4690 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (Egz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Egz* »_
Needs more red rotors.









it may not be doing it wrong to some of you, but to me. it's completely wrong.


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (vw_love2)*

Wow, I wonder what that Rabbit weights?


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (vw_love2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_love2* »_








OH MY


----------



## vuu16v2 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (vw_love2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_love2* »_








it may not be doing it wrong to some of you, but to me. it's completely wrong.

You don't know what doing it right is, how can you possibly know what doing it wrong is? Ignorance much?









_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_

Hey stupid, follow the link...
http://www.timelord-racing.com/alba/








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Exactly, none of you fools know WTF you're talking about. This car has real one-off parts on it and is specifically an auto-x car. Those brakes are more than enough to stop less than 1,800lbs. on a less than two minute course. And yes, that is a Honda-based front end. Get over the fact that for eons, Hondas had tons better suspension from the factory than most other econo-boxes. 
That car is probably THE fastest MKI on an auto-x course in the states in the right hands (the original builder could drive fairly well







). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (vuu16v2)*

No one said anything bad about the suspension. The brake rotor looks like it would just snap off if you stopped too hard








EDIT: also, there was no link in the thread, so what's the purpose of calling people stupid










_Modified by VDub2625 at 11:33 AM 11-16-2007_


----------



## nbvw (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_Painted plywood.....
The punchline is that the sign in the window is an advertisement and phone number for people that would like him to build him one.









post number to TCL


----------



## 4690 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (vuu16v2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vuu16v2* »_
Exactly, none of you fools know WTF you're talking about. This car has real one-off parts on it and is specifically an auto-x car. Those brakes are more than enough to stop less than 1,800lbs. on a less than two minute course. And yes, that is a Honda-based front end. Get over the fact that for eons, Hondas had tons better suspension from the factory than most other econo-boxes. 
That car is probably THE fastest MKI on an auto-x course in the states in the right hands (the original builder could drive fairly well







). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

continue to school me so i can not listen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
carry on with the doing it wrong pictures fellas.


----------



## vuu16v2 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

As I posted, on a "long", two-minute course, they proved to be more than adequate for a less than 1,800lb. Rabbit on 'roids. Heat soak on auto-x courses w/ really light vehicles is less of an issue than weight. Click the link and tell me there's any way they'd develope the rest of the car as much as they did and not have more than adequate braking? It's a Rabbit w/ a Bertil's Super-Vee head on it for cripe's sake, don't sweat the rotors.










_Modified by vuu16v2 at 11:39 AM 11-16-2007_


----------



## vuu16v2 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_EDIT: also, there was no link in the thread, so what's the purpose of calling people stupid









Didn't call anyone stupid, just ignorant. Which means people were commenting w/o knowing exactly what they were commenting on. That is ignorance. Stupidity is knowing the facts and still bad-mouthing the idea. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (vuu16v2)*

"Fools" isn't much better.
Funny how when we look at things about Hondas and assume something, it gets a laugh. Do the same on a VW, and people get all offended.
Hey, it looks funny. How are we supposed to know that, in context, it makes sense?


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (vuu16v2)*

as far as the brakes, its alot of cooling but on a light car with no LONG braking its fine. as long as its balanced its fine. Drilled rotors are more prone to cracking but if its balance and machined vs done by hand its fine. 
That is nothing compared to brake rotors on street bikes. those are crazy and "frail" rotors, but there is no weight so they are fine.


----------



## TRANX (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Slump)*

please don't get this one locked... take your chit chat to IM's please....
self bashing
i was doing it wrong


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Phrost)*

Probably almost nothing, if the rest of the car is like the rotors.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*

LAST WARNING! KEEP IT ON TOPIC AND NO ARGUING!







one more...and I http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif this.


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_LAST WARNING! KEEP IT ON TOPIC AND NO ARGUING!







one more...and I http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif this. 

Please no.. 
back on topic.. 
LOL WTF








I Ruv Rucky Sea StoRy
















damn hippies


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*

Is that last one supposed to be some kind of elephant?


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_damn hippies 

Do you have any more (slightly smaller if possible) pics of this thing? My brain is having a hard time understanding it..


----------



## Chameleon2 (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: (dab2000)*

it's called a Honda Element.
unfortunately, that pile of garbage is blocking the view.


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_I Ruv Rucky Sea StoRy









I actually love those vans.







Don't ask me to explain! What is that style called again?


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (Arsigi)*


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Arsigi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arsigi* »_
I actually love those vans.







Don't ask me to explain! What is that style called again?

I forget, but here are some more!
http://www.pinktentacle.com/20...-vans/


----------



## AudiGirl315 (Dec 26, 2000)

*Re: (Arsigi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arsigi* »_
I actually love those vans.







Don't ask me to explain! What is that style called again?


Dekatora


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue70beetle* »_ VW never made a car that would be difficult for you to fit into, unless you're ginormous in other directions.

I'm 6' and I can't fit into my buddy's Scirocco. Plenty of headroom, but no leg room.































_Modified by Neon Washer Nozzle at 1:46 PM 11-16-2007_


_Modified by Neon Washer Nozzle at 1:54 PM 11-16-2007_


----------



## eluwak (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_Painted plywood.....








The punchline is that the sign in the window is an advertisement and phone number for people that would like him to build him one.









I believe that's a drag reducing wing for improving fuel economy. There's a guy on TDIClub with a similar one that's made of aluminum (?).


----------



## NY New Yorker (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (NY New Yorker)*


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (StormChaser)*

You're merging wrong.


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (vw_love2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_love2* »_









At one time, this car belonged to a friend of mine. It is a very capable autocrosser, and he's road-raced it as well. The double wishbone design is vastly superior to the MacPherson strut arrangement in many, many ways, and yes, it does use a Honda wishbone. Whoopee. It works.
There is nothing on the car that I would consider "doing it wrong", as every single modification was done with going faster in mind. 
Just because someone doesn't understand or hasn't heard of something doesn't mean that they're stupid, and the word ignorant (while being the correct word to use in this situation) has developed a negative connotation.
Uninformed, maybe?


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (audivwdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audivwdave* »_









What's Calvin peeing on? Normally I see him on the back of a Ford, Chevy, or Dodge truck, peeing on one of the other three.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (Phrost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phrost* »_Wow, I wonder what that Rabbit weights?









You mean this one?

_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

_Modified by audivwdave at 1:50 PM 11-16-2007_


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_
At one time, this car belonged to a friend of mine. It is a very capable autocrosser, and he's road-raced it as well. The double wishbone design is vastly superior to the MacPherson strut arrangement in many, many ways, and yes, it does use a Honda wishbone. Whoopee. It works.
There is nothing on the car that I would consider "doing it wrong", as every single modification was done with going faster in mind. 
Just because someone doesn't understand or hasn't heard of something doesn't mean that they're stupid, and the word ignorant (while being the correct word to use in this situation) has developed a negative connotation.
Uninformed, maybe? 

There are many other ways I would try to reduce brake fade before I drilled out half of the rotor. If that rotor cracks, it would be long before it explodes.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*

Didn't they say like 5 posts ago to stop arguing about that crap. Q U I T I T


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_









That poor RX-7, looks so much like a sad beaten up face


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LI_HXC_VR6* »_
That poor RX-7, looks so much like a sad beaten up face









Yea, it looks like someone that got in a bar fight and lost.


----------



## beernutdrums (May 23, 2001)

*Re: (NY New Yorker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NY New Yorker* »_










piggy-backing is doing it wrong all of a sudden??








Looks silly i know, but that is totally doing it right (unless there is a story behind this...)


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (kickoutthelights)*


----------



## NY New Yorker (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: (kickoutthelights)*

So you’re telling us towing two heavy-duty trucks piggy backed off of one chain (the red truck) is right and/or safe? That’s setup is totally jury-rigged. What’s the turning radius like with that beast? You want your Passat towed and attached to two other tow trucks?


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I had no idea modding your car with wood body kits was so popular


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (kickoutthelights)*

its like looking at your reflection in the reflection of another mirror. How many tow trucks can you link together before its unsafe?


----------



## Import_RaGe (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*

66 pages of roffleness.
half my work day is gone, thanks.


----------



## AudiGirl315 (Dec 26, 2000)

*Re: (kickoutthelights)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kickoutthelights* »_
piggy-backing is doing it wrong all of a sudden??










In this state at least, it appears from the motor vehicle laws that more than one vehicle may be towed by a single vehicle, as long as all are attached via a conventional fifth wheel mount. Perhaps I'm reading it incorrectly, but dragging two vehicle by a chain is pretty "wrong."
NYS Motor Vehicle Law Title 3, Article 9, Section 375, if you care to look. 
edit: sorry, wrong section number


_Modified by AudiGirl315 at 3:52 PM 11-16-2007_


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_I had no idea modding your car with wood body kits was so popular









It's lightweight.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
It's lightweight.

****! My bad.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_I had no idea modding your car with wood body kits was so popular









It just blow my mind someone would spend so much time and money on something like that


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

Well this car parks by me everyday but now it is broken down in it's spot and hasn't moved in weeks.








If you think that sticker is cool, this Jedi Training School Graduate is better


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_
****! My bad.

You have to learn somehow


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (eluwak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eluwak* »_I believe that's a drag reducing wing for improving fuel economy. There's a guy on TDIClub with a similar one that's made of aluminum (?).

Correct, Ernie Rogers. And he holds the known fuel economy record for the US-spec 1.9L TDI - 78 MPG.


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*
































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_









It gives me wood







it's more funny becuase he wants 4500.. but I'm sure it's soo much becuase of that custom body kit


----------



## quadmasta (Oct 4, 2006)

Anybody know where I could pick up some of the lights he's got bolted to the crap wing? I need some of those housings for a serious project.
















What's wrong with a 1400 pound Caterham Super 7 that's obviously only a track car having crazily drilled brakes?


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

Please lets drop the brakes... The mods are waiting for a trigger to lock this.. no more bickering.. new pics please. 


















_Modified by ShadowGLI at 5:22 PM 11-16-2007_


----------



## HeadlinerG60 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*

Doing it wrong, Rapid City style:








Wal-Mart parking:


----------



## dustoff (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (michgo2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michgo2003* »_































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


i see this thing everyday, such a shame.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*



































































































































_Modified by Jetty! at 6:49 PM 11-16-2007_


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (HeadlinerG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HeadlinerG60* »_Doing it wrong, Rapid City style:

Pierre style, judging by the plate...


----------



## HeadlinerG60 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_
Pierre style, judging by the plate...









Damn, that's good.


----------



## xmaciek82x (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: (HeadlinerG60)*

If this is not "doing it wrong", then I don't know what is:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## Import_RaGe (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_ 









_Modified by Jetty! at 6:49 PM 11-16-2007_

..how?


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_

















Both of these are awesome.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_
Both of these are awesome.

I just wanted do share them since i found them.


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (Jetty!)*









More info on this here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3308636







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The blue one must be an earlier concept... looks a bit different.


_Modified by Arsigi at 4:34 PM 11-16-2007_


----------



## c2tmdsn (Jul 6, 2006)

was driving to work when i saw this...


----------



## anon_az (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (michgo2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michgo2003* »_



















_Modified by anon_az at 8:21 PM 11-16-2007_


----------



## anon_az (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_











wow, it's got a comb over...


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

VW did it wrong when they designed this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPpU5azjCB8


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (Triumph)*

That bus was weighted down with sandbags...


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_









No she's doing something *right*, whatever it is, if that thing isn't underwater. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## goofyboots (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (ramon.)*

oh yeah, speed holes.


----------



## LKR32 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (goofyboots)*

^^^^^
Damn


----------



## gtiguy1994 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: (Jetty!)*



Jetty! said:


> Jetty! said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone else see the guys face perfectly comming out of the EAR??? LOL


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (michgo2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michgo2003* »_















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Reminds me of Jeremy Clarkson's face when he was driving the Atom.
Wow, page 50 and 67! I feel special








EDIT: beat to it







but I'm not giving up my spot!










_Modified by VDub2625 at 11:49 PM 11-16-2007_


----------



## 1.8 Terbo (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

This is a repost, but...just watch till the end!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1-h1A-Hi2A&NR=1


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (TRANX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TRANX* »_
self bashing
i was doing it wrong











Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## OoTLink (Dec 7, 2005)

Doing it right vs doing it wrong.















Oh yeah, and I forgot this one.










_Modified by OoTLink at 11:35 PM 11-16-2007_


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (OoTLink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OoTLink* »_








Doing it right vs doing it wrong.

















Since you posted up the 300C, how about the doing it right version of the _exact same car design_...now which one came first? 








Major automaker blatantly copying the design of a particular luxury car = doing it wrong.
Automotive media absolutely _raving_ about how great the design is, and subsequently, how great the copying automaker is = doing it wrong.


----------



## wiSCOnsinTerror (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (dab2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dab2000* »_That bus was weighted down with sandbags...

Yeah they were testing the wall not the car. So it was faster than they usually test them + filled with sandbags


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue70beetle* »_
Since you posted up the 300C, how about the doing it right version of the _exact same car design_...now which one came first? 








Major automaker blatantly copying the design of a particular luxury car = doing it wrong.
Automotive media absolutely _raving_ about how great the design is, and subsequently, how great the copying automaker is = doing it wrong.

of course, because none of the previous 300 cars count right?


----------



## TabulaVicious (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Phrost)*

Uh oh, dad's going to be angry!









The same kid 25 years later.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (TabulaVicious)*

I'm just gonna go ahead and say it now: that guy is in the Mk2 forums, he wasn't driving, but it still is funny


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (Arsigi)*









Ahh what a classic. Not many people notice, but check out the side exit exhaust,


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_








Ahh what a classic. Not many people notice, but check out the side exit exhaust,









Haha, I noticed that first time around








Probably makes that Geo hit 18's...in the 1/8


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (silvERia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvERia* »_
of course, because none of the previous 300 cars count right?

It's their name; they can use it on a minivan or econobox, for all I care. I was just pointing out that the design they happened to pair with the name in its current form is a carbon copy of an existing major-status-symbol-caliber luxury car. Then the automotive journalists went nuts over what a great looking car it was (didn't take any special effort on the part of the DCX design group at the time), and the general public, of course, jumped at the opportunity to own a Bentley for about $25k. If you do that in print, it's called plagiarism...when you do it with something a bit more abstract, like a car design, it's called..._doing it wrong._


----------



## SiviK (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*

Not to mention when they add the "Bentley" grill to the 300


----------



## munkey (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (TabulaVicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TabulaVicious* »_










what was the thread this picture came from called again?


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue70beetle* »_
It's their name; they can use it on a minivan or econobox, for all I care. I was just pointing out that the design they happened to pair with the name in its current form is a carbon copy of an existing major-status-symbol-caliber luxury car. Then the automotive journalists went nuts over what a great looking car it was (didn't take any special effort on the part of the DCX design group at the time), and the general public, of course, jumped at the opportunity to own a Bentley for about $25k. If you do that in print, it's called plagiarism...when you do it with something a bit more abstract, like a car design, it's called..._doing it wrong._









you completely missed my point...do you know what the other 300 cars looked like prior to 1990?


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

*Re: (silvERia)*









'33 Ford wheels. 
-GP


----------



## OoTLink (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm not seeing the whole Bentley ripoff thing. They both have 2 lights and a mesh, square-ish grille. 
Besides, what about this?
















If Chrysler ripped off Bentley, at least they did something creative. Instead of, ya know, ripping off BMW (who ripped off Ford) like the rest of the car industry loves to.


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (OoTLink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OoTLink* »_ 
Besides, what about this?
















If Chrysler ripped off Bentley, at least they did something creative. Instead of, ya know, ripping off BMW (who ripped off Ford) like the rest of the car industry loves to. 


Haha yeah Ive always said why is everyone doing the same back door glass the same?


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

sorry, but what was that design element called?
hoffmeister kink or something?


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (OoTLink)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
He was doing it right until the end....


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (TabulaVicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TabulaVicious* »_










BATAN FOR PRESIDENT!


----------



## yellowbird (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (VegasJetta)*

thats a whole lotta oil....


----------



## Mace_Windu (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (yellowbird)*

the dude in the Porsche picture looks like Peja Stojakovic


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (WD-40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WD-40* »_

Sorry, I couldn't resist.

















That is AWESOME!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (OoTLink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OoTLink* »_I'm not seeing the whole Bentley ripoff thing. They both have 2 lights and a mesh, square-ish grille. 
Besides, what about this?
















If Chrysler ripped off Bentley, at least they did something creative. Instead of, ya know, ripping off BMW (who ripped off Ford) like the rest of the car industry loves to. 

That is ridiculous, throw in the Altima, Mazda 3 and Maxima and they all have the same damn C-pillar.


----------



## Batan (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: (TabulaVicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TabulaVicious* »_
Uh oh, dad's going to be angry!









The same kid 25 years later.


















The guy in the second picture would be me. And I'd advise taking it off. Any idiot can see a guy coming out of a driver's seat.
Here's the real life version:










_Modified by Batan at 6:25 PM 11-17-2007_


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (Batan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Batan* »_The guy in the second picture would be me. 

So what's the story? What happened?


----------



## Batan (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: (WD-40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WD-40* »_
So what's the story? What happened?

It was I think about 3 years ago(?). I was in the car and the guy was showing off, not having ANY experience driving a 911, and he drove through a residential part of town(







). Took a corner fast, and the back wheels touched gravely sand that was on the sufrace of the road towards the curbs. Then he lifted off...















Next thing you know, the car is in someone's front yard and he barely missed the tree. You can see the side is scraped, that is from that tree. The door flew open and a lot of dirt flew in. It was even in my mouth(eww!).
The car was his brother in laws. It actually ended up good for him because he as selling it and the insurance gave him way more then it's worth, then he bought it back and sold it for parts and made even more on it. LOL


----------



## Mk3_Katinga (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (Batan)*

you can see the other guy getting out of the drivers side door!!!!.....why did people assume the guy on the passenger side of the porsche was driving


----------



## Batan (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mk3_Katinga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk3_Katinga* »_you can see the other guy getting out of the drivers side door!!!!.....why did people assume the guy on the passenger side of the porsche was driving









Because some people think they are really funny, it's quite pathetic actually.
Yes, that is indeed the driver. I would have gotten hurt if we hit that tree head on.


----------



## Mk3_Katinga (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (Batan)*

should have made that picture into something along the lines of you kicking the side of the porsche and sayen "dont f*** with me" 
(your right leg is blurry as if it was moving) so it would make sense http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (Mk3_Katinga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk3_Katinga* »_you can see the other guy getting out of the drivers side door!!!!.....why did people assume the guy on the passenger side of the porsche was driving









They were doing it wrong!


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (Batan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Batan* »_ Any idiot can see a guy coming out of a driver's seat

haha, not till you pointed it out because we were all to busy laughin at the pic and lookin at the dent, oil, and how bad that car was banged up to realize a blur'd person comin out the driver side.


----------



## Batan (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_
haha, not till you pointed it out because we were all to busy laughin at the pic and lookin at the dent, oil, and how bad that car was banged up to realize a blur'd person comin out the driver side.

That doesn't make it any less retarded. Originally there were few images showing the damage and the car being towed away. Some idiot decided to draw his own conclusion w/o rading any of the story or looking closely at the images. Now, it was about 3 years back and I don't know where the thread is now. I don't know if the idiot is the person who posted this image above or if it was somebody else that PSed it and he just saved it. It does not matter, I was not driving and I could have gotten hurt, that's all.


----------



## OoTLink (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (1SICKLEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1SICKLEX* »_
That is ridiculous, throw in the Altima, Mazda 3 and Maxima and they all have the same damn C-pillar.

I thought I had the Altima in there. Oops. *looks* yeah I forgot it.


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (Batan)*

Guess what, nobody cares that it wasn't you driving. 99.99% of the people here don't know you and will likely never meet you. So as far as we're concerned, you're just a random guy on the internet.


----------



## BeaArthur (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: (Triumph)*

Exactly, and calling someone an "e-thug retard" and then posting a pic of you giving the finger doesn't help. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Batan (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: (BeaArthur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Triumph* »_Guess what, nobody cares that it wasn't you driving. 99.99% of the people here don't know you and will likely never meet you. So as far as we're concerned, you're just a random guy on the internet.

Of course if it was you, you would not care. C'mon...


_Quote, originally posted by *BeaArthur* »_Exactly, and calling someone an "e-thug retard" and then posting a pic of you giving the finger doesn't help. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Yes, I forgot that the internet is the opposite of real life, thus I'm the bad guy here.


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

ok. no more bickering! it'd suck to get this thread locked!!!


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (Triumph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Triumph* »_Guess what, nobody cares that it wasn't you driving. 99.99% of the people here don't know you and will likely never meet you. So as far as we're concerned, you're just a random guy on the internet.

You've got to give the guy a little bit of a break here... after all, people who have no idea what was going on or who the hell he is spend their time making and posting pictures about how much of a "dumbass" they think he is.
It's not like he's the kid who posed with his GTI and then got mad because people made fun of him for it... we've posted him on this thread already, haven't we?


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_
You've got to give the guy a little bit of a break here... after all, people who have no idea what was going on or who the hell he is spend their time making and posting pictures about how much of a "dumbass" they think he is.
It's not like he's the kid who posed with his GTI and then got mad because people made fun of him for it... we've posted him on this thread already, haven't we?

possibly....but it cant hurt to post again!


----------



## DmanLT21 (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (azn)*


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (DmanLT21)*


































































and you know what, it probably was you who crashed the porsche, and the guy getting out of the driverseat is probably the tow truck driver locking the steering wheel or something since it dont seem to be going on a flatbed. 


_Modified by matoo at 11:50 PM 11-17-2007_


----------



## matoo (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: (ramon.)*

Keep this on topic please folks.


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (matoo)*









He's saving a B-17E, which is nice(technically a converted B-17E to XC-108A status), but the truck looks a little small by comparison


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (BattleRabbit)*


----------



## irsa76 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (not SoQuick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not SoQuick* »_









Damm, I didn't think old Datsun 720s rusted that bad.
At least it looks like it WAS a 720.








I think I know exactly where that photo was taken. I suspect I might even know those involved.
Unless its more common then I thought.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (not SoQuick)*

















Sorry if this has already been posted.


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JOHNS92JETTA* »_
















Sorry if this has already been posted.

I towed for alot of years and have come across and done more than you could imagine but this about tops the cake








next time I go to my parrents I'll grab my old pics and host some


----------



## irsa76 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JOHNS92JETTA* »_
















Sorry if this has already been posted.

What? They couldn't find a crane?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (not SoQuick)*

THose aren't the same car btw 9even though the situation looks very simialr).
The top one, are they using the smaller truck piggybacked on top of the big truck to pull the car off the wall without dropping it too far? What's with the truck skidmarks all over the street?


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_THose aren't the same car btw 9even though the situation looks very simialr).


they look the same to me


----------



## Mk3_Katinga (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (VWJETTACOUPE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJETTACOUPE* »_
they look the same to me









ye same here, the fence is exactly the same, there is the right amount of snow and incline colour of grass, everything matches even the cars wheels, colour and angle.
only thing is the left tailight, its white, and the right tailight is red








BUT you can make out the truck on top of the truck in the second pic on the left side of the pic, see the side mirror way toooo high to be a truck on the road. it has to be the same unless the same exact trucks and two different cars did the same thing


_Modified by Mk3_Katinga at 3:56 AM 11-18-2007_


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (Mk3_Katinga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk3_Katinga* »_
only thing is the left tailight, its white, and the right tailight is red










when he went through the fence it probably shattered the one light that looks clear


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (VWJETTACOUPE)*

Dammit, you're right. I saw the (shattered) clear lens and for some reason it looked like a Honda/Mitsubitshi to me


----------



## AuForm (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: (Old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Old school* »_This was in Germany, so perhaps the speed was legal. Idiocy knows no national boundaries, though.








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMMsDyTkeIw&NR=1

The car was a BMW, the video was edited by a VW site. And only certain section of the autobahn (highway) have no speed limit, and he was driving in a build up area going almost three times the legal limit.


----------



## AuForm (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: (gti_matt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti_matt* »_
Along the same lines of the bouncing car:
http://www.break.com/index/carcoaster.html


Watch the dog.


----------



## Flipflops365 (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (AuForm)*


----------



## AuForm (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_Painted plywood.....








The punchline is that the sign in the window is an advertisement and phone number for people that would like him to build him one.









That wing was engineered by a 'tex member, and reduces fuel consumption by 5-8% percent, depending on speed.
http://max-mpg.com/


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (irsa76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *irsa76* »_
What? They couldn't find a crane?

dont even need a crane just winch the car back up the drop from the top







a couple of snatchblocks (pulleys for cable) and a roll back and the car is off and I'd be onto the next worst case I'd need the wrecker and a roll back but stacking thoses trucks is just


----------



## bartekb93 (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: (quadmasta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quadmasta* »_
















What's wrong with a 1400 pound Caterham Super 7 that's obviously only a track car having crazily drilled brakes?

It's not a track (road race) car. It's an auto-x car. Reason for the brakes might be to 
a) reduce unsprung weight, 
b) reduce front brake grip, same thing people do with STS2 miatas, where it's really easy to lock up the fronts and having smaller contact patch between the rotor and brake pad allows to modulate the brakes better. Not uncommon to run stock brake pads up front and something more aggressive in the back either.
http://forum.miata.net/vb/showthread.php?t=252882

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by bartekb93 at 11:19 AM 11-18-2007_


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

*Re: (BattleRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BattleRabbit* »_ http://www.aerovintage.com/rat/rat9.jpg
He's saving a B-17E, which is nice(technically a converted B-17E to XC-108A status), but the truck looks a little small by comparison









I was thinking the other way. I know the 17 is missing the wings, and half of the back, but it looks really small in that picture.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (Egz)*

Koreans have strange tastes in accessorizing their vehicles.
















































































This looks like it might be useful, though: a rear window mirror for parking.








And this is not an add-on. It is the actual grille that the Mazda 929-based Kia Potentia came with. Hey, at least they chose a pretty good RWD sedan to make look like a Mercedes!


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

Is that a 4-door Festiva? Clearly, it has power. The extra pair of doors must be what make it capable of being a limousine.
A friend of mine had one in high school (after he retired a '76 Riviera) - not a lot of power, but that thing was indestructible.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*

How to take your competitor out of the race:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-LNgYqeHHo


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

One more stupid youtube video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue70beetle* »_Is that a 4-door Festiva? Clearly, it has power. The extra pair of doors must be what make it capable of being a limousine.
A friend of mine had one in high school (after he retired a '76 Riviera) - not a lot of power, but that thing was indestructible.

It is the Kia Pride, the KDM version of what was sold here as the Ford Festiva. In addition to the two-door hatchback we got, they also had four-door hatchback, four-door wagon, and four-door sedan versions.
























Based on the photos on this site, it seems like almost every car in Korea has side window rain shades, extra bumper moldings, and mudflaps.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_One more stupid youtube video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated

That hub cap just cold clocked him


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Wow, I actually kinda like the Pride wagon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Anyway, the Pride and Festiva have another sibling, this one made in Japan - the Mazda 121.
Ford commissioned Mazda to design a subcompact for Kia to produce for sale in North America. The results were the Japanese-built Mazda 121, and the Korean-built Kia Pride and Ford Festiva. The engines used were actually in the Mazda B-series, which was also used in the Miata, 323, Protege, and Escort/Tracer (the 1.8L versions), just for the record. (And, yes, engine swaps from all of the above have been done.)
Also, the Ford Aspire/Kia Avella rides on the same platform.


----------



## MattsMk2 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JOHNS92JETTA* »_
That hub cap just cold clocked him









i thought BOOM HEADSHOT


----------



## 4690 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (MattsMk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattsMk2* »_
i thought BOOM HEADSHOT


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_One more stupid youtube video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated

oh man that looked painful, at least he got knocked out


----------



## Huckvw (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (MattsMk2)*


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Huckvw)*

Now, I know Minis have been used as rally cars for years (in addition to a ton of other FWD cars), but it seems it would be a lot easier to pick up the drift and hold the line with RWD.


----------



## Huckvw (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue70beetle* »_Now, I know Minis have been used as rally cars for years (in addition to a ton of other FWD cars), but it seems it would be a lot easier to pick up the drift and hold the line with RWD.

that was actually my friend driving, he'd done that turn correct a few times before this happened. It was more a of "you're doing the drift wrong" than a fwd rallye thing.
The car was fine, he managed to save it before it got worse (although I didn't catch it because after I snapped that last shot I jumped behind a tree), but all he did was just rake a few leaves.


----------



## niels.d (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_THose aren't the same car btw 9even though the situation looks very simialr).


I know for a fact thats the same car, as I remember when that happened, and that is just down the street from where I lived last year. As others said, the "clear tail" is just a shattered light, unless they swapped out their tails and did the exact same thing again, cause thats the same car and same house.


----------



## 4690 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (Huckvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Huckvw* »_
The car was fine, he managed to save it before it got worse (although I didn't catch it because after I snapped that last shot I jumped behind a tree), but all he did was just rake a few leaves.

did he try it again after that?


----------



## HenkanDDR (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (DmanLT21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DmanLT21* »_

















A classic, it reads (in Swedish):
"Modding a Volvo is like putting make-up on a pig"
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mkv4sho (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (HenkanDDR)*

was a lurker, but heres my contribution: 










































(apparantly its supposed to be a supra of some sort)






































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DmanLT21 (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (HenkanDDR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HenkanDDR* »_














A classic, it reads (in Swedish):
"Modding a Volvo is like putting make-up on a pig"
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Hahaha... Awesome. I was just gonna ask if anyone knows what that means.


----------



## MKII GTI (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_One more stupid youtube video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated

LOL I just laughed for about 5 minutes after watching that, thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (mkv4sho)*

Anyone have the story behind the center breaking out of that wheel? I can't imagine that just sort of happened...


----------



## DmanLT21 (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue70beetle* »_Anyone have the story behind the center breaking out of that wheel? I can't imagine that just sort of happened...

Not unusual to happen in accident... Especially with crappy alloys. I guess a really bad pothole, or a few crubs, and burshes could do it too...


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue70beetle* »_Anyone have the story behind the center breaking out of that wheel? I can't imagine that just sort of happened...

going into a curb sideways is an easy way to do that


----------



## Huckvw (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (vw_love2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_love2* »_
did he try it again after that?

i think we did twice more on that corner, and then a few more shots on some others.
That poor car....


----------



## Ben. (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (GolfTango)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfTango* »_









If that were a VW or BMW you'd be calling it "mad euro".


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Ben.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ben.* »_
If that were a VW or BMW you'd be calling it "mad euro". 

No, the tires aren't stretched.


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*

Looks mad messican to me


----------



## 4690 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (Ben.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Huckvw* »_
i think we did twice more on that corner, and then a few more shots on some others.
That poor car....









_Quote, originally posted by *Ben.* »_
If that were a VW or BMW you'd be calling it "mad euro". 

sportmaxx!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Phrost)*

The guy in this thread is DOING IT WRONG! http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3549308


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (Ben.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ben.* »_If that were a VW or BMW you'd be calling it "mad euro".

No, in Europe the tread of the tire is not allowed to stick out any farther than the car's body. That's where the whole stretching craze came from: the rules don't say anything about the _wheels_ sticking out, just the tires' tread.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_The guy in this thread is DOING IT WRONG! http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3549308

The poster or subject of the video?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (B3passatBMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3passatBMX* »_
The poster or subject of the video?

Sorry, subject of the video.


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
No, in Europe the tread of the tire is not allowed to stick out any farther than the car's body. That's where the whole stretching craze came from: the rules don't say anything about the _wheels_ sticking out, just the tires' tread.


Thanks. Didn't know that.


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (CarLuvrSD)*

From another post suprised its not in here yet.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (audivwdave)*

it's amazing the amount of talented work and money go into some of these outlandish outcomes of cars.


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_it's amazing the amount of *talented work* and money go into some of these outlandish outcomes of cars.


i'm sorry, what talented work?


----------



## Special_ed_ted (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (audivwdave)*

all this boils down to is creativity without taste.


----------



## Apollo-Soyuz 1975 (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (Special_ed_ted)*

Michael Schumacher did it wrong in the 1997 Formula 1 finale at Jerez:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5y7w1IxUzc


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (Apollo-Soyuz 1975)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Apollo-Soyuz 1975* »_Michael Schumacher did it wrong in the 1997 Formula 1 finale at Jerez:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5y7w1IxUzc

I remember that, that was back in 97... man time is going by fast


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: (DmanLT21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DmanLT21* »_
Not unusual to happen in accident... Especially with crappy alloys. I guess a really bad pothole, or a few crubs, and burshes could do it too...









That must have been an interesting wreck. BBS RC's just took a hell of a beating!


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (vw_love2)*


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (audivwdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audivwdave* »_From another post suprised its not in here yet.

























I don't even know what that used to be!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

it started life as a neon...


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_it started life as a neon...

Oh thank god. I was worried it used to be a good car.


----------



## Misfit (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_it started life as a neon...

ha im glad i wasnt the only one who knew that. top of the valve cover really gives it away.
edit: w00t 70 pages!


----------



## PineappleMonkey (Mar 2, 2000)

*Re: (Misfit)*

*Epic!!*


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (PineappleMonkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PineappleMonkey* »_*Epic!!*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good thread Sir!


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (BLKonBLKMKVGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKonBLKMKVGTI* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good thread Sir!

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (azn)*

PineappleMonkey for president!


----------



## Jurgy (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (VegasJetta)*

A couple I saw today in Jerome:








Somethings just not right here...
And then this:








Hopefully neither of these are reposts...


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)




----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (l5gcw0b)*

Is THAT what happens when Rangers have sex with Jettas?
or








or








or


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (l5gcw0b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l5gcw0b* »_









At what point does bull****ting about putting a truck bed on the back of a Jetta become the act of actually doing it. people are nuts..


----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: (976-RADD)*

Monday bump!

MOOOOOOOOORE !!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andyA6* »_Monday bump!

MOOOOOOOOORE !!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


ok....








New Chain link hood, its lighter than carbon fiber





















































































































































maybe ^ his nick name is Hi-C yo!








and a quote from inside the donk forums:
Do any of these cars have a 1.8T in them? because then they would never lose... even though they would probably never move.








And whats really wrong in this one?








can't figure it out.
















































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irlNa5SmdPI
















and a funny comparison:
















lights on wheels=doing it wrong
































Don't do it! You'll cut your finger off in that spinnaz!








And best for last!


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (l5gcw0b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l5gcw0b* »_









The Confederate flag explains it all... ********


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (Marshmallow Man)*

The chainlink bonnet is str8 ballin', yo! I kind of like it in a weird, twisted way. It has LeMons written all over it.
I also think the Skittles box is done right. The speaker grates done up as candy bits is very in-theme and nicely executed.


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (atomicalex)*

So its official - Page 70 consists of ALOT of drug money, and a few ********...


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (atomicalex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atomicalex* »_The chainlink bonnet is str8 ballin', yo! I kind of like it in a weird, twisted way. It has LeMons written all over it.
I also think the Skittles box is done right. The speaker grates done up as candy bits is very in-theme and nicely executed.

I guess I'm just not one for the "product" modding


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (VegasJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasJetta* »_So its official - Page 70 consists of ALOT of drug money, and a few ********...


Feeling at home?


----------



## suareezay (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: (VegasJetta)*

Whats with the random white kid in the backseat? hostage?


----------



## handlestolen (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: (Marshmallow Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marshmallow Man* »_










that stinks.
do they just pick a random product to pimp?


_Quote, originally posted by *Marshmallow Man* »_


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (handlestolen)*









Totally not a photoshop...Definetly 100% real..see through rear bumper and all.


----------



## anon_az (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Marshmallow Man)*

A Donk car show is the equivilent of the automotive special olympics, I can't wait until that fad goes away...ugh.


----------



## Green2Delta (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: (Marshmallow Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marshmallow Man* »_































Yeah I need to know the story on these guys. Are they the new Icy Hot Stunnaz?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_Koreans have strange tastes in accessorizing their vehicles.


Thats funny, theres an Asian guy around here with a white Camry coupe with a red "POWER" sticker down on the rear quarter panels


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*

Chicago Bear, Devon Hester trying to fit in with the Locals







. (Bears practice area is in the 3rd richest suburb in the US, fyi)








Yes those are Louis Vuitton Logos.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

is it just me or does the one on the right look like wierd al.


----------



## Huckvw (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_Chicago Bear, Devon Hester trying to fit in with the Locals







. (Bears practice area is in the 3rd richest suburb in the US, fyi)








Yes those are Louis Vuitton Logos.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Nice fuel filler cap!








Is that illegal?


----------



## HeadlinerG60 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_
Nice fuel filler cap!








Is that illegal?








A lot of cars had them under the plates in the '70s and early '80s


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (HeadlinerG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HeadlinerG60* »_







A lot of cars had them under the plates in the '70s and early '80s









Like EVERY car that looks like that had them there.. it was super common.


----------



## HeadlinerG60 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*

The family truckster didn't IIRC


----------



## DIAF (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: (HeadlinerG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HeadlinerG60* »_







A lot of cars had them under the plates in the '70s and early '80s









Lol...he wasn't alive then!








14 years old...little whippersnapper.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (DIAF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DIAF* »_
Lol...he wasn't alive then!








14 years old...little whippersnapper.

Oh haha


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (DIAF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DIAF* »_
Lol...he wasn't alive then!








14 years old...little whippersnapper.

Sad part is he wasn't alive AT ALL in the 80s. More like Circa 1993. I had a blast in the 80s


----------



## beernutdrums (May 23, 2001)

*Re: (sump22)*









don't think this has been added yet... although who knows at 70 pages!


----------



## thickox (May 21, 2005)

*Re: (Huckvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Huckvw* »_ 









Is it me or are these guys like 4 feet tall? I figure each wheel is about 24" and stacked it would be around eye level. When did the smurfs turn into ********?


_Modified by thickox at 12:42 PM 11-19-2007_


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re:*

I guess as a cat ass warming it's doing it rightly


----------



## Special_ed_ted (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (thickox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thickox* »_
Is it me or are these guys like 4 feet tall? I'm figure each wheel is about 24" and stacked it would be around eye level. When did the smurfs turn into ********?

...i think you're right. if i was wearing the same shorts as the guy on the left i think they'd barely reach my knees. but he managed to make them into pants...sorta


----------



## HeadlinerG60 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: (Huckvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Huckvw* »_

























If I was his parent, I'd choke him out.


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (suareezay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suareezay* »_Whats with the random white kid in the backseat? hostage?

















No, remarkably I think that may be Snoop Dogg... probably his son's friend, though I don't see his son anywhere....


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Smokeajayaday)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Smokeajayaday* »_I guess as a cat ass warming it's doing it rightly


















More wrong:


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Ryukein)*











_Modified by sump22 at 2:44 PM 11-19-2007_


----------



## HeadlinerG60 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_









Blue question marks are definitely doing it wrong


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (BattleRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BattleRabbit* »_
No, remarkably I think that may be Snoop Dogg... probably his son's friend, though I don't see his son anywhere....

I don't think that's Snoop, but the kid in the back is probably related to the guy riding shotgun, he look white..


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (HeadlinerG60)*

Calm down, I fixed it







The photoname had unsavory language in it, so I had to rename and rehost.


----------



## HeadlinerG60 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: (sump22)*


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Re: (HeadlinerG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HeadlinerG60* »_Blue question marks are definitely doing it wrong

Agreed


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_
Agreed


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_Calm down, I fixed it







The photoname had unsavory language in it, so I had to rename and rehost.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Re: (sump22)*

Oh, I see it now. What is it?


----------



## HeadlinerG60 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Ryukein)*

This entire thread is suitable for an ab workout. I laughed so much. Great stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_Oh, I see it now. What is it?

No idea, a brown car with a green bumper, something european it looks like.


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: Re: (sump22)*









Snow in Seattle? IIRC, there are a couple of used car lots @ 117th & LCW.
(used to live about 6 blocks from there)


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Re: (CasaDelShawn)*

^^I actually like those wheels... Just not on a donk


----------



## Wagon mafya (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Ryukein)*

dont remember if its a repost.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Wagon mafya)*

Nope, not a repost. But it is doing it wrong. Nice seats though.


----------



## 4690 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Re: (CasaDelShawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_










i think these are only doing it wrong if they keep the stock brakes. which i saw yesterday







he still had drums in the rear


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: Re: (CasaDelShawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_








Snow in Seattle? 

No, driving a rwd with the lo pro in da snow...yo


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (dab2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dab2000* »_
I don't think that's Snoop, but the kid in the back is probably related to the guy riding shotgun, he look white..

definatly not snoop - not even close haha
I can't think of who he looks like, but it is some rapper/actor guy.


----------



## vwdgood (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (HeadlinerG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HeadlinerG60* »_
If I was his parent, I'd choke him out. 

i would have put him in the microwave when he was younger


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (Huckvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Huckvw* »_










Wow that kid is so ugly


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (audivwdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audivwdave* »_
Wow that kid is so ugly 

And lol at the baseball bat and grillzzzzz


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (Marshmallow Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marshmallow Man* »_










The background of this picture is great!


----------



## mycarsux (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_
The background of this picture is great!

Kind of says it all, really.


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (audivwdave)*

and why did he have to pose with his d1ldo?


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_it started life as a neon...

With a three-speed automatic!


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_
And lol at the baseball bat and grillzzzzz

whats funny is that is probably one of those mini baseball bats but since he's so small it looks normal sized (<lack of propa English)


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
With a three-speed automatic!










Considering the rest of the car...the fact it's an auto is the least of my concerns


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (thickox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thickox* »_
Is it me or are these guys like 4 feet tall? I figure each wheel is about 24" and stacked it would be around eye level. When did the smurfs turn into ********?


Nah, dey leanin back and rockin wit it, yo...










_Modified by VegasJetta at 2:47 PM 11-19-2007_


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (kickoutthelights)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kickoutthelights* »_








don't think this has been added yet... although who knows at 70 pages!










Funny thing...I was going to save this pic, and my saved options took me to my last folder...My Ford "Mustang" folder...I went ahead and saved it there.


----------



## eddie291 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (Huckvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Huckvw* »_









*sigh* i wasnt surprised at all to see a florida plate on that car.


----------



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)

that kid is so funny looking..............DA WIP....his ears......the bat.....the white T......the hair..........The Skinnyness.......FckN AA


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (suareezay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suareezay* »_Whats with the random white kid in the backseat? hostage?









Dude... that's not a random white kid. That's Michael Jackson!


----------



## bluetapedr3w (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (Arsigi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arsigi* »_
Dude... that's not a random white kid. That's Michael Jackson!









he's got a point.. they're both pretty ugly lookin


----------



## HeadlinerG60 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: (bluetapedr3w)*

What's that kid's MySpace page link? I'd like to add him to my friends list


----------



## sun chips (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (Dozier)*

Right! haha, I'd love to see that clown roll through my old hood in "da wip." The FL plate alone would attract the wrong attention. Then let him get out with the bat in his hand, my my, he'd be in for the beatdown of his life.


----------



## FLY-GTI1 (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: (sun chips)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sun chips* »_Right! haha, I'd love to see that clown roll through my old hood in "da wip." The FL plate alone would attract the wrong attention. Then let him get out with the bat in his hand, my my, he'd be in for the beatdown of his life.

Easy there Vermont.


----------



## sun chips (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (FLY-GTI1)*

"Old" hood = Dorchester, MA. Know anything about the area? I'm one of the rare success stories who had the grit/luck to make it to college. All of the old buddies are still on the block.


_Modified by sun chips at 9:23 PM 11-19-2007_


----------



## xjzhx (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (FLY-GTI1)*

^^^






















precisely what i was thinking.


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Dozier)*

Heres a fresh one. The owner of the "snake" car has a friend. A local forum member finally snapped a pic of this awesome machine, parked diagonally in front of a convent of all places. Check out that park job! He used to own a Neon with "firefly" all over it, he then owned a short-lived Acclaim or something covered in white stripe tape, and he graduated to the Aerostar. He cruises with "snake", and they have a whole bunch of other friends with similar poor taste. Enjoy! 



























Snake pic again:










_Modified by jettagli1991 at 2:24 AM 11-20-2007_


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

I really wouldn't call this "doing it wrong" it's more of a "Why would you? and Where can i get one?"
http://youtube.com/watch?v=qmKcM8B2ToY


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dakotaracer71* »_I really wouldn't call this "doing it wrong" it's more of a "Why would you? and Where can i get one?"
http://youtube.com/watch?v=qmKcM8B2ToY

Definetly not doing it wrong...OMFG, it even has wheelie bars







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SebringMGB (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: (abawp)*

^^^
http://www.stiatv.co.nz/








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Deserves its own thread.


----------



## Akaten (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: ALL*


----------



## Lawl Master (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dakotaracer71* »_I really wouldn't call this "doing it wrong" it's more of a "Why would you? and Where can i get one?"
http://youtube.com/watch?v=qmKcM8B2ToY


I got bored 3 minutes in when they never wound it past 3000 rpms. I promptly switched to the "wrestling divas go ATVing" video which was much more interesting.


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dakotaracer71* »_I really wouldn't call this "doing it wrong" it's more of a "Why would you? and Where can i get one?"
http://youtube.com/watch?v=qmKcM8B2ToY

thats a classic... definitely doing it right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lawl Master (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: ALL (Akaten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Akaten* »_













































I just hacked up a lung from laughter.


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

ok since my last one wasn't doing it wrong here ya go


----------



## eddie291 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (sun chips)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sun chips* »_Right! haha, I'd love to see that clown roll through my old hood in "da wip." The FL plate alone would attract the wrong attention. Then let him get out with the bat in his hand, my my, he'd be in for the beatdown of his life.

why would a florida plate attract "wrong attention" in the first place?


----------



## ginster_gtivr6 (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (sakigt)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated 
I think they did it wrongs.


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (ginster_gtivr6)*

















When your local pizza hut guy beleives fast and the furious.... is a religion.


----------



## natewhit2 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (eddie291)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eddie291* »_
why would a florida plate attract "wrong attention" in the first place?

Because any plate that isnt green belongs to flatlanders...........

I used to live St. Albans


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (ginster_gtivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster_gtivr6* »_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated 
I think they did it wrongs. 

Ouch!


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (CarLuvrSD)*









Why hampsters eat their young.


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (michgo2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michgo2003* »_
















When your local pizza hut guy beleives fast and the furious.... is a religion.

I dont know if he should be delivering RICE with his pizza's


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: (ginster_gtivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster_gtivr6* »_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated 
I think they did it wrongs. 

It doesn't look like much but that was a very difficult corner. I know that wasn't the only car to crash there.


----------



## Brenten (Mar 10, 2003)

Here's my contribution.


----------



## 1.8 Terbo (Feb 8, 2005)

Hot off the presses boys:








He fits right in, doesn't he?










_Modified by 1.8 Terbo at 9:38 PM 11-19-2007_


----------



## 1.8 Terbo (Feb 8, 2005)




----------



## sun chips (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (eddie291)*

Yeah, in VT it means flatlanders, but in Dorchester if you have that kind of ride it meant you had money. And if you're from outside of Dorchester and you were flashing that kind of money, well then you were a target.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (jmj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmj* »_










Talk about $hittin' bricks!


----------



## sun chips (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (sun chips)*

Sorry, back on topic.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrpXK7NOa9s


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (eddie291)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eddie291* »_
*sigh* i wasnt surprised at all to see a florida plate on that car.









This is more fitting:










_Modified by GolfTango at 1:23 AM 11-20-2007_


----------



## watgolf (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: (GolfTango)*

^^^


----------



## tallicagolf (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_Chicago Bear, Devon Hester trying to fit in with the Locals







. (Bears practice area is in the 3rd richest suburb in the US, fyi)








Yes those are Louis Vuitton Logos.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


I can only imagine the faces of the people as he drives around Lake Forest in that.


----------



## sun chips (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (tallicagolf)*

nice gucci sneakers, they uhhh really match the paint (snort snort guffaw)


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

alright guys if you think that stuff is bad in flordia.. i'm from ALABAMA i'll have to get the camera out and show you the crap you see down here


----------



## Voski (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*

saw a scion Xb (or the box one) that was modded into a pickup truck. candy red with lime green sideskirts


----------



## Special_ed_ted (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Voski)*

this guy is doing it all wrong.... http://vids.myspace.com/index....06601
sorry if repost.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Special_ed_ted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Special_ed_ted* »_this guy is doing it all wrong.... http://vids.myspace.com/index....06601

Wow, that't pretty bad. Must have some power to spin those things though.


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (Special_ed_ted)*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Vs39H9nXeq8
no no no THIS is how you spin 30's


----------



## Special_ed_ted (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*









It's the same thing, except one has an engine.


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Re: (CasaDelShawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_ 
Snow in Seattle? IIRC, there are a couple of used car lots @ 117th & LCW.
(used to live about 6 blocks from there)

Woah, Lake City Way, didn't even see that. I ride the bus on that road everyday (for the most part).


----------



## hatter36 (May 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: (klaxed)*

We have a dilemma with the Z06 in Canada. 
We say Zed, while Americans say Zee. 
Zed Oh Six? Zee Oh Six? Actually, Zed Oh Six is easier to say... haha, take that.


----------



## OoTLink (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (tallicagolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tallicagolf* »_

I can only imagine the faces of the people as he drives around Lake Forest in that.

You guys seem to have this repulsion against being different. 
What's so bad about people not having the same tastes you have ? And you guys rant so damn much about silver/beige/gold cars.


----------



## 4690 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (Special_ed_ted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Special_ed_ted* »_








It's the same thing, except one has an engine.

haha. they do it right!
no bills
no taxes
a nice ass chunk of income
no dumb bull****
simple life
the only negative i can think of is in the summer wearing long sleeved, pants, and a hat. **** that


----------



## tallicagolf (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (OoTLink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OoTLink* »_
You guys seem to have this repulsion against being different. 
What's so bad about people not having the same tastes you have ? And you guys rant so damn much about silver/beige/gold cars.









Umm... You obviously have not been to Lake Forest.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Re: (hatter36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hatter36* »_We have a dilemma with the Z06 in Canada. 
We say Zed, while Americans say Zee. 
Zed Oh Six? Zee Oh Six? Actually, Zed Oh Six is easier to say... haha, take that. 

I'm USian (I know, "American" is usually the word, but technically, anyone in North or South America counts as American), have always been, and I watch enough Top Gear that I have to stop myself from saying "zed". "Zed four", "zed oh six", etc., etc.


----------



## natewhit2 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (sun chips)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sun chips* »_Yeah, in VT it means flatlanders, but in Dorchester if you have that kind of ride it meant you had money. And if you're from outside of Dorchester and you were flashing that kind of money, well then you were a target.

Oh trust me man, I know. I grew up in Worcester, lived in Somerville for a while, then moved back to Worcester!


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (jettagli1991)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettagli1991* »_Heres a fresh one. The owner of the "snake" car has a friend. A local forum member finally snapped a pic of this awesome machine, parked diagonally in front of a convent of all places. Check out that park job! He used to own a Neon with "firefly" all over it, he then owned a short-lived Acclaim or something covered in white stripe tape, and he graduated to the Aerostar. He cruises with "snake", and they have a whole bunch of other friends with similar poor taste. Enjoy! 



























Snake pic again:









_Modified by jettagli1991 at 2:24 AM 11-20-2007_


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dakotaracer71* »_http://youtube.com/watch?v=Vs39H9nXeq8
no no no THIS is how you spin 30's

He just wasted a good chunk of change doing that








The thing about spinner rims that gets me is every time I see them out of the corner of my eye at a stoplight or on a flat bed tow truck, I think they're moving and for a split second I think either I'm moving or the car is falling off the tow truck, it gets me everytime








And I really wonder what possesses this people to be spectators at some of these rally events


----------



## KameiGTi07 (Nov 1, 2006)

watched.


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (KameiGTi07)*

Look at the name of the tanker in the backround on the right...


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (audivwdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audivwdave* »_Look at the name of the tanker in the backround on the right....


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

doing it wrong







[/QUOTE]


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

the funny part is it dosent look like that anymore buy yeah i was deff doing it wrong


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_the funny part is it dosent look like that anymore buy yeah i was deff doing it wrong 

yeah cuz you got your hood pins stolen


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_
yeah cuz you got your hood pins stolen








 wrong agian i just changed the hood with my much lighter gti one cause i eventually got tired of that ghey boser n scoop . i got my hoodpins stolen after that


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

I'd say it's doing it wrong because the harness doesn't look correctly set up, but I'm sure people will chime in and argue that point


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Marshmallow Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marshmallow Man* »_I'd say it's doing it wrong because the harness doesn't look correctly set up, but I'm sure people will chime in and argue that point









yeah as if harnesses are needed in an 8v when losing to a minivan lol...


----------



## 92gtivdub (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (Marshmallow Man)*








at the a2 jetta


----------



## mamao (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: (EK20)*









I thought these went on the fenders and not the doors.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

i dont think they belong on anything but buicks


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

Alright, I'll add to the list... I saw this driving the other day, an Xterra with a body kit... and no its not mine


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_ wrong agian i just changed the hood with my much lighter gti one cause i eventually got tired of that ghey boser n scoop . i got my hoodpins stolen after that









Just curious why the GTI one is lighter?








These came in a really crappy GTI i bought. THe owner decided to cut the springs (so much that it was sitting on the bump stops), so I guess he didn't need them anymore.


----------



## Special_ed_ted (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (vw_love2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_love2* »_
haha. they do it right!
no bills
no taxes
a nice ass chunk of income
no dumb bull****
simple life
the only negative i can think of is in the summer wearing long sleeved, pants, and a hat. **** that









haha i was relating this... 








to this...










_Modified by Special_ed_ted at 11:39 AM 11-20-2007_


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (mamao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mamao* »_
I thought these went on the fenders and not the doors.

With some double-sided tape, you can put them anywhere you want. Put some on the hood for some auxiliary "intakes" that will impress your friends, and put a couple more on your back bumper cover for "exhaust tips". Oh, and put a pair on your fenders just so you can look cool too. Much better than putting them on the doors like the car in the pic.


----------



## Special_ed_ted (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue70beetle* »_
With some double-sided tape, you can put them anywhere you want. Put some on the hood for some auxiliary "intakes" that will impress your friends, and put a couple more on your back bumper cover for "exhaust tips". Oh, and put a pair on your fenders just so you can look cool too. Much better than putting them on the doors like the car in the pic.

Don't forget on the roof, so instead of having a roof scoop you have neat roof vents to cool you down while your rallying during your daily commute.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Special_ed_ted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Special_ed_ted* »_
Don't forget on the roof, so instead of having a roof scoop you have neat roof vents to cool you down while your rallying during your daily commute.


----------



## WorldRallyBlue (Nov 21, 2005)

*Courtesy of jimmy540i.com*


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

all sorts of "wrongness" going on there^^
and I don't know if this was posted or not but heres a whole bunch more "doing it wrong"
http://www.doingitwrong.com/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Courtesy of jimmy540i.com (WorldRallyBlue)*

^^^^^
all those poor BMWs.


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

^^ wow I've never seen BMW's abused like that







just goes to prove... $$ =/= taste


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

This one wouldn't be too bad if it were a different color and had wheels to fit the flares


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Marshmallow Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marshmallow Man* »_all sorts of "wrongness" going on there^^
and I don't know if this was posted or not but heres a whole bunch more "doing it wrong"
http://www.doingitwrong.com/


This is almost like that random picture generator (which was posted then holed because of content I presume). Pretty cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (audivwdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audivwdave* »_









Nooooooooooooooo not a Spyker!!!











































PAGE 74 YEEEAAAHHH!!!!


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)




----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (GolfTango)*

the rear corner reminds me of a PT Cruiser


----------



## Basscase (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (GolfTango)*

WOW....geeneeus!


----------



## ginster_gtivr6 (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LI_HXC_VR6* »_the rear corner reminds me of a PT Cruiser









It reminds me of ass .


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

i did exactly that (wearing the helmet backwards, on purpose) for my wife to take a pic in Paris where we rented a small motorcycle like that...it was funny at the time...


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (ginster_gtivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster_gtivr6* »_
It reminds me of ass .


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (ginster_gtivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster_gtivr6* »_
It reminds me of ass . 








they're one in the same


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Courtesy of jimmy540i.com (WorldRallyBlue)*

Another Hondabmwbenz?!?







I thought there could be only one in the world.


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (Basscase)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Basscase* »_WOW....geeneeus!









this one has to be one of my favorites


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Courtesy of jimmy540i.com (blue70beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue70beetle* »_Another Hondabmwbenz?!?







I thought there could be only one in the world.

That was before it was painted blue


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (audivwdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audivwdave* »_Look at the name of the tanker in the backround on the right...


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_










I take your Lamers bus and raise you a ****er bus... though this might be doing it right... my buddy could not believe this when he took the pic.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (VWJETTACOUPE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJETTACOUPE* »_
I take your Lamers bus and raise you a ****er bus... though this might be doing it right... my buddy could not believe this when he took the pic.
























Ah yes, the fücker bus. Saw one of these in Hamburg. I was like


















_Modified by GolfTango at 5:39 PM 11-20-2007_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (VWJETTACOUPE)*

I see your f...er bus and toss in this local trucking company:


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (VWJETTACOUPE)*

It's actually "Fücker" (Umlaut over the U).


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

In Austria...


----------



## KjTAssaSIN817 (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

^photoshop?


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

GOD I LOVE SPACEBALLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and


















_Modified by Dakotaracer71 at 4:39 PM 11-20-2007_


----------



## chickenium (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dakotaracer71* »_


----------



## UINT64_MAX (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I see your f...er bus and toss in this local trucking company:










I see them every day.


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

local guy...
http://www.blert.net/ai/4.html
That whole site is










_Modified by GRN6IX at 8:19 PM 11-20-2007_


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (GRN6IX)*


----------



## dubswede (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

i don't know, what's wrong with this one? besudes the guy looking a little dousche-ey?


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

The Yellow one is fake, the blue one isn't AFAIK


----------



## dubswede (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (GRN6IX)*

no but it's that guy that owns the yellow one, right? they're both on his cardomain... i don't feel like reading more of his site, it's stupid.


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (dubswede)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubswede* »_i don't know, what's wrong with this one? besudes the guy looking a little dousche-ey?

Yes, he certainly does. But I'm sure he's really as cool as he appears to think he is.


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re:*

This guy was just commuting...








That's gotta be doing it wrong


----------



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)

IS IT SMOKING TOO?>


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (Dozier)*

like a mofo


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)

Nevermind


_Modified by Rav_VW at 6:49 PM 11-20-2007_


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_It's actually "Fücker" (Umlaut over the U).










I know this


----------



## hillbillyR32 (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (dab2000)*

I am impressed this is still going...keep them clean.










_Modified by hillbillyR32 at 9:58 PM 11-20-2007_


----------



## gtiguy1994 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Re: (dab2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dab2000* »_This guy was just commuting...








That's gotta be doing it wrong

 
that is a really good quick fix!!! lol


----------



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)

YEA...JUNK IT


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_










Bwwwaahhhaa, I see that Supra quite often around central CT


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

Speaking of CT..... does anyone know this guy lol http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2922562/1
Make sure you see his vids on page 5


_Modified by Dakotaracer71 at 11:52 PM 11-20-2007_


----------



## Special_ed_ted (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*

that car has blasphemy written all over it


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (Special_ed_ted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Special_ed_ted* »_that car has blasphemy written all over it









I wonder how often he has to replace the fish in the windows? that thing is horrible in every way... I can't even say, it is ugly but I admire the work that went into it, because it looks like terrible craftsmanship.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dakotaracer71* »_Speaking of CT..... does anyone know this guy lol http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2922562/1
Make sure you see his vids on page 5

Wow, that's not even right!








It's funny, every car raped like that is an auto. Doesn't matter what car it is, they all seem to be autos.


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_
Wow, that's not even right!








It's funny, every car raped like that is an auto. Doesn't matter what car it is, they all seem to be autos.

I wonder how much Bondo is on that car.


----------



## fknlo (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_










i saw one of these once and i never wished i had a giant red F on or near my person more than that moment.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

that guys grammar is second to none, and he is a complete idiot to boot...
*THE PAINT IS SPECIAL *WHICH ARE COMPOSED OF '4' MARBELIZED COLORS AND THEY ARE *BLUE.PURPLE.PINK.AND GREY*. 
*THE FRONT END OF MY CAR HAVE SOME CRASY DETAULS *LIKE THE HEAD LIGHTS ARE FROM A HONDA CIVIC 2000 AND THE SPOILER IS FROM A HONDA CIVIC 1993. 

i won't post them all but these are the first two pictures descriptions.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_that guys grammar is second to none, and he is a complete idiot to boot...
*THE PAINT IS SPECIAL *WHICH ARE COMPOSED OF '4' MARBELIZED COLORS AND THEY ARE *BLUE.PURPLE.PINK.AND GREY*. 
*THE FRONT END OF MY CAR HAVE SOME CRASY DETAULS *LIKE THE HEAD LIGHTS ARE FROM A HONDA CIVIC 2000 AND THE SPOILER IS FROM A HONDA CIVIC 1993. 

i won't post them all but these are the first two pictures descriptions.









Wow. Haven't seen that one, but I don't go into Bridgeport....at all.


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (GolfTango)*
















sweet clothes







that guys parents were doing it wrong.
That Lamarossa is even worse than the Fiero-arri.


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*

I can stand next to a Ferrari at a dealership and get my picture taken too.
Two posts up - the blue VW - I can't even tell what car that used to be. Can anyone help me out?
Edit: never mind...I just accidentally clicked on the link to that guy's Car Domain page. (Where's that puking emoticon?)



_Modified by blue70beetle at 9:12 AM 11-21-2007_


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)




----------



## mariomega (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dakotaracer71* »_Speaking of CT..... does anyone know this guy lol http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2922562/1
Make sure you see his vids on page 5

_Modified by Dakotaracer71 at 11:52 PM 11-20-2007_








at the videos.
He sure loves his retractable license plates and taillight with LCD screens hidden behind them.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (mariomega)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mariomega* »_







at the videos.
He sure loves his retractable license plates and taillight with LCD screens hidden behind them.









there's all sorts of fail on that car....


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue70beetle* »_(Where's that puking emoticon?)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dakotaracer71* »_Speaking of CT..... does anyone know this guy lol http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2922562/1
Make sure you see his vids on page 5


God that is ugly. 
Just because you have the technical knowledge, time and money to do something, doesn't mean you should do it! You need to have taste too. 
The only good thing about this car is that it is probably never driven on the street except to bring it to car shows. So with luck I'll never have to see it in person.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (Special_ed_ted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Special_ed_ted* »_this guy is doing it all wrong.... http://vids.myspace.com/index....06601
sorry if repost.

the guy underneath the rear with a camera has a death wish. Imagine if those wheels snapped off like the other one did in the dragrace video


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoolJetta3* »_
the guy underneath the rear with a camera has a death wish. Imagine if those wheels snapped off like the other one did in the dragrace video

I dont think you are understanding whats going on there








JUST the spinner portion of the wheels are spinning in this video. The dragrace video shows an entire axle snapping off in the differential.


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

*WHEN YOU LOOK AT IT YOU HAVE TO LOOK TWICETO MAKE SURE IT IS A JETTA IT IS HARD TO TELL*

















Poor fish

















_Modified by A1pocketrocket at 4:41 PM 11-21-2007_


----------



## wolfiegirl (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (A1pocketrocket)*

This guy has _fish tanks_ in like, 3 different parts of his car. I feel bad that they are subjected to such a crappy environment...








edit: beat me to it!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dakotaracer71* »_Speaking of CT..... does anyone know this guy lol http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2922562/1
Make sure you see his vids on page 5

_Modified by Dakotaracer71 at 11:52 PM 11-20-2007_


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: Courtesy of jimmy540i.com (WorldRallyBlue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WorldRallyBlue* »_









Am I the only one that thinks that this M1/MR2 isn't the worst thing in the world? I mean, you'd have to be a serious tard to believe that it's an M1, but it's got kind of a cool shape to it. 
But what the hell do I know, I actually like Giugiaro designs... :shrug:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (GRN6IX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GRN6IX* »_local guy...
http://www.blert.net/ai/4.html
That whole site is









_Modified by GRN6IX at 8:19 PM 11-20-2007_

the infamous Lamarossa on the first page


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dakotaracer71* »_Speaking of CT..... does anyone know this guy lol http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2922562/1
Make sure you see his vids on page 5

_Modified by Dakotaracer71 at 11:52 PM 11-20-2007_


I like this caption:
"THIS RIMS ARE '18' WITH TOYO TIERS '35' LOW POR FAYER ARE CUSTUMIZED AND THEY ARE ALSO THE COLOR OF THE CAR ."
Spelling...You're doing it wrong.
Ever notice whenever someone creates a horrendous VW like this its always a 2.0 and its always automatic?

Edit: I believe someone already commented on the auto thing.
Anyways, all that work and they couldn't do a motor swap or at least a tranny swap?
_Modified by CoolJetta3 at 9:07 AM 11-21-2007_


_Modified by CoolJetta3 at 9:09 AM 11-21-2007_


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoolJetta3* »_
Ever notice whenever someone creates a horrendous VW like this its always a 2.0 and its always automatic?


case in point


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (A1pocketrocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A1pocketrocket* »_
I dont think you are understanding whats going on there








JUST the spinner portion of the wheels are spinning in this video. The dragrace video shows an entire axle snapping off in the differential.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AudiGirl315 (Dec 26, 2000)

*Re: (EK20)*

What is that on the shifter? Is that a screen? 
...The BMW montage makes me weep.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Not ALWAYS, I've seen a riced out B5.5 Passat around town - which means it's at least a 1.8T, if not a V6 or TDI. (IIRC, it still has the Passat badge, but no engine badge, so it's likely a 1.8T. Then again, there's TDIers that are debadging their cars because they're afraid that people will steal their car because it's a TDI, with gas prices nowadays.)


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Courtesy of jimmy540i.com (CasaDelShawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_Am I the only one that thinks that this M1/MR2 isn't the worst thing in the world? I mean, you'd have to be a serious tard to believe that it's an M1, but it's got kind of a cool shape to it. 
But what the hell do I know, I actually like Giugiaro designs... :shrug:

I think it would be a lot better without the roundel and kidneys. That's what makes this doing it wrong, IMO. From the shots, it doesn't appear to be poorly done. Somehow I didn't recognize it as an MR2 (and I used to have one), but I knew it was definitely not an M1.
Because of the BMW-derived elements, it's no better than the Toyota truck I saw once with roundels and gills off of a Z3 (I think Z3s had these on the fenders, didn't they?).


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_Not ALWAYS, I've seen a riced out B5.5 Passat around town - which means it's at least a 1.8T, if not a V6 or TDI. 

But is it an automatic? Seems like most of the fart cans I see are just placed there to accentuate the horrid sound of an automatic shifting.


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*

Post Content with your replies people








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoolJetta3* »_Ever notice whenever someone creates a horrendous VW like this its always a 2.0 and its always automatic?


I wouldn't say "always"... but I'll mos-definatley give you "usually".


----------



## Lawl Master (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (Marshmallow Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marshmallow Man* »_Post Content with your replies people








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated

Is that a vr5? Otherwise wtf?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Lawl Master)*

It probably is, they badged them as V5 and VR5 interchangeably.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

*Re: (GRN6IX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GRN6IX* »_local guy...
http://www.blert.net/ai/4.html
That whole site is










From that site:








OMG. I have a roommate in my house, who works at Lowe's with me. He has a Nissan Altima with all sorts of ICE modifications. Well, one day, he decided to dress up his engine, using a can of high temp silver spray paint I had laying around.
I come home, and his engine bay looked just like that!


----------



## Bah Humbug (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (A1pocketrocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A1pocketrocket* »_case in point


First thing that came to mind!


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (Egz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Egz* »_
From that site:








OMG. I have a roommate in my house, who works at Lowe's with me. He has a Nissan Altima with all sorts of ICE modifications. Well, one day, he decided to dress up his engine, using a can of high temp silver spray paint I had laying around.
I come home, and his engine bay looked just like that!
















these cars make baby jesus cry


----------



## sticks (Dec 28, 2005)

now, which one is trying too hard? the one with the flashy clothes, but no woman or ferrari perhaps?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*

A friend of mine bought a car like that. It was an early 90s Jetta. The engine bay had those blue snake covers all over the wires. But they didn't like that, so they took a can of black spray paint and covered everything (even the blue snake covers, engine bay body, engine, BATTERY) just like that. It started flaking off and let me tell you, it wasn't pretty.
They also used packing tape (not even DUCT tape) to hold H4 bulbs in the 9004 housings. They also had rear power windows, but not fronts, door poppers (guess how well those worked), and my friend wanted me to help him figure out why it wouldn't run. Now, normally I think just about anything can be fixed, but I had to tell him, "you should not have bought this car".
Worst part? he paid $600 to a local dealership







the place also had a fake E36 M3 with a body kit on the lot. Sorry, no pics of either










_Modified by VDub2625 at 1:53 PM 11-21-2007_


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (sticks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sticks* »_








now, which one is trying too hard? the one with the flashy clothes, but no woman or ferrari perhaps?

whats with the embossed pants? Douchebag club wear. He's got them in a few pics


----------



## WakeHead (Dec 7, 1999)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoolJetta3* »_
whats with the embossed pants? Douchebag club wear. He's got them in a few pics

I wouldn't have my picture taken with that guy.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_that guys grammar is second to none, and he is a complete idiot to boot...
*THE PAINT IS SPECIAL *WHICH ARE COMPOSED OF '4' MARBELIZED COLORS AND THEY ARE *BLUE.PURPLE.PINK.AND GREY*. 
*THE FRONT END OF MY CAR HAVE SOME CRASY DETAULS *LIKE THE HEAD LIGHTS ARE FROM A HONDA CIVIC 2000 AND THE SPOILER IS FROM A HONDA CIVIC 1993. 

i won't post them all but these are the first two pictures descriptions.









What Honda Civic from 93 comes with a pedastal wing spoiler?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_
Worst part? he paid $600 to a local dealership







the place also had a fake E36 M3 with a body kit on the lot. Sorry, no pics of either

















There's a dealership right up the street from my job called MC Enterprises thats got a crapped out Lancer Evo there. I remember seeing the car around when the original owner got it. Then a week later he replaced the stock wing with an aluminum FnF one then put stick on fake exhaust cutouts on the rocker panels. All the engine hoses have that crappy blue hose cover stuff all over it. Now its on this dealer lot, the wing is gone but with plastic caps over the holes, but the fake stick on exhausts are still on there as well as the hose covers







They've got it out on the front in the grass with the hood and trunk popped everyday. I want to go into the dealership and smack somebody.


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (sticks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sticks* »_








now, which one is trying too hard? the one with the flashy clothes, but no woman or ferrari perhaps?

I'll bet those aren't their cars at all...they just happened to be there and saw it as a photo op.


----------



## eb_rat_7 (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
What Honda Civic from 93 comes with a pedastal wing spoiler?


the one they sold in puerto rico in 1999?


----------



## Max Rebo (Apr 11, 1999)

*Re: (Egz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Egz* »_









What's with the front-mounted bench? Does the owner frequently get tired of driving?


----------



## F Student (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: (sticks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sticks* »_










Isn't that the infamous Suprararri featured in the background.


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

on the jetta monstrosity with the fishtanks, with the one in the back,
am i missing something here, cause when he closes the trunk, wouldn't the fish tank be tilted over 90 degrees?


_Modified by azn at 12:20 PM 11-21-2007_


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_








 
hope they're gettin' paid to be a billboard.


----------



## DIAF (Sep 17, 2005)

Saw this this morning:
another Jetta monstrosity.
Mk2 Jetta "Coral" edition. Had a cheesy spoiler on the back, but was in otherwise decent shape. Then I rolled along side it and saw this:








Yes, a wing on the front of the hood.
Methinks it's more of a "countach" edition.


_Modified by DIAF at 1:28 PM 11-21-2007_


----------



## UINT64_MAX (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_*THE FRONT END OF MY CAR HAVE SOME CRASY DETAULS *LIKE THE HEAD LIGHTS ARE FROM A HONDA CIVIC 2000 AND THE SPOILER IS FROM A HONDA CIVIC 1993. 

He's not lying. The car does have some crass details!


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (UINT64_MAX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UINT64_MAX* »_
He's not lying. The car does have some crass details!


AHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## gtiguy1994 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: (A1pocketrocket)*

I was doing it wrong. 
_Quote, originally posted by *A1pocketrocket* »_
case in point









this is my 94 Golf 2.0 with a 5speed. I though it was cool then I had not even though of that fact that it was just like the F&F Jetta. It still looks like this...just with stock MKII rims.<center>








</center>
NOW as it sits:<center>








</center> still doing it wrong. with Hankook winter iPikes


_Modified by gtiguy1994 at 5:47 PM 11-21-2007_


----------



## LilBlkCL (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: Courtesy of jimmy540i.com (spockcat)*



































_Modified by LilBlkCL at 6:26 PM 11-21-2007_


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Rav_VW)*

The infamous shark hood Neon that sparked a 41 page thread of hilarity on a local forum.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (suareezay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suareezay* »_Whats with the random white kid in the backseat? hostage?

















The kid isn't in the car. He's standing there just watching.


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
The kid isn't in the car. He's standing there just watching.









that kid does'nt look older then 5, I don't think he is that tall...


----------



## 1.8 Terbo (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (VWJETTACOUPE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJETTACOUPE* »_
that kid does'nt look older then 5, I don't think he is that tall...

Yeah, and besides, if he isn't coming in with those guys and that car, and is standing all by himself...might not be a good place for him to be.


----------



## AudiGirl315 (Dec 26, 2000)

Stock wheels... Cadillac is doing chrome wrong.


----------



## jimmy_wheels (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re:*

Who remembers the Geo stuck in the snow bank?? 















http://youtube.com/watch?v=mo5S3W5KZ7E


----------



## NOSPEED411 (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: (jimmy_wheels)*

best example of human stupidity evar.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

*Re: Re: (jimmy_wheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimmy_wheels* »_Who remembers the Geo stuck in the snow bank?? 















http://youtube.com/watch?v=mo5S3W5KZ7E









How can we forget when it gets reposted once every 5 pages in this thread?


----------



## jimmy_wheels (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: (AZGolf)*

I provided a screen shot so that should stop the repost. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twerked (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: Re: (jimmy_wheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_*THE PAINT IS SPECIAL *WHICH ARE COMPOSED OF '4' MARBELIZED COLORS AND THEY ARE *BLUE.PURPLE.PINK.AND GREY*.

i definitely read that as: *BLUE PURPLE PINK AND GHEY*....very fitting though


----------



## Mace_Windu (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Re: (jimmy_wheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimmy_wheels* »_I provided a screen shot so that should stop the repost. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

too bad its a red x


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
The kid isn't in the car. He's standing there just watching.









Standing there? So A pre schooler is as tall as me?


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (audivwdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audivwdave* »_
Standing there? So A pre schooler is as tall as me?

ohhh you guys dont know Rap Master Fisherprice


----------



## OrdinaryGirl (Mar 16, 2005)

Can I have my waffle iron back?







uke:
That's just terrible. Plaid gets abused in so many horrible, horrible ways these days.


----------



## JrodVW (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (AudiGirl315)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiGirl315* »_Stock wheels... Cadillac is doing chrome wrong. 









I have a Mercedes with chrome coming off in larger sheets than that. Cadillac didn't do anything wrong. The lazy owner didn't take care of the wheels.


----------



## JrodVW (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (Bah Humbug)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3553551
<giggle>


----------



## NCVOLKSWAGEN (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: (JrodVW)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=942V65b5cGM
I am not sure if this video has been posted or not but someone shoud have told the dudes in this video "You're doing it wrong"


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (NCVOLKSWAGEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NCVOLKSWAGEN* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=942V65b5cGM
I am not sure if this video has been posted or not but someone shoud have told the dudes in this video "You're doing it wrong" 

There are THREE references to that on the page RIGHT before this one...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (VegasJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasJetta* »_
There are THREE references to that on the page RIGHT before this one...









He is showing how HE is doing it wrong by posting it.








Here is one that I think isn't posted: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


_Modified by spockcat at 4:41 PM 11-22-2007_


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

wow, is that even real ? haha


----------



## mariomega (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_wow, is that even real ? haha

Wow. That looks fake. 
Then again, I have never seen the Earth open up and swallow a car in person so my opinion is null and void.


----------



## lightsandsirens (Jun 2, 2002)

*Re: (mariomega)*

This is most certainly DOING IT WRONG (cross fingers it hasn't been posted yet)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRLEodhcIS8


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (lightsandsirens)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lightsandsirens* »_This is most certainly DOING IT WRONG (cross fingers it hasn't been posted yet)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRLEodhcIS8








Wow


----------



## Mk3_Katinga (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (lightsandsirens)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lightsandsirens* »_This is most certainly DOING IT WRONG (cross fingers it hasn't been posted yet)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRLEodhcIS8


i dont know dude, the other drivers dealt with the truck drivers decisions on stopping, turning around, backing up and walking around pretty good. All the drivers just decided to deal with it and drive around the truck drivers. NOT TO MENTION THE TRUCKS GOING THE WRONG WAY AND NOT CAUSING ONE ACCIDENT. 
There must have been some sort of dilemma that forced these truck drivers to do this. I am amazed at how the other drivers didnt care and just drove around, here in Toronto there would be a line of cars behind the truck and a huge traffic jam, and a few head on collisions with the trucks doing u turns, but wherever this place is they have drivers who think quick and pay attention to the road.
so in my mind they are doing a lot of things correctly.


----------



## Old school (Mar 16, 2001)

*Re: (Mk3_Katinga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk3_Katinga* »_
i dont know dude, the other drivers dealt with the truck drivers decisions on stopping, turning around, backing up and walking around pretty good. All the drivers just decided to deal with it and drive around the truck drivers. NOT TO MENTION THE TRUCKS GOING THE WRONG WAY AND NOT CAUSING ONE ACCIDENT. 
There must have been some sort of dilemma that forced these truck drivers to do this. I am amazed at how the other drivers didnt care and just drove around, here in Toronto there would be a line of cars behind the truck and a huge traffic jam, and a few head on collisions with the trucks doing u turns, but wherever this place is they have drivers who think quick and pay attention to the road.
so in my mind they are doing a lot of things correctly.

Either that or somebody put a big heaping spoonful of RETARDED in the coffee down at the truckstop.


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Mk3_Katinga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk3_Katinga* »_
here in Toronto there would be a line of cars behind the truck and a huge traffic jam, and a few head on collisions with the trucks doing u turns, but wherever this place is they have drivers who think quick and pay attention to the road.
so in my mind they are doing a lot of things correctly.

that's something i noticed when travelling abroad. here, drivers are stuck in a rut, and if something out of the ordinary happens they just seize up(obviously not talking about all the drivers, but the vast majority). but other places, the drivers are fluid, they adapt quickly to stuff like in that vid.


----------



## JFcasey (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (Old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Old school* »_
Either that or somebody put a big heaping spoonful of RETARDED in the coffee down at the truckstop.


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dakotaracer71* »_Speaking of CT..... does anyone know this guy lol http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2922562/1
Make sure you see his vids on page 5


Frankie Muniz?!?! Is that you?


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (lightsandsirens)*

whoa! the yellow one hit a crub!!!!!one


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Here is one that I think isn't posted: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated

Wow, if that's real...


----------



## squint_91 (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_
Wow, if that's real...










I wouldnt hold your breath


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (squint_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *squint_91* »_I wouldnt hold your breath









That's good. I kinda need my breath.


----------



## opachan (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (Mk3_Katinga)*

Looks like Russia, or related former soviet State. A recent business trip to Moscow found me in my client's Highlander, with very competent private driver, flying in reverse down eight lane highway (wrong way, but facing right way) to previously available intersection for a shortcut to office meeting. No horns honking....nothing. There were two other cars in front of (behind?) doing the same. Thought I was dead traveling businessman.....but still here. Seems they are fine with it, too much other **** to deal with...


----------



## lightsandsirens (Jun 2, 2002)

*Re: (opachan)*

I found out the story behind the truck video.
Some dumb a$$ stole the "Caution Low Bridge NO TRUCKS" sign from the on-ramp, thus why the trucks have no choice but to turn around to get to the off-ramp. 
Still, they are pretty brave to pull a complete U turn on a hwy. 
So the real Doing it wrong was the idiot who took the sign.
Oh and there's got to be a "in Soviet Russia..." in there somewhere


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (lightsandsirens)*

hi Gabe!


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (independent77)*

















oopsie!


----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_It's actually "Fücker" (Umlaut over the U).










Umlauts: making words more metal since 1882.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (Turbiodiesel!)*

Great thread- but it expands so fast I can't keep up!
No pix, but saw a good one the other day. Ratty silver F150, with white replacement tailgate. Nothing odd there but stencilled in inch-high red letters on the middle was "FORD." Represent!


----------



## jaredpgh (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (gracefallen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gracefallen* »_








Can I have my waffle iron back?







uke:
That's just terrible. Plaid gets abused in so many horrible, horrible ways these days.

Rrrrrrruffles have rrrrrrrrridges!


----------



## DmanLT21 (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (Bah Humbug)*


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (GolfTango)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfTango* »_










Hahahahahahahahaha Classic!!!


----------



## Old school (Mar 16, 2001)

*Re: (DmanLT21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DmanLT21* »_


I personally think this is hilarious and I would crash every "rat rod" gathering I could find.


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_










let's hook them up


----------



## sticks (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (Old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Old school* »_
I personally think this is hilarious and I would crash every "rat rod" gathering I could find.










HAH! hell yes!


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_
















oopsie!


What exactly is so wrong with these pics? It being towed? That happens pretty frequently at race tracks.


----------



## Kudagra (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_yup

















I guess everyone here has NOT put chains on a rear wheel drive car. You put the chains on the STEER wheels because then you can DIRECT where you go instead of just powering your way off and being completly out of control.
Everyone else that posted bad about this picture FAILED.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Kudagra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kudagra* »_I guess everyone here has NOT put chains on a rear wheel drive car. You put the chains on the STEER wheels because then you can DIRECT where you go instead of just powering your way off and being completly out of control.

Around here, the police definitely put chains on the rear wheels of their RWD cop cars.


----------



## FLY-GTI1 (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Kudagra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kudagra* »_
I guess everyone here has NOT put chains on a rear wheel drive car. You put the chains on the STEER wheels because then you can DIRECT where you go instead of just powering your way off and being completly out of control.
Everyone else that posted bad about this picture FAILED.

Yeaa, ummm, I'm going to have to go ahead and disagree with you on that....ooook
If you only have 1 set of chains, on a RWD, they're going on the rears.


----------



## jrhaze (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (FLY-GTI1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLY-GTI1* »_
Yeaa, ummm, I'm going to have to go ahead and disagree with you on that....ooook
If you only have 1 set of chains, on a RWD, they're going on the rears. 

Not always - if you are in a mountainas range with long decents the chains will server you better on the front - if nothing else then for the descent. 
I thought htis was a generally accepted principle - I've managed to ignore that pic of that mustang and all the repsonses till now


----------



## InfinitiG (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (jrhaze)*

Sorry I haven't looked at all 70 some pages of this thread. But I got some pretty funny pics off of this site:
http://www.kovaa.com/PhotosX/K...s.htm 
Some stuff looks real good, other stuff downright rdiculous
Check em out:
Pretty sure this isn't the correct way to apply a turbo:








How many turbos are in this Supra??








































Definitely not doing it right








PG. 78 pWned

_Modified by InfinitiG at 4:57 PM 11-23-2007_


_Modified by InfinitiG at 4:58 PM 11-23-2007_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (InfinitiG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InfinitiG* »_Sorry I haven't looked at all 70 some pages of this thread. But I got some pretty funny pics off of this site:
http://www.kovaa.com/PhotosX/K...s.htm 
Some stuff looks real good, other stuff downright rdiculous
Check em out:
Pretty sure this isn't the correct way to apply a turbo:








How many turbos are in this Supra??








































Definitely not doing it right








PG. 78 pWned

RED x's. Very wrong. And not page 78


----------



## InfinitiG (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
RED x's. Very wrong. And not page 78

Huh, they look fine to me. 
Well, ****, now they're not hosting for me either, and it was pg.78 when I first posted.....


_Modified by InfinitiG at 4:42 PM 11-23-2007_


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Kudagra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kudagra* »_
I guess everyone here has NOT put chains on a rear wheel drive car. You put the chains on the STEER wheels because then you can DIRECT where you go instead of just powering your way off and being completly out of control.
Everyone else that posted bad about this picture FAILED.

Given that conventional wisdom for snow tires is that if you use two, they should always, ALWAYS go on the rear (yes, even with FWD), I would assume the same is true for chains. Giving the front tires signficantly more traction than the rear is a dangerous recipe for uncontrollable oversteer. I know from experience and $14,000 in damage to my old Jetta.

_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
RED x's. Very wrong. And not page 78

All I see are some blue question marks.


----------



## ThatFatKittyCat (Feb 13, 2007)

I see red dots.


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Chmeeee)*

I just run studs on the back of my Previa in the snow. I'm sure that's doing it wrong, but I've never been stopped for it.








And I see the Firefox equivalent of red X's too. But I'm sure they're doing it wrong in the pics that would be there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WakeHead (Dec 7, 1999)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (InfinitiG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InfinitiG* »_
Huh, they look fine to me. 
Well, ****, now they're not hosting for me either, and it was pg.78 when I first posted.....

_Modified by InfinitiG at 4:42 PM 11-23-2007_

I was able to see them with 'view image'. Most are reposts from earlier in the thread.


----------



## boostinny247 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (WakeHead)*

vw bus crash test........need i say more
http://youtube.com/watch?v=TPpU5azjCB8


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (boostinny247)*

^ FAIL.
It was a crash test to test the wall and equipment... not the vehicle itself. So, they loaded up the van with thousands of pounds of sand -- that's the gray stuff you see flying everywhere.
As was posted in the comments for the video:
*This video was of a test of the capabilities of a newly installed crash test facility, NOT a test of the VW T3 Doka they smashed--- note the absence of dummies and checkerboard timing marks. That orange Doka was a junker, a very badly rusted 20 year old vehicle formerly owned by the German highway department. They smashed it at 100km/h (62 MPH) head-on into a concrete wall with 1000kg (2200 lbs.) loaded in the bed to show off how powerful their new catapult system was.*



_Modified by VWestlife at 9:08 PM 11-23-2007_


----------



## DmanLT21 (Jul 14, 2005)

We gots morrre!!!


----------



## vuu16v2 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (InfinitiG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InfinitiG* »_










This is so doing it right you get a "fail" for the whole post. And for all you know the turbo is toast and therefore, makes the perfect bookend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FLY-GTI1 (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (jrhaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrhaze* »_
Not always - if you are in a mountainas range with long decents the chains will server you better on the front - if nothing else then for the descent. 
I thought htis was a generally accepted principle - I've managed to ignore that pic of that mustang and all the repsonses till now









OK fine, if you're the Grinch and need to only worry about getting down to Whoville quick, put the chains on the front wheels in your RWD car. 
For everyone else, you're not going to have to deal with descents if you can never get up the hill to begin with. I guess switching the chains would be the best option if it's one big uphill followed by one big downhill.
The mustang pic seems to be an uphill so I still maintain they are doing it wrong.


----------



## Dextrobrick (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (FLY-GTI1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLY-GTI1* »_
OK fine, if you're the Grinch and need to only worry about getting down to Whoville quick, put the chains on the front wheels in your RWD car. 
For everyone else, you're not going to have to deal with descents if you can never get up the hill to begin with. I guess switching the chains would be the best option if it's one big uphill followed by one big downhill.
The mustang pic seems to be an uphill so I still maintain they are doing it wrong. 

It still makes more sense to put the chains on the rear tires of a RWD vehicle when using engine braking in a lower gear to slow one's decent down a grade. Relying on the service brakes to maintain a safe rate of decent is just asking to get whacked mercilessly by the evil hands of fate.


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Dextrobrick)*










http://www.dot.ca.gov/hq/roadinfo/ChainRequire.pdf


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (WD-40)*

whats _doing it wrong_ about that?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (bhb399mm)*

It proves once and for all that the picture you posted was, in fact, wrong


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (VDub2625)*


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (bhb399mm)*


















...and look at the label for these short *SHI*f*TERS*!


----------



## Pretzellogic (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Kudagra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kudagra* »_
I guess everyone here has NOT put chains on a rear wheel drive car. You put the chains on the STEER wheels because then you can DIRECT where you go instead of just powering your way off and being completly out of control.
Everyone else that posted bad about this picture FAILED.

I have a basic physics text you can borrow.


----------



## Ben. (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (JimmyD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimmyD* »_









They must be running some serious oil volume in their cars to require what looks like a 2.5" raised face weld neck flange


----------



## InfinitiG (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (WakeHead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WakeHead* »_
I was able to see them with 'view image'. Most are reposts from earlier in the thread.

Haha I figured, I just noticed this thread today and didn't feel like going through all the pages.


----------



## Apollo-Soyuz 1975 (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (InfinitiG)*

NASCAR driver Jamie McMurray fails at drinking victory champagne.


----------



## sticks (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Apollo-Soyuz 1975)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Apollo-Soyuz 1975* »_NASCAR driver Jamie McMurray fails at drinking victory champagne.































holy crap i have never seen a more photoshop-worthy photo.


----------



## pirate golf (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (sticks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sticks* »_
holy crap i have never seen a more photoshop-worthy photo.

ROFL!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (sticks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sticks* »_holy crap i have never seen a more photoshop-worthy photo.

That's comedy gold right there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoBoJoe (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (sticks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sticks* »_
holy crap i have never seen a more photoshop-worthy photo.

Want me to do it?
I will do it right now if you want me to.
Edit: I won't do it.


----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (sticks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sticks* »_
holy crap i have never seen a more photoshop-worthy photo.

Yes, there will be an elephant in that pic soon enough.


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

NEXT









Edit: and dont forget the tail lights


_Modified by Dakotaracer71 at 9:13 AM 11-24-2007_


----------



## wiSCOnsinTerror (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Chmeeee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chmeeee* »_
Given that conventional wisdom for snow tires is that if you use two, they should always, ALWAYS go on the rear (yes, even with FWD), I would assume the same is true for chains..


But putting the chains on the non-powered wheels is exactly why the mustang was posted in the thread in the first place.


----------



## Wagon mafya (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dakotaracer71* »_NEXT









Edit: and dont forget the tail lights

_Modified by Dakotaracer71 at 9:13 AM 11-24-2007_

OMG.........im....i'm speechless......that *tear* is the greatest thing i have ever seen in my life


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

*Re: (Wagon mafya)*

This is absolutely hideous. 








I'd have used the second generation Ranger bed. 
-GP


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (Green Panzer)*

LOL - somehow up until now I have missed the wing on top, bending down the antenna.


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Arsigi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arsigi* »_LOL - somehow up until now I have missed the wing on top, bending down the antenna.









lol. i just saw that too. rofl.


----------



## TMcNally (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (azn)*

the only thing worse than all these red X's are red azzes.



_Modified by matoo at 5:50 PM 11-24-2007_


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (Green Panzer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Green Panzer* »_This is absolutely hideous. 








I'd have used the second generation Ranger bed. 
-GP


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I hope that Jetta is the result of an A4 that got rear ended, and a ranger that had been totaled.
Otherwise I can't see any good reason for doing that!


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Heres a healthy dose I found this week, pics from my phone.








Good way to start Page 79 too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flipflops365 (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (michgo2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michgo2003* »_


















EXTREME!!!!!!


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (Green Panzer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Green Panzer* »_I'd have used the second generation Ranger bed. 

That is a second-gen bed, or at least a second-gen tailgate.
That bit with the engraving on it comes on some 2nd-gen gates, but not 1st-gen.
Were you thinking the 3rd/4th-gen Ranger bed? Because that makes more sense.


----------



## 626818 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*

What's really funny / ironic is that the sticker on the trunk (the yellow and green one) denotes new driver in Japan!!


----------



## ldcfg (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrangesAnonymous* »_










Wow! that is sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LKR32 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: (ldcfg)*

^^^^^
Art in motion


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_
That is a second-gen bed, or at least a second-gen tailgate.
That bit with the engraving on it comes on some 2nd-gen gates, but not 1st-gen.
Were you thinking the 3rd/4th-gen Ranger bed? Because that makes more sense.









To me, this is a gen 2 Ranger:








I'm not really counting minor redesigns within a generation, but rather total body style changes. 
-GP


----------



## eddie291 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (ldcfg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrangesAnonymous* »_









i saw this thing at the south florida auto show a couple of weeks ago. there was a matching chopper next to it. i didnt take a picture of it though. stupid me


----------



## Wagon mafya (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## Wagon mafya (Apr 1, 2007)

_Modified by Wagon mafya at 10:50 PM 11-24-2007_


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

did the r!cers get ahold of the lumber jetta pic?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Wagon mafya)*

Please don't tell me that's a "thing" now.


----------



## Wagon mafya (Apr 1, 2007)

_Modified by Wagon mafya at 10:49 PM 11-24-2007_


----------



## Wagon mafya (Apr 1, 2007)

i though i deserved a post count for finding this jem


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_Please don't tell me that's a "thing" now.

That "stance" is just a way for people to show they have bags/hydros. I don't mind the Corolla to be honest. Factory TRD kit, maybe not the greatest choice in wheels, but it could be much worse... like that Civic lol


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Wagon mafya)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wagon mafya* »_i though i deserved a post count for finding this jem









ohhh god. sooo many superfluous wings








saw that one on the trunklid, browsed a bit more, and saw that one of the pickup....and then lo and behold. yet another on the roof


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (Wagon mafya)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wagon mafya* »_










Nothing wrong with this one.


----------



## matoo (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: (azn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azn* »_
ohhh god. sooo many superfluous wings








saw that one on the trunklid, browsed a bit more, and saw that one of the pickup....and then lo and behold. yet another on the roof










The one on the pick up isn't wrong. It directs wind over a 5th wheel trailer.


----------



## crushkilldestroy1 (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (azn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wagon mafya* »_









Don't hate. Dude got into that event for free.


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (matoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matoo* »_

The one on the pick up isn't wrong. It directs wind over a 5th wheel trailer.

ah. never seen a truck with one of those hauling a 5th wheel....so i always assumed it was rice.
learned something today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (Wagon mafya)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wagon mafya* »_









bahahaha, probably not even paid for in full yet.. wouldn't you love to see a repo's face if he came to claim that thing back


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (azn)*

But the one on the Jetta/Ranger _is_ rice. Just preventing any confusion.


----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (crushkilldestroy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crushkilldestroy* »_
Don't hate. Dude got into that event for free.








I see what you did there.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (azn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azn* »_o and saw that one of the pickup.... 

You DO now that the one on the pickup is FUNCTIONAL, right? Helpw a LOT when pulling a trailer that is taller than the pickup.


----------



## Martinus (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (StormChaser)*

The one of the Dachia is common sight in EE . ... when you cannot aford a trailer ...


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

*Re: (michgo2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michgo2003* »_http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v31/liveandxletxdie/French%20PPL/PIC-0365.jpg 

Sad. The Jetta doesn't even have anything under that part of the hood except the engine cover. At least he could have offset it to the side where the intake is, kind of like the old Nissan Z's, which had a scoop that directed cool air on to the turbo itself.


----------



## houstonspeedfreek (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Ben.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ben.* »_








They must be running some serious oil volume in their cars to require what looks like a 2.5" raised face weld neck flange









ahahaha, naw, thats only about a 2" rfwn flange.


----------



## chuckwizowski (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (Wagon mafya)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wagon mafya* »_










File name: AE86_donk








Fender Chrome = cheap pep boys "mod" 
IMO only sometimes does this look alright, I really don't like it when covering only part of the fender.
But hey whats that thing everyone always says? To everyone their own something art something style...?


----------



## alex_bgnet (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: (chuckwizowski)*

Nice 7er:


----------



## AudiGirl315 (Dec 26, 2000)

*Re: (alex_bgnet)*

Attention to detail... They even put "The Empire State" on there.








Edit: This is indeed cardboard.











_Modified by AudiGirl315 at 4:08 PM 11-25-2007_


----------



## Slalom (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: (AudiGirl315)*

couple more i took...


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Slalom)*

Judging from the hitch receiver, it's obviously the tow vehicle for their Ferrari track car.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue70beetle* »_Judging from the hitch receiver, it's obviously the tow vehicle for their Ferrari track car.

lol, yea, I don't see anything wrong with towing a car with a very small, very rusted hitch.


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*

Class 2, good for 3500#. Don't worry about the rust. There was a safety factor in the design to account for that.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (crushkilldestroy)*

HAHAHA!
http://forums.nasioc.com/forum...age=1


----------



## moab355 (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*

For those that thought this was photoshopped here is another angle yes this really happened.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

no no, that's clearly photoshopped. Look at the shadows and the pixels!


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

He couldn't outrun the full-race Lumina cop car?


----------



## niels.d (Dec 26, 2004)

Thats definatly chopped, look at whats driving in the street, is that a B5 A4? Definatly chopped, those Audis are way to unreliable to actually be out driving.


----------



## Obelix (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_HAHAHA!
http://forums.nasioc.com/forum...age=1

What I find funny (besides the obvious) is all the "experts" that bash FWD because of torque steer. I bet they never even saw the underside of their own cars, with their equal length front shafts.


----------



## nbvw (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (Jetty!)*

^^
thats unbelievable
I hope he does it - the king of doing it wrong shall be crowned


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (nbvw)*

Let's see who can guess why this is doing it wrong...


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_Let's see who can guess why this is doing it wrong...


















AAAH!!!!! WIDOWMAKER!!!


----------



## Mk3_Katinga (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (azn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azn* »_
AAAH!!!!! WIDOWMAKER!!!

that thing is ridiculous, if you have one use it as a foot stool, and it will probably last for 5 min and fail on you as well.


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Mk3_Katinga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk3_Katinga* »_
that thing is ridiculous, if you have one use it as a foot stool, and it will probably last for 5 min and fail on you as well. 

tell me about it. i used it when i first got my gti, and didn't know better.
got the car up on it, and promptly failed. 
....so i promptly lost it somewhere in the garage.


----------



## pefer (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: WIDOW MAKERS*

AHHH the widowmaker... Am I the only one to it's defense?








Have been using these so called widow-makers for a good 27 years on all kinds of Audii and VWs, and not once did one fail on me, sure they like to dig into the soft ground (carry a piece of 6" x 6" x 1" thick plywood in the trunk, good advice for any car), make sure to chock a wheel on the diagonal side of the lifted end, set parking brake/put it in gear, etc... in fact I have used while on a hill and even 2 of these at once on the same car! 
I like the Audi aluminum ones, nice.








But then again in my earlier years I was SINGLE then...















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif EXCELLENT THREAD ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: WIDOW MAKERS (pefer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pefer* »_AHHH the widowmaker... Am I the only one to it's defense?










same here... up untill a few years ago it was the only jack i owned.. never failed on me once


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: WIDOW MAKERS (pefer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pefer* »_AHHH the widowmaker... Am I the only one to it's defense?








Have been using these so called widow-makers for a good 27 years on all kinds of Audii and VWs, and not once did one fail on me, sure they like to dig into the soft ground (carry a piece of 6" x 6" x 1" thick plywood in the trunk, good advice for any car), make sure to chock a wheel on the diagonal side of the lifted end, set parking brake/put it in gear, etc... in fact I have used while on a hill and even 2 of these at once on the same car! 
I like the Audi aluminum ones, nice.








But then again in my earlier years I was SINGLE then...















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif EXCELLENT THREAD ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I totally agree. Been using them for many many moons and have never had a problem other thanthem digging into soft ground. Just carry a small piece of plywood and it's good to go. I actually use them for OTHER things too. They make GREAT jacks for small/medium trailers!


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Mk3_Katinga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk3_Katinga* »_
that thing is ridiculous, if you have one use it as a foot stool, and it will probably last for 5 min and fail on you as well. 

The only time that thing should fail is if you don't use it properly. I've changed wheels over 3 times on my GLI in the past year and have never had it come even close to failing. If you're having a problem with it, it's because you don't know what you're doing.


_Modified by Jetty! at 9:26 AM 11-26-2007_


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

My Golf actually came with a more traditional scissor jack, like all US-production VWs.








First thing I did when I looked at the widowmaker on my Jetta was go get a Harbor Freight jack, and a set of jackstands, and keep THOSE in the trunk. I figured, even a $20 Chinese floorjack will be better than the widowmaker.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

A widowmaker has never failed on me, but I've bent a few of them up. I always saw them as a one-time-use product.
It's completely possible that I'm retarded, but I refuse to use them.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

i loved this movie when i was younger ..... i still do.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_A widowmaker has never failed on me, but I've bent a few of them up. I always saw them as a one-time-use product.
It's completely possible that I'm retarded, but I refuse to use them.

Old Fav:


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*









I saw one of these this morning and had to post this up. I didn't get a pic, but I found one pretty easily. The owner wasn't necessarily doing it wrong, but the fact that it was even built in the first place was doing it wrong.








I've always said Cadillacs are nothing more than luxury Chevys.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (sump22)*

What do the numbers on the diagram mean?


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (StormChaser)*

From all the flak these things catch, I'd say potential failure points.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_What do the numbers on the diagram mean?









They are each of the different ways that it can kill and maim you.


----------



## bluetapedr3w (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_
Old Fav:
























hahaha


----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (AZGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZGolf* »_
They are each of the different ways that it can kill and maim you.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (bluetapedr3w)*

I've not really had a problem with the widowmaker per se, but I have had some where the threads strip and they won't work any more, or the rod bends, etc. Usually from getting frustrated and using it too fast.
There is a version with a pseudo-second leg as well, those suusally work better for me.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_I've not really had a problem with the widowmaker per se, but I have had some where the threads strip and they won't work any more, 

Bingo, that happened to me and the one in my Scirocco the first time I tried to use it. Had to borrow the jack from moms chrysler to finish!
Then when dad wrecked his dodge stratus I stole the scisor jack out of that one








And here, sort of a 'failed'/you're doing it wrong to keep it on track..


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (AudiGirl315)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiGirl315* »_Attention to detail... They even put "The Empire State" on there.








Edit: This is indeed cardboard.








_Modified by AudiGirl315 at 4:08 PM 11-25-2007_









this guy may actually be doing it right though... a friend of mine had her front license plate stolen or lost in an accident (I don't remember exactly which but one of those). She called NYS DMV to report it and ask what to do about it since she did not have a front plate at the time. They told her to make a plate out of cardboard and write her plate # and everything just like that pic and mount it where the front plate would normally go until she received the replacement plate







so apparantly a cardboard plate is legal in some circumstances














I would've gone all out and colored it


----------



## 8v_gti777 (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Bingo, that happened to me and the one in my Scirocco the first time I tried to use it. Had to borrow the jack from moms chrysler to finish!
Then when dad wrecked his dodge stratus I stole the scisor jack out of that one








And here, sort of a 'failed'/you're doing it wrong to keep it on track..









That pic is just


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (moab355)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moab355* »_For those that thought this was photoshopped here is another angle yes this really happened.









UMMM Did anyone notice the tag on the wing??????


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dakotaracer71* »_
UMMM Did anyone notice the tag on the wing??????

yea... saw that... the placement is doing it wrong on a few levels...


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_What do the numbers on the diagram mean?









The drawing looks like it was taken from a patent application.
There are actually two kinds: the scary kind, which has a fixed foot and gets up on its "tippy toe" when you raise the car, and the better kind, which has a hinged foot that stays put on the ground as you raise it.
Better kind:
















p.s. The official name for this type of jack is a "Y-type jack".


----------



## MC Pee Pants (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
p.s. The official name for this type of jack is a "Y-type jack".

 the official name is death


----------



## s-rocc (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

Nah, they're fine if you use two of them
















This pic show two different types. The aluminum one is much better than the black steel one. The aluminum one holds onto the pinch weld with a plastic clippy thing, whereas the steel one has a rounded pivoting trough that the pinch weld is_ supposed _to sit in but refuses to stay in.
That car actually fell off the black steel jack 3 times before I got rid of that piece of crap for the aluminum one.


----------



## FLY-GTI1 (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: (s-rocc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *s-rocc* »_
That car actually fell off the black steel jack 3 times before I got rid of that piece of crap for the aluminum one. 

Ok, that jack upgrade is doing it wrong. Just buy a real floor jack!


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

lol theyre like 80- bux with a full package deal that means stands creeper and a 3 ton jack sears ftmfw


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (moab355)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moab355* »_For those that thought this was photoshopped here is another angle yes this really happened.









Is that Micheal J Fox????!?!??!


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

Why, exactly, did they design the jack that way, and why do they continue to use it?
Obviously a real hydraulic jack and jackstands are strongly preferred for any kind of work, but I've changed tires and even done emergency brake repairs with the OEM tire jacks for my cars, and not one has ever fallen or slipped. They always sat on the pinch weld correctly.
The "widowmaker" doesn't look any more compact than a proper scissor jack. I just don't get it.


----------



## s-rocc (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: (FLY-GTI1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLY-GTI1* »_
Ok, that jack upgrade is doing it wrong. Just buy a real floor jack!

I have multiple floor jacks, I just don't drive around with one in the very small hatch of my car at all times


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Actually, it DOES collapse to perfectly flat, which a scissor jack can't do. Also, it's not as long when folded.
But, the real reason why they continue to use the widowmaker?
The widowmaker has soul.


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_The widowmaker has soul*s*.









Fixed


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (AKADriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AKADriver* »_Why, exactly, did they design the jack that way, and why do they continue to use it?


lets stop debating the jack thing and get this abck on topic? Thanks...


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (s-rocc)*

Still talking about the WidowMaker is Doing it Wrong...ON TOPIC!
WRONG


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (B3passatBMX)*

i love the bottom one hahahaha


----------



## LKR32 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: (B3passatBMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3passatBMX* »_Still talking about the WidowMaker is Doing it Wrong...ON TOPIC!
WRONG










ok that wins


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala









and just for kicks
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=3d7_1193971489


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*

Mr. Knappy will not come to the defense of the Widow Maker. In June 06, he was visiting here and helped me with the brakes on the wifes car. I only had a Widow Maker, and it *almost* worked... 
























As he was wrenching on the carrier bolt, the car rocked and fell off the jack, and the rotor landed right on the TOP of his foot. I yelled for my friend Tre to come help, and we just picked the car up. He put ice on it for a few minutes and went back to do the job, cursing at the Widow Maker until the job was done. 
True Story!


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

holy chit knappys not human lol


----------



## IDrankBeer (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

That was so funny. I even brought you those gangster brake parts from Seattle! Yay!


----------



## thickox (May 21, 2005)

*Re: (VegasJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasJetta* »_Mr. Knappy will not come to the defense of the Widow Maker. In June 06, he was visiting here and helped me with the brakes on the wifes car. I only had a Widow Maker, and it *almost* worked... 
[


Pretty sure the manual says not to use it on carpet


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

Adam, this is why man invented jack-stands. It's not the widowmaker's fault you rocked the car off it; that would happen with nearly any jack.
I still love ya though. Glad he still has his toes.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (VegasJetta)*

And that, right there, is what many meant by it not being the jack's fault. If a car is to be up for more than a min or two (say long enough to change a flat...it should be on jack-stands. I was certainly taught that you NEVER apply major torque to a bolt on the wheel or brakes while a car is on a jack. You losen lug nuts with it on the gound, then jack up, change the ire, get it back on the ground ASAP. If it's more than a simple tire change...yeah, you defintely need to be using the POPER equipment (hydrolic/locking jack and/or jack stands).


----------



## ahnuc (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (VegasJetta)*

^^^Although I will not deny that this jack SUCKS A$$, because I've had to use one several times, I do have to ask: WTF are you doing it on carpet for? Especially if you knew this type of jack is inherently unstable?
It is a poor mechanic who blames his tools...


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (ahnuc)*

Good lord you guys are still arguing about that stupid car jack? You're still doing this thread wrong.


----------



## Better Thomas (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: (ahnuc)*

can we drop the jack?(no pun intended) this thread has made it pretty far, let's keep it going.


_Modified by Better Thomas at 3:45 PM 11-26-2007_


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (B3passatBMX)*

Nice 3 behind that camel.


----------



## evil_VR6 (Nov 17, 2003)




----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (Better Thomas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Better Thomas* »_can we drop the jack?(no pun intended) this thread has made it pretty far, let's keep it going.

Well, that last one was a combination of things done wrong.
Not using jack *stands*? Check. (As StormChaser said, that goes for ANY jack.)
Working on carpet? Check. Even if it's not a safety risk... working on a car on *CARPET?!?!?!?* Surprised his wife didn't kill him for that.















Using known unstable tools on a surface other than concrete? Check.
Putting any part of your body under a car supported only by a jack? Check. (That goes back to the jack stands thing, though. The only time a part of your body should be under a car supported only by a jack is to put jackstands under it.)


----------



## Dextrobrick (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (VegasJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasJetta* »_Mr. Knappy will not come to the defense of the Widow Maker. In June 06, he was visiting here and helped me with the brakes on the wifes car. I only had a Widow Maker, and it *almost* worked... 
As he was wrenching on the carrier bolt, the car rocked and fell off the jack, and the rotor landed right on the TOP of his foot. I yelled for my friend Tre to come help, and we just picked the car up. He put ice on it for a few minutes and went back to do the job, cursing at the Widow Maker until the job was done. 
True Story!

A cinderblock ganked out from under a rotting Camaro could've prevented that episode entirely.


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_yeah, you defintely need to be using the *POPER* equipment (hydrolic/locking jack and/or jack stands). 

Oh no, now this is going to turn into another Catholic-bashing thread!


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dakotaracer71* »_lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala










doing it wrong b/c she's on her cell phone while driving http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif the garbage can thing I can see b/c mail carriers on rural routes such as that are known to be the laziest of all workers... they wont even get out of the truck to physically put the mail in the box if there is something preventing them from doing it from the truck







I never witnessed this laziness until a couple of years ago when I moved to a more rural area where the mail carriers didn't walk their routes


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LI_HXC_VR6* »_doing it wrong b/c she's on her cell phone while driving http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif the garbage can thing I can see b/c mail carriers on rural routes such as that are known to be the laziest of all workers... they wont even get out of the truck to physically put the mail in the box if there is something preventing them from doing it from the truck







I never witnessed this laziness until a couple of years ago when I moved to a more rural area where the mail carriers didn't walk their routes









Actually, I believe it's a requirement that their union imposes on them, that they not get out of the vehicle. It's a liability thing.


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LI_HXC_VR6* »_doing it wrong b/c she's on her cell phone while driving http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

lol hell even i didn't see the cell phone... i stole it from a cardomain blog


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_
Actually, I believe it's a requirement that their union imposes on them, that they not get out of the vehicle. It's a liability thing.

Really... I need to get in that union







(this coming from a former electric/gas meter reader who had to walk 10-15miles a day regardless of the weather) I just thought they were lazy b/c where I used to live (only the next county over, maybe about 40miles away) all the mail carriers would drive their vehicle every few blocks and walk their routes, that's why I thought it was crazy that the ones that drive their routes cant even get out for a measly 3 feet







but I guess different counties/areas have different rules, I'm doing it wrong


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

no offense to anyone but we have a deaf mail carrier here where i work. this dude has hit just about everything u can imagine


----------



## joeysmoey (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ThPCiCm36X4
MR2 hops a *CRUB* and meets a parked dub


----------



## san (Aug 19, 2000)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (joeysmoey)*

From the MKIV R32 Forum:


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (joeysmoey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joeysmoey* »_http://youtube.com/watch?v=ThPCiCm36X4
MR2 hops a *CRUB* and meets a parked dub









Nearly hit that ITR to!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (B3passatBMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3passatBMX* »_
Nearly hit that ITR to!

Bro!
That yellow R32 doesn't seem too out of line with MkIV owner's styling... but it is still doing it wrong








I thought those were Polo tail lights until I looked close.


----------



## Horror Business (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: WIDOW MAKERS (pefer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pefer* »_AHHH the widowmaker... Am I the only one to it's defense?









Have been using these so called widow-makers for a good 27 years on all kinds of Audii and VWs, and not once did one fail on me, sure they like to dig into the soft ground (carry a piece of 6" x 6" x 1" thick plywood in the trunk, good advice for any car), make sure to chock a wheel on the diagonal side of the lifted end, set parking brake/put it in gear, etc... in fact I have used while on a hill and even 2 of these at once on the same car! 
I like the Audi aluminum ones, nice.








But then again in my earlier years I was SINGLE then...















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif EXCELLENT THREAD ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I have never had the widowmaker fail either. "knock on wood" All you have to do is pay attention when setting it up maybe use a plank of wood and not be dumb about it. No you cant hop inside the car while its jacked up or anything or pull an engine with it jacked on them. For simply changing a flat tire I have never had a problem. And I like the weight and space they save. I've even used them for changing oil, although I did use back up 2x4s. Perhaps it is because I too am not married thus jinxed to create a widow of my wife.
But it you've got jack stands, use them by all means.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (san)*


_Quote, originally posted by *san* »_









Ceiling lamp reflections and a guy in the background flipping the bird do not a good photograph make.


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (san)*


_Quote, originally posted by *san* »_From the MKIV R32 Forum:











Worst part is I imagine that smoothing and widening wasn't cheap







Not for me but obviously for someone


----------



## PGas32 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Marshmallow Man)*









A ton of time and money went into that car. Styling is, of course, subjective, but the 'doing it wrong' part comes in with the molded bumpers. One small tap from the rear, and look at all of what has to come off







Interior is awesome, though. 


_Modified by Boosted18T at 5:48 PM 11-26-2007_


----------



## 2000JettaGLXVR6 (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (Green Panzer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Green Panzer* »_This is absolutely hideous. 








I'd have used the second generation Ranger bed. 
-GP

*Chokes*


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_Actually, I believe it's a requirement that their union imposes on them, that they not get out of the vehicle. It's a liability thing.

Not around here... our mailman parks in front of our house, then hits ~20 local houses on foot, then moves his rig to the next block.


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Boosted18T)*









i am very sad








bill


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (jebglx)*

That R32 is an example of someone who should have stopped awhile ago. The idea of a widebody custom R32 I like, but that's taking it to far.


----------



## GTI20thNo742 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (B3passatBMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3passatBMX* »_That R32 is an example of someone who should have stopped awhile ago. The idea of a widebody custom R32 I like, but that's taking it to far.

If it wasn't yellow it would be right.


----------



## vrdubin6 (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (GTI20thNo742)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI20thNo742* »_
If it wasn't yellow it would be right.

And if the rear wheels had the correct offset.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (vrdubin6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrdubin6* »_And if the rear wheels had the correct offset.

Maybe so, but staggered wheels (or, should I say "rimz"?) on a FWD car has the official VWvortex® seal of approval.








http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml


----------



## ATM3222 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (jebglx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jebglx* »_








i am very sad








bill

I love everyones opinion on my car..







If the car gets into a accident ...that's why I have custom car insurance. Nobody likes to step outside of the box anymore. Don't get me wrong ...there's some hot cars out there but they all pretty much start to look the same at these shows and even on the streets... it's all good tho


----------



## ATM3222 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (vrdubin6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrdubin6* »_
And if the rear wheels had the correct offset.

For the people that haven't read my thread...
*I'm waiting for my rear spacers to come in, the mesh inserts for the front bumper are NOT in and the FMIC still needs to be lowered*
After that ...the car will sit just right








I love this thread










_Modified by ATM3222 at 6:43 PM 11-26-2007_


----------



## Flipflops365 (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (ATM3222)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATM3222* »_
I love everyones opinion on my car..







If the car gets into a accident ...that's why I have custom car insurance. Nobody likes to step outside of the box anymore. Don't get me wrong ...there's some hot cars out there but they all pretty much start to look the same at these shows and even on the streets... it's all good tho









This is doing it right. He posted his car up on a public forum and then took an absolute beating for it. He's still maintaining a positive attitude about it and from what I can see he's not angry at anyone for not liking (hating) his car. Many people out there can't say the same.


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (ATM3222)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATM3222* »_
I love everyones opinion on my car..







If the car gets into a accident ...that's why I have custom car insurance. Nobody likes to step outside of the box anymore. Don't get me wrong ...there's some hot cars out there but they all pretty much start to look the same at these shows and even on the streets... it's all good tho









i got a question and i'm just wondering but why is the rear of the skirt molded but front meeting the fender isn't? not hate'n just wonder'n


----------



## LKR32 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Dakotaracer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dakotaracer71* »_
i got a question and i'm just wondering but why is the rear of the skirt molded but front meeting the fender isn't? not hate'n just wonder'n









the front bumper and fenders remove all as one piece. so im assuming its so it can come off seperately. now i dont know what will happen if you ever need to take the rear bumper off for any reason


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Flipflops365)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipflops365* »_This is doing it right. He posted his car up on a public forum and then took an absolute beating for it. He's still maintaining a positive attitude about it and from what I can see he's not angry at anyone for not liking (hating) his car. Many people out there can't say the same.

I posted pics of my stock Passat and it got criticized for being too high. Bah! Try driving over NJ winter potholes at highway speed, and you'll know why I will never lower it or put on huge bendy alloys.


----------



## LKR32 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (LKR32)*

another molded fender...


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Boosted18T)*









Personally, I like this car. It's over the top, but smooth and tasteful at the same time, not easy to pull off. The only thing that scares me about it is the aforementioned molded bumpers, and the ugly specter of getting into a minor bumper banger and having to blend the paint on half the car to fix it. Other than that, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-GP


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (ATM3222)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATM3222* »_
I love everyones opinion on my car..







If the car gets into a accident ...that's why I have custom car insurance. Nobody likes to step outside of the box anymore. Don't get me wrong ...there's some hot cars out there but they all pretty much start to look the same at these shows and even on the streets... it's all good tho









I understand that your car works for you, as you are obviously happy with it, and I will say that I like it, and I could certainly see myself in that car if it were white and the taillights were not partially covered up. That is some good work man, keep it up.


----------



## Dextrobrick (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Boosted18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted18T* »_








A ton of time and money went into that car. Styling is, of course, subjective, but the 'doing it wrong' part comes in with the molded bumpers. One small tap from the rear, and look at all of what has to come off







Interior is awesome, though.

Issues of collision repair aside, luridly redefining the tail light shape and unifying the rear bumper into the body eliminates the seam that runs down from the tail light to the wheel well that provides like the only hint of awesomeness in an otherwise incredibly bland body design. So the end result, aesthetically speaking, is two scoops of suck.


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Dextrobrick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dextrobrick* »_
Issues of collision repair aside, luridly redefining the tail light shape and unifying the rear bumper into the body eliminates the seam that runs down from the tail light to the wheel well that provides like the only hint of awesomeness in an otherwise incredibly bland body design. So the end result, aesthetically speaking, is two scoops of suck.

I'll answer for him...
He doesn't care. Move along.
I think the car is over the top, something I'd never catch myself itching to drive... however, the bodywork is FLAWLESS. He had a vision and carried it out into reality. Not to mention it's a 500hp Turbo R32.


----------



## f1dna (May 18, 2007)

*Re: (B3passatBMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3passatBMX* »_










wtf


----------



## vrdubin6 (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (audomatik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audomatik* »_
I'll answer for him...
He doesn't care. Move along.
I think the car is over the top, something I'd never catch myself itching to drive... however, the bodywork is FLAWLESS. He had a vision and carried it out into reality. Not to mention it's a 500hp Turbo R32.

So others cant voice their opinions, but you can. Gotcha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

ouch. thats rough.


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (vrdubin6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrdubin6* »_
So others cant voice their opinions, but you can. Gotcha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No, if you read his thread, nothing anyone will say will make him mad, no matter how clever and witty that person is trying to be. I pretty much summed up what has been said COUNTLESS times about that car. And the car shouldn't even be posted since it's clearly doing nothing wrong. This thread has been infested with cars with stupid body kits, etc... that isn't doing it wrong. Wearing a bike helmet backwards because you're a stupid b!tch riding a scooter, that is doing it wrong.
Back on topic please... this thread is about funny **** that happens when stupid people are allowed driver's licenses, not who thinks money was spent unwise on body modifications...


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

*Re: (f1dna)*









Home made fording kit, perhaps? 
-GP


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_









Oh man, that is pure win.


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (bhtooefr)*









Porsche 356 with me power.


----------



## AudiGirl315 (Dec 26, 2000)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (LKR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LKR32* »_










Painting the mesh in the front bumper while it's on the car = doing it wrong. 
The wheel well liners are also covered in overspray in all of the pictures... maybe I'm being too picky.


----------



## 84Mk2GTI (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (audomatik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audomatik* »_
No, if you read his thread, nothing anyone will say will make him mad, no matter how clever and witty that person is trying to be. I pretty much summed up what has been said COUNTLESS times about that car. And the car shouldn't even be posted since it's clearly doing nothing wrong. This thread has been infested with cars with stupid body kits, etc... that isn't doing it wrong. Wearing a bike helmet backwards because you're a stupid b!tch riding a scooter, that is doing it wrong.
Back on topic please... this thread is about funny **** that happens when stupid people are allowed driver's licenses, not who thinks money was spent unwise on body modifications...


AMEN BROTHER......AMEN















Oh and the R32 is some SWEET AZZ ****


----------



## Tetzuoe (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (AudiGirl315)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiGirl315* »_
Painting the mesh in the front bumper while it's on the car = doing it wrong. 
The wheel well liners are also covered in overspray in all of the pictures... maybe I'm being too picky.

i mean, if i were to play devil's advocate... id say something about how that stuff cant be removed because its molded to the body of the... whatever... a little painters tape goes a long way..


----------



## ATM3222 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (audomatik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audomatik* »_
No, if you read his thread, nothing anyone will say will make him mad, no matter how clever and witty that person is trying to be. I pretty much summed up what has been said COUNTLESS times about that car. And the car shouldn't even be posted since it's clearly doing nothing wrong. This thread has been infested with cars with stupid body kits, etc... that isn't doing it wrong. Wearing a bike helmet backwards because you're a stupid b!tch riding a scooter, that is doing it wrong.
Back on topic please... this thread is about funny **** that happens when stupid people are allowed driver's licenses, not who thinks money was spent unwise on body modifications...

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (84Mk2GTI)*

'Widowmaker'? You call _THAT_ a '*Widowmaker*'?? 

*Weak sauce.*

*THIS* is a PROPER Widowmaker.


----------



## vwgilly (Sep 30, 2004)

Two things. 
This picture is the awesome.

_Quote, originally posted by *BattleRabbit* »_








Porsche 356 with me power.

The Cobra on the wood ramps/scaffold is probably more than secure.


----------



## DIAF (Sep 17, 2005)

The second floor of your house is probably supported by a less beefy frame. 
Those are 2x10's that look to be no more than 24" on center...If properly executed, that could be quite safe.
I'm not about to go build it in my driveway though.


_Modified by DIAF at 5:27 PM 11-26-2007_


----------



## redfred18T (May 28, 2004)

for the hideous wings west jetta and r32, what happens if you ever have to pull the bumper for any reason? sawzall?


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (san)*


_Quote »_









I know this is a show car and it will never see track time, but why the inoperable roll bar? That just seems unsafe.


----------



## PGas32 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Egz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Egz* »_ That just seems unsafe.

If it wins shows, who cares


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (WD-40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WD-40* »_










I would guess if that was built properly it would be sturdy enough


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (WD-40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WD-40* »_'Widowmaker'? You call _THAT_ a '*Widowmaker*'?? 

*Weak sauce.*

*THIS* is a PROPER Widowmaker.








[img*]http://home.comcast.net/~mkennedy02/ramp/cobra_ramp1.jpg[/img]
[img*]http://home.comcast.net/~mkennedy02/ramp/cobra_ramp4.jpg[/img]
[img*]http://http://home.comcast.net/~mkennedy02/ramp/cobra_ramp5.jpg[/img]











That appears to be far from unsafe. Those 10/12x2's are extremely strong, especially spaced as close as they are. 
That is actually a really good idea, I would consider doing that if I was doing major surgery. Gets the car higher than jackstands, without the hassle.


----------



## redfred18T (May 28, 2004)

yeah if it was built properly, it should hold the car fine... it should probably have extra bracing on the sides to keep it from tipping over, but IMO, it doesnt look bad for a DIY lift


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (djsheijkdfj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djsheijkdfj* »_

That appears to be far from unsafe. Those 10/12x2's are extremely strong, especially spaced as close as they are. 
That is actually a really good idea, I would consider doing that if I was doing major surgery. Gets the car higher than jackstands, without the hassle.

Right, if I had extra space I'd do that myself. Be easier than jacking it up to oil changes etc. Although I'd probably opt for some thicker studs just to be safe.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (djsheijkdfj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djsheijkdfj* »_That appears to be far from unsafe. Those 10/12x2's are extremely strong, especially spaced as close as they are.

From a structural standpoint.. that's could probably hold as much, if not more than my 9,000 pound rated Bendpak.
I'd have put at least one set of cross braces though... just for warm fuzzies.


----------



## Cptn. SenseofDirection (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (B3passatBMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3passatBMX* »_Still talking about the WidowMaker is Doing it Wrong...ON TOPIC!










i just got done watching transformers and i finally whats funny about this


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (B3passatBMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3passatBMX* »_Right, if I had extra space I'd do that myself. Be easier than jacking it up to oil changes etc. Although I'd probably opt for some thicker studs just to be safe. 

If 2x6 16" on centre can ably support a snow loaded roof, then I think supporting a car wouldn't be too much of a problem. 
The only things that I would consider is beefing up the top plate a bit to hopefully disperse the load a little more evenly and to double up the studs directly under the wheels. In that sense I guess thicker studs are a good idea, but only those 4.


----------



## Ben010783 (May 27, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *Egz* »_I know this is a show car and it will never see track time, but why the inoperable roll bar? That just seems unsafe.

If he uses a harness with those Sparcos he would need that.


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Froster)*


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (vwgilly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgilly* »_Two things. 
This picture is the awesome.


Thanks, that car is actually mine now, I made a thread asking what to do with it earlier, but i think since I am 16 the mods deleted it, which sucks, since I really need some ideas. I know the history of the car, and what to do to make it stock, but i do not know what the best way to make it better is... and I guess age discrimination prevents me from learning.


----------



## Cptn. SenseofDirection (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (Flipflops365)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipflops365* »_








EXTREME!!!!!!

dude, that's so not extreme


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (Cptn. SenseofDirection)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cptn. SenseofDirection* »_
dude, that's so not extreme

its from the movie harold and kumar...


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (michgo2003)*

Doo you see what I seeeee....
























































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (michgo2003)*

I think that tints kinda cool......
The rest of the truck http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (michgo2003)*









anyone else notice the interFooler? haha CAI


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (itskmill06)*

Here's a side shot of that car








And an awesomely WRONG hatch setup


----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (michgo2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michgo2003* »_
its from the movie harold and kumar...

watch it a few more times and you'll understand why he posted that


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (FastGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastGTi* »_
watch it a few more times and you'll understand why he posted that









...got it


----------



## Llamaslayer (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: (B3passatBMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3passatBMX* »_









ROFLMAO


----------



## Akaten (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: (B3passatBMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3passatBMX* »_
And an awesomely WRONG hatch setup

















What kind of person thinks that a super-crappy model train set would be the perfect addition to a custom car. I mean seriously wow.


----------



## Mk3_Katinga (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (Llamaslayer)*

man this thread moves fast. A lot of talk about this wodowmaker well to me the only experience ive had with it is the two that came with both my mk3's. The one in my golf sunk into my driveway, so i used a piece of wood to prevent that, and when i got the car high enough to remove the wheel and tire, it buckled and fell, made a nasty noise and i threw it away. 

A week later my mother shows me a letter she recieved (the car was in her name) there was a recall for the mk3 jack. So something was wrong with the jack after all. the guy who gave me my new jack which i have not used asked me i if had tried using the old one, and i told him what happened, he wasnt surprised. 

some wrong content http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (Akaten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Akaten* »_What kind of person thinks that a super-crappy model train set would be the perfect addition to a custom car. I mean seriously wow.









Maybe "Bubba Rub" (sp?)?
Train whistle goes WOO WOO!


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (VWestlife)*









Saw this bad boy off exit 172w on I65 the other day! 
was talking to the owner inside of the Speedway, and could not tell if it was a man or a woman... 
had a HUGE dip in!!!
















PS, sorry for the crappy picture, the driver was staring me down as took it!!!


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

Do'nt think I saw this one here,


----------



## bluetapedr3w (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (B3passatBMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3passatBMX* »_Here's a side shot of that car








And an awesomely WRONG hatch setup

















how do people even think this looks good??


----------



## Special_ed_ted (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (bluetapedr3w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluetapedr3w* »_
how do people even think this looks good??
























With the right amount of drugs, anything can look good


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (itskmill06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itskmill06* »_








anyone else notice the interFooler? haha CAI

Haha, older then I am, but funny as hell.


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (san)*


_Quote, originally posted by *san* »_From the MKIV R32 Forum:

























































































































i don't see how this is really doing it wrong...


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (VWJETTACOUPE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJETTACOUPE* »_
i don't see how this is really doing it wrong...









You quoting all 12,000 pictures and making me look at that horrid piece of rubbish again is doing it wrong.


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (i_baked_cookies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i_baked_cookies* »_
You quoting all 12,000 pictures and making me look at that horrid piece of rubbish again is doing it wrong.

you whining and not being able to give any kinda of reasonable response is doing it wrong!!


----------



## Mikedav (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (VWJETTACOUPE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJETTACOUPE* »_
you whining and not being able to give any kinda of reasonable response is doing it wrong!!









The man has a point. Don't quote every damn image, it makes everyone scroll 600 feet to get to your one line of text.


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Mikedav)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikedav* »_
The man has a point. Don't quote every damn image, it makes everyone scroll 600 feet to get to your one line of text. 


15 pictures are too many for you?







does it make your computer slow? Do you have slow connectivity? because they pop right up for me?








next time I will only use the ones that I have question about... oh wait, that is all of them!! I was just trying to figure out what the doing it wrong part was that is all....
If no one can give me a normal response to that, just let it go, life will go on for me!


----------



## lojasmo (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (VWJETTACOUPE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJETTACOUPE* »_i don't see how this is really doing it wrong...









Terrible body kit. Tacky wheels. Screwy roll cage. Burn my eyes yellow. Seats that are WORSE than the OEM recarros.
That's all I've got for a start.


----------



## vuu16v2 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Mikedav)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikedav* »_
The man has a point. Don't quote every damn image, it makes everyone scroll 600 feet to get to your one line of text. 

Yep, figure out how to quote or start over w/ the 'net. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (VWJETTACOUPE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJETTACOUPE* »_

15 pictures are too many for you?







does it make your computer slow? Do you have slow connectivity? because they pop right up for me?









Once again, its not the time it takes. Its the point of having to scroll through all 15 pictures just to get to your one line of text. The pictures were already posted, and then quoted about 5 times, so there is no need to quote all of them again. 

_Quote, originally posted by *VWJETTACOUPE* »_If no one can give me a normal response to that, just let it go, life will go on for me!









Because it is over the top. Please see my sig for more info. Yes, I understand it is a turbo r32, however, cruising around on rubberbands with a roll bar, blending everything so the car basically looks like a smoothed turd and having to worry about getting a dent/scratch and a full respray to fix it is doing it wrong. 
-Greg


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Strictly Gravy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Strictly Gravy* »_
Because it is over the top. Please see my sig for more info. Yes, I understand it is a turbo r32, however, cruising around on rubberbands with a roll bar, blending everything so the car basically looks like a smoothed turd and having to worry about getting a dent/scratch and a full respray to fix it is doing it wrong. 
-Greg

see now, that was not so hard guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll try to refrain from all the pictures next time, I had no idea the fiasco it would cause!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

EDIT: I still don;t think this is doing it wrong as the thread was intended, but if it your perception, then alright.










_Modified by VWJETTACOUPE at 11:37 AM 11-27-2007_


----------



## oneday (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
Train whistle goes WOO WOO!









I thought the same thing when I saw that...you must be a P&S listener..


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (lojasmo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lojasmo* »_
Terrible body kit. Tacky wheels. Screwy roll cage. Burn my eyes yellow. Seats that are WORSE than the OEM recarros.
That's all I've got for a start.

OEM Recaros in an R32? Damn I must be retarded I swore they came with factory Koenig seats... oh that's right they did. If you're going to talk crap on a car, at least know what the hell you are talking about.


----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (l5gcw0b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l5gcw0b* »_Do'nt think I saw this one here,









That is great...


----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)

Oh, I saw a 330CI the other day that had a crooked //M badge in place of the 330, so now it says "//MCI". Like the long distance carrier? idiot.


----------



## 1.8Tspeed! (May 5, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (audomatik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audomatik* »_
OEM Recaros in an R32? Damn I must be retarded I swore they came with factory Koenig seats... oh that's right they did. If you're going to talk crap on a car, at least know what the hell you are talking about.

haha powned... and that roll cage is fine.. none was " talking crap" on it when the car was green and had the roll cage.. also that interior WAS money before he went all yellow.... and whats the matter with all black suede sparco seats?








also the big problem with that WIDE body kit is the damn bumpers and fenders are ONE PIECE... totally uncalled for.. i really loved that car when it was green, he should of sold it or kept it the way it was.. but none the less not my car haha lets move one..

by the way.. doing a custom wide body right!!!!











_Modified by 1.8Tspeed! at 11:37 AM 11-27-2007_


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (BLKonBLKMKVGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKonBLKMKVGTI* »_








Saw this bad boy off exit 172w on I65 the other day! 
was talking to the owner inside of the Speedway, and could not tell if it was a man or a woman... 
had a HUGE dip in!!!
















PS, sorry for the crappy picture, the driver was staring me down as took it!!!

I recognize that car...when it was being "created", the moron who did it worked about 1/2 mile from me, so I got to see the wing and paint appear over time. After that I saw it around town from time to time, and the last time I saw it, it was up on the display stand/ramps thing in front of a crappy buy here/pay here about 1/2 mile from my house, on the opposite end of town. It was there for a couple months, I'd say, and I haven't seen it since. Exit 172 is the IN26 exit, so apparently it's still around.








There are a few other cars in town that are the same color - we think there is a group of guys that got a deal on a large quantity of paint in that color, because multiple cars that color don't just happen.








FWIW, the other cars in the area that are painted the same color are done just as wrongly as that one.


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue70beetle* »_
I recognize that car...when it was being "created", the moron who did it worked about 1/2 mile from me, so I got to see the wing and paint appear over time. After that I saw it around town from time to time, and the last time I saw it, it was up on the display stand/ramps thing in front of a crappy buy here/pay here about 1/2 mile from my house, on the opposite end of town. It was there for a couple months, I'd say, and I haven't seen it since. Exit 172 is the IN26 exit, so apparently it's still around.








There are a few other cars in town that are the same color - we think there is a group of guys that got a deal on a large quantity of paint in that color, because multiple cars that color don't just happen.








FWIW, the other cars in the area that are painted the same color are done just as wrongly as that one.

I call it "Boces green" because a bunch of kids in my high school had their cars painted that color there. One was a Tempo, and the other an old Eclipse. The Eclipse acquired more damage from separate accidents that I've ever seen before. Most of the paint flaked off to reveal the original maroon, and I then found it at a local junkyard. It looks like Dodge Neon green, maybe dodge sold it to them cheap?


----------



## lojasmo (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (audomatik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audomatik* »_
OEM Recaros in an R32? Damn I must be retarded I swore they came with factory Koenig seats... oh that's right they did. If you're going to talk crap on a car, at least know what the hell you are talking about.

Oh good lord. They replaced the wonderful factory seats with craptastic aftermarket seats. Better, peanut?


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (lojasmo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lojasmo* »_Oh good lord. They replaced the wonderful factory seats with craptastic aftermarket seats. Better, peanut?

Recaro has been the OEM for Volkswagen seats in Germany since at least the early '80s. You can take any old VW seat from the junkyard and there'll probably be a tag underneath saying Recaro on it. However, only the good ones have the Recaro name stitched on the backrest.


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Special_ed_ted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Special_ed_ted* »_

With the right amount of drugs, anything can look good









That's a lot of drugs then.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (klaxed)*








drugs make me have good ideas


----------



## vuu16v2 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
Recaro has been the OEM for Volkswagen seats in Germany since at least the early '80s. You can take any old VW seat from the junkyard and there'll probably be a tag underneath saying Recaro on it. However, only the good ones have the Recaro name stitched on the backrest.


Uh, no. The only Recaros to come in VW's say Recaro on the upholstery somewhere. VW did buy an old design from Recaro and used it as their own, though, which is what it sounds like you're referring to. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

Saw this little gem last night, and I immideately thought of this thread!








Yes, you are seeing things right, that is a genuine sattelite dish bolted to the rear hatch of this Mk2 Ford Sierra. The wiring went down to some sort of housing bolted to the rear bumper...
I apologize for the terrible quality, but cell phone cameras simply suck in the dark.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (PerL)*

I love how this thread has gotten big enough that 1/2 of the vortex is looking for a car doing it wrong when they are out and about. Keep it rollin'


----------



## LKR32 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: (sump22)*

hahahhaahahaha, the satellite is prob worth more than the entire car


----------



## Special_ed_ted (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (PerL)*

nice find http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif if you didn't explain that, i wouldn't have had any idea of what i was looking at. First glance looks like a padio table or something along those lines. 
i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this thread


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Saw this little gem last night, and I immideately thought of this thread!








Yes, you are seeing things right, that is a genuine sattelite dish bolted to the rear hatch of this Mk2 Ford Sierra. The wiring went down to some sort of housing bolted to the rear bumper...
I apologize for the terrible quality, but cell phone cameras simply suck in the dark. 









You need to find out more! I wanna know what sweet channels that thing picks up


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (vuu16v2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vuu16v2* »_
Uh, no. The only Recaros to come in VW's say Recaro on the upholstery somewhere. VW did buy an old design from Recaro and used it as their own, though, which is what it sounds like you're referring to. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Either way, the R32 came with Koenig seats... which are not Recaros.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (vuu16v2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vuu16v2* »_
Uh, no. The only Recaros to come in VW's say Recaro on the upholstery somewhere. VW did buy an old design from Recaro and used it as their own, though, which is what it sounds like you're referring to. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

He is right, in a way. Recaro is an OEM seat manufacturer as well as a sport seat manufacturer, and a lot of the 80s VW seats (excluding the ones made in the USA) were made by Recaro. That doesn't mean they're special however, because they're still just basic seats. The Recaro-stitched ones are genuine Recaro sport seats planted into a stock car








Now, can we please get on with the wrongness?


----------



## chuckwizowski (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (audomatik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audomatik* »_
I wanna know what sweet channels that thing picks up









_Serious_ Satellite Radio
Duhhhhhhh


----------



## chuckwizowski (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (chuckwizowski)*

Also: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem
Pichas:
















MAXIMUM DOWNFORCE!!


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (chuckwizowski)*

Those wheels look like _real_ snowflakes, not some manufactured knockoffs like VW used in the '80s. Are those his winter wheels?


----------



## chuckwizowski (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue70beetle* »_Those wheels look like _real_ snowflakes, not some manufactured knockoffs like VW used in the '80s. Are those his winter wheels?

I believe they are his shred / mutilate small children wheels.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*

*Insert vomit icon*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (Ryukein)*

^^








This is the pic you were thinking of:








The owner should just do this though:


----------



## beernutdrums (May 23, 2001)

*Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_I love how this thread has gotten big enough that 1/2 of the vortex is looking for a car doing it wrong when they are out and about. Keep it rollin'









haha, so true







I actually set my blackberry up so I can quickly upload photos to my flickr and then link them when I get on a computer, _solely_ for this thread. 
If I knew how, I'd be busy building some kind of MotiveMag/Blackberry application for this thread


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_*Insert vomit icon*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem


I dunno what's worse, that its an Aztec or that lady posing in just about every picture...


----------



## chuckwizowski (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_*Insert vomit icon*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem


wow, you win. Personally, I don't hate Aztecs, but i hate _this_ Aztec.
This woman, terrible ugly:








Is not this woman:








And..... A monkey with a gun.... Painted on a car....Wow:


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (chuckwizowski)*

Yes! I WIN!


----------



## redfred18T (May 28, 2004)

haha, YES, its the monkey w. gun
thats a hilarious picture


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_Yes! I WIN!









You win all 84 pages of this thread


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (audomatik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audomatik* »_
You win all 84 pages of this thread









I've never won a thread before...
More wrong! Only the pictures are wrong, the lyrics are funny.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ko3ojrte-I8
I haz a page 85!


----------



## rovetherr (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Super Lame Douche* »_AND A PAINT JOB BY THREE!! ARTISTS WITH MONKEYS !!!!!

Boy that is for sure, only a monkey could have thought that this was a good idea.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (Slalom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slalom* »_couple more i took...










This is very common in Woodbridge Ontario (large Canadian-Italian population). 9/10ths of the cars are adorned with SF Scuderia badges... along with the local excavators, bulldozers, front end loaders, backhoes, rollers, any manner of paving equipment... well you get the idea.


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (rovetherr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rovetherr* »_
Boy that is for sure, only a monkey could have thought that this was a good idea.









I'd give the monkeys a little more credit, I don't think they could come up with something this horrific.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (rovetherr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rovetherr* »_
Boy that is for sure, only a monkey could have thought that this was a good idea.









At least they couldn't have made that car any uglier than it was stock.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
At least they couldn't have made that car any uglier than it was stock.

But they did


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (Ryukein)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: (Ryukein)*



Ryukein
[URL="http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Honda-Civic-97-CIVIC-HB-CUSTOM-SHOW-CAR-WIDEBDY-KIT-SUI-CIDE-DOORS_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ6256QQihZ006QQitemZ160184102009QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW" said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW[/URL]


car has potential...
redo the interior
throw on some larger brakes
regular doors
and get rid off the awfull front bumper and it could be going somewhere good
as is: completely wrong


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I hope that Jetta is the result of an A4 that got rear ended, and a ranger that had been totaled.
Otherwise I can't see any good reason for doing that!

yeah he's like, "WHAT? You dont have insurance and you just rearended me? K *******, I'm taking what's left of your pickup and gonna fix my car with it!"


----------



## bcvali (Jul 9, 2006)

219mph on public roads!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdMHjq4j8YY


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: (chuckwizowski)*

Bite the banana ????








Oh man...................


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (rovetherr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rovetherr* »_Boy that is for sure, only a monkey could have thought that this was a good idea.









But which is worse? That the Aztek was _actually_ built, or that someone decided it was cool to modify one? I say that the natual hidiousness of the Aztek outshines the tacky taste in mods.


----------



## bcvali (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (bcvali)*

here are some more...
vw bora in Europe








first generation bmw 7 series








passat:you can tow a tree!








renault with a bra


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (bcvali)*

My Pontiac is doing it wrong. When you go to start your car and the muffler explodes, it sounds a lot like a gunshot, and wakes up all of your roommates


----------



## bluetapedr3w (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (andyA6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andyA6* »_Bite the banana ????








Oh man...................











noo !!


----------



## DIAF (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: (bcvali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcvali* »_here are some more...
vw bora in Europe










Nice!
Seeing as how the scenes that were in "Kazakhstan" were actually filmed in Romania, and that's a Romanian car, I like it!


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (bcvali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcvali* »_219mph on public roads!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdMHjq4j8YY

On the 214 run "I would have gone faster if it wasn't for that other car."








The sound it makes taking off, and when the car is flying by the camera man, is doing it right though.










_Modified by sump22 at 4:50 PM 11-27-2007_


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (jettagli1991)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettagli1991* »_My Pontiac is doing it wrong. When you go to start your car and the muffler explodes, it sounds a lot like a gunshot, and wakes up all of your roommates









OMG, that reminds me of when the muffler fell off my Rabbit! I was driving up this divided boulevard, top down and music on. I pulled up to a Z4, whose driver was in an equal state of bliss. As I revved to pull away when the light turned green, the forward weld joining the muffler housing to its lead pipe started to fail and the car became, er, noisy. By the next light, the weld had completely failed, and whenever the engine rocked in its mounts sufficiently, I was mufflerless. 
I turned to look a the Z4 guy at one point during a rather loud 'event', and he appeared to be rather appalled. 
I shook my head and put my hands up in the air and mouthed "This is new" to him. He started laughing and pointed out that the muffler was now hanging precariously. I grinned and pulled onto the expressway. I lost the muffler about 5 miles later, after exiting and getting within 100 yards of the daycare where I picked up my kids. I pulled over and kicked it into the median, hoping no one would cut a tyre on it. Both kids were a bit concerned about the new noise. I could only laugh and remind them that, yes, Mommy drives a Volkswagen.


----------



## Mk3_Katinga (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (atomicalex)*

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=...lated
dude racing an m3.....the sound at the end sounds more like a pop can being crushed then his engine blowing though :screwy
and some more engine carnage
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=...lated


_Modified by Mk3_Katinga at 6:35 PM 11-27-2007_


----------



## eluwak (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (bcvali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcvali* »_
passat:you can tow a tree!










I towed a tree with my Passat


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (eluwak)*

I had a neighbor who pulled a crabapple tree stump out of his yard with his Lumina. It was a company car and he was nearly due to turn it in, so he wasn't too worried about motor mounts, etc.


----------



## NOSPEED411 (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*

http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/boi...=true


----------



## Viss1 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (Mk3_Katinga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk3_Katinga* »_http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=...lated
dude racing an m3.....the sound at the end sounds more like a pop can being crushed then his engine blowing though :screwy
and some more engine carnage
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=...lated

_Modified by Mk3_Katinga at 6:35 PM 11-27-2007_

Yeah, that's a classic. Many of the classic elements of ***** douchebaggery are present:
- "M3's suck"
- "My parents are going to be so pissed"
- And of course the long pinky nail.


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (Mk3_Katinga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk3_Katinga* »_http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=...lated
dude racing an m3.....the sound at the end sounds more like a pop can being crushed then his engine blowing though :screwy
and some more engine carnage
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=...lated

_Modified by Mk3_Katinga at 6:35 PM 11-27-2007_


LOL "DUDE WAS THAT THE ENGINE?" LOL


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (NOSPEED411)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOSPEED411* »_ http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/boi...=true 

Sorry, that's doing it right! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Sorry, that's doing it right! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I agree completely. It was a nice merc though. Anyone know what they were saying?


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: CHuD (kewlwhip)*

Arrrgh! blue question mark!


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*















to this thread!
-and in L.A. I offer this one-


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (kewlwhip)*

Ahhh. I see it. Wow. Nice grey contrasting wing there.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dakotaracer71* »_LOL "DUDE WAS THAT THE ENGINE?" LOL

Based on the second vid, which showed a foreign object embedded in the piston... I think that was a compressor blade.
Theory: something happened, the compressor wheel on the turbo disintegrated. A blade went into the engine, and proceeded to wreak havoc.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Ryukein)*

I don't get it. What's wrong with that one, other than a ridiculous trim/option package from the manufacturer? I see a new Dodge truck with a toolbox in the back.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*

It's the daytona, the one with the huge wing. But, It looked like the wing had been broken off, and not carefully. You can't really tell though, because it's a crappy photo...


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Rich20thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_so wrong on so many levels......









It got better


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_It's the daytona, the one with the huge wing. But, It looked like the wing had been broken off, and not carefully. You can't really tell though, because it's a crappy photo...

so lets say there was some kind of accident and the wing broke off, how is that doing it wrong? Maybe if we had the story behind why it broke off, we could say, yeah he was doing it wrong! all we can say here, something went wrong. 
Are we going to start posting every car with a dent in here next as doing it wrong??








I am not understanding this thread anymore.


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_
It got better 

WOW, that poor MKI...


----------



## eddie291 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_It's the daytona, the one with the huge wing. But, It looked like the wing had been broken off, and not carefully. You can't really tell though, because it's a crappy photo...

i dont see anything wrong with that pic either.
fwiw, the wing is removable, and is a fairly common mod between owners of it.


_Modified by eddie291 at 8:58 PM 11-27-2007_


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (VWJETTACOUPE)*

*BIG BIG TRUCK* 








_tiny tiny muffler_


----------



## cal40 (Oct 8, 2007)

Great thread


----------



## crazy mother dubber (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (cal40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cal40* »_Great thread


x 1,000,000,000!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (VWJETTACOUPE)*

Last I saw this car was painted the same neon green as that Contour from a few pages back 
















Chrome tape on the side= awesome!


----------



## slobuny (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (NashGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NashGTI* »_

"Who's driving? OH my God bear is driving, how can that be?!?"----Clerks, the cartoon

the very first thing I thought. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wagon mafya (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re:  (slobuny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOSPEED411* »_ http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/boi...=true 

made my night


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem
Here is another EBAY jem for sale


----------



## yankees25 (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: (Wagon mafya)*

How about the Tom Green Show 'Sl*t Mobile' episode?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VX36cwpL4a8


_Modified by yankees25 at 10:56 PM 11-27-2007_


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dakotaracer71* »_http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem
Here is another EBAY jem for sale

That's actually kinda cool minus the gigantic wing on top.


----------



## 54-46 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_*Insert vomit icon*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem

This. Defies. EVERYTHING.
Words fail me. Logic fails me. I think.. I don't... Holy christ, if there was some sort of sick Darwinism in this thread, a sort of devolution of the automotive form, this is the final straw. 
There is nothing redeeming about this.
This is the greatest, and most horrifying, thing ever unleashed on the Internet. It makes tub girl look good!



_Modified by 54-46 at 8:03 PM 11-27-2007_


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (audomatik)*

If he did the awd conversion properly, could even be a pretty cool car when it's done... the huge wing has to go though.


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (VWJETTACOUPE)*









What happened to you?
You're not the same
Something in your head
Made a violent change
It's in your head
FILLER
You call it religion
You're full of sh%t
Was she really worth it?
She cost you your life
You'll never leave her side
She's gonna be your wife
You call it romance
You're full of sh%t
Your brain is clay
What's going on?
You picked up a bible
And now you're gone
You call it religion
You're full of sh%t
FILLER

Minor Threat


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Re: (VWJETTACOUPE)*









monster segway....wow 


_Modified by JUSTINCASE1021 at 11:12 PM 11-27-2007_


----------



## eb_rat_7 (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (NOSPEED411)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOSPEED411* »_ http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/boi...=true 


the real life version of that exists... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Zz2JaADMZo

lambo owner definitely doing it wrong.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (Mace_Windu)*

I made these as fail images, but they m ost certainly are doing it wrong...


----------



## JrodVW (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (twopointone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twopointone* »_ I made these as fail images, but they m ost certainly are doing it wrong...

































But that's not quite a fail yet. 
More like "I like where this is going" 
Don't go all premature on the Fail


----------



## tehAndy (Oct 12, 2005)

Is it normal to fix power/phone lines while wearing hot pants?


----------



## riceburner (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (jettagli1991)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettagli1991* »_My Pontiac is doing it wrong. When you go to start your car and the muffler explodes, it sounds a lot like a gunshot, and wakes up all of your roommates

















Ha ha, when I was in college my buddy had a '88 GTI. His muffler fell off while he was cruising down the interstate at 80 mph. He said that all of a sudden his exhaust got really loud, he looked in his rear view mirror and saw his muffler bouncing towards the car behind him.








The guy somehow avoided the bouncing muffler, but hauled ass to catch up with my buddy to flip him off and yell at him.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (riceburner)*









Wrong? You tell me. It worked for a little while.


----------



## kcn0113 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_
But which is worse? That the Aztek was _actually_ built, or that someone decided it was cool to modify one? I say that the natual hidiousness of the Aztek outshines the tacky taste in mods.

i completely agree with you. pontiac bought their ticket for the failboat like 5 years in advance. they were camping outside the dock just so they could sit in the best seats.


----------



## bora.the.explora (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dakotaracer71* »_http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem
Here is another EBAY jem for sale

i'd strip the body, the wing, finish the motor, hope the AWD is installed right and i'd totally rock it.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Re: (VWJETTACOUPE)*

not really doing it wrong but funny


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Re: (VWJETTACOUPE)*

money cant buy class....


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Re: (mavric_ac)*


----------



## bora.the.explora (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_


























i saw these guys a few weeks ago. didn't get the camera phone out in time.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: (mavric_ac)*

What is that second pic? A park?


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_money cant buy class.... 









wouldnt he just be the driver?


----------



## ginster_gtivr6 (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_What is that second pic? A park?

A track shaped like a kock.


----------



## kcn0113 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Re: (ginster_gtivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster_gtivr6* »_
A track shaped like a kock. 

you mean a ****?
edit:


----------



## Special_ed_ted (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (ginster_gtivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster_gtivr6* »_
A track shaped like a kock. 

A very detailed one at that! lol


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (jettagli1991)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettagli1991* »_Chrome tape on the side= awesome!









There is a same-generation Tercel in these parts that has been given "the treatment" like that... except he/she has 18" or 19" chrome rims shoe-horned onto the poor car.


----------



## psnolazy (Jan 21, 2005)

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=...lated


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (psnolazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psnolazy* »_http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=...lated


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (psnolazy)*

^^^ i should of expected that i turned the volume all the way up too.. almost shat myself..


----------



## 03GTI4Me (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: (psnolazy)*

You made me jump and scared the crap out of my dog. A s s h o l e .


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (psnolazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psnolazy* »_http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=...lated








nice one


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (03GTI4Me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03GTI4Me* »_You made me jump and scared the crap out of my dog. A s s h o l e .









me too, my wife was asleep. dick! dog freaked out as well.


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (twopointone)*

My contribution from my large file called "Funny stuff"... over 100 pics!


----------



## Mk3_Katinga (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (i_baked_cookies)*

^^^^anyone notice it says "shuttle bus" not school bus.

my prediction of the scene: implementation of the new death penalty for inmates, a duel with a full grown grizzly bear


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: (Mk3_Katinga)*

In Denali, they only allow buses.










_Modified by l5gcw0b at 2:02 AM 11-28-2007_


----------



## Akaten (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: (twopointone)*

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ry6Cf4EHI0
The guys filming can barely stop laughing!
"Isn't that your alternator?"


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (l5gcw0b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l5gcw0b* »_In Denali, they only allow buses.









_Modified by l5gcw0b at 2:02 AM 11-28-2007_


----------



## misohot (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: (BLKonBLKMKVGTI)*

nice


----------



## bluetapedr3w (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (i_baked_cookies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i_baked_cookies* »_My contribution from my large file called "Funny stuff"... over 100 pics!









thats a tight pic


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (i_baked_cookies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i_baked_cookies* »_









!!!!
just got home from studio work all night, bout to pass out and this happens. hahahaha
dammit, gets me everytime


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (Mk3_Katinga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk3_Katinga* »_http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=...lated
dude racing an m3.....the sound at the end sounds more like a pop can being crushed then his engine blowing though :screwy
and some more engine carnage
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=...lated second video concentrate on the hand 

_Modified by Mk3_Katinga at 6:35 PM 11-27-2007_


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_money cant buy class.... 









I dont trust russinas no further than I can throw them.


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

^double negatives....doing it wrong.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (AutoEuphoria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoEuphoria* »_^double negatives....doing it wrong.


----------



## techmonkey (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## the wayfarer (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: (techmonkey)*

Well I looked through 38 pages last night killing 2 hours of work and didn't see this, so I'll play.
























Thanks for making my work day a little quicker!!


----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (the wayfarer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the wayfarer* »_











That is Reeeeeeeedneck.


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

*Re: (sjberg40)*

Behold: The BMW 303i!

http://losangeles.craigslist.o....html


----------



## Stroker Ace (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (Mk3_Katinga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk3_Katinga* »_http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=...lated
dude racing an m3.....the sound at the end sounds more like a pop can being crushed then his engine blowing though :screwy










omg was that your engine??


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (Lwize)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lwize* »_Behold: The BMW 303i!

http://losangeles.craigslist.o....html 


















"The car now has a Front Bra with BMW emblem, legally tinted 20% windows front and back, new BMW centercaps and valve stems on some cool little 12" aluminum wheels with nicer import tires."
Neato!


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (Preppy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Preppy* »_
"The car now has a Front Bra with BMW emblem, legally tinted 20% windows front and back, new BMW centercaps and valve stems on some cool little 12" aluminum wheels with nicer import tires."
Neato!


eal BMW letters and numbers that read M3 303I (since this metro is a 3 cylinder) and of course the distinctive round center BMW trunk logo. 
Metro's had 3 cyl engines?? or is this guy just that dumb?


----------



## Lawl Master (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (psnolazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psnolazy* »_http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=...lated

Ass, I was planning on taking a nap in a few, but now I'm permantley awake for the next few hours.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_Metro's had 3 cyl engines?? or is this guy just that dumb?

Yes, they did.
Of course, the CORRECT designation is 310i, if it were a BMW 3-series with a 1.0L 3-cyl fuel injected gasoline engine.


----------



## vuu16v2 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_
eal BMW letters and numbers that read M3 303I (since this metro is a 3 cylinder) and of course the distinctive round center BMW trunk logo. 
Metro's had 3 cyl engines?? or is this guy just that dumb?

Maybe you're not the sharpest tool in the shed, because yes, they were available w/ 3-cylinder engines.


----------



## DmanLT21 (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (Lawl Master)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lawl Master* »_
Ass, I was planning on taking a nap in a few, but now I'm permantley awake for the next few hours.
















FU...







I was watching this @ LIBRARY. And no I didn't have headphones... hahaha Funny looks FTW!


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (vuu16v2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_
Yes, they did.
Of course, the CORRECT designation is 310i, if it were a BMW 3-series with a 1.0L 3-cyl fuel injected gasoline engine.









Thank you! I will spare him that then







So he's just a 'lil dumb


_Quote, originally posted by *vuu16v2* »_
Maybe you're not the sharpest tool in the shed, because yes, they were available w/ 3-cylinder engines.









A: It was already answered. B: That's why i was asking before I made fun of him. C: Idiot


_Modified by sump22 at 11:04 AM 11-28-2007_


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (the wayfarer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the wayfarer* »_










That truck is one river short of a sequel to Deliverance...







I love this thread. Wish I could post pics @ school though.


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_
Of course, the CORRECT designation is 310i, if it were a BMW 3-series with a 1.0L 3-cyl fuel injected gasoline engine.









Not necessarily...the model numbers aren't always the same as the displacement. My 528e and 325 both had the same 2.7. There might be a slight "doing it wrong" in that somewhere...


----------



## beernutdrums (May 23, 2001)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*

This guy was DEFINITELY doing it WRONG:
http://www.theage.com.au/news/....html
*No brakes driver 'reversed to stop'*

_Quote, originally posted by *The Article* »_
A 32-year-old man who put his car in reverse every time he wanted to stop allegedly drove his car from Frankston to Kew with no brakes, Victoria Police said.
Police said the Thornbury man collided with three cars on Swan Street, Burnley last Monday at 5.30pm after running several red lights.
"It is alleged the man continued without exchanging details and was apprehended by police a short time later, after he lost control and collided with a power pole in College Avenue, Kew," a Victoria Police spokeswoman said.
Camberwell Police have charged the man with dangerous driving and numerous other driving offences....



_Modified by kickoutthelights at 9:42 AM 11-28-2007_


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_
Yes, they did.
Of course, the CORRECT designation is 310i, if it were a BMW 3-series with a 1.0L 3-cyl fuel injected gasoline engine.









I'd go with 309i just for the fun of it


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (kickoutthelights)*

I've always wondered what happens if you slam an automatic into reverse at speed. Or Park.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_I've always wondered what happens if you slam an automatic into reverse at speed. Or Park.

On a modern automatic, nothing - it'll wait to engage the gear.
On an old automatic... sudden extreme torque on the gears inside is not kind on it, for reverse.
Park, I might have actually done it on an electronically controlled automatic (by accident) that was really only an electronically controlled torque converter (read: shifting was still fully mechanical,) and the park pawl clicked repeatedly. No problems since.


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_I've always wondered what happens if you slam an automatic into reverse at speed. Or Park.

IIRC, most automatics are electronically controlled, so they can "see" that they are traveling forward too fast and don't engage reverse. At least thats what happened on my ex-g/f's 96 accord when a friend of hers slammed into reverse at 60 mph. Just lit up the back-up lights.
Having accidently put my old auto 2.slow mkIII into 2nd gear on the selector at 80 mph, I can say nothing happened. But then again, I fixed my mistake quite quickly, so I don't know if this is indicative of electronic controls keeping things from going wrong.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_I've always wondered what happens if you slam an automatic into reverse at speed. Or Park.

With reverse, it'll stall. And then it won't care to start for a minute or two.
With 'park', pray to god it doesn't shove the pin in.


----------



## Huckvw (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_
With reverse, it'll stall. And then it won't care to start for a minute or two.
With 'park', pray to god it doesn't shove the pin in.

mythbusters tested it actually....nothing happened...apparently the computer didn't even to try and engage reverse or park or anything, the car just kept coasting.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Right, on a computer controlled automatic, that'll usually be the case.
Not so on an old mechanically controlled automatic.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (Huckvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Huckvw* »_
mythbusters tested it actually....nothing happened...apparently the computer didn't even to try and engage reverse or park or anything, the car just kept coasting.

I accidentally tested this in a rental in Vegas. Lucky for me: there was nobody behind me, I wasn't on a major street, and I was able to eventually get it started using only curse words. Reached for the radio, hit the gear knob, nearly ate the steering wheel.


_Modified by theAntiRiced at 10:48 AM 11-28-2007_


----------



## sticks (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_I've always wondered what happens if you slam an automatic into reverse at speed. Or Park.

they did this on mythbusters, and nothing happened.


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (sticks)*

When I went to the UK I saw a van it was so ugly but i don't know what it was, it looked like someone took a rubberband around the cabin that was to small and it crushed in the sides.
anyone that knows what I'm talking about and knows what it is post it up because that manufacture was def doing it wrong.


----------



## rovetherr (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (Lwize)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lwize* »_Behold: The BMW 303i!
http://images.craigslist.org/010102010303010400200711259dbea0698a168ea471007dd4.jpg[/img] 









I can't believe no one pointed out this little gem

_Quote »_raised car a bit for euro look

I could be wrong, but the last time I checked Euro went the other way








Oh, and http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif x infinity for this thread and its time burning goodness


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (tiggo)*

I haven't seen this one in here yet. Don't you know be careful who you're honking at!

http://video.google.com/videop...80458


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (Marshmallow Man)*

Ah that is a classic from back in the day










_Quote, originally posted by *Marshmallow Man* »_I haven't seen this one in here yet. Don't you know be careful who you're honking at!

http://video.google.com/videop...80458


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (tiggo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiggo* »_When I went to the UK I saw a van it was so ugly but i don't know what it was, it looked like someone took a rubberband around the cabin that was to small and it crushed in the sides.
anyone that knows what I'm talking about and knows what it is post it up because that manufacture was def doing it wrong.

Fiat Multipla?
Jeremy Clarkson did a review somewhere, and he actually said it wasn't bad. Ugly as all hell, but not bad.
EDIT: probably not it (you said crushed on the sides), but it deserves a mention in this thread



















_Modified by VDub2625 at 2:36 PM 11-28-2007_


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

I love that car^^^ No!







I have seen thos when I have gone to Europe. The designer was def. on some sort of drugs.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (sump22)*

The multipla has recently gotten a facelift though, so it's better


----------



## olong_us (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_stolen from mk3 forums

















OMG i see that thing everyday on my way to school. LMAO someone actually stole the muffler off of it recently.


----------



## mraguilar (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_Right, on a computer controlled automatic, that'll usually be the case.
Not so on an old mechanically controlled automatic.

I did on the 3 speed hydraulic ATX Neon
Engine stalled, and then coasted.. took me seconds to realized what I did. and put it on neutral, started the engine and continued my trip without incidence.. 
At the moment i imagined that i broken something but didnt!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (mraguilar)*

So the transmission must actually engage reverse, and the torque converter is powerful enough to reverse the rotation of the engine? Didn't think that was possible... cool.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_So the transmission must actually engage reverse, and the torque converter is powerful enough to reverse the rotation of the engine? Didn't think that was possible... cool. 

I did it in a rental 2006 Grand Prix. 
Same thing happened, stalled the engine, car coasted until I realized what had happened.


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_
With reverse, it'll stall. And then it won't care to start for a minute or two.
With 'park', pray to god it doesn't shove the pin in.

Hmm... maybe I can add to this.
I have a '62 Ford Falcon that has been converted from a 3-on-the-tree manual to a 3 speed automatic (C4). Whoever did the conversion kept the 3 speed column and rigged up the linkage to work with it, so the gear engagement was sloppy at best. The motor mounts in this car were bad so I would shift into meutral at stoplights.
Coming up to a stoplight, I overshot on my shift for Neutral and hit Reverse. The tires screeched and the engine stalled, but nothing else happened. Once I shifted it back into Neutral and came to a stop I was able to re-start the engine and continue my trip. 
There was apparently no harm done, as that transmission still shifts perfectly.








IIRC when you are driving a RWD car going about 30 in Reverse and you shift to Drive it whips the car around. This is called a "J-turn" and is used a lot by law-enforcement.








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J-turn


----------



## TRANX (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Theoffspring99us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theoffspring99us* »_
this video is better 
http://video.google.com/videop...67887


----------



## Better Thomas (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: (Theoffspring99us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theoffspring99us* »_
this video is better 
http://video.google.com/videop...67887









funny..but very obviously fake


----------



## just02 (Jun 24, 2007)

This pic was taken over a year ago, but it's still funny.


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Better Thomas)*

Working in the Valet on the strip here, I have driven MANY cars. When dropping your car off, do not insult me or piss me off, I am about to get in your car and drive it! As soon as you walk in the doors, that car becomes the test subject for every myth available. 30mph, put in park? ok! Suburbans and Cadillacs didn't like that the most. 
Out employee shuttle was a beat up Aerostar with no AC. That thing took a beating EVERY DAY, but when you threw it in park, it would just click until you slowed down, then lock into park. 
Moral of the story: DON'T Valet your car EVAR....


----------



## sun chips (Nov 17, 2007)

Custom Brush Guards
http://burlington.craigslist.o....html


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (sun chips)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sun chips* »_Custom Brush Guards
http://burlington.craigslist.o....html

mad max style FTW!


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

well today i saw a mid 80 picup truck with the bed cut off. and an extra wide trailer welded to the cab of the pickup. it was using the trailer wheels as the drive wheels. . . . looked super ghetto. couldnt get a pic off cause i was in a turn. but i did throw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_
It got better





















































http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif nice tranny casing sticker!


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

thats a diff.


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (twopointone)*

Maybe its just in minnesota but are people in other states putting wreaths on the front of their cars? I saw a brand new bmw 5 series wagon on monday with it on the front and I could just hear the paint being scraped off as he drove by me. I hate this trend.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (audivwdave)*

Wow... If you put it on a bmw you could make a giant logo! Just paint it blue and white


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (AutoEuphoria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoEuphoria* »_^double negatives....doing it wrong.

Blame Rooney










_Modified by audivwdave at 4:16 PM 11-28-2007_


----------



## JustinJS (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (audivwdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audivwdave* »_Maybe its just in minnesota but are people in other states putting wreaths on the front of their cars? I saw a brand new bmw 5 series wagon on monday with it on the front and I could just hear the paint being scraped off as he drove by me. I hate this trend.


Yeah I've seen many of them last year in this area.


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (JustinJS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinJS* »_
Yeah I've seen many of them last year in this area. 

same here, I usually see them on Jeep's but the occasional sedan of sorts will have it to.


----------



## vuu16v2 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (audivwdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audivwdave* »_Maybe its just in minnesota but are people in other states putting wreaths on the front of their cars? I saw a brand new bmw 5 series wagon on monday with it on the front and I could just hear the paint being scraped off as he drove by me. I hate this trend.

















All too common w/ the older set. Just how neutered has one become when the wife gets to decorate the front of their cars?


----------



## vivalahatch (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_I love that car^^^ No!







I have seen thos when I have gone to Europe. The designer was def. on some sort of drugs.

You can thank Chris Bangle IIRC.


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (vivalahatch)*


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

I admit i LOVE cars but i think this man took it a lil to far
http://www.edmontonsun.com/New....html
WOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PAGE 89 AND POST #3081


_Modified by Dakotaracer71 at 4:00 PM 11-28-2007_


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*

It's only your 23rd post...








Oh, you mean in the whole thread








I didn't get it for a second there



_Modified by Ryukein at 4:04 PM 11-28-2007_


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (Ryukein)*

LOL I MENT FOR THE THREAD OVER ALL AND TO THINK ONLY 3000 OF THEM ARE REPOSTS LOL
edit: Well it WAS on page 89 for awhile


_Modified by Dakotaracer71 at 5:45 PM 11-28-2007_


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dakotaracer71* »_I admit i LOVE cars but i think this man took it a lil to far
http://www.edmontonsun.com/New....html
WOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PAGE 89 AND POST #3081



I'd like to see a mug shot


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*

Yours is a repost, but not from this thread... Why the all caps?


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (Ryukein)*

lol sorry i didn't notice i left it on


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_









haha, what's that from? some old car commercial?


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (Triumph)*

well i went youtube'n and here is what i got today
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
WRONG!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
stupid train
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
lol always wear you saftey jacket lol


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*

Not sure if this is buried somewhere back there but here it is!!
How not to pull a Geo Storm out of a snow bank!!








http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=22DFi21QIk4


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (CTCORRADOKID)*



CTCORRADOKID said:


> Not sure if this is buried somewhere back there but here it is!!
> How not to pull a Geo Storm out of a snow bank!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dakotaracer71* »_
your the first on this page.. but just about every other page it's reposted lol


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_
Fiat Multipla?
Jeremy Clarkson did a review somewhere, and he actually said it wasn't bad. Ugly as all hell, but not bad.
EDIT: probably not it (you said crushed on the sides), but it deserves a mention in this thread
















_Modified by VDub2625 at 2:36 PM 11-28-2007_

no that thing is it. Its been 5 years since I last saw it but how could i forget an eye sore like that lol


----------



## rorofast (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (tiggo)*

keep it coming


----------



## LKR32 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: (rorofast)*

Great thread, ive been following since page 12







Good stuff


----------



## tallicagolf (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (VegasJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasJetta* »_Working in the Valet on the strip here, I have driven MANY cars. When dropping your car off, do not insult me or piss me off, I am about to get in your car and drive it! As soon as you walk in the doors, that car becomes the test subject for every myth available. 30mph, put in park? ok! Suburbans and Cadillacs didn't like that the most. 
Out employee shuttle was a beat up Aerostar with no AC. That thing took a beating EVERY DAY, but when you threw it in park, it would just click until you slowed down, then lock into park. 
Moral of the story: DON'T Valet your car EVAR....

Worked valet in Chicago for 3 years, so true!


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

I have a separate thread, but this is more fitting:
Mind you, this is a Nissan Frontier.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=BnL74HtB_3A


----------



## Tier (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Kudagra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kudagra* »_
I guess everyone here has NOT put chains on a rear wheel drive car. You put the chains on the STEER wheels because then you can DIRECT where you go instead of just powering your way off and being completly out of control.
Everyone else that posted bad about this picture FAILED.

Well for your logic to work you'd have to have traction on the Drive wheels.
Theres a reason there not moving, they cant.
Keep your FAILS to your self.


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Tier)*

Can we drop the snow chains thing yet? I thought we finished that one about 8 pages back or something. (No, I didn't go looking to see, and I don't care if it was exactly 8 pages!)
More You're Doing It Wrong, please!


----------



## .BRuno. (Jun 16, 2003)

From 15 pages back, the CarDomain guy with the Jetta Fishtank/LCD Monster:








_Presented by... WHO?_


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (.BRuno.)*

Did he make his own trophy?


----------



## anon_az (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*

His spellcheck is doing it wrong.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (GolfTango)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfTango* »_I have a separate thread, but this is more fitting:
Mind you, this is a Nissan Frontier.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=BnL74HtB_3A 










I like the Dodge.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

From the Top Gear GT5 thread (because it deserves to belong here too)


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

for the first time ever I really want a civic..haha


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Egz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Egz* »_From the Top Gear GT5 thread (because it deserves to belong here too)


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (Egz)*

this is for all the idiot grammar nazi's in this thread...


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

Lunch Time safari!
All 3 cars I have been looking for by my work were out and about today. Cell phone pics sorry.
#1 Kia with racing stripes, stuffed animals all in the back window, and 1 of 4 wal-mart hubcaps on. Oh and it's debaged. PIMP








#2 Neon with a 'rat-stylz' hood. Complete with rust pretty much everywhere. Had a jegs sticker on the rear but nothing else noteworthy








#3 Accord Wagon. You cant see it in this pic (which sucks) but the car has no front bumper with everything exposed, license plate drilled directly into the frame in the front







. The kicker is that he still has a hood with a leather BRA on it







Rear is complete with stickers and fart can.
Oh and the kid is one of those "My car is so cool, and I speed like crazy in my crappy loud car sideways hat" kids








It was a good lunch needless to say










_Modified by sump22 at 1:14 PM 11-29-2007_


----------



## NY New Yorker (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

I am sure this is probably a repost, but its worth watching again








http://youtube.com/watch?v=kuRssKY7NNc
^^what were these people thinking








http://youtube.com/watch?v=gZZayp59WRk (p.s. I know this isn't fail, just emphasizes my point about the above video)


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (abawp)*

Good pics, NY NY...
I liked this one, so I edited it:


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (VegasJetta)*

How did they even get it up there without completely crushing the front of the car?


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*

My guess is that crub the front left tire is on.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (VegasJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasJetta* »_Good pics, NY NY...


----------



## nbvw (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (Ryukein)*










watch it till the end
http://www.break.com/index/dri....html 


_Modified by nbvw at 1:25 PM 11-29-2007_


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (nbvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nbvw* »_









HAHAHA!!! Nice budget car jack ya got there
Is it a lada?


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_My guess is that crub the front left tire is on.

thats a paint line for the road. But it still makes me wonder


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (tiggo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiggo* »_
thats a paint line for the road. But it still makes me wonder









Yea, you're right, that is really odd then, there is a crub on the other side but looks too far away.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (tiggo)*

edit ...nevermind!


_Modified by ashleyroemk1 at 4:43 PM 11-29-2007_


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

Just the correct combination of speed, angle, hitting it on the right spot on the car, and the thing tipping slightly all lifts the car up. Happens a lot, actually, no matter how tall the barrier actually is.


----------



## volksmk4 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: (VegasJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasJetta* »_Good pics, NY NY...
I liked this one, so I edited it:










it almost looks like it was parked, and that thing raise outta the ground lol







but most likely not, im just imagining


----------



## evil_VR6 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dakotaracer71* »_I admit i LOVE cars but i think this man took it a lil to far
http://www.edmontonsun.com/New....html
WOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PAGE 89 AND POST #3081

_Modified by Dakotaracer71 at 4:00 PM 11-28-2007_

Edmonton's sunshine girls are effing scary


----------



## Basscase (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (evil_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evil_VR6* »_
Edmonton's sunshine girls are effing scary
Now that's doing it wrong!!!







At least one of them was kinda cute...the asian one!


----------



## RPG (Dec 1, 2006)

Presenting the Honda MDX 320i:


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (RPG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RPG* »_Presenting the Honda MDX 320i:









That's funny because they took off the honda badge


----------



## Demo24 (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: (volksmk4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volksmk4* »_
it almost looks like it was parked, and that thing raise outta the ground lol







but most likely not, im just imagining


because it did. Person attempted to go down a bus lane, and got poled. Theres several videos on youtube


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dakotaracer71* »_
http://www.edmontonsun.com/New....html



_Quote, originally posted by *article* »_Sandy Wong gets turned on by expensive and classic cars, motorcycles and women with big feet and really likes to expose himself in public.


_Quote, originally posted by *article* »_...1967 Camaro...


_Quote, originally posted by *article* »_...1955 Chevy Bel Air...


_Quote, originally posted by *article* »_...2005 MiniCooper...


_Quote, originally posted by *article* »_...2007 BMW 328i...


_Quote, originally posted by *article* »_...1991 Buick Century

Wait... _what_?


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (Basscase)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Basscase* »_Now that's doing it wrong!!!







At least one of them was kinda cute...the asian one!

haha.. I was just about to reply with the same thing.. 
nice http://sunshinegirl.canoe.ca/M...0.jpg


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Demo24)*









...how is this doing it wrong, you ask?!?!

well, consider all the work that went into the paint and polish, then the guy uses stock dookie lug-studs.....
FAIL.


----------



## Basscase (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_
haha.. I was just about to reply with the same thing.. 
nice http://sunshinegirl.canoe.ca/M...0.jpg

Yup. That'd be the one!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Basscase)*

Remember that minivan posted earlier, the one from MA? Me and my friend finally got pictures of the one in my city that I confused it for...
















The handicapped symbol and parking make it all the better










_Modified by VDub2625 at 5:22 PM 11-29-2007_


----------



## Texan_Brandon (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dakotaracer71* »_http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem
Here is another EBAY jem for sale


This could be pretty cool, if it really is infact AWD and the disgusting roof mounted wing was removed. I'd go a step down in wheel diameter and go wider, arches like that deserve at least 5-6 inches of lip.


----------



## TheSpatulaOfLove (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*

http://gallery.thespatulaoflove.net/d/277-1/when-********-win-the-lottery.jpg


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_








...how is this doing it wrong, you ask?!?!

well, consider all the work that went into the paint and polish, then the guy uses stock dookie lug-studs.....
FAIL. 

agreed, chrome would be the way to go, otherwise I like the work


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (sump22)*


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (GolfTango)*

Sweet Baby Jesus (pun intended)
I thought my Dads jesus fish that also says jesus was extreme


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (Texan_Brandon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Texan_Brandon* »_









Umm... can I have some help on this one please?


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (BLKonBLKMKVGTI)*


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_I've always wondered what happens if you slam an automatic into reverse at speed. Or Park.

FWIW, the original automatic shift pattern was commonly NDLR.
After too many instances of drivers dropping down the lever one notch too far and trashing their transmission, and after too many instances of failed parking brakes resulting in smashed cars, in 1965 the government required the addition of a parking pawl and the gear pattern of PRNDL. (Although obviously semi-automatic gearboxes, such as VW's Automatic Stick Shift and Honda's Hondamatic, were exempt from both requirements.)
But even "Park" isn't foolproof; I'm sure by now someone has posted the video of a Honda Odyssey rolling back into a lake because its parking pawl had failed and the driver didn't engage the parking brake as a backup.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (twopointone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twopointone* »_this is for all the idiot grammar nazi's in this thread...









Apostrophe's arent used to make plural's.


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (evil_VR6)*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=oRE...lated
this would be a good spot for a traffic light... listen to the narrator


_Modified by Dakotaracer71 at 4:15 PM 11-29-2007_


----------



## Dextrobrick (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_









Screw the ghey-look lug bolts...instead behold the trick black rim protector running along the circumference of the wheel. Kinda/sorta where a decently sized tire with a sidewall that doesn't require a micrometer to measure would reside.
Pure grade F-- awesomeness with an extra helping of suck for good measure.


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (BLKonBLKMKVGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKonBLKMKVGTI* »_
Umm... can I have some help on this one please?

Just look at it. And they actually intend to sell that thing, and many more just like it.








When I think of a Zephyr, I don't think of a Lincoln (aka luxury Ford); I think of a rusty old forgettable piece of crap that isn't on the road anymore, anywhere.
So to answer your question, it's Doing It Wrong on two counts - first, the fact that it looks like _that_, and second, recycling a name like that. What kept them from reusing the "Pinto" name? It would be just as wise, IMO.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue70beetle* »_
So to answer your question, it's Doing It Wrong on two counts - first, the fact that it looks like _that_, and second, recycling a name like that. What kept them from reusing the "Pinto" name? It would be just as wise, IMO.









Yeah, I don't understand how lincoln is still alive. Or mercury


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_ 
...how is this doing it wrong, you ask?!?!

well, consider all the work that went into the paint and polish, then the guy uses stock dookie lug-studs.....
FAIL. 

Don't forget the retarded stretch and decal there...

Oh the MkIVs... any more pictures of this one?


_Modified by Jetty! at 8:55 PM 11-29-2007_


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (volksmk4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volksmk4* »_
it almost looks like it was parked, and that thing raise outta the ground lol







but most likely not, im just imagining

I was just about to reply I just saw a video about those and thought of it, but then when I went t post it you beet me 2 it.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue70beetle* »_How did they even get it up there without completely crushing the front of the car?









If those are what I'm thinking of, they retract into the ground and pop up.


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (B3passatBMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3passatBMX* »_
If those are what I'm thinking of, they retract into the ground and pop up.

Bollards!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_Cw0QJU8ro


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (B3passatBMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3passatBMX* »_
If those are what I'm thinking of, they retract into the ground and pop up.

That doesn't appear to be a bollard, it's tilted from the impact (bollards are super-strong), and made of concrete. And bollards retract into the ground after being hit.
Just an unlucky hit.
And the Zephyr (MK-Z) isn't doing it wrong










_Modified by VDub2625 at 11:27 PM 11-29-2007_


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

I'll dig into my personal collection. That front wheel is off the ground, and the rocker is on the ground. 5 people pushing and I was down the hill in no time, LOL.








The PO of my truck paid $800 for this Frankenstein strut tower repair, which included a nifty homemade strut tower bar, that I promptly replaced with a real one.








This made for a really crappy ride to school










_Modified by jettagli1991 at 4:40 AM 11-30-2007_


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Re: (kewlwhip)*









is that russel? boostedcorrados?


----------



## DarkDragon (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (Dextrobrick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dextrobrick* »_
Screw the ghey-look lug bolts...instead behold the trick black rim protector running along the circumference of the wheel. Kinda/sorta where a decently sized tire with a sidewall that doesn't require a micrometer to measure would reside.
Pure grade F-- awesomeness with an extra helping of suck for good measure.

Um, you know that is a TIRE that protects the rim.








WTF are you thinking??
But maybe, just maybe I am wrong.....


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_
That doesn't appear to be a bollard, it's tilted from the impact (bollards are super-strong), and made of concrete. And bollards retract into the ground after being hit.
Just an unlucky hit.
And the Zephyr (MK-Z) isn't doing it wrong









_Modified by VDub2625 at 11:27 PM 11-29-2007_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
yea after watching this i dont think that they would bend either


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (DarkDragon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkDragon* »_
Um, you know that is a TIRE that protects the rim.








WTF are you thinking??
But maybe, just maybe I am wrong.....

ummm i think he was making fun of the rubberband on the rim


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Re: (pueblorrado v3.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pueblorrado v3.0* »_








is that russel? boostedcorrados?

Its me


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Boostedcorrados)*


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: (michgo2003)*

At least the plate got it right. Shiz


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

I wish Bnana had taken a better pic... oh well, you still get the idea.


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*

wouldn't it at least be a W8..


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_
Its me









figures...
that old hoopdee end up in the lake? hahaha


_Modified by pueblorrado v3.0 at 7:30 AM 11-30-2007_


----------



## evil_VR6 (Nov 17, 2003)

_Quote, originally posted by *Basscase* »_Now that's doing it wrong!!!







At least one of them was kinda cute...the asian one!









doing it right


----------



## WhoIsJohnGalt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (evil_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evil_VR6* »_








doing it right

I'm in love...


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (WhoIsJohnGalt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhoIsJohnGalt* »_
I'm in love...

Nothing wrong here.


----------



## cxg231 (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: (michgo2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michgo2003* »_









Scrolling thru all those pictures of this honda, I just knew it was going to have a Raiders sticker on the back window.








I guess stereotypes are stereotypes for a reason...


----------



## rubby1982 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (volksmk4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volksmk4* »_
it almost looks like it was parked, and that thing raise outta the ground lol







but most likely not, im just imagining

while i dont see it being the case here, when i was living in france, they had these kinds of things all over the place. Posts that retract into the ground and come up to block cars. They were used around the university i was at, and also in the city centre to let certain cars in the pedestrian only area and blcok everyone else. They weren't concrete either
i haven't seen them in NA, but i bet someone will say that they have them here too.


----------



## cxg231 (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (rubby1982)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rubby1982* »_
while i dont see it being the case here, when i was living in france, they had these kinds of things all over the place. Posts that retract into the ground and come up to block cars. They were used around the university i was at, and also in the city centre to let certain cars in the pedestrian only area and blcok everyone else. They weren't concrete either
i haven't seen them in NA, but i bet someone will say that they have them here too. 

They have them around a lot of government building in the US. Specifically at the While House, I have seen them.


----------



## g-man_ae (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: (Egz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Egz* »_From the Top Gear GT5 thread (because it deserves to belong here too)









Yes, the caption should read "*Old* Honda Civic." Even Honda's moved beyond this styling.


----------



## blu_mk2 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_

















is that weed smoke boy?


----------



## Aaron_91 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue70beetle* »_
Just look at it. And they actually intend to sell that thing, and many more just like it.








When I think of a Zephyr, I don't think of a Lincoln (aka luxury Ford); I think of a rusty old forgettable piece of crap that isn't on the road anymore, anywhere.
So to answer your question, it's Doing It Wrong on two counts - first, the fact that it looks like _that_, and second, recycling a name like that. What kept them from reusing the "Pinto" name? It would be just as wise, IMO.

You're an idiot. They switched the name to the MKZ. Its not "doing it wrong" at all. But hey, its much more fun to blindly hate on domestics.


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
Don't forget the retarded stretch and decal there...

Oh the MkIVs... any more pictures of this one?

_Modified by Jetty! at 8:55 PM 11-29-2007_

That is not a MKIV, it's a B5 Passat...


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (audomatik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audomatik* »_
That is not a MKIV, it's a B5 Passat...

My bads.

_Quote, originally posted by *g-man_ae* »_
Yes, the caption should read "*Old* Honda Civic." Even Honda's moved beyond this styling.

This is all:








If you've seen the show, you'll know the tune I'm thinking of.


_Modified by Jetty! at 6:26 PM 11-30-2007_


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (g-man_ae)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g-man_ae* »_
Yes, the caption should read "*Old* Honda Civic." Even Honda's moved beyond this styling.


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
My bads.
This is all:








If you've seen the show, you'll know the tune I'm thinking of.

_Modified by Jetty! at 6:26 PM 11-30-2007_

dumdumdumdumdum










_Modified by sump22 at 11:45 AM 12-5-2007_


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Aaron_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aaron_91* »_
You're an idiot. They switched the name to the MKZ. Its not "doing it wrong" at all. But hey, its much more fun to blindly hate on domestics.

Yes, EmmKay Z. Kind of like an EmmKay 4 VW. In the past, Lincoln used "Mark" instead of EmmKay to describe models. Also, in the past, people used "mark" to designate automotive platforms. Now it's been left to the noobs on the internet forums to incorrectly designate them as "emmkay". Seems it goes further to prove the ineptness of the marketing folks at Ford/Lincoln. I don't blindly hate on domestics. Our family hauler is a Suburban. Built in Janesville, WI, that's about as domestic as it gets.
I'd call you a name right back, but I just can't think of one that's as much of a burn as "idiot". Good form - you got me. Welcome back to second grade.
As I said previously, Lincoln is doing it wrong, as shown quite simply by the hideous appearance of the car in the picture. They went from using a terrible name to using a name that is just _wrong_, thereby helping to perpetuate the misnomer among up and coming car enthusiasts of all marques. That, sir, is _also_ doing it wrong. In coming to Lincoln's defense, you actually called attention to something else they did wrong, so _you_ are also doing it wrong.


----------



## refuge (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: (BLKonBLKMKVGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKonBLKMKVGTI* »_
Umm... can I have some help on this one please?
 I believe this is because (And you can correct me on this), that it's a Manufacturers plate (As in, so ford can legally test these on the roads without getting arrested), and it has a '09 sticker on it. This combined with the fact that that would make it a 'bare minimum' of an manufacturerd '07 model, with a Zephyr name tag, instead of a MKZ tag, would be the doing it wrong.
In otherwords, they are using the wrong name, since they've renamed it FROM zephy TO MKZ.


----------



## gsrroger (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (TheSpatulaOfLove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheSpatulaOfLove* »_ http://gallery.thespatulaoflove.net/d/277-1/when-********-win-the-lottery.jpg 

That thing is awesome


----------



## Pismoi_ (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: (gsrroger)*

http://lh3.google.com/pismoi/R1DD****icI/AAAAAAAAADM/h7TCa7PuxaI/s800/media1.jpg


----------



## porsche99 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*

I saw an Integra yesterday *similar* to the one below, but it had three stock headlights with one aftermarket LED one.


----------



## Wagon mafya (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## jimmy_wheels (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re:*

They towed it wrong









They hauled it wrong


----------



## LilBlkCL (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: Re: (jimmy_wheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimmy_wheels* »_They towed it wrong









 
What happened here?


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Re: (LilBlkCL)*

I'm going to guess it was towed with the rear wheels on the ground, and in gear (or in Park).
I heard of something similar happening with a VW Bus that someone was towing behind an RV. A guy walked into a mechanic's shop and saw a VW case that was split, and it looked like someone had just pounded the crap out of the inside. The mechanic explained to him that the owner had been towing it behind his RV, in first gear, so by the time he got up to speed, the engine was spinning just a little too fast (considering they top out around 15 or so in first). Shredded the tires, destroyed the wheels, and of course, trashed the engine (and probably the transmission).


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: Re: (LilBlkCL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LilBlkCL* »_ What happened here?

I'm guessing they towed it with the rear brakes locked up and wore the tire off, then wore the wheel down.
Regardless, it's pretty freaking scary! People are sure stupid.


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Re: (atomicalex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atomicalex* »_People are sure stupid.


and we have 91 pages to prove it


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (porsche99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *porsche99* »_I saw an Integra yesterday *similar* to the one below, but it had three stock headlights with one aftermarket LED one. 









...?


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Re: (atomicalex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atomicalex* »_
I'm guessing they towed it with the rear brakes locked up and wore the tire off, then wore the wheel down.
Regardless, it's pretty freaking scary! People are sure stupid.

Reminds me of a guy in my dorm in college. I went outside one time and he had backed his Ranger out of its parking space and was trying _over and over again_ to move forward. It was a 5-speed, and he kept killing it. Over and over again. He could back up more (and did), but couldn't go forward.
I told him to disengage his parking brake. Then he drove away.








The parking brake on drum brakes, for those who don't know, is not very effective backwards, because only one of the brake shoes is able to do much to stop you in either direction, and it pulls on the one that stops you better in the forward direction.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Re: (blue70beetle)*


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Re: (PerL)*

Another from my San Francisco trip:


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: (jmj)*

way cool, that's what HongKong Phoey would drive


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Re: (jimmy_wheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimmy_wheels* »_They towed it wrong









They're lucky they didn't drag it too much longer... look at how close the gas tank is to the ground!


----------



## Duderino (Dec 1, 2007)

I dont remember seeing this in here.


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Duderino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duderino* »_I dont remember seeing this in here.

















Got Fail?


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (Duderino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duderino* »_I dont remember seeing this in here.









There's so much wrong with all of that car... but, for some reason, it's the shifter that bothers me the most.


----------



## TheSpatulaOfLove (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*









"This car sponsored by Pep-Boys, Wal-Mart Motorsports and China."


----------



## dentinger (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_
Got Fail?


aaaaaand sig'd


----------



## the wayfarer (Sep 1, 2005)

so yeah...i've got a question, i walked past my girlfriends brothers room and saw that he had about 5 things of pvc pipe and some exhaust clamps. it took me a while to get an answer out of him but after a small argument he told me he was going to use it for his friends front mount. i know a very little amount about forced induction, but pvc pipe? really? i told him he was doing it wrong and good luck. just thought id share, and if i'm wrong well then let me say im giving up on cars and im going to start gardening for a hobby.


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (the wayfarer)*


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (audivwdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audivwdave* »_









watched a special on that semi, the looks are done wrong but the aero is done way right. they flow as good a a large truck now instead of slamming air out of the way. I'd still hate to even be following one.


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (the wayfarer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the wayfarer* »_i know a very little amount about forced induction, but pvc pipe? really? i told him he was doing it wrong and good luck. just thought id share, and if i'm wrong well then let me say im giving up on cars and im going to start gardening for a hobby.

Actually, PVC might just be OK. Depending on the size (and the temperature), PVC pipe has a burst strength of well over 200 PSI (schedule 40)... double that for schedule 80. It's lightweight, easy to cut, and you can get all sorts of bends for it too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (WD-40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WD-40* »_
Actually, PVC might just be OK. Depending on the size (and the temperature), PVC pipe has a burst strength of well over 200 PSI (schedule 40)... double that for schedule 80. It's lightweight, easy to cut, and you can get all sorts of bends for it too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

everything very true, just tell him not to use it for the exhaust side on the turbo if he has a 1.8t or any turbo for that matter. You'd be amazed at what I have seen melting under the hood of a vehicle.


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*


----------



## Lawl Master (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*

lucalucaluca just posted some of the most obscene pictures ever. Nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

i think that scania truck grille is pretty effing sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucalucaluca* »_










YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME, THIS HAS TO BE A JOKE. I QUIT LIFE. 
Edit:
Thanks for ruining my Christmas. 


_Modified by subwoffers at 10:43 PM 12-1-2007_


----------



## Duderino (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_
YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME, THIS HAS TO BE A JOKE. I QUIT LIFE. 
Edit:
Thanks for ruining my Christmas. 

_Modified by subwoffers at 10:43 PM 12-1-2007_

Actually, it kind of looks like thats what she is thinking, too.


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

*Re: (Duderino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duderino* »_
Actually, it kind of looks like thats what she is thinking, too.

But if ever there was a perfect model for that car, she's it. 
-GP


----------



## Dubstatic (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Green Panzer)*










ok picture her saying "Wanna blow job" im a deep souther tone"


----------



## nbvw (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (GTIeuro4141)*

--- shudder ---


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (GTIeuro4141)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIeuro4141* »_









ok picture her saying "Wanna blow job" im a deep souther tone"

I just gaged and then puked a bit of my Tv dinner up.


----------



## Duderino (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_
I just gaged and then puked a bit of my Tv dinner up.

Salisbury steak?


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Duderino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duderino* »_
Salisbury steak?

Yea man... I paid good money for that...


----------



## Duderino (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

I prefer the chicken tenders myself, but to each his own. Maybe you should get him to send you a partial refund for the loss of part of your meal.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucalucaluca* »_









When Harley-Davidson and Morgan cooperates, you get this thing


----------



## Colt556 (Apr 19, 2004)

LMAO..... This is great!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (03 gli24vvr6)*


_Quote »_









Not doing it wrong...very creative! I'd rock that thing all day long and love every second of it.
























_Modified by StormChaser at 10:37 AM 12-2-2007_


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*

lucalucaluca wins the thread thus far.
The shear quantity and "quality" of doing it wrong is absolutely astounding http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_When Harley-Davidson and Morgan cooperates, you get this thing









PerL, if this was a "caption this" contest, you would have won it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## renegadeofpunk03 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (atomicalex)*

5 bucks says the chicks in lucalucaluca's post all have a killer meth habit. just sayin'.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (atomicalex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atomicalex* »_
PerL, if this was a "caption this" contest, you would have won it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Finally, someone gets it!


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucalucaluca* »_


























No, that's doing it right


----------



## jrmkel (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: (Ryukein)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3570777


----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (jrmkel)*

These were in the MKV forum...


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (20DYNAMITE07)*

i mean the markV gti looks like a honda, but wtf would you want the jetta riced out like one.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

At least that Jetta was just a 2.5.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*









What tails?


----------



## mariomega (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_
No, that's doing it right

Inspired by the Kool Aid man.
"OH YEAH!"
http://youtube.com/watch?v=_gB...lated


_Modified by mariomega at 4:33 PM 12-2-2007_


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (mariomega)*


doing it wrong


----------



## Big M (Feb 10, 2002)




----------



## 54-46 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (Big M)*

Heh.


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (Big M)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big M* »_










How ironic.....


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djsheijkdfj* »_

How ironic.....

I wish I could Sig that.


----------



## BrewtownDUB (Jun 9, 2005)

^^^^ that's poetic justice!


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (BrewtownDUB)*


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

omg. thats so amazing!


----------



## fonyx (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: (azn)*

is that Hawcs new nickname?


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (Spectral)*


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

the cow interior is so so so right.


----------



## iceman2.0 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (twopointone)*

i cant believe i havent found this thread before, damn this ish is funny!!!!


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (twopointone)*









In the middle! Is that the tool from Florida when he was young!?


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


----------



## Mk3_Katinga (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*

*lucalucaluca* takes the cake for this thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theSCHAFF (Dec 4, 2006)

_Quote »_


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*

What is going on here?


----------



## dasfinc (May 11, 2007)

I was out driving after an icestorm in my area and saw this....
I like how the police just put tape around it and left it there, I can just picture the tow truck driver going "Oh F* That"


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (dasfinc)*


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


----------



## natewhit2 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (VegasJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasJetta* »_
In the middle! Is that the tool from Florida when he was young!? 









When I first read that I totally thought you meant Pelko...or whatever he goes by now!


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

Check out the engine pic,
http://kansascity.craigslist.o....html


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: (l5gcw0b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l5gcw0b* »_Check out the engine pic,
http://kansascity.craigslist.o....html

Are the interior shots 2 different cars? One is leather the other looks like grey cloth.


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucalucaluca* »_










Disco Stu your fish are dead.
_I know.... but I can't get 'em out_


----------



## the wayfarer (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*

*lucalucaluca * for President!!!


----------



## Duderino (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*









That reminds me of Predator (not the UAV).


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (20DYNAMITE07)*



20DYNAMITE07 said:


> These were in the MKV forum...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Balsac (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (audivwdave)*

_::stabs his own eyes out::_


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (audivwdave)*

As seen on I95 north yesterday between around 4:30ish PM near the Baltimore Harbor Tunnel.


----------



## mariomega (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (VegasJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasJetta* »_








In the middle! Is that the tool from Florida when he was young!? 

















I was looking at the top picture thinking "Man that guy is a goofy looking bastard. Where have I seen him before?"
I didn't even make the connection. They have to be related or the same person. I bow to your attention to detail


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

lucalucaluca is the king of fail... but in a good way.. LOL


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

You know what gets me?
When I see a thread that I'm following closely, and see a moderator's name as the last post in my watched topics. It makes me think the http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif was brought in!








(the http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif isn't shown in the watched topics, of course.)


----------



## Big M (Feb 10, 2002)

I know what you mean. I thought, "NO WAY! Stormchaser locked the "You're Doing it Wrong" thread!"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*

MORE HERE


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Meet lumber Acura:


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

that acura will go down in Indiana interweb infamy...the kid that owns it goes to one of those "rich kids" schools on the norfsyde of indy.....he has to park in the "poor kids" lot...notice the cars around it. If you drive thru the student lot there, you will find more nice cars than on most dealer's lots....


_Modified by Rich20thGTI at 11:01 AM 12-3-2007_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

One more website with a lovely BMW. 
Click to see more. 









The entire website is dedicated to "Doing it wrong cars". They claim to have over 57,000 photos: http://www.barryboys.co.uk/mx/




















































_Modified by spockcat at 11:07 AM 12-3-2007_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

One more here: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Stunning...wItem


----------



## WhoIsJohnGalt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (GTIeuro4141)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIeuro4141* »_









ok picture her saying "Wanna blow *ME*" im a deep souther tone"

Fixed that for you.


----------



## WhoIsJohnGalt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (20DYNAMITE07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20DYNAMITE07* »_These were in the MKV forum...

























Gotta love the gauge pod on the A-pillar. Should make a great projectile if the airbag ever deploys...


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_One more here: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Stunning...wItem










AW MAN


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

that barryboy link is awesome, but i can barely understand what the hell they are talking about in the Queens english.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_









Hahahahahaha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here's a pic I snapped the other day


----------



## Basscase (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (B3passatBMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3passatBMX* »_








At least they are being honest! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (Basscase)*

Lol @ the RICE emblem. I imagine it started its life saying CAPRICE








Heres one I just found:


----------



## Duderino (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

Its amazing what people think looks good/is cool.


----------



## Elbows (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*

as much as I appreciate lucalucaluca's donations to this thread...based on those pictures alone...I dont think I like cars anymore.


----------



## sweet666 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Meet lumber Acura:


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neon Washer Nozzle* »_
Lol @ the RICE emblem. I imagine it started its life saying CAPRICE








Heres one I just found:









That rear-mounted V12 is obviously very heavy.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neon Washer Nozzle* »_
Lol @ the RICE emblem. I imagine it started its life saying CAPRICE








Heres one I just found:









I never understood why people sit on their cars. I get irked when someone leans on my car cause I've had some serious scratches from jean rivets etc. If someone sat on my car I'd probably hit them.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (B3passatBMX)*

I sit on mine all the time, no damage. And Amanda (my fiance) is welcome to sit her cute lil rear on my bumper anytime. lol


----------



## LethaOne (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (StormChaser)*

Here we are...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmP3au8UoXc


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (LethaOne)*

Ok, although the driver sucks, the Civette is really, really, rockin.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (LethaOne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LethaOne* »_Here we are...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmP3au8UoXc

In the dumbest manner possible: that's cool as hell.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (LethaOne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LethaOne* »_Here we are...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmP3au8UoXc

sorry boss, that is doing it more than right!!!!!


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (BLKonBLKMKVGTI)*

this thread has run its course.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (twopointone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twopointone* »_this thread has run its course.

God damnit, you scared me, until I looked, saw you're not a mod, and saw the reply buttons active.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (BLKonBLKMKVGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKonBLKMKVGTI* »_sorry boss, that is doing it more than right!!!!!

The car might be done right, but his drifting skillz are dun wronge.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Surf Green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Surf Green* »_The car might be done right, but his drifting skillz are dun wronge.

Despite what the person described the video as, the driver _wasn't_ trying to drift.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_
God damnit, you scared me, until I looked, saw you're not a mod, and saw the reply buttons active.


----------



## alex_bgnet (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: (twopointone)*


----------



## E30Cab (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (alex_bgnet)*

















































-- DavidV


----------



## HenkanDDR (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (E30Cab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *E30Cab* »_








-- DavidV









I'm assuming this isn't what we can learn in your book...?


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (E30Cab)*

How is that Fiero even possible?
















Yes I know its subjective, but I still thought it was funny
































And I hate these things almost as much as the quarter panel vents
















thats all for now http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## E30Cab (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (HenkanDDR)*


_Quote »_I'm assuming this isn't what we can learn in your book...?

You'll have to pick up a copy and let us know... I hear the book even makes a great Christmas present... 








-- DavidV


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (E30Cab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *E30Cab* »_
You'll have to pick up a copy and let us know... I hear the book even makes a great Christmas present... 








-- DavidV









I am sure your book is good and informative (no sarcasm







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ), but when I went to amazon my buy 2 and save money pair was:
"How to build your car like the fast and the furious."








I bet the fast and the furious would want you to do something like this:


----------



## HenkanDDR (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (E30Cab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *E30Cab* »_
You'll have to pick up a copy and let us know... I hear the book even makes a great Christmas present... 








-- DavidV









I'm thinking about it, however I'm not sure my friend Filip has a good enough grasp of technical english to be able to enjoy it...!


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (sump22)*

Saw this guy yesterday and had to snap a pic... not sure he's really "doing it wrong" but I thought it was amusing... also he had pulled out of Wal-mart which should explain a few things about him


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (LethaOne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LethaOne* »_Here we are...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmP3au8UoXc

i know the guy. he lives in nashville... built it in only 4 months


----------



## nbvw (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_
I just gaged and then puked a bit of my Tv dinner up.


_Quote, originally posted by *Duderino* »_
Salisbury steak?











_Modified by nbvw at 4:10 PM 12-3-2007_


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (sump22)*


----------



## squitiere (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LI_HXC_VR6* »_









nice GTI


----------



## nbvw (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*

you my friend, have outdone yourself with that one


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*

^^^That guy looks awful.








Edit: Thread moves too fast. That ^^^ was pointing at the shemale bodybuilder when I typed it. Apparently a few other posted in that six second interval!


_Modified by blue70beetle at 6:27 PM 12-3-2007_


----------



## wickmp26 (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucalucaluca* »_











all of a sudden I hear "goodbye horses" playing in the background. 
"Would you **** me? I'd **** me"


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucalucaluca* »_









How does he keep his wiener tucked back like that? That must hurt...


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (nbvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nbvw* »_









_Modified by nbvw at 4:10 PM 12-3-2007_

Um....Shtakes...


----------



## nbvw (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_
Um....Shtakes...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (nbvw)*

Ferrari Miata FTL. Found this gem at my college.


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Regis is doing it wrong


----------



## Duderino (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Ferrari Miata FTL. Found this gem at my college. 

























You should show that one to Merlino! Its the best of both worlds for him!!


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (Duderino)*

Here is my Miatia's Gone Wrong

























































Edit: and i'll ad this too..... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v....html


_Modified by Dakotaracer71 at 6:17 PM 12-3-2007_


----------



## DC Josh (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*

Not sure if they are doing it wrong, but these girls are definantly right!
http://www.prostreetromania.ro/prostreet.htm

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Duderino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duderino* »_
You should show that one to Merlino! Its the best of both worlds for him!!

I think he has seen the pictures, but I'm not sure.


----------



## nbvw (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (volkswagen vagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volkswagen vagen* »_Not sure if they are doing it wrong, but these girls are definantly right!
http://www.prostreetromania.ro/prostreet.htm

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 


holy smokes


----------



## Duderino (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (nbvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nbvw* »_

holy smokes

Holy smokes in a good way for the womenzz
Holy smokes in a bad way for the carzz


----------



## TheSpatulaOfLove (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: (Duderino)*









Someone PLEASE finish this with Enzodude next to her/him/it.


----------



## 1.8 Terbo (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (TheSpatulaOfLove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasJetta* »_








In the middle! Is that the tool from Florida when he was young!?


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (E30Cab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *E30Cab* »_









A flaming Miata... isn't that redundant?


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

Also... today I was behind a Chrysler Co. minivan that had two Dodge badges and one Plymouth badge on the tailgate... but it also had a Voyager badge, revealing its true identity. So I guess it's a Dodge Dodge Plymouth Voyager.


----------



## TheSpatulaOfLove (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


----------



## nbvw (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (TheSpatulaOfLove)*

that has to be some sort of joke

edit: apologies for stating the obvious here










_Modified by nbvw at 7:15 PM 12-3-2007_


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (nbvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nbvw* »_that has to be some sort of joke

What are you talking about? 99% of this thread is a joke!
Except that V8Civic, thats HOT...


----------



## TheSpatulaOfLove (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: (nbvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nbvw* »_that has to be some sort of joke

I'm sure it is...

but this one isn't:


----------



## LhW (Jun 26, 2001)

*Re: (TheSpatulaOfLove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheSpatulaOfLove* »_
I'm sure it is...

but this one isn't:










Rodman looks like Xerxes. And I would say that looks like a car Xerxes would roll in.


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (TheSpatulaOfLove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheSpatulaOfLove* »_









Am I seeing this right? Looks like there's a hood-mounted tach facing forward so the guy he's _following_ can see his engine speed...


----------



## ritninja (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (Dawg Dee-Lux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dawg Dee-Lux* »_What is going on here?









Adjustable air pressure?
Like the Hummer... Air down for sand, dirt, etc... Air up for the road?


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
A flaming Miata... isn't that redundant?










Oh.


----------



## beernutdrums (May 23, 2001)

*Re: (TheSpatulaOfLove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheSpatulaOfLove* »_ 
Someone PLEASE finish this with Enzodude next to her/him/it.



ask and you shall receive...


----------



## Switchblade550 (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (TheSpatulaOfLove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheSpatulaOfLove* »_










Oh they're handicapped alright.


----------



## dentinger (Nov 20, 2007)

^^^ ah that post just made my night!


----------



## TheSpatulaOfLove (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: (kickoutthelights)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kickoutthelights* »_
ask and you shall receive...









Thank you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...And now we have another TCL meme to live on in infamy!


----------



## NCVOLKSWAGEN (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: (audivwdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audivwdave* »_Regis is doing it wrong










I'm slow! I saw that picture yesterday and didn't even think to post it, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (NCVOLKSWAGEN)*









That is photoshopped like a motherfncker!


----------



## NCVOLKSWAGEN (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: (audomatik)*



That is photoshopped like a motherfncker![/QUOTE said:


> That is not a photoshopped pic... it was shot by a paparazzi and sold to TMZ, I have never known TMZ to use shopped pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## swa5000 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (audomatik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audomatik* »_








That is photoshopped like a motherfncker!

I'm not so sure- that out of place shine on the front of the umbrella could be created by bright lights in the distance.


----------



## Duderino (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (swa5000)*

Im going with photoshopped.


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LI_HXC_VR6* »_Saw this guy yesterday and had to snap a pic... not sure he's really "doing it wrong" but I thought it was amusing... also he had pulled out of Wal-mart which should explain a few things about him

















The stickers are one thing... but those under-tailgate brake light strips are actually quite effective. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (WD-40)*









taken from anther thread


----------



## ginster_gtivr6 (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (nbvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nbvw* »_









_Modified by nbvw at 4:10 PM 12-3-2007_

That's awesome.


----------



## bucky71 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (ginster_gtivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster_gtivr6* »_
That's awesome.
















hey ya'll leave my mom outta this.... It's a southrn thang!


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (bucky71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bucky71* »_
hey ya'll leave my mom outta this.... It's a southrn thang!






























lol, This all started casue I threw up a bit of my tv dinner?


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

lol that was me.... differn't name trying to find a new avatar for dodge or something... if anyone knows how to get one i'd appriciate it.... (note: I take no resposibility in my own spelling abilities. blame the Alabama Board of Education. That is all i got to say about that.)


----------



## Tier (Nov 29, 2007)

These are from Dec 2-3. We had 2 feet of snow then 12.79 inches of rain in two days. 











































_Modified by Tier at 12:53 AM 12-4-2007_


----------



## Huckvw (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (Tier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tier* »_These are from Dec 2-3. We had 2 feet of snow then 12.79 inches of rain in two days.










are you doubting the jeep's trail rated capabilities?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Huckvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Huckvw* »_are you doubting the jeep's trail rated capabilities?

Maybe a little bit.


----------



## Tier (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (Huckvw)*

Me no of course not, but that hole sure did.


----------



## nbvw (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (Tier)*

stolen from the slr thread








for a quick bump to keep this going - there comes a time during the day where I need a quick laugh and this is usually where I find it


----------



## beernutdrums (May 23, 2001)

*Re: (nbvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nbvw* »_stolen from the slr thread
for a quick bump to keep this going - there comes a time during the day where I need a quick laugh and this is usually where I find it

Given the obvious theme on that car, is anyone else as pissed as me that there are only TWO foglamps per side and TWO sidemarkers? what was he THINKING?!


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: (TheSpatulaOfLove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheSpatulaOfLove* »_









I like how the headlights even find the styling to be dubious


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (Grinder)*


----------



## stapleface (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Grinder)*

spotted this gem downtown the other night.....stupid ravers
































and the best one for last......








correct me if i'm wrong but..i'm pretty sure that a felony in RI
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (stapleface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stapleface* »_correct me if i'm wrong but..i'm pretty sure that a felony in RI http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

Only if the sign was owned by the city.
But it looks like one of the ones I could buy for $10 from Home Depot.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neon Washer Nozzle* »_









Haha, its lifetime! Fix that ish Chrysler!


----------



## stapleface (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Surf Green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Surf Green* »_
Only if the sign was owned by the city.
But it looks like one of the ones I could buy for $10 from Home Depot.

good call


----------



## Arikauf (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*








[/QUOTE]
Wow. that dude's in pretty good shape.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Arikauf)*

Why do people keep posting that thing.
Now I'll have to eat my lunch all over again....


----------



## nt2004 (Sep 13, 2007)

for the love of god stop quoting the sheman


----------



## vuu16v2 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Surf Green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Surf Green* »_Why do people keep posting that thing.

My guess? Latent feelings never resolved in high school. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Kind of like how every ******* hates/wants to be "with" homosexuals. The internal struggle must be a biotch.


----------



## phatsac (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (NCVOLKSWAGEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NCVOLKSWAGEN* »_
That is not a photoshopped pic... it was shot by a paparazzi and sold to TMZ, I have never known TMZ to use shopped pics.








They have a reputation for being very accurate, why would they risk that for a pic of Regis being a dumb old fart?

_Modified by NCVOLKSWAGEN at 9:45 PM 12-3-2007_

The light on the umbrella is not the same lighting that is on the car, etc. Look at the rain drops on the windshield and the rain drops on the umbrella. They look brighter on the umbrella and more washed out (due to dark lighting) on the windshield. If the umbrella was lit by the flash or other lighting, the windshield would have a glare or light reflecting off of it.


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (audomatik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audomatik* »_








That is photoshopped like a motherfncker!

Actually if you look on the windsheild where the strap from the umbrella is there is a drag mark in the water....at least it looks to be one. Also the light coming from all angles could be from the multiple papo. And yes it was on tmz.


_Modified by audivwdave at 1:47 PM 12-4-2007_


----------



## beernutdrums (May 23, 2001)

*Re: (audivwdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audivwdave* »_
Actually if you look on the windsheild where the strap from the umbrella is there is a drag mark in the water....at least it looks to be one. Also the light coming from all angles could be from the multiple papo. And yes it was on tmz.

_Modified by audivwdave at 1:47 PM 12-4-2007_

It was a slightly staged bit from Letterman...
(http://www.cbs.com/latenight/l...phtml)

_Quote »_
Regis was part of a bit where he was out in a convertible on 53rd Street honking the car horn waiting to take Kelly home. Unfortunately, . . . for Regis . . . it started to rain. Regis heard Dave say to Kelly, "Let's see how long we can wait and make Regis mad." Regis now tells us he was getting soaked! I heard that story when it happened. . . . from the guy who was supposed to be holding the umbrella over Regis . . . who was also being told to get out of the shot. The umbrella guy went with the home team and left Regis in the rain.

It most likely looks shopped because of the shadows cast by the cameras and lighting, since it was a staged scene. Can't really find anymore info on it other than that link, but hopefully that'll put the p'shop arguments to bed... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by kickoutthelights at 12:14 PM 12-4-2007_


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (kickoutthelights)*

To all those who screamed PHOTOSHOP

























_Modified by AutoEuphoria at 12:18 PM 12-4-2007_


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (AutoEuphoria)*











_Modified by A1pocketrocket at 8:28 PM 12-4-2007_


----------



## refuge (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: (Grinder)*

I like how the car, and the license plate state the current status of the driver:
Poser!


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (AutoEuphoria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoEuphoria* »_To all those who screamed PHOTOSHOP
























_Modified by AutoEuphoria at 12:18 PM 12-4-2007_

It was real life photoshopped! FAIL to all you that thought it was a legit picture...


----------



## squint_91 (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (audomatik)*

for the love of christ, would you idiots stop saying fail!


----------



## Mastiff (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (squint_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *squint_91* »_for the love of christ, would you idiots stop saying fail!


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (squint_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *squint_91* »_for the love of christ, would you idiots stop saying fail!


you fail.


----------



## Mister MK4 (Sep 3, 2000)

*Re: (twopointone)*

IB4T100thpage








(hope this wasn't posted already)


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (Mister MK4)*


----------



## Duderino (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (tiggo)*

I believe the captian went down with the ship on that one.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (Duderino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duderino* »_I believe the captian went down with the ship on that one.









I thought he walked away...


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*

I saw the original thread for that, pretty sure the guy lived


----------



## Duderino (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (twopointone)*

I could be mistaken. That was just what I had read.


----------



## Huckvw (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (Duderino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duderino* »_I believe the captian went down with the ship on that one.









no he did walk away, he like sprained his index finger or something stupid.
The full collection shows that the entire car was f***ed EXCEPT for the driver's seat which was totally unharmed. It's really amazing.
edit:


























_Modified by Huckvw at 1:19 PM 12-4-2007_


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (Huckvw)*









someone was doing it right, I think his name is God.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (twopointone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twopointone* »_someone was doing it right, I think his name is God. 

Don't know if his name is God, but I'd let him pick lottery numbers for me.


----------



## foster (Jun 15, 2001)

Stupiphany - The state of realization that you are an idiot.


----------



## DubR337 (Apr 20, 2007)

I see where this is going. Hopefully everyone else folds. Cause the next few pictures of that Porsche aren't so pretty


----------



## beernutdrums (May 23, 2001)

*Re: (foster)*























I first thought it was two similar avants that hit each other head on... (didn't look at the plates) 
wowzahs


----------



## Levish (Dec 1, 2000)

*Re: (kickoutthelights)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kickoutthelights* »_






















I first thought it was two similar avants that hit each other head on... (didn't look at the plates) 
wowzahs

Me too, holy poop!
That's one amazingly lucky accident!


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (twopointone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twopointone* »_









Dude on the cellphone was the driver... thank you Audi engineers







I think the story had something to do about slick roads on the crest of the hill, driver wasn't necessarily speeding... good thing the dude was alright.
Doing it Wrong... dude wrecked his beautiful RS6
Doing it Right... Audi


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (DubR337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubR337* »_I see where this is going. Hopefully everyone else folds. Cause the next few pictures of that Porsche aren't so pretty

Where is there a Porsche?


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (audomatik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audomatik* »_I think the story had something to do about slick roads on the crest of the hill, driver wasn't necessarily speeding...

I heard 120mph...


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_
I heard 120mph...

or 120 kmh? lol


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

*Re: (audomatik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audomatik* »_slick roads on the crest of the hill, driver wasn't necessarily speeding...
Doing it Right... Audi

Uhh.. no offense, but if your car rips in two pieces while going the speed limit on a windy secondary road (which probably had roughly a 45-50mph limit) then Audi is doing it wrong. Chances are he was going WAY over the limit. Cars aren't torn in two at low speeds.


----------



## someguy123 (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (audomatik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audomatik* »_
Dude on the cellphone was the driver... thank you Audi engineers







I think the story had something to do about slick roads on the crest of the hill, driver wasn't necessarily speeding... good thing the dude was alright.
Doing it Wrong... dude wrecked his beautiful RS6
Doing it Right... Audi

What non-speeding speed can tear a RS6 in two?
He should be going to Church everyday, because he was very lucky that his 'screwing around' didn't get him or anybody else hurt.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (someguy123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *someguy123* »_
What non-speeding speed can tear a RS6 in two?
He should be going to Church everyday, because he was very lucky that his 'screwing around' didn't get him or anybody else hurt.

oh shut up. don't be so self righteous.







How many times have you made driving errors or been speeding and didnt have something happen? It very well could have each and every time. You are not a unique snowflake.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (twopointone)*

No arguing before page 100, prease


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (AZGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZGolf* »_
Uhh.. no offense, but if your car rips in two pieces while going the speed limit on a windy secondary road (which probably had roughly a 45-50mph limit) then Audi is doing it wrong. Chances are he was going WAY over the limit. Cars aren't torn in two at low speeds.

A) He hit a tree
B) It's in Europe so we have NO clue what the speed limits are and I can guarantee they aren't in MPH
C) If the car looks like that and the guy is talking on his cellphone... standing there... I think Audi did just fine
D) I remember reading about this thread (I dunno, a year or so ago) I'm sorry I can't remember every detail about the accident like the speed he was going, his name, his favorite meal, if he wears boxers or briefs...


----------



## JFcasey (Feb 20, 2007)

haha, the girls assuming then bashing about something they don't know are here right on time!


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_No arguing before page 100, prease

x eleventy billion


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

*Re: (audomatik)*

Recent "canyon run" in Arizona.

































_Quote, originally posted by *Some dude on another messageboard* »_Lucky for him, the officer bought his story of "43 mph, downshifted, and my tire blew" and that's went down on the police report and gets sent to the insurance. The officer was even asking him stuff like "have you ever done Mt. Lemmon?" Then when a couple M3s passed he said "now that's a real driving experience."


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

I think the honda crashed because it was running away from itself.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (twopointone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twopointone* »_I think the honda crashed because it was running away from itself.

Come on man, even I like the S2000...


----------



## cxg231 (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (audomatik)*

Deleted b/c I am stupid.


_Modified by cxg231 at 5:29 PM 12-4-2007_


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_
Come on man, even I like the S2000...

I like torque more. no torque = doing it wrong.


----------



## JrodVW (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (twopointone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twopointone* »_
I like torque more. no torque = doing it wrong.

Oh shut the hell up


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (twopointone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twopointone* »_
I like torque more. no torque = doing it wrong.

That s2000 has more torque than both of your cars combined...


----------



## BrewtownDUB (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: (twopointone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twopointone* »_this thread has run its course.

then go away!


----------



## Duderino (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (audomatik)*

What is it, around 150 ft. lbs?








A friend of mine went to test drive one. He asked the sales guy if he could do a burnout, guy said yes. My friend proceeds to dump the clutch, and the clutch just slipped, and the engine redlined. SO, what little torque the s2k DOES have, the clutch apparently cant hold.


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Duderino)*


----------



## Duderino (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_ 









Id say thats doing it right. Id use that any day over squatting in the bushes, with lizards exploring your insides while youre trying to do your business.


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_









Bumper Dumper!
There has to be a gif made out of the Top Gear episode to the north pole. I think everyone knows what I am talking about


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (abawp)*

Ya, its prob doing it right. I was just trying to save this thread from Lock.


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

I don't blame you, but its still good for a laugh, which is what this thread is about







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (abawp)*

Stolen from cardomain
http://funkyvids.co.uk/play-2174.html


----------



## riceburner (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (Duderino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duderino* »_What is it, around 150 ft. lbs?








A friend of mine went to test drive one. He asked the sales guy if he could do a burnout, guy said yes. My friend proceeds to dump the clutch, and the clutch just slipped, and the engine redlined. SO, what little torque the s2k DOES have, the clutch apparently cant hold.

Your friend is obviously an idiot and was doing it wrong.


----------



## vuu16v2 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (twopointone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twopointone* »_
I like torque more. no torque = doing it wrong.

From one anemic-engined VW driver to another, *SERIOUSLY?* 
Apparently, you and I are doing it wrong squared. Here's to hoping you wore minty-fresh shoes today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Salty O'daniels (Oct 14, 2007)

what did the RS6 hit? that tree looks untouched.


----------



## mk3er (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (TheSpatulaOfLove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheSpatulaOfLove* »_ http://metromix.blogs.com/photos/uncategorized/dontdothis.jpg[img]
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

IIRC, this is a prop car from some cellphone-service provider's (t-mobile I think) commercial.


[I]Modified by mk3er at 7:05 PM 12-4-2007[/I]


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (Salty O'daniels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salty O’daniels* »_what did the RS6 hit? that tree looks untouched. 

A tree that wasn't pictured. It's a back down the road.


----------



## btruby1 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (audomatik)*

From my Accounting Textbook:


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Captured this in its natural enviroment today !


----------



## Duderino (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (audivwdave)*

invisi-wing?


----------



## phatsac (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: (Duderino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duderino* »_invisi-wing?

No - "Wing-Delete"!


----------



## vuu16v2 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (audivwdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audivwdave* »_Captured this in its natural enviroment today !









That's sooo doing it right. Don't you realise the owner's in the middle of a Contour restore?


----------



## anon_az (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (btruby1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *btruby1* »_From my Accounting Textbook:









Double "doing it wrong"
Not only does the book depict the wrong company names, but why in the hell is there a *STRATUS* among a Mustang and a Camaro?


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

dont know if this has been posted...
it's pretty self explanatory.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (BrewtownDUB)*


----------



## btruby1 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Looks like a major tool.


----------



## Mk3_Katinga (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (Huckvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Huckvw* »_

The full collection shows that the entire car was f***ed EXCEPT for the driver's seat which was totally unharmed. It's really amazing.

_Modified by Huckvw at 1:19 PM 12-4-2007_

Deathproof Audi. To reap the benefits of it though you really have to be sitting in the drivers seat.
This car should be in Grindhouse.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dakotaracer71* »_Stolen from cardomain
http://funkyvids.co.uk/play-2174.html

Technically, aren't journalists supposed to not get involved - unbiased reporting and all of that? Not that that excuses him, by that point, the news was already made, and it went to the basic human compassion level, but... honestly, if I were that reporter, I'd be in a bit of shock, and it might take me a second to realize... "wait a second, I need to help her."


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_
Technically, aren't journalists supposed to not get involved - unbiased reporting and all of that? Not that that excuses him, by that point, the news was already made, and it went to the basic human compassion level, but... honestly, if I were that reporter, I'd be in a bit of shock, and it might take me a second to realize... "wait a second, I need to help her."

Um I think if I was a reporter and saw someone that was just in a horrible accident, I'd drop the mic and run to help. How could you even call it unbiased? If my local news reporter stood back and just said, "Dang, there is an accident. That sucks, someone should do something." I'd never watch that channel again...


----------



## metaljim (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: (amerikanzero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amerikanzero* »_dont know if this has been posted...
it's pretty self explanatory.










i don't know man, that could be construed as "doing it FUN."


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (metaljim)*

Found this major infraction of doing it wrong on CL today...


----------



## matoo (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: (audomatik)*

The bickering and off topic pics need to stop, now. If not this thread doesn't stand a chance or reaching 100 pages.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)




----------



## Mastiff (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (audomatik)*

back on track


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (metaljim)*

My brother was driving this car when he found himself heading into a different turn than he thought. Somehow he walked away.
Spot the E30...








Closer...








There it is!








The retrieval...


----------



## TimesNewRoman (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (Duderino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duderino* »_What is it, around 150 ft. lbs?








A friend of mine went to test drive one. He asked the sales guy if he could do a burnout, guy said yes. My friend proceeds to dump the clutch, and the clutch just slipped, and the engine redlined. SO, what little torque the s2k DOES have, the clutch apparently cant hold.

Clutch delay valve (keeps you from grenading the rear-diff).


----------



## Mk3_Katinga (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (audomatik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audomatik* »_
Um I think if I was a reporter and saw someone that was just in a horrible accident, I'd drop the mic and run to help. How could you even call it unbiased? If my local news reporter stood back and just said, "Dang, there is an accident. That sucks, someone should do something." I'd never watch that channel again...

i agree with this, that reporter is a douche, he should have ran to one of those cars and helped out immediately. He was still "REPORTING" the story while someone got hit, his story was just proven right by that but he has to go on







people these days


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*

lol they did more damage retrieving the E30 and they person did crashing it


----------



## Duderino (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (amerikanzero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amerikanzero* »_dont know if this has been posted...
it's pretty self explanatory.










Maybe he thought he bought an SUV?


----------



## TheSpatulaOfLove (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: (Duderino)*


















Oh, and THIS is my Anti-Rice!


----------



## chrisp-e (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (Mastiff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mastiff* »_back on track











































kind of cute....in a bastard sort of way


----------



## Special_ed_ted (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (TheSpatulaOfLove)*

Here's a whole website devoted to people doing it wrong.... the right way







http://www.realcrashes.com


----------



## Duderino (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (Mastiff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mastiff* »_back on track











































I'd drive it.


----------



## Lawl Master (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dakotaracer71* »_lol they did more damage retrieving the E30 and they person did crashing it

E30s can survive the apocalypse.


----------



## Duderino (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (Lawl Master)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lawl Master* »_
E30s can survive the apocalypse.









Unless the apocolypse is driving down the side of a mountain. They cant survive that.


----------



## Mastiff (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (Duderino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duderino* »_
I'd drive it.

I would to but sans the VW emblem


----------



## Duderino (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (Mastiff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mastiff* »_
I would to but sans the VW emblem

But thats one of the best parts of the original microbus. I dont see anything wrong with the one on the copy.


----------



## Mk3_Katinga (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (Duderino)*

edit= nothing useful here


_Modified by Mk3_Katinga at 2:21 AM 12-5-2007_


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (Duderino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duderino* »_
Unless the apocolypse is driving down the side of a mountain. They cant survive that.

The way down seemed alright, it's coming back up...


----------



## Mastiff (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (Duderino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duderino* »_
But thats one of the best parts of the original microbus. I dont see anything wrong with the one on the copy.


but its not a VW. dont getme wrong I would rock it but not as a fake VW.


----------



## Duderino (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (Mastiff)*


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Mastiff)*


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

I came across a horrible horrible wide body focus the other day...funny thing is, I've seem it posted both here and on the focus boards and come to find out it's like 2 miles from me! I'll try and get pics tommorow or if you know what I'm talking about post pics..


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


----------



## Mk3_Katinga (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


----------



## Lawl Master (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (Mk3_Katinga)*


----------



## Mk3_Katinga (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (Duderino)*


----------



## Duderino (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (Mk3_Katinga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk3_Katinga* »_









Hope they dont drive a stick.


----------



## Ian Rogers (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (Duderino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duderino* »_
Hope they dont drive a stick.

Or anything with a front bumper clearance lower than 5 feet.


----------



## Mk3_Katinga (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (Duderino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duderino* »_
Hope they dont drive a stick.

ye that would suck everyday driving up and down that thing
but anyway onto more wrong


----------



## Mk3_Katinga (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (Mk3_Katinga)*


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (Mk3_Katinga)*

ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Mastiff (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (twopointone)*


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (Duderino)*

^^^^^^^^^^ remind me not to hire that guy to build my house^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Mastiff (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (twopointone)*


----------



## Duderino (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (twopointone)*

What the hell? Wasnt this just at 100 pages?


----------



## Mastiff (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (twopointone)*










100 i give up


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (Mastiff)*


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: (Duderino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duderino* »_What the hell? Wasnt this just at 100 pages?


_Quote »_*Cars* things that look it, or actually are doing it awfully wrong. 

Stay on topic please - 100 pages of "Page X pnwnage" isn't the goal here. If we're going to hit 100 pages, lets aim to make them quality! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mastiff (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (PsyberVW)*

hood ride syle!


----------



## Mastiff (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (Mastiff)*

i know i will catch hell for this one


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

how does one do this?


----------



## bluetapedr3w (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (Mastiff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mastiff* »_i know i will catch hell for this one









that car looks pretty sick


----------



## psnolazy (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (Mastiff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mastiff* »_i know i will catch hell for this one









nah, rust is the new dumb



_Modified by psnolazy at 11:39 PM 12-4-2007_


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (azn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azn* »_








how does one do this?


----------



## enthusiastic (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (BLKonBLKMKVGTI)*


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (azn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azn* »_








how does one do this?

swear i saw that


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (enthusiastic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enthusiastic* »_









hahaha her expression is priceless.


----------



## enthusiastic (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (twopointone)*


----------



## Mastiff (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (enthusiastic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enthusiastic* »_










Classic!


----------



## enthusiastic (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (enthusiastic)*


----------



## Mastiff (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (enthusiastic)*

last one tonight from me I'm done


----------



## enthusiastic (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mastiff)*



















_Modified by enthusiastic at 11:56 PM 12-4-2007_


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (Mastiff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mastiff* »_hood ride syle!









hummm a Chevy Corssica and a Mercury Sable.... What ugly kids thos would be...
EDIT: HAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA Where's the car fetish guy when we need him


_Modified by Dakotaracer71 at 11:56 PM 12-4-2007_


----------



## enthusiastic (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*









http://blog.syracuse.com/newst....html










_Modified by enthusiastic at 12:01 AM 12-5-2007_


----------



## Duderino (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (enthusiastic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enthusiastic* »_









_Modified by enthusiastic at 11:59 PM 12-4-2007_

What the hell? How did that happen?


----------



## enthusiastic (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (Duderino)*


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: (enthusiastic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enthusiastic* »_









_Modified by enthusiastic at 12:01 AM 12-5-2007_

i'm still dumbfounded...


----------



## Ian Rogers (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (Duderino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duderino* »_
What the hell? How did that happen?

I was going to post a scathing response about reading the article posted, but then I saw your username so I'll be nice.








A wrecking ball fell off a crane.


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: (enthusiastic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enthusiastic* »_









wow! if anything could summarize america in one pic-this is it.


----------



## enthusiastic (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (amerikanzero)*



















_Modified by enthusiastic at 12:30 AM 12-5-2007_


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

This one I took at socal euro, ah yes what a sight it was to see an e36 hit a foot high wall at 70mph and lift 90 degrees into the air...


----------



## bluetapedr3w (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (amerikanzero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amerikanzero* »_This one I took at socal euro, ah yes what a sight it was to see an e36 hit a foot high wall at 70mph and lift 90 degrees into the air...


















it didn't lift 90 degrees into the air..








and that accord is ghey







but those m5 wheels are sick


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (amerikanzero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amerikanzero* »_This one I took at socal euro, ah yes what a sight it was to see an e36 hit a foot high wall at 70mph and lift 90 degrees into the air...










i remember a vid for this on youtube. hilarious, but i cant find it.


----------



## bluetapedr3w (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (azn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azn* »_
i remember a vid for this on youtube. hilarious, but i cant find it. 

gtirl has the video somewhere


----------



## gTirl (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (azn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluetapedr3w* »_gtirl has the video somewhere









its on my computer. isaac posted his video.

_Quote, originally posted by *azn* »_i remember a vid for this on youtube. hilarious, but i cant find it. 

if you werent there then you dont know what happened...


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (gti_matt)*

Page two or three, with link to video.

_Quote, originally posted by *gti_matt* »_
































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AGrxVPFkp0


----------



## Huckvw (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PsyberVW)*

don't know if these have been posted yet...


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Huckvw)*

Found in the MK2 forum:
MK2 Golfstang?


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PsyberVW)*

Looks like a 45degree angle, tops. Speeding in parking lots is definitely doing it wrong.


----------



## Juniper Monkeys (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (amerikanzero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amerikanzero* »_









Ah yes, the Accord MC Escher Limited Special Edition.


----------



## squint_91 (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mastiff* »_hood ride syle!










Is it me or do those three black things look like little peole covered in black sheets?


_Modified by squint_91 at 3:08 AM 12-5-2007_


----------



## squint_91 (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









I guess this is why most showcars are automatics


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (Mastiff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mastiff* »_hood ride syle!










as someone said a little farther up, the chevy corsica is doing it right lol!
I see someone messing with that picture


----------



## B5tevo (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: (azn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azn* »_








how does one do this?

Looks like a dog lifting its leg to pee


----------



## EvoIX (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (B5tevo)*

Best thread ever! I submit this, driven by a little old lady no less


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (amerikanzero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amerikanzero* »_










Almost positive this was on Long Island about a yr or two ago... was one morning on the L.I.E. late in the morning rush hr, tractor trailer was overweight w/ bald tires and faulty brakes, something happened and it careened across 3 lanes and into the center median taking out that Audi TT, there was also a bus involved... the guy in the TT survived







goes to show... low cars save lives








article + video http://cbs4.com/watercooler/Wa....html
Audi was doing it right... the truck driver and trucking company were severely doing it wrong.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*

havent been on this thread in a bit, hopefully this one isn't here yet. Just got it in email today.


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoolJetta3* »_havent been on this thread in a bit, hopefully this one isn't here yet. Just got it in email today.

















Oh man funny


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoolJetta3* »_









BABE Rally Repair! That would be Doing It Right for the BABE Rally. lmao!


----------



## Better Thomas (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: (enthusiastic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enthusiastic* »_









WTF????


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue70beetle* »_Did he make his own trophy?









thats funny, I was at a show this past summer and the trophy company misspelled Volkswagen







Here's the trophy I got


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoolJetta3* »_










WTF!!?? hahahaha


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (amerikanzero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amerikanzero* »_










lol can you stay totalled, and for a very stupid reason?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Phrost)*

I wonder if the airbags went off (because it hit below where the sensors would be)? It almost looks like the front end of the car is pointing downward.


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_








[ 

This looks so comfortable ...haha


----------



## TheSpatulaOfLove (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: (audivwdave)*


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

I want that car tent thing....pretty cool


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

*Re: (TheSpatulaOfLove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheSpatulaOfLove* »_









I really hate seeing this picture in threads like this. Yes, it looks goofy, but that exact car won the Virginia City Hill Climb (where the picture was taken) 4 or 5 years in a row. This is why it wears the number 1 on the side.


----------



## TheSpatulaOfLove (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: (TheSpatulaOfLove)*

































http://www.meetthegrants.com/WEB%20PAGES/*******%20Body%20Work.jpg


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoolJetta3* »_
thats funny, I was at a show this past summer and the trophy company misspelled Volkswagen







Here's the trophy I got









Haha that is a trophy worth hanging on to! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheSpatulaOfLove (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: (AZGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZGolf* »_
I really hate seeing this picture in threads like this. Yes, it looks goofy, but that exact car won the Virginia City Hill Climb (where the picture was taken) 4 or 5 years in a row. This is why it wears the number 1 on the side.


Props to you for pointing out that it is a functional mod - but it's still painful to look at. I'd be willing to remove from the thread since it's not doing it wrong.


----------



## the wayfarer (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: (subwoffers)*










I guess this might be out of place in the middle of the woods...







Maybe we should buy some for hobos that way they have a more conspicuous place to live and they can hide their shopping carts too!!


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (enthusiastic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enthusiastic* »_










I want it.. haha


_Modified by ShadowGLI at 11:26 AM 12-5-2007_


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*

How not to pass on a twisy road:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## no786 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (AZGolf)*

Edit-Page 100 Ownz

















_Quote, originally posted by *AZGolf* »_
I really hate seeing this picture in threads like this. Yes, it looks goofy, but that exact car won the Virginia City Hill Climb (where the picture was taken) 4 or 5 years in a row. This is why it wears the number 1 on the side.
 
x2
That is one bad car.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You sir did it wrong by posting this..


_Modified by no786 at 12:31 PM 12-5-2007_


----------



## RabbitsKin (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: (no786)*

What kind of car is this? from page 10.


----------



## Special_ed_ted (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (no786)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no786* »_Edit-Page 100 Ownz

















x2
That is one bad car.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

This is one car that has function over looks. and RUF is one bad ass company


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: (no786)*

Cool, page 100! Maybe I should whore out my latest pic:


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (Special_ed_ted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Special_ed_ted* »_
This is one car that has function over looks. and RUF is one bad ass company

x2... if RUF puts a wing like that on a car you know there's a damn good reason for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Did I post this already?


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (audivwdave)*


----------



## eddiek (Mar 9, 2004)

OMG, all those cars are so ugly... where do you find them... LOL


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucalucaluca* »_










If done slightly differently, I think I'd rock this!


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (eddiek)*


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


----------



## TheSpatulaOfLove (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*









"Powered by Alienware"


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (twopointone)*











_Modified by Jetty! at 12:23 PM 12-5-2007_


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


----------



## mariomega (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucalucaluca* »_

















Ah the blue bongo truck. The most common truck in the 3rd world. It's rare to see one that isn't blue


----------



## cxg231 (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucalucaluca* »_









Oh
my
G-d
Where is the "puking smiley" when I need it.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (eddiek)*

wow, that was quick. 100 pages? I wonder how long this thread will last...


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (cxg231)*


----------



## sticks (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_wow, that was quick. 100 pages? I wonder how long this thread will last...
















more importantly can it keep up the same speed? 100 pages in 2 months, 3 days (with tons of posts deleted by mods...)
i took this one in india about a mile from the taj mahal:








and this one elsewhere in india (forget where)










_Modified by sticks at 1:16 PM 12-5-2007_


----------



## wwhijr (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*











_Modified by wwhijr at 10:15 AM 12-5-2007_


----------



## anon_az (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (geofftii2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geofftii2002* »_










Nice tuck...


----------



## wwhijr (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (wwhijr)*

















OK finally through lurking!! Great thread!
I do have to admit that the pickup is mine - 500,000 miles and still going. And yes - I was doing it wrong.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoolJetta3* »_









******* repair?
Sorry folks... but if we're going to be throwing around terms that allude to a vehicle owner's demographic, maybe you should begin by LOOKING into a Corolla sometime.


_Modified by Surf Green at 1:22 PM 12-5-2007_


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (wwhijr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wwhijr* »_
















OK finally through lurking!! Great thread!
I do have to admit that the pickup is mine - 500,000 miles and still going. And yes - I was doing it wrong.









lol omg


----------



## wwhijr (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (wwhijr)*


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (twopointone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twopointone* »_Aren't you supposed to be out teaching sensitivity training somewhere right now?

My class wouldn't do the Corolla owners any good, since I only teach it in English.


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (Surf Green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Surf Green* »_
******* repair?
Sorry folks... but if we're going to be throwing around terms that allude to a vehicle owner's demographic, maybe you should begin by LOOKING into a Corolla sometime.



Well, in all actuality.... those necks are pretty red.....


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (BillLeBob)*

Sure. In the sense of, "One with a Red Neck"... but as the term condensed to one word, and generally defined... I wouldn't expect to see many "rural white southerner who is politically conservative, racist, and a religious fundamentalist" driving a Corolla with California plates.


----------



## wwhijr (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (Surf Green)*

As a lifelong ******* I resemble that remark.


----------



## Import_RaGe (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: (RabbitsKin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabbitsKin* »_What kind of car is this? from page 10. 









It's a Porsche 944 or 951 I believe.


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (Import_RaGe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Import_RaGe* »_
It's a Porsche 944 or 951 I believe.

you're doing it wrong








it's a Matra Bagheera... this is according to vwlarry in this thread here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3575835


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (geofftii2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geofftii2002* »_Cool, page 100! Maybe I should whore out my latest pic:

























That was my car last year


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (geofftii2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geofftii2002* »_Cool, page 100! Maybe I should whore out my latest pic:


























DIY caster adjudtment


----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (Preppy)*









Porsche Cayenne?


----------



## bluetapedr3w (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (Preppy)*

those are all the ugliest pos' ive ever seen in my life http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (bluetapedr3w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluetapedr3w* »_those are all the ugliest pos' ive ever seen in my life http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Which cars? Lol there are hundreds of ugly pos's in this thread!


----------



## BOXXER (Jan 10, 2006)

i love this thread!!!


----------



## jimmi_james (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (BOXXER)*

4 posts in to pg 101 and no pics yet? whats up?


----------



## 16valvedCaddy (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: (B3passatBMX)*

How body shops work in the south


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (16valvedCaddy)*

whats wrong with that? its a passat....and the only thing worth anything (the motor) is out of it


----------



## 16valvedCaddy (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: (16valvedCaddy)*

The whitewalls edition


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_whats wrong with that? its a passat....and the only thing worth anything (the motor) is out of it









you my friend have never seen a nice looking passat, tis a shame.







I'll take a picture and send you one of my friends at our next meet.


----------



## bluetapedr3w (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (B3passatBMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3passatBMX* »_
Which cars? Lol there are hundreds of ugly pos's in this thread!

i said all hahha


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (bluetapedr3w)*









This one they actually did a pretty clean job on. If I had to drive around that old wagon id rather have it have that BMW front on it for ****s n giggles. I would change the paint though.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (tiggo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiggo* »_
you my friend have never seen a nice looking passat, tis a shame.







I'll take a picture and send you one of my friends at our next meet.

truth - look @ the passat in german squad = insane.
















and a good laugh


----------



## squint_91 (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*

omg lucalucaluca is destroying it!


----------



## oneday (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (B3passatBMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3passatBMX* »_








That was my car last year









At least it looks like it was in a shop with some nice cars...isn't that a 275?


----------



## Cptn. SenseofDirection (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (Mk3_Katinga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk3_Katinga* »_edit= nothing useful here

_Modified by Mk3_Katinga at 2:21 AM 12-5-2007_

this pretty much somes up the car lounge


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (16valvedCaddy)*

Nooo poor Passat


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucalucaluca* »_

















He is doing it wrong? Looks pretty right to me.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (bluetapedr3w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluetapedr3w* »_and that accord is *ghey*









"







" is right. You're doing it wrong.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


----------



## 84_GTI_child (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*

anyone gone here yet


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dakotaracer71* »_lol they did more damage retrieving the E30 and they person did crashing it

Very true. The tow truck had 200' of cable, and he had to add about 100' of chain to that to connect. When they hooked up and started pulling, apparently it rolled onto its top, so they dragged it about 300' up the side of the mountain upside down. There's another pic of it right side up, ready to load onto the rollback, captioned "E30 Speedster".


----------



## EvoIX (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucalucaluca* »_

















If leprosy could happen to cars


----------



## akoehler (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (bluetapedr3w)*









Sometimes I just want to hurt people


----------



## enthusiastic (Jan 19, 2006)

thats cool


----------



## 84_GTI_child (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (akoehler)*

hate to go here but... ewwww


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

thats not wrong, thats just your opinion.


----------



## kcn0113 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (twopointone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twopointone* »_thats not wrong, thats just your opinion.

this entire thread is one giant opinion.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (kcn0113)*

Raided the hard drive
































































Gotta love the Toronto "Import scene"


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JOHNS92JETTA* »_Raided the hard drive
.
.
.
Gotta love the Toronto "Import scene"

It's about as trashy as the actual Euro scene! You gotta give em props for attention to detail! Those pics could pass for a UK or German car club!


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (PsyberVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PsyberVW* »_It's about as trashy as the actual Euro scene! You gotta give em props for attention to detail! Those pics could pass for a UK or German car club!

Meh, found two more
















Is this Euro enough?


----------



## SebringMGB (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: (PsyberVW)*

If these are reposts, deal with it, Im not checking through 100 pages!


----------



## bluetapedr3w (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (84_GTI_child)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84_GTI_child* »_hate to go here but... ewwww









i like sleepy hoods on mk1/2's


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*

I was thinking more along the lines of this kind of stuff:








Drive it or Die Trying?















Gallery of Atrocities:
http://www.vw-club.co.yu/index.php?view=galerija
Interactive Flash Site:
http://www.vw-club.co.yu/autom...x.php
Or you can just google "chav cars"


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

I shot that photo over a year ago, and that truck first appeared on that dealer's lot a year before THAT.
Luckily, it disappeared a few weeks after I took that photo.


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: (PsyberVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PsyberVW* »_








Drive it or Die Trying?















Gallery of Atrocities:
http://www.vw-club.co.yu/index.php?view=galerija


just about the most failingness fail of a fail that has ever failed.










_Modified by amerikanzero at 2:41 AM 12-6-2007_


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (kcn0113)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kcn0113* »_
this entire thread is one giant opinion.

I dunno, some of this stuff is pretty unanimously wrong.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (twopointone)*

Can't remember if I already posted this so whatever...here it is (again)








Is this wrong or just very right? I think I read it's got a VF-engineering blower on it to.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

that second pics is hilarious and awesome. This thread is in a league of its own.


----------



## uber_beetle (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*

I'd totally drive this..







Maybe a smaller version of those rims...and lose the stupid looking stars... but I like it all the same. 

_Quote, originally posted by *lucalucaluca* »_












_Modified by uber_beetle at 7:46 PM 12-5-2007_


----------



## H. Stark (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (uber_beetle)*









Haha...saw this a few pages back. Seen this in person and it truly is badass, loud as hell and more than likely faster than it looks. There's also a pontiac and escalade version made by the same company i believe.


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (89glwiththat)*


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*

I vote that Luca^3 wins this thread.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (StormChaser)*

http://www.jeffiscool.com/pictures/*******/Redneck_CarAlarm.JPG 
http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/redneck_car_lock.jpg 
http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/redneck2.jpg 
http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/redneck3.jpg 
http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/redneck5.jpg 
http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/redneck9.jpg 
http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/redneck20.jpg 
http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/redneck21.jpg 
http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/redneck23.jpg 
http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/redneck24.jpg 
http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/redneck28.jpg 
http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/redneck29.jpg
http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/redneck30.jpg 
http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/redneck31.jpg
http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/redneck32.jpg 
http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/redneck35.jpg 
http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/TexasTruck.jpg
http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/johndeer.jpg 
http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/4wheeler.jpg 
http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/plumbing_1.jpg
http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/redneck_crossing.jpg 
http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/redneck_drive_through.jpg 
http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/redneck_road_warning.jpg 
http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/redneck_senior_scooter.jpg 
http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/Redneck_Space_Shuttle.jpg 
http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/redneck_taxi.jpg 
http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/redneck_truck_ac.jpg 
http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/*******-limo.jpg 
http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/RedneckMotorHome.jpg 
http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/redenecksled.jpg 
http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/pickup.jpg 
http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/ATT00046.jpg 
http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/ATT00022.jpg 
http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/ATT00019.jpg 
http://www.bradrand.com/images/*******/ATT00016.jpg 


_Modified by Jetty! at 1:00 AM 12-6-2007_


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (Jetty!)*

hummmm are you guys pickin on me because i'm from Alabama lol








Edit: ohhh and here is the deal on the DODGE CARAVAN http://www.truckinweb.com/bran....html


_Modified by Dakotaracer71 at 10:28 PM 12-5-2007_


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*

914x4??








http://sandiego.craigslist.org/car/500311090.html









_Quote, originally posted by *Baja Porsche 914 - $15000* »_This car is one of a kind!!! Wid-engine lay out with horizontally opposed motor for ultimate weight disribution and handling 12 point,full rollcage, 12"of true ground clearance,fully adjustable "pro" shocks, with limitind straps 9" of travle. custom raised exhoust with super trapps. 3000 ld. super winch,


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (twopointone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twopointone* »_









Thats pretty cool lol


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (twopointone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twopointone* »_









Not even Steven


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (BLKonBLKMKVGTI)*

IIRC, they only made a few of those Rabbits with the sliding door. 
That is in no way 'doing it wrong.'


----------



## jTamblay (Dec 6, 2007)

**


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (VegasJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasJetta* »_IIRC, they only made a few of those Rabbits with the sliding door. 
That is in no way 'doing it wrong.'

That was a 1973 Golf prototype.
Definitely not doing it wrong, especially because it never entered production, and is EXTREMELY practical. In fact, it might be doing it wrong for them to have gone with CONVENTIONAL doors, like they did.
And, it's not like sliding doors themselves aren't reliable - most minivans have two of them, I think the technology's proven nowadays.








Dodge revisited the concept in 1990, with the Neon Concept:








(sorry for the small picture, that's the best I could find.)


_Modified by bhtooefr at 5:58 AM 12-6-2007_


----------



## MolotovMan (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JOHNS92JETTA* »_
Meh, found two more
















Is this Euro enough?









Thats actually a RE Amemiya FC RX-7 bumper


----------



## TASVW (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*


----------



## Pablo1.8t (May 24, 2004)

*Re: (twopointone)*

wtf, that was one of the first rabbits. no way is that doing it wrong.


----------



## matttRS (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (PsyberVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PsyberVW* »_
Or you can just google "chav cars"










this was done as a joke in the uk. as Burberry print is pretty much the worst thing ever over here, no joke.
i don't think chavs really make sense anywhere else but think ******* and its similar, if its fake they;ll rock it, ifs its got wheels they'll nick it.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (prawnstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prawnstar* »_i don't think chavs really make sense anywhere else but think ******* and its similar, if its fake they;ll rock it, ifs its got wheels they'll nick it.









As I understand "chav," I think the closest word in US English would be "******." Not an exact match, but I think it's as close as possible.
"Juvenile delinquent" includes "chav," but isn't specific enough.


----------



## eb_rat_7 (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (geofftii2002)*

double post


_Modified by eb_rat_7 at 7:20 AM 12-6-2007_


----------



## eb_rat_7 (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (geofftii2002)*

random question- was this taken at KTR?
_Quote, originally posted by *geofftii2002* »_Cool, page 100! Maybe I should whore out my latest pic:


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (twopointone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twopointone* »_









that's awesome!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (VegasJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasJetta* »_IIRC, they only made a few of those Rabbits with the sliding door. 
That is in no way 'doing it wrong.'


That's factory?!







Kewl!


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (StormChaser)*

that's mega-useful...think of the parking capabilities of that thing


----------



## houstonspeedfreek (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_










Dude, is that Hagrid from Harry Potter?


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (TASVW)*



TASVW said:


> /QUOTE]
> What is that?


----------



## bluetapedr3w (Aug 8, 2007)

that pic of the hagrid looking dude impersonating paris hilton is nastyyyyyy!!


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (twopointone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twopointone* »_









I would so do that. Easy to get out of tight spots, better access, eye-catching feature. Whats not to love?


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Ryukein)*









the sad part about these cars is they look good riced out, only because they look rice to begin with. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for tiburon or how ever you spell it.


----------



## 99vwbeetle (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: (16valvedCaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16valvedCaddy* »_The whitewalls edition









Whats wrong with this?


----------



## V-KLAN (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (twopointone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twopointone* »_









I got a magazine w/ an article on that thing in it. It was like the original Golf built but the doors didn't make it to the real car. It was built like that from Volkswagen though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (PsyberVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PsyberVW* »_914x4??








http://sandiego.craigslist.org/car/500311090.html










Not 4WD. Just Baja, as in Baja Bug RWD and lots of suspension travel.


----------



## coRado (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_


TASVW said:


> What is that?






TASVW said:


> Veyron Hybrid...thats just the first thing that came to mind i actually have no clue


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (coRado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coRado* »_
Veyron Hybrid...thats just the first thing that came to mind i actually have no clue









Morgan Veyron


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

morgron? veygan? 
both sound bad.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (V-KLAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-KLAN* »_
I got a magazine w/ an article on that thing in it. It was like the original Golf built but the doors didn't make it to the real car. It was built like that from Volkswagen though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It sure was, it's a pre-production prototype, and probably the only 1973 VW Golf in the world.


----------



## dubswede (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (twopointone)*

thank god the scooter made it. 









anyone have more info on the sliding door rabbit?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (dubswede)*

Converted to English care of Dutchman:
















Doing it right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VDub2625 at 1:19 PM 12-6-2007_


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (SickWrathTerror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SickWrathTerror* »_
AC Schnitzer...WRONG
_Modified by SickWrathTerror at 8:03 AM 10-2-2007_

You don't know **** about anything.


----------



## TASVW (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (coRado)*

That would be Russo Baltique.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russo-Balt
Just horrible looking car


----------



## justinfl (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (84_GTI_child)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84_GTI_child* »_hate to go here but... ewwww









for some reason "johny five is alive" popped into my head.. lol


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (justinfl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justinfl* »_
for some reason "johny five is alive" popped into my head.. lol
meee too


----------



## sticks (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RingsRuleALL* »_
You don't know **** about anything.

HAH! he clearly knows that AC sh!tzer is ****ing ugly. at least i think thats what it is, i can only see their logo 8 times from that picture.


_Modified by sticks at 1:47 PM 12-6-2007_


----------



## nbvw (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (sticks)*


----------



## 84_GTI_child (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (justinfl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justinfl* »_
for some reason "johny five is alive" popped into my head.. lol

lol whos johnny five?? i just dont like eyelids


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (84_GTI_child)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84_GTI_child* »_
lol whos johnny five?? i just dont like eyelids

















*Johnny Five is Alive!!*
Short Circuit


----------



## rovetherr (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (nbvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nbvw* »_










AAhhh, pioneer stylz


----------



## Montillius (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: (rovetherr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rovetherr* »_
AAhhh, pioneer stylz









You have died from dysentery.


----------



## mariomega (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (Montillius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Montillius* »_
You have died from dysentery.

Hahah damn oregon trail. Anyone know the story with the wagon wheels?


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (mariomega)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mariomega* »_
Hahah damn oregon trail. Anyone know the story with the wagon wheels?

early run flats?


----------



## 1320-20V (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (spdfrek)*









http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## miller-cycle (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re:*

Saw this while I was in Berlin a couple of years ago and snapped a couple of shots through a tour bus window. My first thought was a US military officer stationed in Berlin with his imported 2WD Chevy SUV equipped with all-season tires. His had to have been the only vehicle in the entire country without proper snow tires.
The first pic is him understeering into that wooden barrier at an intersection. The second pic is of him oversteering toward the cars parked in the street. Luckily, he didn't hit any of them but he came close. He was *really* pissing off the local motorists. I watched for several minutes as he struggled to get it up the same street our tour bus had no trouble driving on earlier. Meanwhile, other motorists are having to drive around him.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dakotaracer71* »_hummmm are you guys pickin on me because i'm from Alabama lol








Edit: ohhh and here is the deal on the DODGE CARAVAN http://www.truckinweb.com/bran....html

_Modified by Dakotaracer71 at 10:28 PM 12-5-2007_


_Quote, originally posted by *stylintrucks website* »_Take note of the wide lip on those rear wheels. The minivan was configured by the factory for front-wheel drive, but APC converted it to rear-wheel drive; hence the offset on the rear tires. APC left those wheels on there when they converted the minivan back to front-wheel drive, keeping the meaty, aggressive RWD look.


???







Why would they convert it to RWD then change it BACK to FWD? Sounds like some bull ****. It has probably been FWD all along, no need to make up some cockamamie story


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*



My knee's rub on my stock mk3 steering wheel











_Modified by DowNnOuTDubin at 3:58 PM 12-6-2007_


----------



## lightsandsirens (Jun 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: (miller-cycle)*

Nice... I do believe snow tires are mandatory in most parts of Germany and Austria.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (eb_rat_7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eb_rat_7* »_random question- was this taken at KTR?

I was thinking the same thing, from the small area I can see it would appear to be KTR, with the classic cars and all. But I'm not really sure.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Not 4WD. Just Baja, as in Baja Bug RWD and lots of suspension travel.

Sometimes I can't stand reading posts on eBay and craigslist. They should come with spellcheck standard. I can say I would not buy something from someone who couldn't spell the simplest of words. The Baja Porsche craigslist is a good example. 
Anyways, on with the doing it wrong.


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoolJetta3* »_
Sometimes I can't stand reading posts on eBay and craigslist. They should come with spell check standard. I can say I would not buy something from someone who couldn't spell the simplest of words. The Baja Porsche craigslist is a good example. 
Anyways, on with the doing it wrong.

x2 I was selling some FK powerlook headlights on craigslist... I got this response..
"**** man i need them head lights i wase looking for about a month on craigslist and i dint finde any so i bout same pare $130 on ebay. hey do u have anything like a bumper or grill for sale"
^ Doing it wrong, inquiring about used car parts edition


----------



## refuge (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (TASVW)*


_Quote »_









Well, if Amemiya can do a 928 front end swap to a RX-7, why not use a Amemiya front nose kit for a 944/968?


_Modified by refuge at 5:10 PM 12-6-2007_


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (Import_RaGe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Import_RaGe* »_
Daum son, dem girls be hawt









yea, lol, looks like this thread isn't the only thing that'll be locked up...


----------



## meshies (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## MolotovMan (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (refuge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *refuge* »_
Well, if Amemiya can do a 928 front end swap to a RX-7, why not use a Amemiya front nose kit for a 944/968?

_Modified by refuge at 5:10 PM 12-6-2007_

NO! 
It is an RX-7 front bumper put on a Porsche!
Re Amemiya is a JAPANESE company that makes that FC2000 front end for 2nd Gen RX-7's
Someone took it and made it work on a Porsche.


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: (20DYNAMITE07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20DYNAMITE07* »_These were in the MKV forum...
















































lmfao, that pic is taken near my girlfriends house! I think I've even seen/laughed at that car before


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (meshies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meshies* »_









I completely don't get it.


----------



## DIAF (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*

http://www.autoblog.com/2007/1...art-2/
There's a video, its a device to protect you from dinging doors in your garage. To prove that it works, they hit an NSX with a shovel.
it works, thus, I think this qualifies as "doing it right".


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (DIAF)*

i bet that guy has made a killin off of hanging a pool float in your garage.... why didn't i think of that


----------



## DIAF (Sep 17, 2005)

He's at least earned enough to buy an NSX.
I think it's his, because I'm not loaning my car to anyone to swing a shovel at, and I'm not driving an NSX!


----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (DIAF)*

Feigned interest in this car on craigslist to get more pics...


----------



## TheSpatulaOfLove (Mar 3, 2002)

Ok, the dash switches and the dvd player sold it to me. 
lol


----------



## refuge (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (MolotovMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MolotovMan* »_
NO! 
It is an RX-7 front bumper put on a Porsche!
Re Amemiya is a JAPANESE company that makes that FC2000 front end for 2nd Gen RX-7's
Someone took it and made it work on a Porsche.

Riiiiight, I'm perfectly aware who (and what) RE Amemiya is. Seeing as the 944 has similar dimensions to a FC3S, and the fact that that kit deletes the flip up headlights for better aerodynamics, I fail to see the problem there. 
It's one thing if it's a stupid mod, it's another if something was done as function > form. Not to mention that RE Amemiya is BA, and therefore, if someone wants to put the kit on a Porsche instead of a RX-7, more power to them.


_Modified by refuge at 11:37 PM 12-6-2007_


----------



## kcn0113 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (sticks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sticks* »_
HAH! he clearly knows that AC sh!tzer is ****ing ugly. at least i think thats what it is,* i can only see their logo 8 times from that picture.*

_Modified by sticks at 1:47 PM 12-6-2007_

which is RIDICULOUS!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Assle (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (coRado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coRado* »_
Veyron Hybrid...thats just the first thing that came to mind i actually have no clue









Looks like something between a Maybach Exelero, Cadillac Sixteen and a Rinspeed Yello Talbo... anyone with me?


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (kcn0113)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kcn0113* »_
which is RIDICULOUS!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif






























It was more like 5 times... if it's there car, why wouldn't they have their logo all over it. i'm sure it was taken from a car a sema


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Assle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Assle* »_
Looks like something between a Maybach Exelero, Cadillac Sixteen and a Rinspeed Yello Talbo... anyone with me?

I looked up that car and it cost $1.8M! WTF...


----------



## Duderino (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (audomatik)*

Alright, back on topic. No more bickering!
Mk2 Golf/GTI/mustang


----------



## Duderino (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (sjberg40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sjberg40* »_Feigned interest in this car on craigslist to get more pics...

































































That car is the epitome of a kragen special.


----------



## sacrifice333 (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (Duderino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duderino* »_
That car is the epitome of a kragen special. 

What's the REM button do?!


----------



## vw fiend (May 9, 2002)

*Re: (sacrifice333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sacrifice333* »_
What's the REM button do?!









plays its the end of the world


----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (vw fiend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw fiend* »_
plays its the end of the world








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

P.104 = reposts


----------



## OoTLink (Dec 7, 2005)

Is that the legendary dash stroker quality dash? It looks like something you find "padded" binders covered in, lol.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (refuge)*

as told to do from my other thread... 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=XuYrGaf1wJc


----------



## Bijos1.8 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (BLKonBLKMKVGTI)*

took this earlier today... why??


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Bijos1.8)*

found these gems. i found them on craigslist some time ago...


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (azn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azn* »_found these gems. i found them on craigslist some time ago...

Should offer him a dictionary for everything he's selling.


----------



## anthony02 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (sacrifice333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sacrifice333* »_What's the REM button do?!









According to wikipedia, it could mean:
REM may refer to:
* Rem, or Röntgen equivalent man, a unit of radiation dose
* REM sleep, a normal stage of sleep characterized by rapid movements of the eyes
* R.E.M. (band), an American rock band
* R.E.M. (EP), an EP by Green
* REM Island, home of 1964 pirate stations Radio and TV Noordzee
* Rosicrucian Egyptian Museum, a museum about ancient Egypt
* three of FC Barcelona's players: Ronaldinho, Eto'o and Messi
* Rapid Eye Movement (album), an album by progressive rock band Riverside
* REM (BASIC), a comment in the BASIC computer programming language
Rem may refer to:
* Rém, a village in Hungary
* Rem Koolhaas, a Dutch architect
* Rem (Death Note), fictional character in the Death Note series
Personally, i think when you push it Kenneth tells you what's the frequency.


----------



## Golfme (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (TASVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TASVW* »_









That is most definetely a Mercedes Benz dash.


----------



## SoFlaTurbo (May 6, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Golfme)*


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (azn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azn* »_found these gems. i found them on craigslist some time ago...









HAHAHA, amazing. They issue drivers licenses to people with 3rd grade level spelling?


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (CoolJetta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoolJetta3* »_HAHAHA, amazing. They issue drivers licenses to people with 3rd grade level spelling?

The 3rd-graders where I work have better spelling than that.
And they have learning disabilities.


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Bijos1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bijos1.8* »_took this earlier today... why??

















nice env, id get the voyager...fantastic phone I got one.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (audomatik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audomatik* »_
It was more like 5 times... if it's there car, why wouldn't they have their logo all over it. i'm sure it was taken from a car a sema

I hope it was a demo car.... And I counted 7...


----------



## sacrifice333 (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Bijos1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bijos1.8* »_took this earlier today... why??

















Wooden wide-body kit?! Sweeet!


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (sacrifice333)*

Anyone else find themselves purposely looking for people "doing it wrong" with camera ready?


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (B3passatBMX)*


----------



## squint_91 (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (SoFlaTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoFlaTurbo* »_









nab those seats!


----------



## houstonspeedfreek (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (sacrifice333)*

That Dodge Ram looks like it has some sort of pre-runner Baja setup with cobbled together wider fenders. Maybe not pretty, but I'm sure it's functional.


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (houstonspeedfreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *houstonspeedfreek* »_That Dodge Ram looks like it has some sort of pre-runner Baja setup with cobbled together wider fenders. Maybe not pretty, but I'm sure it's functional.

Yeah, I'll bet that thing is badass out in the desert. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoFlaTurbo (May 6, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (cgvalant)*


----------



## SoFlaTurbo (May 6, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (SoFlaTurbo)*


----------



## giac_logic (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: (A.Wilder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A.Wilder* »_








oops. 

Like a glove!


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Bijos1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bijos1.8* »_took this earlier today... why??


















yeah but thats also a nice velvet plush dash cover thing you got there Mr. doing it wrong


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Bijos1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bijos1.8* »_took this earlier today... why??


































it looks like its in the baja 1000


----------



## TUVapprovedDUBS (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (GoVdubSPEEDGo)*









When just being an wanksta aint enuff, you gots to be ICY HOT FOOL!!1!11!!!


----------



## rovetherr (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (SoFlaTurbo)*

the 1-0-feizz-iff is mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *SoFlaTurbo* »_









I needed a laugh today, this one certainly did the trick. The more I look at it, the more wrong/funny it gets. Dual tail pipes, the lights that are duct taped to the half a ski-rack, the frickin air horn! I am trying to figure out what the mushroom-shaped things next to the cab are, they look like those crappy solar lights that you put next to a walkway. Just beautiul.




















































_Modified by rovetherr at 11:58 AM 12-7-2007_


----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)

I am enjoying the JES US script on the bed box.


----------



## rovetherr (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (sjberg40)*

And i forgot, the "Beware of the Dog" sign, bet I know what he watches on the TV


----------



## SoFlaTurbo (May 6, 2002)

*Re: (rovetherr)*

more...


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (TheSpatulaOfLove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sjberg40* »_









Those are the gauges (not the AFR) that I want for my car


----------



## Justinburg (May 9, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (SoFlaTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoFlaTurbo* »_









LOL... I do tech support for that company. Literally the dumbest people I've ever talked to. They are DEFINITELY doing it wrong!! 


_Modified by Justinburg at 12:23 PM 12-7-2007_


----------



## wwhijr (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (SoFlaTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoFlaTurbo* »_more...

















I bet if he honks all those horns that thing goes backwards.


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (SoFlaTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoFlaTurbo* »_









Don't trip and fall off a second story, that thing is like a video game, spikes at the bottom of the cave.


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

you can also see the horrible bodywork from 10 feet away
blech!


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (oh noes! cars!)*

The Jesus truck is pretty funny, I'll have to get a shot of the one near here. The guy's got huge swamper tires in back and standard S-10 wheels/tires in front and a "proud to be white" sticker on the tailgate.


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Gary C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gary C* »_ ......a FWD drag car will always *look* silly.









It looks as intimidating as a pitbull dragging it's ass.


----------



## rovetherr (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (oh noes! cars!)*

Heres one you don't need to be 10 feet or closer to see the bodywork


























_Modified by rovetherr at 4:05 PM 12-7-2007_


----------



## rovetherr (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (rovetherr)*

And some more http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

This happened a few months ago...
















Definitely Doing It Wrong(tm).








Me doing it right:
























And the Acura's owner doing it even more wrong (charges were filed, and he had to pay restitution):


----------



## foster (Jun 15, 2001)

Wow. Nice.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

He knifed your tire?


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

^^ Pretty Funny, glad everything worked out









































































































I know some are subjectively doing it wrong but oh well.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*

Nice, making money off of parking properly


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_He knifed your tire?

Yup. Here's the original thread: http://forums.motivemag.com/zerothread?id=3243607


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_
Yup. Here's the original thread: http://forums.motivemag.com/zerothread?id=3243607


i park my car takin 2 spots too when i go places like that cause i dont want door dings and stuff and you parked like that 'be funny' 
looks like the joke was on you huh ?


----------



## lostmypassword (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (ramon.)*









HAHA that exact car is at the dealer right by my work. "Jaguar of Lakeside" as said on the door.


----------



## sticks (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (audomatik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audomatik* »_
It was more like 5 times... 

your eyesight = doing it wrong (mine too, there's actually 9 visible instead of 8, i missed the one on the knob on the center console because its so tiny, and i'll bet you $500 theres one on the brake pedal too







) and since people complain when there's more than one ford logo inside a ford, much less 9... this car is definitely doing it wrong. and thats before you even get to the color, or the ass-ugly exterior.










_Modified by sticks at 5:11 PM 12-7-2007_


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (sticks)*


----------



## FastTrash2.0T (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

thank you guys for keeping me occupied while at work today!!! its been sooooooooo slow!


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_

i park my car takin 2 spots too when i go places like that cause i dont want door dings and stuff and you parked like that 'be funny' 
looks like the joke was on you huh ? 

I hope you're being sarcastic... if you read the thread he posted you'd know that the joke was indeed on the douchebag who thinks his car is too good for 1 parking spot








I often wish I had a beater car so I could do that... good job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Akaten (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_

i park my car takin 2 spots too when i go places like that cause i dont want door dings and stuff and you parked like that 'be funny' 
looks like the joke was on you huh ? 

Yea then instead of dealing with door dings you just have to deal with getting your whole car keyed and tires stabbed for parking like an *******.
Just park way out in the "nice cars" area if you don't want door dings.


----------



## adamprice271 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*

Well I think I was doing it right....until I did some bodywork to it
































Adam


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_
i park my car takin 2 spots too when i go places like that cause i dont want door dings and stuff ... 

Oh, so you're one of _those_.















> you


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Quit bickering, go revive my thread if you want to do that. It's not locked, and I don't want this one to be, either.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_Me doing it right:










just read that thread and you are both douches
the acura owner for parking like an idiot and you for "teaching him a leason" by parking next to his car like that.
lol then you didn't even have the balls to admit it was your car when he asked the group you were standing with.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

agreed


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_Quit bickering, go revive my thread if you want to do that. It's not locked, and I don't want this one to be, either.


----------



## SoFlaTurbo (May 6, 2002)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

please stop before this is locked


----------



## SoFlaTurbo (May 6, 2002)

*Re: (adamprice271)*

WHAT HAPPENED???


_Quote, originally posted by *adamprice271* »_Well I think I was doing it right....until I did some bodywork to it
































Adam


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (DowNnOuTDubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DowNnOuTDubin* »_

My knee's rub on my stock mk3 steering wheel








_Modified by DowNnOuTDubin at 3:58 PM 12-6-2007_

What the hell is going on here... sailing boat steering wheel, with a vodka shifter, and MkV GLI interlago plaid seats??


----------



## Bijos1.8 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (GoVdubSPEEDGo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoVdubSPEEDGo* »_
yeah but thats also a nice velvet plush dash cover thing you got there Mr. doing it wrong









haha.. ouch.
but the sun in SoCal is the suxzor. my 42dd A-pillar pod is already bleached out. I need to protect my dash. it's coming off anyway. it's only on from May- Dec anyway.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
What the hell is going on here... sailing boat steering wheel, with a vodka shifter, and MkV GLI interlago plaid seats??

For some reason, when the handcuffs dangling off the steering wheel are taken into consideration, all of my questions are somehow answered.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (azn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azn* »_








how does one do this?

anyone else noticed the balding tires that are about to have major tread separation?
that's double doing it wrong


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: (SoFlaTurbo)*

Adam TT parked in front of the title loan shop ????


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Saw this little gem last night, and I immideately thought of this thread!








Yes, you are seeing things right, that is a genuine sattelite dish bolted to the rear hatch of this Mk2 Ford Sierra. The wiring went down to some sort of housing bolted to the rear bumper...
I apologize for the terrible quality, but cell phone cameras simply suck in the dark. 










_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_










The same Sierra?


----------



## adamprice271 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (SoFlaTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoFlaTurbo* »_WHAT HAPPENED???

Late night, dozed off for about 3 seconds(literally...I saw the corner, woke up and was just coming into it, ripped the wheel to make it and ran off the road, jumped a ditch, rolled a boulder about 4'wx5'l,2't, hit some bushes too.)

_Quote, originally posted by *SoFlaTurbo* »_
Adam TT parked in front of the title loan shop ????

My body shop is right next to them, its his lot though. He deamed it totaled before really even getting into it.
Adam


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: Re: (bzcat)*

My contribution to the FAIL/DIW/etc etc thread.
































-SAV


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (TUVapprovedDUBS)*

Here is another parking lot "doing it wrong" edition. My friend owns the Honda, and he came out to find this haggard Explorer parked like this. I should add that there are probably 100 open parking spots at any given time at this supermarket.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (jettagli1991)*

Now THAT deserves a keying. Not that I'd actually do it, but if I had to squeeze into my driver's side door, my keys on my belt loop might accidentally scratch themselves all over the side of the truck...
Not that it looks like the owner would notice.


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Re: (SAVdub)*












_Modified by JUSTINCASE1021 at 9:29 PM 12-7-2007_


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Re: (SAVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVdub* »_








-SAV









All that and those ugly a** stock wheels??







Not saying the rest is any better.. but please.


----------



## Akaten (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: Re: (JUSTINCASE1021)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JUSTINCASE1021* »_










_Modified by JUSTINCASE1021 at 9:29 PM 12-7-2007_

IDK about the flowers but this could sure beat being stuck in a cube all day.


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Re: (SAVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVdub* »_My contribution to the FAIL/DIW/etc etc thread.









-SAV









welll the headlights dont look to bad from an angle but the BMW grill is just ugly


_Modified by Dakotaracer71 at 7:20 PM 12-7-2007_


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_Now THAT deserves a keying. Not that I'd actually do it, but if I had to squeeze into my driver's side door, my keys on my belt loop might accidentally scratch themselves all over the side of the truck...
Not that it looks like the owner would notice.

nah, but I definitely would've let the air out of both passenger side tires.


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_

i park my car takin 2 spots too when i go places like that cause i dont want door dings and stuff and you parked like that 'be funny' 
looks like the joke was on you huh ? 


No, you're just a douchebag. I'd park as close to your drivers side door as I could possibly get if I saw you taking up 2 spaces.
Worse yet, around here, the big thing to do with your big ol' diesel truck is to take up not 2, not 3, but FOUR spaces. Yup, parking right on top of where 4 spaces meet in the corners. The offending truck is usually clad with an obnoxious lift, big chrome stacks shooting through the bed, and laden with the ever-popular "Hey I'm a ****-mongler!!" balls hanging off the tow hitch.


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*

stop arguing about the ******* parking








bill


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (jebglx)*









Let's try and avoid this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (olde*english)*

That's not wrong! That's how it get's done!


----------



## nbvw (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (Twelvizm)*

















































read the middle one...wtf??
















more...


























_Modified by nbvw at 7:53 PM 12-7-2007_


----------



## nbvw (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (nbvw)*









i lol'ed


















_Modified by nbvw at 8:00 PM 12-7-2007_


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (nbvw)*

























Not enough drainage, wrong.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (nbvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nbvw* »_








i lol'ed

That's magnificent.


----------



## nbvw (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*




















































_Modified by nbvw at 8:13 PM 12-7-2007_


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JOHNS92JETTA* »_








Not enough drainage, wrong.


If I were that dealer, I would be out there with a sledge hammer busting big parts of that wall out....


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (VegasJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasJetta* »_If I were that dealer, I would be out there with a sledge hammer busting big parts of that wall out.... 

That is actually a Mitsubishi dealers lot. Nissan rent's space from them, all the spill over runs through our employee parking into the drains


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (nbvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nbvw* »_ 











lol. it had a few too many cookies.
did that start out life as a porsche? or is it just badge whoring?


----------



## nbvw (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (azn)*



















































_Modified by nbvw at 8:40 PM 12-7-2007_


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (nbvw)*


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (nbvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nbvw* »_ 










Was that not in Back to the Future II ?


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*

How does it steer? The wheel boot-looking things don't look like they allow the front wheels to turn.


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*

















Was a '57 Chevy.
-GP


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JOHNS92JETTA* »_
Was that not in Back to the Future II ?

Most def.


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JOHNS92JETTA* »_
Was that not in Back to the Future II ?

Indeed.


----------



## nbvw (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (WD-40)*

oops forgot all about that
eh its still ugly as sin


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

hahahahaha the lid is down.


----------



## Duderino (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (eunos94)*


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (TUVapprovedDUBS)*

HAHAHAHAHAHA the fat kid's hat says "CHINESE LANGUAGE" in... well Chinese! And I'm sure he has every reason to be wearing it









_Quote, originally posted by *TUVapprovedDUBS* »_








When just being an wanksta aint enuff, you gots to be ICY HOT FOOL!!1!11!!!


----------



## Ben. (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JOHNS92JETTA* »_


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (Ben.)*

HAHAHAHA good one


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_hahahahaha the lid is down. 









And his pretty panties are pulled up.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (Ben.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ben.* »_










LOL, some people can pull up THE MOST obscure references. Arrested Development, nice!


_Modified by CoolJetta3 at 6:42 AM 12-8-2007_


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (VWRulez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRulez* »_HAHAHAHAHAHA the fat kid's hat says "CHINESE LANGUAGE" in... well Chinese! And I'm sure he has every reason to be wearing it










Haha







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nbvw (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (B3passatBMX)*


----------



## nbvw (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (nbvw)*



































_Modified by nbvw at 9:05 AM 12-8-2007_


----------



## nbvw (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (nbvw)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cGyeYtvb4M 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlTvSUCCqPo


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (nbvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nbvw* »_










This reminds of that GIF of the Rabbit sliding down a rail. Tried to find it but I couldn't. Anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## Salty O'daniels (Oct 14, 2007)

thats a strong ass hand rail.


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (B3passatBMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3passatBMX* »_
This reminds of that GIF of the Rabbit sliding down a rail. Tried to find it but I couldn't. Anyone know what I'm talking about?


Yup, this one...


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## LethaOne (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm surprised no one mentioned this...








and of course, Fast and Furious take...








Some believe this is what really happened...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Re: (bzcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bzcat* »_The same Sierra?

No, not the same one. The Sierra was a very popular car here, and red was one of the most common colors as well. Buying a Sierra, new or old, that's doing it wrong, if you ask me!


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (nbvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nbvw* »_









Shouldn't the hitch have disconnected?


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (VWestlife)*









That's a no parking zone! He's doing it wrong.


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Twelvizm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Twelvizm* »_That's a no parking zone! He's doing it wrong.









He's not parked, he's just half way through an illegal lane change.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (WD-40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WD-40* »_
He's not parked, he's just half way through an illegal *u-turn*.









fixed it for ya


----------



## SiviK (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (nbvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nbvw* »_









The trailer does say uhaul....... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucalucaluca* »_

















that actually, physically _hurts_ to look at.


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (GoVdubSPEEDGo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoVdubSPEEDGo* »_
yeah but thats also a nice velvet plush dash cover thing you got there Mr. doing it wrong









Yeah I thought the same thing haha.


----------



## wwhijr (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
Shouldn't the hitch have disconnected?


strong hitch Looks like the tongue twisted.


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (nbvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nbvw* »_










That cupholder is made form the factory like that.


_Modified by audivwdave at 11:37 PM 12-8-2007_


----------



## gtiguy1994 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*

this thread is over 2 months old!!!! Keep them coming!


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (audivwdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audivwdave* »_
That cupholder is made form the factory like that.

_Modified by audivwdave at 11:37 PM 12-8-2007_

egg zakly
bmw cup holders SUCK
one time i was making a turn and my dads soda spilled all over him
he thew it out the window in a fit of rage


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (Theoffspring99us)*

http://www.break.com/index/dru....html


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (LethaOne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LethaOne* »_I'm surprised no one mentioned this...
Some believe this is what really happened...









haha... this is the one I made... lol


----------



## eddie291 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*

outside of a local target last night. 
sorry for the blurry pic btw.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

Love this thread.. 
I thought most german cars have crappy cup holders due to them not drinking when they drive.. they dont use them.
JT


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (x9t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x9t* »_Love this thread.. 
I thought most german cars have crappy cup holders due to them not drinking when they drive.. they dont use them.
JT

yeah its a european thing so they just end up throwing in some crappy cup holders that are useless


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Sorry if it's a repost. I'm not looking through 100+ pages...


----------



## Duderino (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (BRealistic)*

What did that used to be?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Duderino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duderino* »_What did that used to be?

Looks like a 4-door E30


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

stock


----------



## JrodVW (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (DonPatrizio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonPatrizio* »_stock


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (JrodVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JrodVW* »_









I think he's saying that stock is doing it wrong.







(the rolleyes being @ him, not you)


----------



## kcn0113 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_
I think he's saying that stock is doing it wrong.







(the rolleyes being @ him, not you)

a stock e30 is doing it wrong?? >>>>>>>>>>I THINK NOT!!!!!!<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm reading his post more as, stock *ANYTHING* is doing it wrong.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (DonPatrizio)*

stock?? lol^^


----------



## Duderino (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_stock?? lol^^ 









Teleph0wned!


----------



## inopias (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (nbvw)*









i see your pic and raise you!

_Quote, originally posted by *nbvw* »_

















































_Modified by nbvw at 8:40 PM 12-7-2007_


----------



## the wayfarer (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: (inopias)*

This is what I have to see at work everyday
















This Kia aint stripped, this Kia is doing it WRONG!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
Looks like a 4-door E30









Yep- spending lots of money to make a classic looking car into something fugly = fail. (or "you're doing it all wrong")
I've never understood the trend of swapping out front and rear fascias on cars- it almost always turns out bad.


----------



## squint_91 (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (eddie291)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eddie291* »_outside of a local target last night. 
sorry for the blurry pic btw.










not really seeing the problem here. Some of you guys are trying way too hard


----------



## FlyingIan (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: (squint_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *squint_91* »_not really seeing the problem here. Some of you guys are trying way too hard

Or you are don't trying hard enough...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (FlyingIan)*

the kia's plain badass







haha


----------



## DmanLT21 (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (squint_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *squint_91* »_

not really seeing the problem here. Some of you guys are trying way too hard

Crubs were made for parking... NOT!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (squint_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *squint_91* »_

not really seeing the problem here. Some of you guys are trying way too hard

Actually the H3 is doing it wrong causing the Ford to park on the curb.


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (DonPatrizio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duderino* »_What did that used to be?


_Quote, originally posted by *DonPatrizo* »_Stock.

Asked and answered. Move along.


----------



## ShutItDown (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (SAVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVdub* »_My contribution to the FAIL/DIW/etc etc thread.









-SAV









i have seen a few GTs around here with the GTR badge on it... i want to pull them over and ask why man WHY???


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: (ShutItDown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShutItDown* »_
i have seen a few GTs around here with the GTR badge on it... i want to pull them over and ask why man WHY???

There seems to be a special GTR model Mustang. I've seen them on eBay. I think they were even new from dealerships.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
There seems to be a special GTR model Mustang. I've seen them on eBay. I think they were even new from dealerships.

Joke?? because that's obviously a badge from a Skyline...


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*

Grazie.


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

this thread is ****ing hilarious


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
There seems to be a special GTR model Mustang. I've seen them on eBay. I think they were even new from dealerships.


Yeah they got them turbo rotaries with headers and pistons and all that ****.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVlA1eBZ9Cg


----------



## eurotrash_pd (May 30, 2002)

*Re: (Duderino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duderino* »_
Teleph0wned!

hahahahrofl lololololol


----------



## satisfied (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Bijos1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bijos1.8* »_took this earlier today... why??


































He obviously lives in the bottom on the grand canyon.


----------



## Martinus (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *sarcastic*


----------



## satisfied (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JOHNS92JETTA* »_
Meh, found two more








Is this Euro enough?









:To douche #1, and #2: "Dayam son, be dis a GTR 2000 edishun?"
I'm sorry for the meanness, but my dad used to own a few of these, and god damn were they unreliable, but he'd take me up to mt. Madonna in Watsonville and the car would really show you what it was supposed to do. This just angers me beyond all concern for the owner's well being.


----------



## satisfied (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucalucaluca* »_

































Snake: "METAL GEAR!"
Liquid: "SNAAAAAKEEE!!!!"
Snake: "Liquid!"


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
Looks like a 4-door E30









truth, but damn holy wtf is it now..


----------



## norman (Mar 8, 2001)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Bijos1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bijos1.8* »_took this earlier today... why??


































yes! because having long arms with tons of travel on a prerunner = doing it wrong
this = fail...


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

*Re: (Marshmallow Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marshmallow Man* »_










Call me weird, but paint it a normal color, some minor tweaks, and that *could* look cool.


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (Theoffspring99us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theoffspring99us* »_
egg zakly
bmw cup holders SUCK
one time i was making a turn and my dads soda spilled all over him
he thew it out the window in a fit of rage









Haha I can picture that happening


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (Egz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Egz* »_
Call me weird, but paint it a normal color, some minor tweaks, and that *could* look cool.

weird


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (iansjetta)*

Hahahaha "oh no the big leg!"


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (audivwdave)*

how not to put the tabs on your car. She did this for around 30 seconds. Posing perhaps.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (twopointone)*

couldnt read the writing on the side.


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (twopointone)*

Found this on another forum today...clearly a case of doing it wrong:








And then yesterday, I saw one of these...








with a pair of these on the hood:








Alas, I had no camera with me.








Actually, looking at that, that Grand Prix is also doing it wrong.








Page 109! Woo!


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (Marshmallow Man)*









i jsut wanted to comment on these two pics....... this one ^^^ the guy used parts from his furnace (used a 4" elbow into the hood with a pipe reducer as a scoop. the pipe running from that box thingy underneath the car is a b-vent/doublewall flu pipe used to vent the exhaust from the furnace......... just thought that was interesting and done wrong 
New Chain link hood, its lighter than carbon fiber
















^^^^ there is a kid that i see at the junk yard every day with an accord w/ wing, stickers, hubcaps, fart cannon and such. He made a lip spoiler for his accord out of chicken wire and painted it green.....
just interesting fyi on my part


_Modified by iansjetta at 6:10 PM 12-9-2007_


----------



## craigsaid (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Martinus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Martinus* »_








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *sarcastic*









I'm missing the 'doing it wrong' part here.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (craigsaid)*

All I can guess is he has the board to far forward

_Quote, originally posted by *craigsaid* »_
I'm missing the 'doing it wrong' part here.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (craigsaid)*

^its upside down.


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_^its upside down.


last time i checked that's how you had to ride.... bindings up.... every time i tried to ride the other way i would just fail..... maybe the rider fell off halfway through his commute?


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (DonPatrizio)*

LOL!!!


----------



## Duderino (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*

Someone needs to get a pic of that car that got hits bumper ripped off by the pickup when he was trying to pull him out of the snow.


----------



## H. Stark (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (Duderino)*

Its been in this thread...alot.


----------



## ironside_a (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JOHNS92JETTA* »_










I've seen this in Toronto a few times...it looks far more ridiculous in person.


----------



## Duderino (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (ironside_a)*

Seems like a really good idea to have the taillights in the bumper. That way, every time you get tapped, you get to replace your tails! GENIUS!


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (Duderino)*

Here's someone's pride and joy. I don't think they even know.
































For sale for $25k. Doubt they'll get that much.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (WD-40)*


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (WD-40)*

I have one of those driving around where I live except a odd color green. he restored it nice.


----------



## Duderino (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (tiggo)*

I found this for sale on craigslist today. He wants like $2500 for it!


----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (WD-40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WD-40* »_Here's someone's pride and joy. I don't think they even know.
































For sale for $25k. Doubt they'll get that much.


Here's the part you get to feel really smart. What's wrong with that ghia?


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (FastGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastGTi* »_Here's the part you get to feel really smart. What's wrong with that ghia?

Thanks.








The fender on the left side (of the car) is from a "lowlight" Ghia - 1959 or earlier. 








The fender on the right side (of the car) is from a 1960+ Ghia. 








Whoever restored it made a goof, and either didn't notice, or didn't care enough to fix it...







The end result is an otherwise perfect car, with a droopy headlight. 










_Modified by WD-40 at 10:19 PM 12-9-2007_


----------



## Blitzkrieg59 (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: (inopias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inopias* »_










Signed on to let everybody know this $hit is from Back to the Future II. That is all.


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (Blitzkrieg59)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blitzkrieg59* »_
Signed on to let everybody know this $hit is from Back to the Future II. That is all.

That was established a page or two ago, but thanks for playing...we have some lovely parting gifts for you.


----------



## MyTelex22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: (WD-40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WD-40* »_
The end result is an otherwise perfect car, with a droopy headlight. 
_Modified by WD-40 at 10:19 PM 12-9-2007_

DAAYYYUUUUMMM! Good eye!


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (MyTelex22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyTelex22* »_
DAAYYYUUUUMMM! Good eye!









I can't take the credit... someone posted it on The Samba.


----------



## kcn0113 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (WD-40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WD-40* »_
I can't take the credit... someone posted it on The Samba.









that's crazy that the fenders are so close in appearance! you really gotta know what you're doin if you're modding/restoring a ghia.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Deaner (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (kcn0113)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kcn0113* »_
that's crazy that the fenders are so close in appearance! you really gotta know what you're doin if you're modding/restoring a ghia.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

funny thing .. its not even just a fender is it ?
that whole front end is one piece... so it was cut and welded on . . ultimate doing it wrong


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

_Quote, originally posted by *Akaten* »_
IDK about the flowers but this could sure beat being stuck in a cube all day.









x2


----------



## NCVOLKSWAGEN (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: (l5gcw0b)*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Z4L...lated



_Modified by NCVOLKSWAGEN at 12:59 AM 12-10-2007_


----------



## twerked (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (SebringMGB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SebringMGB* »_If these are reposts, deal with it, Im not checking through 100 pages!

















wow...my hate for bape has just multiplied immensely


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (NCVOLKSWAGEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NCVOLKSWAGEN* »_
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Z4L...lated

_Modified by NCVOLKSWAGEN at 12:59 AM 12-10-2007_


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*

I actually saw that in reruns on TV recently... sooo random. And awful.


----------



## jimmi_james (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

you are doing it wrong.. burnout:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (ramon.)*

I can't believe that Ghia... it took me a few looks to notice the difference even after I knew what I was looking for







but now that I see it that is all my eyes are drawn too.

_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_^its upside down.

wrong... that rack can hold 4 snowboards, 2 bindings up, 2 bindings down base to base. The car obviously has a short roof line (not short enough for a stretch kit though) and the snowboarder has a somewhat wide stance so the bindings do not fit between the carriers... it's fine the way he has it although personally I'd have the longer part of the board sticking out towards the rear of the car... either way it's not going anywhere.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (DonPatrizio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonPatrizio* »_









uconn car club sticker too, I knew some guys in that club.


----------



## RS-Karl (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (FastGTi)*

That yellow Ghia is messed up! 
I didn't see that in the shots! And I'm usually quite sharp at noticing these kinds of details! 
I just thought it had been in a crash, explaining why the front-end was messed up, with one headlamp higher than the other, and the bumper wasn't straight...
Dang! Who in their right mind would fit the wrong fender on such a car!?!


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (Duderino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duderino* »_Seems like a really good idea to have the taillights in the bumper. That way, every time you get tapped, you get to replace your tails! GENIUS!

Kia Amanti has them just below the bumper, not sure if its doing it wrong or not, you be the judge.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Marshmallow Man)*

Rear, not front...
EDIT: he didn't specify rear, but it makes sense since you're more likely to get slammed in the back then slam someone in the front










_Modified by VDub2625 at 12:07 PM 12-10-2007_


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (Marshmallow Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marshmallow Man* »_
Kia Chrysler-nosed E-Class has them just below the bumper, not sure if its doing it wrong or not, you be the judge.

fixed it for you.


----------



## sticks (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_
fixed it for you.

yeah that kia trying to be a luxury sedan is doing it wrong.


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Bijos1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bijos1.8* »_took this earlier today... why??


















Speaking of doing it wrong, why is your rearview switched to the night mode (is that what you'd call it?) during the day?


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (turbo20v18)*

Wouldnt the tab be back if it was in "night" mode?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (JOSHFL420)*

You adjust them so that either works as dimmed mode. Some people were taught tab back some tab forward.


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (norman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *norman* »_
yes! because having long arms with tons of travel on a prerunner = doing it wrong
this = fail...

first, you are _assuming_ that this actually has 'tons of travel'. if his 'fenderextender' modification is any tell...the suspension works like ass.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Deaner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deaner* »_
funny thing .. its not even just a fender is it ?
that whole front end is one piece... so it was cut and welded on . . ultimate doing it wrong









It's not one piece initially, it is welded and tinned to one piece, but are several pieces from the start.


----------



## coRado (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (PerL)*

i have been enjoying this tread long enough with out contribution.
sorry for the cell phone quality but we have
poor use of lighting, you should see it a night








DONK does snow. Yes those are CL approved winter low pros on that.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
It's not one piece initially, it is welded and tinned to one piece, but are several pieces from the start.
And finding someone who is capable of working on a car with no seams, leading, not cheap/easy. Ask me how I know


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

*Doing it right*
















*Doing it wrong*
























Bad attempt at a good idea! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 




_Modified by Twelvizm at 11:24 AM 12-10-2007_


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Twelvizm)*

Not seeing a good idea anywhere.


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Martinus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Martinus* »_










Don't really see what is wrong here. I could be that the board won't fit with one binding on either side of the racks. It doesn't really matter whether you put your board right side up or upside down. I guess he could have spaced his racks differently but....


----------



## Flipflops365 (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (klaxed)*


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_Not seeing a good idea anywhere.









Here's when it was a good idea.


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Twelvizm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Twelvizm* »_
Here's when it was a good idea.










yum


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*

a honda tech member lol NAWWWWZZZZ ftl


















_Modified by mavric_ac at 12:24 PM 12-10-2007_


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

^^ wow that's wrong on more than one level. First off why the hell would you get that tattooed on yourself? Second, it looks like it was done by a half blind person with a prison style machine... but hey I bet he got a good deal on it


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*

No kidding, he's gonna regret that later. If youa re gonna get ink...get good ink. You will hae it FOREVER (and this is coming from someone with ink, engaged to a girl with a LOT of ink, so im not against tats)


----------



## stapleface (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

i hope that guy gets a flat..


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_(and this is coming from someone with ink, engaged to a girl with a LOT of ink, so im not against tats)

x2, x2, x2








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*

LOL @ NAWZ tattoo!!
Wonder what it will look like when he's 80.


----------



## LilBlkCL (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoolJetta3* »_
Wonder what it will look like when he's 80.

He lives his life one quarter mile at a time, and is not thinking about what it will look like when he's 80


----------



## iONLYnowVW'S (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (LilBlkCL)*

defiantly doing it wrong
http://break.com/index/driver-....html


----------



## the_marcus (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (B3passatBMX)*


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (the_marcus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_marcus* »_










Ha ha!


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

http://de.fishki.net/picsw/042007/11/logistic/53_logistic_22522.jpg[/img]
http://de.fishki.net/picsw/042007/11/logistic/62_logistic_33273.jpg[/img]


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (DonPatrizio)*


----------



## Flipflops365 (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (DonPatrizio)*









Why is that wrong?


----------



## cloudstrife (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (DonPatrizio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonPatrizio* »_










Thats win right there...love to do my lawn in 1/3 the time


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (Flipflops365)*









thats pretty hot actually - very very hot..


----------



## JrodVW (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (the_marcus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_marcus* »_









I just had some sort of _fit_ seeing that


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (Flipflops365)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipflops365* »_








Why is that wrong?









Because the guy should have put a little more time thinking about the size and offset of his wheels. I'd guess that changing the size of the diameter of the wheel by -1", the width by -2 and the ET-15/-20mm would fix his problem.


----------



## WakeHead (Dec 7, 1999)

*Re: (Twelvizm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Twelvizm* »_
Because the guy should have put a little more time thinking about the size and offset of his wheels. I'd guess that changing the size of the diameter of the wheel by -1", the width by -2 and the ET-15/-20mm would fix his problem.

That Lexus does look like a$$.


----------



## Flipflops365 (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (Twelvizm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Twelvizm* »_
Because the guy should have put a little more time thinking about the size and offset of his wheels. I'd guess that changing the size of the diameter of the wheel by -1", the width by -2 and the ET-15/-20mm would fix his problem.

My guess is he put a ton of time thinking about the proper size and offset of his wheels so they would fit perfectly with his widebody and suspension setup. But, to each their own.


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re:*

here's a winner that was parked outside the autoshow in miami beach this year....
























couch in the back


----------



## Misfit (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: (DonPatrizio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonPatrizio* »_











how is this doing it wrong?


----------



## TORSEN TRACTION (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (DonPatrizio)*



DonPatrizio said:


> QUOTE]
> thats cool, how is that doing it wrong. i want one


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Twelvizm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Twelvizm* »_*Doing it right*









Wait a minute......are those lights I see in the back bumper? Those were officially declared "wrong" a couple pages back.








Apparently that memo went around after GM was doing it on the Malibu wagons back in the early '80s.


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Re: (candela)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candela* »_here's a winner that was parked outside the autoshow in miami beach this year....











Repost
New Rule: You must have looked through all of this thread before posting! For fear of having your account deleted!


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue70beetle* »_
Wait a minute......are those lights I see in the back bumper?'80s.

They are reflectors. Most models of Jetta have them.


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Twelvizm)*

I wondered that when I was posting, but I wasn't sure. I'm a lot happier with my mk2, so I don't worry about what the stock exterior equipment is on a mk4.


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue70beetle* »_I don't worry about what the stock exterior equipment is on a *MKV*.

Fixed, and with that comment, you've explained why you would make such an error.


----------



## EpicVW (Feb 10, 2000)

*Re: (Flipflops365)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipflops365* »_
My guess is he put a ton of time thinking about the proper size and offset of his wheels so they would fit perfectly with his widebody and suspension setup. But, to each their own.

Actually my guess is he put a ton of time thinking about the proper size and offset, and had a custom widebody done to work with it.
Might not be everyones cup of tea, but assuming it's not a bondo machine that's a nice bit of bodywork right there.


----------



## Mastiff (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Re: (candela)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candela* »_here's a winner that was parked outside the autoshow in miami beach this year....










I will see your giant toaster on wheels and raise you one foamy revenge.


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Twelvizm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Twelvizm* »_
Fixed, and with that comment, you've explained why you would make such an error.









Crap. That was an insanely stupid mistake, and yes, I know that's a mkV.







Been driving VWs almost exclusively for the last 14 years. However, I obviously was doing it wrong.


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

_Quote, originally posted by *a few different horrified people* »_



















_Modified by MylesPH1 at 6:25 PM 12-10-2007_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (MylesPH1)*

how is the w9 a fail


----------



## uber_beetle (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: (WD-40)*

And... we call this one... the "Marty Feldman" 
_Quote, originally posted by *WD-40* »_Here's someone's pride and joy. I don't think they even know.

















For sale for $25k. Doubt they'll get that much.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (candela)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candela* »_









That reminds me of an old 1940s-style console radio...


----------



## Mastiff (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_how is the w9 a fail

because you have a big red X thats why.








never fear I fixed it for you.


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Re: (candela)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candela* »_here's a winner that was parked outside the autoshow in miami beach this year....


----------



## Duderino (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Re: (candela)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candela* »_here's a winner that was parked outside the autoshow in miami beach this year....










More gauges than 2 Hondas combined!!


----------



## wwhijr (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*

http://[email protected]
definitely doing it wrong. Spell Check stupid. 


_Modified by wwhijr at 9:16 PM 12-10-2007_


----------



## sticks (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (wwhijr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wwhijr* »_http://[email protected]
definitely doing it wrong. Spell Check stupid. 

_Modified by wwhijr at 9:16 PM 12-10-2007_

you put up the email address of the seller, not the ad...


----------



## Duderino (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (wwhijr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wwhijr* »_http://[email protected]
definitely doing it wrong. Spell Check stupid. 

_Modified by wwhijr at 9:16 PM 12-10-2007_

Youre doing it wrong.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Re: (candela)*

nvm


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (Flipflops365)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipflops365* »_
My guess is he put a ton of time thinking about the proper size and offset of his wheels so they would fit perfectly with his widebody and suspension setup. But, to each their own.

If he did put in the time, then I would think he would have chosen a fitment that didn't require having his camber all twacked to fit. 
To me, it looks like he tried too hard, and thought too little. I know, cause I've done the same.
Here's my old wheels (I was doing it wrong):


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (Twelvizm)*


----------



## Duderino (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (Twelvizm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Twelvizm* »_









Oh noes!! Its in the water!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Duderino)*


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Re: (VWestlife)*









Am I the only one that noticed what looks like a front mount intercooler?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Re: (candela)*


----------



## adrew (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

I like the disconnected sway bar on that Probe...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Re: (mavric_ac)*

sort of doing it wrong








but the owner does her own work so it makes up for it


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_ sort of doing it wrong.
but the owner does her own work so it makes up for it
















That's pretty cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Decent lookin chick with a car thats way faster than mine that she works on. Sign me up?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Re: (candela)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Re: (candela)*

ok last one lol


----------



## mk3er (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (Twelvizm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Twelvizm* »_
If he did put in the time, then I would think he would have chosen a fitment that didn't require having his camber all twacked to fit. 
To me, it looks like he tried too hard, and thought too little. I know, cause I've done the same.


the car is meant to have camber like that. Its part of the whole "VIP-style" of japanese modifying.
so yes, i can guarantee you he meant for that car to have that stance.
i personally find the bodywork on it to be amazing, but then again i like stupid low cars.


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)

That VIP Lexus/Toyota is more on the EXE side of things. You should see the demon camber some of them have. Then again, VIP isn't just a car style. It's like the VW guys that eat, sleep, and breath their car. Hell, your car may get bashed up if it doesn't meet the VIP qualifications and you try to park with a club.


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_











OHHHH no guys looks like we got another member of the BenGay Ballers or whatever they call themselves


_Modified by Dakotaracer71 at 11:38 PM 12-10-2007_


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Dakotaracer71)*

Is his hood screwed shut? Those do not look like hood pins. Is this an entry photo for the icy hot stunnaz?


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

check out his bumper vent grille stuff. its like...a doily or something.


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (twopointone)*

dont forget the viper badge
EDIT: i know what i'll be photoshoping tonight muwahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahaha


_Modified by Dakotaracer71 at 11:40 PM 12-10-2007_


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Re: (turtledub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turtledub* »_Is his hood screwed shut?

Looks like it to me too.


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Re: (EK20)*

i think they are Zues fasteners... we use them on alot of our open wheel modified racecar bodies.... ther come lose with just a 90 deg turn


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (WD-40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WD-40* »_Here's someone's pride and joy. I don't think they even know.



















Sloth approves.


----------



## wwhijr (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (wwhijr)*









OK so I did it wrong. Not the first time. Here is the ad as it appeared.


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (Duderino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duderino* »_
Oh noes!! Its in the water!

Dazz how you boilz dee ricez!


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Re: (candela)*


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Twelvizm)*


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Twelvizm)*


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: Re: (turtledub)*

Repost,

_Quote, originally posted by *Twelvizm* »_










_Quote, originally posted by *turtledub* »_Is his hood screwed shut? Those do not look like hood pins. Is this an entry photo for the icy hot stunnaz?

Locking hood pins


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (wwhijr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wwhijr* »_
OK so I did it wrong. Not the first time. Here is the ad as it appeared.

That's a bit of a stretch for "doing it wrong"... sure it's a bit of a shady ad and the grammar isn't the greatest, but by craigslist standards it is a very well written ad







(see craigslist ads posted about 5-6 pages back for examples of "doing it wrong" craigslist style... we can probabaly have a whole thread devoted to that subject







)

And to the guy who posted his red Jetta/GTI trying to talk about wheels and camber on that VIP styled car... you did it wrong when you broke the first rule of modding: "suspension before wheels"







but you live and you learn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Flipflops365)*

So, could we please STOP REPOSTING thigns that have been posed a dozen times already?







Comeone y'all, look before posting or this will end up getting a http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif and nobody (including me) wasnts that.


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Twelvizm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Twelvizm* »_









Someone needs to photoshop the guys in the back flashing.


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Re: (smetzger)*


----------



## beernutdrums (May 23, 2001)

*Re: Re: (smetzger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smetzger* »_
Someone needs to photoshop the guys in the back flashing.


....









Saw this on my commute this morning and did a double-take, was able to snap a pic just before traffic started moving again...
the ALL NEW c-class???
















I was able to get ahead of him once traffic picked up and looked back to see he had the toyota logo replaced with another mercedes one on the grille as well....


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)




----------



## MyTelex22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: (jettagli1991)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettagli1991* »_
Sloth approves.









RROOOOCCCKKKYYYY ROAAADDDD!!!


----------



## houstonspeedfreek (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: Re: (rico_arg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_

















I kinda like the way this looks.


----------



## rovetherr (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgirl* »_

























AAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!! My f*****g eyes!!!! This car is the suck, TO THE MAX! Knowing that this car exists makes me want to burn everything I own related to VW's so I won't be tainted by it's aura of fail. : Projectilevomit :


_Modified by rovetherr at 10:00 AM 12-11-2007_


----------



## TheSpatulaOfLove (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: (rovetherr)*


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (TheSpatulaOfLove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheSpatulaOfLove* »_









Is that a baby seat in the back!! Shixt!


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (jettagli1991)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettagli1991* »_
Sloth approves.









Gothmog approves too!!


----------



## a4m25d90 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: (Preppy)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem
Got Riced?


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (Mastiff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mastiff* »_









Doesn't the exhaust look like that DEI that an idiot was talking about forever ago?
or is it just me








Edit I just realized that its not a v but a w engine wtf?!! lol


_Modified by tiggo at 11:38 AM 12-11-2007_


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (tiggo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiggo* »_
Doesn't the exhaust look like that DEI that an idiot was talking about forever ago?
or is it just me









its just you.
the carbon stacks are the intake and are in no way being fed by the exhaust.


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Re: (rico_arg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_









By Limited, I assume they're referring to that thing's aesthetic appeal?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Re: (blue70beetle)*

This thread is darn close to being over...way too may post of "nrmal" cars that some people jsut dont like. There's nothing "WRONG" with that truck. seriously, if we cant do better, jsut let this die already?


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_This thread is darn close to being over...way too may post of "nrmal" cars that some people jsut dont like. There's nothing "WRONG" with that truck. seriously, if we cant do better, jsut let this die already?

But you see, 99% of the posts in here are opinion based. For example from page 1:








Is auto-x'ing a prius wrong? I think so, but do others? No. Is that Ford monstrosity of a crossover Box-Ute doing it wrong? I think so, you do not. Such is the nature of this thread. I say keep it open because there are more and more people getting great 'in the wild' pics on their cell.
I know there are tons of cars around my house that are 'doing it wrong' but have never had the opportunity to have their pic taken.


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

and to get back on topic to keep the http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif away...

























*cringe*


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

^^^ ouch!!!^^^


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (tngdesi)*

Wiskey Tango Foxtrot is that impaled on that dudes arse?


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Twelvizm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Twelvizm* »_










you did it wrong by hotlinking to geocities


----------



## mobile363 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Twelvizm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Twelvizm* »_








That car is very very fast if I recall correctly. But yea, still sort of doing it wrong


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Re: (JettaGT8V80)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Re: (mobile363)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Re: (mobile363)*


----------



## Basscase (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









At least they are honest! Doing it right if you ask me!


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (mobile363)*


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Basscase)*

DAMN, I really need to put my camera in the car. I just saw an Integra with a Lexus badge on the front. Gold, no less. Car was red, with the usual smattering of stickers, altezza tails, and usual douche-looking guy in huge sunglasses and skull cap driving it. I laughed at him, and he didn't do anything, just turned and looked ahead


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_DAMN, I really need to put my camera in the car. I just saw an Integra with a Lexus badge on the front. Gold, no less. Car was red, with the usual smattering of stickers, altezza tails, and usual douche-looking guy in huge sunglasses and skull cap driving it. I laughed at him, and he didn't do anything, just turned and looked ahead









I have my point and shoot with me at all times...just for when things like this cross my path:


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (dieselgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgirl* »_









That is the prefered offset here in Chicago







. But they like to run 13" wheels that are about 10" wide. I need to get a pic of one soon.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_
That is the prefered offset here in Chicago







. But they like to run 13" wheels that are about 10" wide. I need to get a pic of one soon.


only depends on what neighborhood you are in


----------



## 20V'er (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Basscase)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Basscase* »_
At least they are honest! Doing it right if you ask me!

Sleeper? I still want a red boosted R that looks like a 2.0 Golf.


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

no more geocities.. yay photobucket..








Is that a Volvo 840? O the HUGE MANATEES


----------



## rovetherr (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*

^^^ Stinking chavs, will they stop at nothing


----------



## Montillius (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_no more geocities.. yay photobucket..
Is that a Volvo 840? O the HUGE MANATEES

It matches short kid's hair. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (Twelvizm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Twelvizm* »_
If he did put in the time, then I would think he would have chosen a fitment that didn't require having his camber all twacked to fit. 
To me, it looks like he tried too hard, and thought too little. I know, cause I've done the same.


I can't stand to read anymore without commenting. Have you ever heard of VIP style? The Lexus is supposed to look like that. There was probably more thought and time put into that car then you have put thought into your entire motoring existence. The camber was done on purpose and so was the wheel offset and wheel size. Your car on the otherhand, looked nothing like the Lexus, in fact it looked like crap. 
I appologize if all of this has been said already.
Keep on with the doing it wrong pics.


----------



## DmanLT21 (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (Montillius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Montillius* »_
It matches short kid's hair. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Haha... Exactly my thoughts. Conversation @ Home Depot - "Can you match this?"


----------



## WilliamWestfall (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (DmanLT21)*

Here's 2 from AZ this week:
1. 12.10.07 This is what _some_ Arizonans do when they can't afford to spend $10 on new wiper blades. Yes, that is a T shirt wrapped around the wiper. I'm sure it did a great job for about 2 passes lol. Nevermind the front license plate, or the windshield banner...or the steering wheel cover.








2. 12.11.07 I was riding my bicycle from my car to a classroom, and saw this car pass me. First thought in my head was I have to get a picture and contribute to this thread. Took about a half mile of pedaling my ass off to catch it at a red light...but it was worth it
















I'm hoping that happened recently...but who knows how long its been like that.


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (WilliamWestfall)*

Can't believe I haven't contributed to this thread yet...








That "wing" is fixed on with epoxy, duct tape, and a bungee cord. Because that grand am really needs downforce, and that is really gonna help


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









What's wrong with a ham radio antenna?


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: (Ross06TouaregV8)*

I really need to cruise around town and find the "IN GOD WE CRUISE" Bronco II that would go well with this thread along with an Accord that's been for sale for about 2 months now because of a horrible paint job and crappy body kit...


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









Underneath those tacky modifications, that's a rear-engine Skoda -- renowned for their Porsche-like handling.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Dakotaracer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dakotaracer71* »_i think they are Zues fasteners... we use them on alot of our open wheel modified racecar bodies.... ther come lose with just a 90 deg turn

It's "Dzus"...


----------



## Aaron_91 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_
That is the prefered offset here in Chicago







. But they like to run 13" wheels that are about 10" wide. I need to get a pic of one soon.

Just head over to the mk2 forums.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
Underneath those tacky modifications, that's a rear-engine Skoda -- renowned for their Porsche-like handling.
,
Are you saying that a Porsche has terrible handling? I've never driven a rear engined Porsche (driven lots of VWs though), but I have driven a rear engined Skoda, and it was simply terrible.


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Re: (VWestlife)*

TY VWestlife..... i just say the word i never learn how to spell them... but now i know


----------



## TUVapprovedDUBS (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*










wow to lazy to take off the other wing hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa










_Modified by TUVapprovedDUBS at 5:19 PM 12-11-2007_


----------



## JazzBlue18T (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (Ross06TouaregV8)*

http://tunertrader.vidiac.com/...f.htm
A 350Z doing it very, very wrong.


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (JazzBlue18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JazzBlue18T* »_http://tunertrader.vidiac.com/...f.htm
A 350Z doing it very, very wrong.

lol that was pretty funny...


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (JazzBlue18T)*

Got some brake clean in today.......








I guess it's not the dangerous stuff


----------



## nbvw (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (JazzBlue18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JazzBlue18T* »_http://tunertrader.vidiac.com/...f.htm
A 350Z doing it very, very wrong.

hahah


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (TUVapprovedDUBS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TUVapprovedDUBS* »_









wow to lazy to take off the other wing hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa











pfft. what are you talking about! it gives him twice as much downforce


----------



## dentinger (Nov 20, 2007)

yay!! my first contribution to this thread!!
i dont even know where to start...
i tihnk this guy had no exhaust after his cats... then in his passenger seat, i see to exhaust tips, and attached to those, pvc elbows.
the car also had underglow, a 3.8L v6, and i believe 18" wheels, with 30 series tires. its the middle of december, and its about 2 degrees celsius here. i didnt even bother trying to do the tire repair.
anyways, heres the pics....
































my first thought when i saw this car:
'oh this is SO going in the 'your doing it wrong' thread!'


----------



## followthereaper89 (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (dentinger)*

hahahahah thats so awful... i like the fact that we had a 97 DE come in tonight, mmm ginster yellow


----------



## dentinger (Nov 20, 2007)

mmmm.... vr


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (dentinger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dentinger* »_yay!! my first contribution to this thread!!
i dont even know where to start...
i tihnk this guy had no exhaust after his cats... then in his passenger seat, i see to exhaust tips, and attached to those, pvc elbows.
the car also had underglow, a 3.8L v6, and i believe 18" wheels, with 30 series tires. its the middle of december, and its about 2 degrees celsius here. i didnt even bother trying to do the tire repair.
anyways, heres the pics....
































my first thought when i saw this car:
'oh this is SO going in the 'your doing it wrong' thread!'

Looks like a typical Canadian Tire customer with no clue


----------



## dentinger (Nov 20, 2007)

ya, just about.
i love the rice r's we get. the owners never have a clue.
p.s. why does 'rice r' get blanked out??



_Modified by dentinger at 7:24 PM 12-11-2007_


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_









I just noticed the Alien Ant Farm hoodie... in teenspeak, "how totally random!"


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (dentinger)*









um he doesnt even know what car he is driving







hey stupid its not a viper its a rustang! and I mean RUSTANG! 
I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif stupid things


----------



## ONT-WRX (Dec 31, 2003)

We spotted this beauty in Greece last summer, why would people pay to have this done.. what a malaka


----------



## TheSpatulaOfLove (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: (tiggo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiggo* »_
um he doesnt even know what car he is driving







hey stupid its not a viper its a rustang! and I mean RUSTANG! 


He got that windshield banner when he bought his Viper Car alarm!


----------



## Aaron_91 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (TheSpatulaOfLove)*

Working at Crappy tire = doing it wrong


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Aaron_91)*

i feel ya.. I use to be a parts guy at a CTC


----------



## anthony02 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
What's wrong with a ham radio antenna?










I'm waiting for the pic of a car with a VLF antenna attached (a la Crimson Tide)


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Twelvizm)*

BEFORE:

_Quote, originally posted by *Twelvizm* »_










AFTER:


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_BEFORE:

AFTER:


















Just curious- for those who have lived in Japan, what do people think of those things? Are they considered over-the-top rice, or somewhat cool? That red one must have to avoid low bridges and tree branches.


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)

It depends on the kind of person. Old people are scared, girls only care about what's on the inside, car guys dont mind them, and everyone else hates them because they aren't kei cars and are bad for the environment. I thought they were pretty awesome as instead of going to the bar, they would park and play hardstyle. I'd just brown bag it, dance, and go check out the other locals cars.


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_ sort of doing it wrong

















Hey! I know her!
Thats Sarah, the car is an AUTO WRX, but she put down like 400 something HP at the wheels last time I saw her on the dyno here. The top pic looks like it was taken at the LVMS...


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (DonPatrizio)*

there's definitely nothing wrong with this at all, if only the US can have powerful AND good handling police cars like this, in Japan they also have R34 GTR, NSX and other sweet cars as police cars









_Quote, originally posted by *DonPatrizio* »_


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (ONT-WRX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ONT-WRX* »_We spotted this beauty in Greece last summer, why would people pay to have this done.. what a malaka









poor sti...man they are so 4X4 with stock ride height
springs ftw!


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: (Theoffspring99us)*

Doing it _right_ would be posting up more pics of Sarah...


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (DonL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonL* »_Doing it _right_ would be posting up more pics of Sarah...









x2







the fact that it's an automatic is the only thing that's doing it wrong... but seeing it's a girl, and not a bad looking one at that, we'll let that slide.


----------



## Mr. Tarmac (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_ sort of doing it wrong










If legs like that are wrong, I don't wanna be right. *smacks lips*.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_BEFORE:
http://www.topgear.com/content...n.jpg

AFTER:








http://i108.photobucket.com/al...n.jpg


Even worse. Judging by the bodywork, those are not the same vehicle. So there are at least two of these hideous things in the world.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Re: (Mr. Tarmac)*

Yeah... she's kinda cute.







Take that, and the fact that shew wrenches her own car, and it's pretty easy to overlook the fact that it's an auto, and has a pink grille.
But is it really wrong for a girl to try to put a more feminine face on a Subie?


----------



## kcn0113 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Mr. Tarmac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Tarmac* »_If legs like that are wrong, I don't wanna be right. *smacks lips*. 

hhaha sigg'd















ps. i agree with you one million percent.


_Modified by kcn0113 at 9:34 AM 12-12-2007_


----------



## eriehle (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Surf Green)*

Ok after weeks of lurking I'm finally going to cotribute. Sorry about the crappy night-time cell pics. More on the way! There's no shortage of Whiskey Tango here in Dayton.


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (Theoffspring99us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theoffspring99us* »_
poor sti...man they are so 4X4 with stock ride height
springs ftw!

No, keeping your STi's excellent stock suspension rather than ruining its suspension travel is doing it right... you didn't happen to notice the giant airbrushed lightning bolt or the nonsense Chinese character?
(Actually, it's not complete nonsense... they were going for 侍 which means "Samurai" but it's missing a stroke. As a verb, and in Chinese, that character means "to serve/one who serves.")


----------



## TheSpatulaOfLove (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Surf Green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Surf Green* »_
But is it really wrong for a girl to try to put a more feminine face on a Subie?

She coulda bought into the feminine face - all she needed was a previous generation Tribeca. Oh wait - wrong feminine 'face'









Actually, I give her props for doing her own stuff instead of only wielding the mightiest of tools - the checkbook. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (AKADriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AKADriver* »_As a verb, and in Chinese, that character means "to serve/one who serves.")

How do you know that's not what they were going for?


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Surf Green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Surf Green* »_
But is it really wrong for a girl to try to put a more feminine face on a Subie?

But you're overlooking the connection between the color pink and Subaru's... not positive but iirc pink is the commonly associated color for STi parts/accessories... so if you factor that into the equation, and look at the pic w/ her in front of the car again, the pink grill is perfectly acceptable


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LI_HXC_VR6* »_
But you're overlooking the connection between the color pink and Subaru's... not positive but iirc pink is the commonly associated color for STi parts/accessories... so if you factor that into the equation, and look at the pic w/ her in front of the car again, the pink grill is perfectly acceptable









you are 100% correct.. a JDM STI badge from the STI is pink.. especially on the 90'ish Subaru's
edit: tough to see w/ color but the badge is pink. 










_Modified by ShadowGLI at 11:22 AM 12-12-2007_


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

and to this thread... for making me laugh








this thread 











_Modified by ShadowGLI at 1:10 PM 12-12-2007_


----------



## bwk (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (DonL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonL* »_Doing it _right_ would be posting up more pics of Sarah...









Yes, please.


----------



## syrus5o (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (bwk)*

taken from the dope shizz thread in the mk1 forum.......
poster said this started out as an e30



























_Modified by syrus5o at 3:08 PM 12-12-2007_


----------



## supavr6lover (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (syrus5o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syrus5o* »_taken from the dope shizz thread in the mk1 forum.......
poster said this started out as an e30


























_Modified by syrus5o at 3:08 PM 12-12-2007_

ROFL!.. WTF?







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ROWDYGTI333 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Mr. Tarmac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Tarmac* »_If legs like that are wrong, I don't wanna be right. *smacks lips*. 


x 2


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (syrus5o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syrus5o* »_taken from the dope shizz thread in the mk1 forum.......
poster said this started out as an *REPOST*

fixed that for you, oh, and reposts will get this http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gifed... :/


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

Funny thing is I bet whoever posted it in the Mk1 forum thread got it from here. Wrongness comes full circle!


----------



## thesvtautox (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (syrus5o)*

thats kinda weird, but it doesnt look too bad... exhaust is gross tho.


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (thesvtautox)*


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

sorry bout the quality... its got those stick-on fender vents on the door of a Chevy Aveo










_Modified by Dakotaracer71 at 3:03 PM 12-12-2007_


----------



## eriehle (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

This must be the forerunner to the Mustang GTR.


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (eriehle)*

^^^^^^^^^^^ atleast they kept it domestic
Hummm i wonder if there is a GTQ in between the GTP and GTR? 

_Modified by Dakotaracer71 at 3:06 PM 12-12-2007_


_Modified by Dakotaracer71 at 3:06 PM 12-12-2007_


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (ONT-WRX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ONT-WRX* »_We spotted this beauty in Greece last summer, why would people pay to have this done.. what a malaka









That's not even a real chinese/kanji character


----------



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)

IS THIS DOING IT RIGHT OR WRONG????


----------



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Dozier)*

Am I missing something? What could be wrong about that?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (eriehle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eriehle* »_This must be the forerunner to the Mustang GTR.


----------



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

ITS MY OLD CAR I WAS JUST SEEING WHAT YALL THOUGHT.......


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_Am I missing something? What could be wrong about that?

I think the irony of the fact that same exact car, minus the numbers, placed in a shopping mall parking lot would be considered rice.


----------



## 251 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Dozier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dozier* »_IS THIS DOING IT RIGHT OR WRONG????



I believe the bugeye WRXs came with aluminum hoods. The CF hoods are generally heavier (not to mention uglier).


----------



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)

YES THAT IS VERY TRUE!!


----------



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)

THAT HOOD WAS HEAVIER


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (Dozier)*
















What's with the all caps and the split-up-between-posts sentences?
Post 4004!!!










_Modified by Ryukein at 3:33 PM 12-12-2007_


----------



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)

BECAUSE I LOVE IT........ 


_Modified by Dozier at 3:37 PM 12-12-2007_


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (eriehle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eriehle* »_









I always love how warped those Mustang bumpers get, too.


----------



## xjzhx (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (Dozier)*

stop yelling... and the carbon fiber looks retarded.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (xjzhx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xjzhx* »_stop yelling... and the carbon fiber looks retarded.

Yes, please don't ruin a great thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)

OK......IM SORRY


----------



## wiSCOnsinTerror (Dec 14, 2006)

CAPS LOCK IS CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL!!!1!


----------



## noseheavy (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_ .......and usual douche-looking guy in huge sunglasses and skull cap driving it. I laughed at him, and he didn't do anything, just turned and looked ahead









LOL, that's the best thing i've heard all day.


----------



## Deaner (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (251)*


_Quote, originally posted by *251* »_
I believe the bugeye WRXs came with aluminum hoods. The CF hoods are generally heavier (not to mention uglier).



I was gonna say the same. 
they have Aluminum hoods and fenders i believe. 
I duno about the fenders, but that hood must weigh more ?


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Deaner)*

















http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...sting


----------



## Apollo-Soyuz 1975 (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (jettagli1991)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettagli1991* »_
















http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...sting


----------



## blackman'sVW (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (Apollo-Soyuz 1975)*

FATALITY!!!!!!!!!!!



































_Modified by blackman'sVW at 5:58 PM 12-12-2007_


----------



## SHO'NUFF (May 12, 2006)

busted! so I think you could say "doing it wrong"


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (SHO'NUFF)*

they did a hell of job though making that. Looks pretty good.


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (SHO'NUFF)*

Now that is the SHIZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*

Yes but you gotta wonder how the dirtbike ended up embedded in the bed cover, haha


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*

lol saw this on a subbie forum


----------



## Aaron_91 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_









Dem some tite twennies, homeboi


----------



## gsrroger (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (Dozier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dozier* »_IS THIS DOING IT RIGHT OR WRONG????


He actually *IS* doing it wrong, since the carbon hood/fenders are not allowed in STU










_Modified by gsrroger at 7:18 PM 12-12-2007_


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (gsrroger)*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH I got one on my dinner break


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*

and this one stolen from another thread
http://abclocal.go.com/wtvd/st...27536


----------



## Mr Niceguy (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*

haha!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImZqL_v17_g


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (turbo_junkie)*

Got this one today...








Noticed I had a picture of a disgusting color combo on a Porsche C4. It was a gray metallic color on the outside, chrome wheels and this sick ass interior:








The silver on the doors looked like it painted over the leather wrapped door card


----------



## udfong1213 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (audomatik)*

fixed em for ya



































_Modified by udfong1213 at 7:54 AM 12-13-2007_


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Good for a laugh if nothing else.


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (EK20)*

^^ They see us rollin, they hatin? ^^


----------



## yel0wsn0 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Twelvizm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Twelvizm* »_








That's a no parking zone! He's doing it wrong.









It was a few pages back but holy F! I drive that road all the time!


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (udfong1213)*


_Quote, originally posted by *udfong1213* »_
















uhh...


























_Modified by udfong1213 at 10:06 PM 12-12-2007_

red X's.... doing it wrong








edit:
Just came across this in another thread... a case of identity crisis:









_Modified by LI_HXC_VR6 at 8:19 AM 12-13-2007_


_Modified by LI_HXC_VR6 at 8:19 AM 12-13-2007_


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LI_HXC_VR6* »_
red X's.... doing it wrong








edit:
Just came across this in another thread... a case of identity crisis:









_Modified by LI_HXC_VR6 at 8:19 AM 12-13-2007_
_Modified by LI_HXC_VR6 at 8:19 AM 12-13-2007_

Was that a Golf










_Modified by JOHNS92JETTA at 9:10 AM 12-13-2007_


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (VegasJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasJetta* »_^^ They see us rollin, they hatin? ^^


----------



## jimmi_james (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JOHNS92JETTA* »_
Was that a Golf









_Modified by JOHNS92JETTA at 9:10 AM 12-13-2007_

looks like photoshop to me... any other views?


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LI_HXC_VR6* »_

Just came across this in another thread... a case of identity crisis:










damn.. I just hosted this to pyotobucket to post here. damn it all.. LOL


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_
damn.. I just hosted this to pyotobucket to post here. damn it all.. LOL

Also, there is no way that is a pchop. It's just some garbage bodywork at a ***** show.
Why is rice r blanked out????


----------



## thepacsunguy (Jul 14, 2004)

sorry for the poor cell phone pic. but thats a camry complete with bowties and a jesus fish

















_Modified by thepacsunguy at 3:35 PM 12-13-2007_

_Modified by thepacsunguy at 3:35 PM 12-13-2007_


_Modified by thepacsunguy at 4:02 AM 12-14-2007_


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (thepacsunguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepacsunguy* »_sorry for the poor cell phone pic. but thats a camry complete with bowties and a jesus fish


















_Modified by thepacsunguy at 3:35 PM 12-13-2007_

_Modified by thepacsunguy at 3:35 PM 12-13-2007_


you link must have a banned word in it: 0.jpeg?limit******45,345&outquality=56
those asterisks will not get you a pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uber_beetle (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: (jettagli1991)*

Holy Crizzap Batman... isn't that Automan's car?


_Quote, originally posted by *jettagli1991* »_
















http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...sting


----------



## oneday (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (gsrroger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gsrroger* »_
He actually *IS* doing it wrong, since the carbon hood/fenders are not allowed in STU










Argh...you beat me to it...I wanted to break it to'em!


----------



## mamao (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: (oneday)*

On my way back from lunch today:








Another view:









Wonder how he/she is going to explain that one......


----------



## ahnuc (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (WD-40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WD-40* »_
Thanks.








The fender on the left side (of the car) is from a "lowlight" Ghia - 1959 or earlier. 








The fender on the right side (of the car) is from a 1960+ Ghia. 








Whoever restored it made a goof, and either didn't notice, or didn't care enough to fix it...







The end result is an otherwise perfect car, with a droopy headlight. 









_Modified by WD-40 at 10:19 PM 12-9-2007_

Well... that's not something that jumps out in a pic, but that must be a glaringly obvious screw-up in real life. Who would accept that from a restorer?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (mamao)*

see if this link works


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*









my eyes are burning !!!


----------



## ahnuc (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: (candela)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candela* »_here's a winner that was parked outside the autoshow in miami beach this year....
























couch in the back

















I had a rep from a custom leather interior shop drop off some samples at my office. I saw that crap with the pimples and almost threw up. I asked the guy what the hell it was supposed to be, he said: ostrich leather. I think it just looks like the cow needed some Proactive Solution. They also have imitation snakeskin and crocodileskin.
http://www.*****************/data/media/2/carey_gag.gif


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (ahnuc)*

Haha I didn't notice this before, but check out the 360 placement. Think would over heat in about 3 seconds


----------



## WakeHead (Dec 7, 1999)

*Re: (VegasJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasJetta* »_^^ They see us rollin, they hatin? ^^

I like the big plastic cow on the roof in the background!


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_Haha I didn't notice this before, but check out the 360 placement. Think would over heat in about 3 seconds









Cryogenic cooling FTW.


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

*Re: (ahnuc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahnuc* »_
Well... that's not something that jumps out in a pic, but that must be a glaringly obvious screw-up in real life. Who would accept that from a restorer?









The restorer _sure as hell_ knew it, he craftily modified the placement of the round turn signal lights to be equally spaced from the headlights, and installed the bumper and overrider bar crooked to further mask the effect. 
But the other possibility was that was all that he had to work with, and the customer insisted those parts be installed. I've worked in body shops for a long time, and that happens fairly often. 
-GP


----------



## ahnuc (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Green Panzer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Green Panzer* »_
The restorer _sure as hell_ knew it, he craftily modified the placement of the round turn signal lights to be equally spaced from the headlights, and installed the bumper and overrider bar crooked to further mask the effect. 
But the other possibility was that was all that he had to work with, and the customer insisted those parts be installed. I've worked in body shops for a long time, and that happens fairly often. 
-GP

Yeah, I was wondering about the placement of the turn signal and the relation of that to the bumper...
What a HACK job...


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (audomatik)*

http://jalopnik.com/cars/novel...9.php


----------



## tyrantanic (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
What's wrong with a ham radio antenna?










I don't see anything wrong with combining hobbies... I love my car to death, I'll never put a wing on it but I don't see the problem with an antenna for my radio hobby.
This is the one thats on there now.. much smaller than the one I had on during long highway trips.








This is the big one... from Rochester I could regularly talk to South Africa on 14.250MHz


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoolJetta3* »_
The Lexus is supposed to look like that. There was probably more thought and time put into that car then you have put thought into your entire motoring existence.

So, it's like automotive constipation? Trying really hard, but looks like crap?
Forgive me. I should have bought Japanese, they so sweet stuff to their cars! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Euro>Mopar>Rat>Rice>Donk>VIP


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (WakeHead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WakeHead* »_
I like the big plastic cow on the roof in the background!

I totally missed that. That now replaces the "Fat lady on a motorized cart going through the drive-thru" picture as the worst depiction of whats wrong with America


----------



## gtiguy1994 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LI_HXC_VR6* »_
red X's.... doing it wrong








edit:
Just came across this in another thread... a case of identity crisis:









_Modified by LI_HXC_VR6 at 8:19 AM 12-13-2007_

_Modified by LI_HXC_VR6 at 8:19 AM 12-13-2007_

There is a nice looking booty!!! white pants! THICK = YUMMY


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (gtiguy1994)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiguy1994* »_
There is a nice looking booty!!! white pants! THICK = YUMMY

There was 2 pages of booty talk in the original thread


----------



## smokin-j (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (gtiguy1994)*

haha, I thought I was the only one that noticed that! For a sec I thought he was takin a pic of 'da booty, I didn't even notice the car...


----------



## black_sheep (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (smokin-j)*


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (SHO'NUFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SHO’NUFF* »_busted! so I think you could say "doing it wrong"

















No wonder they got busted. Who ever told them the border patrols run by a bunch of Midgets is probably getting quite a laugh though. Besides.. arent they supposed to make the truck outta the weed.


----------



## Martinus (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (klaxed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Martinus* »_








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *sarcastic*










_Quote, originally posted by *craigsaid* »_
I'm missing the 'doing it wrong' part here.


_Quote, originally posted by *klaxed* »_
Don't really see what is wrong here. I could be that the board won't fit with one binding on either side of the racks. It doesn't really matter whether you put your board right side up or upside down. I guess he could have spaced his racks differently but....

Try it ( on the highway ) and let us know how it goes . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I'm no rocket scientist , but hes got half the board hanging off toward the front ... purdy aero... wonder if there is any up-force from the windshield or the rest of the nose, or any fron the nose of the board pointing up .
Yes. The "bars" do go wider, ask any _other_ subaru owner .

.
.
.



_Modified by Martinus at 8:30 PM 12-13-2007_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

CL ad:
98' Mercedes BENZ ML320 - $7800 

_Quote, originally posted by *CL ad* »_
1998 MERCEDES BENZ ML320 FOR SALE 7,800 OBO CAR IS IN GREAT SHAPE ONLY SELLING IT FOR DOWN PAYMENT ON A HOUSE. CAR ONLY HAS 109,000 MILES IF YOUR INTERESTED JUST CALL MARY 860-313xxxx...THANK YOU


































I am SOOOOOOO going to call Mary.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (spockcat)*

on topic :









_Modified by ramon. at 8:48 PM 12-13-2007_


_Modified by ramon. at 8:51 PM 12-13-2007_


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

lmfao!


----------



## satisfied (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (spockcat)*

OH GOD!!!! ROFLCOPTERS 11!!!ELEVEN!!!!11
Oh god, ohgod,ohgod, someone give me mary's number, she gonna get a cawwwwllll!


----------



## porsche99 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (ramon.)*











_Modified by porsche99 at 8:50 PM 12-13-2007_


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (porsche99)*

here ya go a Rear Mounted Front Wheel Drive V8 Festiva... Enjoy
http://video.cardomain.com/Cli...4DED3
And here is his web page
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2930214


_Modified by Dakotaracer71 at 7:08 PM 12-13-2007_


----------



## Captain Yar (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (satisfied)*


_Quote, originally posted by *satisfied* »_OH GOD!!!! ROFLCOPTERS 11!!!ELEVEN!!!!11
Oh god, ohgod,ohgod, someone give me mary's number, she gonna get a cawwwwllll!

You think you can handle that ba-donk-a-donk-donk??


----------



## mariomega (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Dakotaracer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dakotaracer71* »_here ya go a Rear Mounted Front Wheel Drive V8 Festiva... Enjoy
http://video.cardomain.com/Cli...4DED3
And here is his web page
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2930214

_Modified by Dakotaracer71 at 7:08 PM 12-13-2007_

WTF?








If you are already doing the work to make it mid engined, why not just make it RWD while you are at it...
Isn't rear engine & FWD the worst possible combination as far as handling goes?


----------



## Tetzuoe (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Tul Thams)*

anyone remember this?








definitely doing something wrong.


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (mariomega)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mariomega* »_
WTF?








If you are already doing the work to make it mid engined, why not just make it RWD while you are at it...
Isn't rear engine & FWD the worst possible combination as far as handling goes?

Not to mention, the way it's set up, it would have three speeds in reverse and reverse gear would be the only forward gear. It brings automotive retardation to an as-yet unseen level. 
-GP


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Green Panzer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Green Panzer* »_
Not to mention, the way it's set up, it would have three speeds in reverse and reverse gear would be the only forward gear. It brings automotive retardation to an as-yet unseen level. 
-GP

thats true because the only way to run like that is to put the engine in backwards


----------



## chocolatecamil (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (Big M)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big M* »_









thats some **** my dad would do!!!! haha


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Dakotaracer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dakotaracer71* »_here ya go a Rear Mounted Front Wheel Drive V8 Festiva... Enjoy
http://video.cardomain.com/Cli...4DED3
And here is his web page
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2930214

_Modified by Dakotaracer71 at 7:08 PM 12-13-2007_


video was totally worth the wait.


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (chocolatecamil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocolatecamil* »_
thats some **** my dad would do!!!! haha









I actually asked some girl to put her cigarette back in the car at a gas station once. The general public is retarded.


----------



## gonemad1230 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue70beetle* »_
I actually asked some girl to put her cigarette back in the car at a gas station once. The general public is retarded.


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (gonemad1230)*

this is a lil off topic but i just wanted to share this with you guys... BTW that is a chevy LS1 engine
http://www.cnn.com/video/#/vid...e.cnn


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (Twelvizm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Twelvizm* »_
So, it's like automotive constipation? Trying really hard, but looks like crap?
Forgive me. I should have bought Japanese, they so sweet stuff to their cars! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Euro>Mopar>Rat>Rice>Donk>VIP

No one says you have to like the style but atleast have some respect for the work... all the work is done really nice and overall there is a lot of time and money spent to make it look that way... good luck finding bodywork that good on a mopar/rice/or even a euro (very few... just look at that Golf/350z example... bodywork and execution look like crap compared to the Lexus). I'm not saying I'd rock a VIP styled car but I do have the common sense to appreciate all the work that goes into one and realize that just b/c it's not my cup of tea doesn't make it completely wrong.
now for a few "doing it wrongs" (forgive me if any of the videos are reposts, youtube doesn't work for me at work so I haven't watched too many of the videos posted previously):
http://www.videotiger.com/guyo...shtml
http://www.videotiger.com/moto...shtml
not car related but this guy definitely did it wrong:
http://www.videotiger.com/bazookavideo.shtml
These guys aren't necassarily doing it wrong but maybe doing it weird?


----------



## BOXXER (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Re: (ahnuc)*

do these look like hayabusa headlights?
















is that wrong???


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (BOXXER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOXXER* »_do these look like hayabusa headlights?
is that wrong???

On an H2? Yes.


----------



## FastTrash2.0T (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Re: (sump22)*

I'm doing it wrong today!


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I am SOOOOOOO going to call Mary. 









I think that car might need a new driver's seat!


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (jmj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmj* »_
I think that car might need a new driver's seat!


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (spockcat)*



















_Modified by Jetty! at 4:25 PM 12-14-2007_


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (ShadowGLI)*

^^^ Door Jams dont go all the way down....


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (ShadowGLI)*

















































Car thieves:


















































































































































































_Modified by Jetty! at 5:02 PM 12-14-2007_


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (ShadowGLI)*

That letter is hilar.
The Dumb and Dumber Van is NOT doing it wrong


----------



## Import_RaGe (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_











mmm... anime


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_That letter is hilar.
The Dumb and Dumber Van is NOT doing it wrong

















No, but it was crazy enough to merit sharing


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Import_RaGe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Import_RaGe* »_

mmm... anime

mmmm....creepy

_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
No, but it was crazy enough to merit sharing









Fair enough, almost







time.


----------



## DIAF (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Green Panzer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Green Panzer* »_
Not to mention, the way it's set up, it would have three speeds in reverse and reverse gear would be the only forward gear. It brings automotive retardation to an as-yet unseen level. 
-GP

Can't you remedy that by just flipping the differential? I'm not saying that this was an appropriate use of resources, but I would imagine anyone that could pull that off would think to flip the differential.
Then again, he could have saved a bunch of time and just taken one of those old 500 ci fwd eldorado drivetrains and thrown it in the back, making that car a real hoot!


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (DIAF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DIAF* »_
Can't you remedy that by just flipping the differential? I'm not saying that this was an appropriate use of resources, but I would imagine anyone that could pull that off would think to flip the differential.
Then again, he could have saved a bunch of time and just taken one of those old 500 ci fwd eldorado drivetrains and thrown it in the back, making that car a real hoot!

yes and no.
flipping the diff would actually make the car drive in the correct direction but you lose all oil capabilities and would end up burning up the pinion bearings in no time.


----------



## RedShift127 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (DIAF)*









How is this doing it wrong? He's preparing for a post-apocalyptic world! 


_Modified by RedShift127 at 5:41 PM 12-14-2007_


----------



## LKR32 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_



















o snap thats crazy


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (sump22)*



























_Modified by Jetty! at 5:51 PM 12-14-2007_


----------



## Inkarnata (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Jetty!)*


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Inkarnata)*

BAD BOYS BAD BOYS WHAT YA GONNA DO
http://www.cnn.com/video/#/vid....wftv
here is a video from atlanta... there is a better video on CNN.com
http://youtube.com/watch?v=4WOa3MjssoI
http://www.cnn.com/video/#/vid...earch <<CNN Video
Beer... Car... Ice... Lake...
http://www.cnn.com/video/#/vid...earch
Drunk Firefighter DUI
http://www.cnn.com/video/#/vid...earch



_Modified by Dakotaracer71 at 4:55 PM 12-14-2007_


----------



## Cptn. SenseofDirection (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LI_HXC_VR6* »_
red X's.... doing it wrong








edit:
Just came across this in another thread... a case of identity crisis:









_Modified by LI_HXC_VR6 at 8:19 AM 12-13-2007_

_Modified by LI_HXC_VR6 at 8:19 AM 12-13-2007_

w/ a stuck bumper and more subtle flairs, it could actually look pretty good [chased down by bandwagon]


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (Cptn. SenseofDirection)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cptn. SenseofDirection* »_
w/ a stuck bumper and more subtle flairs, it could actually look pretty good [chased down by bandwagon]

I think it would still need a lot of work to look ok even after that







The only thing I find appealing on the car is the stubby mirrors... the best part of that car is the stubby mirrors (and they don't even flow w/ anything on the car, well then again nothing on that car really flows).


----------



## dentinger (Nov 20, 2007)

well, i found another winner today at Canadian Tire....
















all of course, some old guy drove it (probably in his 50's), and the rear end had raceflag vinyls, and nascar stickers, as well as Nascar model cars on the rear window deck.
and yes, thats a Buick Century


----------



## kcn0113 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (porsche99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *satisfied* »_OH GOD!!!! ROFLCOPTERS 11!!!ELEVEN!!!!11
Oh god, ohgod,ohgod, someone give me mary's number, she gonna get a cawwwwllll!

HAHAHAHAH!!!!!



























































_Quote, originally posted by *porsche99* »_










ROFLMAOOMAOMOLOMAFOLAMOFO~!!!!!!!


















oh man i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this place















here's my contribution, saw it a week ago at while working, i lol'd:


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*

From a local forum. Driving your 2000 Blazer on a "frozen" bay = FAIL. It was obviously destroyed by the time it was pulled out of the ice.


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_









I NEED that plate.


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*

A few Cellphone shots, full of 'doing it wrong':
Accident? Who needs body work? PACKING tape will be just fine!
















I am not blocking out his plate. I am hoping someone will track him down and punch him in the neck:








No words:








Trust me, I am NOT Jealous:
















Hey! You ALMOST made it into the dumpster with that pile of crap:








WHAT ARE YOU?!?








And just for good measure, 2 'doing it RIGHT':




















_Modified by VegasJetta at 9:49 PM 12-14-2007_


----------



## Come Original (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: Re: (tyrantanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrantanic* »_
I don't see anything wrong with combining hobbies... I love my car to death, I'll never put a wing on it but I don't see the problem with an antenna for my radio hobby.
This is the one thats on there now.. much smaller than the one I had on during long highway trips.









its funny how you have that huge antenna and than a stubby


----------



## Apollo-Soyuz 1975 (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Comeorigional_0)*

1987 Austrian Grand Prix: the best drivers in the world can't get off the freaking starting grid.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zc6YKKHbFK0


----------



## I Skate VW's (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_








_Modified by Jetty! at 5:51 PM 12-14-2007_

please tell me that's not an NSX...


----------



## SiviK (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (I Skate VW's)*

That would be a NSX from 2fast2furious. Ludacris drove it iirc.


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (spockcat)*

Guy decided that the Saskatchewan summer riding season was too short.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

How's that doing it wrong?
I would say that it's doing it just as right as putting snow tires on, say, a Miata. (Which I've done.







)


----------



## Sonicstereo (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (I Skate VW's)*

Look in the background, it's the "deathmobile' from "Animal House".


----------



## BoBoJoe (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Re: (BOXXER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOXXER* »_do these look like hayabusa headlights?








is that wrong???

Haha, I've seen that car and talked to the owner.. apparently its a Turbo'ed Hummer.


----------



## SickWrathTerror (May 15, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Sonicstereo)*

Just remembered this pic from the '07 NY Auto show.
This was stuck to the dashboard of a Mopar Performance Viper.








Wrong.


----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (SickWrathTerror)*


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

I get the 2nd picture, but not the first. What gives?


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (Triumph)*

i think they are the things you put over the stock caliper..


----------



## SickWrathTerror (May 15, 2007)

*Re: (Theoffspring99us)*

Nice add http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (SickWrathTerror)*


----------



## Kudagra (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (VegasJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasJetta* »_








_Modified by VegasJetta at 9:49 PM 12-14-2007_

Is this how you afford your Steering wheel collection???


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucalucaluca* »_









"Follow me if you can, *without temptation of passing me or beating me up.* "


----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (Kudagra)*









Great Scott!!!! Where's the flux capacitor?!!!


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (subwoffers)*









Will you "merry" me ? Thnx in advance


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_Good for a laugh if nothing else.


















......................


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (DonPatrizio)*



DonPatrizio
[IMG said:


> http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l13/srpwrdsxilvia/turbo%20tractor/0819071659-00.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (nicoli)*

Now that's creepy, I just watched that trilogy today!








Oops, I can't quote on my iPod. I was referring to the flux capacitor thing someone posted


_Modified by Ryukein at 4:27 PM 12-15-2007_


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_Now that's creepy, I just watched that trilogy today!








Oops, I can't quote on my iPod. I was referring to the flux capacitor thing someone posted

_Modified by Ryukein at 4:27 PM 12-15-2007_

Doing it wrong: claiming to be posting on TCL using an iPod.








iPhone by chance?


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_
Doing it wrong: claiming to be posting on TCL using an iPod.








iPhone by chance?










Perhaps you have never heard of the *iPod* Touch?


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Ah, no, I hadn't.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Lumbar Miata!


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_Now that's creepy, I just watched that trilogy today!









Oops, I can't quote on my iPod. I was referring to the flux capacitor thing someone posted

_Modified by Ryukein at 4:27 PM 12-15-2007_

doing it wrong: not knowing how the hell to use your overpriced phone/ipod
i just quoted you here using mine


----------



## peoples_car (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: (pueblorrado v3.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pueblorrado v3.0* »_
doing it wrong: not knowing how the hell to use your overpriced phone/ipod
i just quoted you here using mine









pwned...


----------



## 1.8 Terbo (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (peoples_car)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peoples_car* »_
pwned...

You mean iPwned


----------



## peoples_car (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: (1.8 Terbo)*

i definitely did it wrong


----------



## thesvtautox (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (thesvtautox)*

^^ That happens ALL THE TIME when there's snow on the ground.








"I couldn't see the lines!" .... so you parked _diagonally_?


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

You're doing it wrong golf commercial
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gy20HpzruDo&eurl


----------



## DmanLT21 (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (SickWrathTerror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SickWrathTerror* »_Just remembered this pic from the '07 NY Auto show.
This was stuck to the dashboard of a Mopar Performance Viper.








Wrong.

Haha... I have the same pic. I think everyone does... If they noticed it of course... Except mine's better quality.







lolz


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (WD-40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WD-40* »_

Perhaps you have never heard of the *iPod* Touch?


----------



## OoTLink (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_
Doing it wrong: claiming to be posting on TCL using an iPod.








iPhone by chance?









I was just doing this last night! And I quoted too, use the quote button!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (OoTLink)*

98 HoNda CiViC --- Nastyy!! --CLEAN TITLE - $1
At least he got the nasty part right.


_Modified by VDub2625 at 8:45 AM 12-16-2007_


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (pueblorrado v3.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pueblorrado v3.0* »_
doing it wrong: not knowing how the hell to use your overpriced phone/ipod
i just quoted you here using mine









Well actually I forgot to quote the photo, and then when I went back toedit to quote, I couldn't. But know I know that I can't do that normally anyway. And I just got the iPod last week, so I'm still trying to figure everything out.


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (OoTLink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OoTLink* »_
I was just doing this last night! And I quoted too, use the quote button!









Um... you know the ipod touch has the same WI-FI and Safari Browser as the Iphone right?


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Kudagra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kudagra* »_
Is this how you afford your Steering wheel collection???

Yep.








This is funny because I had one of those as my first car. There was no way someone COULDN'T keep up with me. It had an anemic 1.3 liter and auto trans. 
It couldn't get out of its own way...



_Modified by VegasJetta at 11:13 AM 12-16-2007_


----------



## rthweatt (Aug 19, 2000)




----------



## Kudagra (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (VegasJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasJetta* »_
Yep.

_Modified by VegasJetta at 11:13 AM 12-16-2007_

Just so you know...I hate you

Could you adopt me? Ill use my own tools and never leave yours out and as of this moment only take up 2 parking spots.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (rthweatt)*


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re:*


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_









Looks like a bunch of different cars exploded. Is that an escort cossie wing?


----------



## dubswede (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (B3passatBMX)*

fricken parking during the holidays. I thought of door dinging it, but it was a tdi jetta wagon and I couldn't.
My coat got all salty-dirty though from sneaking in between. bastards.


----------



## skitzo (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (SickWrathTerror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SickWrathTerror* »_Just remembered this pic from the '07 NY Auto show.
This was stuck to the dashboard of a Mopar Performance Viper.







Wrong.

i thought it meant: i know you want to joy ride this so dont even take it over 5.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

They're inside the line.
Just, but still inside.
When you can BARELY see the lines, that's not too bad.


----------



## DmanLT21 (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (skitzo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skitzo* »_
i thought it meant: i know you want to joy ride this so dont even take it over 5.


I thought it meant that it only has a lawn mover engine under the hood. Just enough to move it around on the show room.


----------



## NCVOLKSWAGEN (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (porsche99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *porsche99* »_









_Modified by porsche99 at 8:50 PM 12-13-2007_

This is off topic but could someone please tell me how to get the moving "gif" images to work?
I have saved some to my pc but when I try to use them, they are solid images.








My email is [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## NCVOLKSWAGEN (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_









_Modified by Jetty! at 4:25 PM 12-14-2007_

Sony Studios in Culver City has carts that look like Cadillac Escalades and I saw Spielberg with a cart that looked like a Rolls Royce.


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (NCVOLKSWAGEN)*

my "doing it wrong" parking contribution from last night... this massive truck was completely crooked, almost blocking the spot to the right (where I parked), good thing there wasn't a spot to the left b/c he went into that spot too... also he went about 1' onto the grass over the crub







to top it all off it was driven by a wanna be skater punk high school kid

























My theory is that if you can't handle a vehuicle enough to park it straight you probably shouldn't be driving it at all (that also goes for the majority of SUV drivers in my area, not to be sexist but that happens to be women 9 times out of 10).


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (NCVOLKSWAGEN)*

find a .gif image, right click>open with>Choose Program> then choose your web browser (internet explorer, Mozilla etc) there should be a checkbox that says "always use this program to open this type of file" check that and hit okay.. it should work then.


----------



## jimmi_james (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (ShadowGLI)*


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

How do you fit a 200 lb. deer into a bmw?








EDITED.. click to find out. (fairly gross)
PIC1
PIC2
URL3
PIC4
PIC5



_Modified by ShadowGLI at 1:16 PM 12-17-2007_


----------



## 2k3GTI18T (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*

^^^ We've all seen it, now please don't post it again.


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (2k3GTI18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2k3GTI18T* »_^^^ We've all seen it, now please don't post it again.

I've never seen and and I spend entirely way too much time online.. I apologize..


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

I can't see photobucket stuff at work, but let me guess, it's the fox in the engine bay of the 320d? (Yes, that's a fox, not a deer.)


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*









And I use one of those stickers weekly...


_Modified by GolfTango at 1:18 PM 12-17-2007_


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_I can't see photobucket stuff at work, but let me guess, it's the fox in the engine bay of the 320d? (Yes, that's a fox, not a deer.)

something in the grille of a BMW... *shrug*
I dunno.. I browse the internet for about 4 hours a day and have for years now.. I don't know how I missed it but I know three people that saw it for the first time today so I thought it must have been new.. sorry for my first double post in like a year and a half...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_
something in the grille of a BMW... *shrug*
I dunno.. I browse the internet for about 4 hours a day and have for years now.. I don't know how I missed it but I know three people that saw it for the first time today so I thought it must have been new.. sorry for my first double post in like a year and a half...









shame on you for reposting... seriously.. who reposts... obviously no one on this forum... so spend time somewhere else posting... all you wayward teenagers and your reposting... sheesh








and to keep this on topic:


----------



## the wayfarer (Sep 1, 2005)

its kinda hard to keep track of reposts if this thread has 120 pages, give people a break


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (the wayfarer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the wayfarer* »_its kinda hard to keep track of reposts if this thread has 120 pages, give people a break

No, anyone posting needs to have a solid understanding of the thread. No reposts allowed.


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
shame on you for reposting... seriously.. who reposts... obviously no one on this forum... so spend time somewhere else posting... all you wayward teenagers and your reposting... sheesh










LOL...


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_









bahahahaha that's rich


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_I can't see photobucket stuff at work, but let me guess, it's the fox in the engine bay of the 320d? (Yes, that's a fox, not a deer.)

ding ding ding we have a winner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yea a deer would cause a whole lot more damage than that








pretty sure it was posted already in this thread as well.

_Quote, originally posted by *GolfTango* »_








And I use one of those stickers weekly...

_Modified by GolfTango at 1:18 PM 12-17-2007_

I have to get some of those http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by LI_HXC_VR6 at 2:52 PM 12-17-2007_


----------



## tyrantanic (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Comeorigional_0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Comeorigional_0* »_its funny how you have that huge antenna and than a stubby









haha yeah, the car came with the stubby, I was actually trying to think of a way to make the stock antenna work for my radio in the car...since i don't listen to am/fm since i have sirius. It was just easier to do it this way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_
something in the grille of a BMW... *shrug*
I dunno.. I browse the internet for about 4 hours a day and have for years now.. I don't know how I missed it but I know three people that saw it for the first time today so I thought it must have been new.. sorry for my first double post in like a year and a half...










Don't pay any attention to them. 
I've never seen it. Quite amazing, sad, and grizzly. Never seen an animal stuffed into an engine bay like that, and from the pics, it's near impossible to tell what kind of animal it was. 

-GP


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

*Re: (B3passatBMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3passatBMX* »_









Washing the car in a rain storm. 
-GP


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (Green Panzer)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EKaru (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## V-KLAN (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (EKaru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EKaru* »_


















I hate people that do this kind of stuff. If I had some piece of crap car I would ram that thing just because......"I park like an idiot too."


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (CTCORRADOKID)*


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

http://huntsville.craigslist.o....html
Custom Vintage Volvo..... and the sad part is i'm gonna buy it HAHAHAAHAHAH


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*

I found some good stuff, but don't have 3 weeks to look through 120 pages..








So sorry if any of my future posts on this topic are repeats...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*



























_Modified by Sepp at 5:03 PM 12-17-2007_


----------



## tyrantanic (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Found one from up at school in Rochester, in the best buy parking lot....


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (tyrantanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrantanic* »_Found one from up at school in Rochester, in the best buy parking lot....

















This is ugly, very ugly


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucalucaluca* »_
This is ugly, very ugly









Not compared to all the stuff you put in this thread! Keep up the good work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (PerL)*

























nice interior










_Modified by vdubn5 at 1:52 AM 12-18-2007_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (vdubn5)*


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (PerL)*

^^^ I NEED THAT SPOILER!!!! where can i find one
Old man and the car wash
http://vids.myspace.com/index....38069


_Modified by Dakotaracer71 at 6:36 PM 12-17-2007_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*

Oh, the irony!


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (PerL)*

^^^Hahahahahaha


----------



## Horror Business (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Oh, the irony!

















I take offense to that.
<--


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Oh, the irony!

















I believe that's doing it *RIGHT*.


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*









NOOOOOOOOOOO







!!!
that's the MonkeeMobile, a customized 1966 GTO








bill


----------



## uber_beetle (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*

Wait... what'd I miss? That's an SP2 right? 

_Quote, originally posted by *lucalucaluca* »_


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (uber_beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uber_beetle* »_Wait... what'd I miss? That's an SP2 right? 


The back half is.








I dunno what the front is/was... but it's a HUGE improvement on the original.


----------



## DmanLT21 (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_










No one here has ever done that? Save water, and only use water from the hose for the hard to get spots. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Doing it right.


----------



## 1.8 Terbo (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dakotaracer71* »_
http://vids.myspace.com/index....38069



Oh no, I lost my glasses! I know how to find em, I'll mash the gas pedal in reverse, then mash it in drive, lather, rinse, repeat!


----------



## TheSpatulaOfLove (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: (1.8 Terbo)*

I just keep hearing "re - mi - do - do (octave lower) - sol" when I see the pic below. 










You know, as in:


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucalucaluca* »_









I'd say that is definitely doing it RIGHT! That obvious started out as a VW SP2, but what is the front from?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

Can't really show this in a picture, but if you go to ebay and search for "Volkswagen" (just a general search on regular eBay), it auto-"corrects" it to "Volkswagon". Go ahead, try it








If you search eBay Motors, it keeps it the right way. There must be a majority of listings with it misspelled.
EDIT: damn, the censors here fixed it the RIGHT way










_Modified by VDub2625 at 12:28 AM 12-18-2007_


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (VWestlife)*









Give us _that _as the new Scirocco!


----------



## MFactor (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_











I've actually washed my car in the rain before. Soap it while it's raining and let the rain rinse it off. (No hose) It saves water plus rain water is like purified distilled water...no mineral residue. Cleeaaaaan!


----------



## kcn0113 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (EKaru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EKaru* »_

















i'm sorry...but i'm perfectly fine with exotic cars taking up two spots. they sure paid enough money for them to do that.
again, this is my opinion. i'm sorry...i truly am. but somehow i can justify their choice of taking up two spots. i'd rather walk another block and park far away just so i can stare at those cars.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_Can't really show this in a picture, but if you go to ebay and search for "Volkswagen" (just a general search on regular eBay), it auto-"corrects" it to "Volkswagon". Go ahead, try it









I get:
*Related Searches: volkswagon, vw bug, vw, jetta, volkswagon bus
26828 items found for: volkswagen*
"Related Searches" is just a list of stuff _other_ people have been searching for recently in large numbers. The only thing it proves is that there are a large number of idiots who have been searching eBay for "volkswagon".


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
"Related Searches" is just a list of stuff _other_ people have been searching for recently in large numbers. The only thing it proves is that there are a large number of idiots who have been searching eBay for "volkswagon".










No, this wasn't a related search. It kept auto-correcting my input, even replacing it in the search input box, as if I had typed it myself. 
It's still doing it too!
26829 items found for: Volkswagon (Save this search)


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (kcn0113)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kcn0113* »_i'm sorry...but i'm perfectly fine with exotic cars taking up two spots. they sure paid enough money for them to do that.
again, this is my opinion. i'm sorry...i truly am. but somehow i can justify their choice of taking up two spots. i'd rather walk another block and park far away just so i can stare at those cars.

I totally agree. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

*Re: (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_
I totally agree. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

I wouldn't do it if I was an exotic owner - just asking for some low-life to key it. And they would take extra dirtbag pride in keying an expensive car. 
-GP


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (Arsigi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arsigi* »_








Give us _that _as the new Scirocco!









Is that a hood split across?


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_No, this wasn't a related search. It kept auto-correcting my input, even replacing it in the search input box, as if I had typed it myself.

Ah, it depends on which search bar you use!
Go to the main eBay home page, type in "volkswagen" in the bar, and it changes it to "volkswagon". But in the results page, in the search bar where it automatically fills in "volkswagon" for you, change _that_ to "volkswagen", and it sticks. The Advanced Search doesn't change the spelling on you, either.
But it doesn't seem to matter which one you use. Either "-on" or "-en" generates the same number of results, as does "VW". Looks like eBay is internally cross-linking "Volkswagen", "Volkswagon", and "VW" to all provide the same results.
Nonetheless, I just left a message for eBay Customer Support about the problem. "You should receive a response in 24 to 48 hours," they say...


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Green Panzer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Green Panzer* »_I wouldn't do it if I was an exotic owner - just asking for some low-life to key it. And they would take extra dirtbag pride in keying an expensive car.

My car or not, I'd string the douchebags up if I ever caught them molesting a car like that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: (EK20)*

per lucalucalucas hearse posts...i love hearses, especially this one fron harold and maude


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: (kcn0113)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kcn0113* »_
i'm sorry...but i'm perfectly fine with exotic cars taking up two spots. they sure paid enough money for them to do that.
again, this is my opinion. i'm sorry...i truly am. but somehow i can justify their choice of taking up two spots. i'd rather walk another block and park far away just so i can stare at those cars.
 
cost of the car is relative. its within the limits of their budget. my gti is within the limits of my budget, does that mean my car only deserves one stall? my payments per month are about 10% of my monthly gross as maybe their cars are to their income.


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: (MFactor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFactor* »_.....rain water is like purified distilled water...no mineral residue. Cleeaaaaan!

Not where I live. 

_Quote, originally posted by *runhopskipendub* »_per lucalucalucas hearse posts...i love hearses, especially this one fron harold and maude


"harold and maude" reference is definitely doing it wrong










_Modified by l5gcw0b at 2:30 AM 12-18-2007_


----------



## NickWGTi (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (l5gcw0b)*

Guys, i need help tracking down where this picture came from and how it happened! Any help appreciated


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (runhopskipendub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *runhopskipendub* »_per lucalucalucas hearse posts...i love hearses, especially this one fron harold and maude









I love this Jaguar Hearse http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
I'd say that is definitely doing it RIGHT! That obvious started out as a VW SP2, but what is the front from?


















Are you crazy? This is a very rare car, its like putting a Ford Taurus front end on a DeLorean


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*

I think if you brought the rear up to modern design standards, that front/rear combo would work very well.
Is it really a rare car in Brazil? Or is it just becuase we don't see many of them anywhere else?


----------



## stork370 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: (VDub2625)*









he didn't win H stock


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (stork370)*

Nothing wrong with that. I knew of a Scirocco guy who took his full-size 4x4 Cummins-powered Dodge out and autocrossed it.


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*

Last night I was out in the snow, and what drives by but a Lamborghini Gallardo. That, I tell you, is balls. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Yeah yeah, I know, I should have taken a pic, but I just got a new phone and don't have the phone-fast down yet. Besides, I was too shocked.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_Is it really a rare car in Brazil? Or is it just becuase we don't see many of them anywhere else?

Around 10k units were made during only a few years, and it was only sold in Brazil. As I understand things, it's rare even in Brazil.


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *runhopskipendub* »_per lucalucalucas hearse posts...i love hearses, especially this one fron harold and maude









That is doing it right! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That car is sick and the movie is good too









_Quote, originally posted by *lucalucaluca* »_
Are you crazy? This is a very rare car, its like putting a Ford Taurus front end on a DeLorean


There's nothing rare about a DeLorean and they're hardly valuable (or desireable?)... There is a DeLorean junkyard/graveyard/restorer/whatever not too far from me, there's a couple dozen at that place and even more that are not running... I'm going to guess that maybe it's a rare car where you live but your analogy is null here in the U.S.







The car in question is cool either way but now knowing its rareness I'd have to say it's cooler in the original state.


----------



## MFactor (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (NickWGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NickWGTi* »_Guys, i need help tracking down where this picture came from and how it happened! Any help appreciated

















It's from a 1.8T that NEVAR loses. It went over 200mph but the wheels couldn't take it. They just collapsed.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (PerL)*

this is NOT doing it wrong!!! this is FRIGGIN SWEET!!!!!!















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nairmac (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*








*>>>* And check out the spelling......


----------



## sweet666 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (nairmac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nairmac* »_




mythbusters did a show on this....and if it was possible like they show in the movies.
it wasn't.


----------



## TUVapprovedDUBS (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_
I totally agree. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

i do also... i think those cars are worthy of two parks. even if i was a parking lot detective i wouldnt give them an ticket


_Modified by TUVapprovedDUBS at 7:11 AM 12-18-2007_


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

*Re: (sweet666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sweet666* »_mythbusters did a show on this....and if it was possible like they show in the movies.
it wasn't.

Yeah, except they used a Ford Crown Vic, which has quite possibly the strongest rear axle in the universe. Audi's thin, spindly aluminum suspension would probably be 50 times easier to rip out of a car than the Crown Vic's iron death rear axle.


----------



## NickWGTi (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (MFactor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFactor* »_
It's from a 1.8T that NEVAR loses. It went over 200mph but the wheels couldn't take it. They just collapsed.

Have you got a link or some type of more pictures for it? 200mph for a 1.8t is mental. SHOW ME A LINK!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (NickWGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NickWGTi* »_
Have you got a link or some type of more pictures for it? 200mph for a 1.8t is mental. SHOW ME A LINK!









Ha, if that happened at 200mph, there would be no wheel, tire, or car to take a picture of


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

there is nothing wrong with that Chrysler.. I think I wanna buy one now with that wiper option.. haha


----------



## sweet666 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (AZGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZGolf* »_
Yeah, except they used a Ford Crown Vic, which has quite possibly the strongest rear axle in the universe. Audi's thin, spindly aluminum suspension would probably be 50 times easier to rip out of a car than the Crown Vic's iron death rear axle.

ohhhh i see. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NickWGTi (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_
Ha, if that happened at 200mph, there would be no wheel, tire, or car to take a picture of









Thats what i thought but didn't wanna go round accousing people of fibbing! Any more idesa then?


----------



## Lawl Master (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (TUVapprovedDUBS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TUVapprovedDUBS* »_
i do also... i think those cars are worthy of two parks. even if i was a parking lot detective i wouldnt give them an ticket

_Modified by TUVapprovedDUBS at 7:11 AM 12-18-2007_

Money and "coolness" allows people to be asshats and the rest of us say, its okay cause he's got more money than me? These men aren't the Marquis and you aren't all peasants in 18th century France.


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_I think if you brought the rear up to modern design standards, that front/rear combo would work very well.
Is it really a rare car in Brazil? Or is it just becuase we don't see many of them anywhere else?

Its no easy to find one, i live in Brazil and i haven´t seen one of those in 5 years or so..


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Re: (candela)*


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Twelvizm)*

Chicago craigslist represent!

_Quote, originally posted by *Twelvizm* »_









http://chicago.craigslist.org/....html


----------



## Wagon mafya (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_Chicago craigslist represent!

http://chicago.craigslist.org/....html

im gonna go see that car. i've always wondered what a lowrider golf looked like. and I LIKE IT. *_runs and hides_*


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Wagon mafya)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wagon mafya* »_
and I LIKE IT. *_runs and hides_*

That's right, you better run!


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Wagon mafya)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wagon mafya* »_
im gonna go see that car. i've always wondered what a lowrider golf looked like. and I LIKE IT. *_runs and hides_*

just a heads up, but that car has been forsale a couple of times over the past few years. iirc it was up in wi for a bit too. not sure why it keeps getting flipped, but there must be a reason everyone who buys it decideds to sell it a few months later


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: Re: (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_
just a heads up, but that car has been forsale a couple of times over the past few years. iirc it was up in wi for a bit too. not sure why it keeps getting flipped, but there must be a reason everyone who buys it decideds to sell it a few months later

Because it's asinine?


_Modified by Preppy at 12:53 PM 12-18-2007_


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_
just a heads up, but that car has been forsale a couple of times over the past few years. iirc it was up in wi for a bit too. not sure why it keeps getting flipped, but there must be a reason everyone who buys it decideds to sell it a few months later

Well the paintjob is fairly shideous.







But I think some new paint and wheels and you'd have a rockin golf. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CaptainWonderful (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucalucaluca* »_
Are you crazy? This is a very rare car, its like putting a Ford Taurus front end on a DeLorean


Maybe the SP2 was in a front end collision and they just made the best of it.....otherwise they crazy.
And as far as exotics taking up more then one space....just because the person is driving a car you get a woody over in your dreams doesn't mean they have some kind of right to take up more spots than us "common folk"....sure they're nice cars, but I'm not going to cater to the moron that drives it.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (MFactor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFactor* »_
plus rain water is like purified distilled water...no mineral residue. Cleeaaaaan!

Wait... are you serious?


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
Wait... are you serious?

Haha I thought the same thing. Rain is filled with a million bad things for you and your paint.

_Quote, originally posted by *Some government guy* »_
Normally you could drink rainwater without becoming ill.
However, rainwater contains pollutants, soil, plant parts,
insect parts, bacteria, algae, and sometimes radioactive
materials that the rain/snow has washed out of the air.
If filtered with one of the filtering systems that you
can buy in stores nowadays, and then boiled, you could
probably drink the water safely. However, it is safer yet
to get your water from municipal water supplies or from wells
that are frequently tested.

More here: http://www.newton.dep.anl.gov/...4.htm
Unless you drove your car back before industrializaton (which is impossible), would the water have been clean enough to wash your car with it.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

*Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_Unless you drove your car back before industrializaton (which is impossible), would the water have been clean enough to wash your car with it.









The largest bit of particulate matter polution in Arizona is basically just blowing dust. That's always the joke here, that if it rains, that is when your car gets dirty, because all the rain does is take all that dirt out of the air and deposit it on your car. With a real good storm, you'll have a huge dust storm first, throwing tons and tons of dirt in the air, then the rain brings it all down in such quantity that you actually get mud running through the street gutters and such. I sure wouldn't want to drink that or try to wash my car with it. It's like liquid sandpaper.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (AZGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZGolf* »_
It's like liquid sandpaper.

I hear that stuff is wonderful for your paint







It's like a free wetsand.


----------



## false_vapor (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_
My car or not, I'd string the douchebags up if I ever caught them molesting a car like that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

If I ever caught you as driver in a car like that parking that way I would molest the car with your own teeth. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif How's that?


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue70beetle* »_
I actually asked some girl to put her cigarette back in the car at a gas station once. The general public is retarded.

Actually a cigarette will not ignite gasoline. Look it up. It's more that the spark from lighting a cigarette that is the problem when smoking at a gas station or near a gas can.
http://www.mythbustersfanclub....45/27/
Read down at the bottom of the page.


_Modified by klaxed at 11:43 AM 12-18-2007_


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (klaxed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *klaxed* »_
Actually a cigarette will not ignite gasoline. 

I bet if I threw my cigarette in a gas tank, it would start on fire. Just a hunch though.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

*Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_I hear that stuff is wonderful for your paint







It's like a free wetsand.

Yeah, did you ever see the movie Gumball Rally? That was one of the funny scenes; one of the characters drives a borrowed Bentley or something through an Arizona dust storm and by the time the storm clears, the car has been stripped to the primer.


----------



## jaredpgh (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_
I bet if I threw my cigarette in a gas tank, it would start on fire. Just a hunch though.

you're EXTRA wrong on that one. no oxygen in the tank, almost completely fumes.
gas in a puddle emits fumes and at some distance above the surface the air/fume ratio will be within the range of combustion. however, never will a merely smoldering cigarette get hot enough to ignite that gasoline. in the arson investigation world, we call the three things needed to ignite gasoline "arc, spark, or open flame".


_Modified by jaredpgh at 11:48 AM 12-18-2007_


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (AZGolf)*

Well.. this is one way to destroy a clutch.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (jaredpgh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaredpgh* »_
you're EXTRA wrong on that one. no oxygen in the tank, almost completely fumes.
gas in a puddle emits fumes and at some distance above the surface the air/fume ratio will be within the range of combustion. however, never will a merely smoldering cigarette get hot enough to ignite that gasoline. in the arson investigation world, we call the three things needed to ignite gasoline "arc, spark, or open flame".

_Modified by jaredpgh at 11:48 AM 12-18-2007_

Can I test it on your car?


----------



## Agent703 (Apr 19, 2007)

After lurking for about 100 pages.... here's my contribution:


----------



## Agent703 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Agent703)*

And some more....

































Subject to opinion:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Agent703)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agent703* »_
Subject to opinion: 









Not subject to opinion. Why would you put speakers and LCD screens in useless places? When someone covers an entire car with little LCD screens so that the car can change color at the touch of a button, then I will be impressed. 
However, as an art car, this is right:

_Quote, originally posted by *Agent703* »_


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

*Re: (Agent703)*

Oh, that brings back memories.


----------



## jaredpgh (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_
Can I test it on your car?

yes.


----------



## rovetherr (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (AZGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZGolf* »_










I've looked at this from serveral angles, and I have yet to see what is wrong, aside from not being naked, or making me a sandwich


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

More beauties from around the world!!!
Enjoy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

*Re: (rovetherr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rovetherr* »_I've looked at this from serveral angles, and I have yet to see what is wrong, aside from not being naked, or making me a sandwich









Oh, it was the aftermath of the prior photo, where one cone was smashed under a front tire, and the next under a rear tire. I found it amusing in sort of a "Look at what you did to them!" sort of way, going from nice orange cones to having gashes, tear marks, and black tire rubber ground into the cones, post-impact.


----------



## rovetherr (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (AZGolf)*

I know, I was just being a douche







The driving certainly was wrong, looked like a bad drift contest, not auto-x


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

*Re: (rovetherr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rovetherr* »_I know, I was just being a douche







The driving certainly was wrong, looked like a bad drift contest, not auto-x

Yeah, well, actually it was a drift thing, the pictures were just hosted on autocrossing.com for convenience.


----------



## rovetherr (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (AZGolf)*

Then, as I have been told numerous times by numerous people, *I* was/am doing it wrong. Looks like....








...for me








And my contri to this beaut of a thread








edit:almost did it wrong again, car pic now










_Modified by rovetherr at 4:47 PM 12-18-2007_


----------



## 1.8 Terbo (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (AZGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZGolf* »_Oh, that brings back memories.










_Some say he eats auto-x cones for breakfast, all we know is, he's called the Stig._


----------



## Horus (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (chocolatecamil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocolatecamil* »_








thats some **** my dad would do!!!! haha









sorry to go back 5 pg. but little do people know cigarettes wont ignite gasoline...








edit forgot the pic.


_Modified by Horus at 4:14 PM 12-18-2007_


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucalucaluca* »_

















???


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (rovetherr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rovetherr* »_edit:almost did it wrong again, car pic now









Considering the fact that that ship was chock full of brand new Mazdas, you wouldn't be doing it wrong after all!








And, on that note: http://www.tricolorsalvage.com/pages/Photos.asp


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Horus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Horus* »_
sorry to go back 5 pg. but little do people know cigarettes wont ignite gasoline...








edit forgot the pic.


Either way it's wrong.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Jetty!)*



















_Modified by Sepp at 2:47 PM 12-18-2007_


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*









I like the red car at the bottom of the picture


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Jetty!)*



























_Modified by Sepp at 3:09 PM 12-18-2007_


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (Jetty!)*

ear plugs required.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_ 
I like the red car at the bottom of the picture

















I do believe that minivan is about to go airborne.


----------



## TUVapprovedDUBS (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*









is it me... or at first glance i thought this car was floating in mid-air


----------



## renegadeofpunk03 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (Horus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Horus* »_
sorry to go back 5 pg. but little do people know cigarettes wont ignite gasoline...








edit forgot the pic.

_Modified by Horus at 4:14 PM 12-18-2007_

what? why don't you test that for us and report back


----------



## renegadeofpunk03 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_








_Modified by Sepp at 3:09 PM 12-18-2007_

haha, that one should be in the advertisement thread:
"the toyota tundra....yeah, you could tow 15000 pounds, but you shouldn't"


----------



## uber_beetle (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*

Ok... seems I like the stuff that lucalucaluca posts... what is that? I take it, iit's not supposed to be a "flatbed"? 


_Quote, originally posted by *lucalucaluca* »_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (renegadeofpunk03)*

























5 ton bridge rating>10+ ton truck


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Triumph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Triumph* »_
I do believe that minivan is about to go airborne.

Hence why I posted the picture...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (uber_beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uber_beetle* »_
Ok... seems I like the stuff that lucalucaluca posts... what is that? I take it, iit's not supposed to be a "flatbed"? 



It is (was) a late '50's Audi 1000... supposed to be a coupe, or a 4 door...
Proably couldn't find parts for it...









mohr pixors


















_Modified by Sepp at 4:53 PM 12-18-2007_


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_5 ton bridge rating>10+ ton truck









license = gone
job = fired
insurance =


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_It is (was) a late '50's Audi 1000... supposed to be a coupe, or a 4 door...

Actually, a DKW Auto Union 1000, built from 1958 to 1965. Audi's exclusive use of the four-rings Auto Union logo didn't come until after 1966 when all remaining DKW models were discontinued in the wake of Volkswagen's buyout of Auto Union in 1964.


----------



## Vw_herbie (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (Horus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Horus* »_
sorry to go back 5 pg. but little do people know cigarettes wont ignite gasoline...








edit forgot the pic.

_Modified by Horus at 4:14 PM 12-18-2007_

Yes, except the fumes will ignite with a cigarette.


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (TUVapprovedDUBS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TUVapprovedDUBS* »_








is it me... or at first glance i thought this car was floating in mid-air









It is. That's how powerful the lights are. It's the same concept as clear tails, but vertical.


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
Actually, a DKW Auto Union 1000, built from 1958 to 1965. Audi's exclusive use of the four-rings Auto Union logo didn't come until after 1966 when all remaining DKW models were discontinued in the wake of Volkswagen's buyout of Auto Union in 1964.


























Oh well still cool though. Its not like some honda with a huge wing or something.


----------



## mobile363 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
Actually, a DKW Auto Union 1000, built from 1958 to 1965. Audi's exclusive use of the four-rings Auto Union logo didn't come until after 1966 when all remaining DKW models were discontinued in the wake of Volkswagen's buyout of Auto Union in 1964.
http://museum.ronfoo.com/dkwad.jpg[/img
[img]http://oldtimer-freunde.net/mitglieder/Mayer_DKW_1000.jpg[/img
[img]http://www.madle.org/og06au1000s61.jpg[/img
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
Wow I love vintage Audis. As much of a mechanical/parts nightmare those cars would be, I would so love to have one. [IMG]http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/eek.gif


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (mobile363)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mobile363* »_Wow I love vintage Audis. As much of a mechanical/parts nightmare those cars would be, I would so love to have one.









Again, these are not Audis! The four rings in the Auto Union logo symbolize Audi, DKW, Horch, and Wanderer. Horch and Wanderer didn't make it past WWII, and Volkswagen killed off DKW after they bought out Auto Union in 1964. At that point, the four-ring logo became the Audi logo.


----------



## suv32006 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoolJetta3* »_
there's got to be a bunch like this seeing as they wouldnt make up a cast iron mold just for one manhole cover. Thats funny

it really isn't as funny as you think... the main line is probably under ground... i used to be a land surveyor and areas in town don't have reason to have power lines. so they put them underground. and obviously they need to access the line so they use manholes... whats funny about that?


----------



## suv32006 (Dec 15, 2007)

this picture didn't show up... oh well so now you guys think i am crazy... oh well


----------



## TORSEN TRACTION (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (TUVapprovedDUBS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TUVapprovedDUBS* »_
is it me... or at first glance i thought this car was floating in mid-air









yaaaaaa


----------



## stratocaster (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LI_HXC_VR6* »_








 
Id like to see the size of the power steering pump on that bitch....


----------



## stratocaster (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Lwize)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ffejtech* »_









I wish I had that car to plow my driveway with in the winter







This car is ready for takeoff....


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: (A1pocketrocket)*

Audi TT with really ugly body kit...
And glitter paint job... sorry for the sh*t picture, saw it in the mall parking lot and all i had was my cell...
this guy is SO doing it wrong...


----------



## fisharado (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (quicknotfast)*

Bad cell pic, but funny none the less


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (quicknotfast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quicknotfast* »_Audi TT with really ugly body kit...
And glitter paint job... sorry for the sh*t picture, saw it in the mall parking lot and all i had was my cell...
this guy is SO doing it wrong...










I saw that TT in Mill Creek a month or so ago. It looks even worse in person.


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (EK20)*

tt http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## irsa76 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Triumph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Triumph* »_
I do believe that minivan is about to go airborne.

It's a actually a Corrolla hatch. And it simply got stuck on the wall. 
The truly funny thing is, the grey sedan in front of it was an unmarked police car, I heard the story from the tow truck operator who attended.


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (uber_beetle)*













































































































































































































































































































































































_Modified by the brit at 8:45 AM 12-19-2007_


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*

Pic of the dead guy kinda made me queasy. Here are some of the ones I have captured. Let me show you them.



Look closely at the rear tire. That puddle is trans fluid. That would constitute wrong.
_Modified by turtledub at 4:41 AM 12-19-2007_

_Modified by turtledub at 4:43 AM 12-19-2007_

_Modified by turtledub at 4:43 AM 12-19-2007_


_Modified by turtledub at 4:44 AM 12-19-2007_


----------



## CaptainWonderful (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (turtledub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turtledub* »_Pic of the dead guy kinda made me queasy.

You mean the one of the bus?, it's just an ad.......took me a second to see it.


----------



## KjTAssaSIN817 (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (CaptainWonderful)*

no, i think he meant the motorcycle that got hit http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (turtledub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turtledub* »_Pic of the dead guy kinda made me queasy. 

You mean on the bus? It's printed on there. Look closer! 
edit: Beaten to it.


----------



## TheSpatulaOfLove (Mar 3, 2002)

I think he's referring to the one with the motorcycle accident - it's above the bus one.


----------



## Vw_herbie (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (TheSpatulaOfLove)*

Who says the motorcyclist is dead?


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (suv32006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suv32006* »_
it really isn't as funny as you think... the main line is probably under ground... i used to be a land surveyor and areas in town don't have reason to have power lines. so they put them underground. and obviously they need to access the line so they use manholes... whats funny about that?

You missed the funny part... go back and read the word "electric" again, it's spelled wrong







extra funny for me b/c I work for the local power company


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*

Wish I could take a pic, but today I saw a mercedes "C108"


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (PerL)*

Only a link here, because I don't think hotlinking to images from this site works.
Cliff notes: Cayenne modified by Russians...








http://fishki.net/commentall.php?id=29340 *BOOBIE ALERT! NWS*


_Modified by iThread at 11:18 PM 12-19-2007_


----------



## btruby1 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Only a link here, because I don't think hotlinking to images from this site works.
Cliff notes: Cayenne modified by Russians...








http://fishki.net/commentall.php?id=29340










They Ruined it...


----------



## kcn0113 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (btruby1)*


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (btruby1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *btruby1* »_









They Ruined it...

it's was already ruined....and good GOD!!!







I never thought it possible to make the Cayanne UGLIER?!?!!?















The Russians have proved me wrong!


----------



## 1.8Tspeed! (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (kcn0113)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kcn0113* »_

















what in the hell are these people honestly thinking?














this is crazy...


----------



## Horus (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (1.8Tspeed!)*

it's not what they are thinking but what are they drinking when creating that


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (1.8Tspeed!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tspeed!* »_
what in the hell are these people honestly thinking?














this is crazy...

Maybe their best effort to disguise a car once stolen in Germany, France, or Sweden perhaps?


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (PerL)*

This sucks:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3596927


_Modified by Jetty! at 12:56 PM 12-19-2007_


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (1.8Tspeed!)*



















_Modified by lucalucaluca at 10:00 AM 12-19-2007_


----------



## Horus (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (Vw_herbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vw_herbie* »_
Yes, except the fumes will ignite with a cigarette.

to make this short there is no enough air near the embers to create a ignitable air\fuel mixture. nist lab tested. then again what do i know i studied in engineer fire protection.

_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
Either way it's wrong.









never said it was right. just wanted to share some trivial knowledge.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

http://forums.motivemag.com/zerothread?id=3596182


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_http://forums.motivemag.com/zerothread?id=3596182

that is FAIL on a massive level....almost as massive as that bastage-i-zation of the cayenne..... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (1.8 Terbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8 Terbo* »_
You mean iPwned


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_http://forums.motivemag.com/zerothread?id=3596182








Oh my.....that's awful


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*


----------



## AE2058 (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: (B3passatBMX)*

There is a 4dr Honda civic rolling around my home with a ford F150 "V8" badge on it.


----------



## BoBoJoe (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (AE2058)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AE2058* »_There is a 4dr Honda civic rolling around my home with a ford F150 "V8" badge on it. 

engine swap?


----------



## sweet666 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_









[barf]







[/barf]


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (AE2058)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AE2058* »_There is a 4dr Honda civic rolling around my home with a ford F150 "V8" badge on it. 

Out in the bonnies by my moms place, I always pass this thing. It's a Izuzu somethin or other with Audi A8 badging. I always chuckle at it.


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (B3passatBMX)*



















_Modified by Dakotaracer71 at 4:30 PM 12-19-2007_


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*

I'd rock Teddy bears all day, I wish they made them in low offsets


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*

Check out the front bumBer


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_Check out the front bumBer








































OHHHH NOOOOOOO!!! not a DAKOTA!!!!!!!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

mohre photoz
Wha the hellz is it with people in warm climates???
















Looks to be a police car in front of these Yahoos.

















































Sweet Jesus.
















The original widow maker...








LOfrickinL's


----------



## Assle (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*









This is in downtown Chicago, I believe in front of the modern art museum.
Really neat and pretty much the cleanest Fiat you'll see in Chicago


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (kcn0113)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kcn0113* »_

















I actually really like that
*Flame suit on*


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_
I actually really like that
*Flame suit on*

looks like a fatmobile


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Assle)*

So many stupid people, so little bandwidth.








A different aspect of a previous post...








You're doing it sooo wrong.


----------



## vuu16v2 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_
I actually really like that
*Flame suit on*


You won't when you need to shave more than... never.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (vuu16v2)*

.....


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

thats f'in scary


----------



## kidlala23 (Sep 10, 2005)

On the freeway


----------



## kidlala23 (Sep 10, 2005)

maybe wrong thread for this but LOL!


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (kidlala23)*

wow^
those lug nuts take alot of work to remove - someone must've took a good amount of time to do that.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (kidlala23)*









Pressurized cylinders pointing at you! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
















This might have been posted before, but it's soo bad, it needs to be revisited.
































pucker factor X 1209230981239


----------



## kidlala23 (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_wow^
those lug nuts take alot of work to remove - someone must've took a good amount of time to do that.

yeah, not sure if they were jacked or not...but either way its a funny ass pic. looks like only one jack stand in front!!!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_










Haha, I've done that! Back when I was 16...
Attempt #1: got a 4x8 sheet of wooden lattice, but I failed, I got the wrong size. Oh well, back to HD.








View out the sunroof at 40mph. Hard to see, but there's a foot of lift off the roof!








Piece #2: the right one this time! Tie it down (it's plastic, so it forms to the car better, no more lift):








Drove away... and took a turn in the parking lot. Oops.
















Retied by my friend (with some side-side bracing), and we're good to go!








View out the passenger side of the windhsield.

I wish I had a pic of the 38" prehung door we brought home in (mostly out of) the trunk of the same car. That was some fun. Or the time i brought home a 75 gal fishtank in the backseat... with my dad in the passenger seat, and, oops, my friend in the trunk.


_Modified by VDub2625 at 8:31 PM 12-19-2007_


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_









The epic failness of that is so there. 
We once had a guy who wanted to get a dishwasher from us. We told him to bring a car that it would fit in. He brought a Crown Vic. After a half hour of trying to stuff a measly DW into the CV, my husband gave up and started yelling at him about bringing another car. Turns out the kid had a GTI. My man about had a conniption. "Get the damn Volkswagen, you idiot. The dishwasher will fit in there." The kid wanted to know how he knew that. "How the hell do you think we got the new one home?!?!?! We got it home in a damn Volkswagen!!!!"
It was fun to watch.


----------



## Motohip (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: (atomicalex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atomicalex* »_
The epic failness of that is so there. 
We once had a guy who wanted to get a dishwasher from us. We told him to bring a car that it would fit in. He brought a Crown Vic. After a half hour of trying to stuff a measly DW into the CV, my husband gave up and started yelling at him about bringing another car. Turns out the kid had a GTI. My man about had a conniption. "Get the damn Volkswagen, you idiot. The dishwasher will fit in there." The kid wanted to know how he knew that. "How the hell do you think we got the new one home?!?!?! We got it home in a damn Volkswagen!!!!"
It was fun to watch.

Awwww, poor kid.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_
Haha, I've done that! Back when I was 16...

_Modified by VDub2625 at 8:31 PM 12-19-2007_

Bravo to you.
It takes a real gentleman to post his own fail.








Your friend was in the trunk? 
Soo bad, but soo good.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

More darwin awards contestants,,,
















Not a car, but soo worthy.








Dosen't matter if they are even pressurized...someone could have been in the passenger seat. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 








































Annnnd I'm spent.


----------



## Slush Box (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (kcn0113)*









My old Autocross vehicle haha.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Slush Box)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slush Box* »_My old Autocross vehicle haha.

Phooey! 
Run what ya brung is *never* doin it wrong. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
From the pic, it looks like it was fun.


----------



## Slush Box (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*









When your car is not fast enough you don't have to cut it in half


----------



## nico24vr6 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*



Sepp said:


> More darwin awards contestants,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
Not a car, but soo worthy.










That guy is using his gear just like half the guys riding race reps on the street. I think a lot of the guys on bikes just do it because mommy won't let them out of the driveway without a helmet (not that they have any legitimate training on a bike - if they were smart enough to get that, they'd be smart enough to wear gear).


----------



## Kudagra (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
I'd say that is definitely doing it RIGHT! That obvious started out as a VW SP2, but what is the front from?



















Since no one else will answer (they are probably all too young)..
Type 4


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (kidlala23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kidlala23* »_maybe wrong thread for this but LOL!









Hey what Albertsons was that taken at? My wife works there! 
I thought I knew all the Vegas Vortex people, too. Who are you?


----------



## Tictac12 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: (VegasJetta)*

125 pages of lurking, time to contribute. 
Not all of them are strictly car related, but they are all WRONG in some way...


























































































































































_Modified by Tictac12 at 11:19 AM 12-20-2007_


----------



## DuBoost_18 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (kidlala23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kidlala23* »_maybe wrong thread for this but LOL!


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: (quicknotfast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quicknotfast* »_Audi TT with really ugly body kit...
And glitter paint job... sorry for the sh*t picture, saw it in the mall parking lot and all i had was my cell...
this guy is SO doing it wrong...










Here's a few I got on my phone.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (CRacer21)*

And no, it's not wet, the paint actually looks like that.


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: (EK20)*

Awww...c'mon. Who doesn't like glitter?!


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (EK20)*

These past 2 pages have brought new life to this thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mamao (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*

You would think the dealership should have better sense...


----------



## Levish (Dec 1, 2000)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucalucaluca* »_









Left behind those awesome calipers and rotors ;_;


----------



## KTOOLNIN (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kudagra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kudagra* »_

Since no one else will answer (they are probably all too young)..
Type 4









He wasn't asking about the real VW front, but the front grafted onto one of those cars from a post above. Please read ALL of the posts!!!!!!!


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: (KTOOLNIN)*

Thanks! That made my Thursday!!! New motivation to go, oh yeah!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

*Re: (KTOOLNIN)*

Ronal Teddy Bears are doing it wrong?


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Giovanni)*

I would rock the bears if they were 15's and painted black with red eyes...


----------



## CJ Jack (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re:*


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Re: (CJ Jack)*

^^ Yeah, you know me....


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (VegasJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasJetta* »_I would rock the bears if they were 15's and painted black with red eyes...









Ronal bears are pimp, definitely not doing it wrong


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_









Quite simply a too common sight over here. Best thing is when the interior warms up, and the car comes to a stop, all the snow rushes down the windshield. So, what do these idiots do? That's right, they turn on the wipers!


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
Quite simply a too common sight over here. Best thing is when the interior warms up, and the car comes to a stop, all the snow rushes down the windshield. So, what do these idiots do? That's right, they turn on the wipers!









Idiots do it here too, only in my area it's usually hardpacked snow (and it's never as much as that) so it stays up there til they get up to a decent speed then it flys off in sheets or chunks and hits other drivers







it's usually SUV drivers b/c they're too lazy to climb their massive vehicle to properly clean the roof off.


----------



## alleghenyman (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: (Assle)*

Nice oil leaks.

_Quote, originally posted by *Assle* »_








This is in downtown Chicago, I believe in front of the modern art museum.
Really neat and pretty much the cleanest Fiat you'll see in Chicago


----------



## twerked (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LI_HXC_VR6* »_
Idiots do it here too, only in my area it's usually hardpacked snow (and it's never as much as that) so it stays up there til they get up to a decent speed then it flys off in sheets or chunks and hits other drivers







it's usually SUV drivers b/c they're too lazy to climb their massive vehicle to properly clean the roof off.

can't you get pulled over for that? i'm pretty sure that if you don't properly clear off the roof of your vehicle it's some sort of violation


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (twerked)*

It is a violation here, but rarely do the police pull someone over for it


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (PerL)*

The other day I saw a person driving with about 4" of snow over the entire car, with just a small portion of the windshield cleared to see out of.


----------



## rohman (Mar 10, 2003)




----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

*Re: (rohman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rohman* »_









Dang, you can see the RAV-4 totally reeling in that 911 Turbo!!


----------



## 1.8Tspeed! (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (AZGolf)*

bring back some stuff from up front that needed to be brought up again
















_Quote, originally posted by *olde*english* »_


















































ok thats enough recap 































_Modified by 1.8Tspeed! at 3:07 PM 12-20-2007_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Re: (CJ Jack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CJ Jack* »_

















thank god for the opp


----------



## the yousef (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_
thank god for the opp

yeah you know me...


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Arsigi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arsigi* »_The other day I saw a person driving with about 4" of snow over the entire car, with just a small portion of the windshield cleared to see out of.









I pulled into a parking lot a couple days ago and parked right next to a Camry with a massive pile of snow covering the roof, trunk, and all windows aft of the B-pillar. The guy driving had just pulled into the spot, and he got out with both ears plugged by his iPod. Clearly his music is more important than any sounds that might help him to drive right, but seeing out the windows is obviously overrated as well.


----------



## the yousef (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: (rovetherr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rovetherr* »_
I've looked at this from serveral angles, and I have yet to see what is wrong, aside from not being naked, or making me a sandwich









i just literally lol'd at that statement...


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (the yousef)*

hey look its a 928 pickup.. or as i like to call it a Porschelcamino
http://video.cardomain.com/cli...EF0F9


_Modified by Dakotaracer71 at 3:02 PM 12-20-2007_


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Re: (the yousef)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the yousef* »_yeah you know me...

Look back a page.


----------



## Mace_Windu (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Surf Green* »_^^ Yeah, you know me....









hahahahahahaha
first thing I thought of


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

*Re: (Tictac12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tictac12* »_










I swore I took a picture just like that a year or two ago. I just can't find it on my computer.


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (Mace_Windu)*

(first sorry for the big pics):
You guy's don't have any idea how ugly this thing looks in real life:


----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Horus)*


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: (976-RADD)*

i like the porschecamino


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (runhopskipendub)*

See if you can figure out this one...


----------



## LilBlkCL (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

I'm gonna guess the silly wheels?


----------



## Deaner (Dec 28, 2004)

steering wheel on the wrong side!
he lost his rear wiper?!


----------



## Duderino (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (Deaner)*

Stupid pointless stretched tires? God I hate stretched tires.


----------



## chrisp-e (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_this is NOT doing it wrong!!! this is FRIGGIN SWEET!!!!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









this is local to me.... not doing it wrong. It is in the quest for fun and being different.


----------



## DuBoost_18 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (chrisp-e)*



























_Modified by DuBoost_18 at 1:32 AM 12-21-2007_


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_See if you can figure out this one...
Pic of golf


It's a diesel?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

The wider wheels are on the front?


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

_Modified by ShadowGLI at 9:24 AM 12-21-2007_


----------



## yellowbird (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

wearing shelltops in europe......clearly doing it wrong.

but seriously, my guesses are: the "painted over" emblems, except the colored in VW.
or the amount of brake dust on the front white wheel?


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duderino* »_Stupid pointless stretched tires? God I hate stretched tires.

Actually the stretch is for a reason since that's Europe... the tread is not allowed to stick out past the fender, hence the stretch to keep it "legal" (and to make it look nice







although that one is a bit too much I must admit)

_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_The wider wheels are on the front?

I'd say they're the same width wheels... the fronts on VW's always seem to stick out a little further than the rear (not as noticeable w/ stock wheels), also you're used to seeing those cars running staggered set ups which eliminates that effect.
If I'd have to guess what it is about that car that is "doing it wrong" I'd have to say maye the lime green I see on the pillars on the inside?







Also the fast & the furious white on white color scheme? That's all I got http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_See if you can figure out this one...











I am gonna say front lip used as a rear spoiler?. It looks like it has been flipped and stuck on. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (JOSHFL420)*

For a hatch spoiler... It doesn't look that bad. Kinda cool IMO
I guess if that's so wrong, I should wait for someone to post up my Herculinered Euro Mk3 Bumpers...


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Green trim on the inside
It's a diesel
Has a downturn exhaust (the point of a diesel is to soot out the people behind you, a downturn exhaust makes that more difficult)


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (Surf Green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Surf Green* »_
I guess if that's so wrong, I should wait for someone to post up my Herculinered Euro Mk3 Bumpers...









I'm surprised there has not been any references to ghetto bumpers in this thread yet







They may be wrong but they're so right


----------



## VeeDubScott (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (DuBoost_18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DuBoost_18* »_









Bahahahahaha








It's funnier because I know exactly where that is


----------



## Juniper Monkeys (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LI_HXC_VR6* »_ Also the fast & the furious white on white color scheme? That's all I got http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

That's not necessarily doing it wrong - for many years, "sport compact" tuning in the UK involved spraying all of a car one color, putting on gigantic wheels, eyebrows, and generic racing seats, then finding portly 14 year-olds to make out with. So I'm going to guess that this guy is "doing it wrong" because he doesn't have a Clio or Corsa.


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

No side mirror? Or hes breathing the same air as us.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (audivwdave)*









That's an old Mercedes van, btw, the forerunner to the Sprinter.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Doing it wrong "Ferrari style"*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1tzUIaE7e4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4yE6CayLlE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OL1_6CpMjMQ&NR=1
The interview is quite funny:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
Also funny at the beginning:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGxWpLgCYTs
Not all Ferrari but some are included:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-p1ScuubHus


----------



## 2k3GTI18T (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_See if you can figure out this one...










The hatch spoiler is upside down. It should be at the top.


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

It's not all that bad. It's not necessarily doing it wrong -- it's the way he likes it.
That said, why does turning your wipers on to remove snow/water from your windshield make you an idiot? Would you rather they had an obstructed view and proceeded to rear-end someone?
Sure, you should always remove snow from the roof of your car, but once you're already driving that's not exactly an option.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

*Re: (2k3GTI18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2k3GTI18T* »_The hatch spoiler is upside down. It should be at the top. 

Not a chance it would fit - the top of the hatch is way too narrow.


----------



## Bmorlok (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (AZGolf)*

He has that stupid zoo york T-shirt on.








But seriously I think it is because he has *painted over his badges instead of just removing them*.










_Modified by Bmorlok at 11:59 AM 12-21-2007_


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (Buran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buran* »_It's not all that bad. It's not necessarily doing it wrong -- it's the way he likes it.
That said, why does turning your wipers on to remove snow/water from your windshield make you an idiot? Would you rather they had an obstructed view and proceeded to rear-end someone?
Sure, you should always remove snow from the roof of your car, but once you're already driving that's not exactly an option.

I think it's "doing it wrong" b/c they put their wipers on after an enormous amount of snow slid down on the windshield that the wipers had absolutely no chance of clearing... that's the way I understood what he was saying.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LI_HXC_VR6* »_
I think it's "doing it wrong" b/c they put their wipers on after an enormous amount of snow slid down on the windshield that the wipers had absolutely no chance of clearing... that's the way I understood what he was saying.

Exactly. At best, you nuke the fuse, but worst case, you have to replace the wiper motor.


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: (PerL)*

I've never seen it all slide down at once, just in chunks that wipers can clear off easily, but it doesn't snow THAT much where I live, either. I don't think we've had a nasty blizzard since '82, the year it was so cold for so long that we couldn't bury my grandfather until the spring when the ground finally thawed. Now that was a blizzard...


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (Buran)*


----------



## 1.8 Terbo (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (collins_tc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *collins_tc* »_









You're doing it wrong.


----------



## v3ntovolkswag3n (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LI_HXC_VR6* »_
I think it's "doing it wrong" b/c they put their wipers on after an enormous amount of snow slid down on the windshield that the wipers had absolutely no chance of clearing... that's the way I understood what he was saying.

Probably doesn't snow at all where the car is


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
Lots of good answers so far, but one thing people didn't catch onto is the perspective of the photograph: big guy (closer to photographer) + lowered Golf (farther away) = "shrunken" looking car.


is that serioulsy the reason you posted that pic? that car doesn't really look "shrunken". mk2s are small


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
Lots of good answers so far, but one thing people didn't catch onto is the perspective of the photograph: big guy (closer to photographer) + lowered Golf (farther away) = "shrunken" looking car.


You're doing it wrong.
That would be like saying this is wrong (which it is not) because of the ghosted person to the left that you can barley see and the camera tilt is off 1.310958134091832094 degrees..


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_See if you can figure out this one...











Its not clear enough to see but are the badges painted over while still on the car?


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_That would be like saying this is wrong (which it is not) because of the ghosted person to the left that you can barley see and the camera tilt is off 1.310958134091832094 degrees..









Camera tilt IS doing it wrong.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

ebay doing it wrong
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem


----------



## nbvw (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoolJetta3* »_

Its not clear enough to see but are the badges painted over while still on the car?

the only thing wrong with the white golf is that its not lowered


----------



## Robin (Jul 25, 2000)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_See if you can figure out this one...


Looks like directional tires mounted backwards...?
-R


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_Camera tilt IS doing it wrong.









As a photography hobbyist I disagree with this. It can be used to good effect in the right situation. You cannot unilaterally say that tilting the camera is "wrong". Also, composition skills are something that require a fair bit of practice for many people.


----------



## jduarte (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_
is that serioulsy the reason you posted that pic? that car doesn't really look "shrunken". mk2s are small









That guy isn't even that big either. I think _you're_ doing it wrong


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoolJetta3* »_

Its not clear enough to see but are the badges painted over while still on the car?

Look closer - that's intentional. The VW badge is white, but black on the face.
Also, regarding the comment that the spoiler is upside-down and should be at the top, if you flip it "right side up" and put it at the top, it will be almost vertical due to the attachment angle.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Robin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robin* »_
Looks like directional tires mounted backwards...?
-R

I think we have a winner http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Bauzen (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_See if you can figure out this one...









Tires mounted backwards. I win


----------



## pirate golf (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (T0oDamnFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T0oDamnFast* »_
Tires mounted backwards. I win









Look 5 posts up from yours.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (pirate golf)*

TSW Venoms on the red car


----------



## SilentRacer (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry for the Cell Phone Pics. Dont have a Digital Camera
Truck Bed Trailer















Hummer Golf Cart
















Trash Car


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)




----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgirl* »_









In Canada, there actually was a Turbo version of that, but obviously it wasn't sold as a BMW.


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
In Canada, there actually was a Turbo version of that, but obviously it wasn't sold as a BMW.


I doubt they used the Volvo turbo badge too


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

Find what is wrong....


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (rico_arg)*


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

Smart Eleanor??


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

The Hulk drives a car....


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (rico_arg)*


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (rico_arg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_Smart Eleanor??









so many chromosomes are missing from this picture..


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_









owned.


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)




----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

Here are a couple of my own contributions I found when driving south on my B-day:








What do we have here??








Someone getting a little "too" into the season I guess...
















Yes, thats a net in place of the glass door on the bed cover
















Never seen a 7-series with this much rake before (no, he/she was not heavily braking, this was at a steady speed of 55 mph)















Side-note: I need to ride passenger more often. Seattle is literally littered with these types of monstrosities










_Modified by abawp at 7:50 PM 12-21-2007_


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (rico_arg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_The Hulk drives a car....


----------



## Ben. (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (abawp)*

Is that Bellevue, AKA the 7-series capitol of the universe?


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (rico_arg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_Smart Eleanor??









LOL - I've seen these pictures before, but never really noticed the car enough to realize that that is what they were shooting for.


----------



## ttvick (Aug 15, 2007)

Saw this in the "Secret Cars" section of Car Magazine's website.
How Awful!


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Ben.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ben.* »_Is that Bellevue, AKA the 7-series capitol of the universe?

Surprisingly no. It was downtown Seattle on I-5 where all four shots were taken.


----------



## hoodwinkvr6 (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: (rico_arg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_Smart Eleanor??









lol @ the GT 50% decal..


----------



## kcn0113 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (hoodwinkvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hoodwinkvr6* »_
lol @ the GT 50% decal..
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Arsigi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arsigi* »_LOL - I've seen these pictures before, but never really noticed the car enough to realize that that is what they were shooting for.









Car? What car?


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*

Yikes! This is the stuff nightmares are made of. Very disturbing!


----------



## uber_beetle (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

I'm gonna say... Honda Civic with a Citroen badge?

_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_Find what is wrong....


----------



## yellowbird (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
Lots of good answers so far, but one thing people didn't catch onto is the perspective of the photograph: big guy (closer to photographer) + lowered Golf (farther away) = "shrunken" looking car.


FAIL.
seriously, you suck at the internet.


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (yellowbird)*









fixed because I posted same picture twice.










_Modified by dieselgirl at 11:12 AM 12-22-2007_


----------



## eighty 2 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*

ok so you posted it twice??


----------



## Prmetme (Apr 14, 2002)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (eighty 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eighty 2* »_ok so you posted it twice?? 

LOL crap I forgot I posted it last night. Damn wine. I will swap it out for another one.


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_
is that serioulsy the reason you posted that pic? that car doesn't really look "shrunken". mk2s are small









Yeah Ill agree all the suspense for that? zzzzzzzz


----------



## eighty 2 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgirl* »_








fixed because I posted same picture twice.









_Modified by dieselgirl at 11:12 AM 12-22-2007_


mexican







or a previous mkiv owner


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (eighty 2)*

Is that a Kebbekkian plate? Seems pretty far north for such a "southern" CRTO.
I love the signs in the background.
Brown Sugar H2O BBQ,
Love it.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (Surf Green)*


----------



## gunt (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (ttvick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ttvick* »_


it's the failboat on wheels


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (gunt)*

Fake handpainted "sponsor" logos...


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (Spectral)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spectral* »_ 









i don't even think a ninja could tow that land mass....... 
*gets lotion*


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (iansjetta)*


----------



## pirate golf (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (CTCORRADOKID)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTCORRADOKID* »_









x2. That ish is painful.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (eighty 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eighty 2* »_mexican







or a previous mkiv owner









ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (Arsigi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arsigi* »_
LOL - I've seen these pictures before, but never really noticed the car enough to realize that that is what they were shooting for.









Yes you have seen them... earlier in the thread that pic, along w/ the others from that site (even w/ a link and multi-post convo about it), were posted numerous times.
To recap... it's a company that makes custom cars and this was sort of a joke or something, but turns out it's pretty damn cool considering what it is and how it turned out, also the chick is hot.
Maybe if ppl read the thread before posting we'd avoid some of the reposts


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*









Is that Ben Affleck?


----------



## Lunker (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (VegasJetta)*

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=3bd_1193215549


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Lunker)*

Don't be hatin' !!!!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_Don't be hatin'!!!!

















On a 325?!?!


----------



## Lunker (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (EK20)*


----------



## Viss1 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (VegasJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasJetta* »_








Is that Ben Affleck?


Potential new Chaindude


----------



## eighty 2 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re:*

unfortunately I didn't have my camera but yesterday as I was pulling out of the home depot parking lot I saw some moron driving with (5) 2X16 (24ft long) pieces of lumber hanging out the middle window of his truck cab







it was hilarious


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: (eighty 2)*



















_Modified by jettagli1991 at 7:14 PM 12-23-2007_


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: (jettagli1991)*

Prank on my friend's car last night.







Yes, thats real paint, with glitter. Gold rims and pom-poms glued to the trunk. Hopefully he drives it for a few days like that before it gets the flat black treatment. 










_Modified by jettagli1991 at 7:20 PM 12-23-2007_


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Re: (jettagli1991)*


----------



## achilles381 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Re: (lucalucaluca)*

Don't know the story behind these, hope they work:


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: (jettagli1991)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettagli1991* »_Prank on my friend's car last night.







Yes, thats real paint, with glitter. Gold rims and pom-poms glued to the trunk. Hopefully he drives it for a few days like that before it gets the flat black treatment. 









_Modified by jettagli1991 at 7:20 PM 12-23-2007_

Doing that to a friend's car is definitely doing it wrong. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
If that is indeed real paint that will not wash off, I would f***ing kill you. No exaggeration. You would die and I would go to prison for murder.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (jettagli1991)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettagli1991* »_









Typical $15 Chinese eBay lights in the bumper... don't fit correctly, look cheap, crack and break easily. I've been tempted by those a time or two, but there's a good reason why the real German-made Bosch / Hella stuff costs ten times as much!


----------



## DUBmanDAN (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (2112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2112* »_
Doing that to a friend's car is definitely doing it wrong. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
If that is indeed real paint that will not wash off, I would f***ing kill you. No exaggeration. You would die and I would go to prison for murder.









It would seem that the car is getting painted flat black anyway so I see no harm. Clearly the car is not in mint condition so it's all in good fun. Hell I'd drive around like that for a few days if it were my ride. Seeing the looks on peoples faces would be great.


----------



## Robin (Jul 25, 2000)

*Re: Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
Typical $15 Chinese eBay lights in the bumper... don't fit correctly, look cheap, crack and break easily. I've been tempted by those a time or two, but there's a good reason why the real German-made Bosch / Hella stuff costs ten times as much!


And all I noticed was the multi-color metallic flake paint








-R


----------



## Duderino (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Re: (DUBmanDAN)*

Got this one this morning at the gas station. After that guy left, a purple E30 M3 showed up. Pretty sweet.










_Modified by Duderino at 3:05 PM 12-23-2007_


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

The Lumbar Jetta can finally retire....
























******* buys a new ATV and decides he doesn't want to go get his truck and trailer.....
Apparently it dented up the roof pretty good.
Pics courtesy of Fredricksburg Motorsport in VA.


----------



## thesvtautox (Dec 5, 2007)

NEWS FLASH!!!
papajohn's pizza delivery guy abandons car in middle of the parking lot.
















more of "you park like an *******" series..
























and i saw this at a t shirt store at ku


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (nbvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nbvw* »_
the only thing wrong with the white golf is that its not lowered









The car is actually quite low. 
Except for the tires, it doesn't belong in this thread.
































Same wheels on either side, but two different colors, yes.








The wheels aren't mounted backwards. They're really rare ATS Classic Rennsport's. They're significantly wider than traditional ATS Classic wheels.


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: (2112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2112* »_
Doing that to a friend's car is definitely doing it wrong. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
If that is indeed real paint that will not wash off, I would f***ing kill you. No exaggeration. You would die and I would go to prison for murder.









Settle down there buddy. Kill me, really? Internet tough guy at his finest. First off, look at the 3 dots on the rear quarter. In the middle of them is a gash from an axe hitting the car. There is a chainsaw wound a bit above that. That pretty much sums up the condition of this car right there. And second, it was getting flat-blacked anyway, if it doesn't die from lack of maintenance first, and the craft paint comes off with a brush. His words- "You ****ers are helping me paint that this week"


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The wheels aren't mounted backwards. They're really rare ATS Classic Rennsport's. They're significantly wider than traditional ATS Classic wheels.

 i think he was talking about the thread direction of the tires


----------



## Minglor (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Re: (jettagli1991)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettagli1991* »_Prank on my friend's car last night.







Yes, thats real paint, with glitter. Gold rims and pom-poms glued to the trunk. Hopefully he drives it for a few days like that before it gets the flat black treatment. 









_Modified by jettagli1991 at 7:20 PM 12-23-2007_

I took a chainsaw to the trunk of that car once.
The patched it, with jb weld.
A little pink paint is nothing to that car.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_ i think he was talking about the thread direction of the tires

I thought I read someone else mention that they thought the wheels were mounted on the hubs backwards. Went back and looked. Guess not. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The car is actually quite low. 
Except for the tires, it doesn't belong in this thread.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That car is doing it RIGHT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (VegasJetta)*

Spotted this gem a few months ago.

















Something just doen't look quite right...


----------



## satisfied (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


----------



## Motohip (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: (iansjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iansjetta* »_
i don't even think a ninja could tow that land mass....... 
*gets lotion*

Notice how she is standing up, supporting her own weight? I thnk if she lifted her legs, she's bottom out that Ninja.


----------



## Wagon mafya (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: (satisfied)*


_Quote, originally posted by *satisfied* »_










and just what the hell motivates you to put this car in this thread. You on drugs or something??


----------



## satisfied (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: (Wagon mafya)*

The fact that the wheels don't fit the rims, what motivates you to think it doesn't? You on drugs or something?


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (Wagon mafya)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wagon mafya* »_and just what the hell motivates you to put this car in this thread. You on drugs or something??

"To each his own" as they say, but many here would not disagree that trying to make a Subaru look "Euro" is doing it wrong... just ask SAAB.


----------



## satisfied (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
"To each his own" as they say, but many here would not disagree that trying to make a Subaru look "Euro" is doing it wrong... just ask SAAB.










Notice how the tires fit over the rim completely? Yeah, that's what they're supposed to do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

you're gonna get it locked with that bickering








back OT!!!


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (satisfied)*


_Quote, originally posted by *satisfied* »_The fact that the wheels don't fit the rims, what motivates you to think it doesn't? You on drugs or something?

Wheels don't fit the rims? At least he can make a post that makes some sort of sense. Last i checked wheels and rims were the same thing. If you are referring to the slightly stretched tires then why dont you post pictures of the 894732 vw's on vortex with stretched tires also...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (92g60gti)*

I think he's talking about the literal rim that's bolted to the wheel. Now I don't know if they don't fit ---
But those wheels are of the incorrect offset, they stick out a lot, so the owner had to get thinner tires to make them fit in the fenders.

Is it euro look? or is it that the owner was too lazy to check offsets?
Who knows.
Personally, I think that the muffler is doing it wrong enough!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (92g60gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92g60gti* »_Last i checked wheels and rims were the same thing.

DOING IT WRONG.


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

My new uber JDM tye snow cooled intercooler option.









Extra pic for kicks.


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

Then i would love to know the different between a wheel and a rim becuase obviously you know everything. I'm going to guess you are calling me wrong for calling the "rim" the lip, because you getting way to technical. But i would like to see one instance when normally talking about wheels somebody refers to the lip as the "rim". I dont think i have every seen "Kodiak 1.5'' Rims for sale". 


_Modified by 92g60gti at 9:00 PM 12-23-2007_


----------



## techmonkey (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: (satisfied)*


_Quote, originally posted by *satisfied* »_









I understand your point, but I really wouldn't say "Doing it wrong!". I'd say "Not doing it to your particular taste!".














http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (92g60gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92g60gti* »_Then i would love to know the different between a wheel and a rim becuase obviously you know everything.

Nice stealth edit







i'm gonna answer the question before you added all that blah blah blah. The "?rim" is the actual rim, the lip around the edge of the wheel. The wheel can either mean the whole unit, or the center barrel/face only.
But lemme guess, you got riiiiiimzzzz?


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_
Nice stealth edit







i'm gonna answer the question before you added all that blah blah blah. The "?rim" is the actual rim, the lip around the edge of the wheel. The wheel can either mean the whole unit, or the center barrel/face only.
But lemme guess, you got riiiiiimzzzz?

As i said i'm pretty sure i have never seen anybody ever refer to the lip as the "rim". Go on the kodiak website and they are even listed as lips and not "rims". I'm sorry that you know everything. 
and no i dont got rimmmmzzz. i'm not from "da riva"


----------



## porschenvy (May 6, 2006)

*Re: (techmonkey)*

the wrx with rs's is by far the most tastefully modified impreza I have ever seen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , and the jdm style muffler might not look cool but it serves its purpose very well im sure. and finally, there is absolutely no difference between the words "rim" and "wheel" if you were referring to the offsets of the inner barrel, then yes i suppose they wouldnt be to most peoples liking.. but i am however interested in what your wheels / offsets / tire strech looks like, along with the difference between a wheel and a rim


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (92g60gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92g60gti* »_I'm sorry that you know everything. 
and no i dont got rimmmmzzz. i'm not from "da riva"

Finally, someone recognizes!







and nice cheap shot at my location. I know it's crappy, wehat else you got?


----------



## rrr rr (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: (thesvtautox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thesvtautox* »_









I wish I had my camera with me last weekend. I was driving around the mall parking lot looking for a space when I noticed a car that had apparently tried to park in a "pull through" spot but didn't quite stop in time and didn't bother to fix it. The car was in the middle of the aisle of traffic.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (porschenvy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *porschenvy* »_there is absolutely no difference between the words "rim" and "wheel"

Wikipedia says:

_Quote, originally posted by *Wikipedia* »_*Rim* may refer to:
* Rim (coin), the sharp circular (or otherwise shaped) edge which surrounds the coin design
* Rim (firearms), a projection machined into the bottom of a firearms cartridge
* Rim (craters), the part of a crater that extends above the height of the local surface
** The outermost edge of a Wheel*
* A band from Fort Lauderdale, Florida
* Rim: A Novel of Virtual Reality, a novel by Alexander Besher.
* A form of oral sex (also rimming).

Note the entry in bold.


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

As previously stated. I have never in the automotive field or online in general conversation seen anybody refer to the lip as the rim. I'm sorry you went to NEIT and payed an obscene amount of money so you could go online and be "the man". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: Sorry, I didnt read the poster on that reply. I'm not trying to pick a fight with you also. haha I am aware that technically you are correct, but who really uses it in that sense?


_Modified by 92g60gti at 9:32 PM 12-23-2007_


----------



## matoo (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: (92g60gti)*

Enough with the bickering, we don't want to lock this thread.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (matoo)*


----------



## satisfied (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: (92g60gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92g60gti* »_
Wheels don't fit the rims? At least he can make a post that makes some sort of sense. Last i checked wheels and rims were the same thing. If you are referring to the slightly stretched tires then why dont you post pictures of the 894732 vw's on vortex with stretched tires also...

of course the last resort of anyone losing an argument, nit pick the technical bits of someone's words. Winner > you.


----------



## 1.8 Terbo (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

Noezz no lakz pleez!
















Probably doing it right


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (1.8 Terbo)*

damn thats gti is literally on rubber bands. Thats crazy.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: (1.8 Terbo)*



1.8 Terbo said:


> Noezz no lakz pleez!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NewportAutoCenter (Sep 12, 2007)

i dont get it either....
i dont get why someone would spend 26 grand on a gti when you can get a used evo with 10k on the clock and a 10 year warranty for 25..makes no sense


----------



## icwhatyoudidthere (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Reflex5.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Reflex5.5* »_









wtf is that lol


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: (NewportAutoCenter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NewportAutoCenter* »_i dont get it either....
i dont get why someone would spend 26 grand on a gti when you can get a used evo with 10k on the clock and a 10 year warranty for 25..makes no sense








maybe because not everyone needs to be a bad ass and prove something


----------



## J44KK0 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (runhopskipendub)*


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: (NewportAutoCenter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NewportAutoCenter* »_i dont get it either....
i dont get why someone would spend 26 grand on a gti when you can get a used evo with 10k on the clock and a 10 year warranty for 25..makes no sense

I bought a GTI because "boyracer" is not my style. EVO http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (J44KK0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J44KK0* »_










Ya know - that thing would be pretty useful for a lot of things.
We have a neighbor that drive a red 323 around her yard only - she uses it as a wheelbarrow.


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: (1.8 Terbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8 Terbo* »_










That front wheel looks p-chopped to me.
How does one turn with wheels like that big?


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (icwhatyoudidthere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *icwhatyoudidthere* »_
wtf is that lol









Obviously it's for fun!


----------



## eighty 2 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: (bastion72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bastion72* »_
That front wheel looks p-chopped to me.
How does one turn with wheels like that big?

It's not p-chopped. They're 22''s


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: (eighty 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eighty 2* »_
It's not p-chopped. They're 22''s
















Just the top of the wheel looks chopped. It kinda disappears in there too neatly.


----------



## TRANX (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (satisfied)*


_Quote, originally posted by *satisfied* »_









in my book that'll be doing it right


----------



## 90Carat (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: (TRANX)*

Can we please take all the bickering to IM? 
Anyway, here is a pict my wife took with my junky camera phone about a year ago. The driver was apparently this guy's girlfriend. He was yelling, "I LOVE you! Unlock the door!! I'm SORRY!!!". She kept driving for about a mile with him on the back. Yeah, it was about 10deg out..


----------



## V-KLAN (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (90Carat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *90Carat* »_Can we please take all the bickering to IM? 
Anyway, here is a pict my wife took with my junky camera phone about a year ago. The driver was apparently this guy's girlfriend. He was yelling, "I LOVE you! Unlock the door!! I'm SORRY!!!". She kept driving for about a mile with him on the back. Yeah, it was about 10deg out..









LMAFO that is great good ol' ******* love.


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (90Carat)*

Only in america


----------



## techmonkey (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: (bastion72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bastion72* »_
That front wheel looks p-chopped to me.
How does one turn with wheels like that big?

+1 
I don't see any way possible for that wheel to turn.


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (TRANX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TRANX* »_
in my book that'll be doing it right









My only beef with that one is the exhaust large enough to stick the head of a toddler in. 
and a new one:










_Modified by dieselgirl at 11:44 AM 12-24-2007_


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (techmonkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *techmonkey* »_
+1 
I don't see any way possible for that wheel to turn.

IIRC he is on airbags.


----------



## techmonkey (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*

Ah. That would explain it.


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (satisfied)*


_Quote, originally posted by *satisfied* »_
of course the last resort of anyone losing an argument, nit pick the technical bits of someone's words. Winner > you.

I'm sorry i'm not in the 1000 post club. It's not nit picking. It's called making sense, which you did not. All i know is that i'm done arguing over something which is a personal preference. i'm not going to be the one to get a 130 page thread locked. Ignorant = you.


----------



## Motohip (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_We have a neighbor that drive a red 323 around her yard only - she uses it as a wheelbarrow.

That's so sad!









I'm gonna buy an R32 and do just that.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Lunker)*

Had to caption this one posted earlier: 








http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (J44KK0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J44KK0* »_









I wish I had taken a pic of the contraption i found at a junkyard. It was a Mk1 MR2 that someone had attached some kind of solid steel platform to. The front of the nose of the car was cut off, and the arm to raise it came out of the storage area. The platform sat just above the roof. The back bumper/lights were gone too. It was a shame to see that done to a low mileage car, but really cool. It obviously stopped running since it was scrapped.


----------



## 1.8 Terbo (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (techmonkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *techmonkey* »_
+1 
I don't see any way possible for that wheel to turn.

The only thing chopped is the drop. The 22" wheels are _real_. IIRC, that GTI is a Euro one (as in actually in Europe







) so chances are high that it is on airbags, and that the unchopped stance was not much higher anyways.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (92g60gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92g60gti* »_As previously stated. I have never in the automotive field or online in general conversation seen anybody refer to the lip as the rim. I'm sorry you went to NEIT and payed an obscene amount of money so you could go online and be "the man". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Again, thank you so much for realizing I am the man. No one notices nice things like that anymore. 
Look, stop attacking me personally for something so stupid, and let the thread continue as it should








More doing it wrong. Took these today:
















This car used to be lime green, and I'm sad that I missed that photo op
















CAR WARS! (little text reads "best cars in the universe")








GT, man. This ain't no base model here.








Blue Balls makes it so much funnier. The owner is in the tent and waved to us while we were taking the pic








EDIT for captions


_Modified by VDub2625 at 1:40 AM 12-25-2007_


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

More subtle than most, but parking that is doing it wrong (outside a local car show this summer)...


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (92g60gti)*

ouch


----------



## JosephTheRed (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

Hotness...


----------



## porschenvy (May 6, 2006)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_Again, thank you so much for realizing I am the man. No one notices nice things like that anymore. 

thank for informing us that you wear the pants, an also thank your friend for proving me wrong. 
also. you ruined my car. haha thanks. the end


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (JosephTheRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JosephTheRed* »_Hotness...

















seriously i want to know what the hells going on in peoples heads and what his conversations are like with his friends.


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

I shot this Harlequin Stang in a Wal-Mart Supercenter parking lot today with a new LG phone. Thing actually takes decent pics. 
-GP


----------



## Ben. (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (Green Panzer)*

What model is it? Well, It's a '49, '50, '51, '52, '53, '54, '55, '56, '57, '58' 59' automobile. It's a '60, '61, '62, '63, '64, '65, '66, '67, '68, '69, '70 automobile.


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Ben.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ben.* »_What model is it? Well, It's a '49, '50, '51, '52, '53, '54, '55, '56, '57, '58' 59' automobile. It's a '60, '61, '62, '63, '64, '65, '66, '67, '68, '69, '70 automobile.









I so love that song. 
Johnny Cash FTW


----------



## 03GTI4Me (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*

Doing it wrong _maintenance_ edition
















Stole this from T4R.org. Poor guy just bought it.


----------



## vuu16v2 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (03GTI4Me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03GTI4Me* »_Doing it wrong _maintenance_ edition









My first car looked just like that under its Buick 3.8L valve covers. The "doing it wrong" part was it was a hand-me-down from my mom.


----------



## kcn0113 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (VegasJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasJetta* »_I would rock the bears if they were 15's and painted black with red eyes...









like this?


----------



## matoo (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: (kcn0113)*

Final warning on the petty bickering. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Green Panzer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Green Panzer* »_I shot this Harlequin Stang in a Wal-Mart Supercenter parking lot today with a new LG phone. Thing actually takes decent pics. 
-GP

















I would have to say that is good quality
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
pictures that is.


----------



## jettajny (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (klaxed)*

Apparently this Bonneville SSE (NOT the SSEI with the supercharger) is so fast, it needs 4 hood pins...


----------



## jettajny (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (jettajny)*

I Honda to make Honda owners proud:


----------



## jettajny (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (jettajny)*

Oh, and one last one:


----------



## skitzo (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (kcn0113)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kcn0113* »_
like this?










clearly not black.


----------



## irsa76 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (jettajny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettajny* »_









Not only that but he can't even park it in the correct parking spot! About the only thing compact with that thing is the owner's brain.


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (skitzo)*


----------



## Martinus (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_

































I love it ... does it say "east" becuse its an eastern ( european ) car .








... opposed to







like the mclaren sponsor.

.
.
.



_Modified by Martinus at 11:09 AM 12-25-2007_


----------



## Martinus (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_










"I did a little colage work my self ... " from PCU.










_Modified by Martinus at 11:07 AM 12-25-2007_


----------



## dentinger (Nov 20, 2007)

hahaha
the boneville reminds me of modding the cars in GTA San Andreas


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: (03GTI4Me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03GTI4Me* »_Doing it wrong _maintenance_ edition
















Stole this from T4R.org. Poor guy just bought it.

what kind of engine is that with the came gears in the center.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (Jettavr666)*


----------



## uber_beetle (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: (bastion72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bastion72* »_
That front wheel looks p-chopped to me.
How does one turn with wheels like that big?

One does not.... One goes straight until one runs out of gas...


----------



## BMP_FTW (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

saw this while i was skating the other day.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (BMP_FTW)*

Infinity speakers: doing it right.
Infinity website: doing it wrong.
http://www.infinitysystems.com/car/default.aspx


----------



## 08StreetBob (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Jettavr666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettavr666* »_
what kind of engine is that with the came gears in the center. 

Toyota V6


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (Martinus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Martinus* »_








I love it ... does it say "east" becuse its an eastern ( european ) car .








... opposed to







like the mclaren sponsor.


probably, but then again, McLaren used to advertise with the "East" thing in countries where tobacco commercials were banned. kinda like Marlbroro had "motorsport" in the marlboro font on the Ferrari's


----------



## banovsky (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*









Sorry for the pic. My passenger was zooming in with my cell phone camera on the DVP in Toronto. It was a black and orange A8L — Complete with orange rockers, mirrors, and grille. I think it was supposed to look like that ABT Q7...but it just looked horrid. 
Words. Can. Not. Describe.









M!


----------



## Motohip (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: (jettajny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettajny* »_I Honda to make Honda owners proud:









Oh no...now we can't steal it...


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (Motohip)*

this thread will not stop
not even for santa


----------



## SiviK (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: (Motohip)*

I was finally able to recover a lost HD for this thread specifically. These pics were spawned from the hatred for the first F&F. *pics were taken on a Sony Digi8 camcorder circa 2000, excuse the graininess. 
Here is my friend's old Trans Am- code name, "White Rice"
RAM AIR induction








Full on LUVS brand bodykit








Dual cut out bumper with..... dual exhaust, a rarity in it's time.








Yes, that is a set of jack stands, and a piece of 2x6 wrapped in aluminum foil.... for aerodynamics.








A little wiser from the previous endeavor, this is my old 3rd gen Honda Civic Si- code name, "Wild Rice"
Blitz wide body kit








Custom Z3 vents








Full chrome in a can exhaust








Custom PVC Roll cage and cage mounted NAAWWWWZZZ!








Technics sound system








And lastly, same friend, new car, before leaving for college he gave his younger sister his car. Upon deliver, he told her, "Just 'cause it's free don't mean you won't have to pay."
Dodge Neon- code name, "General Leon"
Weapons of choice.








"Everything but the windows and tires!" What a waste of Racing Harts!
















Full set of stars and bars








Not bad for a few hours under the summer sun.








All 3 cars were driven on the street, the 2 "F&F" cars were taken to the local meets, and the Neon was driven around the hot spots.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (SiviK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SiviK* »_
Yes, that is a set of jack stands, and a piece of 2x6 wrapped in aluminum foil.... for aerodynamics.










Great! An adjustable wing!


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

post x-mas bump


----------



## Uk in NY (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (SiviK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SiviK* »_.








.

Makes me so wish I had a pic of the car me and my brother painted (with brushes) in a plucked chicken design ( a la Stroker Ace)
However as we were 11 and 13 and we drove it for a summer in local fields I could also argue that it was doing it right.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I love rattle can cars..!


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (Uk in NY)*

































































Not SOOO wrong, but kinda cool


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (matoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matoo* »_Final warning on the petty bickering. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Just want to remind everybody because it seems that people keep missing the warnings and then want to whine about it after the fact








and per rules:


----------



## 626818 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (banovsky)*

Oh come on, that's not the DVP!! I know because it appears that you are actually moving!! (Don Valley Parking lot, on most days!!)
I keed, I keed!!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Marshmallow Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marshmallow Man* »_









WTF? Was that a Mercedes W113 in a previous life?


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (PerL)*

Best bumper sticker ever:


----------



## JTuhkanen (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
WTF? Was that a Mercedes W113 in a previous life?

I read about that thing a while ago. It was made out of two W123 wagons and one Chrysler Imperial. Some finnish pensioner living in Florida made it.


_Modified by JTuhkanen at 10:47 PM 12-26-2007_


----------



## DubR337 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: (JTuhkanen)*

Theres no way the doods that slap card board and tape on their cars take themselves seriously. 
I would do it, but only as a joke...


----------



## jaredpgh (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_ 










every time i see a car like that i want to go up to the driver and say "hey buddy, is that a saturn?"


----------



## Captain Yar (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (jaredpgh)*

Here's my original contributions to this mother of a thread...
/apologiesforcrappycellphonepicsinadvance


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Tul Thams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tul Thams* »_









Noooo! Say it isn't so!!


----------



## banovsky (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (626818)*


_Quote, originally posted by *626818* »_Oh come on, that's not the DVP!! I know because it appears that you are actually moving!! (Don Valley Parking lot, on most days!!)
I keed, I keed!!










So true. I was once passed by a loaded gravel truck that was doing aprox. 145 kph in the fast lane, followed closely by his buddy in a matching POS dumper. 
Now I save my fun for the Bayview/Bloor off-ramp. Cheers —

M!


----------



## teutonicgoodness (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: (jeff1234)*

Holy crap, that is extra wrong.

_Quote, originally posted by *jeff1234* »_


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (teutonicgoodness)*

so many reposts


----------



## blakjetta (Sep 11, 2006)

_Modified by blakjetta at 3:14 PM 12-26-2007_


----------



## teutonicgoodness (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: (Motohip)*

We have all seen this before, but...


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (blakjetta)*


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_










cooling scoops?!?!?!


----------



## banovsky (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

At least it has a cage. I've always wondered, though: What IS a _Miata_?

M!


----------



## PineappleMonkey (Mar 2, 2000)

*Re: (Theoffspring99us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theoffspring99us* »_this thread will not stop
not even for santa


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (PineappleMonkey)*

Nice thread PineappleMonkey







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ironside_a (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: (banovsky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *banovsky* »_








Sorry for the pic. My passenger was zooming in with my cell phone camera on the DVP in Toronto. It was a black and orange A8L — Complete with orange rockers, mirrors, and grille. I think it was supposed to look like that ABT Q7...but it just looked horrid. 
Words. Can. Not. Describe.









M!

I've seen this car at Yonge & Eglinton! Thought I was seeing things...my first thought was that his other car must be a 911 GT3 RS and he wanted the cars to match...


----------



## Bauzen (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: (Motohip)*


----------



## Misfit (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: (T0oDamnFast)*

^^ sorry you fail at this. pulling a jet like that with a car = doing it right.


----------



## pirate golf (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (T0oDamnFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T0oDamnFast* »_









Wait... what?


----------



## Bauzen (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: (Misfit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Misfit* »_^^ sorry you fail at this. pulling a jet like that with a car = doing it right.

Fine... how about now


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (pirate golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pirate golf* »_
Wait... what?

agreed on that one








back on topic:


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgirl* »_
agreed on that one








back on topic:









is that the Ginsu Razr????


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (jaredpgh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaredpgh* »_
every time i see a car like that i want to go up to the driver and say "hey buddy, is that a saturn?"


----------



## eurospek. (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## renegadeofpunk03 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (eurospek1)*

re: crushing the civic....arguably doing it right* IMO
*only if they were actually caught in the act street racing


----------



## sslamed (Dec 30, 2006)

snapped this one on my way into work this morning..
he wanted to race off a light but i couldn't stop laughing and i'd rather not waste my time...


----------



## Dutchsider (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (Jetty!)*

Work Eurolines on the Failmobile???? !!!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_Had to caption this one posted earlier: 








http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## metaljim (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: (sslamed)*































HOLY **** I THINK I USED TO LIVE DOWN THE STREET FROM THAT GUY!!!!!!!!
i'm not joking! there was a yellow aerio sx just like that, dragon decals on the side, and yellow wheels. only he had a million aftermarket stickers on the back hatch, and none of that red "tint." the last time i saw him, he was packing boxes into his car and had removed all the rear stickers! maybe THAT'S where he moved to. this was about 2 and a half years ago, maybe less. wow.


----------



## OneLap (Feb 2, 2006)

There are two things wrong here. #1 - Trying to convey how wrong this image is with cxg231's camara phone.
#2 - The metallic lime green Geo Storm in the frame:


----------



## LethaOne (Aug 20, 2007)

That tree reminds me vaguely of the talking tree in the 'Ten Commandments' movie.


----------



## JolfinProgress (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*

http://providence.craigslist.o....html
Seriously, it's written on the Damed Truck.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (renegadeofpunk03)*


----------



## F Student (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (JolfinProgress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JolfinProgress* »_http://providence.craigslist.o....html
Seriously, it's written on the *Damed* Truck.


----------



## porschenvy (May 6, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (VA-Dubber)*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=mDkFKLk39b8


----------



## PineappleMonkey (Mar 2, 2000)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (porschenvy)*

^^^







^^^


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (porschenvy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *porschenvy* »_http://youtube.com/watch?v=mDkFKLk39b8









hahahaha...is that the german steven wright narrating the video







?
bill


----------



## metaljim (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (porschenvy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *porschenvy* »_http://youtube.com/watch?v=mDkFKLk39b8









ist diese kunst? Nr., das ist nicht kunst. der Kerl klingt Superbohren auch.


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (porschenvy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *porschenvy* »_http://youtube.com/watch?v=mDkFKLk39b8









that literally _hurt_ to watch.








and that's the laziest damn "artist" ever.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## olegg (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## olegg (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (olegg)*

_Modified by olegg at 11:33 PM 12-26-2007_


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

What's wrong with that one other than the odd wheel lock?
You do realize that these are/were used by the German Army as a rough equivalent to the Jeep/Humvee? That that's where the design ORIGINATED before yuppies got their hands on it?
That's doing it RIGHT.
Vinyl seats and all.


----------



## olegg (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (Buran)*

_Modified by olegg at 11:33 PM 12-26-2007_


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (olegg)*

I guess he realized his wrongness


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

Twice!


----------



## TOOOlowCOUPE (May 18, 2005)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*

WTF! bro....WTF!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucalucaluca* »_Sorry about this guys!!!










Just how many are "guys"?


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

Aren't they all guys?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (eurospek1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurospek1* »_









Mad Drop Yo!


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_Aren't they all guys?
 Nope!!


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (azn)*

I went to Jay Peak, VT - where they get about 350" of snow a year. I was there for a weekend and I saw this beauty parked in the lot. Mind you, the day before the area had gotten a foot of snow in a 24 hour period - and this was at a ski resort.








I am also pretty sure those were summer tires. They were definitely not snows.


----------



## davidchagrin (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (GTI 20v)*

red bull is not red. it's like the color of dirty water, or fuel.


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (Tul Thams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tul Thams* »_









At first I was thinking well I wouldn't do Chrome but to each their own, then I noticed the vents








And I seriously just teared with that Porsche crunch, give me the damn car I'll give you mine to crush wtf


----------



## Lupae3s (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (IDriveA96Passat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IDriveA96Passat* »_
Saw this at work a few months ago. I think it's a Rio, but can't remember.

Saw this in the dorm parking lot last year. A couple weeks later someone kicked it off.
oh, and sorry for the cell phone pics.

_Modified by IDriveA96Passat at 10:06 PM 10-24-2007_

is that picture of the saturn taken at connecticut or new hampshire. the car looks like it belongs to a friend of mine who had his muffler dragging for a while...


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (davidchagrin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidchagrin* »_red bull is not red. it's like the color of dirty water, or fuel.

Who were you responding too








great posts over the holiday! I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this thread. Oh and the GLI with the port holes made me tear up a lil.







And the R50 pulling the Jet was awesome, as was the 1-800-LEAVE-THE-USA Sticker


----------



## Motohip (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: (sump22)*


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (olegg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *olegg* »_









Flavor Flav fan maybe?


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (eurospek1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurospek1[








[img* »_]

Why wouldnt the cops take parts off these cars and just sell them instead of crushing the whole car without removing anything?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_
Who were you responding too









There's a little button in the title of the post; it sends you back to the post he replied to


----------



## WakeHead (Dec 7, 1999)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*

Futuristic outhouses with wheels from Japan...


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (audivwdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audivwdave* »_
Why wouldnt the cops take parts off these cars and just sell them instead of crushing the whole car without removing anything?

Because that could perpetuate more street racing... when the cops take possession of a vehicle, it's theirs to do with what they wish.


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_
Because that could perpetuate more street racing... when the cops take possession of a vehicle, it's theirs to do with what they wish.

Yeah, and i also believe that if you read the article on it that some of the parts on the cars were possibly stolen. I think i remember reading something about one of the motors or tranny's has the numbers taken off. There was more to it than just street racing alone when those cars were crushed...


----------



## vwgilly (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: (eurospek1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurospek1* »_










Hi, my name is vwgilly, may I interest you in a fine meal of surf and turf?


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (92g60gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92g60gti* »_
Yeah, and i also believe that if you read the article on it that some of the parts on the cars were possibly stolen. I think i remember reading something about one of the motors or tranny's has the numbers taken off. There was more to it than just street racing alone when those cars were crushed...
Don't know about the stolen parts, but in CA they will crush your car simply for street racing.


----------



## DurtyBunny (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









Because nothing says "fast" like 150lb wheels and a wing that extends from your trunk lid to ABOVE your roof line...


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Who the heck is Jesus Chris?


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_Who the heck is Jesus Chris?









Apparently, this guy.


----------



## Robin (Jul 25, 2000)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*

Probably posted somewhere in 134 pages, but whatev.








-R


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

I know I've read every page in this thread .. yet somehow I never thought about this.
The full story is a true "doing it wrong."
Suffice it to say: Guy holding helmet looking dismayed just wrecked Porsche at the end of an AutoCross. Wasn't his car, was his fault.


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Robin)*

Taken on the streets of buffalo a few years ago- the Dodge Shadow dumpster! Perfect use for one of these cars.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Troike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Troike* »_
Suffice it to say: Guy holding helmet looking dismayed just wrecked Porsche at the end of an AutoCross. Wasn't his car, was his fault.








At first I thought he hit the Celica, but the damage looked funny. Then I realized everything else!


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (Troike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Troike* »_I know I've read every page in this thread .. yet somehow I never thought about this.
The full story is a true "doing it wrong."
Suffice it to say: Guy holding helmet looking dismayed just wrecked Porsche at the end of an AutoCross. Wasn't his car, was his fault.

Holy crap!


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

There was a thread about it, I believe in the R32 forum.


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (SuperGroove)*

Can't remember if I posted this: My sister's Jetta after hitting a parked Holiday Inn van. The grille was stuck at that angle. An hours time, some touch-up paint, a pry bar, zip ties, and some washers, good as new!


----------



## clock (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (renegadeofpunk03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *renegadeofpunk03* »_re: crushing the civic....arguably doing it right* IMO
*only if they were actually caught in the act street racing

Wouldn't giving it to a needy family instead of crushing it be arguably the right thing to do?


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (SuperGroove)*


----------



## SebringMGB (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: (Jetty!)*

Screwing up the corkscrew = Doing it wrong


















_Modified by SebringMGB at 2:48 PM 12-27-2007_


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (SebringMGB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SebringMGB* »_Screwing up the corkscrew = Doing it wrong


I'll do that in Forza occasionally.


----------



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (Troike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Troike* »_I know I've read every page in this thread .. yet somehow I never thought about this.
The full story is a true "doing it wrong."
Suffice it to say: Guy holding helmet looking dismayed just wrecked Porsche at the end of an AutoCross. Wasn't his car, was his fault.


Full story?


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

_Quote, originally posted by *the_marcus* »_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

this one made me chuckle


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

^^ Those stickers are there to prevent you from seing the fail that is driving that thing.


----------



## rovetherr (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Interesting, sort of like Failoflague


----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (rovetherr)*

^^^ oh my


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (20DYNAMITE07)*


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_









what's wrong with this? they're all over korea and serve their purpose well.


----------



## SpOOkyRollerDisco (Apr 9, 2003)




----------



## suareezay (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## alexwh0 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: (suareezay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suareezay* »_..

At first glance I thought that was this: 








Sadly...it is not.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (silvERia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvERia* »_
what's wrong with this? they're all over korea and serve their purpose well.

What's wrong? Something about mobile execution chambers doesn't sit well with me. That's just my opinion.


----------



## AE2058 (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: (Jetty!)*

]


----------



## SebringMGB (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
What's wrong? Something about mobile execution chambers doesn't sit well with me. That's just my opinion.

http://www.usatoday.com/news/w...x.htm
Info for those of us, like me, who arent aware of how bad it would be if one of those pulled up to our house.
*Just read it, feel free to NOT inject you opinion on it into this thread and get it locked*


----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (SebringMGB)*

Back on topic...
The ultimate doing it wrong?
http://www.daleholley.com/nissan.htm


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

*Re: (alexwh0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alexwh0* »_
At first glance I thought that was this: 








Sadly...it is not. 

Still, it looks amazing


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
What's wrong? Something about mobile execution chambers doesn't sit well with me. That's just my opinion.

didn't know, in korea those are just mobile bases of operation for riot police.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: (20DYNAMITE07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20DYNAMITE07* »_Back on topic...
The ultimate doing it wrong?
http://www.daleholley.com/nissan.htm







































Don't know if this one made it:

















EDIT: Alright 135!!


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

*Re: (geofftii2002)*

^^ MONEY! great addition


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

I hope I didnt post these already
























My friend took these two..


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (audivwdave)*

15 traffic lights at one intersection, all hung on wires...








Must be really fun to watch when it gets windy.








Has PADOT ever heard of things like multi-direction traffic lights, put up on poles?


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

that's PENNDOT to you sir







...and PENNDOT can't find it's own ass with two hands & a flashlight








bill


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (audivwdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audivwdave* »_









That reminds me of a Honda Fit parked in a cart corral.


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
That reminds me of a Honda Fit parked in a cart corral.


I used to do that with my Beetle back in college on our 2:30 a.m. Wal-Mart runs.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*

When VWvortex/TCL is doing it wrong:
*Apache/1.3.29 Server at status.rely.net Port 80*


----------



## eighty 2 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re:*

















I'm heading down to D.C. today and I;ll make sure to take my camera. I know I'll see some stupid people/cars today


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (Jetty!)*

learn to read chinese, it says "COURT" so it makes perfect sense

_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (VWRulez)*

Do someone know what this car is?








EDIT: I'll post the rear end of the car tomorrow, it'll bring tears to your eyes










_Modified by VWRulez at 9:37 PM 12-29-2007_


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Re: (eighty 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eighty 2* »_I'm heading down to D.C. today and I;ll make sure to take my camera. I know I'll see some stupid people/cars today









Yes, everyone is stupid, but passing on the shoulder, a complete hatred of turn signals, and tailgating isn't normally camera worthy.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_
Yes, everyone is stupid, but passing on the shoulder, a complete hatred of turn signals, and tailgating isn't normally camera worthy.

In fact it sounds like my normal commute.
Have I posted this before? The front end had lips


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (VWRulez)*

Is that an Imprezza?


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

damn man u good








possibly the worst conversion i've seen...
















I always think these things look great stock without any mod, but I guess some think differently


----------



## looking4vr (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

It looks like an impreza wagon to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (20DYNAMITE07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20DYNAMITE07* »_The ultimate doing it wrong?
http://www.daleholley.com/nissan.htm 

Hell, no, that is doing it RIGHT. That is one of the best-written, funniest, and most revered columns ever about the sport compact scene. It is the _anti-FnF_. It's the most stunning condemnation of the entire street racing scene ever put to print. I love it!


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: (geofftii2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geofftii2002* »_










What did I miss here? Is it because there's a large man in a tiny car?


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (20DYNAMITE07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20DYNAMITE07* »_Back on topic...
The ultimate doing it wrong?
http://www.daleholley.com/nissan.htm
















That was super.. bout the only way to put that car in the 14's..


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (bastion72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bastion72* »_What did I miss here? Is it because there's a large man in a tiny car?

Apparently you missed the last frame, where the large man falls down trying to get out of the car.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_15 traffic lights at one intersection, all hung on wires...







Must be really fun to watch when it gets windy.








Has PADOT ever heard of things like multi-direction traffic lights, put up on poles?









I design traffic signals for a living, and I don't entirely see what's wrong with that. Mast arms are difficult and expensive with wide roadways because the arms have to be in the 50-70 foot long range, which starts to cause difficult structural problems, especially when dealing with the wind loads. I myself have worked on a design for an intersection with 15 seperate heads on span wires, it works just fine, and its by far the most economical method.


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Chmeeee)*

This thread, I'm afraid, might be getting stale. It started out as a funny thing with lots of cars that almost anyone would find to be ridiculous, but it's degenerated to a point where we're nitpicking about everything, including traffic lights mounted using perfectly acceptable methods, the angle or distance from which a picture was taken (I'm not a professional photographer, but I will continue to use my camera and show people the pictures), people parking 5 degrees off of parallel with the lines, and installing wheels with what is judged to be the wrong offset by a couple millimeters.
I hate to suggest it, but might it be best to let it die quietly?


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue70beetle* »_
I hate to suggest it, but might it be best to let it die quietly?









Perhaps this has run its course








Lets see if this doesn't meet the fate of the http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif from TCL shenanigens (patiently waits for it







). Hopefully it can be revived with new wrongness later on...


----------



## tpod (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (abawp)*

i always wanted to do this to one of my beaters


----------



## mycarsux (Dec 1, 2005)

If this thread dies, I would just like to send a heart felt "Thank You" to all of those that contributed. It's been a blast.
Good night.
Bagel fight.


----------



## CK98Beeetle (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

I agree. I think it's dumb. While it may be economical, it looks like sh*t. And nicer towns and citiies don't "hang" lights. They do have huge poles. And I live in Murfreesboro TN, and all the lights there are hung, and it makes it look like a poor city i think. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_15 traffic lights at one intersection, all hung on wires...







Must be really fun to watch when it gets windy.








Has PADOT ever heard of things like multi-direction traffic lights, put up on poles?


----------



## SebringMGB (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: (CK98Beeetle)*









The headlights in the caparo T1 are:








Im sorry, but couldnt they put something a little less archeic in there? I mean, ther are a number of far superior street legal lights available.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue70beetle* »_This thread, I'm afraid, might be getting stale. It started out as a funny thing with lots of cars that almost anyone would find to be ridiculous, but it's degenerated to a point where we're nitpicking about everything, including traffic lights mounted using perfectly acceptable methods, the angle or distance from which a picture was taken (I'm not a professional photographer, but I will continue to use my camera and show people the pictures), people parking 5 degrees off of parallel with the lines, and installing wheels with what is judged to be the wrong offset by a couple millimeters.
I hate to suggest it, but might it be best to let it die quietly?



























_Modified by Jetty! at 9:43 PM 12-29-2007_


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (SebringMGB)*










wtf right?


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_











QFT


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (SebringMGB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SebringMGB* »_Im sorry, but couldnt they put something a little less archeic in there? I mean, ther are a number of far superior street legal lights available.

Actually, that's quite cool. Using standard-size 7" round lights makes replacement really cheap and easy. Plus, Cibié E-code headlamps are widely recognized as among the best in the business.
Unfortunately, standard-sized headlamps (in the USA, "sealed beams") are a lost art. In recent years, American trucks tend to surround them with lots of unpainted plastic, making them look obviously inferior to "aero" headlamps.


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

Doing it wrong Slovenia edition:


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: (eurocco)*

in keeping with the honduh badges on dubs tradition, i present to you this "winner" from socal euro 2007 (sorry brandon):
The look:
















The Reaction:
















oh, and i'd like to mention that it's



















_Modified by amerikanzero at 5:14 AM 12-30-2007_


----------



## EnIgMa '06 (May 13, 2004)

*Re: (eurocco)*

I saw a beat old Dodge Neon today with the crossed flags Corvette emblem in place of the Dodge emblem








To quote my friend Alex, "It must have had mad torqs."


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (CK98Beeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CK98Beeetle* »_ And nicer towns and citiies don't "hang" lights. They do have huge poles. And I live in Murfreesboro TN, and all the lights there are hung, and it makes it look like a poor city i think. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I agree. I hate how there have been lights on poles all along MT Blvd, and they're still covered in plastic, with the old cracked up lights on wires hanging in front of the poles. 
The construction in this city is useless.








-SAV
PS: I've already done my "DIW" post with the 5-Series Mustang.


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (SAVdub)*

Spotted this beaut today.








Yay top of a page for me.










_Modified by klaxed at 10:24 PM 12-29-2007_


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (klaxed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blaxed* »_









If they left off that "D" on the side window sticker, it would've been the perfect car for "Disco Stu"!


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (SAVdub)*

Here is a major example of doing it wrong. To make a long story short:
-Friend sells her beloved running clean-bodied 80Q with some issues to a kid on a local forum for $500. He says he will fix it up and not wreck it.
-Kid still owed her $300 and she had the title, lesson learned.
-Kid takes it to a local offroad spot, demolishes it, abandons it there after rolling it, lets her know a while later.
-Massive thread starts on said forum. Cops know about the car, it's in her name, and nobody wants unwanted attention drawn to the spot where off-roaders are currently tolerated. 
-Kid pays money, gets title, says car has been moved.
-Car is still sitting there a month later, *visible from one of the major roads going into Buffalo, not 5 minutes from downtown* 
The kid is long gone from the forum, and car keeps losing more parts and it looks like a few trucks have been smashing away at it. It would have been a great car for someone.








A few months ago:










_Modified by jettagli1991 at 9:55 AM 12-30-2007_


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (jettagli1991)*

Need to log in to see the before pic, but I have wanted an 80Q for a while now


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (klaxed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *klaxed* »_Spotted this beaut today.








Yay top of a page for me.









Kinda looks like 228th and BEH.


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_Need to log in to see the before pic, but I have wanted an 80Q for a while now









Not showing up for you? It's hosted on my photobucket.
Craigslist 'vette:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (jettagli1991)*

It's linked as an attachment on NYspeed.com.


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

Oops. Fixed.


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_









Is that "Skinny" Oprah?


----------



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)

look at this....
http://youtube.com/watch?v=4RNL4V3mRfs


_Modified by Dozier at 9:38 AM 12-30-2007_


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: (Dozier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dozier* »_look at this....
http://youtube.com/watch?v=4RNL4V3mRfs

Nothing wrong there, thats actually pretty funny.


----------



## Drivethrufinch (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (Dozier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dozier* »_look at this....
http://youtube.com/watch?v=4RNL4V3mRfs

_Modified by Dozier at 9:38 AM 12-30-2007_

That is pretty good.


----------



## Mars Noble (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: (Drivethrufinch)*

My end of the year contribution:
















Saw this at the Wisp Ski Resort in western Maryland this week. It was in the same spot for 2 days. Maybe there's more leave in the intercooler. Best part about the car was the sticker on the trunk...ELEGANTE TUNING...Nice touch.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (jettagli1991)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettagli1991* »_
A few months ago:









_Modified by jettagli1991 at 9:55 AM 12-30-2007_

I wanna see and pic no worky!







The link is to http://nyspeed.com/forums/atta...30351


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (amerikanzero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amerikanzero* »_in keeping with the honduh badges on dubs tradition, i present to you this "winner" from socal euro 2007 (sorry brandon):
The look:










Speaking of doing it wrong, is the tire on backwards


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JOHNS92JETTA* »_
Speaking of doing it wrong, is the tire on backwards


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

how dumb do you have to be to put a TypeARRR sticker on a euro


----------



## FuzzyFish (Jun 19, 2007)

For those not on NYSpeed that can't see it.









I really, really, really liked that car too and knew it was doomed as soon as I found out who "bought" it. I cried.


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

*Re: (FuzzyFish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FuzzyFish* »_For those not on NYSpeed that can't see it.









I really, really, really liked that car too and knew it was doomed as soon as I found out who "bought" it. I cried.









Sure that's the same car? The overturned one has black lower body cladding, it's body color on this one. 
-GP


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Green Panzer)*

What pic are you looking at? Both have unpsinted bumpers and loower trim in the pics I'm seeing. In the overturned pic, much has been stollen and you can see some red under where there USED to be trim


----------



## PineappleMonkey (Mar 2, 2000)

*Re: (StormChaser)*

Over 500,000 views


----------



## RedShift127 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: (PineappleMonkey)*









This is an original L88. I wish I hadn't seen this. Now I feel unclean.
http://jacksonville.craigslist....html 

_Modified by RedShift127 at 4:30 PM 12-30-2007_


_Modified by RedShift127 at 4:30 PM 12-30-2007_


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_What pic are you looking at? Both have unpsinted bumpers and loower trim in the pics I'm seeing. In the overturned pic, much has been stollen and you can see some red under where there USED to be trim









I think whoever bought the car painted the lower bodyside panels black, to match the bumpers. I've never seen an Audi 80/90 with fully black lower bodyside panels, so it had to be a custom job... and not a very good one, so that's why the original red paint is showing underneath.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Green Panzer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Green Panzer* »_
Sure that's the same car? The overturned one has black lower body cladding, it's body color on this one. 
-GP

Yeah, between the rocker and molding is red, and on the rolled car, it's black. Did Audi use cladding painted body color, that's been taken off?


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_Yeah, between the rocker and molding is red, and on the rolled car, it's black. Did Audi use cladding painted body color, that's been taken off?

I just answered your question. It was a custom paint job (probably spray paint) by the car's purchaser/ruiner.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
I just answered your question. It was a custom paint job (probably spray paint) by the car's purchaser/ruiner.


We posted at just about the same time


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

I noticed that too, he must have painted the bottoms of the doors since he bought it. Judging by the fall colors, that before picture was taken maybe 2 months ago when he bought it. That car had a hell of a lot of new parts in it too.


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_
Kinda looks like 228th and BEH.

Yup yup.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (klaxed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *klaxed* »_Yup yup.

Always go that way to Costco.


----------



## hd_mk2 (Jun 3, 2004)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hd_mk2 (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: (SAVdub)*


----------



## TUVapprovedDUBS (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (hd_mk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hd_mk2* »_









what kind of person would do such a thing http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

Saw this gem in Target


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (RedShift127)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedShift127* »_








This is an original L88. I wish I hadn't seen this. Now I feel unclean.
http://jacksonville.craigslist....html 

_Modified by RedShift127 at 4:30 PM 12-30-2007_

_Modified by RedShift127 at 4:30 PM 12-30-2007_

I just looked up the value of that vette in the CPI book, $81000 in orig shape. Only 80 of these 427 4spds were ever made, i hate vettes but this was a very very very rare car


----------



## Lawl Master (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (RedShift127)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedShift127* »_








This is an original L88. I wish I hadn't seen this. Now I feel unclean.
http://jacksonville.craigslist....html 

_Modified by RedShift127 at 4:30 PM 12-30-2007_

_Modified by RedShift127 at 4:30 PM 12-30-2007_

That car in its current state is about as rare as me chucking a hand grenade in an open top miata. Its custom is all.


----------



## SebringMGB (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: (Lawl Master)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lawl Master* »_
That car in its current state is about as rare as me chucking a hand grenade in an open top miata. Its custom is all.









You chuck hand grenades into open-top miatas often?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*

now its jacked up with a kit and huge blower


----------



## vuu16v2 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RingsRuleALL* »_
I just looked up the value of that vette in the CPI book, $81000 in orig shape. Only 80 of these 427 4spds were ever made, i hate vettes but this was a very very very rare car

I wonder how many were drop-tops? Every year at prom, the court got carted around the track before the game in a parade of Corvettes. It's small-town Ohio, so I guess that's what passes as "classy", but I've digressed. Anyhoo, amid the mostly pathetic mid-70's examples out there was one red on red w/ a white top (IIRC, this was pushing 20 years ago now







) w/ the 427 plaque on the oh so tasteful hood-bulge. Can't really remember if it was one of the lone sticks out there or not. I'm going to remember it as a 4-speed because, well, I doubt anyone can prove me wrong to ruin my memories.








It was _the_ coveted ride-around-the-track car for the few on the court _and_ really into cars. I distinctly remember it being shuffled to the back of the line before they started 'round because our senior running back said a sophmore wasn't worthy. Immature, yes, but at 18 it was like sweet poetry.


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

BMW 5 series focus


----------



## jaredpgh (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*

http://money.cnn.com/2007/12/3...n=yes
this counts, right?
happy new year to everyone who posted in this thread. it's in my top 5 CL favorites.
don't drink and drive tonight either, don't want to see pics of you or your car here tomorrow.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (jaredpgh)*
















...but with all due respect to the Vortexer who installed the HIDs above, he tested them, saw his mistake and promptly turned them over. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TabulaVicious (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (JimmyD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Download_Complete* »_
I run a Ford Focus ZX3 with Bridgestone Potenza S-03 Pole Positions all year round in Chicago. If you need AWD that badly, I think you need a high performance driving course more.


_Quote, originally posted by *Download_Complete* »_
So do I, and I still run the Focus with summer tires. You name it....Wisconsin, upstate NY, central Iowa, Minnesota....the Focus sees it all. And did it occur to you that they make these things called snow tires? Makes cars like the M3 and the Miata perfectly livable. Your ancestors made it through winter on RWD, you know.


_Quote, originally posted by *Download_Complete* »_I would bring....

....another car. My Focus is running summer tires, and at anything more than a light dusting, its useless. If you hit ANY snow/ice, you won't be able to get traction.
Its why I have the F150 on permanent standby.


----------



## DIAF (Sep 17, 2005)

Someone has a man-crush on Download_Complete


----------



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (DIAF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DIAF* »_Someone has a man-crush on Download_Complete

As well as doing a nice job of ruining an otherwise enjoyable thread.


----------



## skitzo (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (FujiTekniques)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FujiTekniques* »_
As well as doing a nice job of ruining an otherwise enjoyable thread.

so youre not denying it?


----------



## Apollo-Soyuz 1975 (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (FujiTekniques)*

Excellent member TabulaRasa. Always adds to the discussion; never craps the bed.


_Modified by Apollo-Soyuz 1975 at 6:27 PM 1-1-2008_


----------



## crashsublime (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: (Apollo-Soyuz 1975)*









Sorry about the crappy cellphone picture. Saw this at the gas station last night. The guy was giving me a







when I was laughing and taking a picture of his car.


----------



## DIAF (Sep 17, 2005)

Ok, so a TCL member searching for a Miata...go figure.
Here's what I found, uber-rare FWD edition. Sadly, cars.com returns a number of Miatas listed as FWD.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (TabulaVicious)*

There is quite a bit of doing it wrong with those Download_Complete posts.


----------



## gill2003 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (Jetty!)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgLYZHN78Kk
Only on page 17 so far, so dunno if its already been posted!


----------



## pirate golf (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (gill2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gill2003* »_[omitted video]
Only on page 17 so far, so dunno if its already been posted!

That poor little baby.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (gill2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gill2003* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgLYZHN78Kk
Only on page 17 so far, so dunno if its already been posted!

Car related??


----------



## sticks (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Car related??

the dancer was wearing speedcats?


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_Always go that way to Costco.









Costco is a good cheap place to eat.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (klaxed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *klaxed* »_Costco is a good cheap place to eat.









Hell yeah it is. $1.50 for a hot dog or polish dog, and a 20oz pop FTW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ben. (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (klaxed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *klaxed* »_
Costco is a good cheap place to eat.









It's especially cheap when you work the graveyard shift stocking the food isles. College jobs FTW!


----------



## fonyx (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: (Ben.)*


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (fonyx)*


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (fonyx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fonyx* »_









hahahaha


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Jetty!)*

Are you guys ready for this?!

Button Hearse:
















































I guess gluing a bunch of sh*t to your car makes it "art".
Button Car








































"Cootie"... WTF??
















































"Booga"
















































Cork Truck (must have drank a lot of wine in order to create this...) Maybe it floats
















































"Groovalicious Purple Princess of Peace"...








































Brickmobile
















































"Glass Quilt"
















































Circuit Board Truck
































"Home on the Strange"
































Pez Car - I wonder if these things get ripped off all the time. Also, they probably greate a great coefficient of drag
















































This one I actually like - Mirrormobile
















































More to come...


_Modified by Jetty! at 2:16 PM 1-2-2008_


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_











someone needs a wax


----------



## EnIgMa '06 (May 13, 2004)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

lol @ hippies. That brick one is actually kinda tight looking.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (EnIgMa '06)*

Guess there arent any artists here? I would say doing an art-car is doing it RIGHT. lol Guess I'm one of those "damn hippies"


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_Guess there arent any artists here? I would say doing an art-car is doing it RIGHT. lol Guess I'm one of those "damn hippies"
















I like the art cars as well. But I DO NOT endorse hairy women.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (StormChaser)*

I've always wondered why all of those "art" cars come from USA, but nothing quite like it anywhere else in the western world? I know some trucks, mostly in Buddhist countries, have some of the same treatment, but you don't see anything like it anywhere else. I wonder why?
I once bought some 70's R&T magazines at a used magazine store, and I remember the mirrored Buick from one of those magazines. Yep, it was around in the 70s as well, same wheels and everything.


----------



## alleghenyman (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: (Jetty!)*

Talk about a "penis car."

_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_











_Modified by alleghenyman at 2:42 PM 1-2-2008_


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd still wreck it.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_
I like the art cars as well. But I DO NOT endorse hairy women.









haha. The sad fact is that, especially during non-bikini season, most women will let the forrest get out of control every one in a while...that wont stop me one bit...never has, never will.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_
I like the art cars as well. But I DO NOT endorse hairy women.









Or the cork suits... Come on guys, think about how much weight they are adding







It's so wrong...








"Magic City Golden Transit"

















































Spoon Truck(where does someone even get this idea...)
















































"Rocky Roadster" 








































This picture looked bad at first... 








"Doll Car"








You're next Honey.
































"Thorny Rock and Roll" BMW 2002 (CL favorite!)








































"Mad Cad"
















































Penny Van (another matching outfit) This guy is a bit weird.
























Guess he has not money to fix that cracked taillamp
















Jungle Bug Truck








































More to come...


_Modified by Jetty! at 2:49 PM 1-2-2008_


----------



## Samson (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_Are you guys ready for this?!
"Home on the Strange"










Heh... The Adobe. Only $179!











_Modified by Samson at 2:04 PM 1-2-2008_


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_
haha. The sad fact is that, especially during non-bikini season, most women will let the forrest get out of control every one in a while...that wont stop me one bit...never has, never will.
















i think i just puke a bit in my mouth


----------



## LethaOne (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_
haha. The sad fact is that, especially during non-bikini season, most women will let the forrest get out of control every one in a while...that wont stop me one bit...never has, never will.
















I think I'm going to be sick...


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)

It's like free dental floss.


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: (rico_arg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_
someone needs a wax









Ok, that made me spew my screen with soda


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_









do I smell a new enzodude, or moshzilla?


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_










Can you say... CREEPY?


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_
do I smell a new enzodude, or moshzilla?

















Spoonman!


----------



## justinfl (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (rico_arg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_

Can you say... CREEPY?

it's like a creepier version of the free candy van...


----------



## ginster_gtivr6 (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_
haha. The sad fact is that, especially during non-bikini season, most women will let the forrest get out of control every one in a while...that wont stop me one bit...never has, never will.


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (ginster_gtivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster_gtivr6* »_


----------



## Tetzuoe (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Jetty!)*

OK, the baby doll car... kind of freaks me out... -backs away slowly-


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_










BMW owners seem to think they have the right to park absolutely anywhere.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (AZGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZGolf* »_
BMW owners seem to think they have the right to park absolutely anywhere.

Mercedes Benz?
But the same applies to BMW drivers... only difference being that MB drivers CANT park.










_Modified by Preppy at 3:56 PM 1-2-2008_


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_









This is really doing it wrong. An '80s Maserati that isn't on fire.








The Olds is sweet though!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_









The pennies must be worth more than the van they're attached to.


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Anyone remember simon woodstock the skateboarder? He had a whole suit made out of pennies haha.


----------



## jimmy_wheels (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re:*

Uncle Rico, is that you?


























_Modified by jimmy_wheels at 5:32 PM 1-2-2008_


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Re: (jimmy_wheels)*

Looks neat, but where else am I going to post these pictures? 
















Keeping this thread alive!


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Samson)*

Fruitmobile








































Yarn Car
















































"Caulk It" (Looks like someone played a little too much Oregon Trail)
















































"Versatile"
















































"Typical Dutch Art Car"








































House-Boat-Car
























"Colt Mobile"
















































"TV Truck"
















































"Pico de Gallo"
















[IMGhttp://www.artcaragency.com/images/3-aPDG57PicoDeGallo.jpg][/IMG] 
























"Mirror Image"
































"Toyboata" !!
















































"Titanic"








































More to come... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: (Jetty!)*

how are art cars doing it wrong? this train derailed pages ago.


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (Lawl Master)*

i actually like this.


----------



## Import_RaGe (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: (audiphile)*

Enough of the damn art cars, we get it, people are weird!


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (independent77)*










Some one is really really XXX or virgin


----------



## btruby1 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (Samson)*

http://ejoh.zmolklife.com/fs/t....html


_Quote »_
One of the most feared criminals in Norway has been arrested. He has been called the poo-poo terrorist because he has vandalized his victim’s cars with, that’s right, human "****".


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (btruby1)*

^^^^^


----------



## sun chips (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (Import_RaGe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Import_RaGe* »_Enough of the damn art cars, we get it, people are weird!









Word.

These serve their own purpose, albeit not really the purpose of the enthusiast. I got a few laughs out of the owners in their little photoshoots though. I would say they definitely aren't doing it wrong, because it's clear from the pictures how seriously they take these things, and how much thought has been put in to them (unlike zip-tied-on unpainted bumpers and spoilers on FWD cars).

Keepin' it going
 






_Modified by sun chips at 8:12 PM 1-2-2008_


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Lawl Master)*

i dont think i get what you meant by that? was it sarcastic or none? lol That car was rare and worth alot of money for such an ugly chunk of fiberglass, sadly i work at a corvette shop and have a living breathing vette history book as a boss, it was rare and it was never worth 200k like that retard says in his ad.
I meant 80 _convertable_ 427 435hp 4spds


----------



## vwgilly (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_haha. The sad fact is that, especially during non-bikini season, most women will let the forrest get out of control every one in a while...that wont stop me one bit...never has, never will.
















Finally another real man here on TCL. Few of us are here. Most worry about pointy knees and fingernail polish matching the toes.


----------



## sun chips (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (vwgilly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgilly* »_
Finally another real man here on TCL. Few of us are here. Most worry about pointy knees and fingernail polish matching the toes.


Represent ! To me it's not the most attractive thing in the world, but it's a sign that the girl can probably hold a conversation. Good reference to the Honda's? thread too with the pointy knees BTW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 251 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (sun chips)*

Enough with the art cars. I took this last week; the Touareg (test)driver was definitely doing it wrong:
















There was no one in the car, just some foot prints back up to the road.


----------



## 73notch (Apr 5, 2005)

mirror car was pretty neato


----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
"Rocky Roadster" 









_Modified by Jetty! at 2:49 PM 1-2-2008_

I used to live down the street from this guy. Never thought I'd see the thing online.


----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (73notch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *73notch* »_mirror car was pretty neato

I remember seeing a mirrored 356 in Excellence I believe...either way that car was cool looking.


----------



## rorofast (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_Looks neat, but where else am I going to post these pictures? 
















Keeping this thread alive!

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
"Rocky Roadster" 










Waste of a perfectly good '72. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## PineappleMonkey (Mar 2, 2000)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue70beetle* »_
Waste of a perfectly good '72. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


who cares theres thousands of them to pick from anyways.. let someone have some fun with theirs.


----------



## Wagon mafya (Apr 1, 2007)

heres the link http://chicago.craigslist.org/....html


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Import_RaGe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Import_RaGe* »_Enough of the damn art cars, we get it, people are weird!









Why don't you shut up and contribute then? Some people seem to enjoy it, so why don't you just relax?
Would you rather see more crappy Hondas and Nissans with bodykits and coffee can mufflers? As if we don't see enough of that every day...
In my opinion, many of them are doing it terribly wrong, just as the SEMA Hummer or other way overdone vehicles. Just because the creator thinks it looks great and may have spent a lot of time/effort/money on it doesn't just give it a free pass and make it "art" in my book, just like a SEMA abomination doesn't either. You people and your double standards...








If you don't agree just move on.


_Quote, originally posted by *sun chips* »_
Word.

These serve their own purpose, albeit not really the purpose of the enthusiast. I got a few laughs out of the owners in their little photoshoots though. I would say they definitely aren't doing it wrong, because it's clear from the pictures how seriously they take these things, and how much thought has been put in to them (unlike zip-tied-on unpainted bumpers and spoilers on FWD cars).


Still doing it WRONG.


_Modified by Jetty! at 11:15 PM 1-2-2008_


----------



## sun chips (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (Jetty!)*

Im sorry, speaking of double standards, I missed where your contribution to this thread came in?
Going by the rules you seem to feel apply to this thread, here is my contribution.
 
ya weiner 

_Modified by sun chips at 11:28 PM 1-2-2008_


_Modified by sun chips at 11:30 PM 1-2-2008_


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (sun chips)*

I'm sorry but I'm pretty sure that's already been posted







if you're going to be a smartass.


----------



## alwArzlolzoring (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: (sun chips)*

I love seeing people doing it wrong. Makes me feel good inside.


----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jetty!)*

saw a late 90's explorer with two big decals on the back. one read "turbo" and the other read "gas saver"


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_Looks neat, but where else am I going to post these pictures? 
















Keeping this thread alive!

actually Romero Britto is a pretty famous Artist and me and my wife own one of his pieces, wish I could own that car!
http://www.britto.com/


----------



## Cptn. SenseofDirection (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_Looks neat, but where else am I going to post these pictures? 
















Keeping this thread alive!

that is sick. reminds me of the bmw art cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
someone should do the bricks on an old volvo wagon. it would be quite literal


----------



## alwArzlolzoring (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: (alwArzlolzoring)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alwArzlolzoring* »_I love seeing people doing it wrong. Makes me feel good inside.

x2. well put http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ESBVWs (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tttomm88* »_saw a early 90's explorer with two big decals on the back. one read "turbo" and the other read "gas saver"

X2 wish we had a camera with us










_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
















Keeping this thread alive!


i must agree and say this is a peice of art in two ways 1 being the rs4 is perhaps the best and most versitile everyday car ever made and 2. the art work on the car is by a top notch artist and is a very nice peice of work ...i wouldnt choose to put it on a car but by putting the 2 together it really is a museum peice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Roadhog_ (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Re: (ESBVWs)*

This thread needs less hippy art and more rice art.


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Roadhog_)*

Art cars suck.
Back OT.








-GP


----------



## crushkilldestroy1 (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Green Panzer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Green Panzer* »_Art cars suck.
Back OT.








-GP

This is so not doing it wrong. 
Does anyone have any photos of the old Rolls Royce on a lifted Chevy frame? That thing ruled.


----------



## JosephTheRed (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: Re: (crushkilldestroy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crushkilldestroy* »_
This is so not doing it wrong. 


I think I like it...


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

*Re: Re: (JosephTheRed)*

It was a nice '76 V8/4spd Cobra II before being dropped onto a Jeep frame. Not that I'm a Mustang II geek, but that was a rare car and I suppose I would have preferred it in stock form. But hey.
-GP


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

*Re: Re: (crushkilldestroy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crushkilldestroy* »_
Does anyone have any photos of the old Rolls Royce on a lifted Chevy frame? That thing ruled.

This one? 








-GP


----------



## crushkilldestroy1 (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Green Panzer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Green Panzer* »_
This one? 








-GP

Wow. Surprisingly, no. Apparently there's at least two of these out there, which makes life even more awesome.


----------



## 99 Dixie Dub (Jan 9, 2007)

Off and on for about the last week or so I’ve read all 139 pages of this thread and I’ve loved it all. I laughed, I cried and on several occasions I nearly lost my lunch. Keep up the great work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Re: (JosephTheRed)*

Dolphins on a Murcielago. This was in Caesar's Palace in Las Vegas.








http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by Jetty! at 9:33 AM 1-3-2008_


----------



## 99 Dixie Dub (Jan 9, 2007)

_Modified by 99 Dixie Dub at 9:50 AM 1-3-2008_


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Jetty!)*

Here's my stuff, hopefully not too many reposts as I haven't made my way through all of the thread yet.
After Katrina in the armpit of Louisiana --> Venice
Yes, those are schoolbuses

































































Before you say, what's wrong with this radio flyer and wagon, would you pay $5000 for this??








I love COEs, but this one is pretty fugly
























At first glance it looks wrong, but it's actually artwork you can crawl up inside to the top.


----------



## MaxN (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *MaxN* »_http://cncpics.com/d/82328-3/LB_FD_April2_06+053.jpg

Of all of the wrong that that car is, it's actually doing it right.
I think that's the first time I've ever seen an automatic car with the parking brake set, when I haven't set it.


----------



## alwArzlolzoring (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: (MaxN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxN* »_


























that shiz is mad tyt yo.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*

this was good for a larf
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3614710


----------



## vwgilly (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_this was good for a larf
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3614710

A new classic.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (MaxN)*


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (JimmyD)*

^^How did I know that was coming^^


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_Guess there arent any artists here? I would say doing an art-car is doing it RIGHT. lol Guess I'm one of those "damn hippies"
















i have Harrod Blank's book "wild wheels" most of above artcars are in it.. most have a very weird or sad story behind them...
the doll car is from a gy who neglected by his parents. the colt car was from an alcholic who, to quit the habbit, started glueing stuff on his every time he felt he needed a drink...
there's also a corvette covered in jewels. some weird guy glued his dead wife's jewels to his car..as a memorial.. others liked the idea (why, i have no clue







) and gave him their jewels.. now the car's appraised at 350.000 just based on the jewelry








some others are just plain weird hippies though


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (abawp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abawp* »_^^How did I know that was coming^^









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







I loves the kage thredz


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (JimmyD)*

I just saw that polo on Cleanded.be this morning.. that car is spotless.. but excessive


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

*Re: (PineappleMonkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PineappleMonkey* »_









I actually don't hate this?


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (JimmyD)*

http://www.volksforum.com/foru...37310
more on that Polo


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (cougar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cougar* »_
I actually don't hate this?









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I feel the same way!


----------



## Import_RaGe (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: (JimmyD)*

That's not a bad lookin rx-7


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (cougar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cougar* »_
I actually don't hate this?









I'm going to go out on a limb and call those rare wheels 'ugly', but they're not covered chrome or painted black, so to each their own. And I think I'm supposed to hate the wing, but I don't know enough about aerodynamics or the way that car was modified to know if it's necessary.


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_
Hell yeah it is. $1.50 for a hot dog or polish dog, and a 20oz pop FTW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Or for like 3 bucks you get a hot dog and a ice cream or a churro or there is quite a few combos that will get you a meal for 3.50 or under.


----------



## dentinger (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_
I'm going to go out on a limb and call those rare wheels 'ugly', but they're not covered chrome or painted black, so to each their own. And I think I'm supposed to hate the wing, but I don't know enough about aerodynamics or the way that car was modified to know if it's necessary.

my guess would be the dodge viper like body kit....


----------



## dentinger (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (PineappleMonkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PineappleMonkey* »_

















notice the dodge grill, the triangular slot in the hood, and the foglights. and didnt the first gen. vipers have 3 spoke wheels??
also, i found this when searching for a pic of a viper...
it almost looks like a Zonda and a Viper made a baby...


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (cougar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cougar* »_
I actually don't hate this?









I had to do a double take, I thought that it was a real viper for a second







And the wheels really fit the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (dentinger)*

the wheels on that RX7 are pretty rare ENKEI's there is a set for sale at rbmotoring i believe


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: (dentinger)*









what _is_ that? looks interesting
bill


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (jebglx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jebglx* »_








what _is_ that? looks interesting
bill

I'm almost positive that it's shopped


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (jebglx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jebglx* »_








what _is_ that? looks interesting
bill

looks like a viper and they swapped the front for the rear and the rear for the front..


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (rico_arg)*



























_Modified by Jetty! at 5:20 PM 1-3-2008_


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (jebglx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jebglx* »_








what _is_ that? looks interesting
bill

Cab forward engineering?


----------



## Al_ (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (JimmyD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimmyD* »_









Inspired by the game "Pick Up Sticks"


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (Al_)*


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (Al_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Al_* »_









Walrus Truckstop Fudgesicle?







This is truly doing it wrong...


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (dentinger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dentinger* »_








notice the dodge grill, the triangular slot in the hood, and the foglights. and didnt the first gen. vipers have 3 spoke wheels??
also, i found this when searching for a pic of a viper...
it almost looks like a Zonda and a Viper made a baby...









dont forget the wheels


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*

This beauty came in today at work. Customer gets a flat, customer drives 10ft, calls us claiming that the car makes an awful noise. Customer not so smart.


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (Cubster)*

HAHAHAHAHA i've done that with my buddy's honda... we ran 2 on the back just like that and ran it at the local dragstrip


----------



## Viss1 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (Cubster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cubster* »_


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I saw this the other day and took a few pics. The question is: if you buy the parts and put them on correctly, why leave them such a gawd awful color? I'd rather have a fully stock one over this x1000.


----------



## Viss1 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_I saw this the other day and took a few pics. The question is: if you buy the parts and put them on correctly, why leave them such a gawd awful color? I'd rather have a fully stock one over this x1000.

What's even more sad is that would be one of the less atricious bodykits out there if it was painted to match.


----------



## dentinger (Nov 20, 2007)

+1
i dont get why people do that.
just cuz you have a body kit doesnt make you cool. having a colour matched body kit makes you cool (sometimes).
the only place i'd drive that is from my driveway to a paint shop.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_I saw this the other day and took a few pics. The question is: if you buy the parts and put them on correctly, why leave them such a gawd awful color? I'd rather have a fully stock one over this x1000.

It's because they've spent their few, hard earned $$$ on the kit, but can't afford to have it sprayed at a body shop.


----------



## Robin (Jul 25, 2000)

*Re: (jebglx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jebglx* »_








what _is_ that? looks interesting
bill

That's from an old thread on Something Awful... they were doing photochops of cars by taking the top and flipping it around. There were a bunch and surprisingly, some looked better with the top half reversed.
-R


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (Robin)*

^^^^^lol i see it now... the rear window and the front fender


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (Cubster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cubster* »_This beauty came in today at work. Customer gets a flat, customer drives 10ft, calls us claiming that the car makes an awful noise. Customer not so smart.









]

What was the niose? Did the bearing die?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
It's because they've spent their few, hard earned $$$ on the kit, but can't afford to have it sprayed at a body shop.

Ok. Then why not hold the kit until they can get it painted?
Unless I am way off base here- those body kits are much easier to paint /off/ the car. So installing it like that just makes me think the owner likes it that way.
-and it kind of segways into something I have wondered before. These odd colored body add ons: Do the owners like that because it shouts "hey- I put this one my car!", where as a painted to match kit would not be so obvious?


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: (Preppy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Preppy* »_
What was the niose? Did the bearing die?

Wheel hitting the caliper.


----------



## TorontoGT (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (Cubster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cubster* »_









He just wanted some dish on his steelies...


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

*Re: (dentinger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dentinger* »_
notice the dodge grill, the triangular slot in the hood, and the foglights. and didnt the first gen. vipers have 3 spoke wheels??
also, i found this when searching for a pic of a viper...
it almost looks like a Zonda and a Viper made a baby...


You know, for whatever reason I wasn't even looking at that as a Viper wannabe, but rather an RX-7 with a body kit and 3-spoke rims (which can be JDM-ish?







).


----------



## Juniper Monkeys (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (PineappleMonkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PineappleMonkey* »_









Jesus, that took me way too long to realize that wasn't actually a Viper







Not a good sign!


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (Juniper Monkeys)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juniper Monkeys* »_
Jesus, that took me way too long to realize that wasn't actually a Viper







Not a good sign!

it's an optical illusion!
edited for some WRONG page ownage
WTF mate?


















_Modified by itskmill06 at 2:56 AM 1-4-2008_


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

VW did it wrong too calling the VR6 a V6 when in fact it isn't since it isn't a split two blocks in a V Formation. A single block with a single head means it's not a V


----------



## pirate golf (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_VW did it wrong too calling the VR6 a V6 when in fact it isn't since it isn't a split two blocks in a V Formation. A single block with a single head means it's not a V

Well, then what is it smarty-pants?
*EDIT* I pulled this off of the wiki: "The name VR6 comes from a combination of V engine (German: V-Motor) and the German word "Reihenmotor" (straight engine). The combination of the two can be roughly translated as "inline V6 engine"."


_Modified by pirate golf at 1:27 AM 1-4-2008_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (itskmill06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itskmill06* »_edited for some WRONG page ownage
WTF mate?

VW and Ford of Europe cooperated in making this minivan, it had a VW Passat platform, and the Ford version used some of VW's engines as well, the VR6 and the 90 hp TDI. The VW VR6 was also fitted in Mercedes' van called Vito.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: (pirate golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pirate golf* »_
Well, then what is it smarty-pants?
*EDIT* I pulled this off of the wiki: "The name VR6 comes from a combination of V engine (German: V-Motor) and the German word "Reihenmotor" (straight engine). The combination of the two can be roughly translated as "inline V6 engine"."

_Modified by pirate golf at 1:27 AM 1-4-2008_

Pretty much exactly what it is.... inline v6 sounds nicer than offset piston inline six cylinder motor.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Also, the rows of cylinders (can't call them banks, because it's all one bank) still form a V.
There was an engine that used the same concept, before the VR6 - the Lancia V4. Yes, they just called it a V4. Between 10 and 20 degree angles, and one cylinder head.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

ummm......


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (eunos94)*

^^^








I can't stop my eyes from bouncing back and forth between the train wreck and that teal blue mooseknuckle.


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_VW did it wrong too calling the VR6 a V6 when in fact it isn't since it isn't ....

1993 called, and they want you to SOHC my DOHC.


----------



## yellowbird (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (Surf Green)*

is that jennifer grey?


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (yellowbird)*

haha.. teal blue is a nice color.. where was a car in that pic though..


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Camel toe....


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Cubster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cubster* »_This beauty came in today at work. Customer gets a flat, customer drives 10ft, calls us claiming that the car makes an awful noise. Customer not so smart.


Not much worse than all the improper offset + spaced out wheels people on the Vortex run. Same idea.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (yellowbird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowbird* »_is that jennifer grey?

Nobody puts Baby in a corner


----------



## TUVapprovedDUBS (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_Camel toe....

x10000000... wow


----------



## sun chips (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_Camel toe....

Add to that she looks to be the laziest car model in history. Maybe its just the uninspiring umm... car, but she looks like she'd rather just be back home loosenin' up that toe a little bit more. I declare everything in that picture mediocre at best.


_Modified by sun chips at 12:35 PM 1-4-2008_


----------



## J44KK0 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (Cubster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cubster* »_


----------



## C-DUB 08 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: (J44KK0)*

I wish I had a picture of this 94 civic that some mexicans "modified" and slammed on a wood supported spoiler on the trunk that they painted green with some spray paint. Out in Hillsboro, Oregon there is too much of this stuff


----------



## dentinger (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (Robin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robin* »_
That's from an old thread on Something Awful... they were doing photochops of cars by taking the top and flipping it around. There were a bunch and surprisingly, some looked better with the top half reversed.
-R

do you have a link to said thread????
please???


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (C-DUB 08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C-DUB 08* »_...some mexicans "modified"... 
how do you know they were Mexicans? Did they paint a flag on it too or did you ask them?


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (20VT*J4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20VT*J4* »_how do you know they were Mexicans? Did they paint a flag on it too or did you ask them?









Around here... yeah... They usually put a little sticker on the car, just so you know which 3rd world country they learned to drive in.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (Cubster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cubster* »_This beauty came in today at work. Customer gets a flat, customer drives 10ft, calls us claiming that the car makes an awful noise. Customer not so smart.


















Holy crap- I just figured that out. They took the wheel off and flipped it inside out to get some mad offset: see the valve stem pointing the wrong way. What a moran.


----------



## VWjetta182 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (BRealistic)*








http://media.damnfunnypictures...2.jpg


----------



## EnIgMa '06 (May 13, 2004)

*Re: (VWjetta182)*

AND IT'S BEIGE!!! LOL ROFLWAFFLES!


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (sun chips)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sun chips* »_
I love how the rear duhfyooser stops for the fart can; a lot of thought has been put into those aerodynamics.

lol...wut, thats a reflexion in the window...


----------



## sun chips (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (B.P.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B.P.* »_
lol...wut, thats a reflexion in the window...

haha oh **** you're right, that's pretty funny I didn't look twice because I wasn't at all surprised to see it there, what with that amazing rear spoiler


----------



## Robin (Jul 25, 2000)

*Re: (dentinger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dentinger* »_
do you have a link to said thread????
please???

I'll see if I can dig it up. I don't have an account there, but a friend of mine sent me a link to the thread maybe 6-7 months ago. I'll check with him and see what's up.
-R


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (VWjetta182)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWjetta182* »_









Why pay for a wing when you can just make it out of Erector Set parts?


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
Why pay for a wing when you can just make it out of Erector Set parts?



















I take it you haven't seen the prices vintage Erector Sets are fetching?







It'd be cheaper to just buy the wing!








http://listings.ebay.com/Vinta...mList


----------



## Muller08 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (WD-40)*


----------



## Real Gone Cat (Mar 17, 2007)

Outrageous!
I love this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hoxmarch (Aug 13, 2007)

oooh yay i finally get to contribute:
actually took these pics in Cali, bay area

















this one is meh, color is ugly imo, and the spoiler >.<


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (Hoxmarch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hoxmarch* »_









Considering that that is the *original* Altezza -- the car which started the clear taillight trend -- the owner's mods can't possibly make it any more wrong.


----------



## gunt (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (Muller08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Muller08* »_i108.photobucket.com/albums/n4/muller805/1110071132.jpg[/img][/url]

los like it's not even a v8, wonder what he needs the underhood space for.


----------



## gunt (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (gunt)*

^ my bad, it was the mustang pic


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (Hoxmarch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hoxmarch* »_oooh yay i finally get to contribute:
actually took these pics in Cali, bay area











What kind of stacked door door mirror is that? it's cool.


----------



## satisfied (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_

stacked door door mirror









What is a stacked door door mirror?


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: (satisfied)*

The truck mirror where the person took the pic. If you look at the mirror, it has a regular section at the top and a blind spot mirror on the bottom.


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (rental_metard)*









This next one is painful to see


----------



## SuckerPunch (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (Jade Wombat)*

im hope this isnt in here somewhere, srry if it is
Audi A8, black with some orange highlights....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## K9jetta (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: (SuckerPunch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuckerPunch* »_im hope this isnt in here somewhere, srry if it is
Audi A8, black with some orange highlights....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated

i miss my retinas; sadly they had to be gouged out after seeing that


----------



## passwag02 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (K9jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K9jetta* »_
i miss my retinas; sadly they had to be gouged out after seeing that









My retinas are holding up. It's my ears that don't seem to be working. I guess crappy music is universal.


----------



## K9jetta (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: (passwag02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passwag02* »_
My retinas are holding up. It's my ears that don't seem to be working. I guess crappy music is universal.

fortunately i had the volume turned down, which thankfully saved me from the Helen Keller treatment http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ramath0rn (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (K9jetta)*

not sure if this has made it in here yet...


----------



## Ramath0rn (Sep 7, 2004)




----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (SuckerPunch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuckerPunch* »_im hope this isnt in here somewhere, srry if it is
Audi A8, black with some orange highlights....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated

Better wheels.. better body.. but that paint is worse than aids...


----------



## rorofast (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (SuckerPunch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuckerPunch* »_im hope this isnt in here somewhere, srry if it is
Audi A8, black with some orange highlights....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated

i think i threw up in my mouth..be right back


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (v_dub714)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v_dub714* »_not sure if this has made it in here yet...










classic... and still awesome


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (BRealistic)*

Combine your love for dirt bikes, lowriders, and trucks, ROFL!
















http://rochester.craigslist.org/car/529227546.html


----------



## Schildir (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: (jettagli1991)*









the guys parked their truck there, then installed the poles, leaving their truck where you see it.


----------



## foster (Jun 15, 2001)

*Re: (Schildir)*

hahahahaha!!!!


----------



## NCVOLKSWAGEN (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: (Schildir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schildir* »_








the guys parked their truck there, then installed the poles, leaving their truck where you see it.


This is in the top ten of the thread IMO. 







X 100







X 100


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (v_dub714)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v_dub714* »_









I must be missing something here... is the boot installed wrong?








I've seen the 'poles' one before, but I've seen that sort of setup before, where one or two of the poles are in fact removable... so it is probably not as funny as it appears.


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Arsigi)*

The first time that one with the poles was posted in this thread, someone mentioned that the pic was chopped. Not sure if that's true, or where he got his info, but I'm not going to go digging through the thread to see who that was either.


----------



## NCVOLKSWAGEN (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: (rico_arg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_ouch









I hope he took her to court and then said "I hope it was worth it, crazy B^TCH"


----------



## Muller08 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (Schildir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schildir* »_








the guys parked their truck there, then installed the poles, leaving their truck where you see it.

hahaaha that is priceless http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Muller08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Muller08* »_
hahaaha that is priceless http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I'm not one to call photoshop, but there was a thread a while back with the non modified pic.


----------



## buzzbug (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Yes, the non-modified pic shows that ther eis actually only one pillar in the ground.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (jettagli1991)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettagli1991* »_

















Man, I haven't seen anything like that since reading Mini Truckin' about ten or twelve years ago.


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re:*

motor swap is done right... but
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## Schildir (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_
I'm not one to call photoshop, but there was a thread a while back with the non modified pic. 

just wanted to say that if it is a photoshop, i didn't know; i got this in an email.


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (v_dub714)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v_dub714* »_not sure if this has made it in here yet...









i see your fat posse, and raise you tank chair...


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (satisfied)*









i dunno if it has been posted yet or not but i see this as a HUGE DOING IT WRONG!


----------



## Basscase (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (yellowrocco87)*

http://portland.craigslist.org....html


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (yellowrocco87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowrocco87* »_








i dunno if it has been posted yet or not but i see this as a HUGE DOING IT WRONG!


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (yellowrocco87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowrocco87* »_








i dunno if it has been posted yet or not but i see this as a HUGE DOING IT WRONG!


----------



## vuu16v2 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (yellowrocco87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowrocco87* »_










Eh, nothing a new hood, grille, headlights, front fenders, mirrors, wipers, bumpers- front and rear, wheels w/ the correct offset and some tint and window-louver removal. I mean, MKIII's are worth it, right?


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: (DowNnOuTDubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DowNnOuTDubin* »_motor swap is done right... but
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
but what?


----------



## Vw_herbie (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_but what?









Porsche style front bumper?


----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_but what?









mis shift i think


----------



## ESBVWs (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Re: (tttomm88)*

CEL


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Muller08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Muller08* »_
hahaaha that is priceless http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









You know those poles are threaded in like a screw, and all you have to do is turn them to take them out right??


----------



## dentinger (Nov 20, 2007)

*note to self..*


----------



## dubgurl182 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (dentinger)*

havent seen this one yet..


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (sun chips)*

THose were the first things on his replace list


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


----------



## Ben. (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

Is that your living room? I mean, you _do_ live an _alternat_ive lifestyle.


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Two grills now thats a new one.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (dubgurl182)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubgurl182* »_havent seen this one yet..









Paul Wall would be proud


----------



## satisfied (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: (Domokun)*

Can we get a side angle?


----------



## C-DUB 08 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: (20VT*J4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20VT*J4* »_how do you know they were Mexicans? Did they paint a flag on it too or did you ask them?









Yeah, a big ass flag painted on the top


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

*Re: (Ben.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ben.* »_Is that your living room? I mean, you _do_ live an _alternat_ive lifestyle. 

Think I just wizzed meself there.
If that's an apartment, this dude isn't getting his deposit back. 
-GP


----------



## Tetzuoe (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Ben.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ben.* »_Is that your living room? I mean, you _do_ live an _alternat_ive lifestyle. 

its like he is trying to breed them


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: (inopias)*

Saw this on page 108 and had to comment: 








It looks like a BAD tuner job, but I think this BMW was specifically built for Back to the Future 2 (year 2015 sequence).









Sometimes being a nerd comes in handy.
Of course, in the REAL 2015, seven years from now, I'm sure it will not be attractive.

_Modified by MagicBus at 10:16 AM 1-7-2008_
Edit - I just read further back, and someone else noticed the car's origins too... Sorry for the repeat. I swear I'm trying to read ALL of this glorious thread. Been at it for days now.


_Modified by MagicBus at 10:32 AM 1-7-2008_


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (MagicBus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MagicBus* »_Of course, in the REAL 2015, seven years from now, I'm sure it will not be attractive.

Nor will the E93.


----------



## banovsky (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (SuckerPunch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuckerPunch* »_im hope this isnt in here somewhere, srry if it is
Audi A8, black with some orange highlights....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


I posted an identical car from the DVP in Toronto a few pages back. Maybe bad taste crossed the ocean?

M!


----------



## phatsac (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: (dubgurl182)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubgurl182* »_









_2 GRILLS - 1 CORRADO!_


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (phatsac)*

Golf


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Yes, but Golf doesn't start with a C, and therefore the 2g1c thing can't be maintained.








(Yes, I have seen it.







uke


----------



## matttRS (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (fonyx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fonyx* »_









this is awesome there must be a story here, is this a quad bike or something?


----------



## 2.4 20V (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: (prawnstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prawnstar* »_










Holy krap, that picture just made me cacophobic


----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (2.4 20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.4 20V* »_

Holy krap, that picture just made me cacophobic









sure you don't mean cacaphobic?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (prawnstar)*

























































[edited for length]


_Modified by Preppy at 3:14 PM 1-7-2008_


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

^^ What the...why the...how the....who the...OMG ^^^


----------



## v3ntovolkswag3n (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re:*

holy ****, could you have added more large photos of that ugly thing


----------



## Robin (Jul 25, 2000)

*Re: (prawnstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prawnstar* »_this is awesome there must be a story here, is this a quad bike or something?

Looks like a bumper car. That dude is my hero








-R


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

When a first gen talon and a porsche have one too many race gas cocktails and forget to put their airbag on, sometimes an abomination like this is created.. LOL


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

saw this the other day. wonder how it works...


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

I think it wants you to listen to radio stations to your right...


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (Preppy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Preppy* »_Pix of horrible Porsche

Somewhere, Gene Winfield is barfing up his shoes.


----------



## banovsky (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (Preppy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Preppy* »_










I just puked my Ritter Sport.

M!


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (MagicBus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MagicBus* »_It looks like a BAD tuner job, but I think this BMW was specifically built for Back to the Future 2 (year 2015 sequence).

Yea, that makes it a whole lot better.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re:*

Saw this little bit of irony today. Definitely doing it wrong.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (Ben.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ben.* »_Is that your living room?

No, my carpet is purple, not pink.








Here's another one:


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_Pix of wheels in woods

Does that guy still have that stash? Seriously, it looks like he hasn't sold a single set since he started advertising on The Samba over a year ago...


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

It's kinda creepy... seeing all those wheels walking out of the woods...


----------



## Big M (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (twopointone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twopointone* »_saw this the other day. wonder how it works...









It tells you what exit to take.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (Robin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robin* »_
Looks like a bumper car. That dude is my hero








-R

there's a funny story behind that pic.. a guy was talking about having build the thing on a forum, then later he commented he was gonna drive to a friends wedding on it.. about 15 minutes after this post this pic was made and posted by another reader of the forum from his office building.. the thread was hilarious.. (www.geenstijl.nl) biggest dutch offtopic forum..
my friend has a baby bumper car aswell... with a 70cc moped engine.. damn thing goes nearly 60km p/h and yes WITH the 360 steering











_Modified by DUTCHMANia at 12:03 AM 1-8-2008_


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (spdfrek)*

THose wheels are for sale? I'll take some...


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

This was right outside one of my apts in college (I lived where that white Civic is parked). 
Some drunk dude during the night tried to drive between parking lots. His wasted ass didn't see the 12" high, 12" thick concrete curb. What you don't see int he pic is that the whole front end of the car was pointing down like the Concord, and pieces-parts were laying in the lots an easy 150-200ft in front of the car. He had to have been moving.
While I was looking at it, he came back with a bunch of his buddies to try and push it off the curb to drive it home.












_Modified by turbo20v18 at 6:23 PM 1-7-2008_


----------



## eurodono (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: (Big M)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big M* »_
It tells you what exit to take.

hahaha


----------



## 2000JettaGLXVR6 (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (rental_metard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rental_metard* »_


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)




----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*

Waste of a perfectly good (or at least previously restorable) Type 3.


----------



## renegadeofpunk03 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*

2GRL1CUP plate + SCAT busses on the same page


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (renegadeofpunk03)*

Using the hood ornament of a Mercedes as a bottle opener.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

I see a couple candidates for "you're doing it wrong- footwear edition"


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

What's with the gold grille? Is that from the "extra d***" edition?


----------



## CBHVR6 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_









Wow, i thought i'd never have to see or hear about that again!


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_









OMG...that rocks.....


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_THose wheels are for sale? I'll take some...

what wheels are you talking about?


----------



## tmack (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_
what wheels are you talking about?









the 10 sets of wheels located on the previous page. just a guess.


----------



## 90Carat (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: (spdfrek)*

Doing it wrong while trying to advertise for your company....








I apologize for the crappy cellie pict.


----------



## NOSPEED411 (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: (tngdesi)*

*2GRL1CUP*

either I have had way too much cold medicine or I am completely stupid....but I don't get it


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (NOSPEED411)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOSPEED411* »_
either I have had way too much cold medicine or I am completely stupid....but I don't get it
















Be thankful, *VERY* thankful. Its one of those things you wish you could unsee, but can't


----------



## NOSPEED411 (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: (abawp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abawp* »_
Be thankful, *VERY* thankful. Its one of those things you wish you could unsee, but can't









No.....didn't help me one bit....I am really confused now


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (90Carat)*

I found these to be funny. All in the spirit of cars doing it wrong.


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (NOSPEED411)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOSPEED411* »_
No.....didn't help me one bit....I am really confused now























Lets just say the content isn't allowed on this website, so no one can show or describe it. Best thing I can say is to look it up on youtube. They have a bunch of videos of people's reactions to it. Some of that ought to be able to let you in on it just enough to know what is going on.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (NOSPEED411)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOSPEED411* »_
No.....didn't help me one bit....I am really confused now























I checked it out on wikipedia and after reading a decription of it I decided not to google it.


----------



## C-DUB 08 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
I checked it out on wikipedia and after reading a decription of it I decided not to google it.

Good choice. I almost dumped my girlfriend because she "thought it would be funny" for me to watch it.


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

Our Meth addicts would kill for this loot over here!


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
No, my carpet is purple, not pink.








Here's another one:


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (C-DUB 08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C-DUB 08* »_
Good choice. I almost dumped my girlfriend because she "thought it would be funny" for me to watch it. 

you should have told her it would be funny to take a dump in her mouth while sleeping.. seems fair..


----------



## phatsac (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (tmack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmack* »_
the 10 sets of wheels located on the previous page. just a guess.









wow missed the whole end of that page somehow, but the only ones that are even nice are the toplines
but maybe I am a bit biased because I have a set


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

*Re: (spdfrek)*









_Humbertos' friends advised him that combining his love of lowriding with drag racing might not have a particularly desirable result._
-GP


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: (Green Panzer)*

WTF?


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (turbo20v18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo20v18* »_This was right outside one of my apts in college (I lived where that white Civic is parked). 
Some drunk dude during the night tried to drive between parking lots. His wasted ass didn't see the 12" high, 12" thick concrete curb. What you don't see int he pic is that the whole front end of the car was pointing down like the Concord, and pieces-parts were laying in the lots an easy 150-200ft in front of the car. He had to have been moving.
While I was looking at it, he came back with a bunch of his buddies to try and push it off the curb to drive it home.









_Modified by turbo20v18 at 6:23 PM 1-7-2008_

LOL, it appears someone in the car got owned by the windshield too. Looks like too much glass damage to have been caused by the airbag


----------



## dubgurl182 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (satisfied)*


_Quote, originally posted by *satisfied* »_Can we get a side angle?

i actually got that pic from a friend and cant find any others


----------



## jettaisporsche (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (dubgurl182)*



http://www.autoblog.com/2007/1...-bay/ 
(edited because hotlink didn't work)


_Modified by jettaisporsche at 6:22 PM 1-8-2008_


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (NOSPEED411)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOSPEED411* »_*2GRL1CUP*

either I have had way too much cold medicine or I am completely stupid....but I don't get it

















Google "2 girls 1 cup" and don't be pissed at me when you see the video. You've had your warnings.


----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*

A classic...(most likely a repost)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBxRz1nVnGs


----------



## SuckerPunch (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (20DYNAMITE07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20DYNAMITE07* »_A classic...(most likely a repost)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBxRz1nVnGs
















yep thats the best one ever


----------



## Uberchad (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (SuckerPunch)*


----------



## bighauler1 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: (Uberchad)*















^^^


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (Uberchad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberchad* »_









Oh snap.
I guess not all E30s are built like tanks.


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (Green Panzer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Green Panzer* »_








_Humbertos' friends advised him that combining his love of lowriding with drag racing might not have a particularly desirable result._
-GP

i've seen this car before and i think it runs like 10's or something


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (NOSPEED411)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOSPEED411* »_*2GRL1CUP*

either I have had way too much cold medicine or I am completely stupid....but I don't get it
















i thought it was hot...... oooooo yeah!
*vomit*


----------



## Deaner (Dec 28, 2004)

Finnaly I get to add to the thread!








seen that today near my house


----------



## mk2 Koop (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: (Deaner)*

"Add led's to your engine bay!"


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (mk2 Koop)*


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

I guess they ran out of boots by the end!


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

Wow. Remind me never to park there. The boot knows no bounds.


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (Jade Wombat)*

You can see the stretched front tire starting to shift


----------



## Jammilla (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_










For me, they are afraid of car jackers... They don't trust their policemen!


----------



## satisfied (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: (VR6GURU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GURU* »_You can see the stretched front tire starting to shift 









Yeah, but didn't it look so cool before it pwned itself? I mean that offset was so mad tyte yo! *shocker* *puts white Oakleys back on, walks into MKIV *bass bass* drives away like idiot*


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (satisfied)*

If you want to make your photoshop look convincing, don't include a snapshot of the original photo...


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

Maybe they wanted to show what they changed? They do that in the PS contests on this forum, too.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (Uberchad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberchad* »_









Any story behind this?


----------



## motronicmalfunction (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

Still doing it wrong...sigh.
















Parking it wrong...sigh again.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: (Deaner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deaner* »_Finnaly I get to add to the thread!








seen that today near my house

Too me that is doing it right. Great advertising. Enviromentaly friendly, efficient and kinda cool in a "Look at me I'm a giant nerd" sort of way.


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Deaner (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_
Too me that is doing it right. Great advertising. Enviromentaly friendly, efficient and kinda cool in a "Look at me I'm a giant nerd" sort of way.









Im not saying its wrong to advertise on a smart car. 
but pulling a trailer that is probably almost the weight of the tow car is definatly not doing ti right. 
and i thought it looked funny, being the trailer is longer then the car itself


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: (Deaner)*

May not last long, but here goes it,
http://kansascity.craigslist.o....html


----------



## HenkanDDR (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (satisfied)*


_Quote, originally posted by *satisfied* »_
Yeah, but didn't it look so cool before it pwned itself? I mean that offset was so mad tyte yo! *shocker* *puts white Oakleys back on, walks into MKIV *bass bass* drives away like idiot*

Is there any, and I meen ANY proof that it was a streched tyre? Looks like a perfectly normal front tire under a lot of stress to me...







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Guess this stock Toyota Hilux had mad tyte stretch yo on it's rear wheels to huh?


















_Modified by HenkanDDR at 12:33 PM 1-9-2008_


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (motronicmalfunction)*


_Quote, originally posted by *motronicmalfunction* »_Still doing it wrong...sigh.









Stones throw from my old house. I used to see that car all the time when we'd go enjoy "Friday-Night-at-the-Rice"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Deaner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deaner* »_Finnaly I get to add to the thread!








seen that today near my house

Great if you build dog or doll houses, But I want my contractor to dirve a pickup truck.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (spockcat)*

People who quote a picture that's been quoted 3 times already on a page are doing it wrong.


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Great if you build dog or doll houses, But I want my contractor to dirve a pickup truck.

You care about what your contractor drives?


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (Jetty!)*

About the contractor's smart car... where does he put the day laborers after he picks them up at 7-11?









_Quote, originally posted by *l5gcw0b* »_May not last long, but here goes it,
http://kansascity.craigslist.o....html


ok who's going to email for more pics to see if there are any other's w/ his lady on the roof









_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_People who quote a picture that's been quoted 3 times already on a page are doing it wrong.


I hate not having firevortex at work and having to look at quoted pics over and over and over and over


----------



## platinum_overcast (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (B3passatBMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3passatBMX* »_
Any story behind this? 

If I remember correctly, it's here in Minneapolis near the fraternities. In the original thread, noting that fact, as well as using the shortened form of fraternity was enough to set off a car lounge riot. When it was over, white baseball caps littered the forum grounds and the lock was firmly placed.


----------



## DoGGy (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (platinum_overcast)*

Ouch, he aint gonna be making babies for awhile.


----------



## Basscase (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (motronicmalfunction)*


_Quote, originally posted by *motronicmalfunction* »_Still doing it wrong...sigh.









Baby Viper? LMAOLMAO







What an idiot!


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

Wow! Didn't think that'd happen so 'easily' to a Jeep...


----------



## EvoIX (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (DoGGy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DoGGy* »_Ouch, he aint gonna be making babies for awhile.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue70beetle* »_You care about what your contractor drives?









No isht.
Most Primes don't carry much more than a stack of papers and bills for you to pay.
It's the contractors that drive H2's that I don't get... Who would ever hire them?


----------



## Franzkoviac (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (silvERia)*


----------



## ESBVWs (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (Franzkoviac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Franzkoviac* »_









as stupid as this is ..i kinda like it.. it reminds me of a matchbox/hotwheels car from when i was little and they still resembled real cars


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (Franzkoviac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Franzkoviac* »_










99% of all chrome wheels in chicago land runa similar offset. It looks sooooo dumb.


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (ESBVWs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ESBVWs* »_
as stupid as this is ..i kinda like it.. it reminds me of a matchbox/hotwheels car from when i was little and they still resembled real cars









i do as well. 
wtf?







i NEVER like big chrome wheels


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (DoGGy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DoGGy* »_Ouch, he aint gonna be making babies for awhile.










god that must of been scary


----------



## volksboy80 (Apr 7, 2002)

Saw this the other day on a V6 Mustang...








I know its hard to tell, but this is a University of Akron Delivery Truck. It is literally 5 Feet high and 3 feet wide. Dont know what you could deliver other than letters and midgets...











_Modified by volksboy80 at 3:30 PM 1-9-2008_


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (volksboy80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volksboy80* »_I know its hard to tell, but this is a University of Akron Delivery Truck. It is literally 5 Feet high and 3 feet wide. Dont know what you could deliver other than letters and midgets...

I fail to see how this is 'wrong'. I guess you can't deliver things in anything other than a 40 foot flatbed?







This sounds like the reasoning that msot people buy SUVs to travers mall parking lot speed bumps...
What are those little trucklets good for? I dunno... Go ask all of Asia. They seem to do just fine with them. Anything bigger, they just stick on the back of a moped.


----------



## volksboy80 (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: (Surf Green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Surf Green* »_
I fail to see how this is 'wrong'. I guess you can't deliver things in anything other than a 40 foot flatbed?







This sounds like the reasoning that msot people buy SUVs to travers mall parking lot speed bumps...
What are those little trucklets good for? I dunno... Go ask all of Asia. They seem to do just fine with them. Anything bigger, they just stick on the back of a moped.


It was obviously a joke. Just seems ironic to me that is all. I would never take my SUV over speed bumps, it might bottom out.....


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (volksboy80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volksboy80* »_
It was obviously a joke. Just seems ironic to me that is all. I would never take my SUV over speed bumps, it might bottom out.....

if you launch it off em it won't.....


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Hell, I just used my Miata for something that most people would say only an SUV, minivan, or pickup could do. (No, I'm not talking about towing.) Not posting it in this thread, because it wasn't doing it wrong - it was (somewhat) properly secured, and (just) within the rated capacity of my trunk rack.








However... this, on an 80's Grand Marquis, was doing it wrong. I waited for the guy to come out of the store, and he said he knew he was missing it, too. It honestly made me scared to be on the roads.


----------



## JFcasey (Feb 20, 2007)

I just wanna make some room in case you wanna pat your self on the back for carrying a box with your miata, since only SUV's and mini vans can carry them, hahaha


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_









had that happen when i first got my car..... didn't know it though.... seems they didn't torque down the lugnuts when they put the new tires on. One fell out and the others were a little loose. I walked out one morning and saw it and flipped. Prolly had fallen off the night before though cuz i'm sure i would have noticed it then.... scary ****


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_
However... this, on an 80's Grand Marquis, was doing it wrong. I waited for the guy to come out of the store, and he said he knew he was missing it, too. It honestly made me scared to be on the roads.


4 out of 5 lugs secured really isnt that big of a deal. a wheel can run safely on 4 of those lugs just fine. ideally you would have all 5, but nothing to be 'scared on the roads' about.

here are the *other* pictures of what happened to that Jeep.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (A1pocketrocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A1pocketrocket* »_4 out of 5 lugs secured really isnt that big of a deal. a wheel can run safely on 4 of those lugs just fine. ideally you would have all 5, but nothing to be 'scared on the roads' about.

What scared me was less the missing lug, but more the cavalier attitude of the owner about it. If the guy said, "yeah, I'm gonna go to autozone and get a new lug nut," then I'd not be afraid. (Especially because AutoZone was right across the street.)


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (iansjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iansjetta* »_
had that happen when i first got my car..... didn't know it though.... seems they didn't torque down the lugnuts when they put the new tires on. One fell out and the others were a little loose. I walked out one morning and saw it and flipped. Prolly had fallen off the night before though cuz i'm sure i would have noticed it then.... scary ****


In the good old days, cars used to have hubcaps that solved this problem. If a lug bolt fell out (or nut fell off), it would be caught under the hubcap and make a terrible racket when it got bounced around. Not only does it alert you to the problem, you also don't have to go searching the road for a missing lug. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
A VW example, but many other makes had similar hubcaps:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (WD-40)*

When my friend had his tires done on his Passat, 2 tires had 4 out of 5 lug bolts, and one tire had 3. We just transferred one from the fully-stocked tire to the 3 bolt tire, and went to the dealership to find out that lug bolts cost $8 each








I'm pretty sure VW lug bolts are all the same, though, so we're gonna get new ones from the junkyard.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_I'm pretty sure VW lug bolts are all the same, though, so we're gonna get new ones from the junkyard.

There's two sizes of VW watercooled (I don't know about aircooled) lug bolts.
One size is used on 4-lug cars, and the other on 5-lug cars...


----------



## renegadeofpunk03 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_
I'm pretty sure VW lug bolts are all the same, though, so we're gonna get new ones from the junkyard.

pep boys has em for like 2 bucks a pop, not too bad


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (iansjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iansjetta* »_had that happen when i first got my car..... didn't know it though.... seems they didn't torque down the lugnuts when they put the new tires on. One fell out and the others were a little loose. I walked out one morning and saw it and flipped. Prolly had fallen off the night before though cuz i'm sure i would have noticed it then.... scary ****

But what we see here is someone putting regular hardware-store nuts on the studs, not real lugnuts!


----------



## 251 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_
There's two sizes of VW watercooled (I don't know about aircooled) lug bolts.
One size is used on 4-lug cars, and the other on 5-lug cars...

Vanagons alone used several different lug nuts / bolts:
2WD w/ steel wheels used spherical-seat bolts (front) 
2WD w/ steel wheels used spherical-seat nuts (rear) 
2WD w/ alloy wheels used conical-seat bolts (front) 
2WD w/ alloy wheels used conical-seat nuts (rear) 
4WD w/ steel wheels used spherical-seat nuts (front & rear)
4WD w/ alloy wheels used conical-seat nuts (front & rear)


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (251)*

As far as I know, all Mk1/2/3 4 lugs are conical, and this was a B5 passat, so I thought it would be the same. But if 5 lugs are different, we're back to square one... 

I'm not sure I trust Pep Boys to have the proper conical base








To add to the "Doing it Wrong", all the lugs on one wheel look like they were twisted! Like someone waaaay overtightened them. THis car has center caps too, so someone failed when installing the wheels.


----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (VDub2625)*




























































BLASPHEMY!!!!


----------



## Brandontrek1 (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (nicoli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nicoli* »_










my eyes are bleeding


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## smokin-j (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Franzkoviac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Franzkoviac* »_ 










oh God, I think my unborn children are crying...


----------



## DIAF (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: (volksboy80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volksboy80* »_Saw this the other day on a V6 Mustang...









Tailgating a Mustang to take a picture with your cellphone while driving your Jeep = Doing it wrong.
You fail.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (DIAF)*

Looks like they're stopped in traffic to me... unless the Mustang is tailgating the Crown Vic too.
I do say, sir, I do believe it is YOU who fails!


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (DIAF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DIAF* »_
Tailgating a Mustang to take a picture with your cellphone while driving your Jeep = Doing it wrong.
You fail.

(EDIT: beat me to about DIAF doing it wrong)
Looks like he is stopped at a stoplight. Perfect safe to snap a quick pic.







Quit hating for the effort. 
Here is one I took at a stoplight today. (also safe.) Some 55 year old sales men with 20 things suctioned cupped to his window and these lame taillights and the License plate: "MR DEAL"



















_Modified by sump22 at 8:44 PM 1-9-2008_


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (Franzkoviac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_As far as I know, all Mk1/2/3 4 lugs are *ball seat*, and this was a B5 passat, so I thought it would be the same. 


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_I'm not sure I trust Pep Boys to have the proper *ball seat* base

Fixed that fur ya! B5 Passat should have M14x1.5 ball seat, IIRC. MkIII/B4 VR6 and newer should be the same. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Franzkoviac* »_









Why don't I hate that?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_
Fixed that fur ya! B5 Passat should have M14x1.5 ball seat, IIRC. MkIII/B4 VR6 and newer should be the same. 

Yer right, that's what I meant, the round one


----------



## JosephTheRed (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

Saw this while walking down the street in San Francisco...









I didn't think much of it until I saw the interior...









It was completely stuffed with papers except for the driver's seat. 









Someone was walking up to it with a pair of keys, so I just made like I was dialing a number and walked off.


----------



## Franzkoviac (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (JosephTheRed)*


----------



## ToucheTurtle (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (Franzkoviac)*

^^^

MF DOOM is the greatest of all time


----------



## Franzkoviac (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (ToucheTurtle)*

+ Madlib = greatestest evar.
Can't wait for the new colab with GFK!


----------



## dentinger (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_









one of the cars i worked on a while back at work, (i forget what car it was) had 5 lug wheels, and each wheel was missing a lugnut. so the guy had 4 lugnuts a wheel, when he should have had 5. 
without even asking for the owner's permission, i went to parts and got 4 new lugnuts.



_Modified by dentinger at 8:35 PM 1-9-2008_


----------



## DIAF (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_Looks like they're stopped in traffic to me... unless the Mustang is tailgating the Crown Vic too.
I do say, sir, I do believe it is YOU who fails!









Also addressed to Sump22 or whatever.
It's tough to tell motion on a cell-phone camera.
Providing they are stopped, the distance left between is still insufficient. My understanding of traffic laws in the states that I have been a licensed driver in (MA, FL, NJ) is that if you are rear-ended, and pushed into the car in front of you, you are at fault for not leaving sufficient space between you and the car you are following.
With the distance between the Jeep and the Mustang, I would still say that the driver of the Jeep failed. 
I'd prefer a zoom with the lens rather than the accelerator.
If they are moving, instant fail, do not pass go, do not collect $200, do not reproduce.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (DIAF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DIAF* »_Providing they are stopped, the distance left between is still insufficient. My understanding of traffic laws in the states that I have been a licensed driver in (MA, FL, NJ) is that if you are rear-ended, and pushed into the car in front of you, you are at fault for not leaving sufficient space between you and the car you are following.

NJ Driver's Ed teaches you that looking out over the hood of your car, you should be able to see the bottom of the rear tires of the car in front of you (i.e. where the tread meets the road). If your hood (or the bottom edge of your windshield) is blocking your view of this, then you're too close.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

It's for sale!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3606289


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_NJ Driver's Ed teaches you that looking out over the hood of your car, you should be able to see the bottom of the rear tires of the car in front of you (i.e. where the tread meets the road). If your hood (or the bottom edge of your windshield) is blocking your view of this, then you're too close.

I never went through driver's ed, and the Ohio handbook that you're supposed to read before your test makes no mention of it, but a friend who DID go through driver's ed told me that. In most vehicles, I find it to be a pretty good guideline. (Then again, with a curved nose, I find it more difficult, and I find it impossible in something like a minivan or a new Civic.)
However, in the Miata, I also make sure that I can see at least one mirror on the car ahead of me. Miatas can rather easily be lost behind SUVs and pickups, and if for some crazy reason, the guy reverses...


----------



## VITO'S BMW (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

My contribution. I don't know what you guys think, but this is just not right for me.
















Cell-pic


----------



## volksboy80 (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: (DIAF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_Looks like they're stopped in traffic to me... unless the Mustang is tailgating the Crown Vic too.
I do say, sir, I do believe it is YOU who fails!










Well done.


_Modified by volksboy80 at 7:50 AM 1-10-2008_


----------



## Horror Business (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_As far as I know, all Mk1/2/3 4 lugs are conical, and this was a B5 passat, so I thought it would be the same. But if 5 lugs are different, we're back to square one... 

I'm not sure I trust Pep Boys to have the proper conical base








To add to the "Doing it Wrong", all the lugs on one wheel look like they were twisted! Like someone waaaay overtightened them. THis car has center caps too, so someone failed when installing the wheels.

When I worked at Pep Boys we carried oem lug nuts from VW. They had a tiny audi and vw logo on them. So I wouldn't be too afraid. I still don;t have too much trust in the place though, and I worked there.


----------



## banovsky (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (JosephTheRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JosephTheRed* »_Saw this while walking down the street in San Francisco...








Someone was walking up to it with a pair of keys, so I just made like I was dialing a number and walked off.

Kids, let this be a lesson: Don't do drugs or you'll *LIVE IN A VAN DOWN BY THE RIVER.*

M¡


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

I've seen a van very similar to that here in Midland (Michigan). Not the same type, but it is a full-sized conversion van STUFFED with newspapers and other junk with just enough space carved out on the driver's side for the person to fit. Weird.


----------



## DIAF (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
NJ Driver's Ed teaches you that looking out over the hood of your car, you should be able to see the bottom of the rear tires of the car in front of you (i.e. where the tread meets the road). If your hood (or the bottom edge of your windshield) is blocking your view of this, then you're too close.


That's the same thing taught in MA driver's ed. I imagine it's fairly standard throughout the nation as a guideline. 
The thing I'm talking about is your responsibility in the event of an accident. If someone plows into you, and you slam into the car in front of you, you're responsible for those damages to the car in front of you. You are responsible for leaving sufficient distance between your car and the car in front of you.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: (DIAF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DIAF* »_The thing I'm talking about is your responsibility in the event of an accident. If someone plows into you, and you slam into the car in front of you, you're responsible for those damages to the car in front of you. You are responsible for leaving sufficient distance between your car and the car in front of you.

I think in at least some cases that might be unrealistic.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I think in at least some cases that might be unrealistic.

I think in many cases that's unrealistic and unfair. I'm glad I live in Maryland; if someone plows into me and that _causes_ me to run into the person in front of me then none of it is my fault.


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I think in at least some cases that might be unrealistic.

At the risk of going off topic, I think your going to have to explain this one, because I have yet to see a situation where this distance should be compromised.


----------



## volksboy80 (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: (DIAF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DIAF* »_
Also addressed to Sump22 or whatever.
It's tough to tell motion on a cell-phone camera.
Providing they are stopped, the distance left between is still insufficient. My understanding of traffic laws in the states that I have been a licensed driver in (MA, FL, NJ) is that if you are rear-ended, and pushed into the car in front of you, you are at fault for not leaving sufficient space between you and the car you are following.
With the distance between the Jeep and the Mustang, I would still say that the driver of the Jeep failed. 
I'd prefer a zoom with the lens rather than the accelerator.
If they are moving, instant fail, do not pass go, do not collect $200, do not reproduce.

Nearly everything in this response is wrong.... Since I took the picture and work in law enforcement, I can respond intelligently and factually. 
First, as for OHIO, the initial impact vehicle is the vehicle at fault, no matter how close or far other vehicles in line are.
Second, I was at a stop light in my X5, not the Jeep. The Blackberry Picture is zoomed from my seated position, fully stopped. If you look closely at the picture, there is plenty of room between myself and the Mustang...
Third, for VDub2625: FAIL.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (abawp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abawp* »_At the risk of going off topic, I think your going to have to explain this one, because I have yet to see a situation where this distance should be compromised.

You're at a complete stop on the freeway.
Traffic's going 70 MPH.
Some douche is on their cell phone, not paying any attention to the road, and doesn't see you. Said douche hits you at 70 MPH, sending you into the back of the car in front of you, and you left more than enough room.
That would be an example where you should not be at fault for rear-ending the car in front of you. Of course, no police officer would actually ticket you for that, #1, because it was obvious that it wasn't your fault, and #2, you'd probably be DEAD in that violent of an impact.


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (abawp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DIAF* »_The thing I'm talking about is your responsibility in the event of an accident. If someone plows into you, and you slam into the car in front of you, you're responsible for those damages to the car in front of you. You are responsible for leaving sufficient distance between your car and the car in front of you.


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I think in at least some cases that might be unrealistic.


_Quote, originally posted by *abawp* »_
At the risk of going off topic, I think your going to have to explain this one, because I have yet to see a situation where this distance should be compromised.


How about if someone plows into you at 100+ MPH? What if the vehicle rear-ending you is a semi truck loaded with scrap steel? There are countless situations where your car is going to move a _significant_ distance, and you are certainly not at fault for being pushed into the vehicle in front of you.


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (dentinger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dentinger* »_
one of the cars i worked on a while back at work, (i forget what car it was) had 5 lug wheels, and each wheel was missing a lugnut. so the guy had 4 lugnuts a wheel, when he should have had 5. 
without even asking for the owner's permission, i went to parts and got 4 new lugnuts.

_Modified by dentinger at 8:35 PM 1-9-2008_

why'd you do that? He's trying to get rid of excess weight mang!!!!


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (WD-40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_
You're at a complete stop on the freeway.
Traffic's going 70 MPH.
Some douche is on their cell phone, not paying any attention to the road, and doesn't see you. Said douche hits you at 70 MPH, sending you into the back of the car in front of you, and you left more than enough room.




_Quote, originally posted by *WD-40* »_
How about if someone plows into you at 100+ MPH? What if the vehicle rear-ending you is a semi truck loaded with scrap steel? There are countless situations where your car is going to move a _significant_ distance, and you are certainly not at fault for being pushed into the vehicle in front of you.


Ok, I guess I just mis-interpreted the post I quoted. Thought the poster was referring to closing the distance, not being at fault in an accident. I can see the circumstances where one wouldn't be at fault for hitting someone in front of them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (abawp)*

stop arguing peeps, take it to PM. Let's not get this locked.


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (sump22)*

almost everyone on this page is doing it wrong







let's get this back on topic with some more pics please... take the OT arguing elsewhere.
here are a few to get things back on track...
chicken wire rear window?


----------



## JTuhkanen (Oct 18, 2006)

Here is an old finnish ad for winter tires made in USSR. Let me translate some of this massive fail for you.
"ANTI-GRIP NON-STOP" Oh wait, I think you got that...








"28 million soviet citizens use SOVGUM-tires on their cars" ... That´s only because SOVGUM was the only tire brand to be sold in the USSR.








"Factory worker Sergei Kamennikov from the city of Jaroslav testifies: I have used SOVGUM-tires on my LADA for six years, and there is absolutely no sign of wear. I can always go without a care to my work to the 14th. tractor factory of Jaroslav, the tires will hold! Also because of the tires me and my family can safely visit grandmother who lives in Vladivostok!"
No sign of wear after six years of soviet roads? One tough tire compound...











_Modified by JTuhkanen at 7:17 PM 1-10-2008_


----------



## charly_guan (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (JTuhkanen)*

The all new opel corsa type-r rs r1 sport gtr !!!!

























HOT!!


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (JTuhkanen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTuhkanen* »_Jaroslav to Vladivostok

In a Lada? On one set of tires? Ummm, nooooo... Jaroslav is (just) northeast of Moscow, Vladivostok is in the far eastern end of the country. Guess again, Comrade Sergei...


----------



## drdrew (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*









From my regional forum


----------



## vwfrank84 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: Re: (rorofast)*

i pass this place everyday on my way to the train in chicago.
its the mercindise mart.
has its own zip code


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (drdrew)*

I'll never understand the concept of misbadging.
Another doing it wrong...apparently on the part of Chrysler. While I was going to lunch, I was behind a new Sebring. It had a dealer plate on it, and as a brand new car, two of the three brake lights already don't work.


----------



## Robin (Jul 25, 2000)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue70beetle* »_I'll never understand the concept of misbadging.


Same.. makes no sense to me. What also doesn't make sense to me is people putting European license plates underneath their US plates. WTF is that all about?








-R


----------



## NYC20AE (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_









No one else has issue that this guy is also only catching about 3 threads in each lug nut?


----------



## uber_beetle (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

Ding ding ding ding!! We have a winner! Bout time someone noticed. Actually they appear to be steelie lugs. (granted the only reason I think I know what I'm talking about is because I made the same stupid mistake my self once.)

_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
But what we see here is someone putting regular hardware-store nuts on the studs, not real lugnuts!




_Modified by uber_beetle at 12:30 PM 1-10-2008_


----------



## sweet666 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (Robin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robin* »_
people putting European license plates underneath their US plates. WTF is that all about?

agreed. if you're gonna have a euro plate, do it the right way. rig your us plate in the rear window and suffer the consequences. my bf has his jetta like that and hasn't gotten a ticket yet ::knocks on wood:: http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (NYC20AE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYC20AE* »_No one else has issue that this guy is also only catching about 3 threads in each lug nut?

I noticed that the remaining lug nuts didn't look right, but I didn't quite catch WHY. Good catch. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (sweet666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sweet666* »_
agreed. if you're gonna have a euro plate, do it the right way. rig your us plate in the rear window and suffer the consequences. my bf has his jetta like that and hasn't gotten a ticket yet ::knocks on wood:: http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


if i get a ticket now im blaming you

























_Modified by got_vdub at 3:45 PM 1-10-2008_


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (sweet666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sweet666* »_
agreed. if you're gonna have a euro plate, do it the right way. rig your us plate in the rear window and suffer the consequences. my bf has his jetta like that and hasn't gotten a ticket yet ::knocks on wood:: http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


regardless where it is you risk a ticket... having it under your US plate makes the US plate more difficult to read (the letters/numbers of the euro plate are on the sides of the US plate depending on the plate)... a friend of mine got a ticket last yr b/c of a euro plate mounted beneath his US plate in the rear.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (volksboy80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volksboy80* »_
Third, for VDub2625: FAIL.

Now what did I do


----------



## DIAF (Sep 17, 2005)

I guess I did it wrong, I can deal with that


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LI_HXC_VR6* »_










Did this interior come in a Happy Meal? 

Now I'm picturing Ronald McDonald behind the wheel...


----------



## ahnuc (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (WD-40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WD-40* »_

In the good old days, cars used to have hubcaps that solved this problem. If a lug bolt fell out (or nut fell off), it would be caught under the hubcap and make a terrible racket when it got bounced around. Not only does it alert you to the problem, you also don't have to go searching the road for a missing lug. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
A VW example, but many other makes had similar hubcaps: 

















BWAHAHA!!!
I had that VERY thing happen to me years ago. I used to work at a VW dealer that had a (badly) restored '67 Beetle in the showroom for almost a year. During that time it drained oil on the floor and one of the techs fixed it right in the showroom, but didn't tighten the wheel bolts when he replaced the rear wheel. Months and months later, when it was time to take the car out, my boss told me to take the car for a drive. I went four blocks and I started hearing clang, clang, clang. Then clang-clang, clang-clang, then clang-clang-clang, clang-clang-clang (well you get the picture). I thought to myself, something's wrong with this POS, so I stopped to do a U-turn. The back end of the car just hit the dirt! When I got out of the car, I saw the wheel jammed into the fender. I pryed off the dog-dish and four of five bolts spilled out!!!







Good thing I was sensible enough not to take it on the highway!


----------



## ahnuc (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (sump22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump22* »_










Just today I saw a Yukon Denali with those lame Altezza-style taillights but something was about them was off... Upon closer inspection, it was apparent they were for an Escalade because they flared out at the bottom








Sorry, no pic, my cell-cam's busted, she's a no work







. But that's what imaginations are for...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (JTuhkanen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTuhkanen* »_
No sign of wear after six years of soviet roads? One tough tire compound...










In Soviet Russia, the road wears you, not your tires.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (spockcat)*

It just needs hello kitty stickers to make it complete.
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/car/532817873.html


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Could moderators please not post in this thread?
It scares me when I see a mod's name as the last post, as the Watched Topics list doesn't show whether a thread is locked or not.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

Rest assured...we don't LIKE locking threads. ANd no...we get to play too. If all we did was mod duties, it would be very boring.


----------



## matoo (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_ If all we did was mod duties, it would be very boring.









I think they would have a hard time keeping mods if that were the case.








Oh wait, a mod will be the last post again








Am I doing it wrong


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_Rest assured...we don't LIKE locking threads. ANd no...we get to play too. If all we did was mod duties, it would be very boring.









I was joking. Somewhat.








(I started a thread in Suggestions, though, for a possible solution to this. How about ZeroForum add the ability to see if a thread is locked from the watched topics?







)

_Quote, originally posted by *matoo* »_I think they would have a hard time keeping mods if that were the case.








Oh wait, a mod will be the last post again








Am I doing it wrong













































Anyway, how about I bring it back on topic, and stop doing it wrong?








A couple days ago, driving in my Miata, taking advantage of the almost 70 degree weather, with the top down.
Some ******** in a Crapalier call me a (word that means a bundle of sticks.)
Wait, you're ********, and you drive a CRAPALIER. Somehow, I think you're the ones that have the worse stereotypes.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: (Franzkoviac)*

Diamond plate guards, 








Cuz coat hangers don't work, 








Gotta be smooth!


----------



## Huckvw (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (eurowner)*

it looks like he was trying to make his car more aerodynamic....or something.


----------



## adrew (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (Huckvw)*

Haha, I've seen that ZX2 on another forum when I was reading about Civic VXs. He's a hypermiler and apparently averages 62 MPG in it.
Profile page:
http://www.gassavers.org/garage/view/239 
Gas log:
http://www.gassavers.org/garage/viewgaslog/239?


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (adrew)*

Must be the Insight edition.
Edit: While the car looks retarded, I have respect for these guys who are serious about the hypermile thing. He's talking about fuel injector shutoff, vacuum reservoir for the brake booster, so it works while the engine is off, etc. Wonder if we can get 22 highway out of our Suburban?










_Modified by blue70beetle at 10:01 PM 1-10-2008_


----------



## OoTLink (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## 28 (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (CaptainWonderful)*

a few I snapped at a swap meet in Iowa


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue70beetle* »_Must be the Insight edition.

Damn you! Beat me to it.


----------



## bax101 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (28)*

wow that mini van screams white trash


----------



## s-rocc (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_










Radiators don't need air anyway!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (s-rocc)*


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_









Ah, I can see that you've never been to the Oakland, CA area. These are so common (along with full-size conversion vans sporting dub-plus wheels) that _not_ having one is almost doing it wrong.


----------



## Wagon mafya (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: (OoTLink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OoTLink* »_









Moar


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (bax101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bax101* »_wow that mini van screams white trash









So, what does that AstroVan scream to you?
And considering that Caravan... some might consider the only right thing you could do with it... short of tossing it in the crusher.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (abawp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abawp* »_
At the risk of going off topic, I think your going to have to explain this one, because I have yet to see a situation where this distance should be compromised.

If someone rear-ends you at 40 MPH even if you left a reasonable distance chances are you are moving more than 4 feet.


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (s-rocc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *s-rocc* »_
Radiators don't need air anyway!

If you check the link posted above, I'm sure that guy is monitoring all the important stuff (which would include water temperature). Your average moron can't average better than 60 mpg from that car - you have to pay attention to everything, it would seem to me.


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Surf Green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Surf Green* »_
And considering that Caravan... some might consider the only right thing you could do with it... short of tossing it in the crusher.

No, it should still be sent to the crusher...smashing Chrysler products is doing it _right_, as long as you do it before they self-destruct (which they will generally do prematurely, in my experience).


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Wagon mafya)*

HHR SS Panel ....
















If this makes it to production that will be all sorts of wrong. I saw a Panel HHR the other day and it had 18" alloys on it...


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

Someone tell me where the pic of the flying 300C is from


----------



## yellowbird (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (tngdesi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tngdesi* »_Someone tell me where the pic of the flying 300C is from

its the very limited edition 'brian dawkins' version that cadalliac put out.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Jetty!)*

I actually like the panel.
Rear door lines, but no handles? Do they actually open? I want to see the door line erased!


----------



## tmack (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

bad pictures but yes - that's a jetta with no bumpers, white wheels, and a BMW M logo on it.
doing it wrong...


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_I actually like the panel.
Rear door lines, but no handles? Do they actually open? I want to see the door line erased!

SS Panel should be an oxymoron


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Jetty!)*

It seems like the kind of vehicle the TCL would love-pointless. But I still like it








Looks like it might have been created on a computer though (either by GM or otherwise)... I only say that becuase one door handle is body color and the other is chrome, and the SS side badge on the door changes locations on each side, as well as the grille, bumper, wheels, and mirrors.
Go ahead, use the "pixels" pic on me, it's true










_Modified by VDub2625 at 10:25 AM 1-11-2008_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_I actually like the panel.
Rear door lines, but no handles? Do they actually open? I want to see the door line erased!

The rear doors open from the inside.


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_HHR SS Panel ....










Taking an already ugly vehicle and adding some more sheetmetal to make it uglier is definitely doing it wrong. And since its a GM thats just more surface area to get hail damaged








Surprised all the safety freaks who always say "you'll get killed in that car" haven't been flaming this one from the get go for its giant blindspots


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (MagicBus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MagicBus* »_
Did this interior come in a Happy Meal? 

Now I'm picturing Ronald McDonald behind the wheel...
















Not to be prejudiced or to stereotype or anything but whenever I see a red car w/ lots of yellow "accessories" it's always driven by a Mexican/Guatamalan/etc and usually has PA or CT plates (which are usually not legit and usually means the driver/owner is not a legal citizen, I don't know what it is about PA and CT and their DMV, it seems like they give plates to anyone







)... it's funny b/c that color scheme seems to be very popular among people of those nationalities in my neck of the woods, I'll see a car like that just about every other day


----------



## houstonspeedfreek (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neon Washer Nozzle* »_
Taking an already ugly vehicle and adding some more sheetmetal to make it uglier is definitely doing it wrong. And since its a GM thats just more surface area to get hail damaged








Surprised all the safety freaks who always say "you'll get killed in that car" haven't been flaming this one from the get go for its giant blindspots









Yeah, because hail damage usually occurs on the sides of cars.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (houstonspeedfreek)*


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (Jetty!)*

^ is that a chick on the front of the car humping that propeller?


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (Jetty!)*

^^ All I can think of is Scotch 3M







maybe he's a rep or something for them... or just a really big fan of scotchguard


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*

i think this is hot as hell. but im sure everyone here will feel that this is quite unacceptable:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (pueblorrado v3.0)*


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

the source for a plethora of wrongness


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (DubPassatVR6)*


----------



## mobile363 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: (Jade Wombat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jade Wombat* »_








I actually kinda like that















Not so much the chrome but big wheels and low pro tires on a Jeep


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (pueblorrado v3.0)*

I need to put a different color on that Roadmaster, but otherwise, good lord, that is burning up!


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (mobile363)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mobile363* »_I actually kinda like that















Not so much the chrome but big wheels and low pro tires on a Jeep

The low profile is so you can fully harness the incredible cornering capabilities of a Jeep. When you can corner like that, the last thing you want is to have your canyon run hampered by sidewall flex.


----------



## vuu16v2 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Jade Wombat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jade Wombat* »_









Hmm, what can be done to make this more prone to tip over? Quick, someone PS a fat-chick on the top. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (houstonspeedfreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *houstonspeedfreek* »_
Yeah, because hail damage usually occurs on the sides of cars.









When you have a late model GM you can get hail damage anywhere. You won't find a mid '90's - prsent Grand AM or Malibu without it.








My aunt's Malibu (back in 2004, when it was brand new) got it bad during a hailstorm and her insurance paid for a new hood, trunk lid, front and rear fascias, and the bodywork and re-spray. Basically re-skinned the entire car. 
3 weeks later another storm hit, more hail damage.










_Modified by Neon Washer Nozzle at 2:38 PM 1-11-2008_


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (Robin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robin* »_
Same.. makes no sense to me. What also doesn't make sense to me is people putting European license plates underneath their US plates. WTF is that all about?








-R

Sure its looks crappy but that car is a classic so I dont know how else to do that one.


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LI_HXC_VR6* »_







Not to be prejudiced or to stereotype or anything but whenever I see a red car w/ lots of yellow "accessories" it's always driven by a Mexican/Guatamalan/etc and usually has PA or CT plates (which are usually not legit and usually means the driver/owner is not a legal citizen, I don't know what it is about PA and CT and their DMV, it seems like they give plates to anyone







)... it's funny b/c that color scheme seems to be very popular among people of those nationalities in my neck of the woods, I'll see a car like that just about every other day









That's cause if they arrested all the illegals in PA then there would be no landscaping/restaurants/malls/cleaning services/etc. 
How many reputable/honest car salesmen do you know cause most of the ones around here would kill their own mothers to make a sale. Something as petty as a driver's license isn't going to stop them from getting Pepe in the run down Explorer of his dreams.
p.s. I have Mexicans in my family tree
Continue with the wrongness!


----------



## Robin (Jul 25, 2000)

*Re: (audivwdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audivwdave* »_Sure its looks crappy but that car is a classic so I dont know how else to do that one.

Yeah that car is pretty sweet. I was trying to find a pic of a modern VW but couldn't dig one up. It's just kinda dumb though.. it's a friggin license plate. What's next, European registration stickers on windshields? Fake European driver's licenses?
-R


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue70beetle* »_
The low profile is so you can fully harness the incredible cornering capabilities of a Jeep. When you can corner like that, the last thing you want is to have your canyon run hampered by sidewall flex.









Seriously - solid axles and body on frame are the benchmarks for awesome handling.

_Quote, originally posted by *Robin* »_
What's next, European registration stickers on windshields? Fake European driver's licenses?
-R

Well... almost?
http://oempl.us/index.php?main...d=345









P.S. That yellow Caprice or Roadmaster or whatever looks freaking terrible.


_Modified by Jetty! at 3:44 PM 1-11-2008_


----------



## satisfied (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: (pueblorrado v3.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pueblorrado v3.0* »_i think this is hot as hell. but im sure everyone here will feel that this is quite unacceptable:










I would seriously dd that.


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: (satisfied)*


----------



## carguy88 (Apr 23, 2006)

*s*









http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (andyA6)*

OK, I got the camry from Sema, but this is so wrong it's ridiculous. 

















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_OK, I got the camry from Sema, but this is so wrong it's ridiculous. 

that's the ugliest Camry ever, looks like a Galant


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_that's the ugliest Camry ever, looks like a Galant

Thats a lancer.. not a camry, or a galant.. just a lancer


----------



## Basscase (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_
Thats a lancer.. not a camry, or a galant.. just a lancer
Doesn't the plate say Galant?!?!


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*









Yours=broken.


----------



## Basscase (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*

Yeah, it's hard to judge peoples tonality over the internet.








me=doing it wrong
It is a hideous Camgalancer though!










_Modified by Basscase at 2:04 PM 1-11-2008_


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (andyA6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andyA6* »_









This looks like me and my GLI as I got stuck in my backyard in the mud on Wednesday.


----------



## satisfied (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: (Basscase)*

I'm a little confused over the whole galant thing too, I was searching for Lancers in the Japanese language sites and their pictures of cars that appear to be lancers are identical to the pictures that say Galant, some pictures even say Galant Lancer.... If I re-find the pics I'll post it.


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (satisfied)*

Its called the Galant Fortis, it's an upscale version of the Lancer.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (satisfied)*


_Quote, originally posted by *satisfied* »_I'm a little confused over the whole galant thing too, I was searching for Lancers in the Japanese language sites and their pictures of cars that appear to be lancers are identical to the pictures that say Galant, some pictures even say Galant Lancer.... If I re-find the pics I'll post it.

For the current generation, what we call the Lancer here is called the Galant Fortis in Japan.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Man i love this thread.... 

Every time i look at it, i fall in love


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (BLKonBLKMKVGTI)*

I know there was a picture of these but the video is just funny (led rims)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJ_VTeYNTTE


----------



## SebringMGB (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: (Marshmallow Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marshmallow Man* »_I know there was a picture of these but the video is just funny (led rims)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJ_VTeYNTTE


I have to say... those are awsome... but not for actual use. They need to be on something else, like helo blades... or something... anything but car wheels.
The video is absurdly funny. PimpStar. Jesus....


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (SebringMGB)*

I would SO rock a set of those lightly rims...


----------



## Mars Noble (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re:*

So when we qualify a racist statement by saying that your not a racists makes it okay? 
I'd love to play that game...

_Quote, originally posted by *LI_HXC_VR6 * »_Not to be prejudiced or to stereotype or anything but whenever I see a red car w/ lots of yellow "accessories" it's always driven by a Mexican/Guatamalan/etc and usually has PA or CT plates (which are usually not legit and usually means the driver/owner is not a legal citizen, I don't know what it is about PA and CT and their DMV, it seems like they give plates to anyone )... it's funny b/c that color scheme seems to be very popular among people of those nationalities in my neck of the woods, I'll see a car like that just about every other day


----------



## s-rocc (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Mars Noble)*

Stop it! Stop with all the racial crap. You will get this thread locked! Just everyone let it go, and do not mention race in refence to car modifications, it's just a stupid stereotype!


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (s-rocc)*


----------



## PhilipJ (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Re: (VWestlife)*

Is this a play on the theory of relativity?


----------



## SuckerPunch (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: s (carguy88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carguy88* »_








http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


ohhh my...the 3 people in the photo to the left are even trying to figure WTH happened this sadly modded B5...when exactly did it go wrong....


----------



## Import_RaGe (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (VWestlife)*

You guys really need to visit
http://www.anti-rice.com 
Good laughs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Import_RaGe)*

my contribution after weeks of coming back to this thread for new laughs.
On a work van at the mall.


----------



## vuu16v2 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: s (carguy88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carguy88* »_









I consider myself a car-guy and sometimes, almost a car-buff, I've also owned a B5.5 for 6 years now and DID NOT know WTH this was!?!?!?


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: s (vuu16v2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vuu16v2* »_
I consider myself a car-guy and sometimes, almost a car-buff, I've also owned a B5.5 for 6 years now and DID NOT know WTH this was!?!?!? 

well, for that matter, if you own a b5 VW variant, if it makes any difference.... that is a B5 A4 as far as I can tell


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: s (itskmill06)*

These just came up in the Mk2 forum.
















And last but not least...


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: s (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_These just came up in the Mk2 forum.










Nothin wrong with those as far as im concerned.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: s (StormChaser)*

Bah, those exhaust tips don't have anything on this.


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: s (VDub2625)*









i rocked green ones on my huffy


----------



## Snowdog (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neon Washer Nozzle* »_
Taking an already ugly vehicle and adding some more sheetmetal to make it uglier is definitely doing it wrong. And since its a GM thats just more surface area to get hail damaged









Surprised all the safety freaks who always say "you'll get killed in that car" haven't been flaming this one from the get go for its giant blindspots










True, after all we all know that euro cars have deflector shields that keep hail from hitting it's precious surface! Why, hail wouldn't dream of ever touching the perfect paint of a non GM Car!









as for giant blindspots..well gee, they're delivery vehicles for the most part, the panel ones that i've seen. Better than a Econoline with no windows, better mileage too. 
people scream here about wanting smaller euro size vehicles..now there's one that people like me, service techs and other light duty contractors will consider vs a pickup or full size van. Slap a VW Badge on the nose..and you'd need a mop to clean up the drool.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## bwk (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

*Re: s (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_








Nothin wrong with those as far as im concerned.

I literally saw those on so many cars back when I was in high school that I thought it was optional equipment. Truth be told, I wouldn't be surprised if some dealership wasn't offering them as a dealer-installed accessory part. They were all over the place, I know that much!


----------



## satisfied (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: s (AZGolf)*

Saw the chevy tips today at the DMV while I took my M1 test.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Son of a B...5er!)*


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_









oh [email protected]#$%$%^..t!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Re: (SpoolinFSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpoolinFSI* »_On a work van at the mall.









People think the upsidedown sombrero was a Toyota oversight.


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: s (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_










Yeah I rocked a dual set up on my 96 S-10 Vortec 4.3 litres of loving







Also had my first airbrush job of a bow tie with fire inside and lighting bolts coming from the tips and erupting where the exhaust tips were. Pretty cheesy but I was 16 and loved that truck







ok done thread jacking and whining. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif my parting gift.


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: s (Marshmallow Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marshmallow Man* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif my parting gift.
...is a repost.


----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_









With a shorter lipped front bumper , I would hit it...


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (veedublvr)*


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: s (Theoffspring99us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theoffspring99us* »_








i rocked green ones on my huffy









I've only seen those in person once before, and also saw the person who had them get pulled over.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (veedublvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedublvr* »_
With a shorter lipped front bumper , I would hit it... 

Yes. In bright sunlight, I guess many people would hit it from being blinded.


----------



## vuu16v2 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: s (itskmill06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itskmill06* »_
well, for that matter, if you own a b5 VW variant, if it makes any difference.... that is a B5 A4 as far as I can tell

I came this close l<-->l to realising that just before I posted.








Honestly, it was the hood, which isn't connected to the grille on the B5.5 of ours. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: s (vuu16v2)*


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: s (DUTCHMANia)*


----------



## jimmy_wheels (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: s (DUTCHMANia)*

is two hot girls sitting in the back of a 970+HP car while it's being dyno'd "doing it wrong", cause I don't think it safe - but even if it's not, there's eye candy








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_HHR SS Panel ....








If this makes it to production that will be all sorts of wrong. I saw a Panel HHR the other day and it had 18" alloys on it...









I'm thinking this is already in production since I just saw a white one today on a pedestal in a car lot... it's even uglier in person. It wouldn't be so bad if they got rid of the read doors completely and made the "panel" part look like it belonged there.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: s (Arsigi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arsigi* »_I've only seen those in person once before, and also saw the person who had them get pulled over.









They do improve safety on bicycles, though.
On cars, though? Pure rice.


----------



## vwgilly (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: s (jimmy_wheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimmy_wheels* »_is two hot girls sitting in the back of a 970+HP car while it's being dyno'd "doing it wrong", cause I don't think it safe - but even if it's not, there's eye candy








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated 

Looks more like youporn.com than youtube.com! Methinks the car is her reward.


_Modified by vwgilly at 8:05 PM 1-12-2008_


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

What's pathetic is of the two non-quoted links in your post, only one of them is red for me.
And it's not YouTube.















Is that doing it wrong?


----------



## Mr.BBS (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: s (bhtooefr)*










pre-apologies to nick and matt... but it belongs in here sorry.


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

throwin down with some van's yo


----------



## Deaner (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: s (Mr.BBS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.BBS* »_









pre-apologies to nick and matt... but it belongs in here sorry.









heheh donk.
that rabbit looks familiar though


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_throwin down with some van's yo









Is it just me, or is the girl lowest on the ground kinda hot?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (VegasJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasJetta* »_
Is it just me, or is the girl lowest on the ground kinda hot?


mud bucket time!!!


----------



## matoo (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: (VegasJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasJetta* »_
Is it just me, or is the girl lowest on the ground kinda hot?


15 will get ya 20


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (matoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matoo* »_
15 will get ya 20









She's 21.. LOL.. and has an MKIII... 
that was an on purpose pic.. they're all VW enthusiasts.. we thought the vans were funny. we got ones with a short bus too..


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*

^
got emo?


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: (ahnuc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahnuc* »_
BWAHAHA!!!
I had that VERY thing happen to me years ago. I used to work at a VW dealer that had a (badly) restored '67 Beetle in the showroom for almost a year. During that time it drained oil on the floor and one of the techs fixed it right in the showroom, but didn't tighten the wheel bolts when he replaced the rear wheel. Months and months later, when it was time to take the car out, my boss told me to take the car for a drive. I went four blocks and I started hearing clang, clang, clang. Then clang-clang, clang-clang, then clang-clang-clang, clang-clang-clang (well you get the picture). I thought to myself, something's wrong with this POS, so I stopped to do a U-turn. The back end of the car just hit the dirt! When I got out of the car, I saw the wheel jammed into the fender. I pryed off the dog-dish and four of five bolts spilled out!!!







Good thing I was sensible enough not to take it on the highway! 


And yet, you ddn't have the sense to stop the car to try to find out what the "clamg-clang" noise was?


----------



## the wayfarer (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

Idk tough call, I usually view it on ratio of tight pants to regular, on this one its three to one, tight pants for the lose. But, she is wearing black tight pants and that counts for 10 because if your emo your whole life is one big black room..... so after careful recounting yes that in fact is emo. I hope you can use this formula again for further times.


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: (volksboy80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volksboy80* »_Saw this the other day on a V6 Mustang...










There's two things wrong with this. They bought it at Spitzer http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## thepacsunguy (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*

all the interesting pics are always so close to home ...


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: (thepacsunguy)*









bill


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (jebglx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jebglx* »_
bill









Good god man...I just ate!


----------



## medicracer (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (jebglx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jebglx* »_








bill










Mom? MOM! Put your clothes back on God!


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: (B3passatBMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3passatBMX* »_
Good god man...I just ate! 









bwahahahahahahahaha








bill


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (jebglx)*








Wow


----------



## happyhooder (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*

double post... 


_Modified by happyhooder at 10:50 PM 1-12-2008_


----------



## happyhooder (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LI_HXC_VR6* »_I'm thinking this is already in production since I just saw a white one today on a pedestal in a car lot... it's even uglier in person. It wouldn't be so bad if they got rid of the read doors completely and made the "panel" part look like it belonged there. 

it is production, we just added graphics on it with the company's info few weeks ago... 
the rear doors do open, but only from the inside...








really dislike it, the A-pillar isa HUGE blind spot, huge hood, but small 4 cylinder...


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_throwin down with some van's yo









the chick looks good, also props to the dude in the blazer, i too have a love for leisure... 
purple suit i wore to a highschool dance, mad fresh
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pirate golf (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (the wayfarer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the wayfarer* »_Idk tough call, I usually view it on ratio of tight pants to regular, on this one its three to one, tight pants for the lose. But, she is wearing black tight pants and that counts for 10 because if your emo your whole life is one big black room..... so after careful recounting yes that in fact is emo. I hope you can use this formula again for further times.









There is nothing wrong with a female in tight pants. Regardless of color, the tighter, the better.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (pirate golf)*









(just for the record, I could care less about FRAM, but I'm sure this will start a hot debate







)


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (jebglx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jebglx* »_








bill









Nice MPV







(any more pics without the girlz yo? Need to add to the work collection







)


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: s (blue70beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue70beetle* »_...is a repost.
















damn!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*

"I am an idiot"
















































http://www.cartype.com/page.cf...c=ALL


----------



## gtiguy1994 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_^
got emo?


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: (gtiguy1994)*

Finally I get to share one.








Pink and purple with chrome rims. Not to be racist but guess what color the person inside was.


_Modified by bastion72 at 12:12 PM 1-13-2008_


----------



## dentinger (Nov 20, 2007)

african american lol
and that reminds me. when did pink become a 'male' colour. i dont understand all these 'gangstas' in school who wear pink shirts. its not salmon. its pink. get it right.


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (the wayfarer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the wayfarer* »_Idk tough call, I usually view it on ratio of tight pants to regular, on this one its three to one, tight pants for the lose. But, she is wearing black tight pants and that counts for 10 because if your emo your whole life is one big black room..... so after careful recounting yes that in fact is emo. I hope you can use this formula again for further times.









Maybe Im old now and out of the loop of the scene but when did emo turn into something about being suicidal and depressed? When I think emo I think of texas is the reason,the promise ring,shudder to think and lifetime. Some of those could be post hardcore but you get my point. Also where did the tight pants and pimpster style come from? Hopefully it will be gone soon like big orange raver pants..anyways back to the doing it wrong....of cars not fashion.










_Modified by audivwdave at 12:10 PM 1-13-2008_


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (jebglx)*

Im pretty sure thats the MPV i saw everyday in Jacksonville/


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (SpoolinFSI)*


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_(just for the record, I could care less about FRAM, but I'm sure this will start a hot debate







)

The previous owner of my Jetta worked for Allied Signal, the company that makes FRAM products, and even *he* didn't use FRAM oil filters!


----------



## eurotrash_pd (May 30, 2002)

*Re: (SpoolinFSI)*

Couple of non-auto related:


----------



## GPHawaii808 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (jebglx)*

If that's the one that won the trophy, how bad were the others? 
page #152!


----------



## dentinger (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (eurotrash_pd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrash_pd* »_Couple of non-auto related:









wow. if thats not the sketchies thing ive ever seen, i dont know what is.
i dont car if thats a 'water proof' electrical outlet. one leak and your fried.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (dentinger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dentinger* »_wow. if thats not the sketchies thing ive ever seen, i dont know what is.
i dont car if thats a 'water proof' electrical outlet. one leak and your fried.

To be fair, in Europe (those are European-style plugs I see), usually each circuit is ground-fault protected, so if enough water gets splashed on that outlet strip it should (hopefully) trip off the circuit breaker.
In the USA, GFCI outlets are now required in new homes in areas where electrical items are likely to come into contact with water, such as bathrooms, kitchens, and outdoor outlets.


----------



## skitzo (Apr 15, 2006)

you bigots disgust me.


----------



## Huckvw (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (jebglx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jebglx* »_








bill


----------



## QuackDuck (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (eurotrash_pd)*








LOL

_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrash_pd* »_Couple of non-auto related:


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (audivwdave)*

^
That Suzuki must have tough springs to carry an entire apartment tower on its roof!


----------



## dentinger (Nov 20, 2007)

hehe.
and check out all the bumper stickers!!
also, i installed 2 new tires on a ford ranger the other day. a bumper sticker on it read:
yes, this is my truck.
no, i wont help you move.
it made me laugh lol


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: (jebglx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jebglx* »_









 *'chop*


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurowner)*

Yeah, their bodies i the reflection of the paint clearly shows that.


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (VW...vw...wv...WV)*

Outside the Toronto boat show


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*

Didn't have camera or video, but the other day saw an old Prelude with massive ground effects (mostly coming loose.) Driver so low he could barely see out. When he went over the smallest bump the car would keep bouncing 4 or 5 more times. And, at a different frequency, the driver would bounce several times too. Stylin'!


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (dentinger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dentinger* »_hehe.
and check out all the bumper stickers!!
also, i installed 2 new tires on a ford ranger the other day. a bumper sticker on it read:
yes, this is my truck.
no, i wont help you move.
it made me laugh lol

saw one yesterday
"keep working.... millions on welfare depend on you"


----------



## satisfied (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_










LOLCANO!!!!


----------



## VarianceVQ (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: (VW...vw...wv...WV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW...vw...wv...WV* »_









What? You've never heard of Batman Motor Works? They used to own Land Robin.


----------



## VarianceVQ (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JOHNS92JETTA* »_Outside the Toronto boat show...

How fitting. It'd make a perfect anchor.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (VarianceVQ)*


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_










ha pwned


----------



## adrew (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (B.P.)*

The extremely rare '96 Tercel V6 with the sport package:


----------



## Passatboy101 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_










I dont get it, was it too close to the trolley so they pulled to the curb?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Passatboy101)*

Yes


----------



## houstonspeedfreek (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

I wish I had my camera with me yesterday when I witnessed a fridge fall out the back of a pickup right in front of me. It was quite funny, although, I was following at a distance.


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_^
That Suzuki must have tough springs to carry an entire apartment tower on its roof!










Haha yeah I noticed that after I posted the picture here.


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (houstonspeedfreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *houstonspeedfreek* »_I wish I had my camera with me yesterday when I witnessed a fridge fall out the back of a pickup right in front of me. It was quite funny, although, I was following at a distance.









Something like that must have happened this morning in my area. I was listening to the traffic report and they mentioned a delay on some road b/c there was a refrigerator sitting in the middle of an intersection







I'd love to know how this one happened.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

Caught this on my way to work this morning:








That's right folks, it's the extremely rare TRD *Geo Prism*. I'm sure the plastic wheel covers are TRD parts as well.
Too bad he didn't try to re-badge that thing to a Corolla or better yet, a Celica.


----------



## Gus Polinski (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (iThread)*

Rule #1 when loading lumber into SUV. Do a test close before slamming the hatch.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (iThread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iThread* »_That's right folks, it's the extremely rare TRD *Geo Prism*. I'm sure the plastic wheel covers are TRD parts as well.
Too bad he didn't try to re-badge that thing to a Corolla or better yet, a Celica.

Well, rebadging it as a Corolla is actually ALMOST doing it right.
The Prizm and the Corolla are the same car.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_
The Prizm and the Corolla are the same car.









Yes, I know that. But, it would have been doing it somewhat right if he had GRD instead of TRD.


----------



## houstonspeedfreek (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LI_HXC_VR6* »_
Something like that must have happened this morning in my area. I was listening to the traffic report and they mentioned a delay on some road b/c there was a refrigerator sitting in the middle of an intersection







I'd love to know how this one happened.

Stupid people not strapping it down. Fridges are somewhat topheavy and I think the wind resistance just pushed it out of the back of the truck.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (iThread)*

FAILURE! 

_Quote »_*Mercedes admits R class doesn't work* 
DETROIT – After two years of slow sales, Daimler executives are reconsidering the look of the next R-class.
Daimler CEO Dieter Zetsche admitted Sunday that the Mercedes' SUV/minivan crossover has failed to meet expectations.
" It has definitely not lived up to our original plans," Zetsche said in an interview. " We are in the early phase of thinking about the next concept. It might be a one-for-one successor to the R class or it could be different."
Zetsche said the crossover segment has not developed as well as Mercedes anticipated.
He said there will be a successor, but offered few details.
Mercedes-Benz initially planned annual production of 50,000 for the R class, with 25,000 vehicles slated for the US. The vehicle has never approached that volume.
The R class is built in Mercedes' US plant in Vance, Alabama, alongside the M and GL class premium SUVs.
In the US, Mercedes tried to increase sales by lowering the price by $5,000 and offering a three-seat second row, for a total of seven seats. Last year, R class sales in its main market, the US, fell 28 percent to 18,168 units.
Daimler sales boss Klaus Maier said the mistake was assuming the R class could attract a wide range of buyers.
" Our expectations were higher than the return," he said. " It was a lesson learned. There is a volume out there. Whatever we do in the future, it must be feasible." 

http://www.autonews.com/apps/p.../1197


_Modified by spockcat at 11:43 AM 1-14-2008_


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Quite a profound statement there from Klaus Maier.


----------



## jaredpgh (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (iThread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iThread* »_Caught this on my way to work this morning:










haha every time i see TRD my brain sees the word "turd".


----------



## mamao (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*

Check out this beauty:








I particularly like the decals on the high beams.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

is that jesus on the high beams?


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_is that jesus on the high beams?

ha ha ha ha I didn't even notice that


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_is that jesus on the high beams?

Well... That confirms my initial thought.


----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (Surf Green)*

OMG that's awesome!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (20DYNAMITE07)*

Any idea what's under the hood? Could it really be a high-powered car with and engine swap? People used to laugh at my 78 Impala wagon until they saw that it has an LT1 swap under the hood. And what are the decals? I cant tell.


----------



## mamao (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_Any idea what's under the hood? Could it really be a high-powered car with and engine swap? People used to laugh at my 78 Impala wagon until they saw that it has an LT1 swap under the hood. And what are the decals? I cant tell. 

The picture was taken 3 weeks ago by a friend of mine right before he left Puerto Rico to come back to the states. The car was parked and not running, so he didn't know if it was modded. And yes, the decals are of Jesus. Not uncommon to see stuff like that down there. I got a couple of shots of stuff like that I took here, I'll try and dig them up an post them.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (mamao)*

Very common indeed. Almsot every motorcycle in the Dominican Republic had a Jeus on the headlight. ANd with the way they drive...they NEED Jesus on thier side just to survive. Everyone had a moto, all 49-150cc 2-cycle. Our host said he had a "really big bike, 650cc" and I about spit my Brugal (rum) all over him.


----------



## axe (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (Surf Green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Surf Green* »_
Well... That confirms my initial thought.


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_See if you can figure out this one...










LMAO small bumpers with ground effects body kit.. the rear kinda looks like a retarded big bumper








Also is he trying to use a front spoiler on the rear hatch? haha


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Wrong on both accounts. Sadly, that pic is not wrong at all, but the reason it was posted was, continue reading a few more pages


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_Any idea what's under the hood? Could it really be a high-powered car with and engine swap? . 

I remember reading in a Hemmings that it was very easy to drop a ford 5.0 in that generation Ford LTD II and have a very fast, very invisible Q-ship.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_Wrong on both accounts. Sadly, that pic is not wrong at all, but the reason it was posted was, continue reading a few more pages









Realise that this has been beaten to death... but is that rear tire mounted backwards?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Preppy)*

That was incidental... the reason it was posted was because it "looks like a little car"







with the smallish wheels, lowering, and sorta tall guy next to it.


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

anyways...


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_anyways...









Posted early early on.
But anyhoo *funtoosh.com??* haha


----------



## Gus Polinski (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (mawingo)*

After oodles of repeats and many laughs, I have decided to contribute to such a legendary thread. I gaurentee you none of these are reposts, since they have all been taken by me.








Ok this isn't that wrong but it's funny as hell:
























Airbrake rather than a spoiler:








































The white car on the left was on the wrong side of the road and median:
































































Now for the infamous Pontiac Transport van located in Jerome, AZ. I think I saw this a long ways back in this thread but I went there for vaca recently and it was parked in the smae place as the previous picture:
























Nice debadge:
























That's enough of that one....

















Hard to see but besides the bass on the gas cap there's a Mustang logo on the top of the door:








































PHEW!!!!! Hope that's enough to tide you all over for a while.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (upoo2)*

That spoiler on the Blazer is factory equipment. it also came on the full-size GM wagons. I believe it serves to keep the rear window clear.


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

And the other Blazer with the lovely magenta running boards and flares...wasn't that a stock color? I think so. However, in the pic it is definitely done wrong - putting them on a Blazer of another color. IMO, Blazers in that magenta color are just doing it wrong anyway.


----------



## dentinger (Nov 20, 2007)

its a stock colour.
this guy at the end of the road drives one.
a 250 pound, muscly guy.... lmao
i laugh at him everytime i drive buy.
who would buy a pink suv?? and who approved that colour?!?!


----------



## satisfied (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: (upoo2)*

Some guy that works (or lives) in the Valley Fair mall in San Jose has a Supra exactly like that one, only white with blue stripes and a giant aluminum wing on the back. Atrocious body kit, I see it everytime I go there and die a little inside.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_










I LOL'd, mostly because when I saw the picture I was listening to the scanner, they just pulled over a guy with expired tags and he has a five minute rap sheet re/crack cocaine, production, possession with intent to distribute.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_That spoiler on the Blazer is factory equipment. it also came on the full-size GM wagons. I believe it serves to keep the rear window clear.

And they work really well.
1980something civic hatchbacks had a low profile version as well.


----------



## gsrroger (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_






























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ONT-WRX (Dec 31, 2003)

spotted this monstrosity at square one..
















hopefully intentional misspelling of notorious too..


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (ONT-WRX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ONT-WRX* »_hopefully intentional misspelling of notorious too..

That's _ludicrous!_ Why would someone intentionally misspell a word?








I like how the paint has been wind-eaten off of the license plate and wiper arms.


----------



## stugga11 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*









This been posted yet. Something about 2009 car and a 1970 haircut that just don't mix.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_









(just saw this in another post quote above)
I need to spend some time reviewing this thread. That's f'n hilarious.








Anyways- in too big of a hurry to write a ticket?


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (stugga11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stugga11* »_This been posted yet. Something about 2009 car and a 1970 haircut that just don't mix.

Isn't that Chris Bangle?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_
Now for the infamous Pontiac Transport van located in Jerome, AZ. I think I saw this a long ways back in this thread but I went there for vaca recently and it was parked in the smae place as the previous picture:
























Nice debadge:
























.

I disagree. What's better to do with a POS old minivan than make it into a useful truck?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_










It may be because I whomped myself on the head so bad yesterday that I was seeing double, but I think I'm missing this one, besides the fact that there are 9,000 signs telling the person to go left?
The bus one too, is it because the seat is right over the wheel? What if the guy was legless?


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_It may be because I whomped myself on the head so bad yesterday that I was seeing double, but I think I'm missing this one, besides the fact that there are 9,000 signs telling the person to go left?

That's the gist of it, yes.

_Quote »_The bus one too, is it because the seat is right over the wheel? What if the guy was legless?









No, it's the high-tech air conditioning system: a hand fan strung to the back of each seat.
And at least around here, ordinary yellow school buses still have a seat on top of each rear wheel hump. That's no worse than the '80s Toyota Van: the middle row seat basically had no legroom due to the mid-engine layout.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (VWestlife)*

Yeah but schoolbusses plan it so the seat bottom is on top of the wheel housing, not the foot area


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Hey that's right by me! I got a pic of my car in front of it somewhere.


----------



## Bmorlok (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_
if i get a ticket now im blaming you
























_Modified by got_vdub at 3:45 PM 1-10-2008_

Holy crap that looks like the intersection by the courthouse in Doylestown, PA... is that correct?
Edit: Found another angle... looks like it is! Wow!

















_Modified by Bmorlok at 9:41 PM 1-14-2008_


_Modified by Bmorlok at 9:41 PM 1-14-2008_


----------



## ONT-WRX (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: (Bmorlok)*

My old car had similar plates, cars gone but i still have the plates!
oh memories..


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_Yeah but schoolbusses plan it so the seat bottom is on top of the wheel housing, not the foot area









It depends on how many rows of seats the bus is ordered with. The ones I rode in had part of the wheel hump in the foot area... fun if you want to ride with your legs perched up high, but not so fun if you slide in from the aisle on the wide-seat side without looking, and bang your leg on the hump.








Anyway...


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (VWestlife)*

A lot of those "tonterias.com" pics are really stretching it in the wrongness category... like the funny car exploding, how is that doing it wrong? That building w/ the painted billboard/spilled paint is absolutely not doing it wrong, it's doing it right in every way... that building is great.
The guy on the bicycle taking a header in the rain is awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (LI_HXC_VR6)*

Photo butchered !


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (LI_HXC_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LI_HXC_VR6* »_A lot of those "tonterias.com" pics are really stretching it in the wrongness category... like the funny car exploding, how is that doing it wrong? 

Wait... how is a car exploding during a race doing it wrong ... ? Is this really a question?


----------



## jaredpgh (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Jetty!)*

spotted this one at lunch today:


----------



## sweet666 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (Bmorlok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bmorlok* »_
Holy crap that looks like the intersection by the courthouse in Doylestown, PA... is that correct?


yup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OldOyster (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (stugga11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stugga11* »_








This been posted yet. Something about 2009 car and a 1970 haircut that just don't mix.


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
Wait... how is a car exploding during a race doing it wrong ... ? Is this really a question?









It's an accident, it happens... most of this thread is made up of "doing it wrong" as the result of someone's stupidity, I just don't consider an engine on a funny car blowing up as "doing it wrong", it's a chance those racers take and it happens from time to time... unless of course there's some story behind it like the crew chief left his burning cigarette somewhere near a fuel line and right as the driver hit the gas it exploded or something to that extent... then that would be "doing it wrong"








I dont know I think I'm just getting tired of all the re-posts and low quality examples of doing it wrong'ness that has filled the past 10 or so pages... we really need some fresh and unquestionable examples of doing it wrong to liven this thread up. I'm bored and at work so I'm grouchy and need some real entertainment


----------



## Misfit (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (LI_HXC_VR6)*

hey if i had the cable to my camera i could fill this thread with about 15 fresh new pics


----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Misfit)*









Doing it wrong, Thai style.


----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Turbiodiesel!)*

Oh God I hope i'm the first to post this!!!!!!!! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated

This may be the ultimate in doing it wrong: cars edition! 
Definitely worth the click!


----------



## Basscase (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (20DYNAMITE07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20DYNAMITE07* »_Oh God I hope i'm the first to post this!!!!!!!! 

REPOST!


----------



## KTOOLNIN (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Basscase)*








The burning funny car is right because it says "Firebird" on the front.


----------



## Tier (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (stugga11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stugga11* »_








This been posted yet. Something about 2009 car and a 1970 haircut that just don't mix.

the SHOCKER!!!!!!


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (LI_HXC_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LI_HXC_VR6* »_
It's an accident, it happens... most of this thread is made up of "doing it wrong" as the result of someone's stupidity, I just don't consider an engine on a funny car blowing up as "doing it wrong", it's a chance those racers take and it happens from time to time... unless of course there's some story behind it like the crew chief left his burning cigarette somewhere near a fuel line and right as the driver hit the gas it exploded or something to that extent... then that would be "doing it wrong"








I dont know I think I'm just getting tired of all the re-posts and low quality examples of doing it wrong'ness that has filled the past 10 or so pages... we really need some fresh and unquestionable examples of doing it wrong to liven this thread up. I'm bored and at work so I'm grouchy and need some real entertainment









It's still wrong. Sorry, play again next time.


----------



## satisfied (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Turbiodiesel!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbiodiesel!* »_








Doing it AWESOME, Thai style. 

This ties with this








On an awesome-ness scale.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (audivwdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audivwdave* »_Photo butchered !









That's no photoshop. This guy bought a mk2 golf and brought it to his island, he used it to get to his boat


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (satisfied)*


_Quote, originally posted by *satisfied* »_On an awesome-ness scale.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (20DYNAMITE07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20DYNAMITE07* »_Oh God I hope i'm the first to post this!!!!!!!! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated

This may be the ultimate in doing it wrong: cars edition! 
Definitely worth the click!
















Anytime you find a youtube video that is older than 1 week, you can be sure it has already been posted on TCL before.


----------



## Tetzuoe (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Anytime you find a youtube video that is older than 1 week, you can be sure it has already been posted on TCL before. 

two.. maybe even three times.


----------



## Dakotaracer71 (Nov 15, 2007)

Self Pwnage
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## vwgilly (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (stugga11)*









IMO, the tailoring through the thigh is a bit loose and the shirt cuffs should have about 1/8" to 1/4" more exposure. The pinky is a bit off of parallel with the index and middle finger. That would lead to mild discomfort.
I do appreciate the jacket being properly buttoned, however!


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (jaredpgh)*

LOL!
_Quote, originally posted by *jaredpgh* »_spotted this one at lunch today:


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Dakotaracer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dakotaracer71* »_Self Pwnage
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated

did he say f'in L at the end of the vid??


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (ratdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ratdub* »_
did he say f'in L at the end of the vid??

no no, he said " Fool'in Fell"


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (ratdub)*

These are the last of the Tonterias, so enjoy.


----------



## Huckvw (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

Street's closed pizza boy! Find another way home!
...god damn street racers!


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (Huckvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Huckvw* »_Street's closed pizza boy! Find another way home!
...god damn street racers! 









I can hear the rev limiters bouncing of 9000 rpm


----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (satisfied)*


_Quote, originally posted by *satisfied* »_
This ties with this
On an awesome-ness scale.









Hell yeah. Doing it so wrong you actually end up lapping everybody and doing it totally right.










_Modified by Turbiodiesel! at 7:25 PM 1-15-2008_


----------



## sticks (Dec 28, 2005)

the lamborghini muria...brought to you by GM


----------



## Allytronik (Jan 11, 2008)

Saw this while on a business trip in Miami (driving a sexy Chevy Cobalt strip-down rental sedan, no less):








"Hi, Xzibit called, he says he wants his *rims* back . . "
























If my friend hasn't posted this up . . we saw this in Detroit last year:








Anger II? I'd hate to see Anger I . .


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_
That's no photoshop. This guy bought a mk2 golf and brought it to his island, he used it to get to his boat

I see you fell for the story too


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (Deaner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deaner* »_Finnaly I get to add to the thread!








seen that today near my house

The wheels on the trailer have more lugs than the wheels one the car


----------



## satisfied (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: (audomatik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audomatik* »_
The wheels on the trailer have more lugs than the wheels one the car









Nothing multilug rims won't fix.


----------



## TASVW (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*

In front of my school...nothing new.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (TASVW)*

Something about that car makes me want to ram it. Really, that was the first thought that came into my head and i don't know why. I'm not usually like that.


----------



## TASVW (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_Something about that car makes me want to ram it. Really, that was the first thought that came into my head and i don't know why. I'm not usually like that.

Took that picture last summer, I forgot that I have it. Yesterday I went throug my mobile phone picture album and went: AHA!!! Candidate for doing it wrong!


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (TASVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TASVW* »_
Took that picture last summer, I forgot that I have it. Yesterday I went throug my mobile phone picture album and went: AHA!!! Candidate for doing it wrong!









http://www.iparklikeanidiot.com/
So much wrongness it's criminal


----------



## Dutchsider (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (DubPassatVR6)*

although it's condoning putting stickers on peoples cars, it's still f*cking hilarious


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Dutchsider)*

Except they say NOT to put stickers on.


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
It's still wrong. Sorry, play again next time.

Sorry, I guess I just have higher standards than you










_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_










I don't know why but all I can think of when I look at that pic is Kramers double wide lanes







That guy must have had the opposite idea.
I see your "SOTP" and raise you a "SHCOOL" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Upon further inspection of that pic ^^ makes me wonder what the hell kind of school has barbed wire fences like that near it







sure looks like a safe location to me

















_Modified by LI_HXC_VR6 at 9:38 AM 1-16-2008_


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (bhtooefr)*

Nothing wrong with putting a sticker like that on the car of a person like that...you're not damaging it, and their behavior warrants it.
I don't have a problem with someone parking their car in two spots if they're not close to other cars. If you care about your car enough that it's worth the walk, great. It becomes a problem when they pull into the closest _two spots_ they find and make others park further out.
Christmas time is a perfect example of a time when nobody needs to be double parking. If a person is smart enough to be able to have enough money to afford an expensive car, they should also be smart enough that you can plan your life well in advance so they don't have to put your car in harm's way.
Double parking and not inconveniencing anyone = taking care of your property. Double parking and getting in the way = doing it wrong.
Of course, if you aren't near any other cars, there shouldn't be a "need" to double park anyway. It just screams "key me."


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (blue70beetle)*

The stickers actually have the stickyness equivalent of a post-it. You can put them on people's cars and they can take them off w/ no damage what-so-ever. STICK AWAY! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I had two of them on my car, and I always double park, but I park far far away from everyone. My car was hit 3 times (door caved in, entire driver's side swiped, rear ended) all while the car was parked near people. NEVER AGAIN!








Me doing it RIGHT!










_Modified by DubPassatVR6 at 9:49 AM 1-16-2008_


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LI_HXC_VR6* »_
Upon further inspection of that pic ^^ makes me wonder what the hell kind of school has barbed wire fences like that near it









I went to school in a small town (graduating class of 112 or something like that), and the football field had a fence around it with barbed wire at the top. I knew a guy who scaled the fence in a spot where there wasn't barbed wire (maybe a gate?) to run on the track, and the local rent-a-cop happened to come by and made him walk to the edge of town in front of his police car. That might have gotten the cop dehired - I don't remember (and if it didn't, it should have).
The fence/barbed wire were there because they were worried about their precious grass. Money well spent, since 22 guys in tight pants and cleats, running into/groping each other, probably didn't hurt it at all.


----------



## redfred18T (May 28, 2004)

assmilk? haha


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*

Interesting license plate on the Mini Cooper.


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue70beetle* »_Interesting license plate on the Mini Cooper.

He's Cosmo Kramer, The Assmilk!
Wrongness trying to be sold to someone else...(all taken from ebay)








and what's under the hood of this high performace beauty? You guessed it, NOTHING!
























wrongness in triplicate


























_Modified by DubPassatVR6 at 11:41 AM 1-16-2008_


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

That rainbow truck has a lot of impressive work done, however that paint scheme has been done WAY too many times and it was out circa 1998.


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_That rainbow truck has a lot of impressive work done, however that paint scheme has been done WAY too many times and it was out circa 1998.









Not to mention the interior will blind you even if you were driving it on Pluto


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LI_HXC_VR6* »_I don't know why but all I can think of when I look at that pic is Kramers double wide lanes







That guy must have had the opposite idea.

Actually, I believe the road with the white stripes painted all over it is an abandoned section of the Pennsylvania Turnpike, used for paint stripe testing. But I've seen PennDOT do stripe testing on an active section of I-80. They put up a sign like "Stripe Testing Ahead" and then you drive over several hundred feet of all sorts of white and yellow lines.


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (nopal 6.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nopal 6.0* »_









How the hell did that happen?


----------



## phatsac (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (phatsac)*


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_
How the hell did that happen?

See page 107... there was a discussion about it the _first_ time it was posted.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...e=107


----------



## uber_beetle (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

Evidently Fluorescent Lime Green Beetles are almost as popular as the ugly blue Civic is in that town.









_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Damn serpentine belt.


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_Damn serpentine belt.









There are mutha ****in snakes in my motha ****in engine!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (uber_beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uber_beetle* »_Evidently Fluorescent Lime Green Beetles are almost as popular as the ugly blue Civic is in that town.










I think that's Mexico because the upper left one looks like a half green/half white old Beetle cab.


----------



## skitzo (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LI_HXC_VR6* »_
Upon further inspection of that pic ^^ makes me wonder what the hell kind of school has barbed wire fences like that near it







sure looks like a safe location to me
















_Modified by LI_HXC_VR6 at 9:38 AM 1-16-2008_

duquesne.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_
I think that's Mexico because the upper left one looks like a half green/half white old Beetle cab.

Yep - Mexico City taxis are that color and lots of 'em are Beetles (odd to use a 2-door car as a taxi...)


----------



## OnTheGreen (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: (VegasJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasJetta* »_
There are mutha ****in snakes in my motha ****in engine! 









[email protected]@!!! Thank you for that!
"We got mutha **** snakes!!!!!!"


----------



## gill2003 (Jun 4, 2006)

Whew, just read all of it...
Heres my contribution. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x50pcYSUq3s

and the new handsfree!









Has to be a pchop











_Modified by gill2003 at 1:41 AM 1-17-2008_


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (uber_beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uber_beetle* »_Evidently Fluorescent Lime Green Beetles are almost as popular as the ugly blue Civic is in that town.









Late to the show, but I'd bet that's Mexico based on the beetle being green and white.


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (gill2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gill2003* »_
and the new handsfree!










Certainly not any worse than the Star Trek-esque hands-free earpieces everyone has glued to their ears walking through the mall, at the Wal-Mart, or anywhere else you go. They may be useful, but they sure look retarded.


----------



## VdubChaos (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*

I finally get to contribute to this thread. Some of you might remember the Jetta


----------



## rovetherr (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (VdubChaos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubChaos* »_










NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (klaxed)*


----------



## Basscase (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_I think that's Mexico because the upper left one looks like a half green/half white old Beetle cab.
Not to mention everybody standing there seems to be hispanic. And the other beetles have the same white top.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (Twelvizm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Twelvizm* »_


























"What an eyesore!"


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (Basscase)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Basscase* »_Not to mention everybody standing there seems to be hispanic. And the other beetles have the same white top.









You obviously don't have many mexicans where you live. This picture could've been taken anywhere around here. The reason I knew it wasn't in the US is because the cars don't have three different shades of rust on them, and stickers everywhere


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (Twelvizm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Twelvizm* »_


















Actually, the interior of that car looks fairly decent.
The problem with the exterior is the color. If they used a different color and some more tasteful wheels and lost the wheel well chrome eyebrows- it would look pretty good imo. And I bet that owner still gets more tail than drivers of purposely rusted VWs.


----------



## Basscase (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (DubPassatVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubPassatVR6* »_You obviously don't have many mexicans where you live. 
Well Oregon isn't exactly known for it's high rate of multiethnicity!


----------



## xmaciek82x (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: (Basscase)*

This is REALLY doing it wrong:
http://www.boingboing.net/2008....html


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (xmaciek82x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xmaciek82x* »_This is REALLY doing it wrong:
http://www.boingboing.net/2008....html

Wow, that is insane!


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (xmaciek82x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xmaciek82x* »_This is REALLY doing it wrong:
http://www.boingboing.net/2008....html

that cant be true


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (JettaGT8V80)*

Its true...sort of. Ford objected to the use of the word FORD and the Blue Oval in print without permission...not the pics of the cars or owners. It was all blown out of proportion on the net. All is good and the club isnt pissed.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (gill2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gill2003* »_Has to be a pchop










Love the Festiva that's beating it.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LI_HXC_VR6* »_
Sorry, I guess I just have higher standards than you










Actually, since this is a "Doing it wrong" thread - that would make your standards lower than mine. Nice try


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (Surf Green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Surf Green* »_
Love the Festiva that's beating it.

I didn't even notice at first. 
Haha, _J-Bodys_.


----------



## Mike Nice (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (VDUBber91)*


----------



## Basscase (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (Mike Nice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Nice* »_








Wow! They turned it into a mkV!


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

ZING


----------



## TurboMinivan (Mar 17, 2003)

We had a customer who just bought a new 2008 Outback 2.5i LL Bean Edition. For those who don't know, this car comes with a cloth seat interior. More specifically, the interior color is Warm Ivory and the exterior color is Newport Blue.
This particular customer decided they wanted their Outback to have leather seats. But rather than go with the factory offering--which would have raised the price considerably in order to also have the navigation system--they decided to have us do a custom leather conversion. No big deal; this happens all the time. As per the usual routine, we showed the customer our collection of color swatches and asked them to choose the exact hue they wanted their leather seats to be.
Let's just say we weren't prepared for their answer, and it took some convincing for us to believe they were serious. But serious they were, and here is the finished result:
























Now _that_ is one *pimpin'* Outback.


----------



## Tetzuoe (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (TurboMinivan)*

ohgod, i just threw up a little, did you hold the swatch up against the outside of the car????!?!?!
ugh, i have to get that out of my head now..


----------



## Basscase (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (Tetzuoe)*

There goes their resale!







At least it's a job well done!


----------



## Viss1 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (gill2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gill2003* »_









Enough what, proper fuel mixture?


----------



## TurboMinivan (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (Basscase)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Basscase* »_There goes their resale!

Oh, I agree completely. But the thing is, they _like it this way!_
And FTR: I figure the car will take a $1000 hit on any future appraisal--that is the cost for us to rip out that leather and install some of the proper, matching color.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (TurboMinivan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboMinivan* »_We had a customer who just bought a new 2008 Outback 2.5i LL Bean Edition. For those who don't know, this car comes with a cloth seat interior. More specifically, the interior color is Warm Ivory and the exterior color is Newport Blue.
This particular customer decided they wanted their Outback to have leather seats. But rather than go with the factory offering--which would have raised the price considerably in order to also have the navigation system--they decided to have us do a custom leather conversion. No big deal; this happens all the time. As per the usual routine, we showed the customer our collection of color swatches and asked them to choose the exact hue they wanted their leather seats to be.
Let's just say we weren't prepared for their answer, and it took some convincing for us to believe they were serious. But serious they were, and here is the finished result:
























Now _that_ is one *pimpin'* Outback.



May I ask what you charge for that full interior leather job?


----------



## TurboMinivan (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_
May I ask what you charge for that full interior leather job?

As noted above, $1000. As an added bonus, we don't surcharge for poor taste (although we may require payment in full up front).


----------



## dubjager (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (nopal 6.0)*



nopal 6.0 said:


> [/QUOTE
> In Soviet Russia, trailer haul YOU!


----------



## Lumis_Wolfy (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_









ASSMILK has a pretty sexy ride..


----------



## Basscase (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Dub12)*

crap like that is gonna get this thing locked.....as funny as it is!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Dub12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub12* »_censored

Are you trying to get this thread locked - and every member pissed at you?


----------



## Dub12 (Sep 23, 2007)

*Wouldn't want that*

Gone


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (dubjager)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubjager* »_In Soviet Russia, trailer haul YOU!









This thread is so epic even the replies to the reposts are reposts.


----------



## KjTAssaSIN817 (Oct 25, 2005)

Edit: PHEW!


----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_
Actually, the interior of that car looks fairly decent.
The problem with the exterior is the color. If they used a different color and some more tasteful wheels and lost the wheel well chrome eyebrows- it would look pretty good imo. And I bet that owner still gets more tail than drivers of purposely rusted VWs.
















I would bet a set of LMs would fix the Tempo and increase the value 10x


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LI_HXC_VR6* »_I see your "SOTP" and raise you a "SHCOOL" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Upon further inspection of that pic ^^ makes me wonder what the hell kind of school has barbed wire fences like that near it







sure looks like a safe location to me
















I would bet that this pic was a set-up by an Airside Ops crew of an airport....we have crews that have all of the necessary equipmetn to do one of these....


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_










I see what you did there. Clever!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (veedublvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedublvr* »_
I would bet a set of LMs would fix the Tempo and increase the value 10x

That's probably true of any 15 year old econocruiser.


----------



## dubjager (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*

oops.
didn't remember the post from x pages ago. 
Oh well. I still thought it was funny.


----------



## DIAF (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

About SHCOOL

_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_
I would bet that this pic was a set-up by an Airside Ops crew of an airport....we have crews that have all of the necessary *equipmetn* to do one of these....


hahaha. Intentional or not, I'm laughing!


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (dubjager)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubjager* »_oops.
didn't remember the post from x pages ago. 
Oh well. I still thought it was funny.









I wasn't hating, and it is still funny.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*

I went to park my car on a city street today, and I noticed the parking meter next to mine was showing "Out Of Service," and instead of the time remaining, it was blinking "*FAIL*"
























Apparently they also blink "*dEAd*" when the internal battery powering the electronics is about to go dead.


----------



## TUVapprovedDUBS (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (VdubChaos)*

















wow... didnt even realize that was a jetta at first


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (TUVapprovedDUBS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TUVapprovedDUBS* »_ 

Your username is doing it wrong.
It's speeled TÜV, or TUeV if you can't use 8-bit ASCII.


----------



## metaljim (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_











HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## McLovin (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (PineappleMonkey)*

after lurking for 150+ pages . i saw this in another thread but it belongs here


----------



## vuu16v2 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_ May I ask what you charge for that full interior leather job? 

May I ask why you have so many GD'ed posts yet can't figure out how NOT to quote every picture when asking one-lined questions?


----------



## ESBVWs (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (vuu16v2)*

i dont think these have been posted yet soo heres my contribution


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (vuu16v2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vuu16v2* »_
May I ask why you have so many GD'ed posts yet can't figure out how NOT to quote every picture when asking one-lined questions?









chill out. It's not like my post was on a different page, so the pics had to load anyways for the original post.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (BRealistic)*

But it IS still bandwitdth either way and makes the thread unnecessarily long. Yeah, could ahve been said in a nicer weay...but please refrain from including the image when quoting...


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (ESBVWs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ESBVWs* »_ 










Maxi Tuning? More like maxi-pad, cause that's about the only thing that car is good for now http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vwgilly (Sep 30, 2004)

Couple from today.
An ultra-rare Ferrari truck.
The "F"-250








CL500?
Nice car.
Pinstriping?
Meh.
Pinstriping with "Duddy" on the driver's side under the window with old fart tooling around at 25?
Wrong.


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (vwgilly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgilly* »_An ultra-rare Ferrari truck.
The "F"-250

Lion /= Horse.
You're doing it wrong.


----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_
Lion /= Horse.
You're doing it wrong.

and even if it were, at least where I live, a lot of real owners badge their tow vehicles/family cars...


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (MatchStick)*

looks like the Peugeot lion?
here's one:


----------



## kernelpanic (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (vwgilly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgilly* »_
The "F"-250










Aston Villa fan maybe?


----------



## OldOyster (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*

That is a Griffin.


----------



## Basscase (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (OldOyster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OldOyster* »_That is a Griffin.
No this is a griffin


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (OldOyster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OldOyster* »_That is a Griffin.

Eh.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)




----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_










Don't act like you're not impressed!


----------



## EnIgMa '06 (May 13, 2004)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_
Lion /= Horse.
You're doing it wrong.

Lion != Horse. You = doing it wrong Java style


----------



## vwgilly (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_
Lion /= Horse.
You're doing it wrong.

I know this. Do you think Pep Boys sells an actual Ferrari stick on, or one that looks similar? You are familiar with how much Ferrari makes from licensing, correct? I don't think a $3.99 sticker quite covers what their fees would require.


----------



## PANELAMAN. (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (sakigt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *"sakigt"* »_Apparently thats common in South America. They buy cheap inmported used cars whose steering is on the wrong side and swap it so the DMV will aprove it. Some swaps are better than others....

I registered only to say that you are wrong, in south america we use the left side too, I guess only England, India, Australia and others old colonies of England use the right side. By the way, here in Brazil to import used cars is prohibited.
Regards,


_Modified by PANELAMAN. at 1:56 PM 1-18-2008_


----------



## cxg231 (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (vwgilly)*

My meager contributions:
I see this guy in his base-model CTS at the gym a few times a week...


Just *ONE* aftermarket, illegal light??? At first glance, the light just looks like the lens is broken out, but it's not.


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (EnIgMa '06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EnIgMa ’06* »_
Lion != Horse. You = doing it wrong Java style









(annoyed grunt) Coding>me... *hangs head in shame*


----------



## EpicVW (Feb 10, 2000)

*Re: (vwgilly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgilly* »_
I know this. Do you think Pep Boys sells an actual Ferrari stick on, or one that looks similar? You are familiar with how much Ferrari makes from licensing, correct? I don't think a $3.99 sticker quite covers what their fees would require.


But....It doesn't even look similar?
















The background isn't even the same color, different animal completely, etc...I think dude just found a stick of a lion and thought he'd slap it on his truck. Which, could be argued that it was in bad taste, but hardly doing it wrong.










_Modified by passatrcr at 2:29 PM 1-18-2008_


----------



## vwgilly (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: (passatrcr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatrcr* »_But....It doesn't even look similar?
The background isn't even the same color, different animal completely, etc...I think dude just found a stick of a lion and thought he'd slap it on his truck. Which, could be argued that it was in bad taste, but hardly doing it wrong.









Far too common amongst the local populous. They are going for a look when sticking this badge on. 
-I know it isn't even close.
-I know to us TCL folk it doesn't seem to be possible to mistake it.
-I know it isn't even a horse.
This is why it strikes me as being wrong.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (TurboMinivan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboMinivan* »_









See, this is EXACTLY why car manufacturers limit some interior colors to certain exterior colors and vice versa. And with those quattro GmbH/Individual/Designo programs you can go as tasteless as you want. But hey, at least your car will be unique!


----------



## Snowdog (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (Mike Nice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Nice* »_










The New 2008 Audi's. Now with built in cheese grater.


----------



## vuu16v2 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Snowdog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowdog* »_

The New 2008 Audi's. Now with built in cheese grater.









Or Steak N Shake style fries. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Just how I like my crack hoes, thin and crispy, er, wait, that how I like my pizzas. Nevermind.


----------



## eb_rat_7 (Mar 8, 2005)

spotted on the way home from work- being driven by a 50ish year old lady...


----------



## eb_rat_7 (Mar 8, 2005)

apologizing in advanced for the crappy picture. i snapped it while driving by. some tard in a 18 wheeler cut a corner to close and got stuck on top of a full sized (15 ft?) dunkin donuts sign. its hard to see the sign in the picture. his trailer was a good 15-20 feet from the parking lot exit. it kind of looked like he drove over the curb/grass/sidewalk.

















_Modified by eb_rat_7 at 6:13 PM 1-18-2008_


_Modified by eb_rat_7 at 6:14 PM 1-18-2008_


----------



## sixdoubleseven (Apr 24, 2003)

^ Randolph/Stoughton?


----------



## eb_rat_7 (Mar 8, 2005)

^yeah- right off the first (last) exit on 24. i work down the street from there. how the heck did you know where it was from that crappy picture? 139 and page street intersection.


----------



## Snowdog (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (sixdoubleseven)*

Diddn't see this one anywhere so...


----------



## A3VRSIX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (eb_rat_7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eb_rat_7* »_










maybe she is a fan of this?


----------



## Old school (Mar 16, 2001)

*Re: (Snowdog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowdog* »_ Diddn't see this one anywhere so...









I'd love to see the expression on the insurance adjuster's face when he reads the claim report.
"So you collided with...an F-15?"


----------



## Snowdog (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (Old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Old school* »_
I'd love to see the expression on the insurance adjuster's face when he reads the claim report.
"So you collided with...an F-15?"









it was a security police vehicle. The story from what I remember hearing, was two young airmen were on patrol late at night, one male, one female...and lets just say that what she was doing to her partner rather distracted him while he was driving...


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

the search function didn't bring this up as a repost so I hope its not.. its spectacular...
http://www.prostreetromania.ro/prostreet.htm


----------



## nunboy (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*

repost yes, still funny yes!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (Snowdog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowdog* »_ Diddn't see this one anywhere so...









True Lies movie set


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

^^^^bwahahahahhahah we are so lazy


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: (eb_rat_7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eb_rat_7* »_^yeah- right off the first (last) exit on 24. i work down the street from there. how the heck did you know where it was from that crappy picture? 139 and page street intersection.


----------



## medicracer (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (Snowdog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowdog* »_









Article 15 FTL!!!!


----------



## gtiguy1994 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_the search function didn't bring this up as a repost so I hope its not.. its spectacular...
http://www.prostreetromania.ro/prostreet.htm


thoes women are hot!!!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_










"Ever since honey went to jail, for some reason the baby will only stop crying when I run the cordless drill."


_Modified by BRealistic at 8:32 PM 1/18/2008_


----------



## SalemNHGreenGolf2 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_























pretty sur that this ones a replica

Okay, so I just found this thread today, made it to page 28, get all the way to the bottom, and what do I see? I picture of me, my ex-girlfriend, her mom and dad looking at his 66 Vette in the background of the third picture here. Kinda threw me for a loop for a second there. Carry on.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

um... hmm.. yeah.... ok...


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_um... hmm.. yeah.... ok...











you're right, he should totally be wearing a tie clip for such a job..


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (PolkGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PolkGLI* »_
Okay, so I just found this thread today, made it to page 28, get all the way to the bottom, and what do I see? I picture of me, my ex-girlfriend, her mom and dad looking at his 66 Vette in the background of the third picture here. Kinda threw me for a loop for a second there. Carry on.

You just found the thread, and already you've earned yourself a place in it! Quoting the other two (completely irrelevant to your point) pics = doing it wrong.


----------



## SuckerPunch (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_um... hmm.. yeah.... ok...


not 100% sure why you posted the guy changing the tire in a tie....
Volvo puts those covers in the car along with gloves so you dont get you hands and clothes dirty if you have to change a tire.


----------



## Snowdog (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (SuckerPunch)*

not so much doing it wrong, but demonstrating what will happen if you do something wrong...like challenge a Leopard tank for right of way. (well leopard based engineer vehicle)








it says it's a VW, but I think it's an Opel.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5lzoldDcko

and in the same setting, fast and furious with a MBT.








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhbBWNcV5dA


_Modified by Snowdog at 9:21 AM 1-19-2008_


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (Snowdog)*

it's a D modell Kadett.. and it sure stopped that damn tank..


----------



## Snowdog (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_it's a D modell Kadett.. and it sure stopped that damn tank..

thats what I thought, I had one of those but couldn't remember what model kadett it was. I think they had the dozer blade too low the first time and caught the car on that.


----------



## PANELAMAN. (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition*

































































































































(Fiat uno off-road, lol)


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (SuckerPunch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuckerPunch* »_
not 100% sure why you posted the guy changing the tire in a tie....
Volvo puts those covers in the car along with gloves so you dont get you hands and clothes dirty if you have to change a tire.

Volvo provides gloves and a tire cover? I did not know that. It still looks dorky though.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (BRealistic)*

not sure about the Uno, but the Panda came as a 4X4 and it was quite capable....


----------



## PANELAMAN. (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_not sure about the Uno, but the Panda came as a 4X4 and it was quite capable....

The picture of the uno was take in brazil, and here we don't have an 4x4 uno, I think that europa doesn't have one as well. He tried to copy 2 cars that have the 'adventure' appeal here in brazil, the Fiat Idea Adventure and Crossfox. Both are minivans with some 4x4 appeal but the 4x4 its only on the look, the car is the same **** than the normal version.








Fiat idea adventure








Crossfox


----------



## matttRS (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_the search function didn't bring this up as a repost so I hope its not.. its spectacular...
http://www.prostreetromania.ro/prostreet.htm


your right this is spectacular, wtf is it real or a piss take, either way its awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
that video of him doing donuts is great


_Modified by prawnstar at 4:30 PM 1-19-2008_


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (PolkGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PolkGLI* »_
Okay, so I just found this thread today, made it to page 28, get all the way to the bottom, and what do I see? I picture of me, my ex-girlfriend, her mom and dad looking at his 66 Vette in the background of the third picture here. Kinda threw me for a loop for a second there. Carry on.

Now THAT'S weird. That was a good show, wasn't it?


----------



## Snowdog (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (Ryukein)*


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (Snowdog)*

Here's my latest compilation:
Me and my girlfriend's dad changing out the alternator in my 96 Jetta using 2 widowmakers, lumber, and the donut tire to keep it up and hope that it doesn't fall...








One of my co-workers who just bought a $600 riced out Mitsubishi Mirage and then thinking it's funny to park 3" away from my door so I have to crawl in through my passenger side, 2 days in a row. I was pretty damn pissed, since i wasn't taking up 2 spots or anything.







































After about 3 hours of detailing my GLI I decided it would be ok to go and turn around in my backyard and well.. took about 15 minutes to get out of the mud...
















My car came out from a detail looking like it just went mudding...








And finally, I found this in my local newspaper ad...


----------



## vuu16v2 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_Here's my latest compilation: 

First, that Lincoln in pic one looks mobile. Use it to go buy $20.00 worth of jack stands.
Second, three days in a row is not enough for you to jack up his car and remove two wheels?
Third, 3 hrs. of detailing and you effed it by driving through your own yard? Double fail on the last one. Ruts that need fixed and all that work for nada.
You're quite the good sport for posting so much self-fail.


----------



## 180horses (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: (eb_rat_7)*

doing it wrong. lmaf
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RlK0Xd4c2c


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (180horses)*

http://www.*****************/data/media/3/creepy-tiger-costume.jpg


----------



## mraguilar (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_Here's my latest compilation:
Me and my girlfriend's dad changing out the alternator in my 96 Jetta using 2 widowmakers, lumber, and the donut tire to keep it up and hope that it doesn't fall...


you are doing it right this time


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (mraguilar)*


----------



## One_Love (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (RydnShotgun)*

^ LOL


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (One_Love)*

Where's that pic of an intersection in Newark, NJ where a guy got a ticket for disobeying a "No Left Turn" sign even though he was in a left-turning lane and had a green left turn arrow on the traffic light...


----------



## foster (Jun 15, 2001)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (VWestlife)*

My first contribution to this post...


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

Some more doing it wrong, Seattle style.








Doing it wrong, parking lot style (this is a big big problem where I work)
















(note the cars parked to the left of the van)
and someone who did it wrong


----------



## SalemNHGreenGolf2 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_
Now THAT'S weird. That was a good show, wasn't it?

Yes, like I said, it threw me off a bit when I first saw the picture. Those shows always have amazing cars, can't wait for the season to start again.


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: (TurboMinivan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboMinivan* »_We had a customer who just bought a new 2008 Outback 2.5i LL Bean Edition. For those who don't know, this car comes with a cloth seat interior. More specifically, the interior color is Warm Ivory and the exterior color is Newport Blue.
This particular customer decided they wanted their Outback to have leather seats. But rather than go with the factory offering--which would have raised the price considerably in order to also have the navigation system--they decided to have us do a custom leather conversion. No big deal; this happens all the time. As per the usual routine, we showed the customer our collection of color swatches and asked them to choose the exact hue they wanted their leather seats to be.
Let's just say we weren't prepared for their answer, and it took some convincing for us to believe they were serious. But serious they were, and here is the finished result:
























Now _that_ is one *pimpin'* Outback.


More proof lesbians have no taste!


----------



## SebringMGB (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: (MRVW01)*


----------



## Old school (Mar 16, 2001)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (foster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foster* »_My first contribution to this post...









That is not doing it wrong, that is doing it awesome.
Mad Max Yugo FTW!


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

unfortunately I didn't have the camera, but today while out shopping I drove by this:








with these badges front and rear:








I thought it was funny, then I thought about it and realized just how sad it was that they would be that obsessed with the image of their car to try to pull that off...either way, doing it wrong.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (silvERia)*

Currently on eBay...


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

Talk about honesty: a Kia Rondo advertised as "low MPG"...








Brand New 2007 Kia Rondo Crossover LOW MPG 10 yr warr.


----------



## dentinger (Nov 20, 2007)

besides the tailpipe, whats wrong with the Peugeot?


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (dentinger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dentinger* »_besides the tailpipe, whats wrong with the Peugeot?
probably almost impossible to find 405 parts in the US too


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_probably almost impossible to find 405 parts in the US too

Peugeot Motors America still exists and still provides parts from France for U.S. Peugeot owners. However, U.S.-specific parts (lights, bumpers, emissions control, etc.) are probably getting scarce.
Here's another one from eBay... this is a 2006 Kia Rio. The check-engine light is in the middle of the lower edge of the warning light area between the gauges. It's pretty obvious that the seller photoshopped the pic to make it look like the CEL is off with the engine running. The car itself is a flood salvage with no title.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...98924


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_ The check-engine light is in the middle of the lower edge of the warning light area between the gauges. It's pretty obvious that the seller photoshopped the pic to make it look like the CEL is off with the engine running. The car itself is a flood salvage with no title.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...98924










Its the AirBig light...


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (VegasJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasJetta* »_
Its the AirBig light... 


indeed!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (180horses)*


_Quote, originally posted by *180horses* »_doing it wrong. lmaf
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RlK0Xd4c2c


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgirl* »_http://www.*****************/d...e.jpg

Reread title. Car related?


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (ratdub)*

I forgot, the CEL is the one immediately next to it. Looks like he cut-and-pasted the unlit CEL on top of the airbag light. You can see the outline of the "engine" graphic.


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_I forgot, the CEL is the one immediately next to it. Looks like he cut-and-pasted the unlit CEL on top of the airbag light. You can see the outline of the "engine" graphic.


Either way, that was a good catch!


----------



## dento gt (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (VegasJetta)*

This thread has inspired me. All of these were at one car show, the Jammin 107.7 Motor Jam at the Crystal Mall in Waterford, CT. Sorry for all the pics, but I couldn't resist.
First I present the "Hellica"
















I don't even know what to say about this
























Dolla dolla billz yall
















Bagged Mercury Minivan


----------



## dento gt (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (dento gt)*

Kia time
















































It should be said that the two shades of green velvet on the interior matched the two shades of green on the exterior. The picture of the interior doesn't do the ugliness justice.
And finally I present the Special Edition, Turbo, AWD Mitsubishi Eclipse








That goes so fast it needs these
















And a shot someone got on the way home from the New England Dust Off


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (dento gt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dento gt* »_










at least he got that right.
Thats so nasty, *insert puking emoticon here*


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (dento gt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dento_gt* »_









Shift knob put on backwards...


----------



## dento gt (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

^^^^^holy hell, i was so distracted by the rest of the interior i never even noticed the shift knob


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (dento gt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dento gt* »_










That's the only one that really made me ill. For the sake of style they ruined their headlight beam pattern.








As far as the rest of them? I'd take any of them over a purposely rusted VW.


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (dento gt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dento gt* »_
That goes so fast it needs these


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

*Re: (WD-40)*









Mustang Ranger... MustRange... Mange? 
-GP


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (Green Panzer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Green Panzer* »_ Mustang Ranger... MustRange... Mange? 
-GP

I've seen worse:


----------



## gsrroger (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (dento gt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dento gt* »_Bagged Mercury Minivan

























The 'bagged Mercy Villager is so wrong, it's almost right!


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_
That's the only one that really made me ill. For the sake of style they ruined their headlight beam pattern.








As far as the rest of them? I'd take any of them over a purposely rusted VW.









But if you check the wrinkles at the corners - it'll peel right off as soon as they drive it in the rain.


----------



## 251 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (gsrroger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gsrroger* »_







The 'bagged Mercy Villager is so wrong, it's almost right!

Improved:


----------



## dentinger (Nov 20, 2007)

HAHAHA
look at the first pic of the rio.
the black chick has a disgusted look on her face, the guy beside her is about to laugh. and the guy on the other side with his hand just made me laugh.
also, to the pic with the locked hoods pins. who knows. maybe he doesnt trust anyone, so he locked it up before he left the car.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
Here's another one from eBay... this is a 2006 Kia Rio. The check-engine light is in the middle of the lower edge of the warning light area between the gauges. It's pretty obvious that the seller photoshopped the pic to make it look like the CEL is off with the engine running. The car itself is a flood salvage with no title.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...98924










This guy claims the car is "VIRTUALLY BRAND NEW!" in his auction. 47,000 miles with flood damage is now virtually brand new??







And I love how in every interior picture, he brags about how clean the interior is. Of course it is, the thing was flooded and he probably had to completely clean the mud out.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*









Doing it wrong factory stylez..... Engine covers are meant to accentuate or disguise parts underneath... not make a front engined Kia look like it houses a longitudinal V6 when it is transverse... 
Edit, pg 160 pwnage!!!11!1!!!11! (whatever the fock that means)


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (vuu16v2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vuu16v2* »_
First, that Lincoln in pic one looks mobile. Use it to go buy $20.00 worth of jack stands.
Second, three days in a row is not enough for you to jack up his car and remove two wheels?
Third, 3 hrs. of detailing and you effed it by driving through your own yard? Double fail on the last one. Ruts that need fixed and all that work for nada.
You're quite the good sport for posting so much self-fail.









Yea well we had jack stands at his house but he forgot them and was too lazy to get them. Oh well, I am getting some. 
I'm not going to steal my coworkers wheels....







It'd be nice to find a key mark down my car one day wouldn't it....?
Yea... I didn't realize it had rained all day and I forgot the snow had all just melted. Dumb yes.. but at least it's funny


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Subscribed


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (DaddyOfPayton)*

Click on thumbnail for more photos.


----------



## dentinger (Nov 20, 2007)

WTH is that ^^
i wanna say a saturn coupe or a ford probe, but the front end is throwing me off....


----------



## Old school (Mar 16, 2001)

*Re: (dentinger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dentinger* »_WTH is that ^^
i wanna say a saturn coupe or a ford probe, but the front end is throwing me off....

Geo Storm


----------



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (dentinger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dentinger* »_WTH is that ^^
i wanna say a saturn coupe or a ford probe, but the front end is throwing me off....

Geo Storm.
*EDIT* - damn, two minutes off.


----------



## olde*english (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re:*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_








Doing it wrong factory stylez..... Engine covers are meant to accentuate or disguise parts underneath... not make a front engined Kia look like it houses a longitudinal V6 when it is transverse... 
Edit, pg 160 pwnage!!!11!1!!!11! (whatever the fock that means)

I noticed that too on the Sedona.







Not only that, the fake runners make it look like a V7


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


----------



## dentinger (Nov 20, 2007)

ROFL.
geo storm.
and i hate those style of rims.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (dentinger)*

Cabriolet with atrocious body kit.... I'd actually like to see that car with a big bumper set-up and subtler body lines and side skirts. Fenders are actually kind of neat...


----------



## dentinger (Nov 20, 2007)

he needs wheels with a lower offset tho....
or is it higher?? i always get the two confused.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (dentinger)*


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_








Doing it wrong factory stylez..... Engine covers are meant to accentuate or disguise parts underneath... not make a front engined Kia look like it houses a longitudinal V6 when it is transverse... 

It even says V6 right in the middle!


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (RydnShotgun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RydnShotgun* »_










hahahaha i know that intersection sommerville right?


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_









new carlounge classic


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*

come on KIA. what are they thinking??


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
It even says V6 right in the middle!
















Well, yeah it is a V6, but.... the engine is sideways and the cover portrays it as front-to-back


----------



## SebringMGB (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_










Browsing StattichPassa's Flickr I see.








Driving your car into the tree outside my house while drunk = doing it wrong.


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

*Re: (SebringMGB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SebringMGB* »_
Driving your car into the tree outside my house while drunk = doing it wrong.









That has to be a rental, nobody actually buys those. 
-GP


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (SebringMGB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SebringMGB* »_
Driving your car into the tree outside my house while drunk = doing it wrong.









Is that a new lancer?


----------



## Duderino (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*

I may be wrong, but I think its a Sebring.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Duderino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duderino* »_I may be wrong, but I think its a Sebring.

You are right.
Identifiable by the stupid vinyl on the rear door to make it look like the window line goes onto the C-pillar.


----------



## carguy88 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (Duderino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duderino* »_I may be wrong, but I think its a Sebring.

yep


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (JettaGT8V80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGT8V80* »_hahahaha i know that intersection sommerville right?

yup... McGrath highway and Highland ave http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
You are right.
Identifiable by the stupid vinyl on the rear door to make it look like the window line goes onto the C-pillar.

and that dumb raked hood


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_
Well, yeah it is a V6, but.... the engine is sideways and the cover portrays it as front-to-back

Aha, stupid me understood it as if it was an I-4. In that case, I'd say that VW is no better. The engine in the Rabbit GTI is a transverse I-4, but the engine cover looks like it's a longitudinal.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (PerL)*


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

Have some more McNuggets, hot stuff.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (mraguilar)*

this has to be the longest thread ever....this might be a repost but f going through 160 pages to check


----------



## porsche99 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_this has to be the longest thread ever....this might be a repost but f going through 160 pages to check









What's the story behind that one?
Oh, and this isn't the longest thread ever, there's a tattoo thread in the Art and Design forum of "community" with 260 something pages.
http://forums.motivemag.com/zerothread?id=1186966


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (porsche99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *porsche99* »_
What's the story behind that one?


i actually don't know the story here but i'm definitely interested in hearing it if anyone else knows


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*









Being a 17 yr old thinking your stock Jeep can hang with the big boys. Woulda flipped except that his front PS fender was resting on a rock. 








And the previous owner of my 72's paintjob. The way I bought it, and it is going flat black. 
And as far as long threads, I know there are a few 800+ page threads in the regional forums. 
-Greg


----------



## V-KLAN (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (251)*


_Quote, originally posted by *251* »_
Improved:










LOL.....much better!!!


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (porsche99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *porsche99* »_
Oh, and this isn't the longest thread ever, there's a tattoo thread in the Art and Design forum of "community" with 260 something pages.


Broke Status Role Call in New England is at a hearty 795 pages...








EDIT: I pwn'd the page.. need to add some content










































_Modified by ShadowGLI at 9:51 AM 1-21-2008_


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Aha, stupid me understood it as if it was an I-4. In that case, I'd say that VW is no better. The engine in the Rabbit GTI is a transverse I-4, but the engine cover looks like it's a longitudinal.









No, you are doing it wrong if you think that looks longitudinal...! To me it looks like a plastic cover and shows no sign of engine direction.


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (B3sat16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3sat16v* »_
No, you are doing it wrong if you think that looks longitudinal...! To me it looks like a plastic cover and shows no sign of engine direction. 

x2


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (B3sat16v)*

I disagre, with the silver stripe running fore & aft, it most definitely appears to be a longitudinal engine. I know it's NOT, and KNEW it wasn't but the pic makes it appear that way IMHO.
Far too much time being wasted trying to call people "doing it wrong"...no more bickering or this thread will have to go away. All people to say what they think is doing it wrong without retort.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (StormChaser)*

Yea, please quit talking about engine covers.
Horizontal stripes make you look fat.


----------



## ahnuc (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (vuu16v2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vuu16v2* »_
Second, three days in a row is not enough for you to jack up his car and remove two wheels?


That and I woulda jammed a coupe of deflated soccer/basket/volleyballs in his front bumper cover with "Got" and "Balls" written in big black letters, then pumped 'em up as to render them difficult to extract.


















_Modified by ahnuc at 10:29 AM 1-21-2008_


----------



## _Steve_ (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_
Broke Status Role Call in New England is at a hearty 795 pages...










PNW's first chit chat thread went to 2400 pages in seven months.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2751853
I think we are on V.10 now.


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_I disagre, with the silver stripe running fore & aft, it most definitely appears to be a longitudinal engine. I know it's NOT, and KNEW it wasn't but the pic makes it appear that way IMHO.
Far too much time being wasted trying to call people "doing it wrong"...no more bickering or this thread will have to go away. All people to say what they think is doing it wrong without retort. 

You are doing it wrong... A silver stripe indicates the direction now...? Its purely there for fashion....


----------



## alleghenyman (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (_Steve_)*

That shouldn't count, it's not one subject, and threads get canned here when they get too far off topic. (BTW, you're not doing it wrong, I'm doing it right







)

_Quote, originally posted by *_Steve_* »_
PNW's first chit chat thread went to 2400 pages in seven months.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2751853
I think we are on V.10 now.


----------



## matoo (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (alleghenyman)*

Speaking of getting off topic...This one need to get back on topic.


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (matoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matoo* »_Speaking of getting off topic...This one need to get back on topic.

I agree:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (B3sat16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3sat16v* »_
No, you are doing it wrong if you think that looks longitudinal...! To me it looks like a plastic cover and shows no sign of engine direction. 

I disagree. The silver area looks like a center intake for a "V" engine, and the things on the side are abstract intake runners.


----------



## vuu16v2 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_
I disagree. The silver area looks like a center intake for a "V" engine, and the things on the side are abstract intake runners.

Just how slow are you? Twice on this very page mods have said to keep it ojn topic and you won't shut it about the plastic engine covers? 
Your post count is sufficiently padded, let it go.


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

seriously, stop arguing about the f'ing engine cover, now back on topic...


----------



## ahnuc (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (vuu16v2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vuu16v2* »_
Just how slow are you? Twice on this very page mods have said to keep it ojn topic and you won't shut it about the plastic engine covers? 
Your post count is sufficiently padded, let it go.









Yeah, there's a an ugly engine cover's thread, go find it.
Meanwhile back to doing it wrong, automotively (ducks to avoid grammar police):


























_Modified by ahnuc at 12:53 PM 1-21-2008_


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (vuu16v2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vuu16v2* »_
Just how slow are you? Twice on this very page mods have said to keep it ojn topic and you won't shut it about the plastic engine covers? 
Your post count is sufficiently padded, let it go.









Well I just scanned the page so I did not know this was a mod issue. But I do apologize for adding to the confusion. Crap- since when did post count show that anybody had a high reading comprehension level?








(and by posting a responce to my post, you are adding to the exact problem that you are complaining about so vocally







.) 
Anyways- I'll add a pic I took a few years ago. (to help keep this on topic)








(edited image size)










_Modified by BRealistic at 9:53 AM 1/21/2008_


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (matoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matoo* »_Speaking of getting off topic...This one need to get back on topic.

here's one from last week at my work.
The parking lot is VERY narrow and can barely fit big trucks without any cars...but this guy made it impossible.


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (ahnuc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahnuc* »_Yeah, there's a an ugly engine cover's thread, go find it.
Meanwhile back to doing it wrong, automotively (ducks to avoid grammar police):

























_Modified by ahnuc at 12:53 PM 1-21-2008_

That is doing it right....!


----------



## alleghenyman (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (VTECeateR)*

Am I the only one who thinks ignorant parking hardly rises to the level of doing it wrong worthy of a thread featuring eye-watering ground effects, ridiculously irresponsible behavior and the sort of misfortune that has to be seen to be believed?
This thread needs a little more steak and a lot less sizzle.


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (VTECeateR)*

To take BRealistic's comment a step further, neither post count _nor wealth_ (as measured by the ability to afford a newer Benz) are indicators of reading comprehension capabilities!








Edit: did those floating vehicles actually make the crossing from Cuba? I recall seeing something on TV about a truck that looked an awful lot like the one in the second pic...as I recall, it was the guy's second attempt at crossing, and he made it. I agree...that's doing it right.
(And no, I don't have a problem with _otherwise law-abiding_ illegal immigrants from south of the border either, FWIW. It's harder to get here legally than it is to get here illegally, and for the risks they take in doing so, they deserve to have the opportunity to stay and contribute as so many of them do!)


_Modified by blue70beetle at 12:19 PM 1-21-2008_


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (blue70beetle)*

Ok, good. Now back on topic:


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (abawp)*

Not automotive, but it has wheels


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (DubPassatVR6)*

hopefully this one is better. Saw this outside my work last year. At least he wrapped the battery in a plastic bag.


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (VTECeateR)*









not Boss Hog-worthy FTL


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (abawp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abawp* »_Ok, good. Now back on topic:









WUT, don't post pics of my car pls.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (subwoffers)*

That dosen't look like a Mk5 Sports Jetta Sti GT Special edition superleggera automatic manual transmission, it looks like a Mk5 Sports Jetta Sti GT Special edition superleggera automatic manual transmission Package II. I mean, it's got the white wheels, not silver or anything


----------



## moparVWfreak (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LI_HXC_VR6* »_About the contractor's smart car... where does he put the day laborers after he picks them up at 7-11?










in the trailer!


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*

Is that from the front end of a Ford Escape?


----------



## fonyx (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (porsche99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *porsche99* »_
What's the story behind that one?
Oh, and this isn't the longest thread ever, there's a tattoo thread in the Art and Design forum of "community" with 260 something pages.
http://forums.motivemag.com/zerothread?id=1186966

this ones the longest :
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...e=275


----------



## F Student (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue70beetle* »_Is that from the front end of a Ford Escape?

I was thinking Nissan PU but I do believe you are correct.


----------



## ahnuc (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (B3sat16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3sat16v* »_
That is doing it right....! 









Meh, depends on your point of view. And on this subject there are MANY!!!
I came strickly from the car-converted-to-a-boat perspective. No politics involved, okay Mr. Moderator!










_Modified by ahnuc at 4:25 PM 1-21-2008_


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (VTECeateR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VTECeateR* »_









Um. Did somebody park a *desk* behind the second car in the picture here?


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (VA-Dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VA-Dubber* »_
I was thinking Nissan PU but I do believe you are correct.

Should be Nissan, frontier.. haha


----------



## VYLENT (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (AZGolf)*

Ummm.......they are bins


----------



## vuu16v2 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (AZGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZGolf* »_
Um. Did somebody park a *desk* behind the second car in the picture here?

Or maybe they're just trash cans, Columbo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (vuu16v2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vuu16v2* »_
Or maybe they're just trash cans, Columbo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Gotcha. It's hard to tell in the cel phone pic exactly what's back there. I've never seen a brown trash can before, but I suppose they must come in every color.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (AZGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZGolf* »_Um. Did somebody park a *desk* behind the second car in the picture here?


you are doing it wrong


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I guess this could be "before" pic, depending on what they decide to tow with their RX7.


----------



## ESBVWs (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (BRealistic)*

thats not even close 

_Quote, originally posted by *fonyx* »_
this ones the longest :
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...e=275

_Quote, originally posted by *fonyx* »_
this blows that away 



_Steve_ said:


> PNW's first chit chat thread went to 2400 pages in seven months.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2751853
> I think we are on V.10 now.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_I guess this could be "before" pic, depending on what they decide to tow with their RX7.









Maybe a trailer full of balloons and video equipment.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (ESBVWs)*

This thread, last I checked, was not titled what's the longest thread in the history of the 'tex. Quit wasting posts.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
Maybe a trailer full of balloons and video equipment.

















I think that's a vehicle tow dolly.


----------



## ahnuc (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_I guess this could be "before" pic, depending on what they decide to tow with their RX7.

















What are you talking about? Rotary engines are tailor made for towing.


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_I guess this could be "before" pic, depending on what they decide to tow with their RX7.

















It's so when the RX7 breaks down, all he needs a buddy with truck, he's already got the trailer to tow it to the nearest junk yard


----------



## Snowdog (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (ahnuc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahnuc* »_
Yeah, there's a an ugly engine cover's thread, go find it.
Meanwhile back to doing it wrong, automotively (ducks to avoid grammar police):

























_Modified by ahnuc at 12:53 PM 1-21-2008_

nope, doing it right, very right. Talk about your mad ingenuity and using what you can scrounge. Too bad since these pics were taken at sea, they probably got picked up by the CG and returned to Cuba.


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_seriously, stop arguing about the f'ing engine cover, now back on topic...










Wow. That was positively AWFUL on aircooled beetles... on the new ones it's just.. 100X worse.








In the same vein, the original hilariously horrible idea. WHO thinks that actually looks good? And that's the *least* offensive version I've ever seen... and it's still awful.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (Gary C)*

That aircooled example isn't ...that bad, not that good, but bearable. Kinda neat mixup if you ask me, and your right it is WORLDS better then the new-style beetle example posted above...That just looks like an abortion, a poorly executed abortion...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (Gary C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gary C* »_
Wow. That was positively AWFUL on aircooled beetles... on the new ones it's just.. 100X worse.








In the same vein, the original hilariously horrible idea. WHO thinks that actually looks good? And that's the *least* offensive version I've ever seen... and it's still awful. 










I always saw that as _rice_ for retirees.


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (BRealistic)*

Yes, doing it wrong. In addition, the crazy Beetle with all the patterning on it is also doing it wrong. As if two in one shot at a show that apparently has at least one ACVW class aren't enough, the corner that we can see on the right of what I'm assuming is something similar to a Manx is also doing it wrong. Flowers on a car are retarded!
Edit: I have to add that the rolls-styled Beetle is the first one I've seen that was done up _that_ wrong...I've only seen them with the hood (trunk lid, I suppose?) replaced with the Rolls-style, but never all four fenders as well.


_Modified by blue70beetle at 8:56 PM 1-21-2008_


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue70beetle* »_Yes, doing it wrong. In addition, the crazy Beetle with all the patterning on it is also doing it wrong. As if two in one shot at a show that apparently has at least one ACVW class aren't enough, the corner that we can see on the right of what I'm assuming is something similar to a Manx is also doing it wrong. Flowers on a car are retarded!


the white beetle in the back almost looks like the frame is wrought iron, like the wrought iron fences...


----------



## TheSpatulaOfLove (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: (azn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azn* »_
the white beetle in the back almost looks like the frame is wrought iron, like the wrought iron fences...









It is. Those are called Wedding Beetles.
















Those are doing it right! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (azn)*

It is indeed wrought iron.


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: (azn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azn* »_
the white beetle in the back almost looks like the frame is wrought iron, like the wrought iron fences...









It is, VW actually had artisians in Mexico make the first two in '68 I think it was. There after, as they went over so well (it IS the '60s and 70's _remember_) they produced something like 20 more per Volkswagen's request. They wound up doing duty touring dealerships and auto shows promoting the brand.
There's also recently been another crop of "knock off" wedding style wrought iron beetles - Hemmings covered one in their blog recently. 
http://blog.hemmings.com/index...ified/ 



_Modified by Gary C at 9:20 PM 1-21-2008_


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re:*









rally gone wrong??

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view




















_Modified by Hkysk8r07 at 1:47 PM 1-22-2008_


----------



## redfred18T (May 28, 2004)

what is the story behind the subarus?


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_I guess this could be "before" pic, depending on what they decide to tow with their RX7.


















NO. NO. He's doing it with an S5 too :'(


----------



## zurus (Jun 21, 2007)

lol


----------



## Duderino (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (redfred18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redfred18T* »_what is the story behind the subarus?

Understeered?


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (redfred18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redfred18T* »_what is the story behind the subarus?

http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...38281
basically some vegas guys drove to death valley with some suby guys and those 2 suby guys didnt know their cars limit on the road and went off the edge i guess.


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (Duderino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duderino* »_
Understeered?

probable. bad drivers, overestimating their cars


----------



## Mr.BBS (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: (pueblorrado v3.0)*


----------



## pirate golf (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Hkysk8r07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redfred18T* »_what is the story behind the subarus?


_Quote, originally posted by *Hkysk8r07* »_
http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...38281
basically some vegas guys drove to death valley with some suby guys and those 2 suby guys didnt know their cars limit on the road and went off the edge i guess.

There's more info here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1 , and here: http://flat4lv.com/smf/index.p....html , as well.


----------



## Prop (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (DubPassatVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubPassatVR6* »_The stickers actually have the stickyness equivalent of a post-it. You can put them on people's cars and they can take them off w/ no damage what-so-ever. STICK AWAY! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I had two of them on my car, and I always double park, but I park far far away from everyone. My car was hit 3 times (door caved in, entire driver's side swiped, rear ended) all while the car was parked near people. NEVER AGAIN!
Me doing it RIGHT!









_Modified by DubPassatVR6 at 9:49 AM 1-16-2008_

When I had an old car, I'd just go park right next to guys like you.


----------



## TWHansen (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (foster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foster* »_My first contribution to this post...









Holy smokes, that's the Yugo that ran on the 2006 BA/BE Rally. I was there, man.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: You're doing it wrong. Cars edition. (Prop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Prop* »_
When I had an old car, I'd just go park right next to guys like you.

My wife parked her brand new 97 Civic like that in the Mall parking lot the first week she had it. Way way down at the end. We came out and there was a note on the windshield that read something to the effect of "You are an a-holio" and left a really nice key mark from stem to stern. I told her she got what she deserved for parking like a total prat and refused to repair the scratch.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (TWHansen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TWHansen* »_
Holy smokes, that's the Yugo that ran on the 2006 BA/BE Rally. I was there, man.


Holy ginormous a$$ picture...


----------



## alleghenyman (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: (Gary C)*

It was the kind of joke that could only be appreciated in the seventies. 
Tommy Chong drove one at the beginning of Up in Smoke - can't find a still. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Gary C* »_
Wow. That was positively AWFUL on aircooled beetles... on the new ones it's just.. 100X worse.








In the same vein, the original hilariously horrible idea. WHO thinks that actually looks good? And that's the *least* offensive version I've ever seen... and it's still awful.


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (alleghenyman)*




















_Modified by Rich20thGTI at 10:05 AM 1-22-2008_


----------



## Santiagolg (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*

My First addition to this awesome thread.


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *Santiagolg* »_My First addition to this awesome thread.









^^How^^








Editted for content on the new page:










_Modified by abawp at 7:09 AM 1-22-2008_


----------



## ahnuc (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (TWHansen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TWHansen* »_
Holy smokes, that's the Yugo that ran on the 2006 BA/BE Rally. I was there, man.

A little off topic:
Does anyone remember that movie from like 10 years ago where there was a murder caper in a small town in the states where EVERYBODY drove Yugos because they were all given them to test-market and they were all over the place?
Man, that whole town was doing it wrong!


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (ahnuc)*


----------



## Lumis_Wolfy (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (ahnuc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahnuc* »_
A little off topic:
Does anyone remember that movie from like 10 years ago where there was a murder caper in a small town in the states where EVERYBODY drove Yugos because they were all given them to test-market and they were all over the place?
Man, that whole town was doing it wrong!

drowning mona.
good film, actually
*"dude, shes hot"
"dude.. shes 13..."
"ya, I know... FINALLY!"*


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_I guess this could be "before" pic, depending on what they decide to tow with their RX7.

















Hehe.. yeah, towing with a small car is awesome.


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

Worlds most ugliest Porsche Cayenne
http://englishrussia.com/?p=1741#more-1741



_Modified by Rascal04 at 6:41 PM 1-22-2008_


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (Rascal04)*


----------



## Basscase (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_








It's ok. It's a repost of the ugly yellow Cayenne from russia.


----------



## FastTrash2.0T (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: (Basscase)*

Okay Okay I'll contribute 
This morning while getting Gas I wondered WTF this chic was doing....
Mind you it was 24 degrees outside 

turns out, she thinks this will work...


----------



## Santiagolg (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: (FastTrash2.0T)*

i think her washer fluid froze and now she needs to dump a gallon of washer fluid to clean the ice ????


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

*Re: (FastTrash2.0T)*

Well that's one way to do it. Pouring room temperature washer fluid on your windshild will surely melt any snow and ice on the glass pretty well instantly.


----------



## FastTrash2.0T (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: (AZGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZGolf* »_Well that's one way to do it. Pouring room temperature washer fluid on your windshild will surely melt any snow and ice on the glass pretty well instantly. 

eeeeh, not so much...I was asking her if she knew she could use her defroster for that...and she said "oooooh no use that, so I use this"
its was a brand new car maybe 07...but while finishing filling my car up, I was watching the stuff freeze to her paint...


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (FastTrash2.0T)*

I'm guessing like most new car owners (I'm not gonna say women), she didn't know how to use all the features and probably thought that the defrost symbol meant the rear window or something..
Here is one I stole from a random yahoo search


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Although that's not the right stuff, the Rain-X deicer stuff DOES work for that.
Then again, a friend of mine had to do that when the washer fluid froze up, to clear some salt off, the other day.


----------



## Misfit (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: (abawp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abawp* »_
^^How^^










rotarys like to shoot flames ha. my back bumper is discolored from the fire.


----------



## ahnuc (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_I'm guessing like most new car owners (I'm not gonna say women), she didn't know how to use all the features and probably thought that the defrost symbol meant the rear window or something..

X a bzillion
Sorry in advance for this, there's no pic. But this is a DOING IT WRONG story:
I just walked through the service department here at work, and I heard a lady complaining to someone she said, word for word:
They have to stop overfilling these ditches with snow when they plow! They look flat and I've fallen into two already this year.


----------



## ahnuc (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (FastTrash2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastTrash2.0T* »_
eeeeh, not so much...I was asking her if she knew she could use her defroster for that...and she said "oooooh no use that, so I use this"
its was a brand new car maybe 07...but while finishing filling my car up, I was watching the stuff freeze to her paint...









Ever heard any stories from the "golden" days of motoring before defrosters of people pouring scalding hot water on freezing glass? Guess I don't have to tell you of the end result...


----------



## TheSpatulaOfLove (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: (FastTrash2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastTrash2.0T* »_


Not many pics on this thread made me laugh as hard as this one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JM1681 (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Santiagolg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santiagolg* »_








Holy crap...


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (JM1681)*

Oh man, that FD is brutal..


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (ahnuc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahnuc* »_
Ever heard any stories from the "golden" days of motoring before defrosters of people pouring scalding hot water on freezing glass? Guess I don't have to tell you of the end result...
















BOOMSHAKALAKA!!
happened at the car wash I worked at back in the day


----------



## FastTrash2.0T (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: (TheSpatulaOfLove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheSpatulaOfLove* »_
Not many pics on this thread made me laugh as hard as this one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Glad to know I snapped a good one this morning! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (Santiagolg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santiagolg* »_


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (Ryukein)*

Today I parked in the "Small Cars Only" row of a parking garage.
Parked next to me was a Subaru Legacy Wagon and a couple spaces down was a Chevy Astro van.


----------



## kaputsport (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

To the washer fluid chick...
I have washed my windows using that technique... Never have I melted ice like that...
Wow...


----------



## Passatboy101 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (kaputsport)*

I had to splash some fluid on the window to defrost it once. Being from San Diego I drove to Denver and there was road grim on the window and was 10 degrees outside. i used the fluid and it froze and smeared my windows really bad to where it was really hard to see, I pulled into a gas station and put some of that in the fluid bottle and then cleaned the window with it. 
Lady parked down the street from my house around a blind corner 3 feet from the curb:








Stock Jetta next to me at School, 2 tier carbon fiber spoiler:


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (Passatboy101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Passatboy101* »_Stock Jetta next to me at School, 2 tier carbon fiber spoiler:

















1.8t NEVAR L0SE!


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_
1.8t NEVAR L0SE!

It almost does occasionally. Yesterday I saw an Audi with a 1.8T badge, but the 1. was gone, so it said 8T. (I didn't get a pic to post, but it wasn't really doing it wrong enough to warrant one.) I'm guessing the 1.8T loses about 4.44x as often as an 8T, which truly nevar loses. Lucky for the 1.8T, since nevar=0, 1.44x nevar is still nevar, but could possibly be construed as almost.


----------



## Passatboy101 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*

This was in the Dope Shizzz Section:


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (Passatboy101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Passatboy101* »_This was in the Dope Shizzz Section:


for a good reason


----------



## vuu16v2 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (pueblorrado v3.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pueblorrado v3.0* »_
for a good reason

Meh, to each their own I guess.








Slammed mini trucks have never been my thing and a beat stunt bike is no biggie, so...


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (vuu16v2)*


----------



## OwenS83 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (DUTCHMANia)*

^








It's a Mazda?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (DUTCHMANia)*

Tjaap doing it wrong!


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (OwenS83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OwenS83* »_^








It's a Mazda?

and this is a Honda?


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_
and this is a Honda?









Interior looks very.... american....


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (subwoffers)*

with Yenco stitching in the headrests. I havent seen the movie but I'm guessing its a Yenco Camaro.


----------



## 99vwbeetle (Feb 16, 2002)




----------



## 99vwbeetle (Feb 16, 2002)




----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (abawp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abawp* »_









That'll buff right out!


----------



## 99vwbeetle (Feb 16, 2002)




----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)

I've had a similar incident, but not to that extent. Damn, he needs a decent tune.


----------



## Misfit (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (OwenS83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OwenS83* »_^








It's a Mazda?

and there are no valves


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (Misfit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Misfit* »_
and there are no valves

And yet Mazda six port two rotary designs are actually a form of variable intake timing (long before any variable cam timing was invented for production vehicles).
That burnt FD must have the cat removed. I've only seen significant flames on cat removed RX7s, and only when intentionally done by pumping the throttle when idling (lots of raw fuel out the exhaust).


----------



## Misfit (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (BRealistic)*

since my RX-7 has no after burn control valve i tend to get flames when just cruseing its kind scary at times.


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (Passatboy101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Passatboy101* »_This was in the Dope Shizzz Section:










hey i posted that!
there is nothing wrong with mini trucks. but like you said to each there own.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (Misfit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Misfit* »_since my RX-7 has no after burn control valve i tend to get flames when just cruseing its kind scary at times.

Burn control valve?








And looking at the FD pic again- I bet it was a simple case of hot poorly mounted exhaust tip versus flammable bumper cover than an actual flaming exhaust burn since rotary flames are usually just a pop and not long enough to ignite anything other than tissue paper.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_Burn control valve?









From the Mecca of all knowledge:

_Quote, originally posted by *Wikipedia article on the RX-7* »_The 12A engine has a long thin shaped combustion chamber, there is a large surface area in relation to its volume. So combustion is cool, giving few oxides of nitrogen. However, the combustion is also incomplete, so there are large amounts of partly burned hydrocarbons and carbon monoxide. The exhaust is hot enough for combustion of these to continue into the exhaust. An engine driven pump supplies air into the exhaust to complete the burn of these chemicals. This is done in the "thermal reactor" chamber where the exhaust manifold would normally be on a conventional engine. Under certain conditions the pump injects air into the thermal reactor and at other times air is pumped through injectors into the exhaust ports. This fresh air is needed for more efficient and cleaner burning of the air/fuel mixture.
This system is extremely conducive to creating backfires because the combustion continues down the exhaust system. Further modification of the engine can yield even more impressive backfires. For example, adding a header system or disconnecting the air pump allows the unburnt fuels to build up therefore strengthening the backfires. It is not uncommon to witness unmodified RX-7s produce flaming backfires from the exhaust tips.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (FastTrash2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastTrash2.0T* »_Okay Okay I'll contribute 
This morning while getting Gas I wondered WTF this chic was doing....
Mind you it was 24 degrees outside 
turns out, she thinks this will work...
















When I was a kid I poured washer fluid over my Dad's car thinking that it was a de-icer. I was like 6


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (Jetty!)*









http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1988-VW-...wItem


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
From the Mecca of all knowledge:


So you are calling the valve that control whether the air pump is injecting air into the exhaust manifold or thermal reactor the "burn control valve'? ok. I guess I had not heard it described that way before.


----------



## Cptn. SenseofDirection (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (B.P.)*









assuming he's a stunta (rear cog) it'd be sick for him to ride into it at speed...you now for darwin's sake


----------



## satisfied (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: (Cptn. SenseofDirection)*

Looks like a squid move to me.


----------



## eddie291 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (satisfied)*

the new mercedes-benz c350 amg...










_Modified by eddie291 at 9:32 PM 1-22-2008_


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (eddie291)*

Fake AMG badging has been popular for several years now.


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

Doing it wrong? I will let you be the judge:








Looks like the van is breeding...


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (abawp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abawp* »_









IMO, civil engineers and/or contractors who build paved-in areas like that are just asking for that to happen. Instead of just paving over everything, why not keep the dirt and plant some grass, bushes, and/or trees.
In fact, shrubbery is the best deterrent I know of to get people to not park somewhere. People will drive over curbs, and will get out and move any kind of barrier that can be moved (anything short of a concrete wall), but unless you have a Hummer H1 or Lambo LM002, it's kinda hard to park on top of a tree.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

Here's one at school.. pinstripe and sweet wheels. I also just noticed it has a Vanity plate but I don't understand this one.










_Modified by Jetty! at 11:15 PM 1-22-2008_


----------



## redfred18T (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_Here's one at school.. pinstripe and sweet wheels. I also just noticed it has a Vanity plate but I don't understand this one.









_Modified by Jetty! at 11:15 PM 1-22-2008_

I see that type of maxima at least once or twice a day up here in springfield


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (DUTCHMANia)*

Found this posted on another forum:
From an autotrader ad... Just check the image link.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (99vwbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99vwbeetle* »_


Terminator edition


----------



## sharkavenue (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

before he was converted to volkswagenism...this is what one among us...name withheld...was driving...and he made the mistake of letting me access to his old photos
































my contribution http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (sharkavenue)*


----------



## Misfit (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

^^ totally not doing it wrong!


----------



## bWs (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_










this is so doing it RIGHT!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (99vwbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99vwbeetle* »_

On an RX-7?


----------



## Misfit (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_
Burn control valve?








And looking at the FD pic again- I bet it was a simple case of hot poorly mounted exhaust tip versus flammable bumper cover than an actual flaming exhaust burn since rotary flames are usually just a pop and not long enough to ignite anything other than tissue paper.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81GPj-oOoY0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqHEJoADZPU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9y718vSnZ8&NR=1
yeah they burn


_Modified by Misfit at 3:26 AM 1-23-2008_


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (Misfit)*

Ah ahha haa... First Video.
Yeah buddy..... Blow on it. That'll make it go out.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_Fake AMG badging has been popular for several *decades *now.

Fixed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

this thread has made my day!


----------



## TUVapprovedDUBS (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (Misfit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Misfit* »_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81GPj-oOoY0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqHEJoADZPU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9y718vSnZ8&NR=1
yeah they burn

_Modified by Misfit at 3:26 AM 1-23-2008_

3RD VIDEO... whoooo whooo.. haha what an idiot


----------



## riceburner2 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_Fake AMG badging has been popular for several years now.

There's an E Class around here with "AMG E55" badges, but it has the base model wheels, a tiny single exhaust and the freakin' badges are crooked.
I gotta get a picture of that.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (riceburner2)*

An AMG Badge on a Merc is doing it wrong... but at least it's still a Merc.
My favorite is the 96 Mustang with the tucked anemic 3 spokes, a limp single exhaust, but with high performance GT bumper.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Surf Green)*

Speaking of general doing-it-wrongness, did they change the word for "bumper" without me noticing? I see people write "bumber" all the time like it's normal







b and p aren't even next to each other on the keyboard!
I remember someone in the Mk2 forum posted a part (i think it was some cheap clear turn signals), and the box said "bumber lights" on it








Same thing with "grill". I know FK writes "FK Sport Grill" on their boxes


----------



## ahnuc (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
When I was a kid I poured washer fluid over my Dad's car thinking that it was a de-icer. I was like 6









Well ain't that cute... BUT IT'S WRONG!


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

An old old video I just saw today for the first time, not sure if it's been posted in here since most video's don't work for me here at work but I have a feeling it hasn't. It's some guy trying to film an RV commercial but messing up every other word cursing like crazy, it's pretty stupid but somehow amusing.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktD5tZUniHk

_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_Today I parked in the "Small Cars Only" row of a parking garage.
Parked next to me was a Subaru Legacy Wagon and a couple spaces down was a Chevy Astro van.


Last time I was in FL visiting my family I noticed all the "compact cars only" parking they had and how many cars parked in those spots were no where near being compact







I understand a compact car only spot every now and then to utilize a smaller space (like near a median/curb that a normal width spot wouldn't fit) but in FL they had like 10-12 spots in a row in almsot every aisle







(but then again FL in general is doing it wrong as a state so I shouldn't expect anything less







). Anyways... there was a woman in a Caravan who decided to park in a compact spot and ended up blocking my sisters friends door, she had to back the Caravan out to let the girl get into her car, the girl then made a point of telling the woman they were "compact car only" spots and pointed out all the signs... the woman in the Caravans reply was, "well this is a *mini* van"














Only in Florida


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (ahnuc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahnuc* »_
Well ain't that cute... BUT IT'S WRONG!

Haha, I did sort of the same thing.. when I was young (under 10, not sure when it was), my sister had a big bucket full of old Jeep parts (she rebuilt a CJ with Wrangler parts in the driveway actually







). Anyway, it was sitting out in the open so rainwater collected in it. The water was all oily and rusty, but i thought it would be perfect to clean off my mom's dirty windshield!







she said it was never the same after that.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (LI_HXC_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LI_HXC_VR6* »_Last time I was in FL visiting my family I noticed all the "compact cars only" parking they had and how many cars parked in those spots were no where near being compact







I understand a compact car only spot every now and then to utilize a smaller space (like near a median/curb that a normal width spot wouldn't fit) but in FL they had like 10-12 spots in a row in almsot every aisle







(but then again FL in general is doing it wrong as a state so I shouldn't expect anything less







). Anyways... there was a woman in a Caravan who decided to park in a compact spot and ended up blocking my sisters friends door, she had to back the Caravan out to let the girl get into her car, the girl then made a point of telling the woman they were "compact car only" spots and pointed out all the signs... the woman in the Caravans reply was, "well this is a *mini* van"














Only in Florida
















First off, you can fit more compact only parking spaces in a parking lot, allowing more paying customers if you're charging for spaces.
Second, whenever I DO see such a space (which is very rare around here,) I have the sudden urge to find a Rolls-Royce Phantom DHC, Bentley Continental GT, or Bentley Azure.
Perfectly legal to park one of those in one of those spaces. They're compact cars, according to the EPA. Never mind that they're sized like full-size cars or bigger.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
IMO, civil engineers and/or contractors who build paved-in areas like that are just asking for that to happen. Instead of just paving over everything, why not keep the dirt and plant some grass, bushes, and/or trees.


Plants also block the view of other moving vehicles, which would be important in a tight parking area. Personally, I think shark filled pits and piranha filled moats go vastly underused in modern urban planning.
Seriously though- all it takes is a regular visit from a towing company to keep idiots from using non parking area for parking spots. if they don't tow them away, then they deserve to have people parking on those asphalt islands.










_Modified by BRealistic at 9:42 AM 1/23/2008_


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_
Seriously though- all it takes is a regular visit from a towing company to keep idiots from using non parking area for parking spots. if they don't tow them away, then they deserve to have people parking on those asphalt islands.









Believe me, there is towing involved, sometimes. About 2 months ago (this particular parking lot), an ambulance had to get in there to pick up someone having a siezure. Needless to say, they couldn't get in because of how some people park. One car outside the parking lines at the end is almost understandable (almost), but these guys are parking 2-3 wide. In most instances, there is barely enough room for 1 lane through the lot. Needless to say, *every car* that was illegally parked was towed. Definetly doing it wrong (not the towing) http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_Speaking of general doing-it-wrongness, did they change the word for "bumper" without me noticing? I see people write "bumber" all the time like it's normal







b and p aren't even next to each other on the keyboard!

Of course it's bumber. It's because you bumb into other cars with that part of the car. I'm sure bumb is in the dictionary too, and that the average American thinks about word roots when trying to identify things.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (abawp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abawp* »_
Believe me, there is towing involved, sometimes. About 2 months ago (this particular parking lot), an ambulance had to get in there to pick up someone having a siezure. Needless to say, they couldn't get in because of how some people park. One car outside the parking lines at the end is almost understandable (almost), but these guys are parking 2-3 wide. In most instances, there is barely enough room for 1 lane through the lot. Needless to say, *every car* that was illegally parked was towed. Definetly doing it wrong (not the towing) http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Yeah- there are lots of people that put their own convenience way above the general community- be it parking, driving style, etc. But that's probably a topic for another thread. I personally find the people using handicap spots when they do not actually have a physically challenged person with them very annoying. I think any person with a physical limitation that require a special parking tag with some type of special personal number (Drivers license number?). The tag should only go with that person, not with the vehicle. Giving out tags that allow anybody driving said vehicle to park in a handicapped spot is doing it all wrong imo.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Ohio does it both ways - handicapped license plates, or a handicapped placard.
Not sure if they do it with the plates, but with the placard, you also get a card identifying you as the rightful owner of that placard. In theory, you could be required to present that card, in addition to displaying the placard - so that you can't just loan out a handicapped placard to your friends when you're not in a vehicle.


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (AZGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZGolf* »_Of course it's bumber. It's because you bumb into other cars with that part of the car. I'm sure bumb is in the dictionary too, and that the average American thinks about word roots when trying to identify things.

New keyboard! You! Stat!


----------



## uber_beetle (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
IMO, civil engineers and/or contractors who build paved-in areas like that are just asking for that to happen. Instead of just paving over everything, why not keep the dirt and plant some grass, bushes, and/or trees.
In fact, shrubbery is the best deterrent I know of to get people to not park somewhere. People will drive over curbs, and will get out and move any kind of barrier that can be moved (anything short of a concrete wall), but unless you have a Hummer H1 or Lambo LM002, it's kinda hard to park on top of a tree.


By paving every single square inch of the Earth's surface, we are sealing in the nutrients.


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (BRealistic)*

That's the reason that you cannot obtain handicap license plates in Ontario anymore. The issue a permit which is displayed in the vehicle when the handicapped person is present. It is illegal to misuse a handicap permit (though I'm unsure how often this is enforced).
As for parking on the asphalt islands, I had to do that at Christmas, in the future shop parking lot. At least I didn't block the fire lane, which is more than I can say for some of the other last minute shoppers. The way I saw it at the time, at least I wasn't stealing a handicap spot, or blocking anyone...


----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (uber_beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uber_beetle* »_
By paving every single square inch of the Earth's surface, we are sealing in the nutrients. 

ROFLMFAO


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (TheGreenspanator)*

This page has way too much discussion about parking and way too many words.
This guy parks illegally almost every day. He has a parking ticket on his windshield, finally.








































This one is a beauty. It's been like this for a year now. Also.. no handicap permit.


















_Modified by Jetty! at 4:46 PM 1-23-2008_


----------



## Misfit (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: (Jetty!)*

that jetta doesnt need a handicap marker. the car itself is handicaped!


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (Misfit)*

It irks me soo much when non handicapped people park in handicapped spaces.
this ones a seaworld car but still wrong imo.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Marshmallow Man)*

No way, that rocks. I ahd a giant fin for the top of the CGT for going to Jimmy Buffett concerts. Fins up!


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_This one is a beauty. It's been like this for a year now. Also.. no handicap permit.









Silly, they don't give out permits for mental handicaps!


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: (atomicalex)*

I worked for ConAgra Foods for a short while. During my time there, they came up with this beauty. It "spits" bags of David Seeds out the mouth, hence the name, "The Spitter Car"


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (atomicalex)*

I don't have a picture for this one, but the PA DMV is constantly doing it wrong. When I took my driver's test, I had a guy sitting next to me with an interpreter telling him the questions because he couldn't speak english. I'm sure it doesn't only happen in PA. God bless America!










_Modified by DubPassatVR6 at 5:53 PM 1-23-2008_


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (atomicalex)*


_Quote »_Silly, they don't give out permits for mental handicaps!

Yeah... I've applied.


----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_
Plants also block the view of other moving vehicles, which would be important in a tight parking area. Personally, I think shark filled pits and piranha filled moats go vastly underused in modern urban planning.


Hear, hear. Also, bottomless pits. Traffic control, Sparta-style. 


_Modified by Turbiodiesel! at 3:01 PM 1-23-2008_


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_This page has way too much discussion about parking and way too many words.
This guy parks illegally almost every day. He has a parking ticket on his windshield, finally.








oit08/Doing%20it%20Wrong/DSC00825.jpg[/img] 

_Modified by Jetty! at 4:46 PM 1-23-2008_

HE ALSO DID NOT STRAIGHTEN HIS WHEELS


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (DubPassatVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubPassatVR6* »_I don't have a picture for this one, but the PA DMV is constantly doing it wrong. When I took my driver's test, I had a guy sitting next to me with an interpreter telling him the questions because he couldn't speak english. I'm sure it doesn't only happen in PA. God bless America!

Other states make it even easier: the test itself is available in various languages.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

I love strange gas station / convenience store names.


----------



## 99vwbeetle (Feb 16, 2002)




----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

OK, I'll be a good sport.
Most everyone on here has/does rip on rice. I'm guilty of it myself. But, I also know that many on here are just as guilty as some of those in these images of doing really dumb shizz to their cars. I am no exception.
I had a Mazda Protege LX (DOHC BP) from 99-2002. To this day, it was still the best car I ever owned. Dead-nuts reliable and a blast to drive. However, I was cought up in the rice craze.
Unfortunately for us Mazda owners, we had no aftermarket support like the Civic or DSM kids did. We pretty much had to do custom stuff. I had one-off clear corners, racing Miata cams, RX-7 AFM, custom exhaust with a Dynomax muffler, and I could go on.
Anyway, I was a pioneer!!! I had an aluminum wing LONG before they became "popular." In fact, I had mine BEFORE F&F








Anyway, I had said wing, a 4.5" Brospeed tip, LED washer jets.....do I need to go on? I'm not proud of what I did. 
I did come to my senses during ownership. I eventually had an OEM MX-6 spoiler installed, and it looked really clean! 
One pic is a P-shop turning it into a coupe. I can't find an untouched photos. Lost them on my HD crash. But, you get the idea. the other image was right after I sold it. OEM wing and no more big tip. See, I was learning.








Enjoy the photos. God..........what was I thinking??!!






_Modified by turbo20v18 at 7:07 PM 1-23-2008_


----------



## Old school (Mar 16, 2001)

*Re: (turbo20v18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo20v18* »_




I hadn't read your post before looking at the photo and I squawked like Kyle's mom from South Park.
"WhatwhatWHAAAT?"
That looks pretty damn good and it had me fooled into thinking there was a mazda model I was completely oblivious to. 
I've got a similar vintage 323 hatch.


----------



## noseheavy (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_I love strange gas station / convenience store names.








[/img]

as do i. in my town there's 2 good convenience stores, 1 is "grab bag cofectionery" and the other is "slurp 'n munch". i actually have a tshirt of the latter from doing some service work there.


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (99vwbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99vwbeetle* »_





HAHAHAHAHAH STOP MAKING THOSE YOU DONT KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING.


----------



## BMP_FTW (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (Old school)*

i saw this tonight when i got out of a movie. it was parked on my ass.

































page 166 is mine










_Modified by BMP_FTW at 6:43 PM 1-23-2008_


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (BMP_FTW)*

Should have taken his hose clamps. Not that I advocate theft, but if he bumped your car, it would have been more than justified.








Edit...just saw the last two pictures. He wouldn't have noticed. That takes all the fun out of it.


_Modified by blue70beetle at 8:56 PM 1-23-2008_


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*

Great fail on that Accord


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (BMP_FTW)*

Intercoolers aren't cheap. What a waste. Epic Fail on that one.
This is a fail IMO:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (BMP_FTW)*

Wait.... so that intercooler is not actually used...it's fake for ...show? wtf?


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*

that woulda almost been cool if it was functional
oldie but a goodie.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_Wait.... so that intercooler is not actually used...it's fake for ...show? wtf?


Wait, is it that hard to get? The piping doesn't go anywhere...


----------



## TheSpatulaOfLove (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: (B.P.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B.P.* »_









"ARGH! This chain around my neck is so heavy I have to hold my head up!"


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_Wait.... so that intercooler is not actually used...


yup. its an interfooler.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
Wait, is it that hard to get? The piping doesn't go anywhere...

No- I get what the Accord owner did, I just don't understand why.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_No- I get what the Accord owner did, I just don't understand why.









To make people think he had a big intercooler, and therefore a fast car. Like, duh.


----------



## Lawl Master (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (azn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azn* »_
yup. its an interfooler.

Increasing the douche quotient exponentially since ricers got ahold of the internet in the early 90s.


----------



## population inversion (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (BMP_FTW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMP_FTW* »_

















"Hey man, I'm doing test fitment for high speed stability before I actually hook it up to my T88"
HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_
To make people think he had a big intercooler, and therefore a fast car. Like, duh.









Only being concerned with "looking fast" is ultimate fail.


----------



## Ramath0rn (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (BMP_FTW)*

gives the word *"interfooler"* a whole new meaning

















_Quote, originally posted by *BMP_FTW* »_i saw this tonight when i got out of a movie. it was parked on my ass.








_Modified by BMP_FTW at 6:43 PM 1-23-2008_


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Which is why all interfoolers belong in this thread.








Although, I would've rocked an interfooler on my Golf. An interfooler on a 52hp non-turbo Golf diesel is such a preposterous idea, it becomes funny.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (TheSpatulaOfLove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheSpatulaOfLove* »_
"ARGH! This chain around my neck is so heavy I have to hold my head up!"

Is it just me or are those wheels not even mounted but instead sitting in front of his wheels?


----------



## Eg2Driver (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: (Jetty!)*

Only in America...








oh wait wait, it gets better in the back!


----------



## Misfit (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: (Eg2Driver)*

^^ needs a huge ass wing. triple decker style!


----------



## jpalmer (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: (Misfit)*

















poor G35.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (jpalmer)*


----------



## mobile363 (Oct 14, 2003)

G35 actually looks not bad. 
First post of this page with the fake intercooler is by far the best in this thread. Sums up what is wrong with vehicle modifications. Its possible he has some plan to put the hoses in next, but it doesn't seam to make much sense. Either way he is a clown for having no bumper. 
And VWestlife. I disagree with you. Are you referring to the car or the dragon/lion thing standing by it?


----------



## theSCHAFF (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: some ppl are just dumb (DubPassatVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubPassatVR6* »_









LMFAO!


----------



## pirate golf (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (pueblorrado v3.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pueblorrado v3.0* »_
HAHAHAHAHAH STOP MAKING THOSE YOU DONT KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING.

Yeah... they suck.


----------



## dasfonzie (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: (pirate golf)*

And you thought it was bad when an acorn dropped on your head...


----------



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)

man this car is so cool!


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

That G35 is an example of a good idea horribly executed. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_This page has way too much discussion about parking and way too many words.
This guy parks illegally almost every day. He has a parking ticket on his windshield, finally.








































_Modified by Jetty! at 4:46 PM 1-23-2008_

Next time you see it with a parking ticket, remove it.


----------



## jaredpgh (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (dasfonzie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dasfonzie* »_










PELKO?!?!?!?! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooo...........


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (jpalmer)*

The fitment on the GTR bodykit is atrocious. It could look good if the gaps weren't so terrible.


----------



## tmack (May 7, 2004)

you know what would be awesome? 
if more people keep quoting all those honda pictures.







you guys suck.


----------



## HenkanDDR (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (tmack)*

A Porsche Cayenne anyone?


----------



## Mars Noble (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_I love strange gas station / convenience store names.








http://webpages.charter.net/dw...o.JPG


I spent a month & some change in Iowa & every small town had a _Kum & Go._ Sometimes they would be situated near the Git & Go, just as convenient but w/o the catchy name. The only thing I left Iowa with was a pink shirt for my wife from Kum & Go, the tag line was _"We Go All Out."_ She promptly re-gifted it.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (HenkanDDR)*

OMG REPOST [email protected]


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_Which is why all interfoolers belong in this thread.








Although, I would've rocked an interfooler on my Golf. An interfooler on a 52hp non-turbo Golf diesel is such a preposterous idea, it becomes funny.
















Or maybe a big FMIC on an ecoDiesel Jetta?


----------



## hookdub (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (HenkanDDR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HenkanDDR* »_A Porsche Cayenne anyone?


















































*WINNER*


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (hookdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hookdub* »_*WINNER*









Don't make it sound like it was a good looking car to begin with...


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (dasfonzie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dasfonzie* »_And you thought it was bad when an acorn dropped on your head...


















That was in my neck of the woods... surprisingly, the guy was only mildly injured!


----------



## depireux (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: (hookdub)*

Nice status symbol:


----------



## Stroker Ace (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (depireux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *depireux* »_Nice status symbol:









i would be so pissed


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
This is a fail IMO:









He masturbates to M3s?


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (bzcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bzcat* »_
He masturbates to M3s?


I think that hand is supposed to be a fire, but I like your interpretation better.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (Stroker Ace)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroker Ace* »_
i would be so pissed

Yeah, if I had one, I wouldn't let anyone touch it


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (bzcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bzcat* »_
He masturbates to M3s?

He 'spanks' M3s. Also, it's rebadged as a Nissan Skyline.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by Jetty! at 4:14 PM 1-24-2008_


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (hookdub)*


----------



## erikatwork (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Conejo GTI)*

WTF







^^


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (erikatwork)*

So that HHR is a Chevyexusbenz?


----------



## Rennwagen (Jul 19, 2001)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=UkQ...lated


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Rennwagen)*

Ugh! My camera was dead and I saw two awesome Wrongnesses today. A black Camry with Buick fender vents, with LOTS of messy glue around them, very badly added. Also V6 badges on the doors.
Also saw an F250 with the same style vents (better applied though), on the doors too, and I think a Lincoln grille of some sort (lots of chrome, and a fat chrome stripe down the middle that said "V I P" with fake diamonds on it).
Pics would be so better!


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Rennwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rennwagen* »_http://youtube.com/watch?v=UkQ...lated

Oh how I wish they didn't cut the end like that


----------



## JoeBMX (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (abawp)*

That Cayman give me a headache.


----------



## WhoIsJohnGalt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (JoeBMX)*

That Cayman looks like they did a TVR conversion to it.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (Rennwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rennwagen* »_http://youtube.com/watch?v=UkQ...lated









POST 800!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 




_Modified by Ryukein at 2:16 PM 1-24-2008_


----------



## Frosty_spl (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
He 'spanks' M3s. Also, it's rebadged as a Nissan Skyline.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


They ARE skylines in japan, smart guy.


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: (Arsigi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arsigi* »_
That was in my neck of the woods... surprisingly, the guy was only mildly injured!









You hear that? Yeah, those are my tears hitting tile.........


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Frosty_spl)*

But not in the USA, wich = doing it wrong in the opinion of the poster. No such car in the USA. But lets not keep debating.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_But not in the USA, wich = doing it wrong in the opinion of the poster. No such car in the USA. But lets not keep debating. 

I've seen _way_ more hatred for Skyline badged G35's than for Bora badged Jettas though. It's a double-standard to some degree here.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (AZGolf)*

Both deserve hatred IMHO.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Frosty_spl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Frosty_spl* »_
They ARE skylines in japan, smart guy.

Were you smart enough to see that the picture was taken in California and NOT Japan? I'm well aware of what it is in Japan. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I guess you also missed the Nismo and other random tacked on badges in addition to the Nissan symbol and Skyline across the back.
For the record I think people who badge their Jettas as a "Bora" are pretty lame as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## eb_rat_7 (Mar 8, 2005)

a girl was driving. i asked if could- she wasnt amused


----------



## 99glsdude (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: (Jetty!)*

Lamborghini LP640 doing it wrong
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
others doing it wrong
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
*you may cry watching this


----------



## uber_beetle (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: (99glsdude)*

That's what you deserve for buying a beige Lamborghini. I mean... WHY?!









_Quote, originally posted by *99glsdude* »_Lamborghini LP640 doing it wrong
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
others doing it wrong
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
*you may cry watching this


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (uber_beetle)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
Probably one of the better crash vids on YouTube. I haven't seen about 75% of them yet.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

This car has been listed on eBay for YEARS. Nobody ever bids on it, and every time they just relist it with the same price, same photos, and same write-up.








1984 Ford Granada Grosvenor Coleman Limo RHD


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_This car has been listed on eBay for YEARS. Nobody ever bids on it, and every time they just relist it with the same price, same photos, and same write-up.








1984 Ford Granada Grosvenor Coleman Limo RHD










It's not exactly 'doing it wrong' is it?
The car looks legit and in good shape and relisting eBay item is common practice. The asking price may be a little unrealistic but it's not doing it wrong.


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (bzcat)*


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_This car has been listed on eBay for YEARS. Nobody ever bids on it, and every time they just relist it with the same price, same photos, and same write-up.








1984 Ford Granada Grosvenor Coleman Limo RHD









I'd SO rock that for the 2008 BABE Rally, if only they'd take $250 or less. Awsome!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Arsigi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arsigi* »_That was in my neck of the woods... surprisingly, the guy was only mildly injured!









That sucks, bad. No way to treat an FD.







I'm sure that will buff right out. haha! Seriously! Nice FDs are so rare (I happen to have one, 100% stock). But, still...


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_I'd SO rock that for the 2008 BABE Rally, if only they'd take $250 or less. Awsome!

It's amusing how far Ford went to copy Mercedes styling cues, right down to the ribbed taillight lenses and "Bundt cake" alloy wheels.


----------



## the_toad (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

i hope this isn't a repost, but i'm not gonna sort through 167 pages to check.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (the_toad)*

The arch is strong, remember


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
It's amusing how far Ford went to copy Mercedes styling cues, right down to the ribbed taillight lenses and "Bundt cake" alloy wheels.


That's actually what I thought the pic was (and the link was some other unrelated wrongness) until I clicked the link and saw the front end.


----------



## MBeaR2489 (Nov 15, 2007)

this one made me cry >

















































































































































































































































































































all of these captured in 2 days. only 2 days


----------



## Passatboy101 (Mar 18, 2007)

I hope this is not a repost.
http://www.audiforums.com/m_693578/tm.htm


----------



## One_Love (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: (Passatboy101)*

wow thats a whole loota rice there.
my god


----------



## ojnrice (Feb 18, 2003)

The sema camry








Gumball rally a few years ago, not su much wrong on the car part.. but


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (MBeaR2489)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MBeaR2489* »_

















I love the fake "alloy wheel" hubcaps and the red-painted steelies underneath... but the chrome pillar trim scares me. I'm seeing this on more and more vehicles, and it never fails to look insanely ugly!








However, I'm most surprised by the ham radio antenna on the trunk. I'm hoping that this car is not owned by a licensed amateur radio operator, and rather it's just someone using a ham antenna hooked up to a CB radio.


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: (ojnrice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ojnrice* »_The sema camry
http://i14.photobucket.com/alb...5.jpg


I *hate* to say it, but change the wheels & tires, grille, mirrors and interior...and I actually would kind of _like_ that.


----------



## atrujillo1991 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (Gary C)*









R/T Neons are cool IMO! That's the rice huntin' you were doin' the other day, Matt? You need a faster/more entertaining car...












_Modified by atrujillo1991 at 11:50 PM 1-24-2008_


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

*Re: (ojnrice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ojnrice* »_The sema camry









The SEMA Lowrider Magazine project Camry was more than just a repaint and funky interior. 








It was donated by Toyota for the project, interestingly none of the US manufacturers wanted to donate a car for the SEMA build, so a Camry it was. 
The rear doors were shortened, and along with the trunk lid were molded into the body, C pillars lengthened, front doors lengthened and converted to suicide opening, entire center of the top into the trunk was removed, making it a permanently open car, Coker 520-14 lowrider bias ply tires were added with Dayton wires, paint is custom mixed House of Color, and a huge list of electronic gadgets were installed in the peach leather interior. I didn't realize it was a full-house Kustom, but it is. Personally, I like it. 
-GP


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (Green Panzer)*

Yeah this one must be able to go offroad like a mofo


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (MBeaR2489)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MBeaR2489* »_A whole bunch o'pix.

I'd love to have the fart can dealership for your area. From your pictures, it looks like I'd be an exceptionally wealthy man.


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*









Hmmmm.


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
It's amusing how far Ford went to copy Mercedes styling cues, right down to the ribbed taillight lenses and "Bundt cake" alloy wheels.


In the 70's Ford advertised on TV that motorcades would follow you because your car looked like a mercedes.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Twelvizm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Twelvizm* »_








Hmmmm.

Could you explain why putting chains on the front wheels of an awd drive car merits a doing it wrong. I mean where else would you put them? I could be totally off base here so feel free to educate.


----------



## Passatboy101 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_
Could you explain why putting chains on the front wheels of an awd drive car merits a doing it wrong. I mean where else would you put them? I could be totally off base here so feel free to educate. 

The chains are on correct, AWD gets them in the front.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (the_toad)*









i guess its somewhat functional if it were a hillclimb car but it looks damn ugly lol 


_Modified by mavric_ac at 12:13 AM 1-25-2008_


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Gotta love the Honda GTR, I wonder where the Nissan Type-R is...


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (VWRulez)*

Something's missing here...


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Passatboy101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Passatboy101* »_
The chains are on correct, AWD gets them in the front.

Oh, crap. Here we go again.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*

Having only one set of chains for your AWD is "Doing it Wrong".
However, on an AWD, would you rather have traction for wheels that are primarily used for accelerating, or the ones that do the most work in steering and braking?
Assuming this guy isn't driving at rally speeds on curvy mountain roads... I'd probably have done the same.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (ojnrice)*

at least he has lots of negative camber to put down all that power.


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (GsR)*

^^Hahahaha^^








Maybe they should learn to use a better picture















content:


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (abawp)*

We literally had this car in our shop yesterday....as far as I'm concerned, it is EPIC FAIL!!!!!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*

Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_










Hmm... That graphic is probably quoting the first person to see that gawdawful wing on the car.


----------



## the wayfarer (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: (abawp)*










I find that most murano drivers drive like moronos.


----------



## skitzo (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (99vwbeetle)*

99vwbeetle


----------



## Matt D. (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: (MagicBus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MagicBus* »_
Hmm... That graphic is probably quoting the first person to see that gawdawful wing on the car.


All they need to do is add about three exclamation points.


----------



## OnTheGreen (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: (Matt D.)*

I saw this cover on Craigslist for sale, yellow in color. A few days later I saw it on the car pictured. With a bit of black spray paint added for good measure.
















There is no thread like this in the boat forum, but these are good.
















In this last picture you can see the water draining out of the cooler, right into a hatch on the stern. And then you can see the water getting pumped out of the bildge on the side of the boat. Basically, they were trying real hard to sink that boat


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_


----------



## J44KK0 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*

Possibly the lamest car ever....
What was the owner like? 

_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

This is doing it wrong.

_Quote, originally posted by *Dango330* »_Leaving LAX (Los Angeles International Airport, for you guys unfamiliar) getting on the 405 North, I was behind this 645Ci convertible, he didn't make a stop while turning right onto the on ramp. This black ghetto looking dude on a bike was crossing the intersection when he got struck probably at 15-20mph. Saw that foo fly across the hood of the 645 and fall on his head pretty hard. He wasn't moving. It was around 12 midnight so I didn't stop to help him cause I was scared he might pull a gun on me once he regained consciousness. 
The 645Ci didn't stop either, I wouldn't blame him, he just ran over this guy's bike and took off fast and I followed him onto the freeway. This guy was going like 90-100mph trying to lose me, he probably thought I was gonna write his plates down or something. Well turns out we hit some traffic and I pulled up next to this guy. He started gesturing me to roll down my window, so I did. He said, "Bro, I'll give you $1000 bucks right now if you don't rat me out". I just laughed and said naw man, I'm not gonna narc you out. You could see the relief in his eyes after that, we exchanged compliments on each others cars and went on our merry way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Banworthy doing it wrong, in fact.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

Wow.
EDIT: deserves a new quote for the new page:

_Quote, originally posted by *Dango330* »_Leaving LAX (Los Angeles International Airport, for you guys unfamiliar) getting on the 405 North, I was behind this 645Ci convertible, he didn't make a stop while turning right onto the on ramp. This black ghetto looking dude on a bike was crossing the intersection when he got struck probably at 15-20mph. Saw that foo fly across the hood of the 645 and fall on his head pretty hard. He wasn't moving. It was around 12 midnight so I didn't stop to help him cause I was scared he might pull a gun on me once he regained consciousness.
The 645Ci didn't stop either, I wouldn't blame him, he just ran over this guy's bike and took off fast and I followed him onto the freeway. This guy was going like 90-100mph trying to lose me, he probably thought I was gonna write his plates down or something. Well turns out we hit some traffic and I pulled up next to this guy. He started gesturing me to roll down my window, so I did. He said, "Bro, I'll give you $1000 bucks right now if you don't rat me out". I just laughed and said naw man, I'm not gonna narc you out. You could see the relief in his eyes after that, we exchanged compliments on each others cars and went on our merry way.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

It was Britney with a mask on!!!


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*









i see nothing wrong, maybe the muffler, but those cars are bullet proof.


----------



## EpicVW (Feb 10, 2000)

*Re: (OnTheGreen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OnTheGreen* »_
There is no thread like this in the boat forum, but these are good.
















In this last picture you can see the water draining out of the cooler, right into a hatch on the stern. And then you can see the water getting pumped out of the bildge on the side of the boat. Basically, they were trying real hard to sink that boat

















Correct me if I'm wrong...but the two tubes from the cooler just seem to be an intake/outake of ghetto live-well system for fish. The side discharge is just the bilge pump.


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (EpicVW)*


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (DubPassatVR6)*

backwards twin charger? supercharger should feed the turbo, not otherway around.. IIRC
for example VW's design








and I hope your not saying its wrong for having both, this isn't new or bad.. even on a scion










_Modified by ShadowGLI at 3:14 PM 1-25-2008_


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (B.P.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B.P.* »_








i see nothing wrong, maybe the muffler, but those cars are bullet proof.

How about parking like a fool when there are a billion open spaces?


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (bzcat)*

well the person is in the car, appears that they ARE parking, appears to have motion in the wheels as well as applying the brakes..


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_backwards twin charger? supercharger should feed the turbo, not otherway around.. IIRC
and I hope your not saying its wrong for having both, this isn't new or bad.. even on a scion









_Modified by ShadowGLI at 3:14 PM 1-25-2008_

several doing it wrongs in it, including no intake filter/screen to prevent something from destroying the blades on the turbo. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (DubPassatVR6)*

I do believe I forgot to post this:









Was @ my college ... had a plastic speed-racer-style windshield ... rusty sheet metal bolted around the driver's seat








He didnt even cover it when it snowed!!

And another winner ... only mods were what you can see in the pic:


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Troike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Troike* »_I do believe I forgot to post this:











that was actually posted way way back im pretty sure


----------



## s-rocc (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: (OnTheGreen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OnTheGreen* »_In this last picture you can see the water draining out of the cooler, right into a hatch on the stern. And then you can see the water getting pumped out of the bildge on the side of the boat. Basically, they were trying real hard to sink that boat










how the hell would one cooler full of water sink that boat? Clearly it does not becuase the boat is already supporting the mass of the full cooler







what are you talking about?


----------



## natewhit2 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (s-rocc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *s-rocc* »_
how the hell would one cooler full of water sink that boat? Clearly it does not becuase the boat is already supporting the mass of the full cooler







what are you talking about?

Glad to see I wasnt the only one that thought this guy was wrong about what was going on with that boat! The boat is running the bilge, and ill admit the cooler is unneeded but like said above Im sure its something to do with the the fish-well on the rear platform!


----------



## REDLINED600 (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (natewhit2)*

certainly not the worst offender here but I had to contribute something to this epic thread.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (natewhit2)*

I'd bet that's not the bildge pump running, it's simply a drain for that locker. Lockers seldom drain into the bildge and even a cheap POS boat.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (StormChaser)*

For those of us who have never even been on a boat, what's going on


----------



## TUVapprovedDUBS (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmack* »_you know what would be awesome? 
if more people keep quoting all those honda pictures.







you guys suck.

yes it would

_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_
Only being concerned with "looking fast" is ultimate fail.

on so many different levels

_Quote, originally posted by *MBeaR2489* »_
all of these captured in 2 days. only 2 days

thats just ridiculous


----------



## EpicVW (Feb 10, 2000)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_I'd bet that's not the bildge pump running, it's simply a drain for that locker. Lockers seldom drain into the bildge and even a cheap POS boat.









I'm 99% sure those boats never came with a live-well. And i'm 100% sure that's the bilge as why in the h-e-double hockey sticks would someone go through that much trouble to pipe a drain that clean, but have that ghetto monster rig on the back deck?


----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (MBeaR2489)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MBeaR2489* »_









I actually stalked a woman who owned a DOHC Nitro Yellow Green Neon for a while. Gave her my number if she ever wanted to sell it. Love those things, but yeah those stripes are pretty bad.

Other than the Olds Rocket Power, this home-made contraption was pretty much doin it wrong. 


























_Modified by TheGreenspanator at 4:55 PM 1-25-2008_


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_This is doing it wrong.
Banworthy doing it wrong, in fact.

Where did you find this? I always knew Dango330 was a complete tool. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I agree.


_Modified by Jetty! at 8:14 PM 1-25-2008_


----------



## eddie291 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
Where did you find this? I always new Dango330 was a complete tool. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I agree.

it's from the "craziest thing that happened to you while driving" thread. i would link it, but it looks like the mods sent it to the black hole.


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

i have a "you're doing it wrong" story!
cant believe i waited this long to post it!!
Couple weeks ago I was driving home giving a buddy a ride into downtown bellevue. This red (chopped spring- you could just tell it was gross) lowered honda with a REALLY ugly body kit all around gets on same on ramp i am, 2 cars ahead of me, trying to be all speedy and "skilled" and ends up taking the turn COMPLETELY wrong, anywho.. blazes past this car almost hitting it, thinking "wow what a moron, ah well, he's long gone now" 
hah... thats what i thought.. Im gettin close to my exit and all of a sudden i see this huge cloud of dust and its an undercover po peeling out at the end of an on ramp flips his/her lights on and pulls over that very same honda!!








i was laughing SO unbelievably hard i had tears in my eyes... i've seen riced cars pulled over many many times but i've never actually seen it from start to finish, i was delighted, that made my day








realize, where i live, im surrounded by honda kids... it kinda blows... they all go to schucks and get their parts, or their p.o.s. body kits that half the time i see them cracked or broken on the car, huge wings, god awfull wings and wheels... and 95% of them have fart cans hangin off the back. so you see why i was so happy seeing some a$$ get pulled over like that.


----------



## OnTheGreen (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: (EpicVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EpicVW* »_
Correct me if I'm wrong...but the two tubes from the cooler just seem to be an intake/outake of ghetto live-well system for fish. The side discharge is just the bilge pump.









Yes, that it is how it's "supposed" work. Relook at the picture. The drain on the side of the cooler is open. See the drain on the bottom of the cooler.
You can see the water leaking out of the cooler, into the hatch forward of the swimstep. That hatch leads to the bilge on the boat. Which is constantly being filled with water, making the pump try to get the H20 out constantly. 
If that drain was closed it would work. Beside the fact the wiring is run across the boat, exposed to the elements, plus the rusty ass latches and the ghetto lines keeping it on the boat.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Here is a piece.... or art? Ha. It's a Metro with a vinyl top that has dollar signs embossed on each side (it's hard to see in pics).
































It's an older "tuner" car, so the vinyl has shrunk and made the embossed dollar signs harder to see.


----------



## Ramath0rn (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (v_dub714)*

^
Civic hatches and CRXes of that era never had an elegant exhaust system to begin with... the large muffler hung sideways was always very visible under the rear bumper.
Also notice the "*SiR*" heckblende on that CRX... all the trouble the owner must've gone through to get one, and it's cracked in multiple places.


----------



## PELLA (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_Wow.
EDIT: deserves a new quote for the new page:


i would of taken the $1000 and _then_ laugh it off and compliment eachothers' cars. 


_Modified by PELLA at 4:15 PM 1-25-2008_


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

Prices in air have gone up so I decided to stop using it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 626818 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (MBeaR2489)*

I feel bad for you, I really do! You obviously live in an area with a spectacular amount of fail!








Edit: from the long post of fart cans and ugly body kits on Pg 168.


_Modified by 626818 at 12:42 AM 1-26-2008_


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (bzcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bzcat* »_
How about parking like a fool when there are a billion open spaces?

Maybe he is waiting for someone. But yeah the only thing I see wrong is the questionable parking job, but whatev, there are a billion open spaces, so is it that big of a deal?


----------



## AZN dubs (Sep 18, 2007)

need i say more?
and don't forget the side view mirrors lol.


----------



## cxg231 (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (MBeaR2489)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MBeaR2489* »_









What wrong with that besides a *slightly big* exhaust? *THE* Pennsylvania State University is never "doing it wrong".


----------



## AZN dubs (Sep 18, 2007)

PSU.. FTW!!!
my sister is a senior there now.. pretty sweet college.


----------



## EpicVW (Feb 10, 2000)

*Re: (vr6jettafrk)*

The quality of "doing it wrong" is seriously in question. I think if someone had a picture of a person wearing white after labor day they would post it in this thread.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (EpicVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EpicVW* »_The quality of "doing it wrong" is seriously in question. I think if someone had a picture of a person wearing white after labor day they would post it in this thread.









Westlife demonstrate. Mark is the odd man out.
















That was my "doing it wrong" Compaq Deskpro TURBO with IBM _turbo_ DIESEL keyboard.








Both have since been debadged, and the desktop wallpaper has been changed to something more season-appropriate.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

My old PC is MUCH faster ... just look at it!


----------



## chrisp-e (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (BRealistic)*

^^^ This made me laugh... thank you sir!


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (chrisp-e)*


----------



## REDLINED600 (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (v_dub714)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v_dub714* »_ 









Nice, cans off a Suzuki gsx-r


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (626818)*
















this one made me lol


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (BRealistic)*

brb


_Modified by mavric_ac at 10:54 PM 1-25-2008_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (BRealistic)*

i loved this episode


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









That's so sad. The body looks to be pretty straight and rust free, and the mods just ruin it.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (EK20)*

ok now this is truly sad


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

That is pretty bad too.


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (EK20)*

I bet this made quite a racket...


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (WD-40)*

Yikes! WTF happened?!?


----------



## 251 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_










Nice keyboard. Definitely doing it right.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (251)*

People, please don't forget that this is about cars, not computers and bears on bicycles.


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (DubPassatVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubPassatVR6* »_
several doing it wrongs in it, including no intake filter/screen to prevent something from destroying the blades on the turbo. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

M'eh... thats very common on "race" applications and show cars... 
If its okay for 6-7 second cars, its good for me..


----------



## ahnuc (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_This page has way too much discussion about parking and way too many words.

Awww, someone never graduated from 'Dick and Jane' readers and needs pics to understand...


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (ahnuc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahnuc* »_
Awww, someone never graduated from 'Dick and Jane' readers and needs pics to understand...









Anymore of this junk filling up this thread, and i'm going to start cleaning/delete/whatever else I feel like.


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


----------



## atetuna (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_ok now this is truly sad









That has to be a chop since it's not really possible to run an exhaust like that....plus if you look closer, you can still see the normal exhaust cans behind the those slits in the rear bumper.


----------



## One_Love (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: (atetuna)*

"








"
LOL nice s14 wheels


----------



## ahnuc (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_ i loved this episode









Is that for real? Are you telling me the words on that quote were actually spoken on Pinks?
If so then.........


----------



## vuu16v2 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*

Not too bright are ya'? Here comes some cleaning or a lock thanks to you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (the brit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the brit* »_
Anymore of this junk filling up this thread, and i'm going to start cleaning/delete/whatever else I feel like.

Please, go ahead. That goes to other TCL mods also.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (vuu16v2)*

Frankly, I'm tired of babysitting this thread. It has outlived its usefulness. That's a http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif boys & girls...


_Modified by StormChaser at 2:40 PM 1-26-2008_


----------

